# IRC Quotes Thread



## SockHead

If you happen to be in the TBT IRC (The Chat) and think something someone has said was hilarious, post it here! (Might as well call this the funny things SockHead says har har har)

*No mafia quotes because they are boring*


----------



## Jas0n

[00:18] RaeZemog: Depends, is this supposed to be a kid friendly place?
[00:18] SockHead: 18+ board omg
[00:18] SockHead: yeah we try to keep it kid friendly rae
[00:18] Jer: ass isnt that bad...
[00:18] RaeZemog: That would turn into a scary board.
[00:18] Jer: ass**** is worse though
[00:18] Jas0n: TBT is for Rule 34 Animal Crossing


----------



## Justin

<Mark1212121> no wonder the membership here is on a fast decline
<Mark1212121> >:{{{
<Jubs> it's more like a fast incline
<Jubs> from nothing
<Jas0n> Lmao
<Mark1212121> O
<Jubs> that's how i like to think of it as


----------



## SockHead

<Jer> sockhead pm me yer #
<SockHead> ;D
<Jas0n> oooh~~ sexting~~
<Jubs> jer and sock sittin in a tree
<Jubs> *-*-*-*-I-N-G

lol jers got that hots 4 me


----------



## Jeremy

I thought the point of IRC is that we don't have threads like this!  This is like a screenshot of tinychat.


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:


> I thought the point of IRC is that we don't have threads like this!  This is like a screenshot of tinychat.



The point of threads like this is to show users how awesome the IRC is so no more threads are made like this.

(basically, I just like advertisement for the IRC. Suck it up.)


----------



## Keenan

Right when I came in:

[21:25] * Jer adopts jubs as his son

Then it gets worse...

[21:27] * Jer adopts keenan as his son


----------



## SockHead

<SockHead> I don't play AC too often lately
<SockHead> but if I do I'll trade ya that creepy coffin
<Choco> yay 
<SockHead> but not now lol
<Choco> No, that's allright
<Choco> Thanks! 
<Choco> And what do you want from me? 
<Choco> In exchange for the creepy coffin, I mean. 
<SockHead> ;D


----------



## SockHead

<SockHead> i already uploaded one he took yesterday
<SockHead> its HD 
<Jer> oh u didnt tell me
<Jer> u could have texted me
<SockHead> o i thought you refreshed accityfolk yt page forever
<Jer> i guess you thought i was too busy being bored
<Jer> im not goin on the chan at work
<SockHead> i was too busy being bored
<Jubs> you guys would make a terrible couple
<Jer> terrible? u mean perfect?
<SockHead>


----------



## Jas0n

[02:18] Jer: if this stuff didnt make it in the main conference i doubt it will be better than it <_<
[02:18] Jer: just hoping for ac ;D
[02:19] Jas0n: Are you saying AC is ****?


----------



## Justin

<Jer> o ya you know what this means...
<Jer> i have to renew ac3ds.com now and we might not even use it
<Jer> .-.
<Jas0n> LOL
<Jas0n> dat $10 or whatever renewal costs
<Jas0n> such a setback
<Jer> thats 10 double cheeseburgers!!!!


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> <Jer> o ya you know what this means...
> <Jer> i have to renew ac3ds.com now and we might not even use it
> <Jer> .-.
> <Jas0n> LOL
> <Jas0n> dat $10 or whatever renewal costs
> <Jas0n> such a setback
> <Jer> thats 10 double cheeseburgers!!!!



oh my god.
the best


----------



## Trundle

This is hilarious. Do more.


----------



## Jas0n

Trundle said:


> This is hilarious. Do more.



Kind of hard when IRC has been dead these last few days


----------



## Thunder

22:21		*** SockHead joined #belltree ~SockHead@protectedhost-FF28144C.hsd1.fl.comcast.net
22:21		+++ ChanServ has given op to SockHead
22:47	Thunderstruck	sockhead bro this place is so lonelly
22:47	SockHead	**** man i know
22:48	SockHead	still watchin mlp
22:50	Thunderstruck	hell yeah, i love major league polo
22:53	SockHead	good keep it that way
22:54	Thunderstruck	and then there's PONIES THEY'RE JUST SO ****ING GREAT MAN
23:06	SockHead	**** you
23:06		*** SockHead quit (Quit: Leaving)

what a ragequitter, man


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> Kind of hard when IRC has been dead these last few days



... and still is. : (


----------



## Keenan

Jas0n said:


> Kind of hard when IRC has been dead these last few days


I'll try to be on more, now that school is nearly over. It never really occurs to me that I should join until right when I'm about to do something, so I would just leave anyway...


----------



## Justin

Bringing this thread back from the dead!



> <Jer> I AM A PROPONENT OF INDIVIDUAL THREADS
> <Jer> WE NEED A MAP THREAD
> <Jubs> OKAY
> <Jubs> FINE
> <Jubs> I WILL MAKE
> <Jubs> A MAP THRWAD
> <Jubs> YE HAPPY NO
> <sleepingsickness> thrawd
> <Jubs> YE HAPPY NOW
> <sleepingsickness> thrwad
> <Jer> TALK IN CAPS TO EMPHASIZE HUMOR AND SERIOUSNESS AT THE SAME TIME
> <Jubs> yes i will make a map thrwad
> <Gallows> LOL
> <sleepingsickness> name it
> <Jubs> you guys heard it here first
> <sleepingsickness> The official Map thrwad
> <Jubs> i will
> <sleepingsickness> A+
> <Gallows> it's not official if it isn't recognixzed by nintendos
> <Jer> official to the ball tram
> <Gallows> ball tram
> <Jer> the bowl trunk
> <Jer> the bell tree
> <sleepingsickness> omg
> <Jer> auto correct





> <Jas0n> Hello
> <sleepingsickness> Hi Jas0n
> <Jer> hi
> <Jer> DONT CLUTTER THE TOP WITH IRC
> <Jer> at least put it in a spoiler
> <Jas0n> the top?
> <Jer> classic tho
> <Jer> there
> <Jas0n> you're making no sense
> <Jer> you already fixed it
> <Jas0n> erm
> <Jas0n> did I?
> <Jas0n> I don't even know what I did
> <Jer> if not, then spoilter temporarily broke because it wasn't in a spoilter
> <Jer> spoilers*
> <Jas0n> Oh okay
> <Jer> oh sorry
> <Jer> i thought you were Jubs talking to me
> <Jas0n> dat map
> <Jer> the Js confuse me
> <Jas0n> it's sexy
> <Jer> literally, the last 10 things jas0n said i thought were justin talking
> <Jer> LOOOL


----------



## Jas0n

[01:52] Jas0n: Probably wasn't as ugly as the sunset gradient before I yelled at him
[01:52] Jer: jeeeez how am i supposed to know how to make a sun D:
[01:53] Jas0n: Jer: You made it looked like someone puked out a colour palette and you used it to paint the sunset theme.
[01:53] Jubs: LOL
[01:53] Jas0n: look*
[01:53] Jer: rude


----------



## Justin

<Jer> that IRC thread is basically all me
<Jer> i don't know if thats good or bad though
<Jas0n> LOL
<Jubs> that's a good question
<Jubs> i almost want to post that
<Jubs> almost
<Thunderstruck> Jer says the darndest things
<Jas0n> Jer is very quotable
<Jer> woo
<Jas0n> Except, not in the inspirational way
<Jer> nonsense


----------



## Prof Gallows

[21:23] <Mairmalade> once i called roller coaster tycoon
[21:23] <Mairmalade> roller toaster
[21:23] <Thunderstruck> That sounds like the best thing ever
[21:23] <Jubs> i love roller toaster tycoon
[21:23] <Jubs> can we make that a real thing
[21:23] <Jubs> please
[21:23] <Suchan> xD
[21:23] <Mairmalade> so i proceeded to make it toaster themed
[21:23] <Gallows> toast on the go
[21:23] <~Jer> no
[21:24] <Gallows> so you'll never be late for anime school
[21:24] <Jubs> change the roller coaster car models to toasters
[21:24] <Mairmalade> liquid toast; part of a great breakfast
[21:24] <Thunderstruck> "Manage an amusement park all the while toasting bread!"
[21:24] <Mairmalade> haha
[21:25] <Jubs> best game ever
[21:25] <%Jas0n> what


----------



## Prof Gallows

*** Sloan joined #belltree
23:15	Gallows:	look at all deez people
23:16		*** Sloan quit (Client exited)
23:16	Gallows:	...
23:16	Gallows:	ಠ╭╮ಠ
23:16	Jubs:	way to scare them away gallows
23:16	sleepingsickness:	lol
23:17	Gallows:	the Majesty of my post was too much for them to handle. their computer burst into flames from the awesomeness that was my post. 
23:17	sleepingsickness:	sure


----------



## Psychonaut

http://www.bash.org/


----------



## Justin

<Jer> o
<Jer> i nor said u were
<Jer> i busted asked
<Jer> jeeez
<Jer> just*
<Jer> sorry, autocorrect lul
<Jer> never*
<Jer> omg wtf
<SockHead> no 1 told me!!
<Jubs> um
<Jubs> wtf
<Jer> AUTO
<Jer> CORRECT


----------



## Justin

<Jas0n> oooh dark candy
<Jas0n> wat it do
<Jubs> it kills you Jas0n 
<Jas0n> oh
<Gallows> so it's like normal halloween. you get lots of candy, but then there is that one jerk neighbor who puts rat poison in the candy.
<Thunderstruck> lol
<Jer> this tracker thing must not be accurate
<Jubs> lmao gallows
<Jer> OH
<Jer> kaiaa gave it to zr
<Jas0n> derp
<Jer> but it also says you still have one thunder
<Jer> probably a bug
<Thunderstruck> oh, so i do
<Gallows> so it kills you and multiplies.
<Jas0n> THE DARK CANDY IS MULTIPLYING ON ITS OWN
<Thunderstruck> lolo
<Jas0n> what have you done Jer
<Gallows> Jeremy has started the TBT Z-Virus.
<Jas0n> unleashed a virus on the forum
<Jas0n> Haha


----------



## Trundle

My favourite parts from that were
<Thunderstruck> lol
and
<Thunderstruck>lolo


----------



## Thunder

it was enough to make me laugh out loud out


----------



## Caius

I still want my candy back :[

[12:56:25] <@AndyB> The cat threw the laundry on the floor.
[12:56:49] <@ZR388> Wouldn't surprise me
[12:57:00] <@ZR388> oh! I woke up today to him cuddled against my back purring
[12:57:09] <~Jer> HE FELT GUILTY
[12:57:13] <~Jer> OOPS WHY IS CAPS ON
[12:57:19] <~Jer> test
[12:57:20] <@ZR388> OH GOD IT'S CONTAGIOUS
[12:57:22] <@ZR388> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE
[12:57:26] <@ZR388> HELP I CAN'T TURN IT OFF
[12:57:39] <@ZR388> ANDY HELP
[12:57:49] <~Jer> brb
[12:58:02] <@AndyB> Don't come near me!
[12:58:05] <@AndyB> I'm already sick.
[12:58:07] * @ZR388 LEANS ON
[12:58:17] <@AndyB> NoooOOOOO
[12:58:33] <@AndyB> It'S HAPPenING
[12:58:39] <@ZR388> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Thunder

*** SockHead was kicked by Jer (no)

--- Jubs has banned *!*@*.hsd1.fl.comcast.net
*** SockHead was kicked by Jubs (Jubs)

im crash and im stupid

^real mature, sock


----------



## Brad

[17:00] <@Jas0n> sup?
[17:00] <@Jubs> so uh
[17:00] <@Jubs> i banned sock by accident
[17:00] <@Jubs> how unban
[17:00] <@Jas0n> well done
[17:01] <@Jas0n> It says you removed the ban already
[17:01] <@Jubs> well i did this but i dunno if it works
[17:01] <@Jubs> * Jubs removes ban on *!*@*.hsd1.fl.comcast.net
[17:01] <@Jas0n> Yes... you removed it 10 minutes ago
[17:01] <Thunderstruck> lol
[17:01] <Thunderstruck> this is sad
[17:01] <@Jubs> i thought maybe i did it wrong cause he didn't come back but i guess he's just ignoring us now lol
[17:02] <@Jas0n> LOL
[17:02] <Brad> lolololololololololololol
[17:02] <@Jas0n> fail


----------



## Caius

God that was hilarious. I sat here laughing without responding because I wanted Jubs to realize how bad that went.


----------



## Justin

Zr388 said:


> God that was hilarious. I sat here laughing without responding because I wanted Jubs to realize how bad that went.



I hate you.


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> I hate you.



mwah


----------



## Jeremy

Zr388 said:


> God that was hilarious. I sat here laughing without responding because I wanted Jubs to realize how bad that went.



You're a sick monster!


----------



## Caius

Jeremy said:


> You're a sick monster!



The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## SockHead

how an accityfolk video is uploaded

<Jer> I'm going to put the music up
<SockHead> oh you have audio files?
<Jer> someone on the forum did a video for each one
<Jer> and i asked if i could compile them and put them up
<SockHead> yeah do it
<SockHead> are you gonna do them seperate tho?
<Jer> i was planning on doing one big video
<SockHead> do not thats lame
<Jer> y is it
<SockHead> what if u want a specific time
<Jer> it's neater
<SockHead> do 4 videos with 6 different hours in each
<Jer> then i will put the times in the description so they can click and go right to it? idk
<Jer> thats lamer
<SockHead> **** u 
<SockHead> thats a gr8 idea
<Jer> chop your balls off


----------



## Mino

Adversarial decision making.


----------



## Justin

<Jubs> hi wtf is going on here
<Jer> hi
<SockHead> jubs talk some sense into jer
<Jer> talk sense into sockhead


----------



## Brad

[15:04] <brad> Hello
[15:09] * Joins: Thunderstruck
[15:12] <Psychonaut> Ellohay
[15:12] <Thunderstruck> yoyoyo
[15:29] <@SockHead> hi
[15:43] <~Jer> hi
[15:43] <brad> Hi-lo
[15:46] <Psychonaut> Hey
[15:52] <~Jer> hi
[15:54] * Quits: Thunderstruck (Quit: http://www.mibbit.com ajax IRC Client)
[15:54] * Joins: Thunderstruck
[15:57] <Psychonaut> Hola
[16:05] <Thunderstruck> yowdy
[16:13] * Quits: Jer (Quit: Jer)


----------



## Prof Gallows

03:31 SockHead: wow u look high
03:31	Gallows: that's the look of inspiration man.
03:31	Jubs: you would say that pothead
03:31	SockHead: agreed
03:31	SockHead: JUBS I DONT NEED UR ****


----------



## SockHead

<Jas0n> jesus christ itunes 11 is ****
<Jas0n> and downgrading is a pain in the ass
<Jas0n> yayyy apple
<SockHead> how so jason
<Jas0n> how is it ****, or how is it a pain in the ass?
<SockHead> botho
<Jas0n> **** because the new layout is just god awful, pain in the ass because upgrading also upgrades your library so you have to downgrade that too, and now I'm running into an iTunes Store Authorization error because apparently it's also upgraded my account to iTunes 11 compatible
<SockHead> let me see how bad it rly is
<SockHead> maybe youre just cranky you havent had your tea yet


----------



## Justin

<Jer> it snowed here today
<Mira> send it my way!
<Jer> NO
<Jer> ITS MINE
<Mira> GRRR
<Gallows> our weather man keeps saying charleston to cleavland is supposed to get snow this week, but I dunno.
<Jer> my preeeeEEEECIOUS 
<Thunderstruck> Watch, Jer will put the snow in the TBT shop and sell it in limited quantities
<Jubs> LOL
<Gallows> jars of snow, 700 bells.
<Jer> the snow on tbt is free, don't you see it? 
<Jubs> get yours today
<Jubs> we only put 2 jars in stock
<Thunderstruck> hehe
<Jubs> you'll have to randomly refresh for more
<Mira> i will add more
<Jubs> 
<Thunderstruck> hurray!
<Mira> and make it free!
<Jubs> !! 
<Thunderstruck> :clap:
<Gallows> and at spring, jars of water will be pretty common.
<Thunderstruck> hehe
<Mira> i will do jars of flowers
<Mira> summer will be jars of sunshine
<Thunderstruck> autumn?
<Gallows> jar of leaves
<Mira> leaves and pumpkin seeds


----------



## Keenan

[21:48] * SockHead has been kicked by Jubs (Jubs)
[21:49] * Joins: SockHead


[21:50] <Thunderstruck> I now pronounce you man and wide
[21:50] <Mira> you calling me fat?!
[21:50] <Thunderstruck> um
[21:51] <Thunderstruck> hey look there's some cheesecake


----------



## Caius

[23:47:27] <Gallows> if he makes anymore airbender movies, and doesn't include the funny stuff, I'm not even going to bother.
[23:47:42] <~Jer> they shouldn't let him many any movies
[23:48:04] <SR388> yeah many movies is dangerous
[23:48:11] <SR388> it's like he accidentially
[23:48:14] <SR388> the whole many
[23:48:25] <brad> I sat down and watched like, 4 episodes of Korra in a row, and that amazing.
[23:48:33] <SR388> I want to watch korra
[23:48:36] <SR388> I might do some tonight
[23:48:41] <~Jer> i saw that too
[23:48:47] <~Jer> actually i saw korea first
[23:48:50] <~Jer> korra*
[23:48:50] <Gallows> I've only seen a few episodes of Korra. 
[23:48:52] <~Jer> autocorrect
[23:48:53] <SR388> that's impressive
[23:48:57] <SR388> how did you see korea
[23:48:59] <SR388> from your house?
[23:49:00] <~Jer> lol


----------



## Justin

<Jer> whays mlp
<Jer> t^
<SR388> my little pony jer
<Jer> ogawd

<Jer> i am a crazy tolkien fanatic and i will ride into battle and cut down those fanatics on the their little ponies ;o


----------



## SockHead

<m12> The ship is a flagship.
<m12> Its job is to look pretty and carry admirals to where they wanna visit. xD
<Jer> ;o
<m12> Only, I give the STD warnings and hand out condoms on the way out.
<m12> Cause I'm medical
<Jer> sounds lame
<Jas0n> Jer's just angry because he has no use for condoms


----------



## Justin

<SockHead> update the sold outs
<Jer> sock head is upset he doesn't have the yellow japanese item
<Jer> me and thunder have it though
<Thunderstruck> B)
<SockHead> i know thats all i need
<Jer> don't be too slow then
<SockHead> ok sonic
<SockHead> ill make the shop my homepage


----------



## Prof Gallows

22:45 sleepingsickness- Trikki
22:45	Gallows- ?
22:45	sleepingsickness- u r a weirdough
22:45	Gallows- that's the best kind of dough. 
22:45	Gallows- lol
22:45	sleepingsickness- YA U HERD ME
22:45	sleepingsickness- CREPE


----------



## Thunder

20:31	 *** SockHead was kicked by Jer (no begging/whining )


----------



## Trundle

[22:50] <@Jubs> yeah the pony actually had potential
[22:50] <@Jubs> but SOMEONE had to be a sore loser and make a joke sig with it =O
[22:50] <~Jer> thats no sig!
[22:51] <~Jer> was that your render thunder
[22:51] <~Jer> hoping sock got it?
[22:51] <Thunderstruck> Indeed it was Jer
[22:51] <~Jer> [Jubs] shhhhhh
[22:51] <@Jubs> he tried to bribe me into giving it to sock
[22:51] <@Jubs> i almost did it
[22:51] <~Jer> lol
[22:52] <Thunderstruck> When I heard Trundle got it I had another render to give him but Jubs was all like "nah trundle sucks lol this will piss him off lol"
[22:52] <Thunderstruck> (not really)
[22:52] <~Jer> ;o


----------



## Prof Gallows

FreezyPop	Hanging around with little boys in spandex Virginia?
21:07	Virginia	YES
21:07	blazefire	T_T wat
21:07	FreezyPop	I love you Virgina. But you can't be doing that... come on.
21:07		billcosby puts the puddin in the pop
21:08		*** KakakaKarrotCake joined #belltree
21:08	FreezyPop	There's no escaping Vernana. Prepare to Die.
21:09		mlnintendo97 Rejoins chat
21:09		FreezyPop pings rubber band.
21:09	mlnintendo97	What in the **** are you guys talking about
21:09	FreezyPop	When i'm through with you.. you'll have to pee sitting down.
21:09	Virginia	URRRRAAAAGGH
21:09	FreezyPop	Hoythohotho
21:09	E765	i only pee sitting down
21:09	E765	UNLESS I'M IN PUBLIC
21:09	Virginia	a true saiyan always sprinkles when he tinkles!
21:10	mlnintendo97	umm, good to know...
21:10	mlnintendo97	XP
21:10	KakakaKarrotCake	he's right you know
21:10	FreezyPop	Garsh. Who are you supposed to beh?
21:10		billcosby does the bill cosby
21:10	KakakaKarrotCake	kakaKarrotCake
21:10	KakakaKarrotCake	I am real super sand
21:10	FreezyPop	Bah. Super pooper scoopers are just legendh
21:11	KakakaKarrotCake	You'll see freezy pop
21:11	billcosby	
21:11	KakakaKarrotCake	I am stronger than an ant, if an ant was.. this big!
21:11	FreezyPop	Hmph hmph hmph. :>
21:11	E765	did mlnintendo send trolls over to our forum?
21:11	E765	is that who karrotcake is?
21:11	KakakaKarrotCake	eh
21:11	FreezyPop	UGH
21:11	FreezyPop	ur just fawking with me
21:11	E765	yes
21:11	Virginia	kaka..karrotcake
21:12	Virginia	when I..
21:12	Virginia	When I was a boy.. he..dind't invite me to his birthday party!
21:12	KakakaKarrotCake	you monster frisby!
21:12	FreezyPop	the cake was delicious.
21:12	E765	or is it a lady gaga wannabe singing ka ka ka karrot cake ka ka carrot cake instead of poker face
21:12	Virginia	kakakarrotcake..
21:12	Virginia	show him what for in me
21:12	Thunderstruck	karrot cake is yummy
21:13	E765	who is virginia again
21:13	Virginia	need to be.. super sand legend
21:13	Virginia	BUUUUUHHHHH
21:13	Virginia	I'm dead
21:13	E765	oh gallows
21:13	Virginia	x___X
21:13	KakakaKarrotCake	FREEEEEEEZZZZYYYYYY POOOOOOOOP
21:13	FreezyPop	egh my ears


----------



## Ashtot

What a great way to start off 2013!


----------



## oath2order

23:11 <Thunderstruck> son of a whore, my little brother lost the friggin' remote already


----------



## SockHead

<E765> i'm out
* E765 is now known as E765-Sleep
<You9999> bye
<You9999> sleep
* You9999 is now known as You9999-Sleep
<SockHead> turn off ur computer
* SockHead has kicked You9999-Sleep from #belltree (SockHead)
<SockHead> hehehe!
<SockHead> u 2
* SockHead has kicked E765-Sleep from #belltree (SockHead)
<Gallows> sock's slogan "only you can prevent electricity consumption"


----------



## Jas0n

SockHead said:


> <E765> i'm out
> * E765 is now known as E765-Sleep
> <You9999> bye
> <You9999> sleep
> * You9999 is now known as You9999-Sleep
> <SockHead> turn off ur computer
> * SockHead has kicked You9999-Sleep from #belltree (SockHead)
> <SockHead> hehehe!
> <SockHead> u 2
> * SockHead has kicked E765-Sleep from #belltree (SockHead)
> <Gallows> sock's slogan "only you can prevent electricity consumption"



POWER ABUSE


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> POWER ABUSE



I hate when people abuse their power!


----------



## Justin

<SockHead> i saw the hobbit
<SockHead> and i still dont get jers signature


----------



## Justin

<Jubs> wow people really didn't like the 1up video you posted jer
<Jer> lol
<Jer> i didn't even watch it B)
<Jubs> LOL


----------



## SockHead

<l00kyH0oky> im gonna take a crap


----------



## Jeremy

[5:14pm] Jer: go to google image
[5:14pm] Jer: and put in "hobbit map"
[5:14pm] SockHead: i use bing


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:
			
		

> i use bing and wear diapers



Haha, oh wow.


----------



## Jeremy

Why did you edit my post, SockHead?  Besides, it just makes you look even worse.


----------



## SockHead

It's funnier that way I dunno


----------



## SockHead

<Trundle> not even my great grandpa is old enough to tell me war stories
<SockHead> because your mom is a teen mom
<Jer> my grandpa was in ww2
<Trundle> to be honest I have absolutely no idea why he wasn't in the war
<Jer> but now he's dead
<Trundle> and no, my mom was not a teen mom
<SockHead> your grandma was a teen mom
<Trundle> nope
<Jer> lol
<SockHead> then ur grandpa is a COWARD
<SockHead> or a canadian, same thing though


----------



## Justin

REMOVED BECAUSE NOT IRC


----------



## Trundle

[19:02] <@Jubs>  is jer around
[19:02] <~Jer> ye
[19:02] <@Jubs> we should bell problems


----------



## Justin

<pallyy> Should I just link the tumblr
<Jer> idk
<Jer> the patterns board can only be a directory of em
<Jer> not links to other directories
<pallyy> oh so id have to like individually post them
<Jer> ye
<pallyy> well i have no interest in that
<pallyy> so you can take the url and do whatever with it germy :3
<Jer> no thanks
<pallyy> but theres even a ron paul shirt
<Jer> ;o
<Jer> where
<pallyy> i lied
<pallyy> sorry :<
<Jer> fkr


----------



## SockHead

<ProfGallows> it's called destiny, I believe. Sort of like a futuristic persistent online world.
<ProfGallows> fps I believe
<SockHead> fps > not interested
<SockHead> unless its breaking grounds
<ProfGallows> you can also drive hover bikes.
<SockHead> sold


----------



## oath2order

<Mira> Hallo
<oath2order> Holla
<AndyB> Don't holla at Miranda.
<ProfGallows> holla back
<Liv> haha, hello
<Liv> how is everyone?
<Mira> I don't holla back.
<AndyB> Gurl
<oath2order> You ain't no hollaback girl?


----------



## Prof Gallows

21:04	Thunderstruck	TRAMPLING FLOWERS LIKE A MOTHER****ER
21:04	Thunderstruck	HITTING MY NEIGHBORS WITH NETS
21:04	Thunderstruck	BUT NOT AXES BECAUSE THAT'S MEAN
21:04	Thunderstruck	CHOPPING DOWN OTHER PEOPLE'S TREES
21:05	ProfGallows    AHG. I'M GOING TO SELL THESE TURNIPS AT THE MOST OPPORTUNE TIME 
21:05	Thunderstruck	RED TURNIPS ARE A POOR INVESTMENT OF MONEY YOU'RE BETTER OFF WITH MONEY ROCKS
21:06ProfGallows	HITTING ROCKS AND GETTING MONEY HOW ****ING HARDCORE IS THAT MOTHER******
21:07	Thunderstruck	5PM IS THE MOST OPPORTUNE TIME TO CATCH LARGER AND RARER BUTTERFLIES


----------



## oath2order

22:00:09 <Jubs> kekekekekekek


----------



## Prof Gallows

aw. Mine and Thunder's hardcore animal crossing was the last post last page. D=
I hate when that happens.


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> 22:00:09 <Jubs> kekekekekekek



kekekekekekekekekekekekekekek

* Sporge27 (~TFlash@18852A9F.255DFFA1.457E6211.IP) has joined #belltree
<Sporge27> I was here.  For like several seconds
<Sporge27> and I'm gone!
* Sporge27 has quit (Client exited)


----------



## Sporge27

Justin said:


> kekekekekekekekekekekekekekek


*_shivers_*


----------



## Mino

Justin said:


> kekekekekekekekekekekekekekek
> 
> * Sporge27 (~TFlash@18852A9F.255DFFA1.457E6211.IP) has joined #belltree
> <Sporge27> I was here.  For like several seconds
> <Sporge27> and I'm gone!
> * Sporge27 has quit (Client exited)



That's like 90% of my visits to the IRC.


----------



## Thunder

Mino said:


> That's like 90% of my visits to the IRC.



You're telling me there's a 10% of the time where you actually *stay!?*


----------



## Mino

Thunderstruck said:


> You're telling me there's a 10% of the time where you actually *stay!?*



Yeah.

It's when YOU are not around.


----------



## Sporge27

Mino said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's when YOU are not around.



Aw Snap he told you.


----------



## Thunder

Mino said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's when YOU are not around.



Scared of a little Thunder? B)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunderstruck said:


> Scared of a little Thunder? B)



No way man. He's afraid of being sent to the Gallows. B]


----------



## Justin

* AndyB removes channel operator status from AndyB
<AndyB> ****
<AndyB> Jeremy
<AndyB> Help
<ProfGallows> LOL
<Jer> fail


----------



## YanoShigun

<Bidoof> tht bby is pretty cute tho
<Bidoof> has a nice rainbow hat
<AndyB> Give it a boob hat.
<AndyB> Like... a knit hat, with a nipple on it. 
<Bidoof> ewww


----------



## Jeremy

[9:49pm] Jer: so i downloaded monster hunter demo
[9:49pm] ProfGallows: =D
[9:49pm] Jer:  definitely not getting the game
[9:49pm] ProfGallows: D=


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunderstruck> oh yeah, i downloaded the monster hunter demo, too
<ProfGallows> =D
<Thunderstruck> i... didn't care for it either
<ProfGallows> what the heck!



I'm never going to get any hunting buddies. D=


----------



## Thunder

If it makes you feel any better, even if I did enjoy it I probably wouldn't be your hunting buddy.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunderstruck said:


> If it makes you feel any better, even if I did enjoy it I probably wouldn't be your hunting buddy.



why you gotta hurt me like that man. ='[


----------



## Thunder

I don't have a Wii U and the 3DS can't play online


----------



## Prof Gallows

Oh.

Well that makes me feel a little better, I guess. I thought you were being mean! D=

Some day, maybe.


----------



## Thunder

I mostly excluded that bit just to see how you'd react, hehe.

So yes, I was being kinda mean.


----------



## Prof Gallows

* pallyy has quit (Client exited)
* Mino has quit (Client exited)
* ProfGallows is alone
* Mino  has joined #belltree
<Mino> ....
<Mino> it's because it's the same as christmas
* Mino has quit (Client exited)
<ProfGallows> Well. I got excited there for a second, but nope. Still alone.


----------



## Princess

What a guy.


----------



## Justin

<Jer> to all you PC gamers
<Jer> i might get a steam account thing
<Jer> because age of empires II is coming to steam
<SockHead> finaly jer ***
<Jas0n> LOL Only like 6 years late Jer
<SockHead> i thouht I was late joining in 2010

<Jas0n> I used to love AoE but probably won't bother buying the HD remake
<Jer> HD isn't the main reason why it will be good
<Jer> the multiplayer is
<Jer> just get the game or you're banned
<Jer> because i need people to play
<Jubs> "Get AoE or you're banned" - Jeremy
<Jubs> that's going on the forums


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> <Jer> to all you PC gamers
> <Jer> i might get a steam account thing
> <Jer> because age of empires II is coming to steam
> <SockHead> finaly jer ***
> <Jas0n> LOL Only like 6 years late Jer
> <SockHead> i thouht I was late joining in 2010
> 
> <Jas0n> I used to love AoE but probably won't bother buying the HD remake
> <Jer> HD isn't the main reason why it will be good
> <Jer> the multiplayer is
> <Jer> just get the game or you're banned
> <Jer> because i need people to play
> <Jubs> "Get AoE or you're banned" - Jeremy
> <Jubs> that's going on the forums



Preordered


----------



## Justin

[talking about locking a thread]
<SockHead> and i wanted to beat u to the punch bcuz i saw u looking at the thread too
<Jubs> LOL
<SockHead> plus i havent been in the report center in a while and i didnt want to look lazy

Sock #1 mod


----------



## Thunder

19:43	Jer	"What happens in IRC stays in IRC" should be our motto but you ****ers have to post every other conversation in the forum thread


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: click this



<SockHead> hehe


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's happened.

You've started the apocalypse.

edit: dang I can't spell for crap today.


----------



## Thunder

20:05	Jer	i got rid of sock's irc thread post
20:05	SockHead	wow **** off


----------



## Prof Gallows

<ProfGallows> "20:05 Jer i got rid of sock's irc thread post
<ProfGallows> 20:05 SockHead wow **** off"
<ProfGallows> I posted a forum quote in the irc of an irc quote
<Thunderstruck> dammit gallows I was just gonna do that
<SockHead> jer can we have a recent post widget
<Jas0n> INCEPTION


If you don't get it.

I posted an IRC quote in the forum of a forum post I posted in the IRC of a forum post of an IRC quote.


----------



## Jeremy

[5:18pm] Bacon joined the chat room.
[5:18pm] Bacon is now known as BaconBoy.
[5:18pm] BaconBoy:
There we go.
[5:19pm] BaconBoy:
Is errybody dead?
[5:21pm] BaconBoy left the chat room. (Quit: BaconBoy)
[5:21pm] Jer:
GET BACK HERE


----------



## Elijo

*Jer puts suit on and locks briefcase.*
Jubs: Are the secret TBT documents in there?
*Jer burns suitcase while staring into Justin's verbal answer to his question.*
Jubs: Whelp there goes the secret copies of New Leaf
Jubs: for the whole forum
Jer: FK


----------



## Justin

<SockHead> 421 laze it

He was so close. And yet so far.


----------



## Thunder

15:50	ProfGallows	See you later guys. Heading out for a bit.
15:50	Thunderstruck	later, curt
15:50	Kaiaa	Bye gallows
15:50	VillageDweller	baiii
15:50	Kuma	Bye Gallows.
15:50	chocolate	bye
15:50	Tom29193	Bye Gallows
15:50	Trundle	BYE
15:50	Thunderstruck	Bye Gallows.
15:50	SecondSider	bye
15:50		*** SecondSider quit (Client exited)
15:50	Tom29193	Kiwi doesn't like me much
15:50	Razputin	bye gallows

Tom and SecondSider decided to ruin our order :'(


----------



## Thunder

00:05	ProfGallows	MAN. I'm pretty mad. I went mushroom hunting last night, and only found one flipping mushroom. My neighbor. 41.
00:05	Jubs	i thought you meant monster hunter at first
00:06	Jubs	do you collect mush rooms in monster hunter
00:06	ProfGallows	yeah. but I am talking about real lfie.
00:06	ProfGallows	life
00:06	ProfGallows	lol
00:06	Jubs	well when you say hunting
00:06	Jubs	i assume MH lol
00:06	Junderstruck	i thought you were talking about animal crossing lol
00:06	Bidoof	w8
00:06	Junderstruck	the term "real life" is lost on jubs and i
00:06	Bidoof	u just pull mushrooms out of the ground and eeat them?
00:07	ProfGallows	it's the same thing as ac. Same concept, at least. In real life it's a lot harder. XD
[...]
00:08	Jubs	lol
00:08	ProfGallows	it is. except you know. I don't go out mushroom hunting and come back with a tv


----------



## Caius

[07:18:19] <@ZR388> I've also never felt an earthquake 
[07:18:24] <@ZR388> ._.
[07:18:27] <@Jubs> but I almost was on Soarin'
[07:18:31] <%ProfGallows> I got stuck in the haunted mansion last year by the head that pops up from the gravestone, and again right beside of the opera singer. >=I
[07:18:34] <@Jubs> i can only imagine what that would have been like
[07:18:36] <@ZR388> ROFL
[07:18:42] <@ZR388> Okay guys
[07:18:43] <@Jubs> people were running out of there with their heads cut off
[07:18:53] <@ZR388> on ride stuck stories. 
[07:18:57] <@ZR388> I was at disney right
[07:19:06] <@ZR388> and I got forcibly dragged
[07:19:11] <@ZR388> onto It's a small world
[07:19:15] <@ZR388> I hate that ride.
[07:19:15] <%ProfGallows> oh god
[07:19:22] <@ZR388> The ******* ride stalled in the LAST ROOM
[07:19:25] <%ProfGallows> I know where this is going
[07:19:26] <%ProfGallows> XD
[07:19:27] <@ZR388> I could SEE THE EXIT
[07:19:30] <@ZR388> I COULD EFFING SEE IT
[07:19:33] <@ZR388> I COULD HAVE WALKED
[07:19:37] <@ZR388> THE MUSIC WAS STILL GOING
[07:19:39] <@ZR388> FOURTY
[07:19:40] <@ZR388> FIVE
[07:19:41] <@ZR388> ******
[07:19:41] <@Jubs> LOL
[07:19:42] <@ZR388> MINUTES
[07:19:48] <@Jubs> I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOTS
[07:19:50] <@ZR388> My CELL PHONE HAD NO SIGNAL IN THE PARK
[07:19:57] <@ZR388> I WAS TRYING TO CALL FOR HELP
[07:20:22] <@ZR388> I was seriously dialing disney complaint hotline for TWENTY MINUTES
[07:20:29] <@ZR388> only to get a NO SIGNAL 
[07:20:44] <@ZR388> I finally got one ******* bar, texted my roommate
[07:20:46] <%ProfGallows> I've been stuck in there before. but not for fourty five minutes
[07:20:53] <@ZR388> her response was MR BONES WILD RIDE WILL NEVER END


----------



## Thunder

18:40	AndyB	You just have to call him out 3 times by saying Weed
18:40	ProfGallows	=I
18:40	Pally	oh.
18:40	SockHead	who said weed


----------



## Caius

Thunderstruck said:


> 18:40	AndyB	You just have to call him out 3 times by saying Weed
> 18:40	ProfGallows	=I
> 18:40	Pally	oh.
> 18:40	SockHead	who said weed



Same works for texting him


----------



## AndyB

* sheeza has joined #belltree
<sheeza> hey can u please guide me that how does the payout process is made in belltreeforume.com????
* sheeza  has left #belltree
<Lauren> what
<+ProfGallows> LOL


----------



## Thunder

17:50	Bambi	I always thought it could make an interesting horror story to write about an animal at a vet hospital in for surgery from the dogs perspective and then you don't find out its a dog until the end.
17:50	Bambi	MMMMM I love kebabs!
17:50	Bambi	What kind?

This was an odd topic change.


----------



## Justin

<Thunderstruck> i'm pale as hell anyway
<Thunderstruck> the sun reflects off of my skin
<Thunderstruck> i'm like a disco ball
<Bidoof> what if its a bright day
<Bidoof> and it reflects the sun and then you go blind?
<Jubs> Thunderstruck confirmed for disco ball
* Thunderstruck is now known as Thunderfunk
<Thunderfunk> GET DOWN HOMMIES


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> <Thunderstruck> i'm pale as hell anyway
> <Thunderstruck> the sun reflects off of my skin
> <Thunderstruck> i'm like a disco ball
> <Bidoof> what if its a bright day
> <Bidoof> and it reflects the sun and then you go blind?
> <Jubs> Thunderstruck confirmed for disco ball
> * Thunderstruck is now known as Thunderfunk
> <Thunderfunk> GET DOWN HOMMIES



Thunderstruck confirmed for disco ball
Disco ball confirmed as shiny
Shiny confirmed as game discs
Game discs let you play games
some games are made my Valve
HL3 confirmed


----------



## Elijo

[10:26] MikeHoncho: All hail Queen LookyHooky!
[10:27] Jubs has given op to LookyHooky.
[10:27] LookyHooky: brb
[10:27] LookyHooky has left #belltree (client exited)
[10:27] Jubs: GOD DAMMIT
[10:27] H-izzle: AWW
[10:27] MikeHoncho: lol
[10:27] ProfGallows: oh **** Jubs
[10:27] H-izzle: LOL
[10:27] Jubs: I GIVE YOU OP AND YOU JUST LEAVE
[10:27] Kumarock: XDDDDDD


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler: Sort of a Quote


----------



## Thunder

I'll never leave you Curt.

(actually i was gone the whole night but my spirit was there)


----------



## broadwaythecat

[18:55] <lookyhooky> Yeah because chainsaws are epic
[18:56] <+Thunderstruck> i'm not sure if they're epic enough to drink, but it's your body, so
[18:56] <lookyhooky> In my opinion they are
[18:57] <lookyhooky> ,y friend says that I have an obsession with chainsaws.
[18:57] <lookyhooky> *my
[18:58] <+Thunderstruck> i think she has a right to be concerned.
[18:58] <lookyhooky> why
[18:58] <lookyhooky> it's not like i'm going to kill somebody with it
[18:58] <%ProfGallows> chainsaws are for lazy people. I cut my trees down with an axe.
[18:58] <%ProfGallows> 8I
[18:59] <+Thunderstruck> yet, at least
[18:59] <lookyhooky> chainsaws are the best weapon to use in the Hunger Games 
[18:59] <lookyhooky> if the corncopia had those


----------



## Trundle

not that good but thread needs a pick up

[22:29] <rogerwolf> whats the definition of spam?
[22:32] <Trundle> a disgusting food
[22:33] <%ProfGallows> spam is not disgusting.
[22:33] <Thunderstruck> trundle, your opinions are bad and you should feel bad
[22:34] <Trundle> okay
[22:34] * Trundle feels bad


----------



## oath2order

[00:52] <@Jubs> I mean, what's a zune?
[00:52] <Thunderstruck> my mom used to have one
[00:53] <@Jubs> I'm sorry


----------



## oath2order

[01:43] <oath2order> Whatcha watching?
[01:43] <@Jubs> prison break
[01:44] <EVILLittleLink> sounds like a good film for Jake
[01:44] <@SockHead> lmaoz!!


----------



## Elijo

Teehee.


----------



## oath2order

[03:34] <@Jubs> want to know how to piss everyone off?
[03:34] <@Jubs> Name your character Arrow and your town The Knee





[00:21] <+Thunderstruck> i knew gallows wouldn't leave us hanging


----------



## SockHead

<Trundle> i've never looked so hard in my life
<Trundle> if I really can't find it I might get my parents to buy my a 3ds xl and I pay them back over time
<Trundle> me*
<VillageDweller> TRUNDLE LOOK IN EVERY NOOK'S CRANNY
<SockHead> oooo


----------



## broadwaythecat

[18:52] <TomNook> I'm just a innocent Tanuki
[18:52] <TomNook> Please understand
[18:52] <lookyhooky> no you're not
[18:52] <@Jubs> Please understand
[18:52] <+oath2order> Ah, yes, he's Fieryguns
[18:52] <lookyhooky> BISH I KILL YOU *kills Nook with chainsaw*
[18:52] <TomNook> Looky
[18:52] <TomNook> You don't scare me m8
[18:52] <TomNook> Big ol' Mayor.
[18:53] <lookyhooky> you pende**
[18:53] * TomNook Makes looky pay 3 million bells 
[18:53] * TomNook Laughs 
[18:53] <lookyhooky> *uses chainsaw to behead Nook*
[18:53] <+Goran> But Tom, I made all that money by selling you junk.
[18:53] <+Goran> So basically you lost money.
[18:53] <TomNook> Violence is never the answer.
[18:53] * Joins: rogerwolf
[18:53] <rogerwolf> hey guys
[18:53] <+Goran> Since I made more then 3 million bells.
[18:54] <+Goran> Off you.
[18:54] <TomNook> F***[18:53] * TomNook Makes looky pay 3 million bells 
[18:53] * TomNook Laughs 
[18:53] <lookyhooky> *uses chainsaw to behead Nook*
[18:53] <+Goran> But Tom, I made all that money by selling you junk.
[18:53] <+Goran> So basically you lost money.
[18:53] <TomNook> Violence is never the answer.
[18:53] * Joins: rogerwolf
[18:53] <rogerwolf> hey guys
[18:53] <+Goran> Since I made more then 3 million bells.
[18:54] <+Goran> Off you.
[18:54] <TomNook> F***
[18:54] <TomNook> LIES
[18:54] <+Goran> You made 3 million bells off me?
[18:54] <TomNook> YOU GOT IT FROM THE ALPACA's
[18:54] <TomNook> HAH
[18:54] <+Goran> I have 8.5 mill in the bank.
[18:54] <rogerwolf> If I preordered AC through amazon, when would I get it?
[18:54] <TomNook> LIAR
[18:54] <@Jubs> okay that's enough guys pack it up TomNook Booker TimmyAndTommy
[18:54] <+Goran> They weren't in Wild World.
[18:54] <rogerwolf> since release day is a sunday


----------



## oath2order

[22:32] <Goran> bioshock for a 9.4?
[22:33] <Goran> If games had Asian parents that would still be an A and a home to stay in

[00:01] <@ProfGallows> I had sex with everyone
[00:01] <@ProfGallows> EVERYONE

[00:12] * Jubs was kicked by ProfGallows ((Jubs))


----------



## Jake

jaewkim98:	Where do I deal?
Torotix:	the street corner
Torotix:	LOL
Torotix:	dark alleyways
Torotix:	most people just deal among friends
jaewkim98:	thank youBidoof:	torotix ur mii is hot
Torotix:	is it hot in here or is it just mii


----------



## broadwaythecat

[07:36] <lookyhooky> hi Dark
[07:36] <Dark> hi
[07:37] <lookyhooky> I keep seeing NL commercials on TV
[07:37] <lookyhooky> My friend said that her sister said that she wants NL
[07:37] <Dark> she should buy it
[07:37] <PoshZombie> indeed
[07:38] <lookyhooky> I'm talking about the sister who doesn't even go to school yet
[07:38] <lookyhooky> She can't even read
[07:38] <Dark> oh lol.
[07:39] <lookyhooky> AND AND AND AND she would abuse the animals
[07:39] <Dark> i got another peach parasol -.-
[07:39] <lookyhooky> Abusing the animals is my job
[07:40] <lookyhooky> Yesterday I went to my friend's house
[07:44] <lookyhooky> omg
[07:44] <lookyhooky> My CF town has so many weeds. 
[07:45] * Joins: VillageDweller2
[07:45] <lookyhooky> hi Village
[07:46] <PoshZombie> Waiting on Nookling Junction to open ._.
[07:36] <lookyhooky> hi Dark
[07:36] <Dark> hi
[07:37] <lookyhooky> I keep seeing NL commercials on TV
[07:37] <lookyhooky> My friend said that her sister said that she wants NL
[07:37] <Dark> she should buy it
[07:37] <PoshZombie> indeed
[07:38] <lookyhooky> I'm talking about the sister who doesn't even go to school yet
[07:38] <lookyhooky> She can't even read
[07:38] <Dark> oh lol.
[07:39] <lookyhooky> AND AND AND AND she would abuse the animals
[07:39] <Dark> i got another peach parasol -.-
[07:39] <lookyhooky> Abusing the animals is my job
[07:40] <lookyhooky> Yesterday I went to my friend's house
[07:44] <lookyhooky> omg
[07:44] <lookyhooky> My CF town has so many weeds. 
[07:45] * Joins: VillageDweller2
[07:45] <lookyhooky> hi Village
[07:46] <PoshZombie> Waiting on Nookling Junction to open ._.
[07:46] <VillageDweller2> heyo
[07:46] <lookyhooky> I have the gardening shop now
[07:47] <lookyhooky> And Leif keeps saying the word "happy" 
[07:47] <VillageDweller2> Oh i Think mine is buily today
[07:47] <VillageDweller2> and my fountain
[07:48] <lookyhooky> I can't wait for my campsite
[07:48] <Alkron> I can't wait to unleash hell on this new villager...
[07:48] <Alkron> its a new rhino to the animal crossing series though
[07:48] <Alkron> strawberry shortcake rhino called Merengue
[07:49] <lookyhooky> Oh yeah I have her
[07:49] <lookyhooky> I keep locking her inside my fecne
[07:49] <lookyhooky> *fence
[07:50] <lookyhooky> Yesterday I let my friend play my NL game
[07:50] <lookyhooky> She was pushing Merengue into the fence, she said "What do you think you're doing?!"
07:52] <lookyhooky> And my friend said, "I'm trying to put you in an animal preserve so you don't go extinct!"
[07:52] <PoshZombie> lol
[07:53] <lookyhooky> Then she went into Nook's Homes and Nook kept following her
[07:53] <lookyhooky> And she's like, "Would you stop following me you stupid racoon?!"
[07:55] <Alkron> hahahaha
[07:55] <lookyhooky> My friend could be the next Pewdiepie but with AC
[07:55] * Quits: Dark (Client exited)
[07:56] * Quits: Kuma- (Ping timeout)
[07:58] * Joins: Kuma-
[07:58] <lookyhooky> WB Kuma
07:52] <lookyhooky> And my friend said, "I'm trying to put you in an animal preserve so you don't go extinct!"
[07:52] <PoshZombie> lol
[07:53] <lookyhooky> Then she went into Nook's Homes and Nook kept following her
[07:53] <lookyhooky> And she's like, "Would you stop following me you stupid racoon?!"
[07:55] <Alkron> hahahaha
[07:55] <lookyhooky> My friend could be the next Pewdiepie but with AC
[07:55] * Quits: Dark (Client exited)
[07:56] * Quits: Kuma- (Ping timeout)
[07:58] * Joins: Kuma-
[07:58] <lookyhooky> WB Kuma
[08:18] <Alkron> I think once I get back in July...I wanna get into the Stalk Market...


----------



## SockHead

[15:59] <Thomas> Sockhead Luna Ben
[15:59] <Aloha> did you time travel?
[15:59] <LunaMoon> huh? what happened?
[15:59] <Thomas> were all in my town. when i went to look around 1 of my jackbo ladders were gone
[15:59] <Thomas> jacob*
[15:59] <VonGod> :/
[15:59] <@SockHead> huh?
[15:59] <Aloha> are you sure someone stole it or did someone walk all over it destroying it
[15:59] <VonGod> I feel like I know what happened.
[15:59] <@AndyB> With that, they might not have taken it, but broke it by accident.
[15:59] <@SockHead> i didnt take it tbt honor
[15:59] <VonGod> What is tbt?
[15:59] <@SockHead> omg lol


----------



## Prof Gallows

<LunaMoon> i shook a perfect peach tree then it exploded!
<Aloha> O.O
<LunaMoon> now the leaves are gone!
<benjamin> O_O
<ProfGallows> LOL


----------



## Elijo

Julius: So Kuma
Julius: How ar eyou
Kuma-: Good, under my blankets like usual for 9pm
• Julius Crawls towards Kumas blanket.
JackJc123: EWWWWWW
• Kuma- whispers "Help... Me...".
JackJc123: i DONT NO HOW TO DO THAT
Kuma-: I'm a bear, stop now before you get eaten by me! @Julius
Kuma-: lol
JackJc123: LOL


----------



## broadwaythecat

[07:54] <Kuma-> Isabel you shall not touch the potatoes, I forbid you to!
[07:55] <LookyHooky__> 
[07:55] <LookyHooky__> But potatoes good
[07:55] <Kuma-> But you'll kill them!
[07:55] <LookyHooky__> okay
[07:57] <Kuma-> Hey, don't you realize that we are all cereal killers?
[07:57] <Kuma-> lol
[07:57] <@AndyB> I'm not
[07:58] <Rio> we don't kill cereal food
[07:58] <LookyHooky__> cereal food is good
[07:58] <Kuma-> Yeah, you steal girls' hearts. So you are a serial killer. @Andy
[07:58] <@AndyB> Oh yeah
[07:58] <LookyHooky__> HAHA
[07:58] <Kuma-> XD
[07:59] * Kuma- is listening to Rise by Skillet from Rise.
[07:59] <Kuma-> You eat them too don't you?
[08:00] <LookyHooky__> ya
[08:00] <Kuma-> What would you do if life gave you lemons?
[08:00] <VillageDweller> explode
[08:01] <Kuma-> I would squeeze it to life's eyes!
[08:01] <Kuma-> *into
[08:01] <LookyHooky__> I would get constipated
[08:01] <Kuma-> #amazingworldofgumballreference
[08:03] * Kuma- wants some cake.


----------



## Thunder

19:48		*** Zach joined #belltree
19:48	Zach	mY RETAIL IS PAYING PREMIUM FOR SHARKS
19:48	Zach	and I HAVE BELL BOOM
19:50	Thunderstruck	i've got like
19:50	Thunderstruck	socks or something
19:51		*** SockHead joined #belltree


----------



## Elijo

Spoiler: Talking about alcohol age requirement in America


----------



## broadwaythecat

[07:10] <Kuma-> What were you doing while you were gone?
[07:11] <lookyhooky___> eating breakfast
[07:14] <Rio> wait Lauren someone had canceled their rococo set order (would you like to purchase the rococo set now for 90k bells) when you get back
[07:14] <lookyhooky___> (hoing to beach tomorrow yaaaaaayz)
[07:14] <Rio> surfing lookyhooky and kitties
[07:15] <lookyhooky___> lol
[07:15] <lookyhooky___> I dont have a surfboard
[07:15] <Rio> darn tanning season
[07:15] <lookyhooky___> hehe
[07:15] <lookyhooky___> Michigan Laaaaake
[07:16] <lookyhooky___> Chicago doesn't even have one half of it'
[07:16] * Quits: GumGumD (Connection reset by peer)
[07:16] <Rio> gumgum and gummy bears
[07:17] <lookyhooky___> i like gummy candys
[07:17] <Rio> mmm gummy sharks
[07:17] <lookyhooky___> I hate gumm fish
[07:17] <lookyhooky___> *gummy
[07:18] <Rio> so gummy frogs
[07:18] <lookyhooky___> gummy worms


  OH YES. WHEN I TURN 18 I'M GOING TO MEXICO SO THAT I CAN DRINK ALCOHOL YESH


 [07:29] <VillageDweller> is sweet apple acre a fanfic about rainbow dash or fluttershy murdering everyone.
[07:29] <lookyhooky___>  no
[07:29] <Kuma-> no
[07:30] <lookyhooky___> About Big Mac raping and killing
[07:30] <lookyhooky___> the cuitie mark crusaders
[07:30] <lookyhooky___> no but it has a lot of detail with the raping part
[07:30] <lookyhooky___> And there's also a sequel
[07:30] <Kuma-> UGH
[07:30] <Kuma-> x.x
[07:31] <Kuma-> A sequel? What is this?!
[07:31] <VillageDweller> oh
[07:31] <VillageDweller> well at least it's not the cupcakes fanfic i guess
[07:31] <lookyhooky___> ya
[07:32] <lookyhooky___> Cupcakes is a lot more tolerable
[07:32] * Quits: VillageDweller (Client exited)
[07:32] * Joins: Jas0n
[07:32] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Jas0n
[07:32] <lookyhooky___> LESS DISGUSTING


*so true*


----------



## Thunder

> 18:24	Thunderstruck	i do 360s before catching fish like a pro B)
> 18:25	Kaison3141	360s are overrated. I do 180s
> 18:26	Thunderstruck	kaison you tryin to show me up bro
> 18:27	Kaison3141	all the time
> 18:27	Thunderstruck	i catch coelacanths
> 18:27	Thunderstruck	without precipitation B|
> 18:27	Kaison3141	I catch whale sharks on the mainland
> 18:28	Thunderstruck	i caught a tarantula with a fishing pole
> 18:28	Kaison3141	I got the Golden Slingshot as my first balloon present
> 18:30	Thunderstruck	i grew perfect pears with peaches as my native fruits
> 18:30	AndyB	All my fruit is perfect
> 18:31	Kaison3141	I had a complete mansion after the first day
> 18:31	Thunderstruck	i caught a whale shark
> 18:31	Thunderstruck	by diving



We play Animal Crossing the MANLY way.


----------



## Thunder

> 05:51	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 05:52	Rio	now please stop spamming it but... Its nice to see it again
> 05:52	Jer	n, donut's post it any more
> 05:52	Jer	WHAT
> 05:52	Jer	don't*
> 05:52	Jer	auto-correct
> 05:52	Thunderstruck	wat
> 05:52	Leaf	lol
> 05:52	Thunderstruck	wait who's n
> 05:52	Jer	n = no
> 05:53	Bidoof	how do you get WHAT from dont
> 05:53	Thunderstruck	lol
> 05:53	Jer	WHAT was me seeing donut
> 05:53	Thunderstruck	oh man this shouldn't be as funny as it is



nummy nummy donuts in my tummy


----------



## Horus

lookyhooky said:


> [07:10][07:29] <VillageDweller> is sweet apple acre a fanfic about rainbow dash or fluttershy murdering everyone.
> [07:29] <lookyhooky___>  no
> [07:29] <Kuma-> no
> [07:30] <lookyhooky___> About Big Mac raping and killing
> [07:30] <lookyhooky___> the cuitie mark crusaders
> [07:30] <lookyhooky___> no but it has a lot of detail with the raping part
> [07:30] <lookyhooky___> And there's also a sequel
> [07:30] <Kuma-> UGH
> [07:30] <Kuma-> x.x
> [07:31] <Kuma-> A sequel? What is this?!
> [07:31] <VillageDweller> oh
> [07:31] <VillageDweller> well at least it's not the *cupcakes* fanfic i guess
> [07:31] <lookyhooky___> ya
> [07:32] <lookyhooky___> _*Cupcakes*_ is a lot more tolerable
> [07:32] * Quits: VillageDweller (Client exited)
> [07:32] * Joins: Jas0n
> [07:32] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Jas0n
> [07:32] <lookyhooky___> LESS DISGUSTING
> 
> 
> *so true*



Sorry this is off topic but; Here


----------



## Caius

Not the irc but it's still gallows and I

[7/21/13 6:57:49 PM] Bardbarian: somewhere out west, Jubs just randomly screamed "GAAAAAALLLLLOOOOOOWWWS!"
[7/21/13 6:58:05 PM] SuperEspresso: Rofl
[7/21/13 6:58:12 PM] SuperEspresso: Jubs wakes up in a cold sweat
[7/21/13 6:58:19 PM] SuperEspresso: crying to himself as he hugs his legs to his chest
[7/21/13 6:58:45 PM] Bardbarian: "time travelers aren't real. they aren't real."
[7/21/13 7:00:12 PM] SuperEspresso: "Dr who is a lie"
[7/21/13 7:00:20 PM] Bardbarian: omg
[7/21/13 7:00:34 PM] Bardbarian: I wonder if the doctor time travels when he plays animal crossing
[7/21/13 7:00:47 PM] SuperEspresso: rofl
[7/21/13 7:00:55 PM] SuperEspresso: "THIS IS THE ONLY STABILITY I HAVE IN LIFE"


----------



## oath2order

[21:57] <@ZR388> trust no one
[21:57] <@ProfGallows> lol
[21:57] <@ZR388> Constant vigilance
[21:57] <@ZR388> jesus gallows
[21:57] <@ZR388> you're slipping
[21:57] <@ProfGallows> CONSTANT VIGILANCE
[21:57] <@ProfGallows> ARG
[21:57] <@ProfGallows> DARK WIZAIRD
[21:57] <@ProfGallows> JSPLW
[21:57] <@ProfGallows> FE
[21:57] <@ProfGallows> EW
[21:57] <@ProfGallows> HPRGFV
[21:57] * @ProfGallows (~ProfGallo@protectedhost-2BE1B62A.asbnva.dh.suddenlink.net) Quit (Quit: Leaving)
[21:57] <@ZR388> rofl
[21:57] <Horus> I'm trustworthy :3
[21:57] <@Thunderstruck> ...I don't know what just happened.
[21:57] <@ZR388> I'm crying 
[21:57] <Bullet> exploded
[21:57] <@ZR388> i'm laughing
[21:58] <Horus> who cares? I'm trustworthy
[21:58] * ProfGallows (~ProfGallo@protectedhost-2BE1B62A.asbnva.dh.suddenlink.net) has joined #belltree
[21:58] * ChanServ sets mode: +o ProfGallows
[21:58] <@ProfGallows> and that's what it woud look like if you were under the imperious curse, children.


----------



## broadwaythecat

[08:16] <lookyhooky> does ACC even know that TBT exists?
[08:17] <Puffy> homestuck fandom can u not
[08:17] <MadCake> Hopefully not, We don't need people like them
[08:18] <lookyhooky> yeah
[08:18] <lookyhooky> they would annoy us
[08:19] <MadCake> animal crossing community pls
[08:19] <lookyhooky> But if they did know that we exist....
[08:20] <lookyhooky> TBT would need to send some people to destroy ACC'


 Quick! Send the spys over! Destroy ACC! Destroy the enemy


----------



## Elijo

> ProfGaIIows: Which makes me...
> ProfGallows: that reminds me of a puzzle!
> ProfGallows is now known as ProfLayton.
> ProfKuma: XD
> ProfGaIIows is now known as TheJoker.
> Holls: My town is not full! do want.
> TheJoker: Fight me bro
> ProfKuma is now known as ProfBatman.
> ProfLayton: I am a gentleman. I shall have to refuse, good sir.
> Passerby: HOLLS I KNOW
> Passerby: RASHER IS A BAWSS
> Jen: Thank yooou <3
> Jen: Another checkmark in the catalog >3
> VonTreece is now known as Bane.
> ProfBatman is now known as BruceWanye.
> 3:50 PM
> Bane: >
> Passerby: No probs. C:
> TheJoker: Bane, double up
> Holls: ya know what. Bane's voice is sexy.
> BruceWanye: Joker, you will die
> Holls: Just sayin
> ProfLayton: don't look directly at the sun batman you'll hurt your eyes.
> Bane: Let's do it. Batman won't stand a chance.
> Bane is now known as Unidentified4569.
> 3:51 PM
> TheJoker: "The day the irc got weird"
> Unidentified4569: Awh.
> MrNugent: lol
> ? Unidentified4569 bane get K.O'd
> MrNugent: XD


This is what happens when the bomb of boredomness explodes!


----------



## Dark

Look at attachment


----------



## Elijo

Not in #belltree but still in the IRC so it counts, right?

[Private Message]
12:25 PM
Kuma-: nom nom nom
• Rogue noms on Kuma-
12:27 PM
Kuma-: D:
Rogue: 
Kuma-: I'm not ramen!
Kuma-: D;
Rogue: Nope, but you're still tasty!
12:28 PM
Kuma-: D:
12:29 PM
Rogue: Haha, well..
Rogue: You ARE ;3
Kuma-: Why do I have to be so delicious?!
• Kuma- runs away
12:30 PM
Rogue: You're like bacon 
Kuma-: Nom on BellBringerGreen
Rogue: Nope
Kuma-: D;
Rogue: He's not Australian Bacon <3
Kuma-: XD
12:32 PM
Rogue: 

[In #RPpowers]
12:33 PM
Kuma-: Rogue, I am not your bacon! Stop trying to eat me!
BellBringerGreen: LOL
Rogue: Nevar
Rogue: Australian bacon <3
12:34 PM
Kuma-: D;
• Kuma- pulls out a sword
• Rogue noms on that too
Kuma-: STOP EATING MY SWORDS
• Kuma- runs away again
12:35 PM
• BellBringerGreen noms on cereal while watching the fight
Rogue: Nope ~
Rogue: Butter swords <3
Kuma-: BellBringerGreen, protect me!
• BellBringerGreen doesn't know what to do
• BellBringerGreen is also a Level 0 fighter
• Rogue looks at BellBringerGreen hungrily
Rogue: Stay outta this
12:36 PM
• BellBringerGreen nods and continues to eat cereal
• Kuma- sighs and then screams as she runs further and further away.
Kuma-: BELLBRINGERGREEN YOU BETRAYER
Rogue: Darnit...
Rogue: My friend needs me ._.
Rogue: On MineCraft
BellBringerGreen: Rogue told me to stay out of this o.o
• Rogue jumps into BellBringerGreen's cereal
Kuma-: XD
12:37 PM
• BellBringerGreen doesn't feel like eating anymore...
Kuma-: lol
• Kuma- passes BellBringerGreen a remote. "Quick! Pause Rogue!"
12:39 PM
• Rogue has already been paused... by Rogue
• BellBringerGreen presses Pause
• BellBringerGreen was not quick enough


----------



## Clement

[01:36] * Joins: MayorMike
[01:36] <BillyMays> Welcome
[01:36] <MayorMike> hello?
[01:36] <BillyMays> !
[01:36] <MayorMike> wassup
[01:36] <Sonichu> Join us, MayerMike, in watching the Pokemon TCG Tournament.
[01:36] <Sonichu> http://www.twitch.tv/pokemon
[01:36] <MayorMike> hmm no I'm ok
[01:37] <BillyMays> Oh come on.
[01:37] <MayorMike> not that big of a pokemon fan
[01:37] <BillyMays> This whole chat is about the excitment of the game.
[01:37] <Sonichu> KICK HIS ASS, JASON
[01:37] <MayorMike> Oh i thought this was for animal crossing... my bad


----------



## Jas0n

[23:14] Jas0n: Lol Sock, nice reply. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ou-Look-Like&p=1567002&viewfull=1#post1567002
[23:14] volvagia: omg
[23:15] ProfGallows: hahahaha
[23:15] SockHead: stfu
[23:16] ProfGallows: :3
[23:16] Jas0n: So defensive
[23:16] SockHead: she cute as hell tho
[23:16] Jas0n: D'aw
[23:16] ProfGallows: looky or the other girl?
[23:16] Jas0n: Her eyebrows scare the hell out of me
[23:16] Kuma-: ^^
[23:16] SockHead: yea she has angry eyebrows
[23:17] SockHead: kind of intimidating
[23:17] SockHead: gives me a fearection
[23:17] Jas0n: But you like it that way don't you Sock 
[23:17] ProfGallows: ....
[23:17] SockHead: hehehe
[23:17] Kuma-: XD
[23:17] SockHead: ye


----------



## Elijo

Kuma-: Is this your reaction to that snail? http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8vf58Smum1r50mmk.gif
5:24 PM
Dark: Kinda
Horus: no; this http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y383/ATaleInHell/miss-bone-184_zpsb2fd428c.gif?t=​1376466899
Kuma-: 
5:26 PM
Horus: I can't live in a world with those things Kuma
Kuma-: 
5:27 PM
Kuma-: I can
Horus: k, when we're in heaven, don't come crying to me about a snail slurping you up.
Kip!~Baylan@protectedhost-FD57FBD9.bbr0.hnccny.pronetisp.net left the room. (Ping timeout)
5:31 PM
Horus: ^slurped by a snail
Kip joined the room.
Horus: HOW DID YOU SURVIVE IT
Kuma-: XD
Kip left the room. (Ping timeout)
5:35 PM
Kuma-: He got slurped again
Dark: I killed him that time.
Kuma-: 
Catarsi_Sol (Client exited)
Kuma-: brb shower
Horus: Right after he got away? so cruel
5:36 PM
Dark: I ditched his body in the woods.
Kip joined the room.
Horus: lolzombie
Horus: gg no re Dark
5:37 PM
Dark: The poison wasnt strong enough.
Horus: Should've fed his body to the snail
Kuma-: XD
Dark: Then i wouldve died too
Kip (Ping timeout)
5:39 PM
Dark: Pokemon x and y.
Kuma-: What about X and Y?
Horus: You finally killed him with the sixth generation
5:40 PM
Kuma-: XD
Horus: It was too outrageous and his mind exploded
Kip joined the room.
5:46 PM
Horus: HE CAN'T BE KILLED
5:49 PM
Kuma-: XD


----------



## Horus

Kuma said:


> Kip!~Baylan@protectedhost-FD57FBD9.bbr0.hnccny.pronetisp.net left the room. (Ping timeout)
> 5:31 PM
> Horus: ^slurped by a snail
> Kip!~Baylan@protectedhost-FD57FBD9.bbr0.hnccny.pronetisp.net joined the room.
> Horus: HOW DID YOU SURVIVE IT





Spoiler: The demonic thing we're talking about in Kuma's post













Also Pokemon is serious business. 

[21:05] <Okiesmokie> Enjoy your ignorance.
[21:05] <@Jas0n> You don't need to use a guide. You can just explore like Gallows said
[21:05] <Kuma-> ...
[21:05] * Joins: Danielkang2
[21:05] <Okiesmokie> I won't be coming back here again.
[21:05] * Parts: Okiesmokie
[21:05] <Kuma-> Hi Danielkang2
[21:05] <Murray> GOOD
[21:05] <@ProfGallows> Good. ****ing pleb
[21:05] <Horus> lmao
[21:05] <Murray> lol
[21:05] <@Jas0n> Good riddance lmao
[21:05] <Kuma-> XD
[21:05] <MrNugent> Wow.


----------



## Prof Gallows

* Thunderstruck has joined #belltree
* ChanServ gives channel half-operator status to Thunderstruck
<Puffy> Hi Thunder
<Thunderstruck> howdy
<VillageDweller> Hello brenden
<Thunderstruck> herry
<VillageDweller> Jerry
<Thunderstruck> bren and herry's
<VillageDweller> Yiss
<ProfGallows> Bren and Herry's Lt. Dan Icecream ™


----------



## Justin

TBT Staff working hard:

<Thunderstruck> i haven't seen any fires yet, but smokey's gonna keep an eye out
<Jubs> hhahahaha
<Jubs> tbt staff roleplaying smokey
<Jubs> what is happening
<Thunderstruck> lol
<ProfGallows> Only you can prevent flame wars
<SockHead> nope
<SockHead> no one can prevent ****


----------



## Elijo

Roleplaying gone wrong.



Spoiler: For mature readers



• Animedan gives Eiryn Genericsoap
Eirynfox: oh another one? thanks!
Animedan: It definetly doesnt have a camera on it
• Eirynfox rubs soap on his butt
Eirynfox: it doesn't?
Eirynfox: oh thats good, cuase im rubbin it on my butt
1:36 PM
• Animedan is secretly streaming live on youtube. It hits 1000000 views
Animedan: "Woah. sick people." whispers Animedan
• Eirynfox sings "and kuma was the queeen of the lemon treee"
Animedan: gets 10k more views
Kuma-: XD
• Eirynfox pee's in the shower
1:37 PM
Kuma-: lmao
Animedan: GETS 1million more views
Animedan: comments say "aww yeah id clean that"
• Kuma- dies of laughter
Animedan: It quickly becomes 18+
Eirynfox: ;
1:39 PM
Eirynfox: umm.. who is that in the shower?
Animedan: It gets so popular Smosh comments
Eirynfox: and why is there a shower in Kuma's throne room?
Animedan: UMMM Kuma
Kuma-: ****
Animedan: Kuma is in that shower
Eirynfox: singing?
Animedan: Definetly not you
Animedan: YUP
1:40 PM
Eirynfox: ok.. 
• Eirynfox walks back out of the room
Kuma-: GET OUT!
• Eirynfox runs
Animedan: Makes new vid called nude Eirynfox running
• Kuma- needs her privacy
Eirynfox: hey how did we end up in Kuma's shower?
• Eirynfox pulls out a little umbrella
• Animedan showers in differnet shower
1:41 PM
Kuma-: ummmm
Animedan: HEY eryin! I NEED SOME SOAP
• Kuma- grabs a towel
Bell|K-ON: Don't worry, I'll give you some.
Eirynfox: hrm I might have some
Kuma-: I'm out.
• Bell|K-ON gives Animedan soap
• Eirynfox searches in his pocket
Animedan: Ooh 2!
• Kuma- runs to her dressing room
• Eirynfox turns on the computer
1:42 PM
Eirynfox: OH MY GAWWWDDD NOOOO!
Bell|K-ON: I hope it helps, it has hints of aloe vera in it which is known for its herbal soothes.
• Animedan closes curtain
• Eirynfox hacks into Animedan's computer and deletes all the evidence
Kuma-: Now, please don't video tape me getting dressed.
Animedan: Sings "The power of one" (that on pokemon song)
Animedan: that one*
1:43 PM
Animedan: Man im glad noone put a camera in here
Animedan: Eryin WAS sooo dumc
Animedan: dumb*
• Eirynfox starts up the soap camera
• Animedan starts putting soap in armpits
Eirynfox: so glad that Bell put the camera in that soap
Animedan: starts washing
1:44 PM
BellBringerGreen: 
• Animedan starts washing
• Animedan starts dancing while washing
BellBringerGreen: Umm no I defs do not even KNOW how to put camera in soap
• Eirynfox looks in horror at Bell
Eirynfox: THEN WHO ARE WE WATCHING???
1:45 PM
• Animedan starts to put on bathing suit and walks around in shower
Animedan: Sees camera "HOLY *bleep*"
Animedan: EIRRRYYYYNNN
SockHead!~SockHead@protectedhost-CDAA154.hsd1.fl.comcast.net left the room. (Ping timeout)
1:46 PM
• Eirynfox flushes the toilet
Animedan: Son of A
Eirynfox: WHAT? IM BUSY ON THE TOILET
Animedan: AWW THE HEAT!
• Animedan SCREAMS 
• Eirynfox disappears in a puff of smoke
Eirynfox: damn magic toil.... *POOF*
1:47 PM
• Animedan realizizes hes gone quickly runs to computer
Animedan: and*
Animedan: HE= Eriyn
Bell|K-ON is now known as BellBringerGreen.
Animedan: hmmm
1:48 PM
Animedan: WAIT! IM Still NAKED!
Animedan: Runs, Feeling violated and stupid
Animedan: Quickly puts on clothes


----------



## Horus

[23:32] <@ProfGallows> I was drinking when I changed it. But it's kinda sticking to me.
[23:32] <@SockHead> can mods change their name
[23:32] <@ProfGallows> nah we gotta pay for it too
[23:33] <@SockHead> thought so
[23:33] <Horus> Send Jer a gift basket = free name
[23:33] <@Jubs> waiting for someone to change their name to Prof Gallows
[23:33] <@ProfGallows> damnit jubs
[23:34] <@ProfGallows> now someone is going to do it
[23:34] <Bidoof> ok im gonna do it
[23:34] <@ProfGallows> ****
[23:34] <@Jubs> LO
[23:34] <@SockHead> HAHAHA
[23:34] <Horus> lmao
[23:34] <@ProfGallows> oh crap
[23:34] <@ProfGallows> uh


----------



## Mino

Don't be ashamed.


----------



## Dark

If this is removed, conspiracy everywhere


----------



## Keen

<@Thunder> i go to church! i don't do drugs! i cuddle with my dog all day!
<@Jas0n> All the opposites of SockHead


----------



## Horus

[15:55] <Trundle> That's probably the most I can say without being considered an Internet predator
[15:55] <Kuma-> XD
[15:56] <Kuma-> It's alright
[15:56] <Horus> I'll see you on Dateline Trundle
[15:56] <Trundle> lol
[15:56] <Kuma-> It's the best I can do at this time.
[15:56] <Kuma-> LOL
[15:56] <Trundle> Kuma you're 12 or 13, right?
[15:56] * Joins: InternetPolice


----------



## Trundle

Horus said:


> [15:55] <Trundle> That's probably the most I can say without being considered an Internet predator
> [15:55] <Kuma-> XD
> [15:56] <Kuma-> It's alright
> [15:56] <Horus> I'll see you on Dateline Trundle
> [15:56] <Trundle> lol
> [15:56] <Kuma-> It's the best I can do at this time.
> [15:56] <Kuma-> LOL
> [15:56] <Trundle> Kuma you're 12 or 13, right?
> [15:56] * Joins: InternetPolice



Ahaha, frig

I'll have to change my name and move to Costa Rica.


----------



## Jas0n

[01:01] Horus: Well there's my birthday on Nov 19 and then Jason's on the season 4 premiere of MLP on Nov 23rd
[01:02] Jas0n: :l
[01:02] Horus: so lucky Jason
[01:02] Jubs:  I'm so sorry jas0n
[01:02] Jubs: is there anyone we can do to ease the pain
[01:03] Jas0n: anyone?
[01:03] Jubs: ........
[01:03] Jubs: anything
[01:03] Jas0n: I'll just go post that freudian slip in the quotes thread, don't mind me.


----------



## Elijo

Kuma: Happy Year of Luigi Jubs!
Thunder: you've got more facial hair than i do
Kuma: hehe
Tom29193!~TFlash@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net joined the room.
1:16 PM
Bidoof: i havent even ht puberty yet kuma i jelly of u
Thunder: howdy tom
Jubs: thanks kuma
Kuma: Hello Tom
Jubs: i'm glad i could spread the spirit of the year of luigi
Tom29193: Hello
BellBringerGreen!~TFlash@protectedhost-C9164953.hsd1.ca.comcast.net joined the room.
1:17 PM
Kuma: Seriously, when I bought the Luigi hat and moustache, I thought of you Jubs. 
Bidoof: kuma x jubs = otp
BellBringerGreen: LOL.
Kuma: Hi Bells
Kuma: XD
Tom29193: I can support that ship
1:18 PM
Horus: Man, Jubs has Kuma, and Sock has Lookyhooky
Horus: I need a small girl
Bidoof: AND I HAV NO1
BellBringerGreen: LOL.
Tom29193: And we're just forever alone
ProfGallows: O-o


----------



## Thunder

You guys are messed up.


----------



## Mino

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1x6WbeP4Fga


----------



## iLoveYou

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1xDknQ1rFRS

Please excuse the ending. I'm not sure what was going on there, but if SockHead was in Mumble, it was probably him. The focus should remain on Jason and his lies about what he really is.

(Jason, I'm surprised I still had this)

For the record, I wanted to quote one of Lauren's funniest moments but I feel like you all should just be in the IRC to experience it yourselves. So go there, thanks.

- - - - -
I got confirmation from AndyB & Jas0n. Yes that is SockHead being a SockHead.

[17:11] <Kayla> Jas0n was that not SockHead at the end of the recording?
[17:11] <@Jas0n> Yes it was
[17:11] <@Jas0n> sounds like he's moaning
[17:11] <@Jas0n> the wh**e

Had to bleep out Jas0n, because he's always so inappropriate like that. Jeez.


----------



## broadwaythecat

[15:58] <lookyhooky> Kuma did you know that my science teacher has a heavy metal band?
[15:58] * Quits: JameSdEke (Quit: )
[15:59] <Kuma> I did not know that!
[15:59] <@ProfGallows> is it called antimony
[15:59] <lookyhooky> He does!
[15:59] <lookyhooky> Antimony?
[15:59] <Kayla> Lol Harry
[15:59] <lookyhooky> I think
[15:59] <AlexOk> :trollface:
[15:59] <@ProfGallows> LOL seriously? that's the most amazing thing ever
[16:00] <lookyhooky> The new album's coming out this winter
[16:00] <lookyhooky> I'll show it as soon as I find it 
[16:01] <lookyhooky> Thumbs up, Mr. Slender Teacher!

  Yup. I have the weirdest teachers..... At least I'll see him again on Monday so I can find out the name of the band!


----------



## iLoveYou

lookyhooky said:


> [15:58] <lookyhooky> Kuma did you know that my science teacher has a heavy metal band?
> [15:58] * Quits: JameSdEke (Quit: )
> [15:59] <Kuma> I did not know that!
> [15:59] <@ProfGallows> is it called antimony
> [15:59] <lookyhooky> He does!
> [15:59] <lookyhooky> Antimony?
> *[15:59] <Kayla> Lol Harry*
> [15:59] <lookyhooky> I think
> [15:59] <AlexOk> :trollface:
> [15:59] <@ProfGallows> LOL seriously? that's the most amazing thing ever
> [16:00] <lookyhooky> The new album's coming out this winter
> [16:00] <lookyhooky> I'll show it as soon as I find it
> [16:01] <lookyhooky> Thumbs up, Mr. Slender Teacher!
> 
> Yup. I have the weirdest teachers..... At least I'll see him again on Monday so I can find out the name of the band!



FINALLY, I make my debut (first appearance, for those who do not know French) in this thread. Thank you LookyHooky.

HEY #HARRY. <3


----------



## Horus

[03:50] <+Bidoof> OMG NO
[03:50] <+Horus> lol
[03:51] <+Bidoof> im not that ****ed up
[03:51] <+Horus> just gonna delete that right meow...
[03:52] <@Jubs> <Bidoof> im not that ****ed up
[03:52] <@Jubs> <Bidoof> im not that ****ed up
[03:52] <@Jubs> <Bidoof> im not that ****ed up
[03:52] <@Jubs> if he said that
[03:52] <@Jubs> I'm really concerned what that was now
[03:52] <+Horus> YOU'LL NEVER KNOW


----------



## Elijo

17:34	Bidoof	i h8 my life
17:34	Kip	josh as in me? or someone else?
17:34	Bidoof	josh as in thebitblock
17:35	Bidoof	but u can send me nude if u want but will still b upse
17:35	Kip	ROFL
17:35		*** Lauren quit (Ping timeout)
17:36	Kip	That's like asking obama to quit being the president
17:36	Bidoof	so u h8 me
17:36	Kuma	XD
17:36	Kip	nope u just insane


----------



## broadwaythecat

[15:47] <lookyhooky> Kuma did you know that my science teacher plays Animal Crossing
[15:48] <Kuma> WHAT
[15:48] <Kuma> YOU ARE SO LUCKY
[15:48] <lookyhooky> IKR!
[15:48] <Kuma> Did you ever find out what the name of the band is?
[15:48] <lookyhooky> ya
[15:49] <lookyhooky> I think Alchiests
[15:49] <Mino> my science teacher played the flute :-}
[15:49] <lookyhooky> cool
[15:49] <lookyhooky> mine plays heavy metal
[15:49] <Mino> mine plays post-avant jazzcore
[15:49] <Mino> he also has a rocket ship
[15:50] <lookyhooky> cool!
[15:50] <Mino> he was born in the 18th century
[15:50] <Mino> he's immortal
[15:51] <lookyhooky> man that's epic
[15:51] <Mino> :-}
[15:51] <lookyhooky> Mine has a twitter and a facebook
[15:51] <Mino> mine invented twitter and facebook
[15:51] <Mino> and the internet
[15:51] <lookyhooky> mine breakdances
[15:51] <Mino> and copper wire
[15:52] <Mino> and the concept of protocols
[15:52] <Mino> and the digital computer
[15:52] <Mino> and information
[15:52] <Mino> and existence
[15:52] <Mino> and he breakdances
[15:52] <Mino> but not too well
[15:52] <lookyhooky> my science teacher is slender man's father
[15:53] <Mino> oh wow
[15:53] <Mino> :-}
[15:53] <lookyhooky> no he is he's the human slenderman
[15:54] <lookyhooky> oh and Kuma
[15:55] <lookyhooky> https://soundcloud.com/jose-vega-74/pedestrian
[15:55] <lookyhooky> he said that this is part of the new album
[15:55] <lookyhooky> and no his name isn't Jose Vega
[15:55] <Lauren> DANCEDANCE <3
[15:55] * Quits: Tinaa (Quit: )
[15:56] <Kuma> All I needed to hear was the first 22 seconds. XD
[15:57] <lookyhooky> At least the singing part sounds human
[15:57] <lookyhooky> most heavy metal songs are "U GFEIJR8EIJFRYHNUTHDNJ" when it comes to the singing


 IT'S A WHOLE BATTLE OF SCIENCE TEACHERS!!! (And all I said about him is 100% true!") 


  (And he's also really smart!)


----------



## SockHead

i will not read if it is over 10 posts


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

[18:04] <VillageDweller> just kill kippla
[18:04] <VillageDweller> go
[18:04] <VillageDweller> gogo go
[18:04] <VillageDweller> go
[18:04] <Kippla> Dat's nice.
[18:04] <VillageDweller> lmao
[18:04] <VillageDweller> I meant kill everyone. 
[18:04] <VillageDweller> I was joking
[18:04] <VillageDweller> do you remember that island movie we talked about xD
[18:05] <VillageDweller> ..i guess not
[18:05] <VillageDweller> :<
[18:05] <Kippla> Yes.
[18:05] <VillageDweller> woah full stops at the end of sentences
[18:05] <VillageDweller> nobody got time fo dat.
[18:05] <VillageDweller> i just did it myself
[18:05] <VillageDweller> omf
[18:05] <VillageDweller> i blame you. >:C
[18:06] <Kippla> ;D


----------



## Thunder

23:18	Thunder	batman was reading the bible jamie

Out of context, this sounds so odd.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

1:37] <Dark> i love my irc client
[11:37] <Twilight> xD
[11:37] <Dark> if i copy something with multiple lines, it will post it seperately
[11:38] <Dark> for example.
[11:38] <Dark> Kuma: You didn't get the atomic part in there.
[11:38] <Dark> [03:36am] Horus: was slightly too big
[11:38] <Dark> [03:36am] Horus: edited it in tho
[11:38] <Dark> [03:36am] Twilight: must get the atomic in
[11:38] <Dark> [03:36am] Twilight: *runs*
[11:38] <Dark> [03:36am] Horus: kinda annoying trying to copy and past in the irc
[11:38] <Dark> [03:36am] Horus: yeah yeah, I got it
[11:38] <Horus> neat
[11:38] <Dark> very


----------



## iLoveYou

Not sure if this will get me a warning or something but..



Spoiler



[14:58] <BUM> :
[14:58] <BUM> :
[14:58] <BUM> 
[14:59] <BUM> my D isn't working..
[15:00] <BUM> My actual one is though.
[15:00] <BUM> 



Shoutout to Jubs:

[03:00] <@Jubs> <Kayla> Isn't SockHead the artist
[03:00] <@Jubs> HAHAHAHAHAHAH

OH AND ALSO THIS ONE:

[01:47] <@Thunder> i will smack you in the face with a pillow filled with bricks
[01:47] <Kayla> :c *tears running down face like crazy* I am so sensitive and kind hearted, how could you even say that to me.

Please note that this quote was not taken out of context, or edited in any way. #StopBullyingOnTBTChatThunder


----------



## Thunder

Now I'm wishing I actually said that.


----------



## iLoveYou

[13:33] <@SockHead> everything good starts with a B
[13:33] <@SockHead> butts beer basketball bmarijuana

bmarijuana, everybody.

- - -

[13:36] <@ProfGallows> big booty bi****s

Always so inappropriate Gallows.

- - -
To everyone, from Tina & Jason:

[13:41] <@Jas0n> The forum people suck
[13:41] <Tinaa> I don't want to say hi to the members - they smell funny.

#Haters


----------



## broadwaythecat

iLoveYou said:


> [13:33] <@SockHead> everything good starts with a B
> [13:33] <@SockHead> butts beer basketball bmarijuana
> 
> bmarijuana, everybody.
> 
> - - -
> 
> [13:36] <@ProfGallows> big booty bi****s
> 
> Always so inappropriate Gallows.
> 
> - - -
> To everyone, from Tina & Jason:
> 
> [13:41] <@Jas0n> The forum people suck
> [13:41] <Tinaa> I don't want to say hi to the members - they smell funny.
> 
> #Haters



 Nah it's true I smell like a sort of coco powder thing.


----------



## Thunder

iLoveYou said:


> [13:33] <@SockHead> everything good starts with a B
> [13:33] <@SockHead> butts beer basketball bmarijuana


----------



## Trent the Paladin

[21:45] <Kayla> What kind of petition is that Tom
[21:45] <@Thunder> i can't hear you guys over the sound of you guys being wrong
[21:46] <Tom29193> Anarchy. Burn the forum to the ground and hold Jubs/Jer hostage
[21:46] <Kayla> Hahaha
[21:46] <@Thunder> oy you can't do that
[21:46] <tsundere> butch is a loser
[21:46] <@Thunder> sockhead and i have been planning that for months you can't just waltz in here and just do it before us


----------



## iLoveYou

This is how we get it on in the IRC

[00:16] * Mino has been kicked by Jubs (  )
[00:17] * Joins: Mino
[00:17] <Mino> oh god yes
[00:17] <Mino> kick me harder
[00:17] <Mino> HARDER
[00:17] * Mino has been kicked by Jubs (mmmmmmm)
[00:17] <Kayla> LOLOL
[00:17] * Joins: Mino
[00:17] <Mino> hnnnng

It got so hot in there.


----------



## Thunder

iLoveYou said:


> This is how we get it on in the IRC
> 
> [00:16] * Mino has been kicked by Jubs (  )
> [00:17] * Joins: Mino
> [00:17] <Mino> oh god yes
> [00:17] <Mino> kick me harder
> [00:17] <Mino> HARDER
> [00:17] * Mino has been kicked by Jubs (mmmmmmm)
> [00:17] <Kayla> LOLOL
> [00:17] * Joins: Mino
> [00:17] <Mino> hnnnng
> 
> It got so hot in there.



Kayla proceeds to scare everyone from ever visiting the IRC.


----------



## iLoveYou

Thunder said:


> Kayla proceeds to scare everyone from ever visiting the IRC.



[00:35] <@Thunder> God Kayla, this IRC would be NOTHING without you. I'm so glad you joined us on this side of the forums to make our days a million times better. Pls never leave, ty.

Hmm ..


----------



## Horus

iLoveYou said:


> [00:35] <@Thunder> God Kayla, this IRC would be NOTHING without you. I'm so glad you joined us on this side of the forums to make our days a million times better. Pls never leave, ty.
> 
> Hmm ..



it happened


----------



## Thunder

iLoveYou said:


> [00:35] <@Thunder> God Kayla, this IRC would be NOTHING without you. I'm so glad you joined us on this side of the forums to make our days a million times better. Pls never leave, ty.
> 
> Hmm ..


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


>


----------



## iLoveYou

[01:24] <Mino> goodbye everyone
[01:24] <Mino> good night Jen
[01:24] <Mino> good night Jubs
[01:25] <Mino> good night Thunder
[01:25] <Mino> good night Bidoof
[01:25] <Mino> good night Dark
[01:25] <Kayla> waiting ..
[01:25] <Bidoof> bye, ily
[01:25] <Mino> good night Kayla
[01:25] <Kayla> <3
[01:25] <Mino> good night Razputin
[01:25] <Mino> good night Tom29193
[01:25] <Herpa> get the **** out already
[01:25] <Horus> night?
[01:25] <Mino> bite the bedbugs everyone
[01:25] <Mino> speak truth to power
[01:25] * Mino has been kicked by Jubs (good night mino)

When Mino says his good nights.
.. & none for Glen Coco Dave Tozer.


----------



## Horus

Don't even like Trevor anyway, the dirt bag

[05:07] <Horus> yeah I regret it
[05:07] <Gandalf> i used to click on things horus linked
[05:07] <Gandalf> then there was that gif..
[05:07] * Joins: Lady_Rarity
[05:07] <Touko> lolol
[05:07] <Gandalf> changed my life, i kid you not

(Don't let this discourage you from clicking my links, I seriously need the attention)


----------



## Elijo

Horus shows some crazy links!

Touko: i regret clicking that
9:11 PM
Horus: I regret nothing
9:15 PM
Kuma: WHAT THE HECK IS THAT
Kuma: A MUPPET?
9:16 PM
Kuma: I have something to tell you all...
Touko: Tell away.
Horus: YOU'RE THAT MUPPET
Lauren: i feel sick, urh.
Kuma: WHAT
Touko: 
Touko: *dramatic music*
Kuma: I HAVE TO COME OUT OF A CHEST?
Thunder: ew gross stay out of people's stomachs kuma
Kuma: DANG IT
9:17 PM
Kuma: THE SECRET IS OUT
Kuma: D:
Lauren: kuma, get out of my stomach.
Touko: D:
Lauren: youre the reason i feel sick
Touko: *wears muppet-proof vest* stay away Kuma



Spoiler:  BEWARE.



The gore is coming. Click here if you want your appetite ruined.


----------



## Horus

[13:54] <VillageDweller> also
[13:54] <VillageDweller> if you ever feel down
[13:54] <VillageDweller> which i doubt you do lol
[13:54] <VillageDweller> BUT if you do just know you're like one of the best people on the irc ok


My ego is the size of Pluto now.


----------



## iLoveYou

Horus said:


> [13:54] <VillageDweller> also
> [13:54] <VillageDweller> if you ever feel down
> [13:54] <VillageDweller> which i doubt you do lol
> [13:54] <VillageDweller> BUT if you do just know you're like one of the best people on the irc ok
> 
> 
> My ego is the size of Pluto now.



Oh, he said that to me too. In fact he says it to everyone. C:


----------



## Horus

iLoveYou said:


> Oh, he said that to me too. In fact he says it to everyone. C:


----------



## Justin

Oct 01 07:09:00 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:00 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:01 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:02 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:02 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:03 <Jubs>	WHTY
Oct 01 07:09:04 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:04 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:04 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:05 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:06 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:06 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:07 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:09:13 <Jubs>	NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Oct 01 07:09:28 <AndyB>	No spamming please.
Oct 01 07:09:35 <Jubs>	sry 
Oct 01 07:09:51 <AndyB>	But what happened?
Oct 01 07:09:58 <Bidoof>	jubs wot is wrong
Oct 01 07:09:59 <Jubs>	SONIC
Oct 01 07:10:04 <Jubs>	IN SMASH 4
Oct 01 07:10:05 <Jubs>	WHY
Oct 01 07:10:08 <Bidoof>	o
Oct 01 07:10:08 <Jubs>	WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
Oct 01 07:10:16 <Jubs>	GALLOWS IS GONNA ****ING FLIP
Oct 01 07:10:21 <AndyB>	lol


----------



## Lauren

Kuma said:


> Horus shows some crazy links!
> 
> Touko: i regret clicking that
> 9:11 PM
> Horus: I regret nothing
> 9:15 PM
> Kuma: WHAT THE HECK IS THAT
> Kuma: A MUPPET?
> 9:16 PM
> Kuma: I have something to tell you all...
> Touko: Tell away.
> Horus: YOU'RE THAT MUPPET
> Lauren: i feel sick, urh.
> Kuma: WHAT
> Touko:
> Touko: *dramatic music*
> Kuma: I HAVE TO COME OUT OF A CHEST?
> Thunder: ew gross stay out of people's stomachs kuma
> Kuma: DANG IT
> 9:17 PM
> Kuma: THE SECRET IS OUT
> Kuma: D:
> Lauren: kuma, get out of my stomach.
> Touko: D:
> Lauren: youre the reason i feel sick
> Touko: *wears muppet-proof vest* stay away Kuma
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  BEWARE.
> 
> 
> 
> The gore is coming. Click here if you want your appetite ruined.



I finally feature on this! Doing what I do best.. feeling sick.


----------



## Jake

this is a classic 4 hours in the IRC

13:44		*** Liv quit (Client exited)
13:58		*** Lady_Rarity quit (Quit: So long and thanks for all the fish!)
14:10		*** `Ablaze quit (Ping timeout)
14:18		*** Kaiaa left #belltree
14:40		*** River quit (Client exited)
15:03		*** Lady_Rarity joined #belltree
15:22		*** AAA quit (Client exited)
15:34		*** Serri joined #belltree
15:35		*** Serri quit (Client exited)
16:39		*** SockHead quit (Ping timeout)
17:01		*** Animedan quit (Quit: Animedan)
17:01		*** Jas0n quit (Quit: Farewell.)
17:01		*** Jer quit (Quit: hi.  i mean bye.)
17:25		*** Lady_Rarity quit (Quit: So long and thanks for all the fish!)


----------



## broadwaythecat

Jake. said:


> this is a classic 4 hours in the IRC
> 
> 13:44		*** Liv quit (Client exited)
> 13:58		*** Lady_Rarity quit (Quit: So long and thanks for all the fish!)
> 14:10		*** `Ablaze quit (Ping timeout)
> 14:18		*** Kaiaa left #belltree
> 14:40		*** River quit (Client exited)
> 15:03		*** Lady_Rarity joined #belltree
> 15:22		*** AAA quit (Client exited)
> 15:34		*** Serri joined #belltree
> 15:35		*** Serri quit (Client exited)
> 16:39		*** SockHead quit (Ping timeout)
> 17:01		*** Animedan quit (Quit: Animedan)
> 17:01		*** Jas0n quit (Quit: Farewell.)
> 17:01		*** Jer quit (Quit: hi.  i mean bye.)
> 17:25		*** Lady_Rarity quit (Quit: So long and thanks for all the fish!)





 Yes! That was the most interesting conversation I have read in AGES!


----------



## iLoveYou

[18:10] <@SockHead> gayla
[18:10] <@SockHead> Kayla ill lay ya
[18:10] <@SockHead> Miky's D (Shoutout to those who know my real name)
[18:11] <@SockHead> kay kay kayla

I still like Tsundere's nickname. >:c

[18:12] * Joins: Lady_Rarity
[18:12] <Kayla> Lady_Rarity <3 can I have a shoutout
[18:13] <Kayla> pls if you're real
...
[18:18] <Lady_Rarity> No
[18:18] <Lady_Rarity> You may not have a shoutout
[18:18] <Lady_Rarity> And i an a figment of the rooms imagination
[18:18] <Lady_Rarity> Kayla you're the best xoxoxo

She's real though. <3 Anyone who knows what this is about: mission completed. Got my shoutout xoxo


----------



## SockHead

iLoveYou said:


> [18:10] <@SockHead> gayla
> [18:10] <@SockHead> Kayla ill lay ya
> [18:10] <@SockHead> Miky's D (Shoutout to those who know my real name)
> [18:11] <@SockHead> kay kay kayla
> 
> I still like Tsundere's nickname. >:c



I can keep going


----------



## iLoveYou

SockHead said:


> I can keep going



Don't ever stop



Spoiler



Oops. c: wrong chat.



- - - - -

[18:37] <@Jas0n> we all need to sleep together

I mean, he's always coming up with these amazing ideas.
slvt <3


----------



## Elijo

We were talking about Wattpad and then we drastically changed topics.



Spoiler:  BEWARE THIS SPOILER CONTAINS CURSES



Kuma: It was just being a pain in the butt a few days ago. I think the server was down.
11:10 AM
Rogue: Pain in the butt.. ._.
Kuma: I don't like saying ass
Kuma: Okay?
Rogue: But you can say damn? ._.
• Kuma is listening to Monster by Skillet from Awake (Deluxe Version).
11:11 AM
Kuma: Because I'm used to saying damn
• Rogue is listening to Talking about Cursing by Kuma and Rogue (Hit Single)
11:12 AM
Kuma: XD
Kuma: That's perfect
Rogue: Great song, to be honest.
Rogue: :3
Kuma: 
• Rogue tickles Kuma and runs away.
11:13 AM
Kuma: Stop that!
Kuma: COME BACK HERE
• Kuma chases Rogue 
• Rogue tickles her again then runs away.. again.
• Rogue trips
• Kuma finally gets to Rogue 
11:14 AM
Rogue: Oww
Rogue: I landed on my cake-****. ;-;
Rogue: Remember that? xD
Kuma: Yes
Kuma: I remember
Kuma: It occurred at around 10pm
Rogue: I knoez :3
Rogue: That was 5 am for me
11:16 AM
Kuma: Tom! Where's my penis?!
Rogue: I ate it
Kuma: I can't get over that tbh
Kuma: No
Kuma: It's
Rogue: No, I ate it.
Kuma: Okay I had two slices!
Rogue: So you ate it? (;
11:18 AM
Kuma: lmao
Kuma: Yes
Rogue: Dirty girl. 
11:20 AM
Kuma:


----------



## rubyy

[02:29] <Ruby> The only teacher I like in my school is my history teacher, Mr Gannon. He's like the fittest teacher in the whole school without a doubt.
[02:29] <lookyhooky> Ooh
[02:29] <Ruby> Me and my friend Jaida stalk him everyday ..
[02:29] <puppy-> is he fine
[02:29] <lookyhooky> I stalk my science teacher on Facebook
[02:29] <Ruby> very
[02:29] <@Thunder> that's creepy yo
[02:30] <lookyhooky> what
[02:30] <puppy-> do he got da booty
[02:30] <Ruby> he's fit xD
[02:30] <lookyhooky> do he got da yolo
[02:30] <Ruby> seriouslyyyyyyy
[02:31] <lookyhooky> IMAGINE OUR TEACHERS ARE ON THE CHAT
[02:31] <Ruby> he's got the sweg and yolo


----------



## Horus

[10:12] <Lauren[iPad]> im not a mean person :-(


I laughed for days

Even if it just happened


----------



## Lauren

:-O I'm not mean!


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren is not mean, confirmed. xo c:


----------



## Horus

[08:03] <hdgwqjuvd> vegetables is for  example lettuce
[08:03] <Lauren[iPad]> mm bacon
[08:03] <Horus> lettuce?
[08:03] <hdgwqjuvd> salad?
[08:04] <Horus> is it a smaller chain of fast food?
[08:04] <hdgwqjuvd> no
[08:04] <hdgwqjuvd> it's
[08:04] <hdgwqjuvd> healthy
[08:04] <Princess-Twi> but rabbits lettuce? , lettuce is bunny food not these so called vegtables
[08:04] <Horus> we're fat
[08:04] <Horus> not helthy
[08:04] <Lauren[iPad]> is it deep fat fried?
*[08:04] <Gandalf> here in australia
[08:04] <Gandalf> we just eat dirt*


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

[[13:59] <hdgwqjuvd> is my englisch good
[13:59] <Horus> well yeah, Britain invented it
[13:59] <hdgwqjuvd> because i live in germany
[13:59] <Horus> oh
[13:59] <Horus> it's not bad
[13:59] <hdgwqjuvd> and?
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd> is my englisch  good
[14:00] <Horus> I thought you lived in Britain
[14:00] <Horus> not bad
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd> no
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd> i would like visit britain and amerika
[14:00] <Horus> cool
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd>   tghanks
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd> thanks
[14:00] <Horus> you're welcome
[14:01] <hdgwqjuvd>  how is the life in america
[14:01] <Horus> bad
[14:01] <hdgwqjuvd> why
[14:01] <Horus> we didn't have a government


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

[[13:59] <hdgwqjuvd> is my englisch good
[13:59] <Horus> well yeah, Britain invented it
[13:59] <hdgwqjuvd> because i live in germany
[13:59] <Horus> oh
[13:59] <Horus> it's not bad
[13:59] <hdgwqjuvd> and?
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd> is my englisch  good
[14:00] <Horus> I thought you lived in Britain
[14:00] <Horus> not bad
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd> no
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd> i would like visit britain and amerika
[14:00] <Horus> cool
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd>   tghanks
[14:00] <hdgwqjuvd> thanks
[14:00] <Horus> you're welcome
[14:01] <hdgwqjuvd>  how is the life in america
[14:01] <Horus> bad
[14:01] <hdgwqjuvd> why
[14:01] <Horus> we didn't have a government


----------



## iLoveYou

Twilight Sparkle said:


> [13:59] <Horus> well yeah, Britain invented it
> [14:00] <Horus> I thought you lived in Britain



To be fair, he thought I was British too. My British accent on Mumble is just that amazing.

Horus taking over the IRC, approved. 
Keep the Horus quotes coming. c:


----------



## Elijo

iLoveYou said:


> Horus taking over the IRC, approved.
> Keep the Horus quotes coming. c:


 Yes, keep them coming! I'll try to think of something funny soon. The IRC nowadays is all about Pokemon X and Y.


----------



## Lauren

Horus said:


> [08:03] <hdgwqjuvd> vegetables is for  example lettuce
> [08:03] <Lauren[iPad]> mm bacon
> [08:03] <Horus> lettuce?
> [08:03] <hdgwqjuvd> salad?
> [08:04] <Horus> is it a smaller chain of fast food?
> [08:04] <hdgwqjuvd> no
> [08:04] <hdgwqjuvd> it's
> [08:04] <hdgwqjuvd> healthy
> [08:04] <Princess-Twi> but rabbits lettuce? , lettuce is bunny food not these so called vegtables
> [08:04] <Horus> we're fat
> [08:04] <Horus> not helthy
> [08:04] <Lauren[iPad]> is it deep fat fried?
> *[08:04] <Gandalf> here in australia
> [08:04] <Gandalf> we just eat dirt*



Oh gandalf you made my day so much better by saying this!


----------



## broadwaythecat

[15:52] <Razputin> mexican candy is basically: hey look at this perfectly good candy, why don't we cover it in chili powder and give it to some kid
[15:52] <lookyhooky> WHAT
[15:52] <Razputin> except the kid was an idiot and thought it tasted good so it blew up
[15:52] <Razputin> and now it's candy that way
[15:52] <Razputin> the end
[15:52] <lookyhooky> IT DOES TASTE GOOD!
[15:53] <lookyhooky> And it's a LOLLIPOP covered in chili powder and have you even SEEN the marshmallows covered in yummy sugar!
[15:53] <Razputin> its terrible and thats a fact



   Wah Razputzin wait until you see what Mexico has to say about that little comment about Mexican candy no all of it has chili powder  

  WELL AT LEAST IT'S A GOOD JOKE!


----------



## Gandalf

Lauren said:


> Oh gandalf you made my day so much better by saying this!



Hahaha you're welcome. All that uni work tends to bring out the ridiculous


----------



## Horus

[00:42] <&Jubs> friendship is ~~~magic~~~


YES! YES!!


----------



## Dark

IRC said:
			
		

> [01:59am] Light: people want to buy my balls
> [02:00am] Light: http://www.belltreeforums.com/converse.php?u=4654&u2=951
> [02:01am] Thunder: illegal ball distribution
> [02:01am] Jubs: let's shut him down thunder
> [02:01am] Jubs: raid his supply
> [02:01am] Thunder: FREEZE
> [02:01am] Thunder: STOP TOUCHING THOSE BALLS
> [02:01am] Thunder: AND PUT YOUR HANDS IN THE AIR
> [02:01am] Jubs: you have the right to remain silent
> [02:02am] Thunder: BALLS TO THE WALLS


. .


----------



## Thunder

i am the model image of maturity


----------



## Zeiro

i just wanted some balls


----------



## Thunder

Reizo-Trepe said:


> i just wanted some balls



Yeah, I bet.


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> Yeah, I bet.


At least I don't sign in anonymously.


----------



## Thunder

Reizo-Trepe said:


> At least I don't sign in anonymously.



It only makes sense. You never actually see thunder, amirite


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Thunder said:


> It only makes sense. You never actually see thunder, amirite



What islf you have super duper magic eyes that can see sound waves?


----------



## Dark

Thunder said:


> It only makes sense. You never actually see thunder, amirite


----------



## Caius

[05:44:27] <@ZR388> I can always ask for you if you'd like
[05:44:35] <@ZR388> Since i know the ropes
[05:45:08] <@Thunder> picturing jamie talking to a bunch of inanimate ropes
[05:45:16] <&Jubs> looool
[05:45:44] <@Thunder> i just checked with said ropes but they can't help you at the moment jubs
[05:45:50] <@Thunder> they're a little tied up right now
[05:45:57] * Thunder was kicked by Jubs (Jubs)
[05:46:02] * Thunder has joined #belltree
[05:46:02] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Thunder
[05:46:05] <@Thunder> worth it
[05:46:15] <+Light> LOL
[05:46:37] <+Light> Thuner was being knotty 
[05:46:38] <@Thunder> but really though, they said they could help you out
[05:46:42] <@Thunder> no strings attached


----------



## Elijo

Zr388 said:


> [05:44:27] <@ZR388> I can always ask for you if you'd like
> [05:44:35] <@ZR388> Since i know the ropes
> [05:45:08] <@Thunder> picturing jamie talking to a bunch of inanimate ropes
> [05:45:16] <&Jubs> looool
> [05:45:44] <@Thunder> i just checked with said ropes but they can't help you at the moment jubs
> [05:45:50] <@Thunder> they're a little tied up right now
> [05:45:57] * Thunder was kicked by Jubs (Jubs)
> [05:46:02] * Thunder has joined #belltree
> [05:46:02] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Thunder
> [05:46:05] <@Thunder> worth it
> [05:46:15] <+Light> LOL
> [05:46:37] <+Light> Thuner was being knotty
> [05:46:38] <@Thunder> but really though, they said they could help you out
> [05:46:42] <@Thunder> no strings attached


It's been a while since you've been featured in quotes, Jamie.


----------



## Justin

<ZR388> I googled "Animal crossing murder"

<ZR388> Goddamn it
<ZR388> These aren't vicious enough


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> <ZR388> I googled "Animal crossing murder"
> 
> <ZR388> Goddamn it
> <ZR388> These aren't vicious enough



They weren't


----------



## iLoveYou

Dear Gandalf,

You make my heart melt with your guitar.

From iLoveYou.

- - - - -
*[[ Mumble recordings ]]*

We miss you Holly. <33

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1FxQKznpTw2
(c) Gandalf 09/27/2013 on Mumble.

LOL this happened on the same day. Poor River.
Please excuse the morning voice & PG 13. It's not that bad tho.
& I swear that's not a chainsaw. TBH I dunno which one of the boys were making that noise

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KJSiTUt59V

Okay, one more from that morning .. as far as I can tell Gandalf was trying to help me improve on my Aussie accent. Jason makes an appearance & I think Harry is the one who says "Say it in a sentence".

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1syU6ml1Y54

- - - - -
[05:46:38] <Horus> i like big butts
[05:46:42] <Horus> and i can not lie

So freaking immature I swear

*Edit:* Am I the only one who kept Mumble recordings? I don't think so


----------



## Zeiro

Zr388 said:


> They weren't


Now I'm tempted to Google it.


----------



## oath2order

I haven't been on IRC in ages. What's it like these days?


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> I haven't been on IRC in ages. What's it like these days?



Too strict now that im sage


----------



## Gandalf

iLoveYou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Gandalf,
> 
> You make my heart melt with your guitar.
> 
> From iLoveYou.
> 
> - - - - -
> *[[ Mumble recordings ]]*
> 
> We miss you Holly. <33
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1FxQKznpTw2
> (c) Gandalf 09/27/2013 on Mumble.
> 
> LOL this happened on the same day. Poor River.
> Please excuse the morning voice & PG 13. It's not that bad tho.
> & I swear that's not a chainsaw. TBH I dunno which one of the boys were making that noise
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KJSiTUt59V
> 
> Okay, one more from that morning .. as far as I can tell Gandalf was trying to help me improve on my Aussie accent. Jason makes an appearance & I think Harry is the one who says "Say it in a sentence".
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1syU6ml1Y54
> 
> - - - - -
> [05:46:38] <Horus> i like big butts
> [05:46:42] <Horus> and i can not lie
> 
> So freaking immature I swear
> 
> *Edit:* Am I the only one who kept Mumble recordings? I don't think so



Hahaha, every recording gave me a laugh! Glad you saved them all, too good.

I have a few recordings lying around, not nearly as good these though. most are just duck noises.


----------



## Lauren

Gandalf said:


> Hahaha, every recording gave me a laugh! Glad you saved them all, too good.
> 
> I have a few recordings lying around, not nearly as good these though. most are just duck noises.



As soon as he came in to the mumble I had to comment on his skills Kayla!


----------



## unravel

Spoiler: Lol wth



[19:02] * Dark sets mode: +b ITookYourWaffles!*@*
[19:02] <%Dark> oh
[19:02] <%Dark> sdfs
[19:02] <%Dark> df
[19:02] <%Dark> sdf
[19:02] <%Dark> sd
[19:02] <%Dark> nonon
[19:03] * Thunder sets mode: -b ITookYourWaffles!*@*
[19:03] <@Thunder> wtf dark lol
[19:03] <%Dark> thank you
[19:03] <%Dark> tried voicing
[19:03] <+VillageDweller> dark shouldn't be trusted with hop i  think
[19:03] <%Dark> forgot to add v.
[19:03] <%Dark> shiz
[19:03] * Thunder sets mode: +v ITookYourWaffles
[19:04] <%Bidoof> another shiny larvesta...
[19:08] <@ZR388> So jubs says if I can get more people to download this monopoly game and get them in the server he'll play with me
[19:08] <&Jubs> I DIDNT SAY THAT
[19:08] <@ZR388> i'm lookin at all you
[19:08] <@ZR388> You did
[19:08] <+ITookYourWaffles> Wait what just happen 
[19:08] <%Dark> i dun goofed


----------



## Lauren

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler: Lol wth
> 
> 
> 
> [19:02] * Dark sets mode: +b ITookYourWaffles!*@*
> [19:02] <%Dark> oh
> [19:02] <%Dark> sdfs
> [19:02] <%Dark> df
> [19:02] <%Dark> sdf
> [19:02] <%Dark> sd
> [19:02] <%Dark> nonon
> [19:03] * Thunder sets mode: -b ITookYourWaffles!*@*
> [19:03] <@Thunder> wtf dark lol
> [19:03] <%Dark> thank you
> [19:03] <%Dark> tried voicing
> [19:03] <+VillageDweller> dark shouldn't be trusted with hop i  think
> [19:03] <%Dark> forgot to add v.
> [19:03] <%Dark> shiz
> [19:03] * Thunder sets mode: +v ITookYourWaffles
> [19:04] <%Bidoof> another shiny larvesta...
> [19:08] <@ZR388> So jubs says if I can get more people to download this monopoly game and get them in the server he'll play with me
> [19:08] <&Jubs> I DIDNT SAY THAT
> [19:08] <@ZR388> i'm lookin at all you
> [19:08] <@ZR388> You did
> [19:08] <+ITookYourWaffles> Wait what just happen
> [19:08] <%Dark> i dun goofed



I see dark was causing trouble with half op! I personally couldn't be bothered doing anything.


----------



## unravel

Lauren said:


> I see dark was causing trouble with half op! I personally couldn't be bothered doing anything.



* Dark sets mode: _+b ITookYourWaffles!*@*_
* Thunder sets mode: _-b ITookYourWaffles!*@*_

I don't get this lel


----------



## Lauren

ITookYourWaffles said:


> * Dark sets mode: _+b ITookYourWaffles!*@*_
> * Thunder sets mode: _-b ITookYourWaffles!*@*_
> 
> I don't get this lel



From what I know one banned you the other unbanned you.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Best thread 2013


----------



## Byngo

KarlaKGB said:


> Best thread 2013



lolno

More like "Thread with the most time spent viewing it ever."


----------



## Stevey Queen

Just so I can know that I was at least on the right track, the lantern was buried somewhere in this thread, right?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Not buried in this thread.  The last part of the clue ONE more step.  Are we allowed to say what how you get to it?


----------



## Jas0n

Just to clear this up,

This thread isn't for discussion of the Halloween event, after this post I'd like to get it back on track with IRC quotes. If you'd like to talk about the event, how riddles were solved or anything else please head over to the Epilogue Thread.


----------



## Dark

Lauren said:


> I see dark was causing trouble with half op! I personally couldn't be bothered doing anything.



It was on accident


----------



## iLoveYou

Jake singing on Mumble:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JPrZ0UPAbU


- - - - -

[11:31] <Horus> i love me a lot too c:

freaking selfish conceited person


----------



## Elijo

We tried to create conversation... We ended up making ourselves seriously confused.

Jubs: ANYONE WANT SOME $10 MONITORS?
Jubs: http://www.walmart.com/cp/Monitors/...7503&sb=79&sdir=sasc&affillinktype=10&veh=aff
Thunder: what the **** is goin on with wally
DJjeff20!~TFlash@protectedhost-F530943B.nycmny.fios.verizon.net joined the room.
DJjeff20!~TFlash@protectedhost-F530943B.nycmny.fios.verizon.net left the room. (Client exited)
ITookYourWaffles!~TFlash@E511E4CA.53FC5363.4961EFAC.IP joined the room.
9:31 PM
Kuma: I want some $10 monitors
Kuma: Hey ITookYourWaffles 
Thunder: hoy
9:32 PM
ITookYourWaffles: Hello sup!
ITookYourWaffles: kinda bored *cough cough*
Thunder: well you came to the right place
Thunder: we were just discussing nothing
ITookYourWaffles: oh... U
9:33 PM
Princess-Twi: we need a walmart over here :U
ITookYourWaffles: Typhoon coming to Philippines (
Kuma: Same!
Thunder: kuma i don't know if that's something to sound so excited about
9:34 PM
Kuma: I only want it because of $10 monitors
ITookYourWaffles: *Cough cough* You want me to die Kuma?!?!
ITookYourWaffles: oh lol
Thunder: oh well that makes more sense
Thunder: i thought you wanted a typhoon or somethin'
Kuma: XD
ITookYourWaffles: Lol
Kuma: I was so confused
9:35 PM
Kuma: I thought you were on about Walmart


----------



## unravel

Spoiler






Kuma said:


> We tried to create conversation... We ended up making ourselves seriously confused.
> 
> Jubs: ANYONE WANT SOME $10 MONITORS?
> Jubs: http://www.walmart.com/cp/Monitors/...7503&sb=79&sdir=sasc&affillinktype=10&veh=aff
> Thunder: what the **** is goin on with wally
> DJjeff20!~TFlash@protectedhost-F530943B.nycmny.fios.verizon.net joined the room.
> DJjeff20!~TFlash@protectedhost-F530943B.nycmny.fios.verizon.net left the room. (Client exited)
> ITookYourWaffles!~TFlash@E511E4CA.53FC5363.4961EFAC.IP joined the room.
> 9:31 PM
> Kuma: I want some $10 monitors
> Kuma: Hey ITookYourWaffles
> Thunder: hoy
> 9:32 PM
> ITookYourWaffles: Hello sup!
> ITookYourWaffles: kinda bored *cough cough*
> Thunder: well you came to the right place
> Thunder: we were just discussing nothing
> ITookYourWaffles: oh... U
> 9:33 PM
> Princess-Twi: we need a walmart over here :U
> ITookYourWaffles: Typhoon coming to Philippines (
> Kuma: Same!
> Thunder: kuma i don't know if that's something to sound so excited about
> 9:34 PM
> Kuma: I only want it because of $10 monitors
> ITookYourWaffles: *Cough cough* You want me to die Kuma?!?!
> ITookYourWaffles: oh lol
> Thunder: oh well that makes more sense
> Thunder: i thought you wanted a typhoon or somethin'
> Kuma: XD
> ITookYourWaffles: Lol
> Kuma: I was so confused
> 9:35 PM
> Kuma: I thought you were on about Walmart





[19:15] <Kuma> IRC Quotes Thread post!
[19:15] <Kuma> 
[19:15] <ITookYourWaffles> HOY!!!
*Drama mode* Save me Kuma :U



Spoiler: coincidence 



[19:19] <ITookYourWaffles> I'm looking for weird/funny post in TBT
[19:19] <ITookYourWaffles> trolls/arguments everywhere 
[19:20] * Joins: Zycamore
[19:20] <ITookYourWaffles> Professor can you give me Charmander?
[19:21] <Zycamore> i can!1!1 have a shiny diggersby???
[19:21] <ITookYourWaffles> Is that a question?
[19:22] <Zycamore> yes
[19:22] <ITookYourWaffles> " 1 have a shiny diggersby???" wow what a professor
[19:23] <Zycamore> i can give you my TOP PERCENTAGE charmander!
[19:23] <+Gandalf> this is probably the wrong place to look for shiny pokemon today
[19:24] <+Gandalf> sorry zycamore
[19:24] <ITookYourWaffles> LOL
[19:24] <Zycamore> why??


----------



## iLoveYou

[20:50] <@Thunder> hi trundle horus is wanking to his own posts
[20:50] <TheForumsAreDown> LOL
[20:50] <Trundle> he is posting ponies in all his posts?
[20:50] <+Horus> I like to live privately Brandon, way to invade my privacy

Always so freaking inappropriate. I swear


----------



## Mino

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MxtMwBHaOm


----------



## Lauren

Mino said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MxtMwBHaOm



WOO I'M AT THE END <3


----------



## iLoveYou

Mino said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MxtMwBHaOm



I'm crying. 
I'm fangirling. 

All these dreams coming true ..
Can I have your dAutograph?



Zr388 said:


>



*P.S:* Lauren's laugh. <333 C:


----------



## Jake

HELP ban kuma for spamming pls
-------------

01:03	Kuma	" bcbyx 
01:03	Kuma	C
01:03	Kuma	 Bx n c
01:03	Kuma	B xy b cccccccccccvc b y
01:03	Kuma	Asyy
01:03	Kuma	B m b 
01:03	Kuma	N
01:03	Kuma	Asy
01:03	Kuma	Accdxyxcdxasxxdxxxxxsssssyysssxss
01:03	Kuma	Cdxycaayssxsyyccdxxyyxccxxyaysyyy
01:03	Kuma	C
01:04	Kuma	Ccaccyyxyyyyccyyxycxcyxyyxxxcccccyyxyyyyyyccxxccyccxyxyyyxxyxycxcxxcyyxxxcccxxxccxyyyyyyycxccyyyy
01:04	Kuma	Cyssxcdcasxcaysscccccc
01:04	Kuma	Cc
01:04	Kuma	Xcxxxyxysxc
01:04	Kuma	Aaysssyssssssy
01:04	Kuma	Xyysyyyscccscnyyxccsyxcc
01:04	Kuma	Ycadysys
01:04	Kuma	C
01:04	Kuma	C
01:04	Kuma	Ccccccccyxysssyccc
01:04	Kuma	S
01:04	Kuma	Ccccccccccx
01:04	Kuma	Ccccc
01:04	Kuma	C
01:04	Kuma	C
01:04	Kuma	S
01:04	Kuma	C
01:04	Kuma	Cy
01:04	Kuma	Cccccycccccy
01:04	Kuma	Ccccc
01:04	Kuma	Cccy
01:04	Kuma	Ccccccccccxxccyycccccccccccccc cdcccccccccx
01:04	Kuma	Cccyxysccccccccycy
01:04	Kuma	  Sassssscc
01:04	Kuma	Cccccccccccccccdccccy
01:04	Murray	k
01:04	Kuma	ssassccdxcccccysysccdcxccccc
01:04	Kuma	C
01:04	Kuma	Ccxxcydas
01:04	Bidoof	wow spammer much
01:04	Kuma	Yccdssyxcdxxxy
01:04	Kuma	As
01:04	Bidoof	help
01:04	Kuma	Dccccccccycaaxasssssxsccdxxxyxyxcasccc cdssccascadcdcxaccdx 
01:04	Kuma	Sscsyccasyccdsc
01:04	Kuma	Caccccccccycccccccsaysssc
01:04	Kuma	Sacsyccac
01:04	Kuma	Ssx casccdcccc
01:05	Bidoof	jen
01:05	Kuma	Cacsccascadaccccccccyyycxdxxxxxxxccycasysscssysssysyssssayssfccac
01:05	Kuma	Cacsaysc
01:05	Kuma	Cdssccaccccassassyssssscsaysssyssccdxcccsccccccccyyccycccycyyyccyyyyycyyyyyyyccyyyyycycccccccc
01:05	Kuma	Cccsccc
01:05	Kuma	C
01:05	Gandalf	Kuma what are you doin
01:05	Kuma	Cccccyccyssacx
01:05	Kuma	Aax
01:05	Kuma	Cdxx
01:05	Bidoof	#ReasonsWhyBidoofShouldBeMod
01:05	Kuma	Asscccyxxxxxxxxxxyxxxxxxxxxxx
01:05	Bidoof	im always around when the **** happens
01:05	Kuma	Xdxxxxxxcxxx
01:05	Kuma	Xdxxxxxxcc
01:06	Kuma	Ccccc
01:06	Kuma	Caccxxxx
01:06	Kuma	Cc
01:06	Kuma	C
01:06	Bidoof	HELP
01:06	Kuma	Cdxxxxcccccx
01:06	Kuma	Cdccccc
01:06	Kuma	Cdccccyccaccdxxxxccccccccyccyc
01:06	Bidoof	HELP
01:06	Kuma	Ccccccccccc
01:06	Kuma	Cccccc
01:06	Kuma	Ccccccccccccccccc
01:07	Kuma	Ccccccccccccccc
01:07	Kuma	C
01:07	Kuma	C


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> I'm crying.
> I'm fangirling.
> 
> All these dreams coming true ..
> Can I have your dAutograph?
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* Lauren's laugh. <333 C:



You do have a lovely voice mino, yeah Kayla, I wanted in on this magnificent recording

And this is what Gandalf did in irc. Ignore the fact that it's a print screen, iPad sucks sometimes


----------



## Halo3Hunter113

[08:51] <BiscotteTsunamii> Good thank you i try speak english well . I am french :lol:
[08:51] <BiscotteTsunamii> why ?
[08:52] <Bidoof> coz i didnt hav dinner coz every1 h8 me
[08:52] <Lauren[iPad]> well your english is great
[08:52] <BiscotteTsunamii> THANK YOU
[08:52] <BiscotteTsunamii> thank you sorry
[08:52] <+Gandalf> definitly better than my france
[08:52] <+Gandalf> fench
[08:52] <+Gandalf> oh god that just happened


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


>





Halo3Hunter113 said:


> [08:51] <BiscotteTsunamii> Good thank you i try speak english well . I am french :lol:
> [08:51] <BiscotteTsunamii> why ?
> [08:52] <Bidoof> coz i didnt hav dinner coz every1 h8 me
> *[08:52] <Lauren[iPad]> well your english is great*
> [08:52] <BiscotteTsunamii> THANK YOU
> [08:52] <BiscotteTsunamii> thank you sorry
> *[08:52] <+Gandalf> definitly better than my france
> [08:52] <+Gandalf> fench
> [08:52] <+Gandalf> oh god that just happened*



I feel ya Gandalf. I'm always complimenting [KGB]Karla on her amazing Ireland accent. {: 
Irish accent? NOPEEEE.

By the way, Lauren being nice. OMFG. <3 I always miss these things dammit

- - - - - 


Jake. said:


> 01:06	Bidoof	HELP



LMFAO. Jake is cute


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> I feel ya Gandalf. I'm always complimenting [KGB]Karla on her amazing Ireland accent. {:
> Irish accent? NOPEEEE.
> 
> By the way, Lauren being nice. OMFG. <3 I always miss these things dammit
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> LMFAO. Jake is cute



IM ALWAYS NICE


----------



## Justin

<Jubs> oh yeah
<Jubs> speaking of
<Jubs> I THINK YOUR WEEK IS UP MISTER
<Horus> Um Justin
<Horus> I pretty sure was for life
<Jubs> hmm
<Jubs> im gonna have to think abo-
<Jubs> yeah
<Jubs> no
<Horus> I have mumble recording
<Horus> saying otherwise
<Gandalf> horus what did you do
<Gandalf> if i lose my auto voice because of your pony ****
<Horus> WTF YOU SHOULD BE HELPING GANDALF
<Jubs> LOL
<Gandalf> consequences will never be the same
<Gandalf> i mean ahem
<Gandalf> yeah its only been like 2 days jubs be reasonable


----------



## Lauren

Not IRC I know but I was laughing so hard!

[ə٨٥٦]: do u h8 me *
[04:11] Jubs: i dont know who you are
[04:11:52] Not SockHead </3: hahahahahaha
[04:11:54] Not SockHead </3: HAHAHAH
[04:11:55] [ə٨٥٦]: :{
[04:12:02] Horus ♥: RIP KARLA
[04:12:04] Lauren Hull: crying

Between Kayla and Justin, I was in stitches!


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> Not IRC I know but I was laughing so hard!
> 
> [ə٨٥٦]: do u h8 me * *hi Jake ily*
> [04:11] Jubs: i dont know who you are
> [04:11:52] Not SockHead </3: hahahahahaha
> [04:11:54] Not SockHead </3: HAHAHAH
> [04:11:55] [ə٨٥٦]: :{
> [04:12:02] Horus ♥: RIP KARLA
> [04:12:04] Lauren Hull: crying
> 
> Between Kayla and Justin, I was in stitches!



LMFAO IKR. <333
Shout out to Jake

- - - - -
[00:48] <+Gandalf> imagine what a cluster duck of a post I would make
[00:48] <&Jubs> cluster duck
[00:48] <&Jubs> oh my god

- - - - - 

[00:36] <&Jubs> you brought it upon me in the first place!
[00:37] <&Jubs> by suggesting mary and i were in cahoots!
[00:37] <ModKilled> I know and I feel so bad :{
[00:37] <&Jubs> AND THEN YOU TRIED TO KILL ME
[00:37] <&Jubs> such betrayal
[00:37] <ModKilled> I meant to put all the blame on Mary from the start
[00:37] <ModKilled> I love you <3 :{
[00:37] <+Gandalf> loool
[00:37] <&Jubs> i know i've seen your username
[00:37] <ModKilled> LOL

I LOVE JUBS SO FREAKING MUCH. <3

- - - - -

[00:38] <+Horus> My god Kayla, pick a name and stick with it
[00:38] <ModKilled> shut up Horus no one asked u

- - - - - 

[00:50] <+Gandalf> and what the hell is with turboirc ads
[00:50] <+Gandalf> all I get is join bnaughty.com

- - - - -

[00:51] <+Horus> Back to RWBY
[00:51] <+Horus> don't ping me scumbags
[00:51] <ModKilled> Horus
[00:52] <&Jubs> whorus
[00:52] <+Horus> *******
[00:52] <ModKilled> {:

*#TeamJubs&Kayla*


----------



## Elijo

7:20 PM
Jubs: missin' out on the shrimp
• Kuma eats shrimp and dies
Razputin!~hahaha@protectedhost-C1E4E572.hsd1.tx.comcast.net left the room. (Connection reset by peer)
7:23 PM
Bidoof: Kuma eats shrimp AND DIES
Bidoof: 
Kuma: I'm a ghost
You are now known as Amuk.
Dark: at her funeral, her last words were "yolo"
Horus: A WILD MUK APPEARED.


----------



## iLoveYou

This was in #belltreemafia . {:
Ultimate team right here -> Jubs + Kayla.

*[[ The beginning ]]*

[20:45] -MafiaTBT- Role: Mafioso (mafia). You win when you have majority and there are no other killers. The mafia are: Jubs Kayla.
[20:45] -MafiaTBT- Team members: Jubs (Mafioso), Kayla (Mafioso)

*[[ The results ]]*

[20:53] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (mafia: Jubs Kayla) |||
[20:53] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: Jubs (Mafioso) Kayla (Mafioso) |||
[20:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Congratulations to Jubs and Kayla for winning the last game! |||
[20:55] <~Jubs> thnx
[20:55] <~Jubs> bby
[20:55] <~Jubs> mafia bot
[20:55] <Kayla> XOXOXOXO
[20:55] <~Jubs> <3333
[20:55] <Kayla> <3333

- - - - -
Second ultimate team -> Horus + Kayla

*[[ The beginning ]]*

[22:02] -MafiaTBT- mafia are: Horus Kayla.
[22:02] -MafiaTBT- Group abilities: mafiakill
[22:02] -MafiaTBT- Team members: Horus (Villain), Kayla (Villain)

*[[ The result ]]*

[22:14] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (mafia: Horus Kayla) |||
[22:14] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: Horus (Villain) Kayla (Villain) |||


----------



## KarlaKGB

Kayla #1 mafia player. Just look at TBT Mafia lolol


----------



## iLoveYou

KarlaKGB said:


> Kayla #1 mafia player. Just look at TBT Mafia lolol



I think you know what I'm about to say right now ..

[01:21] <Kayla> no one asked u

- - - - -
Here is a love story for you all from Justin:

[01:44] <&Jubs> would you guys like to hear a love story
[01:44] <Bidoof> I CAME IN LIKE A WREEEECKING BAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL
[01:44] <Kayla> Yes
[01:44] <&Jubs> once upon a time
[01:44] <+Gandalf> no
[01:44] <&Jubs> there were two antennas on a roof
[01:44] <+Gandalf> wait yes
[01:45] <&Jubs> they met, fell in love, and got married
[01:45] <&Jubs> the reception was excellent
[01:45] <&Jubs> ceremony wasn't too great though
[01:45] <+Gandalf> i get it
[01:45] <Kayla> Lmfao
[01:45] <&Jubs> ))


----------



## Dark




----------



## iLoveYou

Dark said:


> Spoiler



By the way here is the actualy picture (of the link) if anyone with a smartphone wants to see .. {:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Thanks Kayla, doing a great service for us all. . .


----------



## iLoveYou

KarlaKGB said:


> Thanks Kayla, doing a great service for us all. . .





iLoveYou said:


> I think you know what I'm about to say right now ..
> 
> [01:21] <Kayla> no one asked u



u little 

- - - - -
[18:07] <Lauren> pic is ******* and i believe seni cok seviyorum and bende seni cok seviyorum is i love you so much and i love you so much too?

A lesson from Laurenzo. <3


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> u little
> 
> - - - - -
> [18:07] <Lauren> pic is ******* and i believe seni cok seviyorum and bende seni cok seviyorum is i love you so much and i love you so much too?
> 
> A lesson from Laurenzo. <3



Aw yeh!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MEANT TO BE! 
00:54] -MafiaTBT- Role: Sibling (town). If your sibling dies, you die as well. You win when all the bad guys are gone. *Your sibling group is: Kayla Lauren.*

and then this happens! 
00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Lauren has been killed. |||
[00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Lauren was a Sibling (town). |||
[00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla has committed suicide. |||
[00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla was a Sibling (town). |||

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[02:13:18] (Channel) Jubs: <Horus> destroy lauren

THE FEEELS! I'M CRYING

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

02:19] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || A fire has broken out! |||
[02:19] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Fortunately, no one was injured. |||

what?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mafia currently going on in IRC

http://www.twitch.tv/ahswtini for stream


----------



## Horus

8:38:51 PM	MafiaTBT	||| MAFIABOT || Congratulations to Horus and River for winning the last game! |||
8:38:58 PM	Jubs	**** YOU SCUM BOT

Have fun in 4th place )))


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> MEANT TO BE!
> 00:54] -MafiaTBT- Role: Sibling (town). If your sibling dies, you die as well. You win when all the bad guys are gone. *Your sibling group is: Kayla Lauren.*
> 
> and then this happens!
> 00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Lauren has been killed. |||
> [00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Lauren was a Sibling (town). |||
> [00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla has committed suicide. |||
> [00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla was a Sibling (town). |||
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> [02:13:18] (Channel) Jubs: <Horus> destroy lauren
> 
> THE FEEELS! I'M CRYING
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 02:19] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || A fire has broken out! |||
> [02:19] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Fortunately, no one was injured. |||
> 
> what?



LMFAO WHEN WE GOT SIBLINGS. I WAS LIKE, WE GUNNA DIE GIRL. Then we did, HAHAHAHAHA. ****ing amazing that it happened though. Really was meant to be. {: IRC Mafia bot knows us well.

****ing Horus leave my Laurenzo alone u #bully

When that fire broke out though, I never laughed so hard. <3


----------



## Lauren

That fire man! What?! Haha it was hilarious!


----------



## KarlaKGB

I claim responsibility for the Lauren-Kayla double kill


----------



## iLoveYou

KarlaKGB said:


> I claim responsibility for the Lauren-Kayla double kill



[19:13] <Kayla> u little piece of sugar. {:


----------



## Prof Gallows

<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Congratulations to Jer, ProfGallows, and Trundle for winning the last game! |||
<ProfGallows> 8D
<Jubs> shut up
<ZR388> **** GALLOWS
<Jubs> !quit
* MafiaTBT has quit (Quit: Quitting)
<Dark> thats it? D:
<ZR388> !comeback
<ZR388> lol
<Lauren> what
<ProfGallows> !xbox on
* MafiaTBT (~JubsMafia@467EB7E3.730E1BA0.8E3B2066.IP) has joined #belltreemafia
* ChanServ sets mode +q #belltreemafia MafiaTBT
* ChanServ gives channel operator status to MafiaTBT
<MafiaTBT> Hello. It is me. MafiaTBT. I am here!
<Jubs> LOL
<ZR388> rofl
<ProfGallows> IT WORKED
<ZR388> omg
<Jubs> GALLOWS
<Jubs> OMG


----------



## Lauren

5:28] <+Jer> !vote horus
[05:28] <+Lauren> !vote horus
[05:28] <+River> !vote Horus
[05:28] <+ProfGallows> !vote horus
[05:28] <+Jas0n> !vote Lauren
[05:28] <+ProfGallows> !vote Horus

Horus says - Ummm... I'm dead?


----------



## Prof Gallows

<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || thoughtification has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || thoughtification was a Hungry Ghoul (sk). |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || ProfGallows has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || ProfGallows was a Mutilated Corpse (sk). |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs was a Mutilated Corpse (town). |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jas0n has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jas0n was a Psychiatrist (town). |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus was a Secret Admirer (mafia). |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally was a Evil Moderator (sk). |||


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> 5:28] <+Jer> !vote horus
> [05:28] <+Lauren> !vote horus
> [05:28] <+River> !vote Horus
> [05:28] <+ProfGallows> !vote horus
> [05:28] <+Jas0n> !vote Lauren
> [05:28] <+ProfGallows> !vote Horus
> 
> Horus says - Ummm... I'm dead?



{:


----------



## Lauren

Prof Gallows said:


> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || thoughtification has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || thoughtification was a Hungry Ghoul (sk). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || ProfGallows has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || ProfGallows was a Mutilated Corpse (sk). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs was a Mutilated Corpse (town). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jas0n has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jas0n was a Psychiatrist (town). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus was a Secret Admirer (mafia). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally was a Evil Moderator (sk). |||



Oh god, what did I miss!


----------



## Princess

Prof Gallows said:


> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || thoughtification has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || thoughtification was a Hungry Ghoul (sk). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || ProfGallows has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || ProfGallows was a Mutilated Corpse (sk). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs was a Mutilated Corpse (town). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jas0n has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jas0n was a Psychiatrist (town). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus was a Secret Admirer (mafia). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally was a Evil Moderator (sk). |||


Evil Moderator best role


----------



## Lauren

This is what happens when Lauren and Carlos (KarlaKGB) are left to their own devices...

[15:02] <Mcow> Hello
[15:02] <Lauren> Gutten Tag
[15:02] <Mcow> Whats that
[15:02] <Lauren> Ich bin Lauren Hull
[15:02] <Mcow> Oh you must be german
[15:02] <Lauren> Ja
[15:02] <Mcow> ok
[15:03] <Lauren> Was ist das?
[15:03] <Mcow> I have friend s that are german ut never understand them :/ but they speak english also so
[15:03] <CarlosSVR> ich mochte bitte ein glas wein
[15:03] <Mcow> Oh its a chat room for The forum
[15:03] <Lauren> Ja
[15:03] <Mcow> Is there anyone can talk in english
[15:03] <Lauren> Nein
[15:04] <Mcow> so no
[15:04] <Lauren> Ja
[15:04] <CarlosSVR> Wie geht's dir?
[15:04] <Mcow> ok see ya around
[15:04] * Quits: Mcow (Client exited)
[15:04] <CarlosSVR> looool
[15:04] <Lauren> Crying

and again...
15:12] * Joins: Mcow
[15:12] <Mcow> Hello
[15:13] <Lauren> Gutten tag
[15:13] <Mcow> s there someone here that speaks englidh
[15:13] <Lauren> Nein
[15:13] <Mcow> oh 
[15:13] * Quits: Mcow (Client exited)


----------



## iLoveYou

[23:39] -MafiaTBT- Role: Secret Admirer (town). You are Horus's secret admirer. Each night, you give them a random gift. You win when all the bad guys are gone.

{:


----------



## Dark

Spoiler



[8:56pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || It is night 0. Night ends in 180 s (or when all choices are in). Submit actions to MafiaTBT. |||
[8:56pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Bidoof Dark Horus Jas0n Jubs Kayla Mino Pally |||
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Horus has suicide-bombed Pally! |||
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Pally was a Bishop (town). |||
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs has committed suicide. |||
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs was a Xelhua (town). |||
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Horus was a Lampades (town). |||
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Jas0n has been killed. |||
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Jas0n was a Mystery Lesser MUP Vigilante (town). |||
[8:57pm] Bidoof was granted voice by MafiaTBT.
[8:57pm] You were granted voice by MafiaTBT.
[8:57pm] Kayla was granted voice by MafiaTBT.
[8:57pm] Mino was granted voice by MafiaTBT.
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT made this room no longer moderated for normal users.
[8:57pm] Dark: woah
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (mafia: Bidoof Mino) |||
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: Bidoof (Witch) Mino (Ice Cream Man Doctor) |||
[8:57pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || town: Dark (Ascetic) Horus (Paranoid Suicide Bomber Undertaker) Jas0n (Mystery Lesser MUP Vigilante) Jubs (Silly Psychic Sibling Retired Wolf Hunter) Kayla (Townie) Pally (Gremlin Sibling) |||


----------



## Mino

iLoveYou said:


> [23:39] -MafiaTBT- Role: Secret Admirer (town). You are Horus's secret admirer. Each night, you give them a random gift. You win when all the bad guys are gone.
> 
> {:









Edit - then I killed you.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why Mafia always on so late...


----------



## iLoveYou

Mino said:


> Edit - then I killed you.



It was fate, Mino.

By the way, you are the worst secret admirer ever for killing me off. Although to be fair, I was Horus' and I killed him too. {:

- - - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> Why Mafia always on so late...



DON'T BE DUMMY !!!!


----------



## Elijo

Is there really perfection?

Horus: That greeting delay
Horus: I expect perfection from you Kuma
CarlosSVR: Kayla says:  Go potato go {:
Horus: Omg, is she here stalking
CarlosSVR: Red spy in the base
5:39 AM
Kuma: Horus, Wattpad distracted me. No one is perfect.
Horus: I AM PERFECT
VillageDweller: nobody's perfect
VillageDweller: u something and work it
Horus: Get on my level
VillageDweller: again and again till u get it right
AndyB: Everybody is perfect
Kuma: There's no such thing as perfection.
VillageDweller: except horus
Horus: smh Harry
VillageDweller: ;>
5:40 AM
Kuma: Humans aren't perfect. They make mistakes throughout their lifetime.
Horus: it's okay to be jealous
Tom29193!~TFlash@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net joined the room.
Kuma: But also makes successes.
Horus: Not one mistake ever
Horus: Right Tom?
VillageDweller: hi tom
Kuma: Hey Tom
Tom29193: Right
VillageDweller: u r perfect
Horus: See
Horus: Tom knows
Kuma: Lies
Horus: I am perfect
Tom29193: (water you talking about)
Kuma: (Perfection)
Tom29193: Hey Kuma and VillageDweller
VillageDweller: hah he didn't say hi to your horus
5:41 AM
VillageDweller: proof of your imperfection c:
Kuma: XD
Horus: I'm not training to be a Walmart Greeter
Horus: Why would I care
Tom29193: My hi to Horus is implied by our mutual love/respect for each other
5:42 AM
Horus: Exactly
VillageDweller: which is nonexistent
Horus: wait, love?
Horus: I think we're moving too fast  Tom
Horus: It's your fault because I'm perfect
VillageDweller: clearly tom doesn't
5:45 AM
Horus: Perfection scale- (Imperfect) |-(Harry is here)------------------------(I am here)| (perfect)
VillageDweller: woops horus, clearly you're imperfect. you got the labels the wrong way around 
Kuma: XD
Tinaa!~Tinaa@protectedhost-D795BF8B.range81-131.btcentralplus.com left the room. (Quit: )
Horus: >Implying you're perfect


----------



## iLoveYou

Kuma said:


> CarlosSVR: Kayla says:  Go potato go {:
> Horus: Omg, is she here stalking



{: 

I don't stalk. I have people stalking for me. In fact, I have eyes & ears all over this forum. They are working for me as I type this right now.


----------



## Horus

iLoveYou said:


> {:
> 
> I don't stalk. I have people stalking for me. In fact, I have eyes & ears all over this forum. They are working for me as I type this right now.


*shivers*


----------



## iLoveYou

[22:20] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || *Horus was a Hooker* (town). |||

Reflects him in real life too. {:


----------



## Prof Gallows

<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is night 0. Night ends in 180 s (or when all choices are in). Submit actions to MafiaTBT. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
>mafiatbt< redirect Tom29193 Horus
-MafiaTBT- Action confirmed.
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
-MafiaTBT- River has used action 'mafiakill' on Radiophone
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Radiophone has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Radiophone was a Jasconius (town). |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jer has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jer was a Myling (town). |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus was a Paranoid Gun Owner Mason (town). |||
* MafiaTBT gives voice to Kayla ProfGallows River Tom29193
* MafiaTBT sets mode -m #belltreemafia
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (mafia: ProfGallows River) (survivor: Tom29193) |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: ProfGallows (Redirecter) River (Unstable Clone Role Cop Godfather) |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || survivor: Tom29193 (Cowardly Graverobber) |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Horus (Paranoid Gun Owner Mason) Jer (Lesser Bodyguard Roleblocker) Kayla (Miller Retired Cop) Radiophone (Timebomber Mason) |||


TLDR; Whole town died on the first round.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Didn't even have to rob someone's grave. Thanks Obama!


----------



## Horus

Spoiler: Just in case, don't click until you're above the age of 18.



[5:08:54 PM] ι love yoυ: My boobs just caught the chocolate that fell out of my hands
[5:08:59 PM] ι love yoυ: good catch small boobs
[5:10:18 PM] Lauren Hull: I catch things on my boobs
[5:10:43 PM] ι love yoυ: ye they r so useful omg
[5:10:48 PM] Andrew(L-Don): lol
[5:11:14 PM] ι love yoυ: {:
[5:11:28 PM] ι love yoυ: Can penises catch things
[5:11:31 PM] ι love yoυ: I don't think so
[5:14:16 PM] Tactician Trent: Depends on the item
[5:14:46 PM] ι love yoυ: o i c


----------



## oath2order

[03:41] <&Jubs> can i be a hipster now
[03:41] <&Jubs> I linked the stream before it was cool


----------



## Lauren

Horus said:


> Spoiler: Just in case, don't click until you're above the age of 18.
> 
> 
> 
> [5:08:54 PM] ι love yoυ: My boobs just caught the chocolate that fell out of my hands
> [5:08:59 PM] ι love yoυ: good catch small boobs
> [5:10:18 PM] Lauren Hull: I catch things on my boobs
> [5:10:43 PM] ι love yoυ: ye they r so useful omg
> [5:10:48 PM] Andrew(L-Don): lol
> [5:11:14 PM] ι love yoυ: {:
> [5:11:28 PM] ι love yoυ: Can penises catch things
> [5:11:31 PM] ι love yoυ: I don't think so
> [5:14:16 PM] Tactician Trent: Depends on the item
> [5:14:46 PM] ι love yoυ: o i c


 Holy crap hi


----------



## Horus

I goin 2 b da vry bst wit mai togipi!!!11one! - Kayla


She has a team with Pikachu, Togepi, Azurill, and probably a god damn Jynx and is stuck on the 3rd gym on Pokemon X/Y. She also decided to release all of her other pokemon, including the starters, because they weren't cute enough.

Kayla, lowering the bar for all of humanity.


----------



## Zeiro

Can someone teach her how to Pokemon?


----------



## Horus

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Can someone teach her how to Pokemon?



It can't be done.


----------



## iLoveYou

Horus said:


> I goin 2 b da vry bst wit mai togipi!!!11one! - Kayla
> 
> 
> *She has a team with Pikachu, Togepi, Azurill, and probably a god damn Jynx* and is stuck on the 3rd gym on Pokemon X/Y. She also decided to release all of her other pokemon, including the starters, because they weren't cute enough.
> 
> Kayla, lowering the bar for all of humanity.



Excuse me, my team also includes Amaura. {:

Also, update everyone .. I beat the third gym with my Togepi against Tyrunt. You should all feel bad.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Only because I taught your Togepi all the TM moves you wouldn't normally have access to >:|


----------



## Lauren

Horus said:


> I goin 2 b da vry bst wit mai togipi!!!11one! - Kayla
> 
> 
> She has a team with Pikachu, Togepi, Azurill, and probably a god damn Jynx and is stuck on the 3rd gym on Pokemon X/Y. She also decided to release all of her other pokemon, including the starters, because they weren't cute enough.
> 
> Kayla, lowering the bar for all of humanity.



Kayla I'll battle you and your strong team tonight! I'm so freaking scared of togepi killing me with cuteness


----------



## Jas0n

Get back to posting quotes please people, this isn't a chat thread.


----------



## oath2order

[14:55] <SockHead> jk my butt isnt cute
[14:55] <SockHead> its hott


----------



## Horus

[12:51:04 PM] ι love yoυ:
 [09:25:43] 2+2 = Jubs: It's okay you can divorce horus
 [09:25:47] 2+2 = Jubs: I'll be his revound
 [09:25:53] 2+2 = Jubs: Rebound too
 [09:26:01] ι love yoυ: OOHHH
 [09:27:27] 2+2 = Jubs: Nah no Horus for me. I need someone to watch disney movies all day with me, not my little pony all day
 [12:51:10 PM] ι love yoυ: Jubs doesn't wanna marry you :{
[12:51:28 PM] *** Horus ♥s Purple Smart removed 2+2 = Jubs from this conversation. ***

This is an outrage!


----------



## oath2order

[01:57] <@ProfGallows> "I should've came in that Durex like a wrecking ball." - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> [01:57] <@ProfGallows> "I should've came in that Durex like a wrecking ball." - Billy Ray Cyrus


oH MY GOD


----------



## Mino

SockHead in the Mumble said:
			
		

> I need five guys.



Hue.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:


> Hue.



It was five ATTRACTIVE guys actually, friend


----------



## Mino

SockHead in the Mumble said:
			
		

> I have three... no two slots filled.






			
				SockHead in the Mumble said:
			
		

> No... for real I need two more dudes. Should I go for Jason?


Hue.


----------



## unravel

oath2order said:


> [01:57] <@ProfGallows> "I should've came in that Durex like a wrecking ball." - Billy Ray Cyrus



This made me lol'ed xD #wreckingball


----------



## iLoveYou

Horus said:


> [12:51:04 PM] ι love yoυ:
> [09:25:43] 2+2 = Jubs: It's okay you can divorce horus
> [09:25:47] 2+2 = Jubs: I'll be his revound
> [09:25:53] 2+2 = Jubs: Rebound too
> [09:26:01] ι love yoυ: OOHHH
> [09:27:27] 2+2 = Jubs: Nah no Horus for me. I need someone to watch disney movies all day with me, not my little pony all day
> [12:51:10 PM] ι love yoυ: Jubs doesn't wanna marry you :{
> [12:51:28 PM] *** Horus ♥s Purple Smart removed 2+2 = Jubs from this conversation. ***
> 
> This is an outrage!



Are you trying to get me banned here? :{


----------



## Horus

8:43:38 AM	Gandalf	every single year
8:43:50 AM	Gandalf	we get a christmas card
8:43:57 AM	Gandalf	to mr and mrs mcgregor
8:44:04 AM	Gandalf	we have no ****ing idea who they are
8:44:09 AM	Gandalf	and there is no return adress
8:44:12 AM	Gandalf	theres like a pile
8:44:30 AM	Bidoof	its me

• 8:37:59 AM
Horus
http://i.imgur.com/rYiiFrv.png
• 8:38:28 AM
Tom29193
http://i.imgur.com/4vCSq.gif
• 8:38:57 AM
Horus
http://i.imgur.com/6e9whWA.gif
• 8:39:11 AM
Murray
http://beesbeesbees.com/
• 8:39:24 AM
Lauren
https://twitter.com/RustySpo0ns/status/411505562774675456/photo/1
• 8:39:30 AM
Horus
That escalated quickly


My Irc client is weird

@tayla: it was my goal from the start


----------



## iLoveYou

Horus said:


> • 8:39:24 AM
> Lauren
> https://twitter.com/RustySpo0ns/status/411505562774675456/photo/1
> 
> 
> @tayla: it was my goal from the start



First of all *Jake* is seriously the cutest TBT forum member ever. <33


Second of all @ *Laurenzo*:

"your breasts look like an evil snow man " LOL. {: PLS DO NOT HATE ME. I loved this so much I had to share wit everyone. <33


----------



## Jake

02:54	Bidoof	hi


----------



## Horus

9:09:06 AM		Klinkguin joined the channel.
9:09:18 AM	Klinkguin:	Hey guys!
9:09:32 AM	Klinkguin:	Anyone here have Jeremiah in their town?
9:12:01 AM	Trundle:	welcome to our yugioh discussion
9:12:17 AM	Horus:	So did you guys see that new trap card?
9:12:23 AM	Trundle:	horus the black flame dragon is my favorite tbh
9:12:25 AM	Horus:	****ing game breaking
9:12:35 AM	Horus:	mine to obvious
9:12:38 AM	Klinkguin:	WHat?!
9:12:42 AM	Horus:	cancels Spells
9:12:47 AM	Horus:	like Jinzo
9:12:54 AM	Klinkguin:	What are we talking about?
9:12:59 AM	Trundle:	yugioh cards obv
9:13:01 AM	Horus:	Yugioh you fool
9:13:09 AM	Klinkguin:	Ok ok...
9:13:16 AM	Klinkguin:	Anyone play acnl
9:13:21 AM	Murray:	no
9:13:28 AM	Horus:	I hate Exceed summoning
9:13:30 AM	Klinkguin:	oh ok
9:13:31 AM	Trundle:	this is a yugioh forum  
9:13:44 AM	Horus:	like all you need is two monsters w/ the same stars
9:13:47 AM	Gandal:f	i hate magician girl she gives me a stiffy somethin fierce
9:13:52 AM		Gandalf left the channel.
9:13:54 AM	Klinkguin:	Yugioh forum? I'm here on an acnl forum
9:13:59 AM	Horus:	Oh gandalf
9:14:02 AM	Horus:	you crazy
9:14:06 AM	Murray:	parts
9:14:14 AM	Murray:	>
9:14:20 AM	Murray:	ok bye
9:14:22 AM		Murray has quit: Quit:
9:14:33 AM	Horus:	anyway
9:14:35 AM	Trundle:	klinkguin do you use red eyes black metal dragon?
9:14:37 AM	Klinkguin:	Yeah I'm leaving as well since I don't like Yugioh
9:14:45 AM	Horus:	oh too bad
9:14:50 AM		Gandalf joined the channel.
9:14:50 AM		ChanServ gave voice to Gandalf.
9:14:53 AM		Klinkguin has quit: Client exited.


----------



## Mino

Horus said:


> 9:09:06 AM		Klinkguin joined the channel.
> 9:09:18 AM	Klinkguin:	Hey guys!
> 9:09:32 AM	Klinkguin:	Anyone here have Jeremiah in their town?
> 9:12:01 AM	Trundle:	welcome to our yugioh discussion
> 9:12:17 AM	Horus:	So did you guys see that new trap card?
> 9:12:23 AM	Trundle:	horus the black flame dragon is my favorite tbh
> 9:12:25 AM	Horus:	****ing game breaking
> 9:12:35 AM	Horus:	mine to obvious
> 9:12:38 AM	Klinkguin:	WHat?!
> 9:12:42 AM	Horus:	cancels Spells
> 9:12:47 AM	Horus:	like Jinzo
> 9:12:54 AM	Klinkguin:	What are we talking about?
> 9:12:59 AM	Trundle:	yugioh cards obv
> 9:13:01 AM	Horus:	Yugioh you fool
> 9:13:09 AM	Klinkguin:	Ok ok...
> 9:13:16 AM	Klinkguin:	Anyone play acnl
> 9:13:21 AM	Murray:	no
> 9:13:28 AM	Horus:	I hate Exceed summoning
> 9:13:30 AM	Klinkguin:	oh ok
> 9:13:31 AM	Trundle:	this is a yugioh forum
> 9:13:44 AM	Horus:	like all you need is two monsters w/ the same stars
> 9:13:47 AM	Gandal:f	i hate magician girl she gives me a stiffy somethin fierce
> 9:13:52 AM		Gandalf left the channel.
> 9:13:54 AM	Klinkguin:	Yugioh forum? I'm here on an acnl forum
> 9:13:59 AM	Horus:	Oh gandalf
> 9:14:02 AM	Horus:	you crazy
> 9:14:06 AM	Murray:	parts
> 9:14:14 AM	Murray:	>
> 9:14:20 AM	Murray:	ok bye
> 9:14:22 AM		Murray has quit: Quit:
> 9:14:33 AM	Horus:	anyway
> 9:14:35 AM	Trundle:	klinkguin do you use red eyes black metal dragon?
> 9:14:37 AM	Klinkguin:	Yeah I'm leaving as well since I don't like Yugioh
> 9:14:45 AM	Horus:	oh too bad
> 9:14:50 AM		Gandalf joined the channel.
> 9:14:50 AM		ChanServ gave voice to Gandalf.
> 9:14:53 AM		Klinkguin has quit: Client exited.



Blue eyes white lel.


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> First of all *Jake* is seriously the cutest TBT forum member ever. <33
> 
> 
> Second of all @ *Laurenzo*:
> 
> "your breasts look like an evil snow man " LOL. {: PLS DO NOT HATE ME. I loved this so much I had to share wit everyone. <33



I should have taken a picture of it hah


----------



## iLoveYou

*Lauren queen of quotes:*

[15:33:12] Lauren Hull: plus the game tops they wear my boobs would look great
[15:33:34] Lauren Hull: my boobies bring all the nerds to game

This is why you all need a little bit of Laurenzo in ur lives. KK

double d heaven on Skype


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> *Lauren queen of quotes:*
> 
> [15:33:12] Lauren Hull: plus the game tops they wear my boobs would look great
> [15:33:34] Lauren Hull: my boobies bring all the nerds to game
> 
> This is why you all need a little bit of Laurenzo in ur lives. KK
> 
> double d heaven on Skype



WHYYYYYY NOW EVERYONE KNOWS MY BRA SIZE >.<


----------



## Gandalf

hey guys whats going on in here


----------



## iLoveYou

Gandalf said:


> hey guys whats going on in here



hi Ganondalf. Welcome to the party


[ 9:49:54 PM ] ProfGallows: kayla confirmed for mafia boss
[ 9:50:00 PM ] ProfGallows: everybody go lunch her
[ 9:50:02 PM ] ProfGallows: lunch
[ 9:50:04 PM ] ProfGallows: LUNCH
[ 9:50:07 PM ] ProfGallows: DEVOUR

I am very okay with this. Please do devour. {: 
I am always watching. <3


----------



## oath2order

[23:44] <@ProfGallows> so much licking it's practically drinking


----------



## Trent the Paladin

[00:03] <+Horus> I want to explode like Jake in a gay parade


----------



## Keen

[01:37] <oath2order> JAKE GET OVER HERE THERE'S CYBERSEX


----------



## oath2order

[01:45] <Dark> OATH2ORDER AND JUBS ARE BF AND BF


----------



## unravel

LOL WHUT XD
[3:10:20 PM] (Channel) Bidoof: waffles cna i record ur voice and set it as my ringtone??


----------



## Justin

<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is night 0. Night ends in 180 s (or when all choices are in). Submit actions to MafiaTBT. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Bidoof Clement Gandalf Jubs Kayla Kuma oath2order River |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Gandalf has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Gandalf was a Shuffler (mafia). |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kuma has been killed. |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kuma was a Jedi (mafia). |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (survivor: River) (town: Bidoof Clement Jubs Kayla oath2order) |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: Gandalf (Shuffler) Kuma (Jedi) |||
<oath2order> yoooooooo
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || survivor: River (Frankenstein) |||
<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Bidoof (Cheerleader) Clement (Talented Cowardly Vigilante) Jubs (Toxic Goo) Kayla (Mad Monk) oath2order (Angel) |||


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> [00:03] <+Horus> I want to explode like Jake in a gay parade





River said:


> [01:37] <oath2order> JAKE GET OVER HERE THERE'S CYBERSEX



**** MY LIFE


----------



## iLoveYou

Justin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is night 0. Night ends in 180 s (or when all choices are in). Submit actions to MafiaTBT. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Bidoof Clement Gandalf Jubs Kayla Kuma oath2order River |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Gandalf has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Gandalf was a Shuffler (mafia). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kuma has been killed. |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kuma was a Jedi (mafia). |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (survivor: River) (town: Bidoof Clement Jubs Kayla oath2order) |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: Gandalf (Shuffler) Kuma (Jedi) |||
> <oath2order> yoooooooo
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || survivor: River (Frankenstein) |||
> <MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Bidoof (Cheerleader) Clement (Talented Cowardly Vigilante) Jubs (Toxic Goo) Kayla (Mad Monk) oath2order (Angel) |||



Just to clarify, I was one of the people who shot down Mafia right away. {: I shot Kuma and won it for the Town. You're all very welcome and very lucky to be paired with such a skilled Mafia hunter like myself.

Oath2Order you need to come back on Wednesday to play more IRC Mafia.

- - - - - 

[09:26:17] Jake von Scott </3: i am just a slut i dont got time for relationships
[09:27:18] Jake von Scott </3: theyre the words i live by

Too tru, too tru. Very wise words to live by. {:


----------



## oath2order

* Bidoof was kicked by Kaiaa (Kaiaa)


----------



## iLoveYou

River said:


> [01:37] <oath2order> JAKE GET OVER HERE THERE'S CYBERSEX



I swear we were not having cyber sex :{




oath2order said:


> * Bidoof was kicked by Kaiaa (Kaiaa)



Don't be mean to Jake, Kaiaa !!!
Kidding, maybe {:


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> * Bidoof was kicked by Kaiaa (Kaiaa)


----------



## SockHead

iLoveYou said:


> I swear we were not having cyber sex :{



No one said it was you!!!


----------



## Clement

iLoveYou said:


> Just to clarify, I was one of the people who shot down Mafia right away. {: I shot Kuma and won it for the Town. You're all very welcome and very lucky to be paired with such a skilled Mafia hunter like myself.



Heh, I killed Gandalf, I couldn't allow him to easily boost his rank.


----------



## oath2order

* ITookYourWaffles is kawaiii 
* SockHead is a tranny
* ITookYourWaffles is hottttt
<ITookYourWaffles> omfg nooo


----------



## unravel

oath2order said:


> * ITookYourWaffles is kawaiii
> * SockHead is a tranny
> * ITookYourWaffles is hottttt
> <ITookYourWaffles> omfg nooo



WTF :U
BULLLY!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

[02:45] <Pally> jubs is too small


----------



## Trent the Paladin

[19:37] <+Trundle> jamie is a girl
[19:37] <Kayla> Wb
[19:38] <Kayla> She doesn't count right


----------



## SockHead

Y'all need to put some context these aren't funny at all


----------



## Thunder

19:00	SockHead	heheheh


----------



## Jake

12:11		*** Kuma was kicked by Bidoof (Bidoof)
12:11		*** oath2order was kicked by Bidoof (Bidoof)


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> 12:11		*** Kuma was kicked by Bidoof (Bidoof)
> 12:11		*** oath2order was kicked by Bidoof (Bidoof)



I will end you.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I will end you.



threats have no place in the tbt community


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> threats have no place in the tbt community



I will end you.


----------



## unravel

[09:52] <+Tom29193> Did you kill our lord and savior Jubs


----------



## iLoveYou

[20:58] * Thunder sets mode: +h Kayla
[20:58] <%Kayla> omg !!!!

Seriously I am becoming admin on TBT. There is no more doubt about it.


----------



## unravel

ITookYourWaffles said:


> [09:52] <+Tom29193> Did you kill our lord and savior Jubs



[10:02] <ITookYourWaffles> hi
[10:03] -MafiaTBT- Sorry, hi is not a valid action.


----------



## Thunder

iLoveYou said:


> [20:58] * Thunder sets mode: +h Kayla
> [20:58] <%Kayla> omg !!!!
> 
> Seriously I am becoming admin on TBT. There is no more doubt about it.



20:00		+++ Thunder has given halfop to Kayla
20:01		+++ Thunder has taken halfop from Kayla
20:01	Kayla	omg !!!!
20:01	Thunder	jk


----------



## iLoveYou

Thunder said:


> 20:00		+++ Thunder has given halfop to Kayla
> 20:01		+++ Thunder has taken halfop from Kayla
> 20:01	Kayla	omg !!!!
> 20:01	Thunder	jk



Hmm. I Don't remember that happening.

[01:02] <+Horus> I'm ****ing done
[01:02] <+Horus> You guys
[01:02] <+Horus> I just
[01:02] * Quits: Horus (Quit: Horus)
[01:02] <Kayla> Horus is such a drama queen

Do you people see what we have to deal with in the IRC ?? I swear to god


----------



## Dark

[10:08pm] oath2order: Are mods allowed to ban themselves?
[10:08pm] MurrayOfficial: i actually thought it said such ***** at first
[10:09pm] Thunder: well raz was op for a second and then banned himself
[10:09pm] oath2order: Gallows can you ban yourself for the doge okay great
[10:09pm] Kayla: LOL
[10:09pm] MurrayOfficial: that thread is plagued with doge now
[10:09pm] MurrayOfficial: its been quoted like 10 times
[10:10pm] oath2order was kicked from the chat room by ProfGallows. (much kick. so gone. such laugh from gallows)
[10:10pm] Dark: o
[10:10pm] Dark: LOL
[10:10pm] Kayla: LOLOL
[10:10pm] oath2order (blazerunes@protectedhost-5200755C.washdc.fios.verizon.net) joined the chat room.
[10:10pm] oath2order: GALLOWS YOU ARSE
[10:10pm] MurrayOfficial: lol
[10:10pm] MurrayOfficial: such lol


----------



## KarlaKGB

New meta on TBT Mafia:

Kayla: Hello?
Karla (on Mumble, dead): Yo, she's impatient. Lynch the impatient one.
Jubs: !vote Kayla
Mino: !vote Kayla
Horus: !vote Kayla Kayla
Tom20193: !vote Kayla
Kayla: What?
Bidoof: !vote Kayla
faerie: !vote Kayla
<~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla has been lynched. |||
<~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla was a Bus Driver (mafia). |||
Kayla: I'm pretty sure the dead are supposed to stfu
*** MafiaTBT sets channel #belltreemafia mode -v Kayla


Horus: Okay Tom, based on this question, I will either vote for you...or not, so...so what's your favourite pony?
Tom: *pause* Rainbow Dash
Horus: Wow what a scummy ****ing pony *****.
Tom: That's like the only pony name I know.
Horus: !vote Tom20193 Tom20193
River: !vote Tom20193
Truffle: !vote Tom20193
Tom: Oh come on!
Bidoof: !vote Tom20193
--Five minutes of discussion later--
Mino: !vote Tom20193
<~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Tom20193 has been lynched. |||
<~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Tom20193 was a Godfather (mafia). |||


----------



## Trent the Paladin

[18:12] <Lauren> Howdy.
[18:12] <Lauren> I've decided I'm a cowgirl now.
[18:12] <Tom29193> lol
[18:13] <Lauren> ye-haw.
[18:13] <Lauren> Ride 'em cowboy!
[18:13] * Quits: iloveanimalcrossingneleafsoooo (Client exited)
[18:14] <Lauren> Reason #1987 to why Lauren shouldn't be allowed dr pepper and wine...
[18:15] <Tom29193> You become Texan
[18:15] <Tom29193> Got it
[18:16] <Lauren> heheheheheh, ye'haw


SCUM HORUS AND PONIES.


----------



## Lauren

Tom said:


> [18:12] <Lauren> Howdy.
> [18:12] <Lauren> I've decided I'm a cowgirl now.
> [18:12] <Tom29193> lol
> [18:13] <Lauren> ye-haw.
> [18:13] <Lauren> Ride 'em cowboy!
> [18:13] * Quits: iloveanimalcrossingneleafsoooo (Client exited)
> [18:14] <Lauren> Reason #1987 to why Lauren shouldn't be allowed dr pepper and wine...
> [18:15] <Tom29193> You become Texan
> [18:15] <Tom29193> Got it
> [18:16] <Lauren> heheheheheh, ye'haw
> 
> 
> SCUM HORUS AND PONIES.



JESUS CHRIST WHY TOM WHY, I was in a state of euphoria due to the lack of sleep and bubbles from the dr pepper


----------



## KarlaKGB

Lauren said:


> JESUS CHRIST WHY TOM WHY, I was in a state of euphoria due to the lack of sleep and bubbles from the dr pepper



Just the Dr Pepper, eh?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KarlaKGB said:


> Just the Dr Pepper, eh?



I know when I drink Dr. Pepper I suddenly speak with a southern draw and have an urge to purchase large amounts of land, cattle and guns.


----------



## Prof Gallows

<ProfGallows> now you all need to clap your hands and say, "I believe in Thunder"
<ProfGallows> so he will come back
<Blowjub> i do believe in thunder
<Blowjub> i do
<Blowjub> i do
<Horus> I believe in Thunder
* Thunder has joined #belltree
* ChanServ gives channel operator status to Thunder
<Blowjub> it worked !1111
<Kuma> LOL
<Horus> HOLY ****
<ProfGallows> LOL


----------



## Murray

Prof Gallows said:


> <ProfGallows> now you all need to clap your hands and say, "I believe in Thunder"
> <ProfGallows> so he will come back
> <Blowjub> i do believe in thunder
> <Blowjub> i do
> <Blowjub> i do
> <Horus> I believe in Thunder
> * Thunder has joined #belltree
> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to Thunder
> <Blowjub> it worked !1111
> <Kuma> LOL
> <Horus> HOLY ****
> <ProfGallows> LOL



that was a big conversation


----------



## lizzyrose

[18:03] * Joins: oath2order
[18:03] <oath2order> What item is gray and qualifies as something you can eat help I'm Christmas ordering for villagers
[18:05] <oath2order> oh wait never mind I didn't understand toy day oops
[18:05] * Quits: oath2order (Client exited)


----------



## oath2order

[22:18] <@Thunder> as of this minute, oath2order has been banned for being a *****


----------



## Dark

[5:58pm] Gollum: jubs is a bot
[5:58pm] Kayla: 8 *
[5:58pm] Gollum: a chan bot
[5:58pm] Kayla: 7 *
[5:58pm] Dark: who is jubs?
[5:59pm] Gollum: a chan bot
[5:59pm] Kuma: Jubs is not.
[5:59pm] Kuma: -.-
[5:59pm] Gollum: o
[5:59pm] Gollum: oops
[5:59pm] Dark: LOL
[5:59pm] Kuma: He's an admin of TBT
[5:59pm] Gollum was kicked from the chat room by Jubs. (you're a chan bot)
[5:59pm] Kayla: LOLOL
[5:59pm] Kuma: LOL
[5:59pm] Gollum (lucifer@rwayy.bnc.geekshed.net) joined the chat room.
[5:59pm] Dark: LOOOOLLLOLOL
[5:59pm] Gollum: sory didnt bother to look at the info ;v
[5:59pm] Jubs:


----------



## oath2order

[03:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is day 1. It takes 1 votes to lynch. |||
[03:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Horus Kuma` oath2order River Tom29193 |||
[03:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || A new King has been proclaimed! All hail King oath2order! |||
[03:55] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +vvvvv Horus Kuma` River Tom29193 oath2order
[03:55] -MafiaTBT- You have gained an additional vote until the end of day. If you already had a vote, you can now vote twice:  type '!vote [player] [player]'.
[03:55] <+oath2order> !vote River
[03:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (1 to lynch) |||
[03:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || River - 1 (oath2order) |||
[03:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || River has been lynched. |||
[03:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || River was a Villain (mafia). |||
[03:55] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -v River
[03:55] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[03:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Horus Kuma` oath2order Tom29193) |||
[03:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: River (Villain) |||
[03:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Horus (Peasant) Kuma` (Kingmaker) oath2order (Peasant) Tom29193 (Peasant) |||
[03:55] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvv Horus Kuma` Tom29193 oath2order


----------



## Keen

That wasn't even fair!


----------



## Dark

Aww, you guys played mafia last night? i wanted to play :/


----------



## Mino

Was this before or after Horus read the incredibly long MLP bondage ****?


----------



## Dark

Mino said:


> Was this before or after Horus read the incredibly long MLP bondage ****?



Im assuming after, I was awake for some of it.


----------



## Laurina

Mino said:


> Was this before or after Horus read the incredibly long MLP bondage ****?



We respectively let Horus finish the end of the story c:
I'm pretty sure we played from 2am - almost 5am.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LaurinaMN said:


> We respectively let Horus finish the end of the story c:
> I'm pretty sure we played from 2am - almost 5am.



Can confirm.

And lol that round was great.


----------



## oath2order

I think you mean 3am to 6am.


----------



## oath2order

[01:13] <&Jubs> LOVE
[01:13] <&Jubs> i love cocks


----------



## Justin

oh my god i was screen sharing with someone

whelp never going to live this one down


----------



## Mino

LaurinaMN said:


> We respectively let Horus finish the end of the story c:
> I'm pretty sure we played from 2am - almost 5am.



Yes, sorry again for my incredibly rude interjections. I'm sure the story was just so riveting.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> oh my god i was screen sharing with someone
> 
> whelp never going to live this one down



To be honest I'm expecting the warning/infraction any minute now.

>.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

[01:43] <SockHead[Online]> epic fial!
[01:43] <SockHead[Online]> ****


----------



## KarlaKGB

[12:48] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Signups are over. 3 playing. Sending roles... (Setup: ss3) |||
[12:48] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || This is a fixed setup. The roles are: [mafia] Mafioso [town] Super-Saint, Townie |||
[12:48] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || The following special rules are in effect: Day start |||
[12:49] -MafiaTBT- Role: Super-Saint (town). If you are lynched, the person who cast the final vote on you will die also. Be careful, this can work both for and against you. You win when all the bad guys are gone.
[12:49] *** MafiaTBT sets channel #belltreemafia mode +m 
[12:49] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is day 1. It takes 2 votes to lynch. |||
[12:49] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Horus Jubs NotKayla |||

Jubs (on mumble): Alright vote Horus.

[12:49] <~Jubs> !vote Horus 
[12:49] <+NotKayla> !vote Jubs

Jubs: Wait that's not Horus...

[12:50] <+Horus> !vote jubs
[12:50] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (2 to lynch) |||
[12:50] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus - 1 (Jubs) |||
[12:50] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs - 2 (NotKayla Horus) |||
[12:50] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs has been lynched. |||
[12:50] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs was a Mafioso (mafia). |||
[12:50] *** MafiaTBT sets channel #belltreemafia mode -v Jubs
[12:50] *** MafiaTBT sets channel #belltreemafia mode -m 
[12:50] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Horus NotKayla) |||
[12:50] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: Jubs (Mafioso) |||
[12:50] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Horus (Townie) NotKayla (Super-Saint) |||

ez game, ez lyfe

- - - Post Merge - - -

[12:52] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Everybody in? The game starts in 30 seconds! |||
[12:53] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Signups are over. 4 playing. Sending roles... (Setup: raf) |||
[12:53] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || This is a fixed setup. The roles are: [sk1] Duelist [sk2] Duelist [sk3] Duelist [sk4] Duelist |||
[12:53] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || The following special rules are in effect: Dayless |||
[12:53] -MafiaTBT- Role: Duelist (sk). Each night, you can either shoot yourself, shoot another player, or shoot nothing. If you shoot another player, they will die unless they shot themself, in which case you will die. If you shoot yourself, you will die unless another player shoots you. You win when you are in the 
[12:53] -MafiaTBT- final two and there are no other killers.
[12:53] -MafiaTBT- Abilities: shoot
[12:53] *** MafiaTBT sets channel #belltreemafia mode +m 
[12:53] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is night 0. Night ends in 180 s (or when all choices are in). Submit actions to MafiaTBT. |||
[12:53] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Horus Jubs Kayla TehSheriff |||
[12:54] -MafiaTBT- Action confirmed.
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus shot Horus. |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs shot Horus. |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla shot Horus. |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || TehSheriff shot Horus. |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs is dead. |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla is dead. |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || TehSheriff is dead. |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs was a Duelist (sk). |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla was a Duelist (sk). |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || TehSheriff was a Duelist (sk). |||
[12:54] *** MafiaTBT sets channel #belltreemafia mode -vvv Jubs Kayla TehSheriff
[12:54] *** MafiaTBT sets channel #belltreemafia mode -m 
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (sk3: Horus) |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || sk1: Jubs (Duelist) |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || sk2: TehSheriff (Duelist) |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || sk3: Horus (Duelist) |||
[12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || sk4: Kayla (Duelist) |||
[12:54] *** MafiaTBT sets channel #belltreemafia mode -v Horus
[12:54] <Kuma-> CAN I PLAY? 
[12:55] <TehSheriff> too violent
[12:55] <Kuma-> Please! ;-:

All the love for Horus


----------



## iLoveYou

KarlaKGB said:


> [12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || *Horus shot Horus.* |||
> [12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || *Jubs shot Horus.* |||
> [12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || *Kayla shot Horus.* |||
> [12:54] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || *TehSheriff shot Horus.* |||
> 
> All the love for Horus



<3 I love how we all shot him, without even talking amongst ourselves. 

GG Horus

u r loved


----------



## Horus

iLoveYou said:


> <3 I love how we all shot him, without even talking amongst ourselves.
> 
> GG Horus
> 
> u r loved



Don't forget! <3

[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Horus ITookYourWaffles Jubs Kayla Kuma- TehSheriff |||
[07:02] [M:mafiatbt] shoot Horus
[07:02] -MafiaTBT- Action confirmed.
[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Horus shot Horus. |||
[07:02] <+ITookYourWaffles> I wont talk in mumble just typle 
[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || ITookYourWaffles shot Horus. |||
[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs shot Jubs. |||
[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla shot Kayla. |||
[07:02] <+ITookYourWaffles> *type
[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kuma- shot Kuma-. |||
[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || TehSheriff shot Horus. |||
[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || ITookYourWaffles is dead. |||
[07:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs is dead. |||
[07:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla is dead. |||
[07:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kuma- is dead. |||
[07:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || TehSheriff is dead. |||
[07:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || ITookYourWaffles was a Duelist (sk). |||
[07:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs was a Duelist (sk). |||
[07:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kayla was a Duelist (sk). |||
[07:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Kuma- was a Duelist (sk). |||
[07:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || TehSheriff was a Duelist (sk). |||
[07:03] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvvv ITookYourWaffles Jubs Kayla Kuma- TehSheriff
[07:03] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[07:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (sk5: Horus) |||


----------



## M O L K O

Cyrano: olaf looks like micheal jackson 12:23 AM
Cyrano: ty tardis 12:23 AM
Arya: I would probably go with Henry if Rodney hadn't won me over 12:23 AM
Q of TARDIS: Olaf looks like Michael Jackson birthed from the womb of a tea party republican. 12:23 A


----------



## Elijo

9:04 PM Kuma[Offline]: 8:58 PM Murray1: [19:24:22] kuma you arent offline liar
You are now known as Kuma-.
9:05 PM Kuma-: One excellent thing about BNCs.
9:07 PM Robin: I'm not a big fan of bouncers.
9:07 PM Bidoof: isnt a bouncer one of those ****ers who sits out the front of night clubs
9:07 PM Jubs: that's what i waa going to say lol
9:08 PM Thubs: naw man it's a bunny
9:08 PM Jubs: clearly kuma just goes to all da night clubs
9:08 PM Jubs: party hard
9:08 PM Horus: Kuma didn't choose the thug life
9:08 PM Kuma-: LOL
9:08 PM Horus: The thug life chose her
9:10 PM Kuma-: Yeeeep
9:11 PM Robin: Kuma- http://puu.sh/65ubV.jpg
9:11 PM Robin: (Don't judge me)
9:12 PM Gandalf: one cruiser away from curb stompin yo ass
9:12 PM Kuma-: LOL LOVE THAT <3
9:12 PM Robin: A wise career path.
9:12 PM Robin: Go for it!
9:13 PM Kuma-: Hehehehehe
9:13 PM Kuma-: :3
9:13 PM Horus: Do you think she can wear her Luigi hat n' stache during?
9:16 PM Kuma-: Maybe
9:16 PM Kuma-: If I can find the link to the picture
9:16 PM Robin: http://puu.sh/65ukZ.jpg I'm bored.
9:18 PM Murray1: oh
9:18 PM Murray1: my
9:18 PM Murray1: god
9:18 PM Kuma-: XD
9:18 PM Kuma-: this is lighting up my evening


----------



## oath2order

[19:27] <jafood> what is irc


----------



## Dark

Spoiler



[5:45pm] Trundle: i've tried kicking you twice kayla
[5:45pm] Tinaa: I still think 3ds is just a nub
[5:45pm] Kayla: WHAT
[5:45pm] oath2order: huhehue
[5:45pm] Dark: LOL
[5:45pm] Kayla: I was thinking that too Tina
[5:46pm] Thunder (Mibbit@protectedhost-D8424318.ok.ok.cox.net) left the chat room. (Ping timeout)
[5:46pm] Kayla: Help !! Trundle is trying to abuse his powers
[5:46pm] Trundle: i don't have access so i can't anyways
[5:46pm] Trundle: someone with access over 10 would have to give me it
[5:47pm] NotKayla: +b
[5:47pm] NotKayla: +b kayla?
[5:47pm] Kayla: try /kick NotKayla
[5:47pm] NotKayla: uhh
[5:47pm] NotKayla: no
[5:47pm] Tinaa: sans 'not'
[5:47pm] Kayla: :{
[5:47pm] Superpenguin (~TFlash@protectedhost-70891192.lightspeed.livnmi.sbcglobal.net) left the chat room. (Ping timeout)
[5:47pm] Kayla was kicked from the chat room by Trundle. (Trundle)
[5:48pm] Trundle: lel
[5:48pm] ziplocklilly: ohh lol
[5:48pm] Trundle was kicked from the chat room by Kaiaa. (Kaiaa)
[5:48pm] Dark: welp
[5:48pm] Kaiaa: Ohhhhh
[5:48pm] Dark: LOL
[5:48pm] oath2order: :OOOOOO
[5:48pm] Trundle (~TFlash@protectedhost-DB38D6A8.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.nb.bellaliant.net) joined the chat room.
[5:48pm] ziplocklilly: hahahahaha
[5:48pm] Trundle: KAIAA
[5:48pm] Kaiaa: Hm?
[5:48pm] Dark: LOLOLOLOLOL
[5:48pm] Trundle: THAT'S NOT WHAT YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO DOOOO
[5:48pm] Kaiaa: Psh
[5:48pm] Kaiaa: I got power
[5:48pm] Trundle: I WAS KICKING AN INTERNET SCAMMER
[5:49pm] ziplocklilly: xD
[5:49pm] NotKayla: LOL


----------



## Jake

17:22	Kuma-	YOU ****ING IDIOT

not as sweet as she seems


----------



## oath2order

[02:19] <+Laurina> I ****ING PROTECTED YOU *****


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> [02:19] <+Laurina> I ****ING PROTECTED YOU *****


Betrayal is a bish


----------



## Laurina

oath2order said:


> [02:19] <+Laurina> I ****ING PROTECTED YOU *****


First time being the doctor in Kingmaker and Tom suggests to have me lynched?! While he was being all high and mighty in the staff channel. BS.


----------



## Trundle

[20:44] <+Horus> I'm team #jacob


----------



## Horus

Trundle said:


> [20:44] <+Horus> I'm team #jacob



Goddammit


----------



## Lauren

1:10] <Kurly> Horus there is still 1 spot to join Mafia just to kill Jvbs
[01:10] <+Horus> kill who
[01:11] <Kurly> Jvstin
[01:11] <Lauren> oh
[01:11] <+Horus> who
[01:11] <Lauren> JUBS
[01:11] <Kurly> Stfu :{
[01:11] <Kurly> OMG
[01:11] <Lauren> HAHAHAHHAHA
[01:11] <+Horus> Jubs
[01:11] <Lauren> thats for recording me
[01:11] <+Horus> like
[01:11] <Lauren> jubs
[01:11] <+Horus> Justin?
[01:11] <Kurly> STOP I'M SCARED
[01:11] <+Horus> so Justin
[01:11] <Lauren> as in the admin Justin?
[01:11] <+Horus> or
[01:11] <+Horus> Jubs
[01:11] <Lauren> who is jubs?
[01:11] <Kurly> AFK I wasn't a part of this
[01:11] <+Horus> the disney lover Jubs?
[01:11] <Lauren> aw that jubs?
[01:12] <+Horus> or Justin?
[01:12] <Kurly> -v Horus for this random pinging
[01:12] <Kurly> in my opinion
[01:12] <+Horus> +Op for kayla ****ing
[01:12] <Kurly> {: I am ok with this !!
[01:12] <Lauren> he means
[01:12] <Lauren> he gets hop
[01:12] <Lauren> for ****ing with you
[01:12] <Kurly> o
[01:12] <+Horus> I'd push you into a fire for +Op
[01:13] <Kurly> you keep breaking my heart
[01:13] <+Horus> ye
[01:13] <+Horus> I try
[01:13] <Kurly> I am usually the heart breaker


Made me laugh


----------



## iLoveYou

Lauren said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [1:10] <Kurly> Horus there is still 1 spot to join Mafia just to kill Jvbs
> [01:10] <+Horus> kill who
> [01:11] <Kurly> Jvstin
> [01:11] <Lauren> oh
> [01:11] <+Horus> who
> [01:11] <Lauren> JUBS
> [01:11] <Kurly> Stfu :{
> [01:11] <Kurly> OMG
> [01:11] <Lauren> HAHAHAHHAHA
> [01:11] <+Horus> Jubs
> [01:11] <Lauren> thats for recording me
> [01:11] <+Horus> like
> [01:11] <Lauren> jubs
> [01:11] <+Horus> Justin?
> [01:11] <Kurly> STOP I'M SCARED
> [01:11] <+Horus> so Justin
> [01:11] <Lauren> as in the admin Justin?
> [01:11] <+Horus> or
> [01:11] <+Horus> Jubs
> [01:11] <Lauren> who is jubs?
> [01:11] <Kurly> AFK I wasn't a part of this
> [01:11] <+Horus> the disney lover Jubs?
> [01:11] <Lauren> aw that jubs?
> [01:12] <+Horus> or Justin?
> [01:12] <Kurly> -v Horus for this random pinging
> [01:12] <Kurly> in my opinion
> [01:12] <+Horus> +Op for kayla ****ing
> [01:12] <Kurly> {: I am ok with this !!
> [01:12] <Lauren> he means
> [01:12] <Lauren> he gets hop
> [01:12] <Lauren> for ****ing with you
> [01:12] <Kurly> o
> [01:12] <+Horus> I'd push you into a fire for +Op
> [01:13] <Kurly> you keep breaking my heart
> [01:13] <+Horus> ye
> [01:13] <+Horus> I try
> [01:13] <Kurly> I am usually the heart breaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made me laugh



You enjoy watching me have a heart attack

you little ****s


----------



## unravel

*** After fixing some thread issues ***
[17:05] <&Jubs> we should break the forum more often
[17:05] <&Jubs> gets people in irc loool

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Database Error


----------



## Elijo

10:07 AMDanielDawn: How r00d
10:07 AMSuperpenguin: rude*
10:07 AMProfGallows: Not rude, just stating a fact.
10:07 AMDanielDawn: it's a funny way of spelling it
10:08 AMKuma: XD
10:08 AMSuperpenguin: There's nothing funny about unintelligence
10:08 AMlynn105: o: I thought it was a bad way of saying rude in other countries
10:08 AMDanielDawn: Oh
10:08 AMDanielDawn: :O
10:08 AMKuma: Back to washing dishes I go.
10:08 AMSockHead: HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH?
10:08 AMDanielDawn: ^ spam
10:08 AMSockHead: cry to ya moma
10:08 AMDanielDawn: mmm spam so meaty\
10:09 AMKuma: XD
10:09 AM• Kuma hugs DanielDawn 
10:09 AMKuma: You so funny. :3
10:10 AMThunder: uh
DanielDawn!~TFlash@protectedhost-67953753.lightspeed.frokca.sbcglobal.net left the room. (Client exited)
10:10 AMSockHead: heeeeeeeeeeh
10:10 AMSuperpenguin: Ha
10:10 AMProfGallows: Good job Kuma. Friendliness must be his weakness.
10:11 AMKuma: 
10:11 AMKuma: Thank you. :$
10:11 AMKuma: *
10:11 AM• Kardyer snickers.  Well done.
10:12 AMKuma: :3
10:13 AMKuma: And now...
10:13 AM• Kuma is appreciated. 
You are now known as Kuma[AFK].


----------



## oath2order

[00:40] <@ProfGallows> I'd rather live in a zombie apocalypse
[00:40] <@ProfGallows> they can cycle the zombies


----------



## BungoTheElf

[18:47] <@ProfGallows> and trundle is talking about his balls
[18:47] <@ProfGallows> and I just want to enjoy this pizza
[18:47] <Trundle> horus is talking about my balls
[18:47] <Tinaa> close irc while you eat?
[18:48] <+Horus> I just brought it up
[18:48] <Kayla> Trundle likes to surprise us like that
[18:48] <+Horus> Spreading the awareness
[18:48] <Trundle> well i thought you all needed closure
[18:48] <Kayla> right when we're not ready


----------



## Murray

<Kayla> fk I'm so easy


----------



## iLoveYou

Murray said:


> <Kayla> fk I'm so easy



<3 {:

[20:19] <Murray> kayla its 4 u http://5z8.info/toosexyfortv.mov_z8v9xh_alqaeda-message-boards


----------



## Trundle

[21:36] <&Jubs> i have the strangest boner﻿


----------



## Justin

Trundle said:


> [21:36] <&Jubs> i have the strangest boner﻿



i was quoting a youtube comment god dammit you people


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> [21:36] <&Jubs> i have the strangest boner﻿



This is going in my profile.


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> [01:13] <&Jubs> LOVE
> [01:13] <&Jubs> i love cocks





Trundle said:


> [21:36] <&Jubs> i have the strangest boner﻿



[02:13] <&Jubs> <iLoveYou> I want to learn how guys think
[02:13] <&Jubs> with their d**ks

Jubs what it is with you and talking about cocks.


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> oh my god i was screen sharing with someone
> 
> whelp never going to live this one down





Justin said:


> i was quoting a youtube comment god dammit you people



oath what is with you and your false quoting


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> oath what is with you and your false quoting



Doesn't matter, posted cocks.


----------



## SirGanatar

oath2order said:


> Doesn't matter, posted cocks.



Seems legit.


----------



## Murray

wow kuma confessess here is proof !!! <Kurna> yes i am mafia


----------



## Elijo

Murray said:


> wow kuma confessess here is proof !!! <Kurna> yes i am mafia



I'm not mafia. That was you with a fake account.


----------



## Prof Gallows

<Superpenguin> you're a cock hoarder
<oath2order> WTF THAT'S NOT FUNNY
<Mewtini> PFFFFFFFF
<Superpenguin> clock*
<Kuma> LOL


----------



## Horus

* Twilight (~TFlash@8302BABC.340AAE4D.2701D35F.IP) has joined #belltree
<Twilight> hello!
<Twilight> anyone here ouo;
<Jubs> ****ing pony card game
<Jubs> im done with this world
<Jubs> good bye


----------



## Mary

And he is our admin? How?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mary said:


> And he is our admin? How?



Sockhead 4 admin amirite?


----------



## Beary

18:57] <beary509> Hello 
[18:57] <dr_shrunk> 129 is the idea weight for my height
[18:57] <dr_shrunk> ideal
[18:57] <beary509> ._.
[18:58] <Trundle> well it depends on your frame
[18:58] <dr_shrunk> and also hello Beary
[18:58] <Trundle> Do you have a small, medium, or large frame?
[18:58] <beary509> What is all this talk about frames...?
[18:58] <dr_shrunk> I have a full body pic want me to show and you can be the judge since I'm not sure myself
[18:58] <beary509> o_o
[18:58] <Trundle> umm
[18:58] <Trundle> If you want haha
[18:58] <dr_shrunk> or not
[18:59] <beary509> By the way Trundle
[18:59] <Trundle> Well I just don't want to seem odd
[18:59] <beary509> Great job on mafia
[18:59] <Trundle> SHUT UP BEARY
[18:59] <Trundle> SHUT THE FRIG UP
[18:59] <beary509> ;u;
[18:59] <beary509> *cries in a corner*

Proof of the Godfather's treachery


----------



## oath2order

KarlaKGB said:


> Sockhead 4 admin amirite?



oath4admin excuse me.


----------



## Gandalf

You tell em' Beary


----------



## SirGanatar

[01:07] <+Horus> what's the link to the site that directed you here?
[01:07] <soren>  reallywhats ur code
[01:07] <soren> http://www.belltreeforums.com/chat.php
[01:07] <+Horus> huh
[01:08] <+Horus> Yeah there's an error
[01:08] <+Horus> Type /join #tbt to get to your chat
[01:08] <+Horus> tell them to fix there chat when you get there
[01:08] <&Jubs> okay horus
[01:08] <&Jubs> don't be a ****
[01:08] * Jubs sets mode: -v Horus
[01:08] <Horus> Nooooooooooooo
[01:09] <Murray> rip horus
[01:09] <Kayla> HAHAHAHA


----------



## iLoveYou

beary509 said:


> [18:59] <beary509> By the way Trundle
> [18:59] <beary509> Great job on mafia
> [18:59] <Trundle> SHUT UP BEARY
> [18:59] <Trundle> SHUT THE FRIG UP
> [18:59] <beary509> ;u;
> [18:59] <beary509> *cries in a corner*
> 
> Proof of the Godfather's treachery



lolol go Beary. c:




Gandalf said:


> You tell em' Beary



Beary is quickly becoming my fave too now <3




SirGanatar said:


> [01:07] <+Horus> what's the link to the site that directed you here?
> [01:07] <soren>  reallywhats ur code
> [01:07] <soren> http://www.belltreeforums.com/chat.php
> [01:07] <+Horus> huh
> [01:08] <+Horus> Yeah there's an error
> [01:08] <+Horus> Type /join #tbt to get to your chat
> [01:08] <+Horus> tell them to fix there chat when you get there
> [01:08] <&Jubs> okay horus
> [01:08] <&Jubs> don't be a ****
> [01:08] * Jubs sets mode: -v Horus
> [01:08] <Horus> Nooooooooooooo
> [01:09] <Murray> rip horus
> [01:09] <Kayla> HAHAHAHA



You guys do not know how long I have been waiting for this moment


----------



## Lauren

iLoveYou said:


> You guys do not know how long I have been waiting for this moment



YESSSSS!!!!! THE PETITION WORKED!


----------



## Beary

19:01] <Superpenguin> It was the cutest thing ever!
[19:01] <Kuma> OR ELSE IT'S A BAD SCREENSHOT
[19:01] <Kuma> :3
[19:01] <beary509> Twerking is cute?
[19:02] <beary509> lulul jk
[19:02] <Kuma> <3
[19:02] <Superpenguin> Beary, you are being corrupted by the media
[19:02] <Superpenguin> D:
[19:02] <TrundlePC> meh, not gonna work
[19:02] <TrundlePC> frig
[19:02] <TrundlePC> sorry
[19:03] <beary509> I am not
[19:03] <beary509> D:
[19:03] <beary509> I was kidding
[19:03] <beary509> lol
[19:03] <beary509> I am not corrupted
[19:03] <Superpenguin> Sorry, Trundle.
[19:03] <beary509> I hate Miley Cyrus
[19:03] <beary509> By the way, JB got arrested 
[19:03] <Superpenguin> Kuma get away from Egbert
[19:03] <beary509> And then Bailed. ---
[19:03] <Kuma> Why?
[19:03] <Superpenguin> I need to take pictures of him when he shakes his tail with no humans around. <3
[19:04] <Kuma> D;
[19:04] <Kuma> Go ahead
[19:04] <Superpenguin> Then we'll go to the island...without Trundle
[19:04] <Superpenguin> EGBERT SHAKE YOUR TAIL AGAIN!
[19:04] <oath2order> stop looking at egbert's tail
[19:04] <oath2order> perv
[19:04] <@Thunder> animal crossing brings superpenguin's chicken fetish to light
[19:05] <beary509> HAHAHAHA
[19:05] <Kuma> SHAKE DAT TAIL
[19:05] <Superpenguin> I want his drumstick. <3

Superpenguin HAS A CHICKEN FETISH

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gandalf said:


> You tell em' Beary



YAYA


----------



## oath2order

[00:29] <&Jubs> that could be in our rules
[00:29] <&Jubs> before you break a rule, remember WWJT!
[00:29] <&Jubs> What Would Jen Think!

New rule it's official.


----------



## SirGanatar

[10:22] <Minties> I like mints, whores and ponies


----------



## oath2order

[21:38] <Karla> what the ****

this is like Karla's general state of being.


----------



## oath2order

[21:57] <oath2order> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5eOrcfisEg
[21:57] <Karla> my
[21:57] <Karla> ****ing
[21:57] <Karla> ears
[21:57] <oath2order> did you have headphones?
[21:57] <Karla> you ****
[21:57] <Karla> yes
[21:57] <Karla> and i turned it up
[21:57] <oath2order> YES
[21:58] <Karla> because it was quiet at the start
[21:58] <oath2order> YES YES YES
[21:58] <Minties> Hahaha
[21:58] <oath2order> OH MYGOD
[21:58] <Karla> you stupid ****


----------



## Mary

oath2order said:


> [21:57] <oath2order> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5eOrcfisEg
> [21:57] <Karla> my
> [21:57] <Karla> ****ing
> [21:57] <Karla> ears
> [21:57] <oath2order> did you have headphones?
> [21:57] <Karla> you ****
> [21:57] <Karla> yes
> [21:57] <Karla> and i turned it up
> [21:57] <oath2order> YES
> [21:58] <Karla> because it was quiet at the start
> [21:58] <oath2order> YES YES YES
> [21:58] <Minties> Hahaha
> [21:58] <oath2order> OH MYGOD
> [21:58] <Karla> you stupid ****


Wow.


----------



## Blu Rose

SirGanatar said:


> [10:22] <Minties> I like mints, whores and ponies



The world makes sense now...


----------



## Mary

IRC is a scary place.
*hides behind blanket of innocence*


----------



## Blu Rose

Mary said:


> IRC is a scary place.
> *hides behind blanket of innocence*



I've never been there before.


----------



## BungoTheElf

oath2order said:


> [21:57] <oath2order> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5eOrcfisEg
> [21:57] <Karla> my
> [21:57] <Karla> ****ing
> [21:57] <Karla> ears
> [21:57] <oath2order> did you have headphones?
> [21:57] <Karla> you ****
> [21:57] <Karla> yes
> [21:57] <Karla> and i turned it up
> [21:57] <oath2order> YES
> [21:58] <Karla> because it was quiet at the start
> [21:58] <oath2order> YES YES YES
> [21:58] <Minties> Hahaha
> [21:58] <oath2order> OH MYGOD
> [21:58] <Karla> you stupid ****



WHY DOES EVERYTHING HAPPEN AFTER I LEAVE? ;o


----------



## Minties

SirGanatar said:


> [10:22] <Minties> I like mints, whores and ponies



LOL TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mary said:


> IRC is a scary place.
> *hides behind blanket of innocence*



Are you homeschooled or something?


----------



## oath2order

KarlaKGB said:


> Are you homeschooled or something?



#nofilter

[21:49] <oath2order> That gif has everything Kayla loves: Three black men, Target, and Nutella
[21:49] <&Jubs> hey kayla
[21:49] <@ProfGallows> AW **** SON
[21:49] <Kayla> LOL OATH
[21:49] <@ProfGallows> DAYUM


----------



## oath2order

[12:52:59 AM] (Channel) Trundle: 
I'm coming


----------



## unravel

Mary said:


> IRC is a scary place.
> *hides behind blanket of innocence*



Uhhh yeah at first and now I get used to it, yes I'm shy (in RL)


----------



## iLoveYou

oath2order said:


> #nofilter
> 
> [21:49] <oath2order> That gif has everything Kayla loves: Three black men, Target, and Nutella
> [21:49] <&Jubs> hey kayla
> [21:49] <@ProfGallows> AW **** SON
> [21:49] <Kayla> LOL OATH
> [21:49] <@ProfGallows> DAYUM



[01:49] <oath2order> I thought it was Minties x Kayla because Kayla adopts all the new people like Angelina Jolie and babies

Oh Oath. Two days in a row. He's good. C:


----------



## Mary

KarlaKGB said:


> Are you homeschooled or something?



Noooo.

You people are scary though.


----------



## iLoveYou

[01:54] <oath2order> "Let it go *****, let it go, can't hold dis **** back no mo'. Let it go ***** let it go, get yo ass out and slam da door"

<3 lyrics to remember forever


----------



## Laurina

iLoveYou said:


> [01:54] <oath2order> "Let it go *****, let it go, can't hold dis **** back no mo'. Let it go ***** let it go, get yo ass out and slam da door"
> 
> <3 lyrics to remember forever



Would be more perfect if we got a recording of Jubs rapping for us :c What a disaster.


----------



## Mary

Oath needs psychological help.


----------



## Laurina

<oath2order> I do suck, by the way, but now is not the time or place for that
<oath2order>


----------



## oath2order

Minties said this about me.

[02:56] <Minties> YOU SICK ****


----------



## Trent the Paladin

[03:05] <@Thunder> i know how you love the peanut butter


----------



## Minties

[20:26] <@Thunder> sounds like a mouthful


----------



## oath2order

[22:05] <Dark> i want to come now

if you know what I mean


----------



## oath2order

[00:25] <Kayla> Minties I wanna come live with you in Australia though!
[00:25] <Minties> yeah that would be awful


yes I know it's out of context but it's funny


----------



## oath2order

[02:18] <Minties> Jubs has me on bottom too


[02:18] <Kayla> all these dominant males


----------



## iLoveYou

oath2order said:


> [00:25] <Kayla> Minties I wanna come live with you in Australia though!
> [00:25] <Minties> yeah that would be awful
> 
> 
> yes I know it's out of context but it's funny



LOL. That's what you were laughing at you little sneak. 




oath2order said:


> [02:18] <Minties> Jubs has me on bottom too
> [02:18] <Kayla> all these dominant males



u feels me


----------



## Minties

Jubs in mumble: shoot your thing all over the ground in front of you.


----------



## oath2order

[21:54] <Kuma> So is anyone coming?


----------



## oath2order

[14:03] <Canx> *** me in my butthole
[14:03] <oath2order> ^ wow
[14:03] <beary509> WHY.
[14:03] <FireNinja1> -_-
[14:03] <beary509> JUST WHY.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[14:21] <ITookYourWaffles> am i in?

that's what she said


----------



## Minties

Jubs on mumble: "I'm coming!"

totally not out of context either.


----------



## oath2order

Minties said:


> Jubs on mumble: "I'm coming!"
> 
> totally not out of context either.



WAIT HE ACTUALLY SAID THAT IN CONTEXT.

WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE DOING ON MUMBLE.


----------



## Minties

Oh Oath, you know (;

Jubs on mumble: "Minties is so super awesome. She's my #1 waifu."

actually happened.


----------



## Dark

[02:04am] MintiesPhone: What are you playing
[02:04am] MintiesPhone: Tunder
[02:04am] Thunder: uncharted 3
[02:05am] Thunder: much worse than a bad hand, it's like someone pulled out a deck of cards from the trash can
[02:05am] MintiesPhone:  Oh
[02:05am] Jubs: https://24.media.tumblr.com/0c5f141879a21483c36951ba75a19254/tumblr_muzo2fjcKQ1rhsxz3o1_1280.jpg
[02:05am] MintiesPhone: You spelled league of legends wrong
[02:05am] MintiesPhone: My life in a gif jubs
[02:05am] Thunder: oh god jubs lol
[02:06am] Thunder: you guys need to be more of a console gamer tssk
[02:06am] MintiesPhone: I mean in an image
[02:06am] MintiesPhone: Hey I was married to my xbox
[02:06am] MintiesPhone: I could spank you in cod
[02:06am] Jubs: buy me a ps4 and ill play with you thunder
[02:06am] MintiesPhone: I could also spank you irl
[02:06am] MintiesPhone: Hahahaha
[02:06am] Jubs: woah there
[02:07am] MintiesPhone: I want anps4
[02:07am] MintiesPhone: A ps4
[02:07am] MintiesPhone: What jubs anything for thunder
[02:08am] Dark: odamn


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> Oh Oath, you know (;
> 
> Jubs on mumble: "Minties is so super awesome. She's my #1 waifu."
> 
> actually happened.



Outright fabrication.


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> Outright fabrication.



Full true

(Robin): I want his masculine mustache to tickle me right between my thighs


----------



## Thunder

Dark said:


> [02:06am] MintiesPhone: I could spank you in cod



im terrible in any cod that's not black ops


----------



## unravel

oath2order said:


> [14:21] <ITookYourWaffles> am i in?
> 
> that's what she said



Oh please oath I'm using mobile that time can't see the red fonts I have to go to status tab.
#rude :U


----------



## Lauren

In mumble 

Minties and Lauren - jubs say your joke! 
Jubs - I will, I'm creating suspension
Lauren - was that the joke?


----------



## Justin

[4:11:11 AM] (Channel) Mintiesss: uhh
[4:11:14 AM] (Channel) Mintiesss: just think
[4:11:22 AM] (Channel) Mintiesss: ing about jubs pants


----------



## oath2order

[14:08] <Superpenguin> I'm already in.

This is not out of context. This is exactly what you think.


----------



## BungoTheElf

[14:17] * Quits: LookyHooky (Client exited)
[14:17] <lynn105> she's a cute blue/purple duck
[14:18] <lynn105> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?131526-Pate-is-moving!!!
[14:19] <Superpenguin> No thanks.
[14:19] * Joins: Horus
[14:19] * ChanServ sets mode: +v Horus
[14:19] <Superpenguin> Oath should take her.
[14:19] <+Horus> Take her oath
[14:19] <oath2order> YOU PEOPLE AND YOUR DREAMIES
[14:19] <+Horus> oh
[14:19] <+Horus> nvm


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> [4:11:11 AM] (Channel) Mintiesss: uhh
> [4:11:14 AM] (Channel) Mintiesss: just think
> [4:11:22 AM] (Channel) Mintiesss: ing about jubs pants



Omg I'm. .. my face.. quoting Minties when she's drunk. 

And LOL Oath loves his dreamies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> im terrible in any cod that's not black ops



Black Ops <3 I like you again, Thunder


----------



## Horus

oath2order said:


> [14:03] <Canx> *** me in my butthole
> [14:03] <oath2order> ^ wow
> [14:03] <beary509> WHY.
> [14:03] <FireNinja1> -_-
> [14:03] <beary509> JUST WHY.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> [14:21] <ITookYourWaffles> am i in?
> 
> that's what she said




<Jubs> it's hard


----------



## Minties

(Karla) be strong
(Karla) jubs
(&Jubs) I'm trying
(&Jubs) but
(&Jubs) its hard
(Karla) oh
(Karla) is it
(MintiesPhone) Yeah it is
(&Jubs) ...


----------



## Lauren

Clearly this has turned into the shame jubs thread and sexual innuendos


----------



## Justin

Lauren said:


> Clearly this has turned into the shame jubs thread and sexual innuendos



pretty much


----------



## Trundle

[21:21] <Trundle> hey guys let's do a forum wide club penguin day
[21:22] <Kayla> I really like that sled mini game
[21:22] <&Jubs> LOL
[21:22] <Trundle> me too!!!
[21:22] <&Jubs> THE SLED GAME
[21:22] <Kayla> 
[21:22] * Quits: tsundere (Client exited)
[21:22] * Joins: You
[21:22] <MintiesPhone> Hey im playing league
[21:22] <&Jubs> club penguin tbt game ngight


----------



## oath2order

It's my fault it became sexual sorry


----------



## Mary

oath2order said:


> It's my fault it became sexual sorry



IRC or TBT? Or America?


----------



## oath2order

Mary said:


> IRC or TBT? Or America?



This thread.

I keep posting sexual innuendos I'm sorry


----------



## Mary

oath2order said:


> This thread.
> 
> I keep posting sexual innuendos I'm sorry



It's okay, you should see Blu Rose and I on Chatzy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(1:55:44 AM) Kuma: I just found out that my bird died
(1:55:46 AM) Kuma: ;-;
(1:55:47 AM) Kayla: D'aww {:


----------



## Minties

[18:00] <@Thunder> why were there so many bananas anyway


----------



## Lauren

oath2order said:


> It's my fault it became sexual sorry



It wasn't a ***** at you, I find them harious ^.^


----------



## Lauren

Gandalf - I don't shave my beard, I have bum fluff


----------



## Gandalf

I TOLD YOU THAT IN CONFIDENCE DAMMIT


----------



## Lauren

Gandalf said:


> I TOLD YOU THAT IN CONFIDENCE DAMMIT



Don't cry baby, someone was on my account, I didn't do it, promise!


----------



## oath2order

[20:18] <Karla> tumblr is literally people reblogging emo **** or sex


----------



## Lauren

oath2order said:


> [20:18] <Karla> tumblr is literally people reblogging emo **** or sex



I do neither, mines weird game stuff or voldemort


----------



## Laurina

<@Thunder> i should probably beat it


----------



## oath2order

LaurinaMN said:


> <@Thunder> i should probably beat it



I don't even want to know the context behind this omg


----------



## Thunder

LaurinaMN said:


> <@Thunder> i should probably beat it



Goddammit


----------



## oath2order

[01:10] <+minties> But Jake always has his period

sorry not sorry


----------



## Minties

(Jubs) he didn't appreciate my glow in the dark condoms suggestion
(Jubs) what a shame
(minties) I feel like that would be hard to use
(minties) You'd have to hold your **** like under a lamp
(Jubs) but like
(Jubs) lightsaber ****
(minties) Okay you should buy them
(Jubs) I'll buy Horus some
(minties) You and horus
(Jubs) no need to be jealous of our lightsaber ****s


----------



## Horus

Minties said:


> (Jubs) he didn't appreciate my glow in the dark condoms suggestion
> (Jubs) what a shame
> (minties) I feel like that would be hard to use
> (minties) You'd have to hold your **** like under a lamp
> (Jubs) but like
> (Jubs) lightsaber ****
> (minties) Okay you should buy them
> (Jubs) I'll buy Horus some
> (minties) You and horus
> (Jubs) no need to be jealous of our lightsaber ****s


It'll be something like this :')


----------



## oath2order

[22:55] <RobRob> And that's just my girth


----------



## SockHead

stop


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> stop



Nope. Not happening.


----------



## iLoveYou

[23:02] <oath2order> Lesbian lobster - a whole new meaning to eating fish

<3 He's so good at this


----------



## Mary

This. Thread.

There's that fluffy, sweet side of me that thinks this is totally inappropriate, and then there's my dark side that is laughing her *** off.


----------



## Beary

oath2order said:


> [14:03] <Canx> *** me in my butthole
> [14:03] <oath2order> ^ wow
> [14:03] <beary509> WHY.
> [14:03] <FireNinja1> -_-
> [14:03] <beary509> JUST WHY.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> [14:21] <ITookYourWaffles> am i in?
> 
> that's what she said




HAHAHAHA
DYING
I actually got into a quote o.o






Mary said:


> This. Thread.
> 
> There's that fluffy, sweet side of me that thinks this is totally inappropriate, and then there's my dark side that is laughing her *** off.



YES.
YES,
YES.
THIS IS ME.


----------



## Minties

[19:45] * Thunder sets mode: +o Minties
[19:45] * Minties sets mode: -v Horus
[19:45] * Thunder sets mode: -o Minties


----------



## iLoveYou

Minties said:


> [19:45] * Thunder sets mode: +o Minties
> [19:45] * Minties sets mode: -v Horus
> [19:45] * Thunder sets mode: -o Minties



YOU. WERE. SO. FAST. <3 

Best mod right here c:
Getting all the important tasks done.


----------



## Lauren

Minties said:


> [19:45] * Thunder sets mode: +o Minties
> [19:45] * Minties sets mode: -v Horus
> [19:45] * Thunder sets mode: -o Minties



YYYYEEEEESSSSS


----------



## Superpenguin

[16:42] <+Kuma> And now my hands smell like the stuff


----------



## oath2order

[20:00] <&Jubs> good thing about gammar nazis they can spell valentine


----------



## Pathetic

[21:28] <@Thunder> ooh bras stuffed with stuffed crusts maybe?
[21:28] <@Thunder> i dont know what i'm talking about anymore i'm just being weird at this point
[21:28] <orangepeanut> dude all those crumbs
[21:28] <orangepeanut> so much chafing
[21:29] <Makkine> im getting uncomfortable 
[21:29] <@Thunder> lol
[21:29] <orangepeanut> hahahaha
[21:29] <Kayla> Thund3r your fantasies are definitely something


----------



## Trundle

[22:31] <Kayla> *sweats nervously*


----------



## oath2order

0:13] <+Minties> LOLOLOL
[00:13] <@Thunder> no oath go **** yourself
[00:14] <&Jubs> he would


One sentence sums up each of their personalities.


----------



## Minties

Hahaha it absolutely does Oath.


----------



## oath2order

[00:24] <@Thunder> they arr rook arike


----------



## Mary

oath2order said:


> 0:13] <+Minties> LOLOLOL
> [00:13] <@Thunder> no oath go **** yourself
> [00:14] <&Jubs> he would
> 
> 
> One sentence sums up each of their personalities.


Going in my sig.


----------



## oath2order

Mary said:


> Going in my sig.



you forgot the [0 in Mintie.


----------



## oath2order

[01:27] <@Thunder> yeah oath is right its adorable


----------



## RobRob

oath2order said:


> [22:55] <RobRob> And that's just my girth



Oh God.


----------



## oath2order

RobRob said:


> Oh God.



LOOK IF IT'S REMOTELY SEXUAL I'M POSTING IT HERE.


----------



## Thunder

I think I'm just gonna ban Oath from this thread


----------



## iLoveYou

Thunder said:


> I think I'm just gonna ban Oath from this thread



[02:22] <Kayla> Do it and I hack your account Thunder. Don't ****ing touch Oath. >:c


----------



## RobRob

[02:22] <Kayla> touch Oath. >:c


----------



## Thunder

RobRob said:


> [02:22] <Kayla> touch Oath. >:c



hahahahahaha

[01:51] <Kayla> peeing is another good way to mark territory
[01:51] <Kayla> no lives have to be spared you violent thug
[01:51] <Kayla> no lives have to be taken *
[01:51] <minties> Wow that was violent



[05:24] <+Kayla> I will get all of my friends to post there
[05:24] <+Horus> What friends
[05:24] <+Kayla> you
[05:25] <+Horus> oh
[05:25] <+Horus> gl


----------



## Minties

Jubs on mumble: "I'm always flapping my bird"


----------



## oath2order

[23:59] * &Jubs (~Justin@BellTreeForums.vhost) Quit (Connection reset by peer)

A rare moment when Jubs leaves the IRC.


----------



## Minties

(@Thunder) oh i see, you crapped your thundies and just TOSSED IT ASIDE

I just can't even.  LOL


----------



## BungoTheElf

[12:53] <RobRob> I just realized that I met someone who's in those The Hobbit movies 
[12:53] <Trundle> 80/30 so bad
[12:53] <+Gandalf> WHAT WHOW WHAT
[12:53] <RobRob> Or that I have in the past
[12:53] <Tom29193> Nice Rob
[12:53] <+Gandalf> WHOO
[12:53] <+Gandalf> WHHOOOOOOO
[12:53] <Trundle> gandalf you okay?
[12:53] <Tom29193> Calm your boner Gandalf
[12:53] * Gandalf dead
[12:53] <&Jubs> Gandalf
[12:53] <&Jubs> it
[12:53] <RobRob> Person who plays the roll of Beorn.
[12:53] <&Jubs> it's gonna be okay
[12:53] <&Jubs> we can work through this
[12:54] <+SirGanatar> Did you......touch him? =o
[12:54] <RobRob> What's going on D:
[12:54] <+Gandalf> thats crazy awesome
[12:54] <RobRob> 
[12:54] <+Gandalf> I remember when we got the first screenshots of beorn
[12:55] <RobRob> He's a big actor over here in Sweden.
[12:55] <+Gandalf> and every was getting their jimmies in a knot cause he looked like sonic


----------



## Lauren

<Trundle> JUST SAY IT[22:31]
<Trundle> RIGHT HERE[22:31] 
<Trundle> GIVE IT TO ME STRAIGHT
<Trundle> pls jer

TRUNDLE U DESPERATE ****


----------



## Justin

<Tom29193> So who do you guys think needs to come out of the closet in hollywood?
<oath2order> You
<Kayla> You
<Jubs> You
<Jer> You
<Horus> You
<Thunder> you

Kayla committing IRC Quotes fraud. Never trust her:

<Jubs> thunder kinda ruined it tho
<Jubs> too lazy to use his shift key
<Kayla> edit it
<Kayla> EDIT IT
<Kayla> no one will have to know


----------



## oath2order

[22:37] <Tom29193> D**ks
[22:37] <~Jer> D**ks

These are some statements I can get behind.


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> <Tom29193> So who do you guys think needs to come out of the closet in hollywood?
> <oath2order> You
> <Kayla> You
> <Jubs> You
> <Jer> You
> <Horus> You
> <Thunder> you



hey i was smackdab in the middle you fraud!


----------



## Mary

oath2order said:


> [22:37] <Tom29193> D**ks
> [22:37] <~Jer> D**ks
> 
> These are some statements I can get behind.



I will follow these people to the gates of hell.


----------



## iLoveYou

Justin said:


> <Tom29193> So who do you guys think needs to come out of the closet in hollywood?
> <oath2order> You
> <Kayla> You
> <Jubs> You
> <Jer> You
> <Horus> You
> <Thunder> *Y*ou



IT'S A NEW RECORD.
I'd like to fank everyone who participated and helped us get to 6, when we were struggling at 5.



Justin said:


> Kayla committing IRC Quotes fraud. Never trust her:
> 
> <Jubs> thunder kinda ruined it tho
> <Jubs> too lazy to use his shift key
> <Kayla> edit it
> <Kayla> EDIT IT
> <Kayla> no one will have to know



[22:48] <Kayla> LOL JUSTIN


----------



## Thunder

21:49	Kayla	touch Oath >:{


----------



## oath2order

[22:52] * Jer sets mode: +h Jubs
[22:52] * Jer sets mode: -a Jubs
[22:52] <Dark> jubs pls
[22:52] <oath2order> oh****
[22:52] * Jubs was kicked by Thunder (Boop, got your nose)
[22:52] <@Thunder> HAHA


----------



## iLoveYou

Thunder said:


> RobRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> [02:22] <Kayla> touch Oath. >:c
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha
Click to expand...




Thunder said:


> 21:49	Kayla	touch Oath >:{



:d <3 

As Thunder would say .. [21:06] <@Thunder> much laghter XD


----------



## Gandalf

oath2order said:


> [22:52] * Jer sets mode: +h Jubs
> [22:52] * Jer sets mode: -a Jubs
> [22:52] <Dark> jubs pls
> [22:52] <oath2order> oh****
> [22:52] * Jubs was kicked by Thunder (Boop, got your nose)
> [22:52] <@Thunder> HAHA



I'm so glad this happened yet at the same time furious that I missed it. Golden irc moment. RIP in peace, Jubs.


----------



## Lauren

Gandalf said:


> I'm so glad this happened yet at the same time furious that I missed it. Golden irc moment. RIP in peace, Jubs.



Yeah, this is what I get for sleeping, god damn it.


----------



## oath2order

[17:00] <oath2order> Someone needs to take that gif and put it to this music
[17:00] <oath2order> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCPj4JPbKtA

I WANT A SIGNAL BOOST ON THIS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## BungoTheElf

oath2order said:


> [17:00] <oath2order> Someone needs to take that gif and put it to this music
> [17:00] <oath2order> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCPj4JPbKtA
> 
> I WANT A SIGNAL BOOST ON THIS MAKE IT HAPPEN



http://gifsound.com/?gif=i.imgur.com/cyjpeVd.gif&v=XCPj4JPbKtA


----------



## oath2order

lynn105 said:


> http://gifsound.com/?gif=i.imgur.com/cyjpeVd.gif&v=XCPj4JPbKtA



I love you.


----------



## oath2order

[01:03] * Jubs sets mode: +o oath2order
[01:03] * Thunder was kicked by oath2order (oath2order)
[01:03] <@oath2order> YES
[01:03] <@oath2order> FINALLY
[01:03] <@oath2order> HAHAHAHAHA
[01:04] * Thunder (Mibbit@protectedhost-D8424318.ok.ok.cox.net) has joined #belltree
[01:04] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Thunder
[01:04] <@oath2order> HI THUNDER
[01:04] * Thunder sets mode: +b oath2order!*@*
[01:04] <&Jubs> bad oath
[01:04] <@oath2order> ****
[01:04] * You were kicked by Thunder (Nope)
[01:05] * Now talking in #belltree
[01:05] <oath2order> worth it


----------



## Elijo

5:51 PM Jubs: Kuma's gonna get ya


----------



## Thunder

_2:42    Jubs    HELP
02:42    Jubs    WHAT YEAR IS IT
02:42    Jubs    WHERE AM I
02:42    Jubs    HELPPPPP
02:42    minties    Jubs calm your ****
02:42    Jubs    I CANT
02:42    Jubs    THEY'RE SPIRALING OUT OF CONTROLLL
02:43    Jubs    WAIT
02:43    Jubs    A ****ING SECOND
02:43    Jubs    MY POKEMON DIED
02:43    Jubs    WHAT
02:43    minties    Wot
02:43    Jubs    WHAT THE ****
02:43    minties    Duh
02:43    Thunder    ...
02:43    Thunder    horus help your partner lol
02:43    Jubs    ALREADY
02:43    Horus    Nah
02:43    Jubs    I'm never playing this ****ty game again
02:43    Horus    We're so done
02:44    minties    Hahaha
02:45    minties    Jubs
02:45    minties    Jubs
02:45    Jubs    WHAT
02:45    Jubs    ITS COMMUNICATING
02:45    minties    Do you need a hug
02:45    Jubs    STAND BY FOR NINTENDO DIAL UP SERVERS
02:45    Jubs    OH ****
02:45    Jubs    LOW HEALTH NOISR
02:45    Jubs    OH ****
02:45    Jubs    OH ****
_
-Jubs and Pokemon


----------



## Gandalf

[18:34] <Gandalf> no i like kuma, shes aight'
[18:34] <Bidoof> o
[18:35] <Bidoof> i hope u die

Typical ****ing jake


----------



## Elijo

Gandalf said:


> [18:34] <Gandalf> no i like kuma, shes aight'
> [18:34] <Bidoof> o
> [18:35] <Bidoof> i hope u die
> 
> Typical ****ing jake



That was rude of him. But whatever.


----------



## Thunder

23:53	oath2order	oh god kill me for this
23:53	oath2order	wow
23:53	oath2order	such clever
23:53	oath2order	much fail
23:53	oath2order	god damn it


----------



## oath2order

[01:06] <&Jubs> I thought oath's salt was bad


----------



## oath2order

[01:34] <%Gandalf> take that tom
[01:34] <%Gandalf> buttslut


----------



## RobRob

[03:07] <Makkine> i guess u could say


----------



## oath2order

[01:47] <&Jubs> well it doesn't have ****s in it
[01:47] <&Jubs> so i doubt oath will
[01:47] <oath2order> ****s what
[01:47] <+Minties> oath heard ****s, get down


----------



## SirGanatar

[00:44] <&Jubs> i still dont remember why i gave you it in the first place gandalf
[00:44] <&Jubs> you've had it for like 5 months
[00:44] <+Gandalf> i do remember when it happened
[00:44] <+Gandalf> that you vowed never to remove it
[00:45] <Kayla> what did you do?
[00:45] <&Jubs> pretty sure
[00:45] <&Jubs> i did not
[00:45] <+Minties> gandalf probably gave him his body
[00:45] * Gandalf is now known as witness
[00:45] <+Minties> to have it for 5 months
[00:45] <+witness> pretty sure you did i remember
[00:45] * witness is now known as Gandalf
[00:45] <+Minties> LOL
[00:45] <Kayla> Lmfao
[00:46] <+Gandalf> ^^speakin the truth


----------



## iLoveYou

[01:47] <&Jubs> i still dont remember why i gave you voice in the first place gandalf
[01:47] <&Jubs> you've had it for like 5 months
[01:47] <+Gandalf> i do remember when it happened
[01:47] <+Gandalf> that you vowed never to remove it
[01:48] <&Jubs> pretty sure
[01:48] <&Jubs> i did not
[01:48] * Gandalf is now known as witness
[01:48] <+witness> pretty sure you did i remember
[01:48] * witness is now known as Gandalf
[00:46] <+Gandalf> ^^speakin the truth

What a little **** {:

[01:53] <Kayla> dammit I did the work SirGanatar :{ but you were too quick
[01:54] <&Jubs> wow
[01:54] <&Jubs> that colouring kayla
[01:54] <&Jubs> next level ****
[01:54] <Kayla> Fanx !!!
[01:54] <Kayla> I KNOW
[01:54] <Kayla> I tried to match the colour from the IRC


----------



## Thunder

The result of a failed Surprise mode playthrough in Luigi's Mansion 2



Spoiler



04:52	Jubs	WOW
04:52	minties	HAHAHA
04:52	Thunder	****ING
04:52	Thunder	RUSH
04:52	Jubs	**** this game
04:52	minties	TOO GOOD FOR ME
04:52	Jubs	im out
04:52	Jubs	bye
04:52	Jubs	****
04:52	Jubs	this
04:52	Jubs	****ty
04:52	Jubs	game
04:52	Jubs	**** canada
04:52	minties	Hahahaha
04:53	Thunder	I GOT STUCK
04:53	minties	Literally jubs you need a hug
04:53	Thunder	IN A GODDAMN VASE
04:53	minties	LIKE USUAL
04:53	Jubs	LOL
04:53	Jubs	amazing thunder
04:53	Thunder	I WAS LOOKING FOR TIMERS
04:53	Thunder	ALL I GOT WERE RATS, GHOSTS AND TRAPS
04:53	Thunder	RAH
04:53	Jubs	this game is almost worse than pokemon
04:53	Kayla	LOL wdf @ **** Canada
04:53	minties	Hahaha jubs
04:53	Jubs	a canadian studio made this ****ty game
04:53	Jubs	thats why
04:54	minties	Your anger is hilarious
04:54	Thunder	fuuuck meee
04:54	Thunder	...so you guys wanna go at it again lol
04:54	Jubs	okay ;D
04:54	minties	Hahaha
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	minties	Yes
04:54	Thunder	you're so easy jubs
04:54	Kayla	LOLOLOL
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Thunder	oh jubs
04:54	minties	Yeah he is :3
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	NO
04:54	Jubs	<Jubs> this game is almost worse than pokemon
04:54	Jubs	i take this back
04:54	Jubs	it is worse than pokemon
04:54	Jubs	if such a thing
04:55	Jubs	is even possible
04:55	minties	But pandas
04:55	Jubs	you killed my panda
04:55	Jubs	*****
04:55	Thunder	squishy panda
04:55	Thunder	you're almost like kayla
04:55	minties	Hey
04:55	Kayla	uhm wat
04:55	minties	Jubs I'm just gonna give you a cuddle ok
04:55	Thunder	who send little babies to fight?
04:56	minties	It'll be alright
04:56	Thunder	jubs sent a baby pokemon to it's death kayla
04:56	minties	LOL
04:56	Kayla	Lmfao
04:56	minties	Yeah I one shot it
04:56	Jubs	i'm too angry for cuddles
04:56	minties	Hahaha
04:56	Kayla	no such thing
04:56	minties	Exactly kayla
04:57	Thunder	i think the end of that sentence kind of takes away from your rage
04:57	Thunder	JUBS NO NEED CUDDLES *lifts desk*
04:57	Jubs	LOL
04:57	Jubs	exactly
04:57	minties	Lmao
04:57	Kayla	much hulk !!
04:57	Jubs	I'm gonna work on my AC mafia **** this ****
04:58	Kayla	LOL wow



Also during that time the multiplayer in Luigi's Mansion 2 glitched the **** out



Spoiler



05:01	Thunder	someone else fell into the wall again this time
05:01	Thunder	was that you kayla?
05:01	Kayla	Uhms I think so
05:01	Jubs	you think so
05:01	Kayla	I don't even know
05:01	Kayla	I saw a wall
05:01	Thunder	the experience has left her very disoriented
05:01	Jubs	you don't know if you *FELL INTO A ****ING WALL*
05:02	Kayla	I don't know :{
05:02	Kayla	It was like
05:02	minties	Wow jubs
05:02	Kayla	an open space
05:02	minties	Going full tom tonight
05:02	Kayla	with a wall missing
05:02	Gandalf	hahaha
05:02	minties	Reave kayra arone
05:02	Thunder	i'm just laughing my ass off here
05:02	Kayla	:{
05:02	Jubs	it's my turn to go full tom
05:02	Jubs	enjoy
05:02	minties	NO JUSTIN
05:02	Gandalf	yes justin
05:02	minties	YOU STOP THAT SALT
05:02	Gandalf	feel the salt seeping through your veins
05:02	Jubs	it feels good gandalf
05:02	Jubs	it does
05:03	Jubs	oh yeah i forgot to add salt to the glossary
05:03	Jubs	I'm feeling in the right mood to add that now


----------



## iLoveYou

Thunder said:


> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> The result of a failed Surprise mode playthrough in Luigi's Mansion 2
> 
> 04:52	Jubs	WOW
> 04:52	minties	HAHAHA
> 04:52	Thunder	****ING
> 04:52	Thunder	RUSH
> 04:52	Jubs	**** this game
> 04:52	minties	TOO GOOD FOR ME
> 04:52	Jubs	im out
> 04:52	Jubs	bye
> 04:52	Jubs	****
> 04:52	Jubs	this
> 04:52	Jubs	****ty
> 04:52	Jubs	game
> 04:52	Jubs	**** canada
> 04:52	minties	Hahahaha
> 04:53	Thunder	I GOT STUCK
> 04:53	minties	Literally jubs you need a hug
> 04:53	Thunder	IN A GODDAMN VASE
> 04:53	minties	LIKE USUAL
> 04:53	Jubs	LOL
> 04:53	Jubs	amazing thunder
> 04:53	Thunder	I WAS LOOKING FOR TIMERS
> 04:53	Thunder	ALL I GOT WERE RATS, GHOSTS AND TRAPS
> 04:53	Thunder	RAH
> 04:53	Jubs	this game is almost worse than pokemon
> 04:53	Kayla	LOL wdf @ **** Canada
> 04:53	minties	Hahaha jubs
> 04:53	Jubs	a canadian studio made this ****ty game
> 04:53	Jubs	thats why
> 04:54	minties	Your anger is hilarious
> 04:54	Thunder	fuuuck meee
> 04:54	Thunder	...so you guys wanna go at it again lol
> 04:54	Jubs	okay ;D
> 04:54	minties	Hahaha
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	minties	Yes
> 04:54	Thunder	you're so easy jubs
> 04:54	Kayla	LOLOLOL
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Thunder	oh jubs
> 04:54	minties	Yeah he is :3
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	NO
> 04:54	Jubs	<Jubs> this game is almost worse than pokemon
> 04:54	Jubs	i take this back
> 04:54	Jubs	it is worse than pokemon
> 04:54	Jubs	if such a thing
> 04:55	Jubs	is even possible
> 04:55	minties	But pandas
> 04:55	Jubs	you killed my panda
> 04:55	Jubs	*****
> 04:55	Thunder	squishy panda
> 04:55	Thunder	you're almost like kayla
> 04:55	minties	Hey
> 04:55	Kayla	uhm wat
> 04:55	minties	Jubs I'm just gonna give you a cuddle ok
> 04:55	Thunder	who send little babies to fight?
> 04:56	minties	It'll be alright
> 04:56	Thunder	jubs sent a baby pokemon to it's death kayla
> 04:56	minties	LOL
> 04:56	Kayla	Lmfao
> 04:56	minties	Yeah I one shot it
> 04:56	Jubs	i'm too angry for cuddles
> 04:56	minties	Hahaha
> 04:56	Kayla	no such thing
> 04:56	minties	Exactly kayla
> 04:57	Thunder	i think the end of that sentence kind of takes away from your rage
> 04:57	Thunder	JUBS NO NEED CUDDLES *lifts desk*
> 04:57	Jubs	LOL
> 04:57	Jubs	exactly
> 04:57	minties	Lmao
> 04:57	Kayla	much hulk !!
> 04:57	Jubs	I'm gonna work on my AC mafia **** this ****
> 04:58	Kayla	LOL wow
> 
> Also during that time the multiplayer in Luigi's Mansion 2 glitched the **** out
> 
> 05:01	Thunder	someone else fell into the wall again this time
> 05:01	Thunder	was that you kayla?
> 05:01	Kayla	Uhms I think so
> 05:01	Jubs	you think so
> 05:01	Kayla	I don't even know
> 05:01	Kayla	I saw a wall
> 05:01	Thunder	the experience has left her very disoriented
> 05:01	Jubs	you don't know if you *FELL INTO A ****ING WALL*
> 05:02	Kayla	I don't know :{
> 05:02	Kayla	It was like
> 05:02	minties	Wow jubs
> 05:02	Kayla	an open space
> 05:02	minties	Going full tom tonight
> 05:02	Kayla	with a wall missing
> 05:02	Gandalf	hahaha
> 05:02	minties	Reave kayra arone
> 05:02	Thunder	i'm just laughing my ass off here
> 05:02	Kayla	:{
> 05:02	Jubs	it's my turn to go full tom
> 05:02	Jubs	enjoy
> 05:02	minties	NO JUSTIN
> 05:02	Gandalf	yes justin
> 05:02	minties	YOU STOP THAT SALT
> 05:02	Gandalf	feel the salt seeping through your veins
> 05:02	Jubs	it feels good gandalf
> 05:02	Jubs	it does
> 05:03	Jubs	oh yeah i forgot to add salt to the glossary
> 05:03	Jubs	I'm feeling in the right mood to add that now



Too long. Didn't bother to read, friend.

Orange Luigi was worst Luigi.


----------



## Thunder

I'm pretty sure you were orange luigi a few times


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> I'm pretty sure you were orange luigi a few times



would'nt surprise me


----------



## oath2order

[18:46] <+Tom29193> We always kill like the same people first night
[18:46] <+Tom29193> Jubs Horus Kayla Me
[18:46] <oath2order> IRC Mafia is basically everybody shouting at each other
[18:46] <+Tom29193> Sometimes Oath if he's a cop


----------



## Trundle

[19:47] <~Jer> but how will i cook my breasts if I'm playing mafia?????!!!?!2


----------



## oath2order

[20:48] <JayyJayy> it tastes so much better


----------



## SockHead

mods please delete this thread for me


----------



## Horus

<Thunder[Mobile]> if i had id chow down on waffles
<Minties> Belgian waffles?
<Thunder[Mobile]> any kind of waffle
<Jubs> ........
<Jubs> .... blue... waffles?
<Thunder[Mobile]> Yes


D:


----------



## Blu Rose

Jas0n said:


> (basically, I just like advertisement for the IRC. Suck it up.)



I'll just say this right now: this just convinced me to never go on the IRC. If this is the great advertisement, it's hilarious, but I'm too innocent.
For now.


----------



## Beary

[14:39] <beary509>  ?
[14:40] <beary509> Anyone? D:
[14:41] * Quits: River (Client exited)
[14:41] <Robin> Hey, beary509!
[14:41] <Robin> What's up? 
[14:41] <beary509> The atmoshphere
[14:41] <beary509> 
[14:41] <Robin> i haet u
[14:41] * Joins: `Ablaze
[14:42] <beary509> D:
[14:42] <beary509> </3


SMH </3


----------



## BungoTheElf

[20:27] <@Thunder> did the papa potato have a mustache or
[20:27] <volvagia> tomato one > all
[20:27] <lynn105> nick started it all with johny
[20:27] <@Thunder> papatato
[20:27] * Quits: Bidoof (Quit: Bidoof)
[20:27] <Superpenguin> Eating shoogur
[20:27] <volvagia> no papa
[20:28] <Superpenguin> open your mouth
[20:28] <lynn105> haha
[20:28] <Superpenguin> oh I forgot a part.
[20:28] <Robin> JayyJayy come baaack
[20:28] <lynn105> *ha
[20:28] <Superpenguin> dammit
[20:28] <volvagia> u forgot telling lies 
[20:28] <Superpenguin> ik. :'(
[20:28] <lynn105> johny johny
[20:29] <Superpenguin> yes papa
[20:29] <volvagia> eating sugar
[20:29] <Superpenguin> no papa
[20:30] <volvagia> telling lies
[20:30] <lynn105> no papa
[20:30] <volvagia> open ur mouth
[20:30] <Superpenguin> ha ha ha
[20:30] <volvagia> perfect


----------



## Justin

Blu Rose said:


> I'll just say this right now: this just convinced me to never go on the IRC. If this is the great advertisement, it's hilarious, but I'm too innocent.
> For now.



Hahaha that's a good point.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> <Thunder[Mobile]> if i had id chow down on waffles
> <Minties> Belgian waffles?
> <Thunder[Mobile]> any kind of waffle
> <Jubs> ........
> <Jubs> .... blue... waffles?
> <Thunder[Mobile]> Yes
> 
> 
> D:



SLANDER


----------



## Mary

oh, go eat your blue waffles.


----------



## Gandalf

[11:34] <~Jer> what would thunder do without Quick Before The Mods Come
[11:35] <@Kaiaa> Some work
[11:35] <@Kaiaa> OHHHHHHH


----------



## Thunder

Man, that burns.


----------



## Mary

Gandalf said:


> [11:34] <~Jer> what would thunder do without Quick Before The Mods Come
> [11:35] <@Kaiaa> Some work
> [11:35] <@Kaiaa> OHHHHHHH



*runs off to go high-five Kaiaa*


----------



## oath2order

[00:00] <~Jer> if you read and finish all three books (hobb, lotr, sil) i will go one one date with you


----------



## Beary

oath2order said:


> [00:00] <~Jer> if you read and finish all three books (hobb, lotr, sil) i will go one one date with you



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Does that mean I get a date? I've read all of those ;u;


----------



## oath2order

[02:56] <oath2order> oh wait
[02:56] <oath2order> what else can ping him
[02:56] * @Thunder sets out a few disney dvds
[02:56] <oath2order> Frozen sucks
[02:57] <@Thunder> now we wait
[02:57] <oath2order> Disney suck
[02:57] <oath2order> I am so getting kicked when he gets back
[02:57] <@Thunder> i know a couple of things that can ping him but i know better than to give it to you :B
*[02:57] <RobRob> I'll finger him, hold on.*
[02:57] <gabby245678> oath prepare to be blocked on every social media ever
[02:57] <gabby245678> FINGER HIM
[02:57] <gabby245678> what
[02:57] <oath2order> WAIT WHAT
[02:57] <gabby245678> welp
[02:57] <gabby245678> we know the trick to find jubs
[02:57] <oath2order> what the **** were you trying to say robrob


Jubs banned me soon afterwards


----------



## Thunder

^^^

02:00	Jubs	<oath2order> Frozen sucks
02:01	oath2order	****
02:01		--- Jubs has banned *!*@protectedhost-5200755C.washdc.fios.verizon.net
02:01		*** oath2order was kicked by Jubs (Jubs)


----------



## oath2order

[14:27] <Konan224> is this chat always like this?
[14:27] <oath2order> ye
[14:27] <FireNinja1> Konan224: yes
[14:27] <Konan224> sad
[14:27] <oath2order> it also involves bickering over the mafia game
[14:27] <Konan224> lol
[14:27] <FireNinja1> Welcome to the IRC. Get over it.
[14:28] <FireNinja1> lol oath. xD
[14:29] <oath2order> It ALSO features Thunder bullying me, Superpenguin and I having post-break-up arguments, me accusing beary509 of being mafia, me laughing at people's forum posts, Kuma yelling at me for kicking her out of my channel, SockHead's stoner comments, Horus' ponies, Gandalf's drunk comments, Dark and Laurina talking about their love for each other, Jas0n saying he has to go to work, sexual innuendos, Jubs and Minties flirting, and last but certainly not least, there is sometimes a surprise appearance from the local admin boss owner himself, jer.
[14:30] <oath2order> And THAT is the IRC


----------



## oath2order

[16:22] <Tinaa> pfft. cucumbers are the sexiest vegetables.


----------



## Hikari

oath2order said:


> [16:22] <Tinaa> pfft. cucumbers are the sexiest vegetables.



[15:26] <Tinaa> I'm going to peaches now.
[15:26] <lynn105> D:
[15:26] <+minties> You and your ****ing vegatables
[15:26] <Superpenguin> Sorry, Tina, guess that cucumber wasn't sexy enough for you. :/


----------



## Pathetic

[20:32] <+Minties> nice meat, oath


----------



## Mary

Pleeeease tell me that was out of context. #Scarred


----------



## oath2order

Mary said:


> Pleeeease tell me that was out of context. #Scarred



Nope. Whatever context you're likely imagining is exactly what went on.


----------



## Pathetic

[23:03] <~oath2order> you'll bend me over
[23:03] * Makkine DISS
[23:03] <~oath2order> what
[23:03] <Makkine> NO
[23:03] <Makkine> sp already has that covered
[23:03] <Makkine> amirite
[23:03] <Makkine> badumtss
[23:03] <Makkine> ill be here all night folks


----------



## Cory

Makkine said:


> [23:03] <~oath2order> you'll bend me over
> [23:03] * Makkine DISS
> [23:03] <~oath2order> what
> [23:03] <Makkine> NO
> [23:03] <Makkine> sp already has that covered
> [23:03] <Makkine> amirite
> [23:03] <Makkine> badumtss
> [23:03] <Makkine> ill be here all night folks


Wait was this from like three minutes ago? I can't find it on the IRC.


----------



## Cory

[23:27] <RobRob> I wanna be black
What ever you want RobRob.


----------



## oath2order

In Mumble while playing IRC Mafia, Justin said:

"If there is a doctor can they please protect me because *I did nail Minties*."

- - - Post Merge - - -

[01:04] <Minties> [17:04] <Minties> OKAY SO LOL
[01:04] <Minties> [17:04] <Minties> HAHAHA
[01:04] <Minties> [17:04] <Minties> I SHOT YOU
[01:04] <Minties> [17:04] <Minties> HAHAHA
[01:04] <Minties> [17:04] <Minties> OMG
[01:04] <Minties> [17:04] <Minties> LOLOLO
[01:04] <Minties> [17:04] <Jubs> you ****ing whore
[01:04] <Minties> [17:04] <Minties> I'm laughing my **** off so hard


----------



## Jake

16:31	Dark	I GOTTA TAKE A ****


----------



## Pathetic

[21:19] <Ashtot> your penis is 23?
[21:19] <Ashtot> what


----------



## Mary

Makkine! You're too young for this!


----------



## Pathetic

Mary said:


> Makkine! You're too young for this!



ur2old for me
i kant keep up w/ ur old 60's vidya game s

[ollieoutie]


----------



## Cory

[14:08] <Ashtot> champ your life is a puzzle

Thank buddy, I appreciate it...


----------



## BungoTheElf

[14:13] <Tinaa> forget flattery! you're trying to get your account unbanned; not get the admin into bed
[14:13] <Makkine> no dont please
[14:13] <Makkine> HHRHEEHEH
[14:13] <lynn105> omg tia
[14:13] <Makkine> ./savequote
[14:13] <lynn105> tina
[14:13] <champ2947> lol
[14:13] <Ashtot> ./savequote
[14:13] <Superpenguin> I just sent them an email
[14:14] <champ2947> what does that do
[14:14] <Makkine> damn lynn you ninja'd me
[14:14] <Superpenguin> I did a mix of both, Tina. D:
[14:14] * Joins: toasty
[14:14] <Superpenguin> If they get in my bed, I'll push thme out
[14:14] <champ2947> did you add my suggestion
[14:14] <Superpenguin> no
[14:14] <Tinaa> Send them my way, Nick. I'm bored.
[14:14] <Makkine> ur bed is already full sp

//dies


----------



## Pathetic

[ninja'd dammit lynn]


----------



## oath2order

[23:59] <+Kayla> What dong did you play
[23:59] <oath2order> dong
[23:59] <JayyJayy> you can play my dong kayla


----------



## oath2order

[01:12] <+Kayla> y'all can not keep a secret


OH THE IRONY


[01:11] <+Kayla> I fkn hate Gandalf for real
[01:11] <oath2order> o
[01:11] * Gandalf (~TFlash@protectedhost-873D639C.dyn.iinet.net.au) has joined #belltree
[01:11] * ChanServ sets mode: +v Gandalf
[01:11] <Tom29193>  #teamsalty
[01:11] <+Kayla> he's the dumbest of all the dumbos
[01:11] <+minties> Whu
[01:11] <+minties> Oh
[01:11] <oath2order> bahaha
[01:11] <RobRob> [07:09] <+Kayla> I fkn hate Gandalf for real
[01:11] <&Jubs> <Kayla> I fkn hate Gandalf for real


----------



## oath2order

[02:37] * Kuma[Offline] (lucifer@Kuma.Ducks.All.vhost) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Lucifer.GeekShed.net)


----------



## iLoveYou

[03:12] <+Gandalf> we can just mix horus with his favourite thing in the world ie ponys
[03:12] <+Gandalf> and just get
[03:12] <+Gandalf> horny
[03:12] <+Kayla> lelelel
[03:12] <nacht> LOL.
[03:12] <orangepeanut> hahahhahha
[03:12] <nacht> clever

shout out to Horus


----------



## Horus

<Jubs> <Kayla> I dunno what's up SockHead's bum
<oath2order> mai waifu
<Jubs> irc quotes?
<oath2order> YES
<Kayla> lol
<oath2order> PUT IT THERE
<minties> Uh oh
<oath2order> yaaas jubs slay mama
<Horus> Oh yes
* bidoofsama has quit (Client exited)
* beary509 (~beary509@protectedhost-100DBA1.hsd1.ca.comcast.net) has joined #belltree
<beary509> No Jubs,
<Tom29193> Hi Beary
<Jubs> oh?
<beary509> IT IS NOT A FOREIGN DILDO
<Jubs> LOL
<minties> Hi beary!
<oath2order> BAHAHAHHA
<beary509> cx
<Jubs> LOL
<minties> HAJAHA
<Jubs> god dammit all of you
<Gandalf> beeeeary
<minties> Hahahahaha
<Horus> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...oreign-Ditto&p=2399255&viewfull=1#post2399255
* Jawile (~TFlash@protectedhost-AF1241BD.dhcp.embarqhsd.net) has joined #belltree
<beary509> I'm dying
<Jubs> HAHAHA GOD DAMMIT HORUS
* bidoofsama (~TFlash@protectedhost-8E462440.twcny.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
<Karla> oh **** man now i know why i got all these nigerian dildos
<beary509> If Jubs changes the title
<Jawile> JUBBBBBS
<beary509> I will kill him
<Gandalf> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Gandalf> JKLABHF:AFJKLHA:LKfjs
<oath2order> Hey karla can i have one
* bidoofsama has quit (Client exited)
<Karla> yeah take them all
<Karla> jesus ****
<beary509> LOL
<oath2order> I'm not THAT thirsty
<beary509> These Audino doh
<beary509> so annoyance
<Karla> new ****ing meaning to masuda method
<minties> You can add them to the collection of things that Jubs has in his butt
<beary509> >_>
<beary509> LOL
* bidoofsama (~TFlash@protectedhost-8E462440.twcny.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
<Jubs> oh dear
<Karla> minties i thought you occupied a 90% stockhold in jubs's butt
<Gandalf> if you are looking for dragon dildos
<Gandalf> you are in luck
<beary509> Oh gods
* booman has quit (Client exited)
<Jubs> HAHAHAHA
<beary509> .-.
<minties> HAHAHA
<Jawile> GANDALF NO
<minties> LMAO
<Jubs> wow 90%
<beary509> LOLWAT
<beary509> IM CONFISED
<Jubs> whats the other 10%
<beary509> CONFUSED*
<Gandalf> 27 going at premium for tbt members only
<minties> More like 98%
<Gandalf> get them while they are warm!
<oath2order> doesn't jake have all the dragon dildoes
<beary509> Oh god
<Jubs> exclusive tbt member's sale
<Jubs> <Gandalf> get them while they are warm!
<Jawile> stop guys
<Jawile> stahp
<Superpenguin> stahp
<beary509> GET THAT IN IRC QUOTES
<beary509> NOW
<beary509> HAHAHAHAHA
<Gandalf> kk
<minties> Hahaha
* beary509 is crying from laffs
<Jubs> there's like 30 irc quotes in the past 5 minutes


----------



## oath2order

[23:31] <LittleBeary> Click on their balles


----------



## Beary

oath2order said:


> [23:31] <LittleBeary> Click on their balles



I h8 you


----------



## Lithia

oath2order said:


> [23:31] <LittleBeary> Click on their balles



Omg.. Lol xD


----------



## Justin

<minties> FfffffffFFFFFFFfffffffffffffffffffffffff
<minties> Who the f pinged me
<minties> I was in the middle of dreaming about Jubs


----------



## Beary

Justin said:


> <minties> FfffffffFFFFFFFfffffffffffffffffffffffff
> <minties> Who the f pinged me
> <minties> I was in the middle of dreaming about Jubs



LOL I PINGED HER


----------



## Elijo

oath2order said:


> [02:37] * Kuma[Offline] (lucifer@Kuma.Ducks.All.vhost) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Lucifer.GeekShed.net)



THAT DOESN'T COUNT AS ME BEING ACTUALLY OFFLINE D:


----------



## oath2order

[16:12] <Superpenguin> I thought Trundle was gay when I first met him


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> [16:12] <Superpenguin> I thought Trundle was gay when I first met him



Has a league champ name --> definitely gay


----------



## Cory

[18:11] <RobRob> Then put the coffee cubes in a glass of cold milk
[18:11] <RobRob> Trust me c:
[18:11] <Rosie11954> ohhh
[18:11] <Rosie11954> I'm gonna try that!!
[18:11] <RobRob> It's delicious <3
[18:11] <Cory> RobRob that is a horrible idea
[18:11] <RobRob> Why?
[18:11] <Cory> the milk to coffee ratio will be bad
[18:12] <Rosie11954> to knock it till ya try it!
[18:12] <Cory> and I don't want the chicken from the freezer in my coffee!
[18:12] <RobRob> Good thing I don't care if you make it or not then, Cory - I was talking to Rosie11954 
[18:13] <Cory> I know, just adding some comments from the peanut gallery
[18:13] <Karla> i dunno, do you just throw chicken into the freezer
[18:13] <Karla> without wrapping it up?
[18:13] <Cory> I meant the little chicken nuggets shaped like dinosaurs lol
[18:14] <Rosie11954> chicken coffee? I'll try that too
[18:14] <RobRob> Rosie11954, you obviously end up with coffee-flavored milk instead of coffee, but still. I love it.


----------



## Cory

[19:56] <Laurina> Tom is always open to any form of entertainment.
[19:56] <Cory> even the dirty ones 
[19:56] <JayyJayy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14
[19:57] <Laurina> Cory, he's open. Take advantage of the situation.
[19:57] <Tom29193> Cory if you do I will kill you
[19:57] <Tinaa> Should I get the videocamera ready?


----------



## oath2order

[01:26] <&Jubs> <Jubs> I'm suprised nobody has pointed out what I've been doing with those yet
[01:26] <&Jubs> that's all i'm gonna say
[01:26] <&Jubs> good luck
[01:26] <+minties> JUBS
[01:26] <+Kayla> why must you be such a tease
[01:26] <@ProfGallows> I'LL GET TO THE BOTTOM OF IT
[01:26] <+minties> WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH THEM ROSES
[01:26] <Horus> three words guys: Up his butt


----------



## Superpenguin

[10:20] <+Gandalf> as far as we know lorde isnt hiding and babies in her tower
[10:20] <&Jubs3> I am


----------



## oath2order

[01:17] <@Thunder> 00:16	LittleBeary	Calf downn
[01:17] <@Thunder> yeah don't have a cow


----------



## RobRob

[09:17] <orangepeanut> those fancy san pellegrino sodas are like crack
[09:17] <Pally> **** you 
[09:17] * orangepeanut (~TFlash@protectedhost-85FA0BB0.hsd1.ca.comcast.net) Quit (Client exited)


----------



## Cory

[22:46] <@Thunder> kayla's 49
[22:46] <Murray> and actually a man

The truth come out about Kayla.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[13:40] <@Thunder> more like crappetizing

- - - Post Merge - - -

So many good quotes today.
[23:01] <@Thunder> kayla dressing her middle aged son in diapers because she doesn't want him to grow up
[23:01] <@Thunder> that's what your togepi is


----------



## Ashtot

[00:11] <Cory> YOU LICKER OF ANUSES


----------



## iLoveYou

I know right ^

[23:12] <+Gandalf> maybe it was the drugs
[23:12] <+Gandalf> and we aren't real
[23:13] <+Kayla> Gandalf is pretty wise
[23:13] <Murray> hail satan

Gandalf is satan


----------



## Ashtot

[00:28] <getinmyvan> want some candy
[00:28] <+Gandalf> nice try
[00:28] <+Kayla> we're not dat dumb
[00:28] <getinmyvan> its sugar free
[00:29] * Gandalf hops in
[00:29] <+Kayla> o sheit sugar free
[00:29] <+Kayla> u spoil us too much, too much
[00:29] * getinmyvan stabs gandalf in the esophagus
[00:29] * getinmyvan rips out his intestine with his bare hands
[00:29] * Gandalf is now known as GandalftheWhite
[00:29] <getinmyvan> lol
[00:29] <+Kayla> Dibs on his turd cup
[00:30] <+Kayla> SHEIT.
[00:30] <+GandalftheWhite> you are havin a right laff
[00:30] <+Kayla> he evolved
[00:30] * ScumCory is now known as GandaIf
[00:30] <Cory> WTF IS HAPPENING
[00:30] * getinmyvan drives away
[00:30] * GandalftheWhite flips van
[00:30] * getinmyvan begs for mercy
[00:30] <Cory> WHAT HAS IRC BECOME?
[00:30] * GandalftheWhite tickles
[00:31] * getinmyvan dies


----------



## Beary

[12:34] <Tom29193> Makkine ought to post too sp
[12:34] <Makkine> fyn
[12:35] <Superpenguin> Makkine is up for modkill. I don't really care if she does or not.
[12:35] <Superpenguin> Just narrows down our lynch options for the final two days.
[12:35] <Cory> I'm scared to see what she writes

SUCH SCARY


----------



## BungoTheElf

[16:30] <Trundle> i think my cat farted


----------



## Trundle

oath2order said:


> [16:12] <Superpenguin> I thought Trundle was gay when I first met him



wow



lynn105 said:


> [16:30] <Trundle> i think my cat farted



wow


----------



## Cory

[19:24] <+Kayla> orange luigi is a pro this game :U
[19:24] <+Kayla> ( becoz I'm orange Luigi C: )

This is what you get for mocking the orange Luigi's of the world.


----------



## Big Forum User

[21:18] <lynn105> thunder do you enjoy out pain 
[21:18] <lynn105> our
[21:19] <Cory> I thought it was funny
[21:19] <BigForumUser> I bored
[21:20] <BigForumUser> I'm gonna see a movie tomorrow
[21:20] <BigForumUser> Frozen Sing Along
[21:20] <@Thunder> maybe just a little, lynn
[21:20] <Cory> I enjoy the pain
[21:21] <lynn105> 
[21:21] * Joins: Kenzie
[21:21] <BigForumUser> okay, what did i miss?
[21:21] <lynn105> CORY IS THE ENEMY!!!
[21:21] * Quits: Kenzie (Client exited)
[21:21] <BigForumUser> I'm leaving if I don't figure out what's going on
[21:21] <Cory> LYNN YOU SCARED KENZIE AWAY


[21:22] * Quits: BigForumUser (Suffered from confusion)


----------



## oath2order

[18:47] <Cory> Who da heck is Jubs?


----------



## Cory

What happen when I try to tell a joke.

[19:19] <Cory> HEY GUYS
[19:19] <Cory> WANNA HEAR A JOKE
[19:19] <+Kayla> can we say no
[19:19] <Cory> WHAT DO YOU CALL A DISC WITH LOVE
[19:19] <Cory> A LUVDISC
[19:19] <Cory> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
[19:19] <Cory> HAHA
[19:19] <Cory> HASHAHAHA\
[19:19] <+Kayla> Luvdisc wat
[19:19] <Cory> 
[19:20] <~Jer> makes no sense
[19:20] <Makkine> makes yes sense
[19:20] <Superpenguin> Love Disc
[19:20] <Cory> I'm crying
[19:20] <oath2order> it's a pokemo
[19:20] * Kayla pets Cory
[19:20] <+Kayla> Ish ok, next time
[19:20] <~Jer> oh that would explain why i don't get it\


----------



## Gandalf

[11:58] <KarlaontheLane> Are you truly a lady
[11:58] <+Minties> No
[11:58] <KarlaontheLane> No
[11:58] <KaylaKGB> Nope

It was actually scary how fast they responded.


----------



## Lauren

<syntack> [17:38:28] <Kayla> Uhms Syntack might, he was asking earlier
[23:41] <syntack> [17:39:12] <+Lauren> does syntack ever speak
[23:41] <syntack> never say anything in here, more of a lurker 
[23:41] <+Lauren> HOLY
[23:41] <Kayla> Omfg
[23:41] <+Lauren> ****
[23:41] <+Lauren> HE DOES
[23:41] <Kayla> OMFG
[23:41] <+Lauren> SPEAK
[23:41] <+Lauren> WHAT
[23:41] <Kayla> SYNTACK <3
[23:41] <+Lauren> SYNTACK! HI

it happened...


----------



## Beary

16:00] <ChromaticLights> How are you?
[16:00] * Quits: lynn105 (Connection reset by peer)
[16:01] <ChromaticLights> Anyone else?
[16:01] <LittleBeary> 8D
[16:01] <LittleBeary> Fried chicken
[16:01] <+Lauren> TRUNDLE
[16:01] <+Lauren> IS
[16:01] <+Lauren> TTELLING
[16:01] <+Lauren> ME
[16:01] <+Lauren> IM
[16:01] <+Lauren> PREGNANT
[16:01] * Joins: lynn105
[16:02] <LittleBeary> IRC QUOTES
[16:02] <ChromaticLights> What is that?

lololol?


----------



## Cory

[22:51] <@Thunder> i have a hard time eating edamame
[22:51] <@Thunder> it's like licking someone's hairy arm


----------



## Elijo

4:45PM Kayla lawd what a booty


----------



## Lauren

LittleBeary said:


> 16:00] <ChromaticLights> How are you?
> [16:00] * Quits: lynn105 (Connection reset by peer)
> [16:01] <ChromaticLights> Anyone else?
> [16:01] <LittleBeary> 8D
> [16:01] <LittleBeary> Fried chicken
> [16:01] <+Lauren> TRUNDLE
> [16:01] <+Lauren> IS
> [16:01] <+Lauren> TTELLING
> [16:01] <+Lauren> ME
> [16:01] <+Lauren> IM
> [16:01] <+Lauren> PREGNANT
> [16:01] * Joins: lynn105
> [16:02] <LittleBeary> IRC QUOTES
> [16:02] <ChromaticLights> What is that?
> 
> lololol?



Why.


----------



## Beary

Lauren said:


> Why.



Cake.


----------



## Justin

<Cory> How do we slap asses?


----------



## Dark

Jubs implemented ass protection in IRC Mafia



Spoiler



[7:26pm] Dark: !slap j?bś` ass
[7:26pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || It is day 2. It takes 4 votes to lynch. |||
[7:26pm] MafiaTBT: ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Dark Gandalf Horus Jubs Mino Trundle |||
[7:26pm] Mino: !slap justin's tight, virgin *******
[7:26pm] • MafiaTBT slaps Dark with a small trout
[7:26pm] • MafiaTBT slaps Mino with a small trout
[7:26pm] Dark: ****
[7:26pm] Jubs: 
[7:26pm] • Mino ****s justin in his tight, virgin *******
[7:26pm] Mino: :-}
[7:26pm] Dark: o
[7:27pm] Jer: tf
[7:27pm] You are now known as jubs_ass.
[7:27pm] jubs_ass: !slap jubs ass
[7:27pm] • MafiaTBT slaps jubs_ass with a small trout
[7:27pm] Gandalf: LOL
[7:27pm] Trundle: hahahahahahaha
[7:27pm] Jubs: god
[7:27pm] Jubs: ****ing
[7:27pm] Jubs: dammit
[7:27pm] Jubs: dark
[7:27pm] Mino: #dark4admin


----------



## oath2order

[02:30] <Robin> I think I took a picture of that one because it was so tiny
[02:30] <&Jubs> not nearly fat enough for american standards



Context:
[02:30] <Robin> minties https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/621x430q90/230/litenpizza.png


----------



## Cory

[16:02] <Trundle> frozen sucks
[16:02] * Trundle has been kicked by Jubs (3 week ban)


----------



## BungoTheElf

[21:43] <BluRose> Did you know The Bell Tree has a Mumble voice server?
[21:43] <Karla> really?
[21:43] <&Jubs> holy ****.
[21:43] <Karla> where people can talk to each other?
[21:43] <Trundle> since when?
[21:44] <Karla> **** what's the ip?
[21:44] <BluRose> I had no idea, either...

im dying


----------



## Beary

lynn105 said:


> [21:43] <BluRose> Did you know The Bell Tree has a Mumble voice server?
> [21:43] <Karla> really?
> [21:43] <&Jubs> holy ****.
> [21:43] <Karla> where people can talk to each other?
> [21:43] <Trundle> since when?
> [21:44] <Karla> **** what's the ip?
> [21:44] <BluRose> I had no idea, either...
> 
> im dying



ilysvm lynnie <3


----------



## oath2order

[21:50] <~Jubs> lynn
[21:50] <~Jubs> what are you
[21:50] <+lynn105> oh
[21:50] <+lynn105> pheasent


----------



## Beary

[19:15] <Jman24274> none of ours
[19:16] <Laurina> Jman can't handle the D
[19:19] <Superpenguin> Why not, Jman?
[19:20] <Jman24274> why not what
[19:20] <LittleBeary> huehuehue
[19:20] <LittleBeary> Wynaut?
[19:20] <LittleBeary> LOLOL
[19:20] <Superpenguin> Why can't you handle the D?
[19:20] <Jman24274> >.<
[19:20] <LittleBeary> The DJ room?
[19:20] <LittleBeary> >:3
[19:20] <Tiens> ^ Win


----------



## Jake

23:34	RobRob	 つ ◕_◕ ༽つ
23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:35	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:35	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:35	RobRob	┐(?-｀)┌
23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:35	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:35	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:36	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:36	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:36	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:36	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:36Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:36	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:36	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:36	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:36	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:36	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:37Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)


----------



## RobRob

Jake. said:


> 23:34	RobRob	 つ ◕_◕ ༽つ
> 23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:35	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:35	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:35	RobRob	┐(?-｀)┌
> 23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:35	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:35	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:35	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:36	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:36	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:36	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:36	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:36Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:36	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:36	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:36	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:36	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:36	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:37Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)
> 23:37	RobRob	ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ
> 23:37	Thunder	(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧
> 23:37	Bidoof	ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)



What an adventure.


----------



## Big Forum User

[13:33] * Joins: Jas0n
[13:33] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Jas0n
[13:34] * Trundle licks Jas0n
[13:34] * Joins: jasa
[13:34] <BeautifulDestruction> Ewwwwwww
[13:34] * Tom29193 hits Trundle with a rusty pipe
[13:35] <jasa> trundle is op
[13:35] <jasa> jk
[13:35] <BeautifulDestruction> How do you guys use that purple thingy lol
[13:35] <Tom29193>  /me
[13:35] <Ashtot> oho no
[13:35] <Ashtot> tom is going berserk
[13:35] <Ashtot> call an ambulence
[13:35] <Tom29193> I AM GOING BEARSERK
[13:35] * Quits: jasa (Client exited)
[13:36] <RobRob> This game is giving me a headache.
[13:36] <Tom29193> I HOPE YOU ARE PREPARE FOR THIS BEARY UNBEARABLE BATTLE


----------



## unravel

<SuperPenguin>: He sent me Miley Cyrus n***d pics 

Uhhh wot?


----------



## Big Forum User

[13:48] * Joins: TrundlePC
[13:48] <BigForumUser> My cat is cozy and purring and soft
[13:48] * Joins: Ashtot
[13:48] <lynn105> o
[13:49] <Superpenguin> Thank you, Tom 
[13:49] * Joins: Rosie11954
[13:49] <BigForumUser> I love cat
[13:49] <lynn105> fn joined
[13:49] <BigForumUser> z
[13:49] <Superpenguin> FN joined what
[13:49] <lynn105> chatzy
[13:49] <Superpenguin> o
[13:49] <Superpenguin> What's he saying?
[13:49] <BigForumUser> * Joins: NobodyForOnce


----------



## KarlaKGB

[23:53] <mayorofdilly> wow
[23:54] <mayorofdilly> I guess I'm gullible, too
[23:54] <Karla> yeah
[23:54] <Karla> you know you can't look up gullible in a dictionary?
[23:54] <mayorofdilly> 50 points to Hufflepuff
[23:54] <mayorofdilly> really?
[23:54] <Karla> yeah
[23:54] <mayorofdilly> lemme see
[23:54] <Scribbler397> Anyone who just joined have a club nintendo code for one of these games? http://club2.nintendo.com/3ds-pokemon-promo/
[23:54] <Neriifur> Lol
[23:54] <mayorofdilly> YOU SON OF A
[23:54] <Karla> :|||||||||||||
[23:55] <Neriifur> You so gullible
[23:55] <mayorofdilly> omg
[23:55] <mayorofdilly> xD


----------



## Gandalf

[12:10] <Kayla> I can barely see the roses!! :{
[12:10] <&Jubs> oh
[12:10] <&Jubs> thanks for the reminder
[12:10] <&Jubs> forgot to remove them

:[


----------



## Cory

Gandalf said:


> [12:10] <Kayla> I can barely see the roses!! :{
> [12:10] <&Jubs> oh
> [12:10] <&Jubs> thanks for the reminder
> [12:10] <&Jubs> forgot to remove them
> 
> :[



THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!


----------



## Beary

Gandalf said:


> [12:10] <Kayla> I can barely see the roses!! :{
> [12:10] <&Jubs> oh
> [12:10] <&Jubs> thanks for the reminder
> [12:10] <&Jubs> forgot to remove them
> 
> :[



IS HE SERIOUS
NUUUU


----------



## Gandalf

[12:41] <+Gandalf> like twilight themed?
[12:41] <&Jubs> omg
[12:41] <Kayla> YES


----------



## Beary

Gandalf said:


> [12:41] <+Gandalf> like twilight themed?
> [12:41] <&Jubs> omg
> [12:41] <Kayla> YES



No pls


----------



## Prof Gallows

<Minties> I've never seen so many nuts in my life


----------



## Minties

** Jubs has been kicked by Jubs (slaps Kuma)

The bad.


----------



## Dark

[01:27am] Dark: LET THE GAMES BEGIN
[01:27am] Gandalf was promoted to operator by you.
[01:27am] Horus was promoted to operator by you.
[01:27am] Rosie11954 was promoted to operator by you.
[01:27am] Robin was promoted to operator by you.
[01:27am] Danielkang2 was promoted to operator by you.
[01:27am] You promoted yourself to half-operator.


----------



## Justin

<Gandalf> SUCK IT
<Dark> o ok


----------



## Superpenguin

[22:51] <oath2order> did you know
[22:51] <oath2order> im hard


----------



## RobRob

c:


----------



## Beary

RobRob said:


> c:



Dangit RobRob
What did you do...


----------



## Blu Rose

LittleBeary said:


> Dangit RobRob
> What did you do...



EVERYTHING.


----------



## RobRob

I blame Horus.


----------



## oath2order

[14:41] <@ProfGallows> GOD DAMNIT CORY SHUT UP


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> [14:41] <@ProfGallows> GOD DAMNIT CORY SHUT UP



I got violated.


----------



## Cory

[16:01] * Joins: jediseabear
[16:01] <jediseabear> hi
[16:01] <+Trundle> shut up
[16:01] <+Trundle> i mean hi jediseabear
[16:01] <jediseabear> Ummm hi
[16:01] * Quits: jediseabear (Client exited)


----------



## BungoTheElf

[18:57] <@ProfGallows> is that what happens in that anime?
[18:57] <@ProfGallows> what sort of sick ****s what that ****
[18:57] <oath2order> what
[18:57] <@ProfGallows> if you correct me
[18:57] <@ProfGallows> I will ban youj
[18:57] <lynn105> o
[18:57] <Lauren[iPad]> i avoid anime like thtp
[18:57] <Lauren[iPad]> that
[18:57] <LittleBeary> you*
[18:57] <LittleBeary> c:


----------



## Ashtot

[21:29] <AshtotPC> cory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scum

[21:29] <AshtotPC> cory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scum

[21:29] <AshtotPC> cory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scumcory4scum

[21:29] <Cory> Ashtot4*****face


----------



## oath2order

[23:45] <oath2order> Jubs is competitive
[23:45] <&Jubs> true
[23:45] <oath2order> maybe uptight and prissy
[23:45] <&Jubs> true
[23:46] <oath2order> Also, if he's kind of rainbow dash, he might be a lesbian
[23:46] <&Jubs> true
[23:46] <Horus> sounds about right
[23:46] <oath2order> also he's making me mod
[23:46] <&Jubs> true
[23:46] <oath2order> wait what
[23:46] <Horus> mod of the intro board
[23:46] <&Jubs> wait
[23:46] <&Jubs> i read that as
[23:46] <&Jubs> mad
[23:46] <&Jubs> not mod
[23:46] <&Jubs> ****


----------



## Elijo

6:57am ProfGallows: comic sans is a ban worthy crime


----------



## Cory

Spoiler: Only for the mature on TBT



[18:05] <Trundle> ducks have corkscrew penises
[18:05] <Kayla> o
[18:05] <kitty> and spiraled pussies


----------



## Blu Rose

Champ2947 said:


> Spoiler: Only for the "mature" on TBT
> 
> 
> 
> [18:05] <Trundle> ducks have corkscrew penises
> [18:05] <Kayla> o
> [18:05] <kitty> and spiraled pussies



Fixed it!


----------



## Prof Gallows

<Cory> I think I got lauren exicted


----------



## BungoTheElf

[20:20] <lynn105> DID THE CONGA START YET
[20:20] <+minties> Hahaha
[20:20] <&Jubs> yes
[20:20] <&Jubs> you're here
[20:20] <&Jubs> justin time
[20:20] <+minties> Yes
[20:20] <+Olive1> dirty sanchez
[20:20] <lynn105> omg
[20:20] <+mintoes> :-}
[20:20] * Joins: Thunder
[20:20] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Thunder
[20:20] <&Jubs>


----------



## Beary

[18:10] <Unidentified18625> i'd do anything for poopy
[18:10] <Unidentified18625> erm poppy*

Uni is Mari cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

[18:17] <FireNinja1> Who's ThunderGirl?
[18:17] <FireNinja1> hoy thunder
[18:17] * Quits: kl (Ping timeout)
[18:17] <@Kaiaa> Hello Tom
[18:18] <ThunderGirl> thats me
[18:18] <@Kaiaa> ThunderGirl is Thunders personal fangirl
[18:18] <LittleBeary> lel


----------



## Justin

<Olive> toilet paper
<Olive> stuck
<Olive> to
<Olive> poopy ssholes
<Karla> wtf olive
<minties> Olive ily
<Kayla> poops are her thang. :d
<Jubs> olive
<Jubs> i have to ask you a question
<Olive> Minties ,3
<Olive> <3
<Olive> ily
<minties> No leave her alone
<Olive> yes sir
<Jubs> it's a standard procedure TBT question we ask everyone
<Olive> wat
<oath2order> oh no
<Jubs> would you **** on your lover's chest, or let them **** on yours?
<Kayla> lol
<Jubs> and if not, can you really say you love them?
<Olive> i would **** on theirs.
<oath2order> o
<Jubs> oh okay
<Kayla> wow no hesitation
<Kayla> true love
<oath2order> yeah that was instant
<Jubs> well thanks for participating
<Olive> 
<Jubs> adding that to my record books
<oath2order> And by record books he means the IRC Quotes thread
<Olive> i hope so
<Kayla> I don't feel safe anymore


----------



## Lauren

Prof Gallows said:


> <Cory> I think I got lauren exicted



This isn't so bad, at least the part about boobies isn't there ^.^


----------



## Marii

LittleBeary said:


> [18:10] <Unidentified18625> i'd do anything for poopy
> [18:10] <Unidentified18625> erm poppy*
> 
> Uni is Mari cx


omg


----------



## oath2order

[19:04] <@ProfGallows> DO YOU SEE THE HAT?!
[19:04] <@ProfGallows> I
[19:04] <@ProfGallows> AM
[19:04] <@ProfGallows> MRS
[19:04] <@ProfGallows> NESBIT


----------



## Thunder

Marii said:


> omg



For a second I thought we were back to talking about ****.


----------



## Marii

Thunder said:


> For a second I thought we were back to talking about ****.



haha, about what? O_O


----------



## Murray

<Murray> you'll take kayla ?
<Jubs> ew i don't want the K Virus


----------



## Justin

FULL DISCLOSURE YOU ****S

<oneku> hello, does someone want katie?
<Murray> everyone wants katie

<minties> Why?
* 23oneku has quit (23Client exited23)
<ProfGallows> wait I'll take ka!!!!
<ProfGallows> nuuuuuuuu
<ProfGallows> lolololol
<Murray> you'll take kayla ?
<Jubs> ew i don't want the K Virus
<Jubs> ...
<Jubs> BAD TIMING
<Murray> LOL
<Jubs> I MEANT KATIE NOT KAYLA
<minties> Wow
<Murray> YE SURE
<ProfGallows> wooooooow
<Jubs> YOU FKS


----------



## Olive

oh yes poop though


----------



## KarlaKGB

[11:48] <nightray> and hi everyone else, it's been awhile since I pooped up in here haha


A lot of goddamn poop lately


----------



## Lauren

PPOOOOPPPPPPP!


----------



## Lauren

So this happened...



Spoiler










So we then went private...


----------



## Trundle

[23:32] <&Jubs> i like /r/space****s


----------



## BungoTheElf

[23:04] <&Jubs> it's friday
[23:04] <&Jubs> friday
[23:04] <&Jubs> gotta get down on friday
[23:04] <Tom29193> gotta get d
[23:04] <Tom29193> oh
[23:04] <&Jubs>


----------



## Horus

Justin's attempts at spelling Chelsea 

#1

<Horus> is there a K virus cure?
<Jubs> no
<Tom29193> why won't that page die ;-;
<Horus> ****.
<Jubs> horus
<Jubs> there is only one cure
<Jubs> they call it
<Jubs> Chesela

#2

<Horus> Kayla is a great slave
<Jubs> im jealous horus
<Jubs> but what about chelsa
<Jubs> or
<Jubs> whatever
<Jubs> THAT NAME
<Jubs> ****
<Horus> chelsa
<RobRob> chelsa
<Jubs> I TRIED
<Horus> is that like sea salsa
<Jubs> BETTER THAN MY LAST ATTEMPT
<Jubs> OK
<MintiesPhone> Well horus, jubs didn't want me as a slave anynore lolol
<Murray> chelesa
<Jubs> since when did i say that
<Jubs> horus can you like
<MintiesPhone> Well you're all mean now 
<Jubs> find the actual name for me 
<MintiesPhone> Chelsea?
<Horus> <Jubs> horus
<Horus> <Jubs> there is only one cure
<Horus> <Jubs> they call it
<Horus> <Jubs> Chesela
<Jubs> SHUT UP
<Horus> Lol
<RobRob> Chesela sounds like the name of a cheese.
<RobRob> I'd love some Chesela right now.
<RobRob> Holy ****


----------



## Horus

omg, so great I'm going to double post

<Jubs> i've started a terrible addiction
<Murray> o
<Murray> i thought you said lam
<Murray> like as in lamb
<Jubs> omg
<MintiesPhone> 1am popsicle
<Horus> is popsicle a metaphor for ****
<Horus> like who the **** eats a popsicle at 1am
<Horus> eating a **** is more likely
<Jen> I like popsicles sometimes at 1AM if my throat is sore and I'm still up due to allergies
<Jen> you jerk
<Jubs> back
<Jen> And my boyfriend loves popsicles
<Jubs> <Jen> And my boyfriend loves popsicles
<Murray> 'popsicles' arent too good for a sore throat
<Jubs> <Jen> if my throat is sore
<Jen> They always help both of us
<Murray> or maybe thats why you have a sore throat
<Jen> Like ice cream/icies
<Thunder> okay just to be sure
<Thunder> are we talking about ice cream or ****s- oh okay
<Jen> I have a sore throat from all the sneezing :/
<Horus> I think popsicles are being used as a metaphor a lot right now
<Jubs> and yes horus
<Murray> idk thunder
<Murray> idk
<Jubs> i am eating a **** at 1am
<Jubs> how'd you know
<Jen> Only for you, Horus
<Jen> you jerk
<Horus> D:
<Jubs> i think everyone was thinking that 
<Horus> I'm gonna need some Burn Heal
<Jen> I wasn't 
<Tom29193> welcome to the jerk club horus
<Jubs> mmm delicious 1am popsicle ;D
<Tom29193> i should really get off 
<Jubs> woah
<Tom29193> and go to sleep
<Murray> omg
<Horus> I think I'm one of the founders Tom lol
<Jen> What kind of Popsicle, Justin?
<Murray> lamb popsicle
<Horus> the **** tasting kind
<Tom29193> NOT JERK IT JUBS AND MURRAY
<Jubs> WHITE GRAPE
<Horus> White Rape
<Horus> I'm dying irl
<Murray> this chat i dont even
<Horus> you have no idea
<Jubs> me too horus
<Jubs> me too
<Jubs> dying from all this popsicle in my mouth
<Jubs> 
<Horus>


----------



## Murray

<Jubs> brb gotta get my 1am popsicle

<Jen> I like popsicles sometimes at 1AM if my throat is sor

<Jen> And my boyfriend loves popsicles

<Horus> is popsicle a metaphor for ****
...
<Tom29193> i should really get off


----------



## Superpenguin

Nevermind. I feel guilty for posting quotes. :3


----------



## Dark

Lauren said:


> So this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we then went private...



hi


----------



## BungoTheElf

[12:31] <Ashtot> Step 3: When you talk to people in the IRC, you must always refer to them as Senpai if they are your elder.


----------



## Beary

8D
Deese quotes doh


----------



## Lauren

Dark said:


> hi



hi


----------



## Minties

[00:49] <Jubs2> Man what an epic story of betrayal 
[00:49] <Jubs2> Mounties and lay
[00:49] <Jubs2> Kyla
[00:49] <Jubs2> Lay
[00:49] <Jubs2> ****
[00:49] <Jubs2> THAT IS NOT RECOVERABLE I GIVE UP


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> [00:49] <Jubs2> Man what an epic story of betrayal
> [00:49] <Jubs2> Mounties and lay
> [00:49] <Jubs2> Kyla
> [00:49] <Jubs2> Lay
> [00:49] <Jubs2> ****
> [00:49] <Jubs2> THAT IS NOT RECOVERABLE I GIVE UP



Have you never heard of marriage privilege.


----------



## Cory

[18:04] <oath2order> oh **** me with a telephone pole


----------



## Trundle

Champ2947 said:


> [18:04] <oath2order> oh **** me with a telephone pole



champ you're too young!!!


----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


> champ you're too young!!!



I am not the one receiving the telephone pole though.


----------



## toastia

Jez in the house changed name to Jade~
Jade~: Hehe
Princess~: Fine, dear. Your name is rather... non-elegant, may I say?
Princess~: Sorry, dear. I have to talk like this because it's my title.
Jade~: u wot m8
Princess~: You heard me. OFF WITH HER HEAD.
Jade~ changed name to Princess Candyfloss
Princess Candyfloss: Scuse me
Princess~: Cut off Jade's head.
Princess Candyfloss: Who is this Jade you speak of?
Princess~ changed name to Future Queen Princess~
Future Queen Princess~: Jade~
Future Queen Princess~: that Jade
Princess Candyfloss: I do not know who it is you speak of.
Future Queen Princess~: I saw that name change, dearie. All name changes go through me first.
Princess Candyfloss: Nope.
Future Queen Princess~: Must I say that three times?
Princess Candyfloss: Nope.
Princess Candyfloss: For you are wrong, my dear.
Future Queen Princess~: Must I say that three times?
Princess Candyfloss: Jade~ was merely a disguise.
Princess Candyfloss: Must you repeat yourself?
Future Queen Princess~: Well.
Future Queen Princess~: Off with Princess Candyfloss's head.
Princess Candyfloss: You are in my kingdom, therefore it is your head that shall be off.
Future Queen Princess~: Scuse, you?
Princess Candyfloss: you mad bro
Princess Candyfloss: lol pwned
Future Queen Princess~: I am the future queen. Your idiocrisy will get you demoted.
Princess Candyfloss: 1v1 me
Future Queen Princess~: *punches the best punch a person has ever punched*


----------



## Gandalf

[11:24] <&Jubs> SolGamer50: if you really want to be happy then follow these 6 Things which are No illicit sex, No gambling, No drugs ( No tea & coffee ), No meat-eating ( No onion & garlic's )
...
[11:25] <SolGamer50> I just wanna sell my oranges


----------



## Cory

[23:54] <Cory> How many cadbury eggs can you shove up your butt?
[23:54] <oath2order> None because that would be a ****ing waste


----------



## oath2order

[02:38] <@ProfGallows> speaking of vaginas


been a while since I posted


----------



## Big Forum User

[16:41] <Flop> Jubs I'll give you one if you give me your mod position <3
[16:41] <&Jubs> okay let me demote myself first then you can have my mod position
[16:41] <Flop> I'll be waiting for a PM

- - - Post Merge - - -

[16:50] <Flop> someone give Flop Luck O-Power level 3
[16:50] * Tom29193 gives Flop bad luck o-power level 3


There's a lot of funny irc quotes today.


----------



## Beary

Why am I never on the IRC when Flop is ;-;


----------



## Cory

[21:55] <Trundle> are you selling Erik from male prostitution tycoon online or is it acnl
[21:55] <Cory> acnl
[21:56] <Trundle> oh i've been looking for erik on male prostitution tycoon for awhile so tell me if you see him on your corner

I don't want to know what he thinks about on a daily basis.


----------



## Beary

YOU CHANGED YOUR USERNAME ;A;


----------



## Cory

LittleBeary said:


> YOU CHANGED YOUR USERNAME ;A;



I know


----------



## oath2order

[04:06] <Kuma> But there is no way I'm ever going to get banned
[04:06] <Kuma> I'll be lucky to get an infraction


----------



## Minties

[02:03] <NotKarla> like the matrix
[02:03] <&Jubs> like the matrix
[02:03] <NotKarla> like the matrix
[02:03] <Trundle> like the matrix
[02:03] <+Minties> combo break
[02:04] * You were kicked by Jubs (Jubs)

wtf.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[02:10] <&Jubs> i could see karla watching hentai
[02:10] <+Minties> Me too
[02:11] <Horus> the tentacle hentai is his favorite
[02:11] <&Jubs> oh yeah
[02:11] <&Jubs> tentacle rape
[02:11] <&Jubs> that's my favourite


----------



## iLoveYou

[02:42] <&Jubs> OMG
[02:42] <&Jubs> I JUST WITNESSED
[02:42] <&Jubs> A FLYING BEAR
[02:42] <&Jubs> IN RUST
[02:42] <&Jubs> THEN IT FELL TO THE GROUND AND KILLED ME
[02:42] <Murray> you deserved it
[02:42] <Kayla> LOL
[02:42] * Murray has been kicked by Jubs (Jubs)

I really love Murray {:

- - - - -

[03:53] <+Gandalf> u fk wot m9
[03:53] <+Gandalf> ooo the shame

FAIL AUSSIE FAIL


----------



## oath2order

[03:50] <Murray> i want ur ****, from jubs
[03:50] <&Jubs>


----------



## KarlaKGB

iLoveYou said:


> [02:42] <&Jubs> OMG
> [02:42] <&Jubs> I JUST WITNESSED
> [02:42] <&Jubs> A FLYING BEAR
> [02:42] <&Jubs> IN RUST
> [02:42] <&Jubs> THEN IT FELL TO THE GROUND AND KILLED ME
> [02:42] <Murray> you deserved it
> [02:42] <Kayla> LOL
> [02:42] * Murray has been kicked by Jubs (Jubs)
> 
> I really love Murray {:



BEAR FORCE ONE


----------



## Murray

haha ha ha ha haha ha very funny quote from the irc today that i read ha ha
<Jubs> you look high
<minties> 10/potato?

- - - Post Merge - - -

<Bidoof> i would use the titanic as a dildo
<minties> O
<Gandalf> that sounds like awesome fun

- - - Post Merge - - -

18<minties18> Jubs i want your cherry


----------



## oath2order

[23:43] <@ProfGallows> oath
[23:43] <oath2order> Hey Gallows sup
[23:43] <@ProfGallows> we'll bang, okay?

Okay one staff member down, 2 to go.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> [23:43] <@ProfGallows> oath
> [23:43] <oath2order> Hey Gallows sup
> [23:43] <@ProfGallows> we'll bang, okay?
> 
> Okay one staff member down, 2 to go.



14:43	oath2order	what
14:44	oath2order	i am confused by this information gallows
14:44	ProfGallows	god damn. my youtube jokes are ruined on you

dont flatter urself u are still on 0


----------



## Ashtot

[00:53] <Olive> i found out it was wrwong by ****ing taking a bite
[00:53] <Olive> because it is a pizone
[00:53] <Ashtot> this story gets weirder and weirder
[00:53] <Ashtot> next thing you know an alien pops out
[00:53] <Olive> proba....OMG A RAT


----------



## Minties

[00:00] <villagehella> minties is better than gandalf

True <3


----------



## VillageDweller

[12:59] <+Minties> I don't have an ego
[12:59] <&Jubs> 
[12:59] <+Gandalf> u fkn wot
[12:59] <+Minties> also anyting jubs
[12:59] <villagehella> minties is better than gandalf
[12:59] <&Jubs> ok lets play tic tac toe
[12:59] <+Gandalf> let you all know
[12:59] <+Minties> <3 harrrrrrrrrrrrrrry
[12:59] <villagehella> i hope that doesn't boost your non-existent ego into existance minties <3
[13:00] <+Gandalf> that if i see that in the irc quotes
[13:00] <villagehella> how do you know my name omg
[13:00] <+Gandalf> **** is
[13:00] <+Gandalf> going
[13:00] <+Gandalf> to get
[13:00] <villagehella> but <3
[13:00] <+Gandalf> ****ing
[13:00] <+Gandalf> real
[13:00] <+Gandalf> cause i said it you nu
[13:00] <+Gandalf> b

yolo


----------



## Minties

[03:30] <@ProfGallows> petitions don't work on tbt. we require a blood sacrifice.
[03:30] <Skylar> virgin blood
[03:30] <FireNinja1> also justin is being a hypocrite; no profile links.
[03:30] <Skylar> ???
[03:30] <10+Minties> Can I sacrifice Cory
[03:30] <lynn105> LOL
[03:30] <FireNinja1> ^I agree.
[03:30] <Skylar> i mean blood of a virgin
[03:30] <10+Minties> He is a virgin
[03:30] <FireNinja1> I don't get it.
[03:30] <@ProfGallows> the blood of a virgin that previously had second thoughts about staying a virgin but ultimately chose to
[03:30] <Skylar> wait
[03:30] <@ProfGallows> very specific
[03:30] <Skylar> oh
[03:31] <Skylar> so a brony
[03:31] <Skylar> ????
[03:31] <@ProfGallows> yeah
[03:31] <FireNinja1> so we're sacrificing horus now?


I lol'd


----------



## Murray

<Kayla> and I can finger you guys <3


----------



## iLoveYou

Superpenguin: Now eat all 12 of those cookies and get diabeetus
Minties: hey I'll love my diabeetus
Minties: it'll make me a big booty *****

<3 too good


----------



## oath2order

[01:39] <+minties> Jubs what's your favorite pony
[01:39] <&Jubs> ummmmm
[01:39] <&Jubs> not sure i should answer this
[01:39] <Tom29193> I DON'T WANT TO LOOK AT PONIES
[01:39] <@Thunder> i did it you guys i brought him back
[01:39] <&Jubs> Mounties is my favourite pony
[01:39] <oath2order> Jubs likes Rainbow Dash because she's the most lesbian-ish
[01:39] <oath2order> And he relates
[01:40] <+minties> I'm your favorite pony
[01:40] <&Jubs> it's true i am very lesbian-ish oath
[01:40] <oath2order> It's okay Jubs, you can come out
[01:40] <oath2order> We support you
[01:40] <&Jubs> ok
[01:40] <&Jubs> i am coming out
[01:40] <&Jubs> i am a lesbian
[01:40] <&Jubs> i like girls
[01:40] <&Jubs> !!!!!!!!
[01:40] <Cory> Gasp
[01:40] <+minties> Jubs is my lesbian lover ): please don't disown me oath
[01:40] <oath2order> It's ok minties
[01:40] <oath2order> I support hime
[01:41] <Tom29193> Get out of here Lesbian!
[01:41] <+minties> Hahaha
[01:41] <&Jubs> yes mounties and i are lesbian lovers
[01:41] <Cory> Die lesbo
[01:41] <&Jubs> please support us
[01:41] <&Jubs> sometimes mounties asks me to role play as katy perry it's kinda weird

- - - Post Merge - - -

[01:43] <+minties> Like how to train your dragon
[01:43] <+minties> But it's how to train your vagina


----------



## oath2order

[05:03] * Kuma is now known as Kuma[Offline{

SHE ****ED IT UP


----------



## Justin

<Minties> LOL WHEN HE SOUNDS LIKE HE'S HAVING AN ORGASM WHEN HE GETS TWO


----------



## BungoTheElf

<Tatataco> oh got to go to bed  nice meating you

LOL DOES ANYONE ELSE GET IT?????


----------



## Lauren

[23:12:23] Pally entered channel.
[23:12:33] Pally moved to The Woods.
[23:12:39] danielkang2 moved to The Woods.
[23:12:47] Pally moved to Off-Topic.
[23:13:02] danielkang2 entered channel.
[23:13:07] Pally moved to The Woods.
[23:13:24] danielkang2 entered channel.
[23:13:32] danielkang2 moved to Off-Topic.
[23:13:36] Pally entered channel.
[23:14:06] [KGB]Karla moved to The Woods.
[23:14:09] Pally moved to The Woods.
[23:14:12] danielkang2 entered channel.
[23:14:35] danielkang2 entered channel.
[23:14:41] danielkang2 moved to The Woods.
[23:14:41] Pally entered channel.
[23:14:44] danielkang2 entered channel.
[23:14:46] Pally moved to The Woods.
[23:14:48] danielkang2 moved to The Woods.
[23:14:50] Pally entered channel.
[23:14:53] danielkang2 entered channel.
[23:14:55] Pally moved to The Bell Tree.

WHAT THE FUDGE


----------



## oath2order

[19:33] <@Jas0n> Yes get your pretty little underage ass over here


----------



## oath2order

[23:04] <+Minties> Jubs
[23:04] <&Jubs> hi
[23:04] <+Minties> play with me

- - - Post Merge - - -

[23:28] <ProfGallows> I like it best on the bottom.


----------



## KarlaKGB

#tbtafterdark


----------



## Lauren

[14:24] <&Jubs2> Eat **** nickers
[14:24] <&Jubs2> Nickserv
[14:24] <+Lauren> irc quotes
[14:24] <+Lauren> BOOM

BOOM


----------



## VillageDweller

<Minties> oh no you might explode from being too turned on
<Minties> wait that came out wrong


----------



## iLoveYou

<+Gandalf> perth its my city and i love it yeah i love it i was born ane raised here i got it made here and if i have my way im going to stay here perth its my city and i love it yeah i love it 

YEAH. PERTH PRIDE.


----------



## Murray

<Kaiaa> I'm going to go fold maps or something

<Kaiaa> later 

* Kaiaa has quit (Client exited)


----------



## Murray

<Minties> btw I woke up to like toaster porn


----------



## oath2order

[22:27] <BenJamesBJ420sexslaveperth> Lel


----------



## Cory

[23:06] <+minties> I have to go wash my........ grandma


----------



## Elijo

VillageDweller said:


> <Minties> oh no you might explode from being too turned on
> <Minties> wait that came out wrong



XD LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE WAS DRUNK

16:43 Thunder: yeah, makes it hard to rob the apple store when you can't smuggle ipads in your underwear


----------



## oath2order

we all drunk


----------



## oath2order

[23:17] <Toro> share your loads with me
[23:17] <Toro> i command it


----------



## oath2order

[13:10] <&Jubs2> man we did that so hard to gallows


----------



## oath2order

[21:00] <~Jer> gallows i just remembered i was going to tell you that drunkyou was hitting on me, just fyi


----------



## Cory

[21:05] <toro> ahhhh 15
[21:05] <toro> the year of my first handy
[21:08] <toro> the year of my first doobie too


----------



## Minties

(oath2order) Minties kiss me in that order 

Wat.


----------



## oath2order

GOD DAMN IT I WAS TALKING ABOUT AGES OF ME KISSTOPHER AND YOU.

[03:12] <Bidoof> brb big booty hoes
[03:12] <RobRob> So spicy


----------



## Cory

[17:18] <+RobRob> Lauren you frisky *** how are you


----------



## Jake

19:40	Kuma	I just love the fact that Jubs and Karla /whoised me. :3
19:49	Horus	Why
20:04	Thunder i think she just likes bringing attention to the fact that she can find out who /whois'd her


----------



## unravel

Jake. said:


> 19:40	Kuma	I just love the fact that Jubs and Karla /whoised me. :3
> 19:49	Horus	Why
> 20:04	Thunder i think she just likes bringing attention to the fact that she can find out who /whois'd her



Is waiting for Kuma's reaction...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

[16:16] <Kippla> Trundle is a master of disguise. Don't be fooled by his "Trundle" persona.
[16:16] <Kippla> He's really Trundlee.

I just had to post this.


----------



## oath2order

[20:30] <AshtotPC> worst day 1 lynch in history
20:31] <+minties> Can't be any worse than you shooting the dt n1
[20:31] <+minties> <3


----------



## oath2order

[00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is day 1. It takes 1 votes to lynch. |||
[00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Horus Minties oath2order River Tom29193 |||
[00:58] <oath2order> king me
#belltreemafia You need voice (+v) (#belltreemafia)
[00:58] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || A new King has been proclaimed! All hail King Tom29193! |||
[00:58] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +vvvvv Horus Minties River Tom29193 oath2order
[00:59] <+Tom29193> 
[00:59] <+Minties> here we go again
[00:59] <+Tom29193> lel
[00:59] <+Tom29193> !vote Minties no salties
[00:59] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (1 to lynch) |||
[00:59] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Minties - 1 (Tom29193) |||
[00:59] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Minties has been lynched. |||
[00:59] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Minties was a Villain (mafia). |||
[00:59] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -v Minties
[00:59] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[00:59] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Horus oath2order River Tom29193) |||
[00:59] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: Minties (Villain) |||
[00:59] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Horus (Peasant) oath2order (Peasant) River (Kingmaker) Tom29193 (Peasant) |||
[00:59] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvv Horus River Tom29193 oath2order


----------



## Trundle

[19:48] <Toro> tastiest whale semen i've ever had


----------



## BungoTheElf

[19:32] <~Jubs> !vote lynn105
[19:32] <+lynn105> a hero
[19:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (1 to lynch) |||
[19:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || lynn105 - 1 (Jubs) |||
[19:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || lynn105 has been lynched. |||
[19:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || lynn105 has been lynched! You all gang up on Jubs and take them down for this horrific crime. |||
[19:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs was a Villain (mafia). |||
[19:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || lynn105 was a Hero (town). |||
[19:32] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvvv Jubs Pally Trundle lynn105 oath2order
[19:32] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[19:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: lynn105 oath2order Pally Superpenguin Trundle) |||
[19:32] <~Jubs> ok
[19:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: Cory (Villain) Jubs (Villain) |||
[19:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: lynn105 (Hero) oath2order (Cop) Pally (Peasant) Superpenguin (Peasant) Trundle (Kingmaker) |||
[19:32] <oath2order> oh
[19:32] <Trundle> OWIEFJOFWEAIJEWFIOE
[19:32] <~Jubs> ...
[19:32] <Trundle> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
[19:32] <~Jubs> LOL
[19:32] <~Jubs> WTF
[19:32] <~Jubs> WTF
[19:32] <oath2order> TRUNDLE
[19:32] <oath2order> NICE
[19:32] <~Jubs> WHAT
[19:32] <~Jubs> THE
[19:32] <~Jubs> ****
[19:32] <oath2order> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
[19:32] <Cory> JUBS ARE YOU STUPID
[19:32] <Trundle> SO SALLTY
[19:32] <Cory> WHAT THE ****
[19:32] <Superpenguin> lol
[19:32] * Parts: Jubs (Leaving)
[19:32] <oath2order> OH MY GOD
[19:32] <Pally> oh
[19:32] <Cory> WORST SCUM EVER
[19:32] <Trundle> HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## oath2order

[20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally has suicide-bombed Cory! |||
[20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cory was a Terrorist Mastermind (cult). |||
[20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cory's followers have committed suicide. |||
[20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally was a Suicide Bomber (cult). |||
[20:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vv Cory Pally
[20:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Laurenisaunicorn lynn105 oath2order Trundle) |||
[20:41] <+Trundle> suicide bomb Cory
[20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || cult: Cory (Terrorist Mastermind) |||
[20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Laurenisaunicorn (Cop) lynn105 (Townie) oath2order (Townie) Pally (Kill-Immune Townie) Trundle (Townie) |||
[20:41] <+Trundle> LOL
[20:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvv Laurenisaunicorn Trundle lynn105 oath2order
[20:41] <Pally> AHAHAHA
[20:41] <oath2order> PALLY GOT WHAT SHE WANTED
[20:41] <Pally> AHAHAHA
[20:41] <oath2order> this game was amusingly symbolic of AC Mafia


----------



## Beary

[17:17] <LittleBeary> butts
[17:17] * You need voice (+v) (#belltreemafia)
[17:17] -MafiaTBT- Role: Lovestruck Townie (town). You are madly in love with Cory. So madly in love, in fact, that if that player should die, you will immediately commit suicide. You win when all the bad guys are gone.
[17:17] <LittleBeary> LMAO
[17:17] * You need voice (+v) (#belltreemafia)


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally has suicide-bombed Cory! |||
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cory was a Terrorist Mastermind (cult). |||
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cory's followers have committed suicide. |||
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally was a Suicide Bomber (cult). |||
> [20:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vv Cory Pally
> [20:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Laurenisaunicorn lynn105 oath2order Trundle) |||
> [20:41] <+Trundle> suicide bomb Cory
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || cult: Cory (Terrorist Mastermind) |||
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Laurenisaunicorn (Cop) lynn105 (Townie) oath2order (Townie) Pally (Kill-Immune Townie) Trundle (Townie) |||
> [20:41] <+Trundle> LOL
> [20:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvv Laurenisaunicorn Trundle lynn105 oath2order
> [20:41] <Pally> AHAHAHA
> [20:41] <oath2order> PALLY GOT WHAT SHE WANTED
> [20:41] <Pally> AHAHAHA
> [20:41] <oath2order> this game was amusingly symbolic of AC Mafia



I did not find this funny...


----------



## Princess

oath2order said:


> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally has suicide-bombed Cory! |||
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cory was a Terrorist Mastermind (cult). |||
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cory's followers have committed suicide. |||
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Pally was a Suicide Bomber (cult). |||
> [20:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vv Cory Pally
> [20:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Laurenisaunicorn lynn105 oath2order Trundle) |||
> [20:41] <+Trundle> suicide bomb Cory
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || cult: Cory (Terrorist Mastermind) |||
> [20:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Laurenisaunicorn (Cop) lynn105 (Townie) oath2order (Townie) Pally (Kill-Immune Townie) Trundle (Townie) |||
> [20:41] <+Trundle> LOL
> [20:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvv Laurenisaunicorn Trundle lynn105 oath2order
> [20:41] <Pally> AHAHAHA
> [20:41] <oath2order> PALLY GOT WHAT SHE WANTED
> [20:41] <Pally> AHAHAHA
> [20:41] <oath2order> this game was amusingly symbolic of AC Mafia


iconic double suicide both in irc mafia and AC mafia
let this day be remembered


----------



## Zeiro

Really people, if you have THAT much of an issue with me and take my posts THAT seriously, either confront me about it and say it to my face or block me. Don't be running your mouth about me behind my back or on some chat room, that's just childish. I'll most likely find out about it anyway. I am normally a very nice person and have never specifically been mean to anyone here (I don't think I've ever even talked to you Karla, so you're not one to talk). I don't want to see this kind of thing again.

Also, you guys are _really_ mature for insulting my gender identity.


----------



## Princess

Damn reizo


----------



## MrPicklez

Reizo said:


> Really people, if you have THAT much of an issue with me and take my posts THAT seriously, either confront me about it and say it to my face or block me. Don't be running your mouth about me behind my back or on some chat room, that's just childish. I'll most likely find out about it anyway. I am normally a very nice person and have never specifically been mean to anyone here (I don't think I've ever even talked to you Karla, so you're not one to talk). I don't want to see this kind of thing again.
> 
> Also, you guys are _really_ mature for insulting my gender identity.



I seriously love you for this. Kudos.

I'm glad I am not the only one who can't stand whats-her-face and her ****ty attitude.


----------



## Beary

MrKisstoefur said:


> I seriously love you for this. Kudos.
> 
> I'm glad I am not the only one who can't stand whats-her-face and her ****ty attitude.



Karla?
Karla's a guy.


----------



## MrPicklez

LittleBeary said:


> Karla?
> Karla's a guy.



wot


----------



## BungoTheElf

MrKisstoefur said:


> wot



Karla is han
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karla_(fictional_character)


----------



## Beary

MrKisstoefur said:


> wot



I swear it.


----------



## MrPicklez

lynn105 said:


> Karla is han
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karla_(fictional_character)





LittleBeary said:


> I swear it.



Still doesn't give him the right to be a complete jackass and attack people. Same with Horus.


----------



## Gandalf

Honestly, you are trying to stir up as much trouble in here as they were talking crap in the irc. If _you_ have a problem with those two, then take it to a pm and not start some public shaming bs. Now that you've started, may as well get the rest out here.

You cut those chats pretty well trying to make everyone look like they were hating on you while there were simply active in the chat at the time. I can't stand when people roll around here trying to stir up trouble like that.

_I can see why you two argued_

Go back to the log and check for that one, hypocrite. Would usually leave this to the mods but like you I'm not going to let someone i've never spoken to make a judgement of my own character. For the rest of you, when did getting all snooty ever help anyone. These last two pages are no better than what you just read from the irc and two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Zeiro

Gandalf said:


> Honestly, you are trying to stir up as much trouble in here as they were talking crap in the irc. If _you_ have a problem with those two, then take it to a pm and not start some public shaming bs. Now that you've started, may as well get the rest out here.


I'm not trying to stir up any trouble, I am trying to stop it. This isn't the first time it's happened and I am sick of it. I'm just trying to defend myself here, as I wasn't able to at the time. Normally I would PM that person about this, but this involved multiple people ridiculing me and my sexuality in a *public chat*.



Gandalf said:


> You cut those chats pretty well trying to make everyone look like they were hating on you while there were simply active in the chat at the time. I can't stand when people roll around here trying to stir up trouble like that.


I didn't cut anything. I wasn't even present in the chat, I was at work. A friend of mine was in the chat at the time, became very upset, and sent the screenshots to me.



Gandalf said:


> _I can see why you two argued_


We argued before because he was being very offensive towards mentally handicapped people.


----------



## Beary

Reizo said:


> I'm not trying to stir up any trouble, I am trying to stop it. This isn't the first time it's happened and I am sick of it. I'm just trying to defend myself here, as I wasn't able to at the time. Normally I would PM that person about this, but this involved multiple people ridiculing me and my sexuality in a *public chat*.
> 
> I didn't cut anything. I wasn't even present in the chat, I was at work. A friend of mine was in the chat at the time, became very upset, and sent the screenshots to me.
> 
> *We argued before because he was being very offensive towards mentally handicapped people.*



What?!
WHAT?!?!
Okay, this is the lowest of the low.
Mentally handicapped people? Being offensive about THEM?
Karla.....ugh.


----------



## oath2order

[23:22] <+Minties> oath2order
[23:22] <oath2order> what
[23:22] <+Minties> be nice to me
[23:22] <oath2order> fine
[23:22] <oath2order> your boyfriend misses you in the woods tho


----------



## Prof Gallows

If you guys can't cool it down I won't reopen it. The fact that you guys are whining, regardless of the reasons, in this thread is just as bad as people doing the insulting.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I swear if you kids start fighting again I'll close it for longer next time.


----------



## Cory

[13:08] <Murray> i should lick some toads so i can go to hospital and take pics of nurses !!11


----------



## oath2order

Not much of a backlog.


[16:07] <Tom29193> No we blame you for being a ****tard





[00:19] <Tom29193> (12:19:25 AM) Kisstoefur: nintendo never really had great games
[00:20] <Tom29193> >on a nintendo forum
[00:20] <Tom29193> #shotsfired
[00:20] <Tom29193> someone post this on the forum
[00:20] <Tom29193> email tyeforce


----------



## Minties

Where are the quotes about dragon dildos? ):


----------



## Superpenguin

[19:16] <lynn105> hi nick
[19:16] * Joins: Zig
[19:16] <lynn105> hi zig
[19:16] <Superpenguin> hi
[19:24] * Quits: lynn105 (Ping timeout)
[19:27] * Joins: ProfGallows
[19:27] * ChanServ sets mode: +o ProfGallows
[19:29] <Kisstoefur> Hi
[19:31] <Superpenguin> Hi
[19:32] <Zig> Hi
[19:32] * Quits: Zig (Client exited)
[19:33] * Joins: lynn105
[19:37] <Kisstoefur> Hi
[19:37] <Superpenguin> Hi
[19:40] <Kisstoefur> Hello
[19:41] * Quits: SockHead (Ping timeout)
[19:42] * Joins: SockHead
[19:42] <Dark> hi
[19:44] <Superpenguin> hi
[19:44] <lynn105> hi
[19:46] <Kisstoefur> Howdy
[19:48] * Quits: Lady_Rarity (Quit:  So long and thanks for all the fish!)
[19:49] <Dark> so bored


----------



## Zeiro

oh, it's back open

well minties was having some trouble with her client the other night

[00:50] * Quits: minties (Client exited)
[00:50] * Joins: MintiesPhone
[00:50] <MintiesPhone> Client crashing o.e
[00:51] * MintiesPhone is now known as minties
[00:51] <Reizo> this is boring
[00:51] * ChanServ sets mode: +v minties
[00:51] <Reizo> jubs start posting pics of dildos again
[00:51] <&Jubs> yes sir
[00:52] * Joins: MintieslolDC
[00:52] * Quits: minties (Connection reset by peer)
[00:52] * MintieslolDC is now known as minties
[00:52] * ChanServ sets mode: +v minties
[00:52] <Reizo> are u ok minties
[00:52] <+minties> No!!!!
[00:53] <Kisstoefur> wheres the dildos at?
[00:53] * Joins: MintieslolDC
[00:53] * Quits: minties (Connection reset by peer)
[00:53] <MintieslolDC> Literally
[00:53] * MintieslolDC is now known as minties
[00:53] * ChanServ sets mode: +v minties 

poor minties


----------



## Cory

[18:44] <Skylar> wow trundle actually got some *****.


----------



## Beary

[16:42] <SockHead>​ hell bell tree irc!
[16:42] <SockHead>​ hello*
[16:42] <SockHead>​ ****

--

[16:59] <@Zr388>​ They can go S a D
[17:01] <Makkine>​ they can go saddle a donkey?
[17:01] <Makkine>​ o ok

---

[17:04] <Makkine>​ im so mad at myself for missing the mafia viii signups
[17:04] <@Zr388>​ Dreamteam with trundle was so good
[17:05] <Tom29193>​ It was makkine me so happy you did
[17:05] * Tom29193 goes to find rope because that was so forced
[17:06] * Joins: Skylar
[17:06] <Makkine>​ ??????????????????
[17:06] <Makkine>​ :'(
[17:06] <Makkine>​ y r u so meen taom? gos

--

[18:04] <Superpenguin>​ omg Cory, you being Harry Potter would be scary
[18:04] <Superpenguin>​ Order of the Phoenix would collapse.
[18:04] <Skylar>​ tru
[18:04] <Cory>​ Shut up you muggle ass ho
[18:05] <Makkine>​ osnap.avi

--

[18:07] <Skylar>​ if everyone roleclaimed to truffle it would be easier to find mafia
[18:08] <syd>​ so we should roleclaim then
[18:08] <Skylar>​ make everyone roleclaim
[18:08] <Skylar>​ EVERYONE
[18:08] <Makkine>​ lol 
[18:09] <Cory>​ LET'S GO TOM FITE ME
[18:10] <lynn105>​ lol tom that gif
[18:11] <lynn105>​ LOL NICK
[18:11] <syd>​ so we should pm truffle with our role right
[18:11] <Makkine>​ syd i think she was joking..
[18:11] <syd>​ oh
[18:11] <syd>​ ok i wont

Source: Makkine.


----------



## Cory

[20:00] <oath2order> Cory imagine a Lady Gaga fan Able Sister in AC
[20:00] <oath2order> Slayble
[20:00] <Cory> OMG THAT IS AMAZING


----------



## Cory

[20:46] <AshtotPC> cory im gonna chop off ur penis
[20:46] <oath2order> wow ash i didn't know you'd ever go near one


----------



## Pathetic

21:10] <oath2order> hey Cory
[21:10] <oath2order> Are you scum?
[21:10] <Cory> Yes
[21:10] <Superpenguin> obvi scumduo
[21:10] <Cory> No
[21:10] <Makkine> !!!!!!!1
[21:10] <Cory> Jk
[21:10] <Superpenguin> !!!!!!!!
[21:10] <oath2order> [21:10] <oath2order> Are you scum?
[21:10] <oath2order> [21:10] <Cory> Yes
[21:10] <Cory> I'm not scum
[21:11] <Makkine> coryscum
[21:11] <oath2order> brb posting
[21:11] <Superpenguin> Scory
[21:11] <Skylar> PROOF RIGHT THERE
[21:11] <Makkine> [21:10] <Cory> I'm scum


----------



## Justin

<Jen> http://dmc.crystal-dreams.us/random/405.png <-- boss fight. It was very challenging as an FYI
<Jas0n> It looks like a bad N64 game
<Jen> there is no such thing as a bad N64 game
<Jen> and it is amazing and the graphics are adorable
<Jubs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superman_(1999_video_game)


----------



## MrPicklez

Minties said:


> Where are the quotes about dragon dildos? ):



I'm thinking this as well ):


----------



## Zeiro

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm thinking this as well ):


i mentioned it on the last page low-key and also look at the thread tags


----------



## Superpenguin

[11:14] <Superpenguin> Hi Lady_Rarity
[11:14] <Lady_Rarity> Hey


----------



## Cory

[14:51] <Cory> scumbag jubs
[14:51] <+Lauren> you just called an admin a scumbag
[14:51] <+Lauren> gg cory gg
[14:51] <&Jubs> cory
[14:51] <&Jubs> i must smite you
[14:52] <+Lauren> WITH HIS MIGHTY JUBSTICK
[14:52] <Superpenguin> oooo
[14:52] <Cory> His jubs****?
[14:53] <+Lauren> CORY YOURE LIKE 10
[14:53] <+Lauren> YOU SHOULDNT KNOW WHAT A **** IS.
[14:53] <Cory> I'M 15
[14:53] <+Lauren> like I said
[14:53] <+Lauren> 10


----------



## Cory

[21:04] <+Lauren> i saw blowjobs and came running

- - - Post Merge - - -

[21:32] <&Jubs> i love listening to everyone make fart noises on twitter
[21:32] <&Jubs> er
[21:32] <&Jubs> skype
[21:32] <&Jubs> so classy


----------



## Gandalf

[13:47] <Horus> hey do you still have that link to the periscope gallery


----------



## Lauren

Cory said:


> [21:04] <+Lauren> i saw blowjobs and came running
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> [21:32] <&Jubs> i love listening to everyone make fart noises on twitter
> [21:32] <&Jubs> er
> [21:32] <&Jubs> skype
> [21:32] <&Jubs> so classy



Best skype conversation I've ever been in.


----------



## Horus

Gandalf said:


> [13:47] <Horus> hey do you still have that link to the periscope gallery



WHAT DID I EVER DO TO YOU

ᵇᵃᶜᵏ ᵗᵒ ˢᶦʳᴳᵃᶰᵃᵗᵃʳˢ ᑫᵘᵒᵗᵉ


----------



## KarlaKGB

Where is SirGanatar anyway?


----------



## Gandalf

Horus said:


> WHAT DID I EVER DO TO YOU
> 
> ᵇᵃᶜᵏ ᵗᵒ ˢᶦʳᴳᵃᶰᵃᵗᵃʳˢ ᑫᵘᵒᵗᵉ



For the few that will get it. They had to know!


----------



## oath2order

[22:48] <Kisstoefur> i wanna play mafia one day to try it out, but i feel like i'd be **** at it
[22:48] <oath2order> implying that any of us
[22:48] <oath2order> are good at it
[22:49] * ~Jer awards oath one humble banana award
[22:49] <+Gandalf> a lot of us think we are good at it
[22:49] <oath2order> ^
[22:49] <@Thunder> you hear that oath
[22:49] <&Jubs> but we're not really
[22:49] <@Thunder> jer is giving you his banana


----------



## MrPicklez

<Kisstoefur> do they live together or...? im so confused by that video
<~Jer> they are bfs
<Elsewhere> omg jer that's ****ing incest
<Kisstoefur> im so confused right now


----------



## Superpenguin

[19:16] <Superpenguin> This is Cory
[19:16] <Superpenguin> http://24.media.tumblr.com/a29077bc4abf616a502e60e3c0b20114/tumblr_mg8qp0oFmM1qfccvpo1_500.gif
[19:16] <Cory> I don't see anything
[19:16] <Karla> wow racist
[19:16] <Karla> black people are people too
[19:16] <oath2order> wot
[19:16] <Cory> I don't see it
[19:16] <Superpenguin> It must be too dark
[19:16] <oath2order> Cory doesn't see how black people are people
[19:16] <Cory> It's not showing up on my phone
[19:16] <Karla> turn your brightness up
[19:17] <oath2order> heuheuehue
[19:17] <Cory> No the actual pic won't show up
[19:17] <&Jubs> jesus  cory
[19:17] <&Jubs> racist much
[19:17] <Cory> OMG
[19:17] <Cory> **** YOU ALL
[19:17] * Parts: Cory


----------



## unravel

Superpenguin said:


> [19:16] <Superpenguin> This is Cory
> [19:16] <Superpenguin> http://24.media.tumblr.com/a29077bc4abf616a502e60e3c0b20114/tumblr_mg8qp0oFmM1qfccvpo1_500.gif
> [19:16] <Cory> I don't see anything
> [19:16] <Karla> wow racist
> [19:16] <Karla> black people are people too
> [19:16] <oath2order> wot
> [19:16] <Cory> I don't see it
> [19:16] <Superpenguin> It must be too dark
> [19:16] <oath2order> Cory doesn't see how black people are people
> [19:16] <Cory> It's not showing up on my phone
> [19:16] <Karla> turn your brightness up
> [19:17] <oath2order> heuheuehue
> [19:17] <Cory> No the actual pic won't show up
> [19:17] <&Jubs> jesus  cory
> [19:17] <&Jubs> racist much
> [19:17] <Cory> OMG
> [19:17] <Cory> **** YOU ALL
> [19:17] * Parts: Cory



omggg racist hahaha


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Spoiler: HP Spoilers



(11:07:08 PM) oath2order: tom are you seriously giving me **** for the spoilers
(11:07:30 PM) Tom29193: yes oath
(11:07:32 PM) oath2order: IT'S BEEN TEN YEARS EVERYBODY KNOWS SNAPE KILLS DUMBLEDORE
(11:07:35 PM) oath2order: NINE*
(11:07:40 PM) ProfGallows: SPOILERS
(11:07:43 PM) Jubs: SPOILERS
(11:07:43 PM) Tom29193: SHELF LIFE OF SPOILERS IS 10
(11:07:44 PM) Jubs: oath
(11:07:46 PM) Jubs: 2 week ban
(11:07:46 PM) Procastinate is now known as Procrastinate
(11:07:47 PM) Jubs: for spoilers
(11:07:52 PM) oath2order: IT'S BEEN NINE YEARS
(11:07:54 PM) oath2order left the room (Kicked by Thunder (YOU SON OF A *****)).


----------



## oath2order

[14:14] <Minties> I was thinking about Cory like all night


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunder and Jeremy play Smash Bros. Brawl​

<Jer> LOOOL!!!
<Jer> OMG 
<Thunder> **** SUCKER
<Jer> ROFL
<Jer> ok im done
<Thunder> SHUT YOUR ***** MOUTH
<Jer> or ill never fall asleep
<Thunder> ONE MOREEEE


----------



## Thunder

I DID IT THOUGH I BEAT 'EM


----------



## Cory

[10:09] * Joins: Cow
[10:09] <+Horus> see
[10:09] <+Horus> here is kayla
[10:09] <Skylark> omg
[10:09] <~Jer> rude
[10:09] <Cow> Moo
[10:10] <Cow> :}
[10:10] * Cow is now known as Superpenguin


----------



## unravel

[00:54] <Pally> uuuuugggghhh
[00:54] <Skylark> uUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH
[00:54] <nakkine> muuugh
[00:55] <ITookYourWaffles> mhhhhhmmmmm yeaaaahhh!
[00:55] <nakkine> oh
[00:55] <ITookYourWaffles> omg this is dirty xD


----------



## Pathetic

[22:02] <River> Apparently I had some fun with Tom last night
[22:02] <Tom29193> hehe
[22:02] <Tom29193> It was a great experience
[22:03] <River> I bet it was 
[22:03] <AshtotPC> what
[22:03] <AshtotPC> you had fun
[22:03] <AshtotPC> what kind of fun
[22:04] <@ProfGallows> heeeelllooooo
[22:04] <River> I don't know, I can't remember XD
[22:04] <AshtotPC> thats awkward
[22:04] <Tom29193> Hey Gallows
[22:04] <@ProfGallows> http://i.imgur.com/hdXvPLR.gif
[22:04] <Tom29193> I remember it all huehuehue


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(4:48:31 PM) Lauren: bartender (jer) i'd like a ****tail please
(4:48:44 PM) Jer: do you mean Petre???
(4:48:55 PM) Lauren: SORRY YES petre
(4:48:59 PM) Lauren: id like a sex on the beach please
(4:49:33 PM) Jer: are you coming on 2 me


----------



## Superpenguin

[21:28] <+Horus> Cory x Horus = Corus
[21:28] <Superpenguin> Horus ships himself with Cory ^


----------



## Beary

Jason: i want animated avatar
Jason: but im too lazy to post outside of basemen

Story of my life


----------



## Horus

Superpenguin said:


> [21:28] <+Horus> Cory x Horus = Corus
> [21:28] <Superpenguin> Horus ships himself with Cory ^




<Superpenguin> Cory x Horus = Chrous
<Superpenguin> Chorus*
<Horus> Cory x Horus = Corus
<Superpenguin> Horus ships himself with Cory ^
<Horus> LEARN TO MATH
<Horus> AH
<Horus> ****
<Horus> YOU SLY ******* 
<Superpenguin> 

Deceptive as ****


----------



## Beary

I am not surprised.


----------



## Jawile

[22:45] <LittleBeary> BECAUSE QHY THW CRAP NOT
[22:46] <Jawile> kaiaa
[22:47] <Jawile> lets be bestfriends
[22:47] <Skylark> KAWAII DE SUUUUU <33333333
[22:47] <Jawile> we can be kawaiia
[22:47] <LittleBeary> no
[22:47] <LittleBeary> no
[22:47] <@Kaiaa> <3
[22:47] <Jawile> desu desu desu <3
[22:47] <LittleBeary> no
[22:47] <@Kaiaa> Kawaiia 4eva
[22:47] <LittleBeary> STAY AWAY
[22:47] <Jawile> kawaiia
[22:47] <LittleBeary> NO HEARTS


----------



## Beary

Jawile said:


> [22:45] <LittleBeary> BECAUSE QHY THW CRAP NOT
> [22:46] <Jawile> kaiaa
> [22:47] <Jawile> lets be bestfriends
> [22:47] <Skylark> KAWAII DE SUUUUU <33333333
> [22:47] <Jawile> we can be kawaiia
> [22:47] <LittleBeary> no
> [22:47] <LittleBeary> no
> [22:47] <@Kaiaa> <3
> [22:47] <Jawile> desu desu desu <3
> [22:47] <LittleBeary> no
> [22:47] <@Kaiaa> Kawaiia 4eva
> [22:47] <LittleBeary> STAY AWAY
> [22:47] <Jawile> kawaiia
> [22:47] <LittleBeary> NO HEARTS



NO HEARTS


----------



## Jawile

YES HEARTS


----------



## Beary

Jawile said:


> YES HEARTS



NO HEARTS
I SEE THAT USERTITLE


----------



## Jawile

LittleBeary said:


> NO HEARTS
> I SEE THAT USERTITLE



I HOPE YOU DO


----------



## iLoveYou

Horus said:


> <Superpenguin> Cory x Horus = Chrous
> <Superpenguin> Chorus*
> <Horus> Cory x Horus = Corus
> <Superpenguin> Horus ships himself with Cory ^
> <Horus> LEARN TO MATH
> <Horus> AH
> <Horus> ****
> <Horus> YOU SLY *******
> <Superpenguin>
> 
> Deceptive as ****



Wow this has to be fate, because this reminds me of a joke I once came up with ..

What do you call a couple of lines in a song about Horus?? A CHORUS.


----------



## Cory

[13:17] <+Lauren> i hate hate hate reports
[13:19] <Eminem> you are not alone
[13:20] <River> Yeah.. I'll be doing that tomorrow afternoon, Lauren
[13:21] <+Lauren> i can do it. dont get me wrong, its just ITS TOO EASY
[13:23] <@SR388> [10:17:40] <+Lauren> i hate hate hate reports
[13:23] <@SR388> join
[13:23] <@SR388> the
[13:23] <@SR388> club
[13:23] <@SR388> Oh you mean like school reports.
[13:23] <@SR388> I actually love those


----------



## Trundle

[18:31] <Trundle> i'm fat!
[18:31] <PrincessKenny> at least we have dentists in scotland
[18:31] <PrincessKenny> lookin at you england
[18:31] <@ProfGallows> <Bidoof>im gay!


----------



## SlaughterShy

[1:54 AM] (Channel) ****: whorebag
[1:54 AM] (Channel) ****: i humbly apologize on grace's behalf she doesn't know how to words or science
[1:54 AM] (Channel) ****: you
[1:54 AM] Karen is now unmuted.
[1:55 AM] (Channel) ****: well missouri is a ****ing piece of **** state dave
[1:55 AM] (Channel) ****: no offense
[1:55 AM] (Channel) ****: hey
[1:55 AM] (Channel) ****: HEY
[1:55 AM] (Channel) ****: ***** U WANNA TUSSLE
[1:55 AM] (Channel) ****: ILL CRUSH UR BONES INTO POWDER AND SNORT IT
[1:55 AM] (Channel) ****: yes
[1:55 AM] (Channel) ****: its okay
[1:55 AM] (Channel) ****: wu tang clan is backing me up
[1:56 AM] Karen moved to AFK.
[1:56 AM] (Channel) ****: ill throw my stool at u
[1:56 AM] To The Bell Tree: ILL DIARRHEA INTO YOUR MOUTH, TAPE IT SHUT, AND THEN TICKLE YOU UNTIL IT COMES OUT OF YOUR NOSE
[1:56 AM] (Channel) ****: i'm pretty sure diarrhea isn't a verb
[1:56 AM] To The Bell Tree: to hub
[1:56 AM] (Channel) ****: dumbass
[1:56 AM] To The Bell Tree: *sexyass
[1:57 AM] (Channel) ****: oh my god!!!!!
[1:57 AM] (Channel) ****: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[1:57 AM] Karen entered channel.
[1:57 AM] (Channel) ****: so why isn't karen or marii talking
[1:57 AM] (Channel) ****: i am severely disappointed
[1:57 AM] (Channel) ****: how
[1:57 AM] (Channel) Karen: I don't feel like it
[1:57 AM] Tom disconnected.


----------



## Horus

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nUODcOZyr1

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VjNmdDCaox

Dan and Karla ;D


----------



## KarlaKGB

Horus said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nUODcOZyr1
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VjNmdDCaox
> 
> Dan and Karla ;D



What the...I can't listen to this right now, what is it?


----------



## Horus

KarlaKGB said:


> What the...I can't listen to this right now, what is it?



a voice recording


----------



## KarlaKGB

I can't even remember when I did that


----------



## oath2order

[20:01] <Alice> You'd have to be very good at rubbing


----------



## oath2order

[21:44] <@ProfGallows> u dont now me jerk i drank 20 whole cocaines
[21:45] <Cory> You don't drink cocaine you dingus
[21:45] <oath2order> THAT'S THE JOKE CORY
[21:45] <oath2order> OH MY GOD


----------



## Beary

oath2order said:


> [21:44] <@ProfGallows> u dont now me jerk i drank 20 whole cocaines
> [21:45] <Cory> You don't drink cocaine you dingus
> [21:45] <oath2order> THAT'S THE JOKE CORY
> [21:45] <oath2order> OH MY GOD



Wow Cory
I are dissapoint


----------



## Alice

[23:27] <+Horus> you get used to them after you put them in your mouth


----------



## oath2order

[22:33] <Kisstoefur> i can't stop eating rods


----------



## MrPicklez

<@SR388> FIFTY PEOPLE PASSED ME NAKED
<@SR388> IN ONE DAY
<Tom29193> Man that's like fifty ****s


----------



## MrPicklez

<@Thunder> this one time i was eating a sausage and someone decided to post a picture of jesus' ****


----------



## Lauren

Tom said:


> (4:48:31 PM) Lauren: bartender (jer) i'd like a ****tail please
> (4:48:44 PM) Jer: do you mean Petre???
> (4:48:55 PM) Lauren: SORRY YES petre
> (4:48:59 PM) Lauren: id like a sex on the beach please
> (4:49:33 PM) Jer: are you coming on 2 me



Oh definitely Jer!



Cory said:


> [13:17] <+Lauren> i hate hate hate reports
> [13:19] <Eminem> you are not alone
> [13:20] <River> Yeah.. I'll be doing that tomorrow afternoon, Lauren
> [13:21] <+Lauren> i can do it. dont get me wrong, its just ITS TOO EASY
> [13:23] <@SR388> [10:17:40] <+Lauren> i hate hate hate reports
> [13:23] <@SR388> join
> [13:23] <@SR388> the
> [13:23] <@SR388> club
> [13:23] <@SR388> Oh you mean like school reports.
> [13:23] <@SR388> I actually love those



Jamie, you're more than welcome to do mine for me!


----------



## Caius

MrKisstoefur said:


> <@SR388> FIFTY PEOPLE PASSED ME NAKED
> <@SR388> IN ONE DAY
> <Tom29193> Man that's like fifty ****s



I don't remember the context for this. FML.


----------



## Alice

Zr388 said:


> I don't remember the context for this. FML.



I was talking about running around naked on FFXIV.


----------



## Cory

[18:14] <SockHead> i want to fart in all of your mouths


----------



## Flop

[18:48] <@Kaiaa> or she's about to viciously remove his shell and expose his meaty insides


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> [18:48] <@Kaiaa> or she's about to viciously remove his shell and expose his meaty insides



That just slipped by, no one noticed it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cory said:


> That just slipped by, no one noticed it.



Obviously someone noticed it if it was posted in here. =p


----------



## Cory

Prof Gallows said:


> Obviously someone noticed it if it was posted in here. =p



I don't need your tormenting sir...


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> That just slipped by, no one noticed it.



I just had to share it though.


----------



## Cory

[19:05] * Quits: AshtotPC (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[19:05] * Quits: rwaeh (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[19:05] * Quits: Flop (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[19:05] * Quits: Tinaa (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[19:05] * Quits: Karla (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[19:05] * Quits: SR388 (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)

R.I.P.


----------



## Beary

Cory said:


> [19:05] * Quits: AshtotPC (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
> [19:05] * Quits: rwaeh (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
> [19:05] * Quits: Flop (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
> [19:05] * Quits: Tinaa (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
> [19:05] * Quits: Karla (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
> [19:05] * Quits: SR388 (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
> 
> R.I.P.



My god
WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## Cory

1 minute later

[19:06] * Joins: AshtotPC
[19:06] * Joins: rwaeh
[19:06] * Joins: Flop
[19:06] * Joins: Tinaa
[19:06] * Joins: Karla
[19:06] * Joins: SR388
[19:06] * Tyrol.GeekShed.net sets mode: +o SR388


----------



## KarlaKGB




----------



## Beary

Cory said:


> 1 minute later
> 
> [19:06] * Joins: AshtotPC
> [19:06] * Joins: rwaeh
> [19:06] * Joins: Flop
> [19:06] * Joins: Tinaa
> [19:06] * Joins: Karla
> [19:06] * Joins: SR388
> [19:06] * Tyrol.GeekShed.net sets mode: +o SR388



*facepalm*


----------



## Flop

LittleBeary said:


> *facepalm*



I WAS CONNECTED THE WHOLE TIME WTF


----------



## oath2order

[19:21] <Flop> Someone please tell me how to do that purple text stuff without being a sarcastic IRC ****  xD
[19:21] <Karla> "alt+f4"
[19:21] <oath2order> pray to ircjesus
[19:21] <Karla> lelelellele
[19:21] <oath2order> that's how
[19:21] * Flop (~TFlash@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) Quit (Client exited)
[19:21] <Karla> LOL
[19:21] <Karla> he actually did it


----------



## KarlaKGB

[00:20] <Flop> Someone please tell me how to do that purple text stuff without being a sarcastic IRC ****  xD
[00:20] <LittleBeary> 
[00:21] <Flop> Hi beary xD
[00:21] <oath2order> flop
[00:21] <Karla> "alt+f4"
[00:21] <Cory>  /me
[00:21] <Karla> lelelellele
[00:21] <oath2order> pray to ircjesus
[00:21] <Trundle> I don't understand how m12's sig was removed for being too big but mine wasn't after such a long time
[00:21] <oath2order> that's how
[00:21] <LittleBeary> Da swears
[00:21] *** Flop quit (Client exited)
[00:21] <LittleBeary> ;-;
[00:21] <Karla> LOL
[00:21] <Karla> he actually did it
[00:21] <SkyBlue> LMAO
[00:21] <SkyBlue> BYE
[00:21] <lynn105> loll
[00:21] <Karla> wtf
[00:21] <LittleBeary> dafuq
[00:21] <oath2order> ohmygod
[00:21] <LittleBeary> LYNN
[00:21] <Karla> i put it in quotations


----------



## Jawile

[22:35] <Jawile> bomb tree forums
[22:35] <oath2order> NO
[22:35] <Jawile> "what is your favorite type of nuclear warhead?"


----------



## Pathetic

17:44] * Purpl hides in a pizza place in france
[17:44] <zakkine> well ur not funny ethier 
[17:44] <Purpl> no no italy
[17:44] <zakkine> did u 
[17:44] <Purpl> wrong country crap
[17:44] <zakkine> just say
[17:44] <zakkine> france
[17:44] <SkyBlue> france
[17:44] <SkyBlue> pizza in france
[17:44] <Purpl> it was a mistake
[17:44] * Quits: Superpenguin (Client exited)
[17:44] <zakkine> yeah have fun in that pizza place
[17:44] <zakkine> in france
[17:45] <SkyBlue> let's have baguettes in italy


----------



## PurplPanda

Makkine said:


> 17:44] * Purpl hides in a pizza place in france
> [17:44] <zakkine> well ur not funny ethier
> [17:44] <Purpl> no no italy
> [17:44] <zakkine> did u
> [17:44] <Purpl> wrong country crap
> [17:44] <zakkine> just say
> [17:44] <zakkine> france
> [17:44] <SkyBlue> france
> [17:44] <SkyBlue> pizza in france
> [17:44] <Purpl> it was a mistake
> [17:44] * Quits: Superpenguin (Client exited)
> [17:44] <zakkine> yeah have fun in that pizza place
> [17:44] <zakkine> in france
> [17:45] <SkyBlue> let's have baguettes in italy


NO I WAS GONNA POST THIS

- - - Post Merge - - -

[17:51] <Kisstoefur> Im macaroni and cheese
[17:51] <zakkine> can i eat u
[17:51] <Purpl> *raises eyebrows*
[17:51] <Kisstoefur> Iunno
[17:51] <zakkine> eyebrow game strong


----------



## PurplPanda

[22:30] <AshtotPC> becuz
[22:30] <AshtotPC> ur purpl
[22:33] * Quits: Jas0n (Quit: Jas0n)
[22:34] <Purpl> is that a compliment
[22:34] <Trundle> only if you're a grape!!
[22:34] <Purpl> that made no sense
[22:34] <Purpl> there are red and green grapes
[22:34] <Purpl> try again next time
[22:34] <Trundle> purple grapes
[22:35] <Trundle> ?
[22:35] <Trundle> are you high?
[22:35] <Trundle> grape juice is purple
[22:35] <Purpl> no theyre called red grapes
[22:35] <Purpl> grape juice /= grapes
[22:35] <Trundle> http://eofdreams.com/grapes.html
[22:35] <Purpl> https://www.google.com/search?q=red...QLOelsQSB74DoBA&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1278&bih=739
[22:36] <Purpl> ur rong
[22:36] <Purpl> accept it
[22:36] <Kisstoefur> I won something?  
[22:36] <Trundle> ONE OF THOSE IMAGES
[22:36] <Trundle> IS PURPLE
[22:36] <Trundle> LOOK
[22:36] <Trundle> I DON'T CARE ABOUT THEIR NAME
[22:36] <Trundle> THE GRAPES THEMSELVES ARE SOMETIMES PURPLE
[22:36] <Purpl> yes but they are called red grapes
[22:37] <Purpl> try again next time trundle


----------



## Beary

PurplPanda said:


> [22:30] <AshtotPC> becuz
> [22:30] <AshtotPC> ur purpl
> [22:33] * Quits: Jas0n (Quit: Jas0n)
> [22:34] <Purpl> is that a compliment
> [22:34] <Trundle> only if you're a grape!!
> [22:34] <Purpl> that made no sense
> [22:34] <Purpl> there are red and green grapes
> [22:34] <Purpl> try again next time
> [22:34] <Trundle> purple grapes
> [22:35] <Trundle> ?
> [22:35] <Trundle> are you high?
> [22:35] <Trundle> grape juice is purple
> [22:35] <Purpl> no theyre called red grapes
> [22:35] <Purpl> grape juice /= grapes
> [22:35] <Trundle> http://eofdreams.com/grapes.html
> [22:35] <Purpl> https://www.google.com/search?q=red...QLOelsQSB74DoBA&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1278&bih=739
> [22:36] <Purpl> ur rong
> [22:36] <Purpl> accept it
> [22:36] <Kisstoefur> I won something?
> [22:36] <Trundle> ONE OF THOSE IMAGES
> [22:36] <Trundle> IS PURPLE
> [22:36] <Trundle> LOOK
> [22:36] <Trundle> I DON'T CARE ABOUT THEIR NAME
> [22:36] <Trundle> THE GRAPES THEMSELVES ARE SOMETIMES PURPLE
> [22:36] <Purpl> yes but they are called red grapes
> [22:37] <Purpl> try again next time trundle




LOL


----------



## Minties

(+minties) I can always strap it on
(+minties) If you're into that
(Kisstoefur) my gf says the same thing
* Kisstoefur cries


----------



## MrPicklez

<Pally> jooooobs
<Pally> jubs
<Pally> are u a jew
<Kisstoefur> jewbs
<Pally> jewbs
* &Jubs (~Justin@protectedhost-CE18FCC2.gv.shawcable.net) Quit (Quit: Leaving)
<Kisstoefur> lolol
<+minties> LOL
<+minties> RIP
<Pally> guess hes a jew


----------



## Zeiro

[03:56] <Kisstoefur> 22.50 for each finger and 50 for the palm to be flat
[03:56] <Reizo> $200 for anything you want for 2 hours
[03:56] <Reizo> that's my flat rate
[03:56] <Reizo> you wanna get kinky, it costs extra
[03:56] <&Jubs> do you offer magma drakes or do we have to bring our own
[03:57] <Reizo> B.Y.O.D.

advertising my services


----------



## Superpenguin

[09:15] <Dongers420> ok lole !! whenever u can !! but my kids might be ded lol !!
[09:15] <Tinaa> it's ok. you can just make more kids


----------



## PurplPanda

[09:14] <Dongers420> if u want tina u can drop it off straight to my town !!
[09:14] * Quits: Ashtot (Ping timeout)
[09:14] <Dongers420> make things faster !! my children have the malnutrishun !!
[09:14] <Tinaa> oh i would but this film isn't editing itself  on scene 7/37 and i have a month to finish it.
[09:14] <Dongers420> my fc is 6969-6969-6969 !!
[09:15] * Joins: lynn105
[09:15] <Superpenguin> Who'd you kill to get that code?
[09:15] <Purpl> ugh 
[09:15] <Dongers420> ok lole !! whenever u can !! but my kids might be ded lol !!
[09:15] <Tinaa> it's ok. you can just make more kids


----------



## PurplPanda

[11:45] <Flop> sometimes i wish I lived in Australia but then I remember that jake lives there
[11:45] <Bidoof> **** u


----------



## SockHead

<Kaiaa> Infraction time… my favorite time of the day 

DICTATORSHIP CONFIRMED


----------



## oath2order

[15:28] <oath2order> damn busiest I've seen the IRC in a while
[15:28] * BigForumUser (~TFlash@protectedhost-64E05C2D.hsd1.mn.comcast.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[15:28] * Witch (~TFlash@BE244D7E.EC04E637.4B2ED081.IP) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[15:28] * Alice (~TFlash@protectedhost-CC5B7440.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.ns.bellaliant.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[15:28] * Karen (~TFlash@AA93B141.7620DA36.4E69563C.IP) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[15:28] * HoneyBunny (~TFlash@protectedhost-42FE88C8.dyn.optonline.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[15:28] * Unidentified38162 (~MrKisstoe@protectedhost-D8840C90.hsd1.in.comcast.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[15:28] * +Lauren (~TFlash@protectedhost-6790A310.cable.virginm.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)
[15:28] * @SR388 (kaijophane@BellTreeForums.vhost) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Tyrol.GeekShed.net)


----------



## PurplPanda

[18:07] <Gingersnap> im clearing out my history and half of it in the TBT easter thread
[18:07] <VillageDweller> what's the other half ginger
[18:07] <VillageDweller> 
[18:08] <Purpl> *raises eyebrows*


----------



## Cory

[20:13] <&Jubs> should we let them speak
[20:13] <@Kaiaa> Sometimes I like to be the kid to annoy people
[20:13] <@Thunder> i dunno
[20:13] <@Thunder> the quiet is kinda nice
[20:13] <@Thunder> but eh let's throw them a bone
[20:13] <Cory> STILL NOT ON
[20:13] * You need voice (+v) (#belltree)
[20:13] <Cory> HOES
[20:13] <@Kaiaa> Just one
[20:13] * You need voice (+v) (#belltree)
[20:13] <&Jubs> ok
[20:13] <@Kaiaa> maybe a half of one to fight over later
[20:13] <&Jubs> just one
[20:13] * Jubs sets mode: +v Cory
[20:13] <+Cory> YAY
[20:13] * Thunder sets mode: -v Cory
[20:13] <@Thunder> wrong bone jubs


----------



## PurplPanda

[23:20] <PurplPanda> jubs who is ur favorite mod
[23:21] <&Jubs> sockhead
[23:21] <PurplPanda> sockhead is a sage
[23:21] <PurplPanda> ur wrong
[23:21] <PurplPanda> try again next week
[23:21] <&Jubs> jeremy
[23:21] <PurplPanda> jeremy is an admin
[23:21] <PurplPanda> ur wrong
[23:21] <&Jubs> minties
[23:21] <PurplPanda> try again next week
[23:21] <PurplPanda> minties is a *****
[23:21] <PurplPanda> ur wrong
[23:21] <&Jubs> o
[23:21] <PurplPanda> try again next week


----------



## Minties

[03:29] * +Bendalf (~TFlash@protectedhost-8D474326.dyn.iinet.net.au) Quit (Quit: dnt let anyone win the gold egg or ill burn ur house down and disneyland too dont think i wont punk)


----------



## Pathetic

[13:32] * Quits: minties (Quit: if I don't get that golden egg, I'm destroying all of the honeycomb timtams in the entire world AND disneyland AND bacon.)


----------



## KarlaKGB

PurplPanda said:


> [23:20] <PurplPanda> jubs who is ur favorite mod
> [23:21] <&Jubs> sockhead
> [23:21] <PurplPanda> sockhead is a sage
> [23:21] <PurplPanda> ur wrong
> [23:21] <PurplPanda> try again next week
> [23:21] <&Jubs> jeremy
> [23:21] <PurplPanda> jeremy is an admin
> [23:21] <PurplPanda> ur wrong
> [23:21] <&Jubs> minties
> [23:21] <PurplPanda> try again next week
> [23:21] <PurplPanda> minties is a *****
> [23:21] <PurplPanda> ur wrong
> [23:21] <&Jubs> o
> [23:21] <PurplPanda> try again next week


----------



## Trundle

[18:39] <VillageDweller> WHY ARE THERE SO MANY DACE IN MY TOWN

the age old question


----------



## Trundle

[20:40] <Purpl> Ok. I am officially. ****ing. DONE. With you. You are *****y, annoying, *and worse than friggin Minties.* I am putting you on ignore.


----------



## Minties

Trundle said:


> [20:40] <Purpl> Ok. I am officially. ****ing. DONE. With you. You are *****y, annoying, *and worse than friggin Minties.* I am putting you on ignore.



Maturity of a ****in potato, I swear.


----------



## Gingersnap

[21:36] <Gingersnap> yes
[21:36] <zoraluv> [22:35] <Gingersnap> a bunch of 6 year olds rushing to get candy filled plastic eggs was scary
[21:36] <Superpenguin> but that's what ya'll are doing now for this gold egg
[21:36] <zoraluv> basically tbt events
[21:36] <Gingersnap> ironically enough, there was a special golden egg

the past predicted the future


----------



## Beary

Gingersnap said:


> [21:36] <Gingersnap> yes
> [21:36] <zoraluv> [22:35] <Gingersnap> a bunch of 6 year olds rushing to get candy filled plastic eggs was scary
> [21:36] <Superpenguin> but that's what ya'll are doing now for this gold egg
> [21:36] <zoraluv> basically tbt events
> [21:36] <Gingersnap> ironically enough, there was a special golden egg
> 
> the past predicted the future



OMG I did this today
Was it at a hotel
Because if it was we live like right next to eachother


----------



## Alice

Gingersnap said:


> [21:36] <Gingersnap> yes
> [21:36] <zoraluv> [22:35] <Gingersnap> a bunch of 6 year olds rushing to get candy filled plastic eggs was scary
> [21:36] <Superpenguin> but that's what ya'll are doing now for this gold egg
> [21:36] <zoraluv> basically tbt events
> [21:36] <Gingersnap> ironically enough, there was a special golden egg
> 
> the past predicted the future



You don't seem to have a grasp on what irony is.


----------



## VillageDweller

<Alice> would it be terrible
<Alice> if I just said no
<Alice> lel
<Cory> say yes
<Cory> woah yes is say backwards
<VillageDweller> well
<VillageDweller> it's actually sey but ok
<Alice> ...
<Alice> lol
<Alice> thanks for the smile, cory
<AshtotPC> say no
<Alice> the word bed looks like a bed
<Cory> oh
<AshtotPC> lol
<Cory> I am the stupidest person
<AshtotPC> LOL
<AshtotPC> cory xD
<Alice> ha ha

cory in a nutshell


----------



## Cory

VillageDweller said:


> <Alice> would it be terrible
> <Alice> if I just said no
> <Alice> lel
> <Cory> say yes
> <Cory> woah yes is say backwards
> <VillageDweller> well
> <VillageDweller> it's actually sey but ok
> <Alice> ...
> <Alice> lol
> <Alice> thanks for the smile, cory
> <AshtotPC> say no
> <Alice> the word bed looks like a bed
> <Cory> oh
> <AshtotPC> lol
> <Cory> I am the stupidest person
> <AshtotPC> LOL
> <AshtotPC> cory xD
> <Alice> ha ha
> 
> cory in a nutshell


Too much intelligence to handle.


----------



## Ashtot

[14:50] <SheriffofTwerktown> i like to stalk gay ppl...

I don't even.


----------



## PurplPanda

[17:00] <Tiana> I'm Tiana and the other one is Tinaa
[17:00] <Tinaa> "the other one"
Tiana=Superpenguin


----------



## PurplPanda

[20:05] <Purpl> thnx for saying hi to me
[20:05] <AshtotPC> i hear something
[20:05] <AshtotPC> off in the distance
[20:05] <AshtotPC> but i cant tell what it is
[20:05] <AshtotPC> HELLO?
[20:05] <AshtotPC> ANYBODY THERE?


----------



## VillageDweller

<Thunder> the picture thread's made me realize i can't compliment people
<ZR388> UH UH UH
<ZR388> YOUR FACE 
<ZR388> ^thunder
<VillageDweller> 10/10 thunder
<Thunder> http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120724115624/spiritedaway/images/c/c8/No-Face.png
<Thunder> das me
* Unidentified42488 has quit (Quit: Unidentified42488)
<VillageDweller> wow i love your complexion
* Bidoof has quit (Quit: http://www.mibbit.com ajax IRC Client)
<Thunder> thanks girlfriend


----------



## Kanapachi

[07:06] <Kanapachi> http://prntscr.com/3cbeet
[07:07] <@ZR388> >I am a fun person
[07:07] <@ZR388> OH THATS BULL****
[07:07] <@ZR388> AND WE ALL KNOW IT


----------



## Ashtot

Cory said:


> Too much intelligence to handle.



<3


----------



## Caius

Kanapachi said:


> [07:06] <Kanapachi> http://prntscr.com/3cbeet
> [07:07] <@ZR388> >I am a fun person
> [07:07] <@ZR388> OH THATS BULL****
> [07:07] <@ZR388> AND WE ALL KNOW IT



It's true though.


----------



## Gandalf

[22:48] <AshtotPC> just stick it in and be fabulous
[22:48] <Pally> wb
[22:50] <+Gandalf> [22:48] <AshtotPC> just stick it in and be fabulous
[22:50] <VillageDweller> <AshtotPC> just stick it in and be fabulous
[22:51] <VillageDweller> DAMN
[22:51] <+Gandalf> LOL
[22:51] <VillageDweller> belongs in the sex thread
[22:51] <+Gandalf> I WAS GONNA *** SAY THAT


----------



## JellyDitto

[10:57] <VillageDweller> alice.. i joiend for youth support actually
[10:58] <VillageDweller> before this thread i didn't even know what sex was ): can u teach me
[10:58] <Alice> okay
[10:58] <Alice> so you take a knife
[10:58] <VillageDweller> yes??
[10:58] <Alice> and you jam it into your leg
[10:58] <Yui-Z> where is this going?
[10:58] <Alice> a baby pops out
[10:58] <Alice> bam
[10:58] <VillageDweller> wouldn't that hurt?
[10:58] <VillageDweller> oh ok
[10:58] <Alice> birds and the bees
[10:59] <VillageDweller> well if it's for new life!!!! 
[10:59] <+Gandalf> i remember sex ed in my school
[10:59] <Yui-Z> no... the baby pops out when you press the belly button
[10:59] <AshtotPC> alice
[10:59] <Yui-Z> everyone knows that
[10:59] <Yui-Z> xP


----------



## Alice

Domowithamustache said:


> [10:57] <VillageDweller> alice.. i joiend for youth support actually
> [10:58] <VillageDweller> before this thread i didn't even know what sex was ): can u teach me
> [10:58] <Alice> okay
> [10:58] <Alice> so you take a knife
> [10:58] <VillageDweller> yes??
> [10:58] <Alice> and you jam it into your leg
> [10:58] <Yui-Z> where is this going?
> [10:58] <Alice> a baby pops out
> [10:58] <Alice> bam
> [10:58] <VillageDweller> wouldn't that hurt?
> [10:58] <VillageDweller> oh ok
> [10:58] <Alice> birds and the bees
> [10:59] <VillageDweller> well if it's for new life!!!!
> [10:59] <+Gandalf> i remember sex ed in my school
> [10:59] <Yui-Z> no... the baby pops out when you press the belly button
> [10:59] <AshtotPC> alice
> [10:59] <Yui-Z> everyone knows that
> [10:59] <Yui-Z> xP



TBT sex ed.


----------



## JellyDitto

<+Minties> and well when two people love each other very much
[11:07] <+Minties> they cover each other in peanut butter
[11:07] <+Minties> and lick it off
[11:07] <+Minties> the end.


----------



## oath2order

[12:35] <Alice> someone give oath a gun
[12:35] <+Minties> oath will just try to shoot sp if he gets the gun


----------



## VillageDweller

<Pally> and conquer over the admins
<VillageDweller> oh
<Kaiaa> I’m trying to D=

watch out admins

- - - Post Merge - - -

<Cory> Kaiaa do you want a togepi egg?
<Kaiaa> I do, how much?
<VillageDweller> does anyone want a classic easter egg
<Cory> Is 5k ok?
<Kaiaa> I don’t have that much
<VillageDweller> wtf 5k tbt bells?
<Kaiaa> 
<Cory> oh
<Cory> How much do you have?
<Kaiaa> 1.4k or something
<Kaiaa> I’m poor
<Cory> oh nvm then sorry 
<Pally> i have 25 bells
<Pally> omg
<Pally> can u guys not
<VillageDweller> wow cory
<VillageDweller> u only in it for the money?
<Cory> I want profit
<Kaiaa> Cory and I thought we were friends
<VillageDweller> wow
<Kaiaa> Looks like I’ll just have to ban you and take it by force
<VillageDweller> what is more important. money or friendship?
<VillageDweller> DAMN
<Cory> 

she is ruthless omg


----------



## JellyDitto

[18:50] <Purplnurpl> shiny octilleri are ugly
[18:50] <Cory> 1k TBT bells
[18:51] <Cory> no they're awesome
[18:51] <Purplnurpl> they think they are golden
[18:51] <Purplnurpl> but rly
[18:51] <domowithamustache> they look like a crap after ive eaten corn
[18:51] <Purplnurpl> they are just a horrible shade of brown
[18:51] <Purplnurpl> domo rly
[18:51] <Purplnurpl> rly
[18:51] <domowithamustache> yarly
________________________________________________________________
<domowithamustache> Gosh this chat is deader than my grandma
[18:57] <domowithamustache> And she's actually dead.
[18:57] <LookyHooky> damn
[18:59] <LookyHooky> the chat is actually like this all the time

________________________________________________________________
[19:01] <Purp> domo
[19:01] <Purp> do u have lolly
[19:01] <Purp> like 4 reals
[19:01] <domowithamustache> Well
[19:02] <domowithamustache> I have lollita girls in my basement
[19:02] <domowithamustache> I can give you one.
[19:02] <Purp> you actually have lolly??????????
[19:02] <domowithamustache> Lol no nvm.
[19:02] <LookyHooky> lool
[19:02] * Purp goes and cries


----------



## Thunder

Look at this photograph.

Every time I do it makes me laugh.


----------



## Gandalf

Woah, the golden egg has truly corrupted him. It's too late now for mankind. 

RIP everyone


----------



## Cariad

Ashtot said:


> [14:50] <SheriffofTwerktown> i like to stalk gay ppl...
> 
> I don't even.


----------



## PurplPanda

[17:29] * Flop was not aware of Kisstoeflop
[17:29] <Purp> but flop
[17:29] <marii> how
[17:29] <Purp> kisstoefur twerked on u 
[17:29] <marii> yes
[17:29] <Purp> get with it
[17:30] <Flop> When did this happen?  XD
[17:30] <marii> every day of your life
[17:30] <marii> every night in your bed
[17:30] <Purp> OMG MARII


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(8:47:46 PM) LeftSideboob left the room (Kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)).
(8:47:46 PM) RightSideboob left the room (Kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)).
(8:47:46 PM) Sideboob left the room (Kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)).
(8:47:55 PM) Kaiaa: No more boobs


----------



## Gingersnap

[19:53] <~Jer> people please, i’m a man.  i can man out the freeze
[19:53] <Pally> WHATS EVERYONE UP TO
[19:53] <Makkine> scam
[19:53] <@Kaiaa> I just do my tounge, it works!
[19:53] <Gingersnap> i cant feel the roof of my mouth -_-
[19:53] <~Jer> do your tongue? OH MY
[19:53] <@Kaiaa> JER!
[19:53] <@Kaiaa> I can’t kick you....
[19:54] <Gingersnap> haha
[19:54] <@Kaiaa> Why are you above the law?
[19:54] * Kaiaa has been kicked by Jer (please keep it family friendly)
[19:54] <Flop> LOL


----------



## Justin

<Minties> Are you... 
<Minties> are you fapping, jubs
<Kisstoefur> who cumishioned this piece?
<Alice> Minties. Chat slayer.
<Rosie11954> ......
<Kisstoefur> why am i in it? lol
<Minties> he didn't say no
<Rosie11954> *** on Minites..


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> Look at this photograph.
> 
> Every time I do it makes me laugh.




<Tom29193> Why is Nickelback considered "sad" in my said music playlist on pandora

It got better


----------



## VillageDweller

the truth is admitted


----------



## VillageDweller

post merge ew.

<Karla> zoombinis
<VillageDweller> ZOOMBINIS
<Karla> was the best educational game
<marii> LOL well...
<Jen> Zoombinis <3
<Makkine> <3333
<VillageDweller> I REMEMBER THOSE GAMES damn
<Rosie11954> ZOOMBINIS YES!!
<CornFlake> OMG YES
<CornFlake> ZOOMBINIS
<Makkine> my grandma has that game
<chuchurei> WHAT IS THAT
<Tinaa> oh, i know that one! i'd go round my friends house to play it 
<Makkine> but it doesnt work on my computer :'[
<Rosie11954> I want to play that so badly now!
<CornFlake> I USED TO PLAY THAT
<Jen> We had a computer when I was 3. XD So lots of internet stuff. My dad made most of our money when I was younger through Ebay
<CornFlake> ALL THE TIME

in which the irc remembers zoombinis <3

edit: no post merge?? ok


----------



## Trundle

[17:57] <Kippla> None, all music sucks

ladies and gentlemen I believe I found Lucifer


----------



## Cory

[19:02] <Cory> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
[19:03] * Quits: oath2order (Quit: oath2order)
[19:03] <Cory> wow
[19:03] <Cory> just wow
[19:03] <Cory> woweroni
[19:03] <marii> rejected
[19:03] <Superpenguin> I bet that wasn't even him
[19:03] <Cory> I put so much work into that hello
[19:03] <@ProfGallows> you broke him.
[19:03] <Cory> that slore
[19:03] <@ProfGallows> guess you could say
[19:03] <@ProfGallows> you're an oath breaker
[19:03] <marii> ooooooooo
[19:03] <Trundle> HAH
[19:03] <marii> elizabeth no
[19:03] <Superpenguin> ohhhhh I get it
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
[18:36] <Cory> I remember when Syntack actually said hi to Lauren...
[19:03] <syntack> Cory: HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW we are having a convo now. SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## Cory

[20:12] <Alice> hi Lynn.
[20:12] <Alice> hey oath
[20:13] <Cory> hi Jer
[20:13] <Cory> hi Jer
[20:13] <Cory> hi Jubs
[20:13] <Cory> hi Jen
[20:13] <Cory> hi ProfGallows
[20:13] <Cory> hi ZR388
[20:13] <Cory> hi Horus
[20:13] <Cory> hi Lauren
[20:13] <@ProfGallows> why
[20:13] <Cory> hi `Ablaze
[20:13] <@ZR388> WHAT
[20:13] <Cory> hi Alice
[20:13] <+Horus> I'll kill you
[20:13] <@ZR388> I'M DOING MATH
[20:13] <`Ablaze> Hullo
[20:13] <Cory> hi Amanda
[20:13] <@ZR388> WHAT DO YOU NEED
[20:13] <+Lauren> STOP
[20:13] <+Lauren> YOU
[20:13] <+Lauren> SILLY
[20:13] <+Lauren> MONKEY
[20:13] <Cory> I was gonna go down the whole list
[20:13] * ProfGallows sets mode: +vvvvvvvvvvvv `Ablaze Alice Amanda Andelsky Butt-Man Clay GradeonMagus Hound00med INeedACNL Karla Kin Kuma[Offline]
[20:13] * ProfGallows sets mode: +vvvvvvvvvvvv Lady_Rarity Light lynn105 marii Needle oath2order oath2order[BNC] Ranko Rikairchy RobRob rwayy SirGanatar
[20:13] * ProfGallows sets mode: +vvvvvv syntack ToefurGrace Tom29193 Torotix Unidentified51045 Uniju
[20:13] * ProfGallows sets mode: +m
[20:14] <Cory> **** me with a telephone pole...
[20:14] * You need voice (+v) (#belltree)


----------



## Trundle

[22:16] * Joins: Kayla
[22:16] <Trundle> KAYLA WHAT
[22:16] <Superpenguin> Kayla!
[22:16] <Cory> Omg
[22:17] <%Tom29193> Is this actually Kayla
[22:17] <Trundle> IS EARTH REAL
[22:17] <Cory> APOCALYPSE
[22:17] <Superpenguin> Just in time for the PurplPenguins Apocalypse
[22:17] <%Tom29193> Did Horus' waifu actually return from the war
[22:17] <Superpenguin> IT HAS STARTED!
[22:17] <Kayla> NO? I'm sorry I think I made a mistake?!?!?
[22:17] <%Tom29193> o
[22:17] <Amanda> hi Kayla
[22:17] <oath2order> I have a song for this
[22:17] <oath2order> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdrFBwwWJ44&feature=kp
[22:17] <Amanda> ?
[22:17] <Superpenguin> That's not Kayla...:'(
[22:17] <%Tom29193> Different Kayla whoop
[22:17] <%Tom29193> s
[22:17] <oath2order> oh
[22:17] <oath2order> oops
[22:17] <Kayla> its just my name? lol Sorry to be a dissapointment
[22:17] * Kayla is now known as Unidentified18309
[22:17] <Cory> You are shunned
[22:17] <Superpenguin> :'(
[22:17] <Trundle> oh frig it's not the real kayla
[22:18] <River> :s
[22:18] <Superpenguin> We established that
[22:18] <Trundle> #awkward
[22:18] <Amanda> ....
[22:18] <+Horus> Wow


----------



## KarlaKGB

10 years since kayla vanished.i try and play ranked dota but i lose constantly. trying to think of something else but my path always leads to this visitor wall. i stare at the screen for hours and try to summon my queen. i look for other dota good luck charms to rub but it is no good. i flame sockhead in the channel and try to resist the nazi mods but it is all meaningless. the end is near.i then usually read some old convos and cry myself to sleep.


----------



## oath2order

[21:10] <Andelsky> how old are you oath?
[21:11] <oath2order> 21
[21:11] <Andelsky> hahha i was about to say.. damn youre a mean little kid.
[21:11] <oath2order> what


----------



## oath2order

[03:04] <&Jubs> soon oath senpai!!!
[03:05] <oath2order> wait since when was I senpai
[03:05] <Pally> jubs oath2order noticed u
[03:05] <&Jubs> soon oaty chan!!!
[03:05] <&Jubs> ...
[03:05] <&Jubs> oaty
[03:05] <&Jubs> omg


----------



## Marii

[05:46] <marii> alice help me get justin to admit his undying love for karla
[05:48] <TehSheriff> what
[05:48] <marii> dont deny it
[05:48] <marii> r u really going to let him just ignore u like that
[05:48] <marii> omG
[05:48] <marii> new chapter of handjubs fanfic
[05:48] <marii> so scandalus
[05:48] <marii> not even fic
[05:48] <marii> wow
[05:48] <marii> based on a tru stori
[05:49] <TehSheriff> 10 years since kayla vanished.i try and play ranked dota but i lose constantly. trying to think of something else but my path always leads to this visitor wall. i stare at the screen for hours and try to summon my queen. i look for other dota good luck charms to rub but it is no good. i flame sockhead in the channel and try to resist the nazi mods but it is all meaningless. the end is near.i then u
[05:49] <TehSheriff> sually read some old convos and cry myself to sleep.
[05:49] <marii> u mean justin
[05:49] <marii> u spelled justin wrong
[05:49] <TehSheriff> no
[05:50] <&Jubs> karla
[05:50] <&Jubs> senpai
[05:50] <&Jubs> will u marry me
[05:50] <TehSheriff> no **** off


----------



## Pathetic

[18:13] <Cory> me and jubs had sex


----------



## Superpenguin

[18:11] <makkine> [18:10] <Cory> I goofed with Jubs
[18:11] <Andelsky> that'd be.. Cubs.
[18:12] <makkine> jubs cubs
[18:12] <Andelsky> cory x jubs. cubs. <3
[18:12] <Cory> We had sex
[18:13] <makkine> omg rly cory
[18:13] <makkine> scandal


----------



## Cory

Makkine said:


> [18:13] <Cory> me and jubs had sex





Superpenguin said:


> [18:11] <makkine> [18:10] <Cory> I goofed with Jubs
> [18:11] <Andelsky> that'd be.. Cubs.
> [18:12] <makkine> jubs cubs
> [18:12] <Andelsky> cory x jubs. cubs. <3
> [18:12] <Cory> We had sex
> [18:13] <makkine> omg rly cory
> [18:13] <makkine> scandal



Is this really new to you guys? Wow.


----------



## Superpenguin

[18:26] <Superpenguin> OneCent
[18:26] <mari-> omg
[18:26] <mari-> PENNY
[18:26] <mari-> OTP


----------



## Caius

Superpenguin said:


> [18:26] <Superpenguin> OneCent
> [18:26] <mari-> omg
> [18:26] <mari-> PENNY
> [18:26] <mari-> OTP



I'm down


----------



## PurplPanda

[20:17] <Purpl> kaiaa when did u become mod\
[20:17] <@Kaiaa> I became a mod on my birthday, as a joke
[20:17] <@Kaiaa> or was it a joke? The world will never know
[20:17] <Purpl> and then they were like
[20:18] <Purpl> damn shes good
[20:18] <Purpl> and they kept u
[20:18] <@Cent[RpingNotHere]> she does reports
[20:18] <@Cent[RpingNotHere]> I like her
[20:18] <@Cent[RpingNotHere]> i'm keeping her
[20:18] <%Alice> More like "We're afraid of her, so we probably wont demod her"
[20:18] <@Cent[RpingNotHere]> She'd break our legs
[20:18] <Purpl> shhhhh
[20:18] <@Kaiaa> The sound of a leg when it breaks is like taking a bite out of a crisp apple
[20:18] <@Kaiaa> wonderful


----------



## PurplPanda

[06:35] <Purpl[abouttogotoschool]> jubs
[06:35] <Purpl[abouttogotoschool]> u r canadian/
[06:35] <Purpl[abouttogotoschool]> ?
[06:35] <&Jubs> no
[06:35] <&Jubs> im hawaiian
[06:35] <+Minties> no
[06:35] <+Minties> he's from mexico
[06:35] <&Jubs> shhh
[06:35] <Purpl[abouttogotoschool]> JUBS
[06:35] <&Jubs> dont spoil my secret minties
[06:35] <Purpl[abouttogotoschool]> jump, swim or run?
[06:35] <&Jubs> si
[06:35] <+Minties> LOL
[06:36] <&Jubs> si
[06:36] <Purpl[abouttogotoschool]> i need to know these things
[06:36] <&Jubs> si
[06:36] <Purpl[abouttogotoschool]> planning my escape soon
[06:36] <&Jubs> no bueno
[06:36] <KarlaontheLane> AYYY MACARENA


----------



## unravel

Spoiler:  Jubs... Jubs everywhere



Jubbine	ok
00:04	jubjubjubs	IM THE REAL JUBS
00:04	Jubsy	You can totally tell jusbsus is Waffles
00:05		*** Yui-Z left #belltree
00:05	jubsuschrist	I AM
00:05	jubjubjubs	NO I AM
00:05	jubjubjubs	U DAWG
00:05		*** dongers42O joined #belltree
00:05	jubsuschrist	NO
00:05		*** Vaati joined #belltree
00:05	Jubsy	DONGERS!
00:05	jubsuschrist	OMG
00:05	Jubbine	DONGERS420!!!!
00:05	handjubs	im actually real jubs
00:05	jubsuschrist	dongers
00:05	jubsuschrist	!!!
00:05	Jubbine	****bows down**********
00:05	dongers42O	lole !!
00:05	dongers42O	hi !!
00:05	dongers42O	y r there so many jubs ??!! lole !!
00:05	jubjubjubs	SHUT UP IM THE REAL JUBS
00:05	Jubbine	dongers o wise who real jubs
00:05	jubjubjubs	IM THE ADMIN
00:05	Jubbine	nO UR NOT
00:05	jubsuschrist	minties is my waifu 
00:05		Jubsinator TERMINATE
00:06	jubsuschrist	I AM REAL JUBS
00:06	dongers42O	ummm ?? lole !!
00:06	mari`	wat
00:06		Jubsinator tears Donger420 in two
00:06	jubjubjubs	I'm the real jubstin
mari`	who da hell is dat impoersonaltor


----------



## PurplPanda

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler:  Jubs... Jubs everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Jubbine	ok
> 00:04	jubjubjubs	IM THE REAL JUBS
> 00:04	Jubsy	You can totally tell jusbsus is Waffles
> 00:05		*** Yui-Z left #belltree
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	I AM
> 00:05	jubjubjubs	NO I AM
> 00:05	jubjubjubs	U DAWG
> 00:05		*** dongers42O joined #belltree
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	NO
> 00:05		*** Vaati joined #belltree
> 00:05	Jubsy	DONGERS!
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	OMG
> 00:05	Jubbine	DONGERS420!!!!
> 00:05	handjubs	im actually real jubs
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	dongers
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	!!!
> 00:05	Jubbine	****bows down**********
> 00:05	dongers42O	lole !!
> 00:05	dongers42O	hi !!
> 00:05	dongers42O	y r there so many jubs ??!! lole !!
> 00:05	jubjubjubs	SHUT UP IM THE REAL JUBS
> 00:05	Jubbine	dongers o wise who real jubs
> 00:05	jubjubjubs	IM THE ADMIN
> 00:05	Jubbine	nO UR NOT
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	minties is my waifu
> 00:05		Jubsinator TERMINATE
> 00:06	jubsuschrist	I AM REAL JUBS
> 00:06	dongers42O	ummm ?? lole !!
> 00:06	mari`	wat
> 00:06		Jubsinator tears Donger420 in two
> 00:06	jubjubjubs	I'm the real jubstin
> mari`	who da hell is dat impoersonaltor


I was dongers42O and handjubs c:


----------



## Yui Z

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler:  Jubs... Jubs everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Jubbine	ok
> 00:04	jubjubjubs	IM THE REAL JUBS
> 00:04	Jubsy	You can totally tell jusbsus is Waffles
> 00:05		*** Yui-Z left #belltree
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	I AM
> 00:05	jubjubjubs	NO I AM
> 00:05	jubjubjubs	U DAWG
> 00:05		*** dongers42O joined #belltree
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	NO
> 00:05		*** Vaati joined #belltree
> 00:05	Jubsy	DONGERS!
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	OMG
> 00:05	Jubbine	DONGERS420!!!!
> 00:05	handjubs	im actually real jubs
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	dongers
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	!!!
> 00:05	Jubbine	****bows down**********
> 00:05	dongers42O	lole !!
> 00:05	dongers42O	hi !!
> 00:05	dongers42O	y r there so many jubs ??!! lole !!
> 00:05	jubjubjubs	SHUT UP IM THE REAL JUBS
> 00:05	Jubbine	dongers o wise who real jubs
> 00:05	jubjubjubs	IM THE ADMIN
> 00:05	Jubbine	nO UR NOT
> 00:05	jubsuschrist	minties is my waifu
> 00:05		Jubsinator TERMINATE
> 00:06	jubsuschrist	I AM REAL JUBS
> 00:06	dongers42O	ummm ?? lole !!
> 00:06	mari`	wat
> 00:06		Jubsinator tears Donger420 in two
> 00:06	jubjubjubs	I'm the real jubstin
> mari`	who da hell is dat impoersonaltor


I think I broke the IRC on my laptop for a second. The reason I suddenly left after changing my name back. xD


----------



## unravel

PurplPanda said:


> I was dongers42O and handjubs c:



Say when did we started this? xD


----------



## PurplPanda

[12:40] <Jubbine> hey vd have u seen the rare purplPANDA anywhere?
[12:40] <@Thunder> it's too early for me to be handlin' this stuff
[12:40] <@Thunder> zz
[12:40] <Vi1lageDweller> no
[12:40] <Jubbine> ok thanks anyway
[12:40] <Vi1lageDweller> tbh he is kind of annoying
[12:40] <Vi1lageDweller> lol
[12:40] <Jubbine> hes apanda what do u expect
[12:40] <Vi1lageDweller> screw it
[12:40] * Vi1lageDweller is now known as Purpl
[12:40] <Jubbine> thank u
[12:40] <Yui-Z> PURPL! welcome back

- - - Post Merge - - -

[12:47] <Jubbine> http://prntscr.com/3ftac9
[12:48] <Purpl> we have a case 18530
[12:48] <Purpl> average white girl on the loose 
[12:48] <Purpl> alert
[12:48] <Purpl> average white girl on the loose
[12:48] <Purpl> all units report
[12:48] <Jubbine> would u like some ugghs


----------



## Superpenguin

[22:08] <@Thunder> you know what it's called when you wank to a pigeon
[22:08] <@Thunder> flapping
[22:08] <Kisstof> WOAh
[22:08] <marii> thats enough internet for me today
[22:08] <Kisstof> I'm done
[22:08] <Kisstof> I'm so done
[22:08] * Quits: Kisstof (Quit: Bye)
[22:09] <marii> thunder u scard him
[22:09] <Superpenguin> honestly I was expecting that but I am cracking up
[22:09] <@Thunder> ahahaha
[22:09] <Superpenguin> and I can't stop omg
[22:09] <marii> O I JUST GOT IT
[22:09] <marii> I JUST
[22:09] <marii> UNDERSTOOD THAT
[22:09] <marii> THUNDER U
[22:09] <marii> u
[22:09] <marii> omg
[22:09] <@Thunder> hehehehe
[22:09] <@Thunder> i'm giggling like a schoolgirl
[22:09] * Joins: River


----------



## Zura

[00:26] <Vaati> Is it safe to be here now?
[00:26] <Kisstoefur> Nope
[00:26] <Vaati> dang it[00:54] * Quits: ProfGallows (Quit: The Story of Gallows: A Series of Unorthodox Events)
[00:54] <Vaati> good riddance
[00:54] <RobRob> Wow be nice, Vaati
[00:54] <Vaati> ok...
[00:54] <Pally> sick burn
[00:55] <oath2order> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/011/848/cold.jpg
[00:55] * Joins: HarleyQuinn
[00:55] <Rosie11954> noo Curtis![01:31] <Rosie11954> I LOVE OLIVE
[01:32] <Danielkang> 야! 친구!
[01:32] <Olive> I LOVE ROSIE11954
[01:32] <Vaati> I LOVE OLIVEOIL
[01:32] <Danielkang> ^
[01:32] <Pally> hahahaha
[01:32] <Olive> WHO ARE YOU EVEN
[01:32] <Pally> oliveoil is good


----------



## MrPicklez

Superpenguin said:


> [22:08] <@Thunder> you know what it's called when you wank to a pigeon
> [22:08] <@Thunder> flapping
> [22:08] <Kisstof> WOAh
> [22:08] <marii> thats enough internet for me today
> [22:08] <Kisstof> I'm done
> [22:08] <Kisstof> I'm so done
> [22:08] * Quits: Kisstof (Quit: Bye)
> [22:09] <marii> thunder u scard him
> [22:09] <Superpenguin> honestly I was expecting that but I am cracking up
> [22:09] <@Thunder> ahahaha
> [22:09] <Superpenguin> and I can't stop omg
> [22:09] <marii> O I JUST GOT IT
> [22:09] <marii> I JUST
> [22:09] <marii> UNDERSTOOD THAT
> [22:09] <marii> THUNDER U
> [22:09] <marii> u
> [22:09] <marii> omg
> [22:09] <@Thunder> hehehehe
> [22:09] <@Thunder> i'm giggling like a schoolgirl
> [22:09] * Joins: River


----------



## Cory

[09:53] <RobRob> Why did I google that
[09:53] <RobRob> That looks delicious as ****s


----------



## Caius

13:20:52] <@ProfGallows> wow. I'm literally five cents off from being able to download mario golf
[13:24:49] <@Cent> five cents huh
[13:24:50] <@Cent> hi
[13:24:51] <@Cent> hi
[13:24:52] <@Cent> hi
[13:24:53] <@Cent> hi
[13:24:53] <@Cent> hi
[13:24:54] <@Cent> BOOM


----------



## Cory

[18:18] <Beardo> Can we wotc Cory again?
[18:19] <Cory> I'll fight you and your pedofile face Beardo
[18:19] <Beardo> You wanna go hitch ****? Lol
[18:19] <Cory> yep
[18:19] <Beardo> ***** ****
[18:19] <Cory> hitch ****
[18:20] <marii> o__o
[18:20] <Alice> Cory, have you noticed that yes is say backwards.
[18:20] * Beardo is now known as Kisstof
[18:20] <Cory> God dammit chris


----------



## PurplPanda

[20:49] <marii> eat me pls minties
[20:50] <Purpl> whoa there marii
[20:50] <+Minties> LOL
[20:50] <Purpl> keep it pg 13
[20:50] <+Minties> omg marii
[20:50] <marii> SHE WANTS ME INSIDE HER
[20:50] <marii> SO I TELL HER TO EAT ME
[20:50] <+Minties> HAHAA
[20:50] <Purpl> WHOAAAAA
[20:50] <+Minties> LOLLLL
[20:50] <marii> u silly child
[20:50] <Purpl> THIS IS FAMLY FRNDLY FORM
[20:50] <Cory> Wtf
[20:50] <marii> =___= u kids and ur hormones
[20:51] <Purpl> minties r u enjoying eating marii
[20:51] <+Minties> o
[20:51] <marii> purpl freaking


----------



## VillageDweller

<Andelsky> Karen & i use it to be naughty.
<Andelsky> tehe
<marii> wat
<Andelsky> <//<
<Karen> wut
<Andelsky> LOL
<marii> Andel stop cheating on me
<ShinySandwich> ok
<ShinySandwich> cool
<Karen> Andel cheated on me too marii
<Karen> u have to get used to it 
<marii> I cheated on Makki with Andel
<Karla> mjollnir furion so legit holy ****
<Andelsky> xD
<VillageDweller> omg andel how could u
<Andelsky> i bang anything that moves.
<marii> karla r u speaking englis
<Andelsky> js.
<VillageDweller> LOL
<ShinySandwich> Karen
<Karen> ?
<Karla> i'm speaking dotardese
* AshtotPC (~TFlash@protectedhost-E011C4CE.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.nb.bellaliant.net) has joined
<marii> omg Andel that's kinda gross
<ShinySandwich> wich Karen
<AshtotPC> hi
<Karen> hi Ashtot 
<Andelsky> its k marii, you got the love too since you got my stds. <3

ANDELSKY EXPOSED


----------



## Cory

[21:07] <Cory> Sex with Jubs Saturday
[21:07] <Cory> I'm not racing rn
[21:07] <@Kaiaa> Cory
[21:07] <&Jubs> no cory no
[21:07] <@Kaiaa> No
[21:07] <Cory> I'm doing h dubs
[21:07] <@Kaiaa> Watch your mouth


----------



## KarlaKGB

Sex references does not a good irc quote make.


----------



## Marii

VillageDweller said:


> <Andelsky> Karen & i use it to be naughty.
> <Andelsky> tehe
> <marii> wat
> <Andelsky> <//<
> <Karen> wut
> <Andelsky> LOL
> <marii> Andel stop cheating on me
> <ShinySandwich> ok
> <ShinySandwich> cool
> <Karen> Andel cheated on me too marii
> <Karen> u have to get used to it
> <marii> I cheated on Makki with Andel
> <Karla> mjollnir furion so legit holy ****
> <Andelsky> xD
> <VillageDweller> omg andel how could u
> <Andelsky> i bang anything that moves.
> <marii> karla r u speaking englis
> <Andelsky> js.
> <VillageDweller> LOL
> <ShinySandwich> Karen
> <Karen> ?
> <Karla> i'm speaking dotardese
> * AshtotPC (~TFlash@protectedhost-E011C4CE.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.nb.bellaliant.net) has joined
> <marii> omg Andel that's kinda gross
> <ShinySandwich> wich Karen
> <AshtotPC> hi
> <Karen> hi Ashtot
> <Andelsky> its k marii, you got the love too since you got my stds. <3
> 
> ANDELSKY EXPOSED



i have been ruined
ooooo help me


----------



## Yui Z

] <Sockie> i no rght
[21:02] <Yui-Z> what would life be like without the letter S?
[21:02] <FLaKe> hi my bbz <3
[21:02] <Yasineyra> thumbs up d(^^)b
[21:02] <Sockie> im ockie
[21:02] <Purpl> S IS MY FAVORITE WE CANT GET RID OF IT
[21:02] <Sockie> lul
[21:02] * Sockie is now known as Ockie
[21:02] <Yasineyra> I could live without it
[21:02] <Ockie> dun
[21:02] <Yui-Z> ;w;


----------



## PurplPanda

[16:31] <MotherRussia> lol screw it all
[16:31] <Flop> ...
[16:31] * Quits: FatherRussia (Client exited)
[16:31] * Quits: DaughterRussia (Client exited)
[16:31] * Quits: GrannyRussia (Broken pipe)
[16:31] * Quits: BabyRussia (Client exited)
[16:31] * MotherRussia is now known as Purpl


----------



## Lauren

[16:43] <Cory> And lauren it was not my idea to kill justin

OMG CORY U LIL MONKEY


----------



## oath2order

[17:00] <+Lauren> i can see myself dying tonight
[17:00] * +Lauren (~Laurenph@protectedhost-6790A310.cable.virginm.net) has left #belltree


she ded


----------



## oath2order

[21:43] <Cory> I dare you to kick me. 
[21:43] * Jubs sets mode: +b *!*@protectedhost-DA4E31DF.nycmny.fios.verizon.net
[21:43] * Cory was kicked by Jubs (Jubs)
[21:43] <&Jubs> bye
[21:43] <&Jubs> NICE AUTO JOIN CORY


----------



## Kaiaa

Actually, kicking cory can be very therapeutic


----------



## Cory

[22:13] <&Jubs> wow
[22:13] <Cory> 
[22:13] <@ProfGallows> instant
[22:13] <&Jubs> were you just
[22:13] <&Jubs> spamming
[22:13] <&Jubs> the button
[22:13] <&Jubs> that's pretty sad
[22:13] <Cory> Anyone have the second on their time stamp?
[22:13] <~Jer> dont make fun of our members, no matter how pathetic they are jubs
[22:14] <~Jer> (jk)
[22:14] <&Jubs> LO
[22:14] <&Jubs> L
[22:14] <Cory> The mods hate me


----------



## oath2order

[22:22] * Cory was kicked by ChanServ (JOHN MADDEN FOOTBALL EBAY EBAY AEIOUAEIOU SPOOKY SCARY SKELETONS)


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> [22:22] * Cory was kicked by ChanServ (JOHN MADDEN FOOTBALL EBAY EBAY AEIOUAEIOU SPOOKY SCARY SKELETONS)



2spooky4me


----------



## Cory

[23:02] <redrum> lol cory
[23:02] <redrum> u r fnny

- - - Post Merge - - -

[23:05] <redrum> wow that robrob guy seems kinda weird for his age. he kinda types like a child


----------



## KarlaKGB

Cory said:


> [23:02]
> [23:05] <redrum> wow that robrob guy seems kinda weird for his age. he kinda types like a child



Man this redrum guy knows what's going on


----------



## Gandalf

irc is a nice place for nice people. Direct them to confessions if they want to be negative.


----------



## Caius

The drama needs to stop.


----------



## Marii

[07:06] <KarlaontheLane> punish me jubs
[07:06] <KarlaontheLane> kick me
[07:06] <&Jubs> o bby
[07:06] <+Lauren> the pleasure jubs gets from kicking him 
[07:06] <&Jubs> 
[07:06] <KarlaontheLane> i want to feel that b
[07:06] <KarlaontheLane> that big big b
[07:06] <&Jubs> 

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## Lauren

Marii said:


> [07:06] <KarlaontheLane> punish me jubs
> [07:06] <KarlaontheLane> kick me
> [07:06] <&Jubs> o bby
> [07:06] <+Lauren> the pleasure jubs gets from kicking him
> [07:06] <&Jubs>
> [07:06] <KarlaontheLane> i want to feel that b
> [07:06] <KarlaontheLane> that big big b
> [07:06] <&Jubs>
> 
> IT'S HAPPENING



#pervsoftbt


----------



## Minties

Cent said:


> The drama needs to stop.



This please.


----------



## Lauren

Minties said:


> This please.



Agree'd


----------



## Marii

Lauren said:


> #pervsoftbt



i am so happy right now


----------



## oath2order

[20:40] <~Jer> why in the **** are you a gopher


----------



## PurplPanda

[20:50] <Cory> You could of seen the join date if you looked to the left
[20:51] <~Jer> oh cory thanks for teaching me how to use my own forum


----------



## PurplPanda

[21:27] <Cory> I remember when purpl wasn't on irc
[21:27] <Purpl> cory 
[21:27] <Cory> It was a simpler time
[21:27] <Cory> Much better time
[21:27] <Purpl> do u guys refer to that time as the dark ages
[21:27] <+Lauren> i remember when cory wasnt on irc
[21:27] <+Lauren> it was fun


----------



## Flop

[22:43] <~Jer> who in the seven kingdoms dared to utter the word oatmeal in my presense
[22:43] <@Thunder> flop it was all flop his fault not me js
[22:43] * Flop is now known as Oatmeal


----------



## Justin

* KnittyOctopus (~TFlash@protectedhost-F4C30D20.hsd1.or.comcast.net) has joined #belltree
<KnittyOctopus> *pokes head in* ...hi...?
<Kaiaa> Hello Knitty
<KnittyOctopus> Hi Kaiaa.
<KnittyOctopus> I am new to the Bell Tree place thing...And since I prefer real-time chat to forums I thought I'd join in.
<Kaiaa> Welcome to the Bell Tree 
<Jubs> welcome to the Bell Tree place thing
<Jer> welcome to the ball tram
<Jubs> oh god
<Thunder> two kinds of mods


----------



## Dark

[9:07pm] Jen: :|
[9:07pm] Thunder: |:
[9:08pm] JudeMathis: =|
[9:08pm] oath2order: |=
[9:08pm] Thunder: :^|
[9:08pm] JudeMathis: 8|
[9:08pm] Dark: 8=D
[9:08pm] JudeMathis: dammit dark
[9:08pm] Javocado: O:
[9:08pm] Dark: 
[9:08pm] Jen: I don't get that smiley, it's such a weird nose
[9:08pm] JudeMathis: :}
[9:08pm] Jen: 8^D <-- better nose
[9:09pm] Javocado: 8OD
[9:09pm] oath2order: jen which smiley
[9:09pm] Jen: also better
[9:09pm] Thunder: um how bout no >:^|
[9:09pm] Jen: The one Dark did
[9:09pm] oath2order: [00:08] <Dark> 8=D
[9:09pm] oath2order: that?
[9:09pm] JudeMathis: {:
[9:09pm] Jen: yeah
[9:09pm] Dark: LOL
[9:09pm] oath2order: jen that is a penis
[9:09pm] JudeMathis: {{{:
[9:09pm] Thunder: don't even bother oath


----------



## KarlaKGB

#classicjen


----------



## Lauren

So cory allows his cat to lick his butt now.


----------



## Gandalf

Why doesn't this surprise me?


----------



## Cory

Gandalf said:


> Why doesn't this surprise me?



You know it


----------



## Beary

[09:44] <marii> harry you're a hippo!
[09:44] <LittleBeary> HARRY POTTER
[09:44] <VillageDweller> r u calling me fat
[09:44] <LittleBeary> o that harry
[09:44] <LittleBeary> *yes*
[09:44] <marii> omG
[09:44] <Makkine> omg
[09:44] <marii> im callling you hairy
[09:44] <Makkine> marii
[09:44] <LittleBeary> *YES*
[09:44] <VillageDweller> _omg go away_
[09:44] <marii> <3
[09:44] <LittleBeary> <33
[09:44] <Makkine> :O
[09:44] <Makkine> marii ur cheating on m *AGAIN*
[09:44] <marii> wat

________________________________

ttleBeary> STETHOSCOPE
[09:46] <Tinaa> hey ash 
[09:46] <AshtotPC> hey tina
[09:46] <Tom29193> Hi Ashtot
[09:46] <AshtotPC> jo tp,
[09:46] <Purpl> beary
[09:47] <Purpl> u kiss ur mother with that mouth
[09:47] <lynn105> hi ashtot!
[09:47] <marii> OMG HARRY WHY
[09:47] <Tom29193> rip harry
[09:47] <AshtotPC> hi lynn
[09:47] <Cory> [12:46] <AshtotPC> whos the scum team
[09:47] <LittleBeary> Yes Purpl
[09:47] <Cory> [12:46] <Cory> uh the game ended
[09:47] * Quits: Yui-Z (Client exited)
[09:47] <LittleBeary> PUrpL
[09:47] <oath2order> hahaha
[09:47] <Cory> [12:46] <AshtotPC> oh
[09:47] <LittleBeary> UR A
[09:47] <LittleBeary> WEIGHT SCALE
[09:47] <Purpl> im offended
[09:47] <AshtotPC> i would have expected scum to be smarter
[09:47] <AshtotPC> but they derped ard
[09:48] <Makkine> o
[09:48] <AshtotPC> hard*
[09:48] <LittleBeary> U should be
[09:48] <Makkine> what happened i didnt go on tbt
[09:48] <Purpl> u shouldnt have said that
[09:48] <LittleBeary> I did
[09:48] <Purpl> u crossed line
[09:48] * LittleBeary crosses line
[09:48] <Makkine> um
[09:48] <Makkine> what
[09:49] * LittleBeary whispers, "APPPROOOOONNNNN"
[09:49] <Purpl> how dare thee
[09:49] <LittleBeary> I dare
[09:49] <Purpl> OH NO.

_______________________________________

[09:56] <LittleBeary> HOMICIDAL ELMOS
[09:56] <Natty> OMG LAURINAS ONLINE
[09:56] <LittleBeary> YESSSS


----------



## Byngo

LittleBeary said:


> [09:44] <marii> harry you're a hippo!
> [09:44] <LittleBeary> HARRY POTTER
> [09:44] <VillageDweller> r u calling me fat
> [09:44] <LittleBeary> o that harry
> [09:44] <LittleBeary> *yes*
> [09:44] <marii> omG
> [09:44] <Makkine> omg
> [09:44] <marii> im callling you hairy
> [09:44] <Makkine> marii
> [09:44] <LittleBeary> *YES*
> [09:44] <VillageDweller> _omg go away_
> [09:44] <marii> <3
> [09:44] <LittleBeary> <33
> [09:44] <Makkine> :O
> [09:44] <Makkine> marii ur cheating on m *AGAIN*
> [09:44] <marii> wat
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> ttleBeary> STETHOSCOPE
> [09:46] <Tinaa> hey ash
> [09:46] <AshtotPC> hey tina
> [09:46] <Tom29193> Hi Ashtot
> [09:46] <AshtotPC> jo tp,
> [09:46] <Purpl> beary
> [09:47] <Purpl> u kiss ur mother with that mouth
> [09:47] <lynn105> hi ashtot!
> [09:47] <marii> OMG HARRY WHY
> [09:47] <Tom29193> rip harry
> [09:47] <AshtotPC> hi lynn
> [09:47] <Cory> [12:46] <AshtotPC> whos the scum team
> [09:47] <LittleBeary> Yes Purpl
> [09:47] <Cory> [12:46] <Cory> uh the game ended
> [09:47] * Quits: Yui-Z (Client exited)
> [09:47] <LittleBeary> PUrpL
> [09:47] <oath2order> hahaha
> [09:47] <Cory> [12:46] <AshtotPC> oh
> [09:47] <LittleBeary> UR A
> [09:47] <LittleBeary> WEIGHT SCALE
> [09:47] <Purpl> im offended
> [09:47] <AshtotPC> i would have expected scum to be smarter
> [09:47] <AshtotPC> but they derped ard
> [09:48] <Makkine> o
> [09:48] <AshtotPC> hard*
> [09:48] <LittleBeary> U should be
> [09:48] <Makkine> what happened i didnt go on tbt
> [09:48] <Purpl> u shouldnt have said that
> [09:48] <LittleBeary> I did
> [09:48] <Purpl> u crossed line
> [09:48] * LittleBeary crosses line
> [09:48] <Makkine> um
> [09:48] <Makkine> what
> [09:49] * LittleBeary whispers, "APPPROOOOONNNNN"
> [09:49] <Purpl> how dare thee
> [09:49] <LittleBeary> I dare
> [09:49] <Purpl> OH NO.
> 
> _______________________________________
> 
> [09:56] <LittleBeary> HOMICIDAL ELMOS
> *[09:56] <Natty> OMG LAURINAS ONLINE*
> [09:56] <LittleBeary> YESSSS



My first appearance on IRC quotes o:


----------



## Beary

Lunatic said:


> My first appearance on IRC quotes o:



Dose Homicidal Elmos doh..


----------



## staticistic1114

what even is IRC..?


----------



## Byngo

staticistic1114 said:


> what even is IRC..?



Internet Relay Chat.


----------



## Cory

*[20:46] <RobRob> I think incest is okay
[20:46] <RobRob> As long as it's kept within the family*
[20:46] * Joins: Bidoof
[20:46] <Cory> wtf
[20:46] <@Thunder> before i boot her out, anyone want puddles?
[20:46] <Makkine> hi foodib
*[20:46] <Kisstof> I just farted so hard that I thought I **** my pants*
[20:46] <Makkine> um
[20:46] <Superpenguin> You should go sell her
*[20:46] <Kisstof> Thank god I didnt*
[20:46] <Natty> LOL
R.I.P. IRC


----------



## Zura

Apparently I like children in my soup XD


----------



## oath2order

[02:39:15] <Vaati> i hate spam


----------



## Zura

oath2order said:


> [02:39:15] <Vaati> i hate spam


Who doesnt?


----------



## Marii

Spoiler: Attack of the WereTroll



[23:00] <Kisstof> http://i.imgur.com/gGvg302.jpg
[23:00] <Kisstof> ^guys
[23:01] <Vaati> kisstof you dont know any ding
[23:01] <Sonicdude41> TRANSFORM FOR US PLS
[23:01] <Sonicdude41> < 3
[23:02] <BellTreeGhost> plz
[23:04] <Kisstof> Pls transform for us
[23:04] <Vaati> (;_;^)
[23:04] <Vaati> sorry dats lame
[23:04] <BellTreeGhost> plz
[23:05] <Vaati> guys im in therapy for it...
[23:06] <Kisstof> Pls
[23:06] <Sonicdude41> but vaati
[23:06] <Sonicdude41> pls
[23:06] <Vaati> maybe tomorrow. i gtg to bed
[23:07] <Kisstof> Just one transformation
[23:07] <Kisstof> pls
[23:07] <Vaati> kisstof http://awesomegifs.com/wp-content/uploads/stop-sign-hits-weather-reporter.gif plzzz!!!1111
[23:08] <Kisstof> Vaati pls
[23:08] <BellTreeGhost> ヽ༼$ل͜$༽ﾉ
[23:08] <Kisstof> Show us your wild side
[23:08] * Vaati is now known as WereTroll
[23:08] <Sonicdude41> YESSS
[23:08] <WereTroll> happy you dogs?
[23:08] <Sonicdude41> <3 sexy beast you
[23:09] <BellTreeGhost> Slay WereTroll Slay
[23:09] <Kisstof> http://i.imgur.com/gGvg302.jpg
[23:09] <WereTroll> omg noo
[23:10] <WereTroll> trolololololo
[23:11] <WereTroll> sonic do you pee fast to? asking for a friend.
[23:11] <Sonicdude41> yes i pee fast
[23:11] <WereTroll> k
[23:11] <Sonicdude41> 
[23:11] <Pally> hella fast
[23:12] <Kisstof> I pee like lightning weretroll
[23:12] <BellTreeGhost> on a scale to 1 and 10 how fast?
[23:12] <Kisstof> 69
[23:12] <WereTroll> or Thunder?
[23:12] <Sonicdude41> on a scale of 1 to 10
[23:12] <Pally> gettin mino
[23:12] <Sonicdude41> 11
[23:12] * Joins: Mino (~TFlash@protectedhost-43C5F383.hsd1.mn.comcast.net)
[23:12] <Sonicdude41> HAYYYYY
[23:12] <Pally> :')
[23:12] <Sonicdude41> ;')
[23:13] <WereTroll> how fast can you open your fly?
[23:13] <BellTreeGhost> 666
[23:13] <Mino> ;-}
[23:13] <Pally> :'''')
[23:13] <Sonicdude41> as fast as you want me to :3
[23:13] <marii> hey. sonic RUNS fast, idk about his hands
[23:13] <Sonicdude41> you know it bb 
[23:13] <marii> IM JUST SAYING OmgG
[23:13] <WereTroll> wanna come over?
[23:13] <Sonicdude41> you bet your werepaws i do
[23:13] <WereTroll> i like fast wink
[23:14] <marii> o frozn
[23:14] <Sonicdude41> i hope you do
[23:14] <Sonicdude41> mm
[23:14] <Kisstof> More people should be on mumble right now
[23:14] <BellTreeGhost> do you wanna build a snowman?
[23:14] <WereTroll> no
[23:14] <WereTroll> snowmen are losers
[23:15] <BellTreeGhost> do you wanna build a snowWOMAN?
[23:15] <Sonicdude41> weretroll why
[23:15] <Sonicdude41> y u dis snoman
[23:15] <WereTroll> show me how fast you can pull down dat zip
[23:15] <BellTreeGhost> l
[23:15] <Pally> jesus what
[23:15] <marii> LOL
[23:15] <Sonicdude41> zippin down at the speed of sound
[23:15] <WereTroll> me gusta
[23:15] <Pally> leave Sonicdude41 alone!!!
[23:16] <WereTroll> so sexy
[23:16] <Sonicdude41> ayyy
[23:16] <WereTroll> one more time with your shirt off?
[23:16] <Sonicdude41> weretroll
[23:16] <Sonicdude41> how rough can you be with dem paws
[23:17] <marii> this does not sound ethical
[23:17] <Sonicdude41> lets make this a threesome
[23:17] <Pally> ;;;;;;;;;;
[23:17] <Pally> o
[23:17] <Pally> O
[23:17] <WereTroll> more rough then grandma on bingo night
[23:17] <BellTreeGhost> an orgy
[23:17] <Pally> how bout u 2 floorgy it out
[23:17] <Sonicdude41> yah pally 
[23:17] <Sonicdude41> no srsly get on mumble
[23:17] <Sonicdude41> weretroll: oh bb
[23:18] <WereTroll> gowd
[23:18] <Pally> r u guys ok
[23:18] <WereTroll> looooowd jusus ctist
[23:18] <marii> NO
[23:18] <Pally> do u need water
[23:18] <WereTroll> holy water plz
[23:18] <Sonicdude41> no
[23:18] <Sonicdude41> we like dry and rough
[23:18] <marii> omG
[23:18] <Pally> who snorted omfg
[23:19] <marii> pally this has been happening for the past like 30 minS
[23:19] <Pally> yall r too cute
[23:19] <WereTroll> 31 to be precise
[23:19] <Sonicdude41> 31 what
[23:19] <Pally> how drunk are you guys
[23:19] <Sonicdude41> ARE THERE OTHERS INVOLVED
[23:19] <marii> actually no
[23:19] <marii> it's been happening for over an hour
[23:19] <WereTroll> 31 mins
[23:20] <Sonicdude41> THERE ARE OTHERS AREN"T THERE
[23:20] <marii> [10:08:54 PM]
[23:20] <WereTroll> marii be an unidentified again
[23:20] <Pally> haha
[23:20] <WereTroll> you were hotter
[23:21] <Sonicdude41> oh my god i can't believe this
[23:21] <Pally> WereTroll, 
[23:21] <WereTroll> wat?
[23:21] <Pally> who r u
[23:21] <WereTroll> can say for sure but.. billy mays
[23:21] <Pally> ok vaati
[23:21] <Pally> pk
[23:21] <Pally> ok
[23:22] <Sonicdude41> oh my god i'm dying
[23:22] <BellTreeGhost> vaaaaaaaaaaaaaati
[23:22] <Alice> Vaati.
[23:22] <Alice> You're not a troll.
[23:22] <Alice> Go home.
[23:23] <Sonicdude41> I KNEW THERE WERE OTHERS
[23:23] <WereTroll> to troll, or not to troll
[23:23] <Sonicdude41> i'll let him troll me any day
[23:23] <Sonicdude41> 
[23:23] <marii> om g
[23:24] <Alice> Why would you do that?
[23:24] <Sonicdude41> it's a long
[23:24] <Alice> You might catch his poophead disease
[23:24] <Sonicdude41> loooong story
[23:24] <WereTroll> do what
[23:24] <Kisstof> Alice
[23:24] <Kisstof> http://i.imgur.com/gGvg302.jpg
[23:24] <WereTroll> looooœnd storie
[23:24] <Alice> Oh yeah
[23:24] <Alice> that's where he got werebanned
[23:25] <WereTroll> storie short wolf and troll go bom bom and here i am
[23:26] * Sonicdude41 is now known as WereHog
[23:26] <WereTroll> you hog
[23:26] <WereHog> you know it bb
[23:26] <WereHog> i'm all wereeee
[23:26] * Kisstof is now known as WereToe
[23:26] <WereTroll> do you by any chance goto Hogwarts?
[23:27] <WereHog> oh whatever gave you that idea
[23:27] <WereTroll> idk just a thought
[23:28] <WereTroll> alice stop trollen!
[23:29] <WereTroll> im king weretroll no takes my place!
[23:29] <WereHog> and i am his queen
[23:29] <WereTroll> no takes my place!
[23:29] <WereTroll> do a good job no
[23:30] <WereTroll> wait a sec... who is dis no?!
[23:30] <WereHog> loool
[23:30] <WereTroll> no one knows for sure
[23:30] <WereTroll> no one has seen no before
[23:31] <WereTroll> Werehog will you be my hog?
[23:32] <WereHog> ...
[23:32] <WereHog> oh my this is so sudden
[23:32] <WereTroll> winks*
[23:32] <WereTroll> your such a hog dear 
[23:32] <WereHog> awww youuu < 3
[23:32] <WereTroll> we shall rule all the were animals!
[23:33] <WereHog> hell yeah we will
[23:33] <WereHog> but
[23:33] <WereHog> i have to rule you first
[23:33] <WereTroll> btw im not a fixupper troll
[23:33] <Alice> oh hey
[23:33] <WereTroll> what?
[23:33] <@Cent|Streaming> What the fuu
[23:33] <@Cent|Streaming> is going on here
[23:33] <WereTroll> cent leave
[23:33] <Alice> ...
[23:33] <WereTroll> you saw nothing!
[23:33] <marii> LOL
[23:34] <WereHog> LOLOLOL
[23:34] <WereHog> nothing 
[23:34] <WereTroll> &pulls up pants*
[23:34] <WereHog> *spits the d out*
[23:34] <m12> jamie halp.
[23:34] <Alice> http://i.imgur.com/xgjt5AI.gif
[23:34] <Alice> that is all
[23:35] <WereTroll> whats the d? donkey?
[23:35] <WereHog> you ass you
[23:35] <marii> lmaooo alice
[23:35] <WereTroll> alice dats not nice -_-
[23:35] * @ProfGallows looks at chat
[23:36] <WereTroll> no
[23:36] <WereTroll> *Covers chat*
[23:36] <Alice> don't even bother.
[23:36] <@ProfGallows> okay how many of you aren't spamming
[23:36] <Alice> I can barely handle this
[23:36] * WereTroll was kicked by Cent|Streaming (Learn to control yourself.)
[23:36] <@Cent|Streaming> Got it



SIGH. LONG AF.


----------



## Zura

[23:16] <Sonicdude41> how rough can you be with dem paws
[23:17] <marii> this does not sound ethical
[23:17] <Sonicdude41> lets make this a threesome
[23:17] <Pally> ;;;;;;;;;;
[23:17] <Pally> o
[23:17] <Pally> O
[23:17] <WereTroll> more rough then grandma 
on bingo night

I said that XD 

Thanks for getting it all, now I can see what I do on the other side


----------



## MrPicklez

Marii said:


> Spoiler: Attack of the WereTroll
> 
> 
> 
> [23:00] <Kisstof> http://i.imgur.com/gGvg302.jpg
> [23:00] <Kisstof> ^guys
> [23:01] <Vaati> kisstof you dont know any ding
> [23:01] <Sonicdude41> TRANSFORM FOR US PLS
> [23:01] <Sonicdude41> < 3
> [23:02] <BellTreeGhost> plz
> [23:04] <Kisstof> Pls transform for us
> [23:04] <Vaati> (;_;^)
> [23:04] <Vaati> sorry dats lame
> [23:04] <BellTreeGhost> plz
> [23:05] <Vaati> guys im in therapy for it...
> [23:06] <Kisstof> Pls
> [23:06] <Sonicdude41> but vaati
> [23:06] <Sonicdude41> pls
> [23:06] <Vaati> maybe tomorrow. i gtg to bed
> [23:07] <Kisstof> Just one transformation
> [23:07] <Kisstof> pls
> [23:07] <Vaati> kisstof http://awesomegifs.com/wp-content/uploads/stop-sign-hits-weather-reporter.gif plzzz!!!1111
> [23:08] <Kisstof> Vaati pls
> [23:08] <BellTreeGhost> ヽ༼$ل͜$༽ﾉ
> [23:08] <Kisstof> Show us your wild side
> [23:08] * Vaati is now known as WereTroll
> [23:08] <Sonicdude41> YESSS
> [23:08] <WereTroll> happy you dogs?
> [23:08] <Sonicdude41> <3 sexy beast you
> [23:09] <BellTreeGhost> Slay WereTroll Slay
> [23:09] <Kisstof> http://i.imgur.com/gGvg302.jpg
> [23:09] <WereTroll> omg noo
> [23:10] <WereTroll> trolololololo
> [23:11] <WereTroll> sonic do you pee fast to? asking for a friend.
> [23:11] <Sonicdude41> yes i pee fast
> [23:11] <WereTroll> k
> [23:11] <Sonicdude41>
> [23:11] <Pally> hella fast
> [23:12] <Kisstof> I pee like lightning weretroll
> [23:12] <BellTreeGhost> on a scale to 1 and 10 how fast?
> [23:12] <Kisstof> 69
> [23:12] <WereTroll> or Thunder?
> [23:12] <Sonicdude41> on a scale of 1 to 10
> [23:12] <Pally> gettin mino
> [23:12] <Sonicdude41> 11
> [23:12] * Joins: Mino (~TFlash@protectedhost-43C5F383.hsd1.mn.comcast.net)
> [23:12] <Sonicdude41> HAYYYYY
> [23:12] <Pally> :')
> [23:12] <Sonicdude41> ;')
> [23:13] <WereTroll> how fast can you open your fly?
> [23:13] <BellTreeGhost> 666
> [23:13] <Mino> ;-}
> [23:13] <Pally> :'''')
> [23:13] <Sonicdude41> as fast as you want me to :3
> [23:13] <marii> hey. sonic RUNS fast, idk about his hands
> [23:13] <Sonicdude41> you know it bb
> [23:13] <marii> IM JUST SAYING OmgG
> [23:13] <WereTroll> wanna come over?
> [23:13] <Sonicdude41> you bet your werepaws i do
> [23:13] <WereTroll> i like fast wink
> [23:14] <marii> o frozn
> [23:14] <Sonicdude41> i hope you do
> [23:14] <Sonicdude41> mm
> [23:14] <Kisstof> More people should be on mumble right now
> [23:14] <BellTreeGhost> do you wanna build a snowman?
> [23:14] <WereTroll> no
> [23:14] <WereTroll> snowmen are losers
> [23:15] <BellTreeGhost> do you wanna build a snowWOMAN?
> [23:15] <Sonicdude41> weretroll why
> [23:15] <Sonicdude41> y u dis snoman
> [23:15] <WereTroll> show me how fast you can pull down dat zip
> [23:15] <BellTreeGhost> l
> [23:15] <Pally> jesus what
> [23:15] <marii> LOL
> [23:15] <Sonicdude41> zippin down at the speed of sound
> [23:15] <WereTroll> me gusta
> [23:15] <Pally> leave Sonicdude41 alone!!!
> [23:16] <WereTroll> so sexy
> [23:16] <Sonicdude41> ayyy
> [23:16] <WereTroll> one more time with your shirt off?
> [23:16] <Sonicdude41> weretroll
> [23:16] <Sonicdude41> how rough can you be with dem paws
> [23:17] <marii> this does not sound ethical
> [23:17] <Sonicdude41> lets make this a threesome
> [23:17] <Pally> ;;;;;;;;;;
> [23:17] <Pally> o
> [23:17] <Pally> O
> [23:17] <WereTroll> more rough then grandma on bingo night
> [23:17] <BellTreeGhost> an orgy
> [23:17] <Pally> how bout u 2 floorgy it out
> [23:17] <Sonicdude41> yah pally
> [23:17] <Sonicdude41> no srsly get on mumble
> [23:17] <Sonicdude41> weretroll: oh bb
> [23:18] <WereTroll> gowd
> [23:18] <Pally> r u guys ok
> [23:18] <WereTroll> looooowd jusus ctist
> [23:18] <marii> NO
> [23:18] <Pally> do u need water
> [23:18] <WereTroll> holy water plz
> [23:18] <Sonicdude41> no
> [23:18] <Sonicdude41> we like dry and rough
> [23:18] <marii> omG
> [23:18] <Pally> who snorted omfg
> [23:19] <marii> pally this has been happening for the past like 30 minS
> [23:19] <Pally> yall r too cute
> [23:19] <WereTroll> 31 to be precise
> [23:19] <Sonicdude41> 31 what
> [23:19] <Pally> how drunk are you guys
> [23:19] <Sonicdude41> ARE THERE OTHERS INVOLVED
> [23:19] <marii> actually no
> [23:19] <marii> it's been happening for over an hour
> [23:19] <WereTroll> 31 mins
> [23:20] <Sonicdude41> THERE ARE OTHERS AREN"T THERE
> [23:20] <marii> [10:08:54 PM]
> [23:20] <WereTroll> marii be an unidentified again
> [23:20] <Pally> haha
> [23:20] <WereTroll> you were hotter
> [23:21] <Sonicdude41> oh my god i can't believe this
> [23:21] <Pally> WereTroll,
> [23:21] <WereTroll> wat?
> [23:21] <Pally> who r u
> [23:21] <WereTroll> can say for sure but.. billy mays
> [23:21] <Pally> ok vaati
> [23:21] <Pally> pk
> [23:21] <Pally> ok
> [23:22] <Sonicdude41> oh my god i'm dying
> [23:22] <BellTreeGhost> vaaaaaaaaaaaaaati
> [23:22] <Alice> Vaati.
> [23:22] <Alice> You're not a troll.
> [23:22] <Alice> Go home.
> [23:23] <Sonicdude41> I KNEW THERE WERE OTHERS
> [23:23] <WereTroll> to troll, or not to troll
> [23:23] <Sonicdude41> i'll let him troll me any day
> [23:23] <Sonicdude41>
> [23:23] <marii> om g
> [23:24] <Alice> Why would you do that?
> [23:24] <Sonicdude41> it's a long
> [23:24] <Alice> You might catch his poophead disease
> [23:24] <Sonicdude41> loooong story
> [23:24] <WereTroll> do what
> [23:24] <Kisstof> Alice
> [23:24] <Kisstof> http://i.imgur.com/gGvg302.jpg
> [23:24] <WereTroll> looooœnd storie
> [23:24] <Alice> Oh yeah
> [23:24] <Alice> that's where he got werebanned
> [23:25] <WereTroll> storie short wolf and troll go bom bom and here i am
> [23:26] * Sonicdude41 is now known as WereHog
> [23:26] <WereTroll> you hog
> [23:26] <WereHog> you know it bb
> [23:26] <WereHog> i'm all wereeee
> [23:26] * Kisstof is now known as WereToe
> [23:26] <WereTroll> do you by any chance goto Hogwarts?
> [23:27] <WereHog> oh whatever gave you that idea
> [23:27] <WereTroll> idk just a thought
> [23:28] <WereTroll> alice stop trollen!
> [23:29] <WereTroll> im king weretroll no takes my place!
> [23:29] <WereHog> and i am his queen
> [23:29] <WereTroll> no takes my place!
> [23:29] <WereTroll> do a good job no
> [23:30] <WereTroll> wait a sec... who is dis no?!
> [23:30] <WereHog> loool
> [23:30] <WereTroll> no one knows for sure
> [23:30] <WereTroll> no one has seen no before
> [23:31] <WereTroll> Werehog will you be my hog?
> [23:32] <WereHog> ...
> [23:32] <WereHog> oh my this is so sudden
> [23:32] <WereTroll> winks*
> [23:32] <WereTroll> your such a hog dear
> [23:32] <WereHog> awww youuu < 3
> [23:32] <WereTroll> we shall rule all the were animals!
> [23:33] <WereHog> hell yeah we will
> [23:33] <WereHog> but
> [23:33] <WereHog> i have to rule you first
> [23:33] <WereTroll> btw im not a fixupper troll
> [23:33] <Alice> oh hey
> [23:33] <WereTroll> what?
> [23:33] <@Cent|Streaming> What the fuu
> [23:33] <@Cent|Streaming> is going on here
> [23:33] <WereTroll> cent leave
> [23:33] <Alice> ...
> [23:33] <WereTroll> you saw nothing!
> [23:33] <marii> LOL
> [23:34] <WereHog> LOLOLOL
> [23:34] <WereHog> nothing
> [23:34] <WereTroll> &pulls up pants*
> [23:34] <WereHog> *spits the d out*
> [23:34] <m12> jamie halp.
> [23:34] <Alice> http://i.imgur.com/xgjt5AI.gif
> [23:34] <Alice> that is all
> [23:35] <WereTroll> whats the d? donkey?
> [23:35] <WereHog> you ass you
> [23:35] <marii> lmaooo alice
> [23:35] <WereTroll> alice dats not nice -_-
> [23:35] * @ProfGallows looks at chat
> [23:36] <WereTroll> no
> [23:36] <WereTroll> *Covers chat*
> [23:36] <Alice> don't even bother.
> [23:36] <@ProfGallows> okay how many of you aren't spamming
> [23:36] <Alice> I can barely handle this
> [23:36] * WereTroll was kicked by Cent|Streaming (Learn to control yourself.)
> [23:36] <@Cent|Streaming> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> SIGH. LONG AF.



We finally saw the transformation.

At long last!


----------



## Zura

peer pressure at its worst!


----------



## Sonicdude41

Tonight helped my depression so much hahahaha

Thank you guys for the laughs ya'll made my night.  first major laugh i had in ages


----------



## Sonicdude41

Spoiler: fast


----------



## Pathetic

[16:33] <Makkine> marii
[16:33] <marii> wat
[16:33] <Makkine> dont insult my #1 bf
[16:33] <Yui-Z> woah guys
[16:33] <Makkine> *bff OMG
[16:33] <marii> WOW DIVORCE
[16:33] <Makkine> BFF
[16:33] <marii> ur clerly cheting on mi wit him


----------



## Cory

[20:13] * Joins: Makkine
[20:14] <Makkine> Hi!! I'm home. <:
[20:14] <Ashtot> hi
[20:14] <Tinaa> hey makkine
[20:14] <Tinaa> you missed my blanket pic </3
[20:14] * Quits: Sonicdude41 (Quit: Sonicdude41)
[20:14] <Makkine> wHAT
[20:14] <Makkine> SHOW ME
[20:14] <Tinaa> http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/...D-05EA-43F2-9E42-FF92F10137B9_zpsmruhhlcp.jpg
[20:15] * Joins: KnittyOctopus
[20:15] <Makkine> boobs
[20:15] <Makkine> I MEAN
[20:15] <Makkine> BLANKET
[20:15] <KnittyOctopus> Okay. I am back.
[20:15] <Billiam> O
[20:15] <Tinaa> LOL
[20:15] <Makkine> you have a babydoll face momg!!!! = cutei patoot
[20:15] <Makkine> u hav...the blanket swag


----------



## oath2order

[18:13:47] <&Jubs4> STRAIGHT WITH A DASH OF BI CURIOUS


----------



## f11

[18:02] <RobRob> Oy, Cory, what state are you in?
[18:02] <LordHelix> america
[18:02] <Cory> new york
[18:02] <RobRob> America is my favorite state.
[18:03] <Natty> it is a nice state
[18:03] <Natty> a little bland tho
[18:03] <LordHelix> tru


----------



## Zura

[19:27] <Kisstoefur> http://i.imgur.com/gGvg302.jpg
[19:27] <Sonicdude41> yes I see this
[19:27] <Sonicdude41> lolz
[19:27] <marii> om g
[19:27] <marii> adriaaaaaaan
[19:27] <Sonicdude41> whaaaaaaat
[19:27] <marii> hi
[19:27] <Sonicdude41> hi c:
[19:27] <Vaati> Guys not again...
[19:28] <Vaati> Cent will ban me
[19:28] <Ashtot> im a weretroll too
[19:28] <Ashtot> dont feel bad
[19:28] <Vaati> Omg really?

Ashtot <3


----------



## Zura

[22:28] <Vaati> In other news... Is Karen really leaving TBT?!
[22:28] <RobRob> I thought she just withdrew from a Mafia game
[22:29] <Vaati> Idk, but she removed her avater and stuff 
[22:29] <Vaati> avatar*
[22:29] <RobRob> Awh I hope she's okay.
[22:29] <%Alice> Karen already left
[22:30] <RobRob> (
[22:30] <RobRob> Why you gotta chase people off like that, Alice.
[22:30] <Vaati> What about the giveaway? sorry
[22:30] <%Alice> who knows
[22:31] <%Alice> read my last post in the mafia x thread

Karen noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Sonicdude41

Vaati said:


> [19:27] <Kisstoefur> http://i.imgur.com/gGvg302.jpg
> [19:27] <Sonicdude41> yes I see this
> [19:27] <Sonicdude41> lolz
> [19:27] <marii> om g
> [19:27] <marii> adriaaaaaaan
> [19:27] <Sonicdude41> whaaaaaaat
> [19:27] <marii> hi
> [19:27] <Sonicdude41> hi c:
> [19:27] <Vaati> Guys not again...
> [19:28] <Vaati> Cent will ban me
> [19:28] <Ashtot> im a weretroll too
> [19:28] <Ashtot> dont feel bad
> [19:28] <Vaati> Omg really?
> 
> Ashtot <3



*licks lips*


----------



## Cory

[15:01] <oath2order> Cory: I am not offended by your recent action(s). Please read http://start-irc-bullying.eu/start


----------



## Cory

[15:27] <oath2order> I haven't  done Corysmom in ages tho

You *******.


----------



## Marii

[15:11] <&Jubs4> i miss karla
[15:11] <Cory> Jubs is an old widow now without minties
[15:11] <Flake> oath
[15:11] <marii> HANDJUBS
[15:11] <marii> MOMENT
[15:11] <oath2order> flake
[15:11] <Flake> are you town
[15:11] <marii> RIGHT THERE
[15:11] <&Jubs4> OMG
[15:11] <&Jubs4> NO
[15:11] <marii> JUBS IT'S HAPPENING
[15:11] <oath2order> Yes I am town
[15:11] <&Jubs4> MARII
[15:11] <&Jubs4> NOOOOO
[15:11] <Yui-Z> me? no
[15:11] <&Jubs4> NOOOOOOO
[15:11] <&Jubs4> NOOOOOOOOOOO
[15:11] <Flake> oath
[15:11] <Flake> are you scum
[15:11] <marii> YES
[15:11] <marii> insert ron paul here


----------



## Zura

[16:45] <~Weretroll> BRB
[16:45] <~Weretroll> Dont do anything bad
[16:46] <@Purpl> teehee
[16:47] * Parts: Ashtot
[16:47] * Quits: Purpl (Client exited)
[16:49] <~Weretroll> 

Those trolls.


----------



## Cory

I got banned for 1 hour.


----------



## Lauren

01:24] <Makkine> i thought that said twerk
[01:24] * Joins: Bidoof
[01:24] <Alice> hey jake
[01:24] <Bidoof> hi
[01:25] <+Lauren> someone mentions twerk and jake arrives <3


----------



## Cariad

Lauren said:


> 01:24] <Makkine> i thought that said twerk
> [01:24] * Joins: Bidoof
> [01:24] <Alice> hey jake
> [01:24] <Bidoof> hi
> [01:25] <+Lauren> someone mentions twerk and jake arrives <3



That never happened when I was on.


----------



## Cariad

Lauren said:


> 01:24] <Makkine> i thought that said twerk
> [01:24] * Joins: Bidoof
> [01:24] <Alice> hey jake
> [01:24] <Bidoof> hi
> [01:25] <+Lauren> someone mentions twerk and jake arrives <3



That never happened when I was on.


----------



## Lauren

MissNoodle said:


> That never happened when I was on.



What? What do you mean?


----------



## KarlaKGB

She's the sheriff of twerktown after all


----------



## Lauren

Oh dear god, that. Uh.


----------



## Cory

[17:22] <Makkine> where is that key
[17:23] <Cory> between my asscheeks
[17:23] <Ashtot> oh my
[17:23] <Makkine> ew
[17:24] <Karla> cory
[17:24] <Karla> what the ****
[17:24] <Vaati> Id like to be there
[17:24] * Vaati winks
[17:24] <Makkine> im actually looking for a key wtf
[17:24] <Cory> wtf
[17:24] <Makkine> lmao!!
[17:24] <Natty> Cory how'd it get there
[17:24] * Cory closes buttcheeks
[17:24] * Vaati cries
[17:24] <Makkine> wow okay there goes my key
[17:24] <Natty> did
[17:24] <Makkine> good luck getting that out
[17:24] <Natty> U insert it??


----------



## Alice

<+Lauren> gotta love blowin


----------



## f11

[15:29] <%Alice> WELCOME
[15:29] <%Alice> TO THE IRC
[15:29] <%Alice> OF YOUR DOOOOOOM


----------



## Jeremy

You people are so gullible! 




[8:07pm] Jer: Hey everyone, it’s Mario Kart Monday!
[8:07pm] RobRob: Wooo!
[8:08pm] Chex: besides
[8:08pm] Chex: Why should I get a 3DS
[8:09pm] Chex: My tablet is more powerful than 3DS and plays Wild World
[8:09pm] RobRob: Do it, Chex.
[8:09pm] Tom29193: (8:03:53 PM) Unidentified33649: did somebody say drunk skype?  (assuming it's lauren)
[8:09pm] Tom29193: Jer it's Wednesday


Note: it is actually Thursday.


----------



## Byngo

page glitch??


----------



## Alice

Lunatic said:


> page glitch??



Page glitch.

For a good half an hour I was like "WHEN THE HELL DID JER POST?"


----------



## Beary

[20:09] <Trodding> This is my first visit here. Seems like a good community.
[20:09] <marii> hi Trodding
[20:09] <Pally> hi trodding welcome 
[20:09] <Pally> lol alice
[20:09] <LittleBeary> Herro
[20:09] <Trodding> Thanks 
[20:09] <LittleBeary> *NOW DIE IN A HOLE FILLED WITH CHAINSAWS*
[20:09] <@Alice> how long have you been on the forums?
[20:09] <LittleBeary> I kid
[20:09] <LittleBeary> <3
[20:09] <Trodding> :,o


----------



## Zura

Jeremy said:


> You people are so gullible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [8:07pm] Jer: Hey everyone, it’s Mario Kart Monday!
> [8:07pm] RobRob: Wooo!
> [8:08pm] Chex: besides
> [8:08pm] Chex: Why should I get a 3DS
> [8:09pm] Chex: My tablet is more powerful than 3DS and plays Wild World
> [8:09pm] RobRob: Do it, Chex.
> [8:09pm] Tom29193: (8:03:53 PM) Unidentified33649: did somebody say drunk skype?  (assuming it's lauren)
> [8:09pm] Tom29193: Jer it's Wednesday
> 
> 
> Note: it is actually Thursday.









Wtf they don't know wat day it is


----------



## PurplPanda

[08:41] <Purpl> tinaa4momofTBT
[08:42] <@Alice> i heard you like being moms, purpl. Maybe you should go ahead and do that.
[08:42] <Purpl> cri


----------



## PurplPanda

[10:02] <Olive> you see, poop is my specialty
[10:02] <Olive> it's a thing i like to do
[10:02] <+Bendalf> found myself the other day
[10:02] <Gingersnap> really? even in public places?
[10:02] <Olive> was it on the toilet?
[10:02] <+Bendalf> actually googling how to get ahealthier poop
[10:03] <Gingersnap> i cant poop in public its just weird
[10:03] <Purpl> TOPIC CHANGE PLEASE
[10:03] <Olive> i can help with that, ben
[10:03] <+Bendalf> thank you
[10:03] <Olive> i think it's funny when you poop in public
[10:03] <Gingersnap> purpl no
[10:03] <Olive> purpl, everybody poops
[10:03] <+Bendalf> i eat more fibre but its like man, i flush down half the amazon everday
[10:03] <Gingersnap> this is the most invested ive been in a convo
[10:03] <Gingersnap> hahaha
[10:03] <Olive> LOL
[10:04] <Gingersnap> do u guys ever get morning poops
[10:04] <Olive> are you trying to solidify it, r what?
[10:04] <Olive> tell me, child
[10:04] <Olive> whow is poop
[10:04] <+Bendalf> clingy
[10:04] <Olive> do yo like coffeE?
[10:04] <Purpl> one time my brother was in the bathroom and my dad slipped a note under the door that said poop well my child
[10:04] <Olive> co you drink alot of caffine?
[10:04] <Gingersnap> hahaha
[10:04] <Gingersnap> yes kinda
[10:05] <Gingersnap> i have a cappacino every morning if that counts
[10:05] <+Bendalf> i would but caffeine is bad for the soul
[10:05] <Olive> lol
[10:05] <Olive> tell me your diet. Also, ginger, coffee stimulates poop
[10:05] <Gingersnap> that explains the after school shats
[10:05] <Olive> poopstimulation <3
[10:06] <Olive> nothing like t hat feeling of goodness you get after you pass a big one
[10:06] <+Bendalf> well to start
[10:06] <+Bendalf> i have cereal +antioxidants
[10:06] <+Bendalf> sometimes toast but more often cereal
[10:06] <Gingersnap> isnt it true that if you like move your legs up while pooping it comes out easier
[10:07] <+Bendalf> yeah i do that, and this other thing
[10:07] <+Bendalf> i call it super spread mode for maximum efficiency
[10:07] <Purpl> oh deart
[10:07] <Purpl> *dear
[10:08] <Gingersnap> doesnt rasin bran make you crap easier too
[10:08] <Olive> yes, leverage is good. .I often poop gargoyle style
[10:08] <Olive> is nice
[10:08] <Gingersnap> omg
[10:09] <Olive> bendalf, do you eat a lot of fruit
[10:09] <Cory> Lol
[10:09] <+Bendalf> banana + apple not much variety
[10:10] <Olive> you need some citrus, also, kiwi and plum are good for BMs
[10:10] <+Bendalf> noted
[10:10] <Gingersnap> olive why are you so educated in the subject of duce dropping
[10:10] <+Bendalf> i will report back after my next movement
[10:10] <+Bendalf> someone make a thread or something
[10:11] <+Bendalf> GFGBM
[10:11] <Olive> which board would that be under?
[10:11] <Purpl> the poop thread
[10:11] <Purpl> make sure to have reserved posts
[10:11] <Purpl> jic
[10:11] <Olive> bc i will manage said thread.
[10:11] <Gingersnap> with names lke
[10:11] <Purpl> brewster's cafe
[10:11] <Olive> ginger, i am a doctor
[10:11] <Olive> ty purplr
[10:11] <Gingersnap> oh for real
[10:11] <+Bendalf> villager trading plaza
[10:11] <Gingersnap> thats really cool
[10:11] <+Bendalf> the place is already filled with ****
[10:11] <Gingersnap> ^
[10:12] <+Bendalf> the poop tree
[10:12] <Olive> bendalf, i hope you poop a poop that burns your sphincter
[10:12] <Gingersnap> olive i have one question relating to poop and only only
[10:12] <Gingersnap> one only*


----------



## Gingersnap

I will make sure to remember this until the day I die.


----------



## Olive

<3


----------



## PurplPanda

[10:30] <+Bendalf> http://mummyshymz.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/peekapoo2.jpg
[10:30] <Olive> porn'
[10:30] <Purpl> good heavens
[10:30] <Olive> don't ook, purpl. avert your eyes
[10:30] <Olive> look*
[10:30] <Purpl> i already did
[10:31] <Purpl> interracial bestiality
[10:31] <marii> LOL
[10:31] <+Bendalf> my favourite kind


----------



## Gingersnap

o i become the poo doctor nurse
[09:39] <Olive> can we get married?
[09:39] <Olive> gonger is now the poop nurse
[09:39] <Gingersnap> can we have chiplote at the wedding
[09:39] <Olive> LOL gonger comfimred for new name
[09:39] <Purpl> I WILL PLAN IT
[09:39] <Purpl> im thinking purple and silver
[09:40] <Purpl> wedding in disneyworld
[09:40] <Olive> planning poops? very nice
[09:40] <Gingersnap> gongersnap
[09:40] <Olive> lol
[09:40] <Purpl> PLAN THE WEDDING YOU IDIOT
[09:40] <Olive> there will be poop, yes?
[09:40] <Purpl> which one of you is male and female
[09:40] <Purpl> i support gay marriage so its chill if u r both the same genders
[09:40] <Gingersnap> olive can this be the first dance song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdd4rBlsj2o


----------



## PurplPanda

oh bendalf
[10:42] <+Bendalf> ok this is a special edition selfie
[10:43] <Purpl> and the other will have a bird on the right side
[10:43] <+Bendalf> not to be shared outside this chat
[10:43] <Purpl> ok
[10:43] <+Bendalf> ( i dont want to go to jail)
[10:43] <@Alice> http://pxlbyte.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Prof-Oak-Are-you-a-boy-or-a-girl-349x465.jpg
[10:43] <Gingersnap> ooooh snap
[10:43] <Olive> ginger, all food causes poop
[10:43] <Purpl> bendalf share ur selfie
[10:43] <Olive> poop is food
[10:43] <Olive> that should be a quote
[10:43] <Gingersnap> poop is love, poop is life
[10:44] <Purpl> so the edges of your dresses will have silver lining to match the theme
[10:44] <+Bendalf> *SELFIE REMOVED AND PLACED IN SPOILER BELOW*
[10:44] <+Bendalf> legit the rapiest face i am able to pull
[10:44] <+Bendalf> i tried
[10:44] <Purpl> LOL
[10:44] <Olive> bendalf
[10:44] <Gingersnap> benDAFL


Spoiler


----------



## Marii

PurplPanda said:


> oh bendalf
> [10:42] <+Bendalf> ok this is a special edition selfie
> [10:43] <Purpl> and the other will have a bird on the right side
> [10:43] <+Bendalf> not to be shared outside this chat
> [10:43] <Purpl> ok
> [10:43] <+Bendalf> ( i dont want to go to jail)
> [10:43] <@Alice> http://pxlbyte.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Prof-Oak-Are-you-a-boy-or-a-girl-349x465.jpg
> [10:43] <Gingersnap> ooooh snap
> [10:43] <Olive> ginger, all food causes poop
> [10:43] <Purpl> bendalf share ur selfie
> [10:43] <Olive> poop is food
> [10:43] <Olive> that should be a quote
> [10:43] <Gingersnap> poop is love, poop is life
> [10:44] <Purpl> so the edges of your dresses will have silver lining to match the theme
> [10:44] <+Bendalf> *SELFIE REMOVED AND PLACED IN SPOILER BELOW*
> [10:44] <+Bendalf> legit the rapiest face i am able to pull
> [10:44] <+Bendalf> i tried
> [10:44] <Purpl> LOL
> [10:44] <Olive> bendalf
> [10:44] <Gingersnap> benDAFL
> 
> 
> Spoiler



WHY DOES GANDALF ACTUALLY HAVE THAT BOOK GADLFKAJSDG


----------



## oath2order

[14:53:56] <&Jubs4> purpl stop playing with yourself


----------



## Marii

01[15:00] <13marii> corruption. anarchy plz
13[15:01] * Jubs4 sets mode: +o marii
[15:01] <Purpl> just wanted to get kicked
[15:01] <04&Jubs4> god help us
[15:01] <04&Jubs4> anarchy
[15:01] <Makkine> 
[15:01] <Amanda> my name is amy ko
01[15:01] <13@marii> BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL...
[15:01] <Purpl> marii give me voice
[15:01] <Makkine> [15:01] <Purpl> marii give makkine voice
01[15:01] <13@marii> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Fuha1-JXxto/T_ssNrNODtI/AAAAAAAAAo0/LXcl0Pxzg40/s1600/thepower.jpg
[15:01] <Kisstof> Kick purpl again
[15:01] <Andelsky> oh god, marii with he @? world is ending.
[15:01] <Andelsky> xD
[15:01] <Purpl> kick kisstof
[15:01] <Kisstof> No
[15:01] <Olive> heman ftw
[15:02] <Purpl> yas
[15:02] <Kisstof> She loves me
[15:02] <Andelsky> she loves everyone.
[15:02] <Andelsky> thats why shes a big-booty ho. <3
[15:02] <Makkine> she loves me more
[15:02] <Purpl> andel should get op
[15:02] <Kisstof> Marii
[15:02] <Tinaa> brb need wine
[15:02] <Kisstof> Think of the pick-up lines
[15:02] <Makkine> whoever does not like my jokes gets banned
[15:02] <Andelsky> lolol makki, marri married me 2 nights ago <3
[15:02] <Andelsky> btw. <3
[15:03] <Purpl> [15:02] <Tinaa> brb need to post day post
04[15:03] * Quits: Amanda (~TFlash@protectedhost-1CC10261.washdc.fios.verizon.net) (Client exited)
[15:03] <Makkine> omg
[15:03] <Makkine> marii
04[15:03] * Quits: VillageDweller (~yolo@44EFB7.474585C4.C2C6DEC5.IP) (Ping timeout)
[15:03] <Tinaa> no i need wine. stuff your day post
[15:03] <Purpl> no
[15:03] <Kisstof> Jubs can I kick purpl?
[15:03] <Makkine> is this..tru..
[15:04] <Purpl> lets kick cory
[15:04] <Cory> no thanks
03[15:04] * Joins: Amy_ko (~TFlash@protectedhost-1CC10261.washdc.fios.verizon.net)
[15:04] <Olive> wb amy
[15:04] <Amy_ko> hi
[15:04] <Makkine> YES
[15:04] <Makkine> KICK CORY
[15:04] <Makkine> he never said sorry 2 m
[15:04] <Purpl> yeah
[15:05] <Purpl> he ate makkines blu rays
[15:05] <Cory> no1 curr
[15:05] <Purpl> unforgivable
01[15:09] <13@marii> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Session Close: Sat May 17 15:09:48 2014


----------



## KarlaKGB

wow.

stolen.


----------



## Ashtot

[18:09] <SmartPigeon> Si.
[18:09] <SpanishPigeon> ty
[18:09] <SexyPigeon> VIVA LA VIDA
[18:09] <SpanishPigeon>  know am guapa
[18:09] <SexyPigeon> VIVA LA MEXICO
[18:09] <SassyPigeon> I USED TO RULE THE WORLD!
[18:09] <SmartPigeon> Viva la Education!
[18:09] <SpanishPigeon> i AM the world
[18:09] <SassyPigeon> Sweden New Zealand Mexico Dubai!
[18:09] <SmartPigeon> I rule over you a lot, Spanish. 
[18:10] <SpanishPigeon> oh?
[18:10] <SmartPigeon> Yes. 
[18:10] <SpanishPigeon> oh my
[18:11] <SassyPigeon> Would anyone care for some pigeon milk?
[18:11] <SexyPigeon> Where
[18:11] <SexyPigeon> is dongerspigeon
[18:11] <+Lauren> THE CHAT HAS GONE TO ****
[18:11] <+Lauren> STOP POOPING ON EVERYONE
[18:11] <SpanishPigeon> r00d
[18:11] <+Lauren> STUPID BIRDS
[18:11] <SassyPigeon> Where is ****tyPigeon?


----------



## PurplPanda

[17:25] * ShamefulPigeon is now known as SatanPigeon
[17:25] <SatanPigeon> DEATH TO ALL HUMANS

- - - Post Merge - - -

[17:25] <SpanishPigeon> COO
[17:25] <SpanishPigeon> https://24.media.tumblr.com/6c009d6e4055e4c94dbe07efcb187805/tumblr_n5dcv9Vd1N1qhrih0o1_250.gif
[17:25] <SatanPigeon> COO HA HA


----------



## f11

[14:55] <VillageDweller> how are u
[14:55] <Rosie11954> I'm bangin!
[14:56] <KickMe> your mom
[14:56] <Purpl> WOW
[14:56] <Purpl> SO ORIGINAL
[14:56] <Purpl> 5 STARS

- - - Post Merge - - -

[15:16] <KickMe> For the first time in forever I had oatmeal, and it was good. Oatmeal>Cereal
[15:16] <Makkine> wit
[15:16] <Cory> oh
[15:16] <Natty> !!!
[15:16] <Cory> ****
[15:16] <Cory> you're ****ed


----------



## Marii

KarlaKGB said:


> wow.
> 
> stolen.



u alrdy kno gurl


----------



## f11

[21:30] <Letstouchbuttsandhavefun> Every 60 seconds in Africa, a minute passes. Together we can stop this. Please spread the word 
[21:30] <Sonicdude41|drunk> those poor seconds
[21:31] <Letstouchbuttsandhavefun> ikr
[21:31] <Sonicdude41|drunk> i will chip in 1000 dogecoin
[21:31] <Sonicdude41|drunk> for the poor little seconds
[21:31] <Sonicdude41|drunk> because **** minutes
[21:31] <Natty> omg
[21:32] <RobRob> Sounds like a lie to me
[21:32] <Sonicdude41|drunk> the minutes are a lie
[21:32] <RobRob> Has anyone ever seen a minute
[21:32] <Sonicdude41|drunk> DAE minutes


----------



## Lauren

Jeremy said:


> You people are so gullible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [8:07pm] Jer: Hey everyone, it’s Mario Kart Monday!
> [8:07pm] RobRob: Wooo!
> [8:08pm] Chex: besides
> [8:08pm] Chex: Why should I get a 3DS
> [8:09pm] Chex: My tablet is more powerful than 3DS and plays Wild World
> [8:09pm] RobRob: Do it, Chex.
> [8:09pm] Tom29193: (8:03:53 PM) Unidentified33649: did somebody say drunk skype?  (assuming it's lauren)
> [8:09pm] Tom29193: Jer it's Wednesday
> 
> 
> Note: it is actually Thursday.



WHAT?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jeremy said:


> You people are so gullible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [8:07pm] Jer: Hey everyone, it’s Mario Kart Monday!
> [8:07pm] RobRob: Wooo!
> [8:08pm] Chex: besides
> [8:08pm] Chex: Why should I get a 3DS
> [8:09pm] Chex: My tablet is more powerful than 3DS and plays Wild World
> [8:09pm] RobRob: Do it, Chex.
> [8:09pm] Tom29193: (8:03:53 PM) Unidentified33649: did somebody say drunk skype?  (assuming it's lauren)
> [8:09pm] Tom29193: Jer it's Wednesday
> 
> 
> Note: it is actually Thursday.


My internal clock dies the minute I stop doing assignments.  Plus after you left I realized my mistake.


----------



## Gandalf

Marii said:


> WHY DOES GANDALF ACTUALLY HAVE THAT BOOK GADLFKAJSDG



Much knowledge, so education.

very wise


----------



## Cariad

Gandalf said:


> Much knowledge, so education.
> 
> very wise



Sure :}


----------



## Justin

[3:54pm] Jubs4: TINA
[3:54pm] Jubs4: HAPPY BIRTHDAY
[3:54pm] Cory: she left
[3:54pm] Superpenguin: She left
[3:54pm] Jubs4: ****
[3:54pm] Jubs4: ****
[3:54pm] Jubs4: ****
[3:54pm] Cory: lol
[3:54pm] Jubs4: WHERE’D SHE GO


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> [3:54pm] Jubs4: TINA
> [3:54pm] Jubs4: HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> [3:54pm] Cory: she left
> [3:54pm] Superpenguin: She left
> [3:54pm] Jubs4: ****
> [3:54pm] Jubs4: ****
> [3:54pm] Jubs4: ****
> [3:54pm] Cory: lol
> [3:54pm] Jubs4: WHERE’D SHE GO



What a scrub.


----------



## Marii

[18:43] <@Thunder> marii you're amazing


Spoiler: cry



[18:43] <@Thunder> ly terrible
[18:43] <marii> LMAO 
[18:43] <@Thunder> at this


----------



## Cory

[19:02] * Joins: Tinaa
[19:02] <Cory> jubs
[19:02] * Tinaa is now known as Tinaaa
[19:02] <Makkine> TINA!
[19:02] <marii> flockhead
[19:02] <Cory> she's here
[19:02] <&Jubs4> TINA
[19:03] <&Jubs4> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
[19:03] <&Jubs4> HOW WAS THE QUEEN
[19:03] * Joins: Rosie11954
[19:03] <marii> LMAO jibs
[19:03] <marii> hi rosie
[19:03] <Cory> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...uotes-Thread&p=3013872&viewfull=1#post3013872
[19:03] * Joins: Ashtot
[19:03] <Tinaaa> thank you justin <3 AND AMAZING
[19:03] <Rainbow> hi marii
[19:03] <Cory> did her boobs look real?
[19:03] <Makkine> cory you must be talking about yourself being a scrub
[19:03] <Makkine> happy bday tina
[19:04] <&Jubs4> cory: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrLequ6dUdM&feature=kp
[19:04] * Joins: lisa
[19:04] <Rosie11954> hihi
[19:04] <Tinaaa> her boobs are pretty damn fine *_*
[19:04] <&Jubs4> are they accurate to marii’s drawings
[19:04] <marii> r they floppy and saggy
[19:04] <marii> o
[19:04] * Quits: lisa (Client exited)
[19:04] <&Jubs4> LOL
[19:04] <&Jubs4> beat you
[19:04] <marii> dammit
[19:04] <marii> hheheh
[19:04] <Makkine> so are yours tina
[19:04] <Makkine> i meant ur blanket is very nice
[19:05] <Tinaaa> if they were she was wearing a really good bra
[19:05] <marii> wow we have a little pervert here
[19:05] <marii> ..LOL
[19:05] <Tinaaa> wow makkine
[19:05] <&Jubs4> im sure tina has a very nice blanket
[19:05] <Makkine> yes she does^
[19:06] <Tinaaa> i'll link it once i'm home jubs. you can decide then


----------



## Cory

[21:55] <Cory> BEST TUMBLR http://katyperrysboobies.tumblr.com/
[21:55] <Laureen> i have a decent pair imo ;(
[21:55] <&Jubs4> oh god is that real
[21:55] * Joins: Kit
[21:55] <&Jubs4> cory this could be a mistake
[21:55] <&Jubs4> oh good god
[21:56] <oath3order> Oh god
[21:56] <oath3order> Thats real
[21:56] <Cory> THE ELMO ONE
[21:56] <Sonicdude41> *sits in the "gay male" corner*
[21:56] <Laureen> jubs' wank bank
[21:56] <&Jubs4> ILL TALK TO YOU GUYS LATER BYE
[21:56] <Laureen> holla
[21:56] <oath3order> Jubs is gonna disappear for years
[21:56] <oath3order> Hahahaha
[21:56] <Laureen> pla


----------



## Alice

<Pally> horus kiss jubscum
<+Horus> Once I move to Seattle, I will destroy jubs
<+Horus> you have no idea
<oath2order> jubs isn't in seattle tho
<oath2order> also rekt
<+Horus> the things I'll do to him
<Pally> can i watch
<Olive> oh **** horus, don't bring your furry ass to my future place of residence
<&Jubs4> he?s close
<+Horus> I know
<Pally> close oath
<oath2order> rekt tho
<Pally> only a ferry away
<Pally> seattle to bic
<Pally> vic
<&Jubs4> victoria clipper *****
<oath2order> re
<oath2order> kt
<Olive> ok i am going to the store.
<Pally> horus can i watch n record for olive and Alice 
<@Alice> Destroy him?
<Pally> ok olive!
<+Horus> yes
<@Alice> destroy his what?
<@Alice> ... oh my
<Olive> afk
<+Horus> watchers are welcome
<&Jubs4> what are we recording exactly
<+Horus> we'll make this an event
<+Horus> like a circus
<Pally> horus destroyin u
<&Jubs4> o boy watchers
<&Jubs4> didnt know u were into that horus
<oath2order> wait is thi jubs on horus?
<oath2order> what
<@Alice> this is a drem *** tru
<&Jubs4> wow
<@Alice> From the day I walked in here
<@Alice> I said
<+Horus> everyone who watches gets a new collectible
<@Alice> I wanna see horus destroy jubs
<@Alice> and here it is
<oath2order> rekt
<oath2order> WRECK HIM


----------



## Horus

[01:04] <Alice> Justin put his hand on Horus's upperthigh. Horus snapped his head towards him and looked deeply into his lust-filled eyes. He leaned closer and whispered silently into Justin's ear "neeeeigh".



[01:07] <@ProfGallows> Horus lit the canldes around the room, the smell of roses and pineapples wafted through the air. As he sentually looks and Justin he says, "Now, time to remove those clothes from you." Justin rises up and whispers into Horus's ear, "Good luck, have fun."


[01:08] <+Olive> Jubs gently slathers colewhip on horus's face and proceeds to massage it in


[01:09] <@ProfGallows> Just then Dark fireman kicks the door down, wearing nothing but a fireman's hat


[01:09] <Alice> Horus began to unbutton Justin's shirt as Justin stared longingly into his eyes. Their gaze was only broken by Horus's abrupt realisation.


[01:09] <Alice> "I have hooves"


[01:10] <+Olive> JUST THEN
[01:10] <Dark> ITS A MOTHER ****ING DOLE WHIP
[01:10] <+Olive> the three of them jump into a tub of colewhip
[01:10] <+Olive> dole* ****


[01:11] <Alice> Horus bent Justin over, and took the whip he had lying behind him firmly into his grasp. He began whipping Justin, hard, and fast. Justin turned around and exclaimed


[01:11] <Alice> "Your whip is dole"


----------



## Cory

<marii> I impulsively bought a runescape membership card
<marii> so I guess I'm playing it now
<oath2order> o
<Karla> you idiot
<&Jubs4> YOU
<&Jubs4> YOU IDOY
<marii> ok
<oath2order> wait where'd you buy it from?
<marii> 7-eleven LOL
<oath2order> oh
<oath2order> YOU
<oath2order> IDIOT
<marii> I whAT WHY
<oath2order> TARGET
<oath2order> BUY FROM TARGET
<marii> LMAO
<marii> why
<oath2order> IT SOMEHOW HELPS GIVE ME MONEY
<marii> HAHA
<Purpl> letting you guys know i most likely wont be active on mafia today
<oath2order> oh no
<marii> target is a 5 min drive yo, no thanks
<Purpl> gonna post this on the thread too
<marii> 7-eleven is on my way home from school so. uh. yeah. LOL
<Cory> DONGERS YOU DINGUS
* Purpl (~TFlash@protectedhost-F9C89BB8.sc.res.rr.com) Quit (Connection reset by peer)
<marii> dingers u dongus
<oath2order> purpl that is not a big loss
<oath2order> oh


----------



## Cory

<JerAtWork> Nobody panic but TBT is going down in 15 mins
<Cory> lets play uno
<SockHead> tbt is gay
<SockHead> no one cares
<Cory> o
<Vaati> I care 
<marii> o
<RobRob> Ohai
<Vaati> But im no one 
<Kisstof> Tbt gave me cancer


----------



## MrPicklez

Cory said:


> <JerAtWork> Nobody panic but TBT is going down in 15 mins
> <Cory> lets play uno
> <SockHead> tbt is gay
> <SockHead> no one cares
> <Cory> o
> <Vaati> I care
> <marii> o
> <RobRob> Ohai
> <Vaati> But im no one
> <Kisstof> Tbt gave me cancer



It's true.


----------



## MrPicklez

<MrKisstoefur> can i be a pretty girl too?
<Olive> maybe.
<Jubs4> kiss, you're a super pretty girl
<MrKisstoefur> oh jubs 3
<MrKisstoefur> <3
<Jubs4> it's jubs 4 actually
<Jubs4> : )


----------



## Cory

<Cory> FOOTLOOSE
<Andelsky> o-o
<Kiss> I am the danger
<Cory> FOOTLOOSE
<+Kuma> Alice no
<GreppyMcGoopBumBumLoopyButtsHa> I was gonna say
<Cory> KICK OFF YOUR SUNDAY SHOOS
<GreppyMcGoopBumBumLoopyButtsHa> mmaaaannnnn
<+Kuma> You guys are jerks
<@Alice> Actually, kiss. this is a loose batman quote
<Kiss> Shoos?
<@Alice> 
<Cory> oops
<Kiss> cory
<Cory> *shoes
<Kiss> Go back to school
<Cory> ok
<Andelsky> well this chat took a turn to awkwardville..
<GreppyMcGoopBumBumLoopyButtsHa> shoos
<@Alice> My nanny survived breast cancer.<%Lauren> my ****ing ear is bleeding 
<%Lauren> god damn it
<Dark> o
<Kiss> Danny nanny
<Dark> wtf
<GreppyMcGoopBumBumLoopyButtsHa> The Great Lord Shoos
<@Alice> My anus is bleeding
<Flake> people
<%Lauren> can i watch
<Kiss> Fanny nanny
* Cory puts my head down in shame because I am an uncultured swine
<Razputin> good
<Flake> alice
<Flake> ur gr0ss
<Kiss> My pernus is bleeding
<Kiss> Because I chopped it off


----------



## Cory

<ShinySandwich> hi
<Andelsky> don't feel bad sweets. -hug-
<Cory> Once in fifth grade , my class made a sub cry and quit
* SockHead (~SockHead@7B79178D.36AF097C.FF61C9C8.IP) Quit (Ping timeout)
<makkine> o
<Pally> once in 7th grade we made our actual teacher cry and get fired
<@Kaiaa> Sorry, Subbing is when you go into a school as a teacher for the day
* Jer (~Jer@protectedhost-DB39D809.ri.ri.cox.net) has joined #belltree
* ChanServ sets mode: +qo Jer Jer
<Cory> lol how?
<Pally> BEAT THAT CORY
<@Kaiaa> JER
<RobRob> Oh! 
<~Jer> hi
<Cory> hi jerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<RobRob> Man you people are monsters.
<%Tom29193> Hi Jerbear
<Pally> she was a *****
<Pally> hi germy
<Cory> what did you do?
<@Kaiaa> I’ve never NEVER yelled before in school until today
<%Tom29193> You snapped and broke their leg Kaiaa?
<@Kaiaa> All of the teachers were telling me how sorry they were for me to sub that class
<Cory> You should of slapped a kid
<@Kaiaa> Oh my god Tom
<@Kaiaa> NOOOO
<%Tom29193> YOU DID
<~Jer> lol
<%Tom29193> YOU SNAPPED THEIR TINY LITTLE LEG
<RobRob> What were you supposed to be teaching them?
<%Tom29193> SHE'S SNAPPED
<@Kaiaa> Track and field day
<%Tom29193> ABORT
<@Kaiaa> They had a hard time listening because they were so full of energy
<RobRob> Ooo, track and field is easy. Just alternate between pressing A and B very rapidly.
<Pally> what happened kaiaa
<@Kaiaa> Lol I wish it was that easy
<@Kaiaa> No so I couldn’t get them to quiet down, I tried EVERYTHING, even the regular teachers commands (little things the real teacher does to get attention
<@Kaiaa> Every time I got their attention and told them what to do, they did the opposite 
<RobRob> How old were they?
<@Kaiaa> 3rd graders
<Cory> Did you try slapping them?
<RobRob> Oh
<@Kaiaa> No way jose
<RobRob> I'm very happy I haven't had that happen yet
<Cory> You slapped jose?'
<Pally> did u try telling them they were gonna fail
<@Kaiaa> Lol


----------



## oath2order

do not ping Jubs4

[00:17:21] <oath2order> He should have just kicked all of the channel
[00:17:26] <Olive> <4
[00:17:27] <&Jubs4> i can do that
[00:17:29] <&Jubs4> here we ****ing go
[00:17:30] <+Bendalf> jubs4
[00:17:33] <oath2order> YES
[00:17:33] <@ProfGallows> rip
[00:17:33] <&Jubs4> from the top
[00:17:34] <oath2order> DO IT
[00:17:35] <oath2order> REKT
[00:17:36] <&Jubs4> to the bottom
[00:17:36] <+Bendalf> how do i turn auto bright back on
[00:17:37] <&Jubs4> im doing it
[00:17:38] <~Jer> oath if i buy jubs aoe2 will you play with us
[00:17:38] <Rosie11954> that would have been cooler...jubs4
[00:17:38] <Kisstof> jubs4 pls
[00:17:40] <Olive> jubs4
[00:17:42] <+Bendalf> jubs4 how do i do
[00:17:42] * AAA was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:17:44] * Bidoof was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:17:46] * GradeonMagus was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:17:46] * GradeonMagus (~escvandeo@2C535A49.D5A2D678.D615931.IP) has joined #belltree
[00:17:49] * INeedACNL was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:17:50] <oath2order> hang on jer I'll answer it in a minute
[00:17:51] <Olive> LOL
[00:17:52] * Jay_Kwellin was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:17:53] * jrd was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:17:55] <Rosie11954> BOOSH
[00:17:56] * Kisstof was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:17:57] <oath2order> rekt
[00:17:58] <oath2order> rekt
[00:17:58] * Kin was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:17:59] <oath2order> rekt
[00:18:00] <oath2order> rekt
[00:18:01] * Kuma[Offline] was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:01] <Olive> gabooosh
[00:18:02] * Lauren was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:03] <Rosie11954> oh shheeett
[00:18:04] <Olive> gabooosh
[00:18:05] * Lady_Rarity was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:05] <~Jer> OMG WHAT ARE YOU GOING
[00:18:06] <~Jer> DOING
[00:18:07] <Rosie11954> Jubs4 stop!
[00:18:07] <+Bendalf> rip
[00:18:08] * m12 was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:09] <Olive> KSHHHHHHHHHH
[00:18:10] * Lady_Rarity (~rarity@CFB4DD44.6266E184.158C7DAD.IP) has joined #belltree
[00:18:10] * Jer sets mode: -a Jubs4
[00:18:11] * marii was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:13] <Olive> KSHHHHHHHHHH
[00:18:14] * Needle was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:14] * MrKisstoefur (~Taco@protectedhost-D94B0DD5.hsd1.in.comcast.net) has joined #belltree
[00:18:15] <Rosie11954> Jubs4 you're power crazy!!
[00:18:16] <oath2order> o
[00:18:17] * You were kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
Session Close: Wed May 21 00:18:17 2014

Session Start: Wed May 21 00:18:20 2014
Session Ident: #belltree
[00:18:20] * Now talking in #belltree
[00:18:20] * Topic is '[[[ Welcome to our IRC! May the salt be with you.  | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat! http://goo.gl/1AZS7R '
[00:18:20] * Set by Jubs4 on Tue May 20 17:23:54
[00:18:20] * Olive was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:20] #belltree created on Tue Oct 09 00:30:40 2012
[00:18:22] * Pernus was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:23] <SteveJubs4> missing the o jer
[00:18:26] * Razputin was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:27] <+Bendalf> bye earth
[00:18:28] <oath2order> HAHAHA JER THE BOT
[00:18:32] <oath2order> IS TOO POWERFUL
[00:18:32] * Reizo was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:35] <oath2order> THE COMMAND
[00:18:37] * MrKisstoefur is now known as Kiss
[00:18:37] <oath2order> IT CAN'T STOP
[00:18:40] <oath2order> IT WON'T STO
[00:18:41] * Rikairchy was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:41] <oath2order> P
[00:18:44] * RobRob was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:45] * RobRob (~RobRob@protectedhost-8C8CFCFD.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se) has joined #belltree
[00:18:45] * Rosie11954 was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:47] * shinzi was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:49] * Sonicdude41 was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:51] * SteveJubs4 was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:51] * RobRob was kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)
[00:18:51] * RobRob (~RobRob@protectedhost-8C8CFCFD.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se) has joined #belltree
[00:18:51] * SteveJubs4 (~Jawsh@Josh.was.here.vhost) has joined #belltree
[00:18:53] * syntack was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:55] * Unidentified38196 was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
-
[00:18:55] SteveJubs4 is ~Jawsh@Josh.was.here.vhost * Josh
[00:18:55] SteveJubs4 on #belltree 
[00:18:55] SteveJubs4 using Ainur.GeekShed.net Donated by Helio
[00:18:55] SteveJubs4 End of /WHOIS list.
-
[00:18:56] * Vaati was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:56] <+Bendalf> would rather be on the kick train than the rape train
[00:18:58] * Bendalf was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:18:58] <~Jer> WHATS HAPPENING
[00:19:01] * Horus was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:19:03] * You were kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
Session Close: Wed May 21 00:19:03 2014

Session Start: Wed May 21 00:19:07 2014
Session Ident: #belltree
[00:19:07] * Now talking in #belltree
[00:19:07] * Topic is '[[[ Welcome to our IRC! May the salt be with you.  | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat! http://goo.gl/1AZS7R '
[00:19:07] * Set by Jubs4 on Tue May 20 17:23:54
[00:19:07] #belltree created on Tue Oct 09 00:30:40 2012
[00:19:08] * Rosie11954 (~TFlash@101A974C.2C13E010.3388468C.IP) has joined #belltree
[00:19:09] <SteveJubs4> jer
[00:19:09] <Kiss> jubs4 pls
[00:19:12] <Kiss> have mercy
[00:19:12] * Thunder was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:19:14] <~Jer> kick train https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3XOg_mEL1Q
[00:19:14] * ProfGallows was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:19:16] * DRAKENGARD was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:19:17] * DRAKENGARD (kaijophane@BellTreeForums.vhost) has joined #belltree
[00:19:17] <SteveJubs4> demote him from op lol
[00:19:18] * ProfGallows (~ProfGallo@BellTreeForums.vhost) has joined #belltree
[00:19:18] * ChanServ sets mode: +o ProfGallows
[00:19:18] * Alice was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:19:21] * Jubs4 was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[00:19:22] * Jubs4 (~Justin@498E192D.D2AF90F1.B5D5F6EB.IP) has joined #belltree
[00:19:22] * ChanServ sets mode: +ao Jubs4 Jubs4
[00:19:23] * Olive (~TFlash@218F8E4.79C62525.EC81B90B.IP) has joined #belltree
[00:19:25] <oath2order> hahaha
[00:19:26] <Rosie11954> I'd like to take this moment to say I'd make a way better moderator than Jubs4
[00:19:26] <Olive> lol
[00:19:30] * DRAKENGARD was kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)
[00:19:31] * DRAKENGARD (kaijophane@BellTreeForums.vhost) has joined #belltree
[00:19:31] * GradeonMagus was kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)
[00:19:31] * Kiss was kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)
[00:19:31] * Lady_Rarity was kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)
[00:19:31] * You were kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)
Session Close: Wed May 21 00:19:31 2014

Session Start: Wed May 21 00:19:33 2014
Session Ident: #belltree
[00:19:34] * Now talking in #belltree
[00:19:34] * Topic is '[[[ Welcome to our IRC! May the salt be with you.  | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat! http://goo.gl/1AZS7R '
[00:19:34] * Set by Jubs4 on Tue May 20 17:23:54
[00:19:34] #belltree created on Tue Oct 09 00:30:40 2012
[00:19:35] * Rosie11954 was kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)
[00:19:36] <oath2order> gallows why
[00:19:37] * Lady_Rarity (~rarity@CFB4DD44.6266E184.158C7DAD.IP) has joined #belltree
[00:19:37] * SteveJubs4 was kicked by ProfGallows (ProfGallows)
[00:19:37] * Jer sets mode: -o ProfGallows
[00:19:37] * SteveJubs4 (~Jawsh@Josh.was.here.vhost) has joined #belltree
[00:19:41] * Jer sets mode: -a Jubs4
[00:19:43] <ProfGallows> 
[00:19:44] * Jer sets mode: -o Jubs4
[00:19:49] * Jer sets mode: +v DRAKENGARD
[00:19:49] * ProfGallows (~ProfGallo@BellTreeForums.vhost) has left #belltree (The Story of Gallows: A Series of Unorthodox Events)
[00:19:50] * Kisstof (~Taco@protectedhost-D94B0DD5.hsd1.in.comcast.net) has joined #belltree
[00:19:51] * Rosie11954 (~TFlash@101A974C.2C13E010.3388468C.IP) has joined #belltree
[00:19:51] * Jer sets mode: +v GradeonMagus
[00:19:54] <SteveJubs4> wtf is this
[00:19:54] * ProfGallows (~ProfGallo@BellTreeForums.vhost) has joined #belltree
[00:19:54] * ChanServ sets mode: +o ProfGallows
[00:19:55] <Rosie11954> I DON'T APPRECIATE THIS
[00:19:56] <oath2order> that was awesome hahahaha
[00:19:58] * Jer sets mode: +v Kisstof
[00:20:02] * Olive (~TFlash@218F8E4.79C62525.EC81B90B.IP) has joined #belltree
[00:20:02] * Jer sets mode: +v Lady_Rarity
[00:20:03] <Rosie11954> Jubs4...
[00:20:05] * Jer sets mode: -v Lady_Rarity
[00:20:06] <SteveJubs4> jubs has gon mad
[00:20:08] * @ProfGallows (~ProfGallo@BellTreeForums.vhost) Quit (Quit: The Story of Gallows: A Series of Unorthodox Events)
[00:20:08] * Jer sets mode: +h oath2order
[00:20:14] * Jer sets mode: +v Lady_Rarity
[00:20:17] * Jer sets mode: +v Olive
[00:20:17] <+Olive> jubs4 pakes in comparison to the mod i would be for this site
[00:20:19] <Rosie11954> with great power comes great Jubs4
[00:20:21] <+Olive> ty jer
[00:20:21] * Jer sets mode: +v RobRob
[00:20:22] * Alice (~Ally@22244682.F55B95D3.6636D440.IP) has joined #belltree
[00:20:24] * ProfGallows (~ProfGallo@BellTreeForums.vhost) has joined #belltree
[00:20:24] * ChanServ sets mode: +o ProfGallows
[00:20:27] * Jer sets mode: +v Rosie11954
[00:20:30] <Alice> :I
[00:20:30] * Jer sets mode: +v Alice
[00:20:33] * Jer sets mode: -o ProfGallows
[00:20:38] <+Bendalf> ownd
[00:20:39] <+Rosie11954> thanks Jer!


----------



## Rosie11954

[23:47] <+Olive> jer broke his 3ds wifi for wild world last night
[23:47] <+Olive> :c
[23:48] <+Rosie11954> what a "wild world" we live in!
[23:48] <+Rosie11954> badump tss
[23:48] <@ProfGallows> guess it's time to turn over a new laf
[23:48] <+Olive> looks like we need to turn a 'new leaf'
[23:48] <@ProfGallows> leaf
[23:48] <+Olive> **** OFF CURTIS
[23:48] <+Rosie11954> yikes
[23:48] <Sonicdude41> hahahaha
[23:48] * Joins: Thunder
[23:48] * ChanServ sets mode: +o Thunder
[23:48] <@ProfGallows> olive pls
[23:48] <@ProfGallows> lets go to the city
[23:48] <Alice> hey thunderbutt
[23:48] <+Olive> WAT FACK YOU
[23:48] <@Thunder> so uhh... what the heck
[23:48] <&Jubs4> you all are a bunch of city folk


----------



## SockHead

can u like unban me


----------



## Prof Gallows

Better version with fixes and things.


*<Horus> Can we make a legit horusxjubs fanfic*


<Alice> Justin put his hand on Horus's upperthigh. Horus snapped his head towards him and looked deeply into his lust-filled eyes. He leaned closer and whispered silently into Justin's ear "neeeeigh".


<ProfGallows> Horus lit the candles around the room, the smell of roses and pineapples wafted through the air. As he sensually looks and Justin he says, "Now, time to remove those clothes from you." Justin rises up and whispers into Horus's ear, "Good luck, have fun."


<Olive> Jubs gently slathers dolewhip on horus's face and proceeds to massage it in

<ProfGallows> Just then Dark fireman kicks the door down, wearing nothing but a fireman's hat

<Olive> "i smelled the dole' he says

<Alice> Horus began to unbutton Justin's shirt as Justin stared longingly into his eyes. Their gaze was only broken by Horus's abrupt realisation. 

<Alice> "I have hooves"

<Olive> JUST THEN

<Olive> the three of them jump into a tub of dolewhip

<Alice> Horus bent Justin over, and took the whip he had lying behind him firmly into his grasp. He began whipping Justin, hard, and fast. Justin turned around and exclaimed

<Alice> "Your whip is dole"

<Alice> and then the earth blew up
<Alice> the end​




<Dark> ITS A MOTHER ****ING DOLE WHIP


----------



## Marii

Prof Gallows said:


> Better version with fixes and things.
> 
> 
> *<Horus> Can we make a legit horusxjubs fanfic*
> 
> 
> <Alice> Justin put his hand on Horus's upperthigh. Horus snapped his head towards him and looked deeply into his lust-filled eyes. He leaned closer and whispered silently into Justin's ear "neeeeigh".
> 
> 
> <ProfGallows> Horus lit the candles around the room, the smell of roses and pineapples wafted through the air. As he sensually looks and Justin he says, "Now, time to remove those clothes from you." Justin rises up and whispers into Horus's ear, "Good luck, have fun."
> 
> 
> <Olive> Jubs gently slathers dolewhip on horus's face and proceeds to massage it in
> 
> <ProfGallows> Just then Dark fireman kicks the door down, wearing nothing but a fireman's hat
> 
> <Olive> "i smelled the dole' he says
> 
> <Alice> Horus began to unbutton Justin's shirt as Justin stared longingly into his eyes. Their gaze was only broken by Horus's abrupt realisation.
> 
> <Alice> "I have hooves"
> 
> <Olive> JUST THEN
> 
> <Olive> the three of them jump into a tub of dolewhip
> 
> <Alice> Horus bent Justin over, and took the whip he had lying behind him firmly into his grasp. He began whipping Justin, hard, and fast. Justin turned around and exclaimed
> 
> <Alice> "Your whip is dole"
> 
> <Alice> and then the earth blew up
> <Alice> the end​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <Dark> ITS A MOTHER ****ING DOLE WHIP



thank you so much for this
really
just
i 
am so grateful for this

- - - Post Merge - - -

[02:37] <fMRI> EFFFFF chARLEY HORSE
[02:38] <Dark> o
[02:38] <Dark> naaay
[02:38] <Dark> naaaaaaay
[02:38] <Dark> pffffft
[02:38] <fMRI> OOO
[02:38] <fMRI> TIME TO DRAW JOSH AS A PONY
[02:38] <Dark> i **** dat
[02:39] <fMRI> .
[02:39] <Dark> damn it
[02:39] <Dark> o **** dat
[02:39] <Alice> oh right
[02:39] <fMRI> U **** pony?
[02:39] <Alice> I keep meaning to play league and dota again
[02:39] <Dark> ogodno
[02:39] <fMRI> u admitted it


----------



## Olive

us> [09:25] <CoryTheKangaroo> i feel like dota 2 is for children
[09:25] <+Horus> [09:25] <CoryTheKangaroo> i feel like dota 2 is for children
[09:25] <+Horus> [09:25] <CoryTheKangaroo> i feel like dota 2 is for children
[09:25] <+Horus> [09:25] <CoryTheKangaroo> i feel like dota 2 is for children
[09:25] <+Horus> let that sink in
[09:25] <+Olive> WE NEED KARLA
[09:25] <+Lauren> ong
[09:25] <+Olive> TO SHOW HIM WHAT A REAL CHILD LOOKS LIKE
[09:25] <Tinaa> robrob - I'm guessing waffles or farobi by the fact they used 'rockyourbodie' as a name...
[09:25] <+Lauren> hes going to rip you a new butt hole
[09:26] <+Horus> tehsheriff = karla
[09:26] <TehSheriff> i think
[09:26] <TehSheriff> he is mistaken


----------



## Cory

Olive said:


> us> [09:25] <CoryTheKangaroo> i feel like dota 2 is for children
> [09:25] <+Horus> [09:25] <CoryTheKangaroo> i feel like dota 2 is for children
> [09:25] <+Horus> [09:25] <CoryTheKangaroo> i feel like dota 2 is for children
> [09:25] <+Horus> [09:25] <CoryTheKangaroo> i feel like dota 2 is for children
> [09:25] <+Horus> let that sink in
> [09:25] <+Olive> WE NEED KARLA
> [09:25] <+Lauren> ong
> [09:25] <+Olive> TO SHOW HIM WHAT A REAL CHILD LOOKS LIKE
> [09:25] <Tinaa> robrob - I'm guessing waffles or farobi by the fact they used 'rockyourbodie' as a name...
> [09:25] <+Lauren> hes going to rip you a new butt hole
> [09:26] <+Horus> tehsheriff = karla
> [09:26] <TehSheriff> i think
> [09:26] <TehSheriff> he is mistaken



WHO IS THIS IMPOSTER???


----------



## unravel

Olive said:


> [09:25] <Tinaa> robrob - I'm guessing waffles or farobi by the fact they used 'rockyourbodie' as a name...



Errr thats my user in steam and I know no one is asking lol
My friend told me to make Dance Central reference 

To the imposter LoL is for kids you dawg


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Errr thats my user in steam and I know no one is asking lol
> My friend told me to make Dance Central reference
> 
> To the imposter LoL is for kids you dawg



Why are you defending yourself to IRC people?


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Why are you defending yourself to IRC people?



This is not mafia now go shoo


----------



## Olive

Farobi said:


> Why are you defending yourself to IRC people?



said the imposter


----------



## unravel

I play Dota 2 so why would I say that Dota 2 is for kids?



Farobi said:


> Why are you defending yourself to IRC people?





Olive said:


> said the imposter



Anyway this fits to the convo I think


Spoiler


----------



## Cory

Don't use my fecking name m8.


----------



## Olive

[15:22] <makkine> ya listen 2 jubs
[15:22] <makkine> sharing iz carin
[15:22] <makkine> g
[15:22] <+Olive> do you like crabs?
[15:23] <+Olive> makkine
[15:23] <+Olive> ?
[15:23] * Quits: River (Client exited)
[15:23] <makkine> yES
[15:24] <makkine> I LOV EC RABS
[15:24] <makkine> 2 eat
[15:24] <+Olive> cuz sharing is caring
[15:24] <+Olive> if u kno wut i mean
[15:24] <makkine> o
[15:24] <makkine> NO
[15:24] <makkine> NO
[15:24] <makkine> NO



Poopking strikes again.


----------



## Cory

Olive said:


> [15:22] <makkine> ya listen 2 jubs
> [15:22] <makkine> sharing iz carin
> [15:22] <makkine> g
> [15:22] <+Olive> do you like crabs?
> [15:23] <+Olive> makkine
> [15:23] <+Olive> ?
> [15:23] * Quits: River (Client exited)
> [15:23] <makkine> yES
> [15:24] <makkine> I LOV EC RABS
> [15:24] <makkine> 2 eat
> [15:24] <+Olive> cuz sharing is caring
> [15:24] <+Olive> if u kno wut i mean
> [15:24] <makkine> o
> [15:24] <makkine> NO
> [15:24] <makkine> NO
> [15:24] <makkine> NO
> 
> 
> 
> Poopking strikes again.


Oh gosh poopking, you are the king of comedy too.


----------



## Olive

Cory said:


> Oh gosh poopking, you are the king of comedy too.



*bows*


----------



## Marii

[10:23] * Joins: Jessica (~TFlash@protectedhost-BA107400.lightspeed.livnmi.sbcglobal.net)
[10:24] <Alice> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJYezzW1fks
[10:24] <Jessica> lol what
[10:25] * Quits: Jessica (~TFlash@protectedhost-BA107400.lightspeed.livnmi.sbcglobal.net) (Client exited)
[10:26] <+Olive> ya we all know you can say penis, zoe
[10:26] <+Olive> every day
[10:26] <+Olive> for 500 days
[10:26] <+Olive> as a summer game
[10:26] <+Olive> see what i did there
[10:28] <KarlaontheLane> well
[10:28] <KarlaontheLane> you just scared away the new girl
[10:28] <%marii> OMG
[10:28] <+Olive> LOL
[10:28] <+Olive> SCARED AWAY THE NEW GIRL
[10:28] <Alice> It's funny because her character's name is Jess
[10:28] <+Olive> USING THE NEW GIRL
[10:28] <Alice> and you said scared away the new girl
[10:29] <+Olive> omg
[10:29] <Alice> using a new girl clip
[10:29] <Alice> I just
[10:29] <Alice> that was perfect in so many ways
[10:29] <+Olive> ^
[10:29] <+Olive> hi karla
[10:29] <%marii> how did
[10:29] <%marii> yeah i
[10:29] <KarlaontheLane> pat yourselves on the back
[10:29] <%marii> im so...


----------



## MrPicklez

<Thunder> way to go bluesheller give jer the win 
<RobRob> 
* Jer has kicked Thunder from #belltree (Jer)
<Cory> ****ING COMMUNICATION ERROR
<Dark> o
<Ghostoefur> hahaha
* Thunder (Mibbit@protectedhost-D8424318.ok.ok.cox.net) has joined #belltree
* ChanServ gives channel operator status to Thunder
<Ghostoefur> ****ing jer
<PoopWizardVaati> Oooooooh
<Lauren> Awkward vaati
<Thunder> ****ing jer


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(9:42:30 PM) ***Kaiaa rips Toms legs off and grinds them for her bread


----------



## oath2order

[23:03:20] <&Jubs4> I MISS KAYLA
[23:03:24] <&Jubs4> (((((((((((


----------



## Justin

[10:21pm] Jubs4: just waiting for someone to say the magic word
[10:21pm] oath2order: The implication was the bot would prevent inappropriate nicknames!
[10:22pm] oath2order: salt
[10:22pm] Reizo: hi
[10:22pm] oath2order: mafia
[10:22pm] oath2order: scum
[10:22pm] oath2order: um
[10:22pm] oath2order: Jinties?
[10:22pm] Alice: handjubs
[10:22pm] oath2order: magic word
[10:22pm] oath2order: the magic word
[10:22pm] oath2order: Kayla
[10:22pm] oath2order: um
[10:22pm] oath2order: kick
[10:22pm] Reizo: reizoath
[10:22pm] oath2order: ban
[10:22pm] oath2order: mass kick
[10:22pm] oath2order: town
[10:22pm] oath2order: cult
[10:22pm] oath2order: poop
[10:22pm] oath2order was kicked from the chat room by ChanBot. (Watch your language!)
[10:23pm] Alice: well this has been anti-climactic thu--
[10:23pm] Alice: LOL
[10:23pm] Tom29193: Popcicles or freezies
[10:23pm] SockHead: wow
[10:23pm] Jubs4: annnnnd there we GO
[10:23pm] Tom29193: YES


----------



## oath2order

[01:23:02] <oath2order> Jubs I love you
[01:23:04] <~Jubs4> good job oath
[01:23:05] <Reizo> hhhhhhahahhahah
[01:23:06] <~Jubs4> you found it
[01:23:07] <oath2order> YES
[01:23:09] <~Jubs4> after 20 tries
[01:23:10] <SockHead> thats ********
[01:23:12] <oath2order> I AM PERFECTLY IN FAVOR OF THAT
[01:23:15] <Dark> poop?
[01:23:15] * Dark was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[01:23:16] * Dark (~Jawsh@Josh.was.here.vhost) has joined #belltree
[01:23:20] <oath2order> I have never been happier to be kicked


----------



## Cory

You get kicked whenever someone says poop?


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> You get kicked whenever someone says poop?



Yes, and thankfully.


----------



## CookingOkasan

RIP us


----------



## Byngo

I don't appreciate this discrimination against poop.


----------



## oath2order

Lunatic said:


> I don't appreciate this discrimination against poop.



Too bad, I'm glad they're doing something against that idiocy.

[10:55:55] <@Jas0n> !mute oath2order
[10:55:55] * ChanBot sets mode: +b ~q:*!*@oath2order.bnc.geekshed.net
[10:56:04] <oath2order> OH HELL NO
#belltree You are banned (#belltree)


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Too bad, I'm glad they're doing something against that idiocy.
> 
> [10:55:55] <@Jas0n> !mute oath2order
> [10:55:55] * ChanBot sets mode: +b ~q:*!*@oath2order.bnc.geekshed.net
> [10:56:04] <oath2order> OH HELL NO
> #belltree You are banned (#belltree)



Now you know how I feel.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Did you guys not get the kingdom channel set up separate from the main IRC channel? I was looking forward to it :'l


----------



## unravel

[01:46] <Alice> guys, if this is really a problem, just delete it. If there are hard feelings, just remind them that they're upset of a thread about poop.
[01:46] * Alice has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)


----------



## Olive

LOL poor alice :c Allmighty Pood


----------



## Cory

[15:15] * Joins: Dark
[15:15] <Trundle> hi dark
[15:15] <Cory> hi josh
[15:15] <Yui-Z> hey dark
[15:15] <Tinaa> first time i came in was around July 30th/August 1st 2013. :] spoke with Jake and Glaceon. rarely see glaceon anymore.
[15:15] <Dark> hi
[15:15] <Dark> hi
[15:15] <Dark> hi
[15:15] * Dark has been kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
[15:15] <marii> hi jo
[15:15] * Joins: Dark
[15:15] <marii> hi josh
[15:15] <Dark> hi
[15:15] <Dark> ****
[15:15] <marii> thts wat u get


----------



## PurplPanda

[16:20] <Purpl> gallows since u r in a good mood pls kick cory
[16:20] <Purpl> and give me voice
[16:20] <Purpl> plsnty
[16:21] <Kuma> http://i.imgur.com/0jifPXb.png
[16:21] <+Alice> How about we kick you and make Cory OP again
[16:21] <@ProfGallows> uhhhh
[16:21] * ProfGallows sets mode: -o ProfGallows
[16:21] <Kuma> Purpl shush
[16:21] <ProfGallows> oops
[16:21] <Purpl> bad idea alice
[16:21] <ProfGallows> looks like I can't now
[16:21] <Purpl> GALLOWS U MEANIE
[16:21] <Kuma> LOL
[16:21] <Dark> lel
[16:21] <Kuma> BRAVO CURT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dictator has been kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
[16:35] <+oath2order> OH
[16:35] <Amanda> open
[16:35] <Purpl> NO
[16:35] * You are banned (#belltree)
[16:35] <Amanda> plz
[16:35] <Tinaa> wow ;o
[16:35] <Purpl> NO
[16:35] * You are banned (#belltree)
[16:35] <Purpl> NO
[16:35] * You are banned (#belltree)
[16:35] <Kuma> LOL
[16:35] <Purpl> NO
[16:35] * You are banned (#belltree)
[16:35] <Purpl> NO
[16:36] * You are banned (#belltree)
[16:36] <Purpl> NO
[16:36] * You are banned (#belltree)
[16:36] <+oath2order> oh you guys know what that does now
[16:36] <Cory> hahaha
[16:36] <~Jubs4> LOL OMG CHANBOT GONE ROGUE
[16:36] <Dark> gg
[16:36] <+oath2order> Purpl can't talk
[16:36] <Ranko> my handheld needs to recharge
[16:36] <Purpl> NO
[16:36] * You are banned (#belltree)
[16:36] <+oath2order> Hey, Purpl, how are you doing?
[16:36] <Amanda> ok
[16:36] <Purpl> OATH
[16:36] * You are banned (#belltree)
[16:36] <Amanda> quick
[16:36] * Jubs4 sets mode: -b *!*@protectedhost-F9C89BB8.sc.res.rr.com
[16:36] <Amanda> Uh
[16:36] <Cory> who was that?
[16:36] <Purpl> ok good
[16:36] <Tinaa> so kind jubs
[16:36] <+oath2order> that was funny
[16:36] <Purpl> u maek me cri
[16:36] <Amanda> i tell ranko a serect
[16:36] <~Jubs4> if you get kicked too many times
[16:36] * Quits: hanzy (Client exited)
[16:36] <~Jubs4> it will auto ban you
[16:36] <~Jubs4> so beware


----------



## Cory

[16:39] <+Alice> stop being a twit.
[16:39] <Purpl> Alice
[16:40] <Cory> Chanbot is respected her
[16:40] <Cory> e\
[16:40] <Amanda> Ranko Im stuck more people r comin
[16:40] <&ChanBot> I’ll **** you up
[16:40] <Cory> GO CHANBOT
[16:40] <Cory> I LOVE YOU
[16:40] <Tinaa> suck-up
[16:40] <+Alice> I should make a chanbot gif
[16:40] <Cory> tina pls
[16:40] <Karla> wow the chanbot is sentient
[16:40] * ChanBot hugs Tinaa 
[16:41] <Purpl> chanbot went rogue
[16:41] <Tinaa> oh. hi there. :]
[16:41] <Purpl> chanbot leave pls
[16:41] * Purpl has been kicked by ChanBot (I’ll **** you up)
[16:42] <Cory> don't be mean to channy
[16:42] * Joins: Purpl
[16:42] <Yui-Z> lol
[16:42] <Purpl> someone copy and paste that ****


----------



## PurplPanda

chanbot u b!tch


----------



## Gingersnap

[15:56] <Tinaa> poor chanbot.
[15:56] <Gingersnap> psst anyone have any spare axes
[15:56] <Purpl> well maybe
[15:56] <Purpl> if chanbot were a bit nicer
[15:56] <Tinaa> nope. i broke all mine chopping trees
[15:56] <Straw> mmmaybe Ginger
[15:56] * Purpl has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[15:56] <Gingersnap> haha
[15:56] <Straw> oMG
[15:57] * Joins: Purpl
[15:57] <Ranko> Which time zone, Amanda?
[15:57] <Purpl> aight what did i say
[15:57] * Purpl has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[15:57] <Ranko> late
[15:57] <Gingersnap> lmao
[15:57] <Straw> oh my god
[15:57] * Joins: Purpl


----------



## Cory

ALL HAIL CHANBOT


----------



## Beary

[14:12] * ChanBot sets mode: +h LittleBeary
[14:12] <%LittleBeary> ?
[14:12] <Cory> oh
[14:12] * Joins: Yui-Z
[14:12] <%LittleBeary> dafuq
[14:12] <Cory> wow
[14:12] <%LittleBeary> Explanation pls
[14:12] <Ranko> promotions galore
[14:12] <Natty> lol
[14:12] <%LittleBeary> What is the %
[14:12] <Yui-Z> hey all
[14:12] <Tinaa> she's too clueless to even be dangerous. :]
[14:12] <Dark> o****
[14:12] <%LittleBeary> Does that mean I'm 100% amazing
[14:12] <Natty> % is halfop
[14:12] <Purpl> yes
[14:12] <Ranko> a percent sign
[14:12] <%LittleBeary> o SNAP
[14:12] <Tinaa> sure, why not
[14:12] <Alice> Wat
[14:13] <Cory> you can kick people
[14:13] * Cory has been kicked by LittleBeary (go away)
[14:13] <%LittleBeary> <3
[14:13] <Ranko> 9001% awesome
[14:13] <Dark> LOL
[14:13] <Natty> YAY MADDY
[14:13] <Purpl> i like hert
[14:13] * Joins: Cory
[14:13] <Yui-Z> ahem abuse of power ;D
[14:13] <Purpl> *her
[14:13] <%LittleBeary> LOL
[14:13] <Cory> feck u
[14:13] <Natty> applause to Maddy
[14:13] <~Jubs4> i like this already
[14:13] <Cory> jubs i'm better with half op
[14:13] <~Jubs4> no
[14:13] * Cory has been kicked by LittleBeary (NO)
[14:13] * Joins: Cory
[14:13] <Ranko> Jubs, I'm better the way I am
[14:13] <Cory> goo
[14:13] * Cory has been kicked by LittleBeary (LittleBeary)
[14:14] <Yui-Z> beary ily<3
[14:14] <Alice> Some jubs just wanna watch the world burn
[14:14] <%LittleBeary> <33
[14:14] * Joins: Cory
[14:14] * Cory has been kicked by LittleBeary (GIVE UP)
[14:14] <Purpl> cory go away
[14:14] * Joins: Cory
[14:14] <Tinaa> poor cory
[14:14] <Cory> STOP
[14:14] <%LittleBeary> y
[14:14] <Purpl> [17:14] <Purpl> cory go away
[14:15] <Yui-Z> stop right now it's time to...
[14:15] <Yui-Z> oh wait singing again
[14:15] <%LittleBeary> o
[14:15] * Cory has been kicked by LittleBeary (IT NEVER ENDSSSS)
[14:15] * Joins: Cory
[14:15] <Cory> butt lump
[14:15] * Joins: Giovanni


----------



## Cory

[17:24] <~Jubs4> GOODBYE FRIENDS
[17:24] * Jubs4 has been kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)


----------



## Beary

Cory said:


> [17:24] <~Jubs4> GOODBYE FRIENDS
> [17:24] * Jubs4 has been kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)



#BEARY4NEWMOD


----------



## PurplPanda

LittleBeary said:


> #BEARY4NEWMOD


*#BEARY4NEWADMIN


----------



## Murray

4chanbot is best person in irc


----------



## Zura

Murray said:


> 4*chanbot is best person in irc*


No, not really, *SockHead* by far is the "best" 

Anyway, what did I miss?


----------



## Gandalf

[20:14] <Cory> whats perth?
[20:14] <+Bendalf> ye rite u funny
[20:15] <Cory> oh its a city
[20:15] <+Bendalf> not just a city
[20:15] <+Bendalf> it's my city

Even if Cory doesn't get it, I feel that my tbt life has been leading up to this moment.


----------



## Superpenguin

[13:19] <Makkine> http://prntscr.com/3mh7fn better??
[13:20] <Superpenguin> omg is that oath
[13:20] <Superpenguin> "Target guy"
[13:22] <Tinaa> no fair. i wanted a ride first 
[13:22] <Superpenguin> Oath gets to ride first.
[13:22] <Olive> i am so confused
[13:22] * Tinaa throws fit 
[13:22] <Natty> but if oath rides you I can see terrible things happening
[13:23] <Superpenguin> I can't... this sounds so dirty
[13:23] <Natty> it does


----------



## Pathetic

[13:21] <Tinaa> no fair. i wanted a ride first 
[13:21] <Superpenguin> Oath gets to ride first.
[13:21] <Olive> i am so confused
[13:22] * Tinaa throws fit 
[13:22] <Natty> but if oath rides you I can see terrible things happening
[13:22] <Superpenguin> I can't... this sounds so dirty
[13:22] <Natty> it does
[13:22] <Natty> c:
[13:23] <Olive> matty likes it
[13:23] <Olive> natty*
[13:23] <Olive> gawdaammit
[13:23] <Makkine> OH
[13:23] <Tom29193> Why does Oath get to ride Nick first
[13:23] <Natty> lol Matty
[13:23] <Makkine> natty x makkine = matty
[13:23] <Tinaa> it's not fair tom 
[13:23] <Natty> everyone gets a turn (I hope)
[13:24] <Olive> i am v scared
[13:24] <Tom29193> I don't want a turn on Nick
[13:24] <Tinaa> i wanted to ride him first.


----------



## Olive

LittleBeary said:


> #BEARY4NEWMOD



Hhahahaha I love this


----------



## Beary

Olive said:


> Hhahahaha I love this



<3


----------



## Cory

Gandalf said:


> [20:14] <Cory> whats perth?
> [20:14] <+Bendalf> ye rite u funny
> [20:15] <Cory> oh its a city
> [20:15] <+Bendalf> not just a city
> [20:15] <+Bendalf> it's my city
> 
> Even if Cory doesn't get it, I feel that my tbt life has been leading up to this moment.



 back from the airshow. It was fun.


----------



## Superpenguin

[14:08] <@Jen> Superpenguin, you're a jerk.

--------

[14:10] <@Jen> Just because someone isn't respectful towards you don't mean you shouldn't be to them
[14:10] <@Jen> two wrongs don't make a right


----------



## Olive

[13:14] <Pally> luv u bye
[13:14] <Pally> poop
[13:14] * Pally has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

[13:17] <Sonicdude41> Hi Olive hi pally hi marii hi ChinButt hi Natty hi Tinaa
[13:17] <Andelsky> hmm?
[13:17] <ChinButt> CHinBUtt is not amused
[13:17] <Olive> Hi Adrian!!!
[13:17] <Olive> Pally just left
[13:17] <Sonicdude41> oh poop 
[13:17] * Sonicdude41 has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[13:17] <marii> omg


----------



## PurplPanda

LittleBeary said:


> <3


Back off from my bby


----------



## Beary

PurplPanda said:


> Back off from my bby



?!?
*backs away*


----------



## Yui Z

Ya'll need to stop being so mean to ChanBot. Poor lil guy!


----------



## PurplPanda

Yui Z said:


> Ya'll need to stop being so mean to ChanBot. Poor lil guy!


*b!tch


----------



## Yui Z

PurplPanda said:


> *b!tch



ChanBot is a cutie though! I'm pretty sure he's related to WALL-E too.


----------



## oath2order

alise said:


> [13:21] <Tinaa> no fair. i wanted a ride first
> [13:21] <Superpenguin> Oath gets to ride first.
> [13:21] <Olive> i am so confused
> [13:22] * Tinaa throws fit
> [13:22] <Natty> but if oath rides you I can see terrible things happening
> [13:22] <Superpenguin> I can't... this sounds so dirty
> [13:22] <Natty> it does
> [13:22] <Natty> c:
> [13:23] <Olive> matty likes it
> [13:23] <Olive> natty*
> [13:23] <Olive> gawdaammit
> [13:23] <Makkine> OH
> [13:23] <Tom29193> Why does Oath get to ride Nick first
> [13:23] <Natty> lol Matty
> [13:23] <Makkine> natty x makkine = matty
> [13:23] <Tinaa> it's not fair tom
> [13:23] <Natty> everyone gets a turn (I hope)
> [13:24] <Olive> i am v scared
> [13:24] <Tom29193> I don't want a turn on Nick
> [13:24] <Tinaa> i wanted to ride him first.



What the _hell_ are you people doing in IRC jfc.


----------



## Zura

Superpenguin said:


> [14:08] <@Jen> Superpenguin, you're a jerk.
> 
> --------
> 
> [14:10] <@Jen> Just because someone isn't respectful towards you don't mean you shouldn't be to them
> [14:10] <@Jen> two wrongs don't make a right


I love this!


----------



## Cory

[22:33] * ChanBot gets his whip out 
[22:33] <Makkine> o
[22:33] <Makkine> O
[22:33] <Makkine> BYE
[22:33] <Cory> o****.avi
[22:33] <Andelsky> everyone run! XD
[22:33] * Joins: Purpl
[22:33] * Purpl has been kicked by ChanBot (WHIP)
[22:33] <Makkine> LOL
[22:34] <Andelsky> ffff lol XD
[22:34] * Joins: Purpl
[22:34] <Gingersnap> THE WRATH OF CHANBOT: THE RECKONING
[22:34] <Makkine> tortimer go away
[22:34] <Makkine> ugh
[22:34] <Purpl> *****
[22:34] <Makkine> iDC ABOU TTHE ISLAND
[22:34] <Makkine> purpl
[22:34] * Purpl has been kicked by ChanBot (WHIP)
[22:34] <Makkine> crude language


----------



## Jeremy

in #belltreee


[10:47pm] Jer: anyone in here will be banned
[10:48pm] Vaati: oh
[10:48pm] Jer: FOR LIFE
[10:48pm] Vaati left the chat room. (Quit: Vaati)
[10:48pm] Purpl: wut
[10:48pm] Purpl left the chat room.


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> in #belltreee
> 
> 
> [10:47pm] Jer: anyone in here will be banned
> [10:48pm] Vaati: oh
> [10:48pm] Jer: FOR LIFE
> [10:48pm] Vaati left the chat room. (Quit: Vaati)
> [10:48pm] Purpl: wut
> [10:48pm] Purpl left the chat room.



oh hey found the staff channel


----------



## Blu Rose

Jeremy said:


> in #belltreee
> 
> 
> [10:47pm] Jer: anyone in here will be banned
> [10:48pm] Vaati: oh
> [10:48pm] Jer: FOR LIFE
> [10:48pm] Vaati left the chat room. (Quit: Vaati)
> [10:48pm] Purpl: wut
> [10:48pm] Purpl left the chat room.



*Gasps*

It's possible!


----------



## Olive

[01:12] * Rosie11954 has been kicked by ChanBot (I love you Rosie)

omg chanbot

- - - Post Merge - - -

[01:18] * ChanBot shoots Rosie11954


----------



## Marii

in #belltreee

[02:12] <@marii> SEE?
[02:12] <@marii> THIS IS MADNESS
[02:13] <@marii> WE NEED TO OVERTHROW CHANBOT
[02:13] <@marii> let us conspire, pooplings
[02:13] * Quits: @Rosie11954 (~TFlash@101A974C.2C13E010.3388468C.IP) (Client exited)
[02:13] <@Sonicdude41> THE CHANBOT MENACE
[02:13] <@Sonicdude41> IT MUST BE ELIMINAAAATED
[02:13] * ChanServ sets mode: +r
[02:13] * ChanServ sets mode: +q Jubs4
[02:13] <@marii> this **** tater ship is not acceptable ;___;
[02:13] <@marii> woah.
[02:13] <@marii> WOAH.
[02:13] * Joins: Rosie11954 (~TFlash@101A974C.2C13E010.3388468C.IP)
[02:13] * Joins: ChanBot (services@geekshed.net)
[02:13] <@marii> WOOOOAHHHHH
[02:13] * ChanBot sets mode: +ao ChanBot ChanBot
[02:13] <@marii> WH
[02:13] <~Jubs4> LOL
[02:13] <@marii> WH
[02:13] <@marii> WH
[02:13] <~Jubs4> HAHAHAHAHA
[02:13] <@marii> WH
[02:14] <@marii> ABANDON SHIP
[02:14] <~Jubs4> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
-


----------



## Cory

[07:58] <@ProfGallows> cory
[07:58] <@ProfGallows> my friend


----------



## Olive

[22:04] <Andelsky> o//o
[22:09] <&ChanBot> huh
[22:09] <Olive> WHAT
[22:09] <Olive> CHANBOT
[22:09] <Olive> IS TALKING


CHANBOT LIVES


----------



## Olive

In #beardguy

[00:27] -ChanBot- [#beardguy] Welcome to the cool spot, pilgrim. Take a load off and kick up your feet. Martini?
[00:27] * marii sets mode: +o Olive
[00:27] <@Vaati> Mother ummm....
[00:27] <@Vaati> ...
[00:27] <@Olive> omg he called me pilgrim and offered me a martini
[00:27] <@Olive> hiya vaati
[00:27] <@marii> o gawd
[00:27] <@marii> yes
[00:28] * ChanBot slaps Olive on the ass 
[00:28] <@Olive> does he say somethi...WHAT


----------



## Zura

Olive said:


> In #beardguy
> 
> [00:27] -ChanBot- [#beardguy] Welcome to the cool spot, pilgrim. Take a load off and kick up your feet. Martini?
> [00:27] * marii sets mode: +o Olive
> [00:27] <@Vaati> Mother ummm....
> [00:27] <@Vaati> ...
> [00:27] <@Olive> omg he called me pilgrim and offered me a martini
> [00:27] <@Olive> hiya vaati
> [00:27] <@marii> o gawd
> [00:27] <@marii> yes
> [00:28] * ChanBot slaps Olive on the ass
> [00:28] <@Olive> does he say somethi...WHAT



You will never know what I was doing before you join! Never!


----------



## Jake

19:47		*** Reizo quit (Client exited)


----------



## Justin

<ProfGallows> HTUNDER
<ProfGallows> WHAT IS YOUR MOM'S NAME
<Jubs4> DONT TRLELLH HIM
<ProfGallows> NO
<ProfGallows> YES
<ProfGallows> DO
<ProfGallows> TELL
<Thunder> I DON'T GET IT WHY DOES GALLOWS KEEP ASKING ME THESE QUESTIONS


----------



## Kildor

<Thunder> i'm japanese, my eyes are closed 80 percent of the time


----------



## Cory

[15:46] <Purpl> [15:44] <Cory> I don't associate myself with people who wear socks and sandals
[15:46] <Purpl> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ou-Look-Like&p=2968622&viewfull=1#post2968622
[15:46] <Purpl> be
[15:46] <Purpl> bye
[15:46] <oath2order> oh my god
[15:46] <Purpl> so done
[15:46] <Cory> awkward
[15:46] <oath2order> okay purpl that's actually really funny
[15:46] <oath2order> 2000% done wow cory
[15:47] <Cory> oops
[15:47] <Yui-Z> 
[15:47] <Purpl> oath i had that planned
[15:47] <Makkine> cory is qt tho!!! :-O suprisingly..


----------



## Zura

[14:10] <Vaati> Zzzzzz
[14:10] * Quits: Yui-Z (Client exited)
[14:10] <Vaati> Omg wat
[14:10] <Vaati> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo
[14:10] <ShinySandwich> ?
[14:10] * Joins: Yui-Z
[14:10] <Vaati> Yes
[14:10] <Yui-Z> oops
[14:10] <Vaati> WB
[14:10] <ShinySandwich> hi prpk
[14:10] * Joins: Lady_Rarity
[14:10] <Yui-Z> i feel welcomed ty vaati


----------



## Cory

[18:26] <marii> me and cory started going out because of tbt

#CONFIRMED


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(6:25:56 PM) Kaiaa: Yeah the Bell Tree really isn’t the place for dating advice
(6:25:57 PM) Makkine: are u okay
(6:26:18 PM) Cory: Yes it is
(6:26:27 PM) oath3order: Bell tree dating advice: DOES HE LIEK DREAMIES
(6:26:36 PM) Cory: me and marii started going out because of tbt
(6:26:45 PM) marii: wjat
(6:26:48 PM) marii: what
(6:26:49 PM) Lauren: karlaaaa how longgg until night possttt
(6:26:51 PM) Makkine: what
(6:26:51 PM) Makkine: what
(6:26:54 PM) oath3order: What
(6:26:55 PM) Cory: LAUREN
(6:26:57 PM) marii: the he l l no i dont want to go to jail


----------



## Cory

Tom said:


> (6:25:56 PM) Kaiaa: Yeah the Bell Tree really isn’t the place for dating advice
> (6:25:57 PM) Makkine: are u okay
> (6:26:18 PM) Cory: Yes it is
> (6:26:27 PM) oath3order: Bell tree dating advice: DOES HE LIEK DREAMIES
> (6:26:36 PM) Cory: me and marii started going out because of tbt
> (6:26:45 PM) marii: wjat
> (6:26:48 PM) marii: what
> (6:26:49 PM) Lauren: karlaaaa how longgg until night possttt
> (6:26:51 PM) Makkine: what
> (6:26:51 PM) Makkine: what
> (6:26:54 PM) oath3order: What
> (6:26:55 PM) Cory: LAUREN
> (6:26:57 PM) marii: the he l l no i dont want to go to jail



Tom don't make quotes up


----------



## Marii

Cory said:


> [18:26] <marii> me and cory started going out because of tbt
> 
> #CONFIRMED



i report u this is slander i never said this wtf

[18:26] <Cory> me and marii started going out because of tbt

^ REAL QUOTE WHICH IS FALSE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> (6:25:56 PM) Kaiaa: Yeah the Bell Tree really isn’t the place for dating advice
> (6:25:57 PM) Makkine: are u okay
> (6:26:18 PM) Cory: Yes it is
> (6:26:27 PM) oath3order: Bell tree dating advice: DOES HE LIEK DREAMIES
> (6:26:36 PM) Cory: me and marii started going out because of tbt
> (6:26:45 PM) marii: wjat
> (6:26:48 PM) marii: what
> (6:26:49 PM) Lauren: karlaaaa how longgg until night possttt
> (6:26:51 PM) Makkine: what
> (6:26:51 PM) Makkine: what
> (6:26:54 PM) oath3order: What
> (6:26:55 PM) Cory: LAUREN
> (6:26:57 PM) marii: the he l l no i dont want to go to jail



THX TOM. <3


----------



## Cory

Marii said:


> i report u this is slander i never said this wtf
> 
> [18:26] <Cory> me and marii started going out because of tbt
> 
> ^ REAL QUOTE WHICH IS FALSE


Mine obviously, I'm a strong independent black girl, unlike you. You're too clingy.


----------



## Marii

Cory said:


> Mine obviously, I'm a strong independent black girl, unlike you. You're too clingy.



no i wasn't asking a question
i was saying yours was false


----------



## Cory

Marii said:


> no i wasn't asking a question
> i was saying yours was false



I'M REPORTING YOU FOR LIES


----------



## Pathetic

Cory said:


> Yours obviously, I'm a strong independent black girl, unlike you. You're too clingy.



cory pls marii is mine

{+ 1000 others but..we r specall.}


----------



## Cory

THE AFTERMATH
[18:32] <Cory> marii I'm reporting you for lying
[18:33] <marii> um
[18:33] <marii> no
[18:33] <@Kaiaa> No false reports or I will personally give you a warning
[18:33] <marii> hhehehe kaiaa <3
[18:33] <Makkine> start carii ng
[18:33] <Cory> oops
[18:33] <Cory> too late
[18:33] <Cory> ****
[18:33] <marii> no makki
[18:33] <Cory> gg kaiaa
[18:33] <oath3order> My damn door locjed itself again ****
[18:33] <@Kaiaa> Cory D=
[18:33] <Cory> gg
[18:33] <Cory> gg kaiaa
[18:33] <Tom29193> ban cory kaiaa for false reports
[18:33] <~Jer> omg oath’s house is haunted
[18:33] <@Kaiaa> Now I have to give you a warning, I do what I say
[18:34] <marii> lol
[18:34] <Cory> I saw it the second after I sent it in
[18:34] <Cory> GIVE MARII THE REPORT
[18:34] <marii> do you guys see the names of people who report things?
[18:34] <oath3order> Wow
[18:34] <Cory> SHE'S TOUCHED MY BUTT
[18:34] <Makkine> 
[18:34] <~Jer> yes
[18:34] <marii> ohh
[18:34] <oath3order> Yes they do marii
[18:34] <marii> not on reddit
[18:34] <marii> that'd be useful...dang
[18:34] <oath3order> Reddit sux
[18:34] <Makkine> "she's touched my butt"
[18:34] <marii> we had some people abusing the button and reporting some of the other mods' comments lol


----------



## Cory

[19:12] <Kisstoefur> anyone have a wii u besides jubs and jer?
[19:13] <~Jubs4> a couple people in the entire world might have one
[19:13] <Cory> i do
[19:13] <Kisstoefur> i meant on here, you turd lol
[19:13] <~Jer> a lot of people do
[19:13] <~Jubs4> do you have one kiss
[19:13] <TehSheriff> what is the wii u conservation status?
[19:13] <Kisstoefur> in the chat currently


----------



## Cory

[21:49] * Joins: Bidoof
[21:49] <Cory> hi sexy
[21:49] <Bidoof> ughh fml
[21:49] <+kawaiidesuPurplsenpaichanmoshi> yas
[21:49] <Bidoof> hi
[21:49] <Natty> hi Jake
[21:50] <+kawaiidesuPurplsenpaichanmoshi> hi jake
[21:50] <Bidoof> hi
[21:50] <Bidoof> hi
[21:50] <Danielkang> umm lol
[21:50] <+kawaiidesuPurplsenpaichanmoshi> hi jake
[21:50] <Kisstoefur> hi jake
[21:50] <Danielkang> kawaii
[21:50] <Bidoof> hi
[21:50] * ChanBot sets mode: +b *!*@protectedhost-2DD65160.mirnd3.nsw.optusnet.com.au
[21:50] * Bidoof has been kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
[21:50] <+kawaiidesuPurplsenpaichanmoshi> LOL
[21:50] <Natty> omg
[21:50] <Kisstoefur> hahahaha
[21:50] <Danielkang> kawaii
[21:50] <Danielkang> come back to our channel
[21:50] * Jubs4 sets mode: -b *!*@protectedhost-2DD65160.mirnd3.nsw.optusnet.com.au
[21:51] * Joins: Bidoof
[21:51] <Bidoof> ty jubstin
[21:51] <Natty> Wb


----------



## Gandalf

[20:13] <~Jubs4> night folks
[20:13] <+Bendalf> no
[20:13] <+Bendalf> stay up
[20:13] <+Bendalf> no sleeping
[20:13] <TehSheriff> oh
[20:13] <~Jubs4> no
[20:13] <~Jubs4> no
[20:13] <~Jubs4> i must
[20:13] <TehSheriff> it's the e3 forum
[20:13] <+Bendalf> no recharging
[20:14] <TehSheriff> what a ****in disappointment
[20:14] <+Bendalf> lol
[20:14] <~Jubs4> so mean gandalf 
[20:14] * Joins: VillageDweller
[20:14] <~Jubs4> bye
[20:14] * Quits: Jubs4 (Quit: Sleep Mode)
[20:14] <+Bendalf> his words not mine
[20:14] <VillageDweller> justin i like
[20:14] <VillageDweller> oh
[20:14] <+Bendalf> rekt
[20:14] <VillageDweller> i only came on to say i liked his e3 board
[20:14] <+Bendalf> LOL
[20:14] <VillageDweller> ):


----------



## Lauren

that sad moment when saying poop doesn't get you kicked.


----------



## CookingOkasan

RIP tyranny


----------



## Kildor

<Kildor> I ship my self with alot of IRL female friends so hah
<Okasan> i haven't listed to cihodos since middle school Kiss
<Okasan> omg
<Okasan> kildor is going to have a TBT brothel in his tomodachi life game hahahaha
<Animedan> srsly Kildor
<Animedan> brb
<Kildor> Im the new harem king
<Animedan> XD


----------



## Zura

[00:02] <Vaati> Who wears the pants on tbt?
[00:02] <Vaati> Were all just little gurls
[00:02] <Vaati> for realz


----------



## Cory

[04:51] <+Bendalf> biggest turd on the way, pray for me


----------



## Zura

*[17:06] <Vaati> cory is cool*
[17:06] <Purpl> eww not buddy
[17:06] <Pally> really
[17:06] <Pally> i dont mean any harm to cory
*[17:06] <Vaati> :|*
[17:06] <Purpl> but i like making fun of his fashion
[17:06] <Pally> hes fun to play with
*[17:06] * Vaati BARFS*
[17:06] <Cory> jk i dont have a rant
[17:06] <Purpl> pally
[17:06] <RobRob> Is Facebook down for you guys as well?
*[17:06] <Vaati> Sorry i cant say that with out barfing*

No offence Cory, I was just *joking*.
[16:54] <Jer> I feel like restocking today. 
[16:54] <Jubs> To muuuch work! 
[16:55] <Jer> Oh, you're right, nvm.


----------



## Cory

[21:48] * Cory feeds marii chicken seeds
[21:48] <marii> wth cory
[21:48] <Andelsky> whats a chicken seed?
[21:48] <Andelsky> she did
[21:48] <Andelsky> lol
[21:48] <Rosie11954> [20:48] <Rosie11954> HI Marii!
[21:48] <marii> if you plant it, a chicken will grow
[21:48] <marii> oh LOL
[21:48] <marii> it camoflauged
[21:49] <Andelsky> insert.nub
[21:49] <marii> ... maybe I should make my highlight text a different color
[21:49] <marii> cuz my irc background is pink too


----------



## oath2order

[23:12:34] <@ProfGallows> i lwivw toy ouo toiu


----------



## Beary

Was Gallows drunk


----------



## staticistic1114

Olive was drunk too


----------



## MrPicklez

<marii> size doesn't matter much tbh


----------



## Zura

When my brain falls asleep, its weird.... I was like dreaming while using the chat!

Vaati is now Vaato.

Lolwut?!


----------



## Marii

MrKisstoefur said:


> <marii> size doesn't matter much tbh



I WAS TALKING ABOUT SPIDERS OK
CONTEXT
PEOPLE
CONTEXT


----------



## Alice

Marii said:


> I WAS TALKING ABOUT SPIDERS OK
> CONTEXT
> PEOPLE
> CONTEXT



Oh my.


----------



## CookingOkasan

^I JUST LOST IT. SERIOUSLY RIP IN PEACE ME. GOOD GOD.^


----------



## staticistic1114

MrKisstoefur said:


> <marii> size doesn't matter much tbh



that made me feel better about my A-sized bewbies, thanks Rose marii♥


----------



## Gandalf

Vaati said:


> When my brain falls asleep, its weird.... I was like dreaming while using the chat!
> 
> Vaati is now Vaato.
> 
> Lolwut?!



I get this. Like when I'm asleep my brain makes some kind of subconscious connection to the geekshed server and I can see what everyone is writing. There are never any nice things said so I'm pretty sure it's real life.


----------



## MrPicklez

Marii said:


> I WAS TALKING ABOUT SPIDERS OK
> CONTEXT
> PEOPLE
> CONTEXT



Sure you were.


----------



## Justin

[8:01pm] Jer: well they got rid of all multi-characters such as samus and zelda.  it’s not just pt
[8:01pm] ProfGallows: yeah exactly. so they should have gotten rid of sonic
[8:01pm] ProfGallows: since he's all the ****ty characters in one


----------



## Big Forum User

[09:13] <Makkine> what eyes should a acnl peach have..

- - - Post Merge - - -

[09:17] <Makkine> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
[09:17] <Makkine> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
[09:17] <RobRob> http://blip.tv/play/gfoVg6TpeAI.html?p=1&autostart=true&rtsna=true
[09:17] <RobRob> Ta-da
[09:17] <Makkine> bbbbb

- - - Post Merge - - -

[09:19] <Makkine> [20:32] <+Minties> nice meat, oath.


----------



## Cory

[17:20] <Cory> ##VOTE: Tina
[17:20] <Superpenguin> ##VOTE: No Lynch
[17:20] <Tom29193> {TBT MAFIA} Tinaa was IRC Mom (No Nonsense Cop)
[17:20] <Superpenguin> wow Tom
[17:20] <Superpenguin> disregard my vote
[17:21] <Tinaa> i'm dead tom? 
[17:21] <Tom29193> yes rip
[17:22] <Cory> haha
[17:22] <Tom29193> You have been forced into MK7 limbo


----------



## oath2order

[15:59:15] <Jen> I know what a joke is. You people just don't know how to actually be funny

SO SHADY


----------



## Jeremy

[9:50pm] Unidentified41852 left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] syntack left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Torotix left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Mari left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Unidentified54750 left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Kuma left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] rwayy left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] oath2order left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Zig left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Purpl left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] River left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Clement left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Jubs4 left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Kaiaa left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Jingle left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Olive left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] m12|Work left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Alice left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Lauren left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] ChanBot left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Horus left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Jen left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Tom29193 left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Superpenguin left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Thunder left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Lady_Rarity left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] RobRob left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Cent left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] lynn105 left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Sakana left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Okasan left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Affinity left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] INeedACNL left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] SockHead left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Needle left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Jubs left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] Rikairchy left the chat room. (Sheba.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[9:50pm] ProfGallows: welp jer
[9:50pm] ProfGallows: it's just you and me
[9:50pm] Jer: SERVER SPLIT
[9:50pm] Jer: omg cool side!!!!
[9:51pm] ProfGallows: So how's about we make a deal
[9:51pm] ProfGallows: split tbt 40/60 with me
[9:51pm] Jer: ok but i get 60
[9:51pm] ProfGallows: deal


----------



## Thunder

20:52		*** ProfGallows joined #belltree ~ProfGallo@BellTreeForums.vhost
20:52		*** Jer joined #belltree ~Jer@protectedhost-DB39D809.ri.ri.cox.net
20:52	ProfGallows	oh
20:52	ProfGallows	we're back
20:52	Jer	aw the uncool people are back


----------



## Flop

[22:29] <@Kaiaa> You don’t want to mess with these powerhouse legs


----------



## Prof Gallows

* Jubs4 tickles Horus
<Pally> tickling
<Olive> TOCKLING
<Olive> NOPE
<Olive> TOCKLING
<Pally> tickle dont fickle
* Horus giggles like the pillsbury doughboy
* Jubs4 tickles Olive
<Pally> jesus Jubs4 
* Olive poots
<Jubs4> it came from you
<Jubs4> LOL


----------



## Olive

lmfao jesus ****ing christ i am laughing so hard at irc right now


----------



## Olive

[02:50] <+Bendalf> now im going to depress eat and get mega fart


----------



## Gandalf

16:09] <~Jubs4> WHEN YOU TRY BEST BUT YOU DONT SUCCEED

Definitely not his best effort


----------



## Marii

[04:09] <~Jubs4> im gonna
[04:09] <~Jubs4> show myself out now
[04:09] <+Bendalf> "Why are we so crazy? iPads? TV? I really... I just don't know. A spoiled society, I guess" nailed it
[04:09] <~Jubs4> bye friends
[04:09] * Jubs4 was kicked by Jubs4 (Jubs4)
[04:09] * Joins: Jubs4 (~Justin@498E192D.D2AF90F1.B5D5F6EB.IP)
[04:09] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jubs4 Jubs4
[04:10] <+Bendalf> u idiot
[04:10] <@Thunder> WHEN YOU GET WHAT WANT BUT NOT WHAT NEED
[04:11] * Quits: Okasan (~TFlash@protectedhost-E36962AB.sip.int.bellsouth.net) (Client exited)
[04:11] <Pally> i screenshotted
[04:11] <Pally> im framing that
[04:11] * Quits: Tinaa (~Tinaa@protectedhost-C994E845.range81-131.btcentralplus.com) (Quit: )
[04:12] <~Jubs4> what are you framing
[04:13] <@Thunder> roger rabbit



im crying


----------



## CookingOkasan

[01:02] * Joins: Torotix
[01:02] * Quits: Pally (Client exited)
[01:05] * Joins: Hound00med
[01:08] * Quits: Horus (Ping timeout)
[01:19] * Joins: Affinity
[01:33] * Quits: `Ablaze (Ping timeout)
[01:33] * Quits: Javocado (Client exited)
[01:37] * Quits: SockHead (Connection reset by peer)
[01:37] * Joins: Pally
[01:37] <Pally> Alice,
[01:38] * Quits: Pally (Quit: Pally)
[01:40] * Quits: ProfGallows (Quit: The Story of Gallows: A Series of Unorthodox Events)
[01:45] * Joins: Javocado
[01:45] * Joins: Unidentified41852
[01:49] * Unidentified41852 is now known as Sonicdude41
[01:49] * Joins: ShinySandwich
[02:00] * Quits: Hound00med (Ping timeout)
[02:07] * Quits: Affinity (Connection reset by peer)
[02:08] * Joins: Affinity
[02:09] <Okasan> RIP IRC

hasn't been a peep for like 2 hours...


----------



## PurplPanda

[16:03] <Purpl> every morning i wake up and i have to decide
[16:03] <Purpl> do i wanna be a good sisterwife
[16:03] <Purpl> or a bad sisterwife
[16:04] <Tom29193> Be a neutral sisterwife


----------



## Lauren

Gotcha' oath ;-D


----------



## Cory

[21:51] <Loganmander> I HATEEE +ALICE/ASS
[21:51] <+Horus> really
[21:51] <+Horus> I love her and her ass
[21:51] <Loganmander> LOOOL
[21:51] <Cory> horus is my sig ok now
[21:51] <+Alice> my ass is nice.
[21:51] <+Alice> how could you not
[21:51] <Loganmander> NO
[21:51] <Loganmander> 1`qdf erw4s3  g2 h
[21:51] * Quits: Loganmander (Client exited)
[21:51] * Joins: Purpl
[21:52] * Cory slaps alice's ass
[21:52] <+Alice> how to brea--
[21:52] <+Alice> ABUSE.


----------



## oath2order

[11:33:58] <@Jas0n> I'll take a nice big sausage


----------



## Kildor

<Pally> the b in AndyB stands for boob
<Purpl> we r all boobs on the inside
<Kilbill> LOL
<Vaati> its my bros bday 
<Kilbill> ANDYBOOB
<Kilbill> OMFG
* Purpl is now known as Boob1
<Pally> youre a girl????
<Kilbill> MY SIDES
<Kilbill> MY SIDES


----------



## Cory

[14:59] <Cory> Jubs will I get an infraction if I fill out a mod application
[14:59] <~Jubs4> no
[14:59] <~Jubs4> you will get a ban
[14:59] <Cory> oh I see

My heart was stomped on.


----------



## Big Forum User

Spoiler



[07:03] <BigForumUser> Murray why are you asking that? I'm very confused. I'm (very close to being) 13! No!
[07:03] <Murray> well then express umbrellas can help!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
[07:03] <Murray> its ok we can accept ur parent's credit cards
[07:03] <BigForumUser> No umbrella can help. I borrow them from my parents.
[07:04] <Murray> we have special offer
[07:04] <BigForumUser> No
[07:04] <Murray> wanna hear it?
[07:04] <BigForumUser> NO
[07:04] <Murray> you get 53% off!!!!
[07:04] <Tinaaa> too late
[07:04] <Murray> (when you buy 2048 umbrellas)
[07:04] <+Bendalf> savings!
[07:04] <Tinaaa> you can't stop it
[07:04] <Tinaaa> just ride with it
[07:04] <Murray> so how many can i sign you up for
[07:04] <BigForumUser> N- wait, what? fifty-THREE percent off?????
[07:05] <BigForumUser> That's new
[07:05] <BigForumUser> But still no way
[07:05] <Murray> ok let me ask you this
[07:05] <Murray> have you ever been outside?
[07:05] <BigForumUser> yeah
[07:05] <Murray> you know what rain is right?
[07:05] <BigForumUser> yeah
[07:05] <+Bendalf> woah what's it like
[07:05] <BigForumUser> wet
[07:06] <Murray> then you know how much you need corporate express umbrellas
[07:06] <BigForumUser> and like an outside shower
[07:06] <Murray> for all your outdoor activities
[07:06] <BigForumUser> and no I dont
[07:06] <BigForumUser> it doesn't always rain
[07:06] <Murray> they also work as parasols!
[07:06] <BigForumUser> no
[07:06] <Murray> TWO FOR ONE!!
[07:06] <BigForumUser> NO!
[07:06] <Murray> two products in 1
[07:06] <+Bendalf> its done
[07:06] <Tinaaa> i'll take eleventeen hundred please
[07:06] <Murray> *wow such bargain*
[07:06] <+Bendalf> davidadward is sending me umbrellas!!!!!!1
[07:06] <+Bendalf> http://i.imgur.com/TOaeY6m.png
[07:07] <BigForumUser> Can somebody tell Murray to stop? Because I'm not working.
[07:07] <Murray> lol bendalf
[07:07] <+Bendalf> this is fecking nintendo's fault for giving us nothing to so between now and e3
[07:07] <BigForumUser> And how is DavidAdward sending you umbrellas Bendalf?
[07:08] <Murray> i should be asleep
[07:08] <+Bendalf> well if he doesnt i will report him to mods for taking my cake
[07:08] <BigForumUser> how'd he know you wanted some?
[07:08] <+Bendalf> he sent me a cake
[07:08] <Murray> give him more negative wifi ratings
[07:08] <+Bendalf> this is how the business works
[07:09] <Tinaaa> gots to work. g luck with your umbrella business murray
[07:09] <BigForumUser> Bendalf is DavidAdward that newbie that keeps posting umbrella ads in odd places like The Basement?
[07:09] <+Bendalf> what was the first hint?
[07:09] * Joins: Alise



- - - Post Merge - - -

It's funny becuase Alise joined the second all the umbrella buying commotion ended.


----------



## oath2order

[15:23:23] <%Alice> we got a peak at zelda u tho
[15:23:48] <oath2order> [15:23:23] <%Alice> we got a peak at zelda u tho
[15:23:53] <oath2order> [15:23:23] <%Alice> peak
[15:24:02] <~Jubs4> well oath
[15:24:03] <oath2order> Yes there were mountains in Zelda U
[15:24:07] <~Jubs4> there was a mountai-
[15:24:09] <~Jubs4> YOU FUCJ
[15:24:10] <~Jubs4> ****
[15:24:15] <oath2order> hahaha
[15:24:16] <@Kaiaa> HAHAHA


----------



## Hatsune Miku

What is IRC?


----------



## Alice

Hatsune Miku said:


> What is IRC?



Hit chat. That's the IRC. 

Stands for Instant Relay Chat. Essentially just chatrooms.


----------



## f11

[18:26] <SockHead> i miss petey
[18:26] <Alise> i used to use bae luigi, toadette & peach in mkw
[18:26] <Alise> O THATS FROM DOUBLE DASH RIGHT
[18:26] <Alise> lol i have that game
[18:27] <ToolazyforName> double dash was my ****
[18:27] <Tom29193> I just don't see a point to the Koopalings. The other characters were far more interesting to see/use
[18:27] <Tom29193> mmm DD
[18:27] <Alise> u **** out double dash?
[18:27] <Alise> :-O
[18:27] <Alise> double dash is fun


----------



## Cory

[15:34] <Mari> unfermented soy scares me though


----------



## VillageDweller

<Superpenguin> My half-birthday is in two days
<VillageDweller> how do u feel
<Superpenguin> get me a present
<VillageDweller> >_> half birthday pls
<VillageDweller> kk
<VillageDweller> i give you the gift of..
<VillageDweller> friendship.
<VillageDweller> <3
<Superpenguin> 
<VillageDweller> wow if you don't want it FINE
<Superpenguin> okay, I guess I'll take it
<VillageDweller> WOW


----------



## Cory

[20:09] <Cory> also ban all the cyclers
[20:09] <Cory> except for mari
[20:09] <~Jubs4> see
[20:09] <~Jubs4> cory
[20:09] <Wataru> cycler are good ppl
[20:09] <~Jubs4> worst mod, actually giving special treatment
[20:10] <Wataru> they giver other ppl dreamies
[20:10] <Superpenguin> Marii's not a cycler. She is a Penguin Provider
*[20:10] <~Jubs4> before he even starts*
[20:10] <Wataru> and happinness
[20:10] <Wataru> and rainbowz

CORY FOR MOD CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## Trundle

[22:51] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is day 3. It takes 4 votes to lynch. |||
[22:51] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Aerious Jubs Kisstof Mari Purpl Tom29193 TrundlePC |||
[22:51] <+Aerious> helo
[22:51] <+TrundlePC> !vote Jubs
[22:51] <+Aerious> !vote mari
[22:51] <+TrundlePC> Jubs what are you
[22:51] <+Purpl> helo
[22:51] * Joins: Jer
[22:51] * ChanBot sets mode: +ao Jer Jer
[22:51] <+Tom29193> !vote TrundlePC
[22:52] <+Purpl> !vote Mari
[22:52] <+TrundlePC> You're voting me for interrogating?
[22:52] <+Mari> omg
[22:52] <~Jubs> trundle
[22:52] <~Jubs> i am cult
[22:52] <+TrundlePC> What kind of a scummy move is that?
[22:52] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs has suicide-bombed TrundlePC! |||
[22:52] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || TrundlePC was a Townie (town). |||
[22:52] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Jubs was a Suicide Bomber (cult). |||
[22:52] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vv Jubs TrundlePC


----------



## PurplPanda

in irc mafia:
[01:41] <+Purpl> superpenguin lynch oath
[01:41] <+Superpenguin> !vote oath2order
in pms:
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u
[01:41] <oath2order> *** u


----------



## oath2order

[09:35:20] <+Lauren> im good at that
[09:35:20] <+Bendalf> penetration

totally not out of context


----------



## Lauren

oath2order said:


> [09:35:20] <+Lauren> im good at that
> [09:35:20] <+Bendalf> penetration
> 
> totally not out of context



w0w 
different conversations there..


----------



## Alice

Lauren said:


> w0w
> different conversations there..



<+Lauren> hot
<Alise> monkey

Pretty much.


----------



## oath2order

Cory the vigilante
I was the roleblocker scum

[11:53:28] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || No kills have happened in the past 4 days. |||
[11:53:28] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +vv Cory oath2order
[11:53:28] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[11:53:28] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over. It's a draw! |||
[11:53:28] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: oath2order (Roleblocker) |||
[11:53:28] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Cory (Vigilante) Wataru (Cop) Yui-Z (Roleblocker) |||

YES I WILL DRAG IT OUT


----------



## Lauren

Alice said:


> <+Lauren> hot
> <Alise> monkey
> 
> Pretty much.


You suck bro <3


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Cory the vigilante
> I was the roleblocker scum
> 
> [11:53:28] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || No kills have happened in the past 4 days. |||
> [11:53:28] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +vv Cory oath2order
> [11:53:28] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
> [11:53:28] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over. It's a draw! |||
> [11:53:28] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: oath2order (Roleblocker) |||
> [11:53:28] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Cory (Vigilante) Wataru (Cop) Yui-Z (Roleblocker) |||
> 
> YES I WILL DRAG IT OUT



You are in first for rankings anyway. You should of let me win.


----------



## Flop

[13:56] * Pruprlr whispers in flop's ear, "You're mine."
[13:56] <Trundle> Yeah Purpl is really hard to type
[13:57] * Flop says nonononononono
[13:57] <Flop> purpl
[13:57] <Flop> purpl
[13:57] * Pruprlr says, "Yes."
[13:57] <Flop> purpl
[13:57] * Pruprlr proceeds to suck Flop
[13:57] <Pruprlr> ****
[13:57] <Flop> ooooookay new topic
[13:57] <Pruprlr> I DIDNT GET TO FINISH
[13:57] <oath2order> what the ****
[13:57] <Pruprlr> i meant to put "sucks Flop's soul"


----------



## PurplPanda

[13:55] <Pruprlr> BONDING
[13:56] <Flop> No grawr save me from purpl
[13:56] * Pruprlr hugs flop
[13:56] <VillageDweller> pruplr
[13:56] <VillageDweller> i find that easier to type than purpl. oops
[13:56] <VillageDweller> pruplr
[13:56] * Pruprlr whispers in flop's ear, "You're mine."
[13:57] <Trundle> Yeah Purpl is really hard to type
[13:57] * Flop says nonononononono
[13:57] <Flop> purpl
[13:57] * Pruprlr says, "Yes."
[13:57] <Flop> purpl
[13:57] <Flop> purpl
[13:57] * Pruprlr proceeds to suck Flop
[13:57] <Pruprlr> ****
[13:57] <Flop> ooooookay new topic
[13:57] <Pruprlr> I DIDNT GET TO FINISH
[13:57] <oath2order> what the ****
[13:57] <Pruprlr> i meant to put "sucks Flop's soul"


----------



## Flop

DSLFJlasf Purpl.


----------



## oath2order

[23:52:07] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Superpenguin was a Incompetent Vigilante (town). |||

explains a lot


----------



## radical6

[21:57] <tsundere> nah youre more of an optimist to me
[21:57] <%Alice> I made a new account in april.
[21:57] <tsundere> too bad theres not a loser personality for you
[21:58] <%Alice> wow
[21:58] <@Thunder> all you'd have to do is use your personality and bam
[21:58] <tsundere> WOW

):


----------



## Cariad

Just wanna say I had a great night last night on irc mafia, until you all lynched me first and then took 3 years to finish the game :\


----------



## Gandalf

[13:49] <~Jubs4> if my nickname becomes capn kidd
[13:49] <~Jubs4> i will cry

You all know what to do.


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> [21:57] <tsundere> nah youre more of an optimist to me
> [21:57] <%Alice> I made a new account in april.
> [21:57] <tsundere> too bad theres not a loser personality for you
> [21:58] <%Alice> wow
> [21:58] <@Thunder> all you'd have to do is use your personality and bam
> [21:58] <tsundere> WOW
> 
> ):



You had it comin' pal ;^)


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> You had it comin' pal ;^)


oh please out of the two of us you're the one with the ****ty personality


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(3:18:30 AM) Thunder: gimp took after my former likeness and
(3:18:31 AM) Thunder: crashed
(3:18:50 AM) Tom29193: *┬─┬ノ( ? _ ?ノ)*
(3:18:55 AM) Tom29193: So
(3:19:02 AM) Tom29193: You can still "buy" those games
(3:19:35 AM) Dark[League]: why is that table right side up?
(3:19:39 AM) Dark[League]: fix that pls
(3:20:35 AM) Tom29193: Waiting on Thunder to fix it
(3:20:38 AM) Alice: I guess you could say
(3:20:42 AM) Alice: gimp went limp
(3:21:16 AM) Thunder: (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ┻━┻
(3:21:32 AM) Tom29193: oh my god alice


----------



## oath2order

[14:39:57] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Signups are over. 10 playing. Sending roles... (Setup: terrorists) |||
[14:39:57] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || This is a fixed setup. The roles are: [cult] Terrorist Mastermind [town] Cop, Kill-Immune Townie (x2), Townie (x5), Vigilante |||
[14:40:01] -MafiaTBT- Role: Vigilante (town). You can kill other players. You win when all the bad guys are gone.
[14:40:03] -MafiaTBT- Abilities: kill
[14:40:11] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvvv Aerious Alice Cory Gingersnap Mari
[14:40:12] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvvv Purpl ShinySandwich VillageDweller epona oath2order
[14:40:13] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +m
[14:40:17] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is night 0. Night ends in 180 s (or when all choices are in). Submit actions to MafiaTBT. |||
[14:40:19] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Aerious Alice Cory epona Gingersnap Mari oath2order Purpl ShinySandwich VillageDweller |||
[14:40:25] -> *MafiaTBT* kill Purpl
[14:40:26] -MafiaTBT- Action confirmed.
[14:40:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Purpl has been killed. |||
[14:40:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Purpl was a Terrorist Mastermind (cult). |||
[14:40:32] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +vvvvv Aerious Alice Cory Gingersnap Mari
[14:40:32] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +vvvv ShinySandwich VillageDweller epona oath2order
[14:40:32] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[14:40:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Aerious Alice Cory epona Gingersnap Mari oath2order ShinySandwich VillageDweller) |||
[14:40:33] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || cult: Purpl (Terrorist Mastermind) |||
[14:40:35] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Aerious (Kill-Immune Townie) Alice (Townie) Cory (Cop) epona (Townie) Gingersnap (Townie) Mari (Kill-Immune Townie) oath2order (Vigilante) ShinySandwich (Townie) VillageDweller (Townie) |||
[14:40:35] <+oath2order> OH MY ****ING GOD


----------



## Aerious

oath2order said:


> [14:39:57] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Signups are over. 10 playing. Sending roles... (Setup: terrorists) |||
> [14:39:57] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || This is a fixed setup. The roles are: [cult] Terrorist Mastermind [town] Cop, Kill-Immune Townie (x2), Townie (x5), Vigilante |||
> [14:40:01] -MafiaTBT- Role: Vigilante (town). You can kill other players. You win when all the bad guys are gone.
> [14:40:03] -MafiaTBT- Abilities: kill
> [14:40:11] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvvv Aerious Alice Cory Gingersnap Mari
> [14:40:12] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvvv Purpl ShinySandwich VillageDweller epona oath2order
> [14:40:13] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +m
> [14:40:17] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is night 0. Night ends in 180 s (or when all choices are in). Submit actions to MafiaTBT. |||
> [14:40:19] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Aerious Alice Cory epona Gingersnap Mari oath2order Purpl ShinySandwich VillageDweller |||
> [14:40:25] -> *MafiaTBT* kill Purpl
> [14:40:26] -MafiaTBT- Action confirmed.
> [14:40:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Purpl has been killed. |||
> [14:40:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Purpl was a Terrorist Mastermind (cult). |||
> [14:40:32] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +vvvvv Aerious Alice Cory Gingersnap Mari
> [14:40:32] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +vvvv ShinySandwich VillageDweller epona oath2order
> [14:40:32] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
> [14:40:32] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Aerious Alice Cory epona Gingersnap Mari oath2order ShinySandwich VillageDweller) |||
> [14:40:33] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || cult: Purpl (Terrorist Mastermind) |||
> [14:40:35] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Aerious (Kill-Immune Townie) Alice (Townie) Cory (Cop) epona (Townie) Gingersnap (Townie) Mari (Kill-Immune Townie) oath2order (Vigilante) ShinySandwich (Townie) VillageDweller (Townie) |||
> [14:40:35] <+oath2order> OH MY ****ING GOD


ONE SHOT VIGILANTE BEST SCUM 2K14


----------



## PurplPanda

[20:05] <cuteluka3> weed 
[20:05] <cuteluka3> weed.
[20:05] <cuteluka3> weed.
[20:05] <cuteluka3> weed.
[20:05] <cuteluka3> weed.
[20:05] * cuteluka3 has been kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
[20:06] <ShinySandwich> lol
[20:06] <Purpl> wow
[20:06] <Ashtot> ...
[20:07] <Javocado> wow they got kicked faster than cory at mario kart yesterday


----------



## Cory

PurplPanda said:


> [20:05] <cuteluka3> weed
> [20:05] <cuteluka3> weed.
> [20:05] <cuteluka3> weed.
> [20:05] <cuteluka3> weed.
> [20:05] <cuteluka3> weed.
> [20:05] * cuteluka3 has been kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
> [20:06] <ShinySandwich> lol
> [20:06] <Purpl> wow
> [20:06] <Ashtot> ...
> [20:07] <Javocado> wow they got kicked faster than cory at mario kart yesterday


I don't get it.


----------



## Gingersnap

[10:25] <~Jubs4> i hope england has learned their lesson and gives me their whales next time

Beware England, give Jubs your whales or face nukes from a wrathful man.


----------



## VillageDweller

<Superpenguin> Cause I just want to go inside oath, but these plants are taking up my time

- - - Post Merge - - -

<epona> for real i just go to lounges in town and seduce people who look rich


----------



## Alice

[18:50] <+Elise-> okay
[18:50] <+VillageDweller> inspector gadget om
[18:50] <+Elise-> r we claiming
[18:50] <+Gingersnap> i will survive
[18:51] -> *mafiatbt* kill gingersnap
[18:51] -MafiaTBT- Action confirmed.
[18:51] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Gingersnap has been killed. |||
[18:51] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Gingersnap was a Survivor (survivor). |||
[18:51] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -v Gingersnap


----------



## Capella

[04:43] <Aerious> no but my a$s can be eaten
[04:44] <Tara> oh My, GOD
[04:44] <epona> jay shut up it's too early for this


----------



## Kildor

<Niamh> ENGERLAND TONITE WHOS WATCHIUNGGG
<Elise-> what are your thoughts on crawfish
<Avalon> we're gonna lose 
<|Kildor|> Im not a football fan
<Avalon> lol me niether
<Niamh> but they lost against COsta rica...
<lookyhooky> Football don't you mean Soccer
<|Kildor|> Dun dun dun
<|Kildor|> You just didnt
<|Kildor|> You're gonna start a riot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

<Aerious> farts is your cheeks and butthole vibrating
<|Kildor|> Jesus christ
<Niamh> horses you can hear because they have tiny buttcheeks
<Niamh> my farts a re loud cos i have a big butt and i cannot lie ;}
<brad> omg
<|Kildor|> Is this what they call, "that weird time in the IRC"?
<brad> All the time is that weird time.


----------



## f11

[10:08] <Niamh> my farts a re loud cos i have a big butt and i cannot lie ;}


----------



## Cariad

Meee! Proper quote from me <3 
Twice!?! Wow, people like my quotes


----------



## Marii

[15:41] <Mari> i see a lion
[15:41] * Joins: Elise- (~TFlash@AA0B4FEC.76AABD76.6DA3D269.IP)
[15:41] <Elise-> stop lion to me

- - - Post Merge - - -

makki confirmed for psychic


----------



## VillageDweller

<Natty> MORE PEOPLE NEED ON


----------



## Flop

[20:23] <Pally> idk how much a group is, like 2k?
[20:23] <Flop> 4.2k
[20:23] <Cory> 4k
[20:23] <Kisstof> I'd be kicking people left and right
[20:23] <Pally> oh snap
[20:23] <Flop> and they're out of stock for now
[20:23] <Pally> 4.2k then for princess group
[20:23] <Pally> but
[20:23] <Cory> How much do you have pally?
[20:23] <Elise-> brb
[20:23] * Quits: Elise- (Client exited)
[20:23] <Pally> princess status
[20:23] <Pally> like
[20:23] <Flop> but you can always join my gay group
[20:23] <Pally> 2
[20:24] <Pally> whats your group
[20:24] <~Jubs4> gay.


----------



## Flop

[21:28] <Flop> im gonna cry if i made a typo on that application
[21:28] <Flop> wb jubs
[21:29] <~Jubs4> hello
[21:29] <TrundlePC> hello Jubs4
[21:29] <~Jubs4> yes, one typo and it goes straight to the shreddr
[21:29] <~Jubs4> *shredder
[21:29] <Kippla> How laid-back.
[21:29] <@Kaiaa> I found 3 on yours Flop =/
[21:29] <Pally> thats true
[21:29] * Quits: Superpenguin (Client exited)
[21:29] <Pally> jubs actually prints out each application
[21:29] <@Kaiaa> I’m sorry but we don’t allow anyone to make mistakes. Only perfection!
[21:29] <~Jubs4> fun fact, I actually print out them out so I can have the full satisfaction of shredding them


----------



## Kildor

<Kildor> Thunder, how did you become a priest
<@Thunder> i took an online course, kildor


----------



## Capella

[20:56] <Cap> the battle of the birthdays 
[20:56] <Kildor> I gudss it's what you call, a birthday bash.


----------



## Marii

[00:28] * Quits: ~MafiaTBT (~JubsMafia@protectedhost-CE18FCC2.gv.shawcable.net) (Operation timed out)


----------



## Cory

Marii said:


> [00:28] * Quits: ~MafiaTBT (~JubsMafia@protectedhost-CE18FCC2.gv.shawcable.net) (Operation timed out)



You aren't gonna quote the whole thing? Wow.


----------



## oath2order

Marii said:


> [00:28] * Quits: ~MafiaTBT (~JubsMafia@protectedhost-CE18FCC2.gv.shawcable.net) (Operation timed out)



After three days it's finally over.


----------



## Flop

[04:49] <~Jubs4> I like all mods 
[04:49] <Flop> but those administrators tho
[04:49] <~Jubs4> hate them
[04:49] <~Jubs4> pricks.


----------



## Capella

[02:38] * Vaati licks Callaway's fingers
[02:38] * Callaway licks Vaati's finger
[02:38] <Callaway> OH XD
[02:38] <Vaati> 2 shay
[02:38] * Kildork-un thinks this is getting nasty


----------



## Trundle

[10:16] <~Jubs4> i will shower you with peaches


----------



## Cory

[10:01] <Ashtot>  Wow that's a big hole


----------



## Marii

[00:11] <Mari> Here you go, Thunder  http://imgur.com/a/LotL3
[00:11] <Pally> :3
[00:11] <+Lauren> but poop
[00:11] <Elise-> weeniehut jrs or salty spitoon
[00:11] <Pally> ur poop
[00:11] <+Lauren> tell me please <?
[00:11] <oath2order> oh
[00:11] <Benmjy> salty spitoon
[00:11] <Kildor> Weeniehut jrs
[00:11] <+Lauren> 3
[00:11] <oath2order> oh my god mari
[00:11] <Benmjy> salty splatoon
[00:11] <Kildor> Because we have weeniehut wednesday specialties
[00:11] <Elise-> OMFG
[00:11] <Elise-> mari you
[00:11] <@Thunder> i knew that was a bad idea goddammit mari
[00:11] <Kildor> Salty Splatoon
[00:11] <Mari> <33333
[00:11] <Mari> you spelled good wrong
[00:11] <Mari> oops i spelled amazing wrong
[00:12] <Elise-> o i see mariis face
[00:12] <@Thunder> well gooddammit wouldn't make a lot of sense
[00:12] <Elise-> awesome
[00:12] <Kildor> Mari u just didnt
[00:12] <Pally> MARI IM SAVING THAT FOREVER
[00:12] <Pally> AHAHAHA
[00:12] <Mari> pls do
[00:12] <Benmjy> im scared to click the pic
[00:12] <Mari> it's an album!
[00:12] <Mari> it's a whole lot of them!
[00:12] <Elise-> ur so cute
[00:12] <Mari> not as cute as thunder
[00:13] <Elise-> what
[00:13] <Elise-> no
[00:13] <@Thunder> pink ain't even my color
[00:13] <@Thunder> go with like a purple
[00:13] <Pally> thunder ultimate kawaii
[00:13] <Mari> ~no~
[00:13] <Benmjy> thunder-senpai so kawaii
[00:13] <Elise-> dont you mean
[00:13] <Elise-> purpl
[00:13] <Elise-> get it
[00:13] <Mari> I think pink looks great on you
[00:13] <Elise-> the user...purplpanda..
[00:13] <Elise-> ok..
[00:13] * Quits: Kisstoefur (~Chalupa@protectedhost-D94B0DD5.hsd1.in.comcast.net) (Connection reset by peer)
[00:13] <Benmjy> *ba dum tiss*
[00:13] <Kildor> Thunder-senpai kawaii desu
[00:13] <Mari> Thunder loves twerking in his apartment
[00:13] * Joins: Kisstoefur (~Chalupa@protectedhost-D94B0DD5.hsd1.in.comcast.net)
[00:13] <Purpl> wow makkine
[00:13] <Pally> his outfit tho
[00:13] <@Thunder> if i banned everyone in this chatroom it would be completely justified


----------



## Flop

[12:14] <@Kaiaa> Lol yes the crackers, I’m not some terrible person who goes around stabbing penguins for their cheesy insides


----------



## Murray

[11:12] <Bidoof> ITS F****** MOD ON A F****** FORUM
[11:12] <Bidoof> NOT F****** PRESIDENT


----------



## Flop

[21:16] <SackHead> why dont i have a fan klub
[21:16] <Murray> you do
[21:16] <Murray> his name is vaati


----------



## Cory

[21:24:03] 6<cuteluka36> how do you chnge names!
[21:26:26] 6<Kekai6> "/nick (nick)
[21:26:31] 6<Kaiaa6> Pally whats your fc
[21:26:31] 6<Pally6> okay kaiaa
[21:26:37] 6<Pally6> pm me your fc!
[21:26:40] 6<Kaiaa6> Mkay!
[21:26:46] 6<cuteluka36> how o;
[21:26:48] 6<Kekai6> Luka: "/nick (nick)
[21:26:58] 6<Kekai6> without the first quotation
[21:27:16] 24* 28Hime is now known as 18Murray
[21:27:20] 24* 28cuteluka3 is now known as 18witch
[21:27:30] 6<Kekai6> Hime?
[21:27:40] 6<witch6> awesomem
[21:27:45] 24* 28witch is now known as 18hime
[21:27:54] 24* hime has quit (NickServ (GHOST command used by Murray))


----------



## radical6

[21:42] <Tom29193> very wow oath
[21:42] <Tom29193> much hatred
[21:42] <oath2order> AUGH NO IT'S HORRIBLE
[21:42] <tsundere> Tom im going to kill you
[21:42] <Tom29193> oh hey now I remember who the other recommendation was
[21:43] <Tom29193> Question is do I feel like filling out another recommendation form
[21:43] <Tom29193> The first world struggle is real
[21:43] <tsundere> Can you take back recommendations
[21:43] <Tom29193> (no)
[21:43] <brad> ouch
[21:43] <Tom29193> Wait hey now
[21:44] <tsundere> Thunder please remove my reccomendation for tom thanks
[21:44] <Tom29193> 
[21:44] <brad> doube ouch
[21:44] <@Thunder> ouch


----------



## Zura

Flop said:


> [21:16] <SackHead> why dont i have a fan klub
> [21:16] <Murray> you do
> [21:16] <Murray> his name is vaati



Lol I'd start a group but I got no money 
Ilu Sockie!


----------



## Cory

[16:52:23] <Jubs4> cocksuckers is starving
[16:52:27] <Jubs4> help


----------



## Zura




----------



## Cory

[13:25:50] <Olive> let's talk about butt eating
[13:25:57] <SockHead> yes
[13:26:00] <ProfGallows> let's not
[13:26:01] <Nkosazana> Hmm fair do's
[13:26:09] <SockHead> i think gallows pinged butt and poop


----------



## Trundle

[14:54] <epona> i had a job in the leprechaun museum last summer but they fired me because my accent wasn't irish enough


----------



## epona

Trundle said:


> [14:54] <epona> i had a job in the leprechaun museum last summer but they fired me because my accent wasn't irish enough



NOT FUNNY


----------



## Myles

[14:43] <Myles> save the drama 4 ur mum
[14:43] <SockHead> seriously
[14:43] <epona> let's take a deep breath
[14:43] <Flop> and neiiighhhhh
[14:43] <Myles> neiiggghhhh
[14:43] <epona> neigh


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

[15:51] <epona> aiden how dare u
[15:51] <epona> trivilise my unfair firing
[15:51] <epona> in the irc quotes thread
[15:51] <Kippla> lol
[15:51] <TrundlePC> hahaha it was hilarious
[15:51] <epona> they told me to put on a stronger accent
[15:51] <epona> and i couldnt
[15:51] <epona> so they let me go
[15:51] <TrundlePC> HAHAHAHA


----------



## Jake

14:35	SockHead	cuz i wuv u!!!!!
14:35	epona	whoa someone screenshot
14:35	SockHead	uh oh
14:35	epona	written evidence of chris' massive crush on me


----------



## oath2order

[00:40:08] <04~Jer> (order not accurate)
[00:40:12] <04~Jer> Linkerator
[00:40:12] <04~Jer> Bastoise99
[00:40:14] <04~Jer> Bulerias
[00:40:15] <04~Jer> Conor
[00:40:17] <04~Jer> DarthGohan1
[00:40:18] <04~Jer> Flummoxer
[00:40:20] <04~Jer> Grawr
[00:40:21] <04~Jer> Micah
[00:40:23] <04~Jer> Mino
[00:40:24] <04~Jer> Nigel
[00:40:26] <04~Jer> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15
[00:40:26] <Elises> spAm11
[00:40:26] <Bidoof> Mino
[00:40:27] <Bidoof> Nigel
[00:40:28] <04~Jer> Sporge27
[00:40:29] <Bidoof> <3
[00:40:29] <04~Jer> Tyler
[00:40:30] <~Jer> Zero_13
[00:40:32] <~Jer> ƒish
[00:40:33] <~Jer> SockHead
[00:40:34] <~Jer> AndyB
[00:40:35] <~Jer> Jennifer
[00:40:41] <SockHead> mirana
[00:40:45] <oath2order> you forgot miranda yeah

kick jer for spam


----------



## Gingersnap

Trundle said:


> [14:54] <epona> i had a job in the leprechaun museum last summer but they fired me because my accent wasn't irish enough



That's the saddest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Capella

[23:52] <Vaati|Mobile> I'm really scared my house is all dark
[23:53] <Vaati|Mobile> idk why
[23:53] <Chromie> Pay yo billz


----------



## Cory

[14:19:04] <Elise-> get ur ass on showdown harry b4 i mow it
[14:19:08] * brad (~TFlash@protectedhost-D5B25D85.dhcp.knwc.wa.charter.com23) has joined
[14:19:15] <Cory> your gonna mow his ass?
[14:19:21] <Elise-> um yea
[14:19:22] <FireNinja1> elise- link me to the battle plz
[14:19:23] <Cory> like mowing a lawn?
[14:19:23] <Vaati|PC> brad is hot
[14:19:27] <Elise-> um yea
[14:19:28] <Cory> but on his ass?
[14:19:29] <Elise-> hi bff
[14:19:30] <brad> thnx bb
[14:19:33] <FireNinja1> i wanna see you mow harry's ass
[14:19:40] <brad> woah
[14:19:47] <FireNinja1> oh
[14:19:51] <FireNinja1> hi
[14:19:55] <Elise-> o
[14:19:58] <Elise-> why
[14:20:02] <Elise-> this is private
[14:20:07] <FireNinja1> erm okay
[14:20:21] <Elise-> but why would u want to watch,,,what??


----------



## Cory

[14:02:39] <Ashtot> I think it's safe that you are indirectly the life force of this forum Cory.


----------



## Pathetic

Cory said:


> [14:19:04] <Elise-> get ur ass on showdown harry b4 i mow it
> [14:19:08] * brad (~TFlash@protectedhost-D5B25D85.dhcp.knwc.wa.charter.com23) has joined
> [14:19:15] <Cory> your gonna mow his ass?
> [14:19:21] <Elise-> um yea
> [14:19:22] <FireNinja1> elise- link me to the battle plz
> [14:19:23] <Cory> like mowing a lawn?
> [14:19:23] <Vaati|PC> brad is hot
> [14:19:27] <Elise-> um yea
> [14:19:28] <Cory> but on his ass?
> [14:19:29] <Elise-> hi bff
> [14:19:30] <brad> thnx bb
> [14:19:33] <FireNinja1> i wanna see you mow harry's ass
> [14:19:40] <brad> woah
> [14:19:47] <FireNinja1> oh
> [14:19:51] <FireNinja1> hi
> [14:19:55] <Elise-> o
> [14:19:58] <Elise-> why
> [14:20:02] <Elise-> this is private
> [14:20:07] <FireNinja1> erm okay
> [14:20:21] <Elise-> but why would u want to watch,,,what??



*[14:20:02] <Elise-> this is private*


----------



## Cory

[15:38:36] <VillageDweller> rip tina's friendship with tina
[15:38:38] <Tinaa> don't have one!
[15:38:41] <VillageDweller> i mean
[15:38:45] <VillageDweller> .......................... i mean lopez


----------



## Pathetic

[17:25] <Superpenguin> OMG I SLAMMED HER SO HARD!


----------



## Jake

12:16	Bidoof	bye epona ily
12:16	epona	love u too  jake







(#jesus)


----------



## epona

Jake. said:


> 12:16	Bidoof	bye epona ily
> 12:16	epona	love u too  jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (#jesus)



shower me in adoration
jannie i ship it


----------



## Capella

[01:29] <Aerious> [04:20] <Aerious> it's 4:20 blaze it[04:20] <Aerious> im jokin we're all nerds here lmao[04:20] <Javocado> i cant it's 1:20[04:20] <Aerious> stfu[04:20] <Aerious> it's 4:20[04:20] <Aerious> where it matters[04:20] <Aerious> (where ia m)
[01:29] <Aerious> im hilarious wtf
k there you go aerious


----------



## ShinySandwich

Pom said:


> [01:29] <Aerious> [04:20] <Aerious> it's 4:20 blaze it[04:20] <Aerious> im jokin we're all nerds here lmao[04:20] <Javocado> i cant it's 1:20[04:20] <Aerious> stfu[04:20] <Aerious> it's 4:20[04:20] <Aerious> where it matters[04:20] <Aerious> (where ia m)
> [01:29] <Aerious> im hilarious wtf
> k there you go aerious


Boooooooooo


----------



## Capella

ShinySandwich said:


> Boooooooooo



[1:29] <Cap> that is not a quote


----------



## Aerious

ShinySandwich said:


> Boooooooooo


boo you


----------



## unravel

ShinySandwich said:


> Boooooooooo



Wow don't spam kid


----------



## Pathetic

<Elise-> DwindlingStorm: u promiscious lil rude girl 
<Elise-> WHAT
<Mari> LMFAO
girl laughs at my pain


----------



## Capella

[14:18] <Cow> What's the ghostkick command?
[14:18] <Tom29193> ./ghost username password i think Cow
[14:18] <Pally> are you trying to moooo ve from the irc
[14:18] <Pally> hahahaha.
pally why


----------



## Cory

[17:22:13] <Kaiaa> I lost my tounge in a battle axe contest but I can still taste the sweet


----------



## ShinySandwich

<Shiny> Hi
<&Chanbot> Hi
<&Chanbot> I love you
<Shiny> Aww thanks Chanbot
<MrKisstoefur> I like butts
* MrKisstoefur has been kicked by &Chanbot (You suck)
<Shiny> <3
<&Chanbot> <3


----------



## Pathetic

<Mari> have you ever played animal crossing with your mouth
<Elise-> .
<Mari> it's good exercise
<Mari> i call it
<Mari> animal licking


----------



## Marii

alise said:


> <Mari> have you ever played animal crossing with your mouth
> <Elise-> .
> <Mari> it's good exercise
> <Mari> i call it
> <Mari> animal licking



out of context much


----------



## Cory

[17:09:12] 6<ProfGallows6> or making fun of my mii
[17:09:15] 6<Kippla6> It's a big TV.
[17:09:17] 6<Tinaa6> and she awwws over your mii every damn time she sees it
[17:09:21] 6<Tinaa6> ProfGallows - yes, that too 
[17:09:41] 6<Kippla6> That's why I only play when nobody's watching.
[17:09:48] 6<Tinaa6> she has an opinion on every single person's mii haha
[17:10:03] 6<Kippla6> But I don't have MK8, so I have to make sure she doesn't see my character for Fat Princess.
[17:10:12] 6<Benmjy6> omg does she say anything about mine tinaa
[17:10:18] 6<VillageDweller6> what
[17:10:24] 6<VillageDweller6> tina why does your mum make fun of gallows mii D:
[17:10:30] 6<Tinaa6> only game I minded my mother watching me play was Yakuza. cos I'd go into naughty clubs in-game haha
[17:10:42] 6<Tinaa6> VillageDweller - she thinks his mii looks like a stoner 
[17:10:43] 6<Tinaa6> 
[17:10:56] 6<VillageDweller6> tbh i was.. about to say that
[17:10:56] 6<Cory6> tina's mom seems like a meanie
[17:11:03] 6<ProfGallows6> he doesn't look like a stoner. =[
[17:11:05] 6<Tinaa6> Tina's mom thinks Cory's mii is the cutest.
[17:11:08] 6<Cory6> 
[17:11:12] 6<VillageDweller6> he looks as turnt up as hannah montana does
[17:11:18] 6<Cory6> ^
[17:11:19] 6<Tinaa6> well, i think it's tied with flake's actually :/ 
[17:11:22] 6<Benmjy6> Tinaa - does she say anything about mine :x
[17:11:24] 6<Tinaa6> i should get her to rank them
[17:11:30] 6<Tinaa6> Benmjy - if she does I've forgotten!
[17:11:31] 6<ProfGallows6> my eyelids do that really though. they're always half closed
[17:11:35] 6<VillageDweller6> tina's mum never mentions me. </3 no love
[17:11:36] 6<Tinaa6> she's nothing mean to say about it at least
[17:11:44] 6<Tinaa6> she thinks yours is cute cos of the freckles, VillageDweller  :_

IDK why there are sixes. Ignore them.


----------



## Cory

[17:56:54] 6<Unidentified134016> Hello
[17:58:49] 6<Unidentified134016> Hello im new here
[17:58:56] 23* Pally (~Pally@protectedhost-9FBC6DFB.bchsia.telus.net23) has joined
[17:59:12] 6<Callaway6> Shiny was doing a give away
[17:59:23] 6<Pally6> for what
[17:59:27] 6<Callaway6> and He basically copied all my food bumps and posted the pictures
[17:59:34] 6<Callaway6> to try and win 500 TBT
[17:59:36] 6<Callaway6> I was like
[17:59:36] 6<Pally6> o
[17:59:38] 6<Callaway6> wow
[17:59:38] 6<Unidentified134016> Wow so unwelcoming to new people here 
[17:59:41] 6<Moron6> There aren't any collectables that I actually want other than that ancient lantern.
[17:59:41] 6<Pally6> oh no
[17:59:46] 6<Pally6> hi Unidentified13401 
[17:59:56] 23* Superpenguin (~TFlash@protectedhost-3633A4E0.lightspeed.livnmi.sbcglobal.net23) has joined
[17:59:57] 6<Flake6> i'll post a message on his tbt buying thread
[17:59:58] 6<Flake6> sex
[18:00:02] 6<Flake6> *sec
[18:00:03] 6<Pally6> hi sp
[18:00:04] 6<Moron6> Identify yoself unidentified i ain't typing that out
[18:00:05] 6<Callaway6> do it
[18:00:06] 6<Flake6> that typo
[18:00:08] 6<Flake6> lmao
[18:00:08] 6<Moron6> (welcome <3)
[18:00:08] 6<Unidentified134016> Hello Pally
[18:00:22] 6<AndyB6> If you type /nick and a new name, it's easier for us to know who you are.
[18:00:29] 6<Callaway6> You need to pick a different name, Unidentified
[18:00:30] 6<Unidentified134016> Some one welcomes the new guy
[18:00:39] 6<Unidentified134016> Oh okay AmdyB
[18:00:44] 24* 28Unidentified13401 is now known as 18Jubs
[18:00:50] 6<AndyB6> l o l
[18:00:52] 22* 26ChanBot sets mode 24+q on 22#belltree Jubs
[18:00:52] 22* 26ChanBot gives channel operator status to 18Jubs
[18:00:52] 6<Pally6> um
[18:00:56] 6<Callaway6> OMG
[18:00:56] 6<oath2order6> he's alive!
[18:00:56] 6<Jubs6> Ahahaha
[18:00:56] 6<Pally6> o
[18:00:56] 6<Pally6> ok
[18:00:59] 6<Jubs6> Hi guys
[18:01:04] 6<Superpenguin6> hallo
[18:01:04] 6<Callaway6> That was evil
[18:01:05] 6<AndyB6> You phoney baloney! 
[18:01:06] 6<Callaway6> XD
[18:01:08] 6<Moron6> Hi
[18:01:10] 6<Dark6> hi joob
[18:01:13] 6<oath2order6> sorry I was afk
[18:01:13] 6<Cory6> wow
[18:01:16] 6<Jubs6> Undercover!!!
[18:01:16] 6<AndyB6> At least I wasn't mean Jubs. ;~; 
[18:01:16] 6<Cory6> what a ****
[18:01:18] 6<Moron6> jub nub
[18:01:21] 6<AndyB6> Can I have voice now?
[18:01:26] 6<Callaway6> I didn't even notice


----------



## oath2order

[22:51:06] <~Jer> why is your ugly fish head on him????
[22:51:15] <oath2order> Because he's the #1 hoarder on tbt
[22:51:17] <Flop> ouch
[22:51:18] <oath2order> FISH HEAD?!
[22:51:22] <oath2order> Jer do you not know
[22:51:26] <Callaway> Because Flop is Smaug
[22:51:30] <~Jer> i know it’s *magic carp*
[22:51:32] <oath2order> ...
[22:51:35] <Flop> NOOOO
[22:51:37] <oath2order> magic carp


----------



## MrPicklez

ShinySandwich said:


> <Shiny> Hi
> <&Chanbot> Hi
> <&Chanbot> I love you
> <Shiny> Aww thanks Chanbot
> <MrKisstoefur> I like butts
> * MrKisstoefur has been kicked by &Chanbot (You suck)
> <Shiny> <3
> <&Chanbot> <3



What the hell? I never said that AND I was never kicked by Chanbot.

Looks like I need to register all of my nicks now.


----------



## Capella

[21:45] <Elejesus> jesus powers will heal u
[21:45] <Elejesus> look its me
[21:45] <Zig> tnk u
[21:45] <Mahoushoujo> ur probably not call down
[21:45] <Elise-> wait why am i here
[21:45] <Mahoushoujo> calm*
[21:45] <Mahoushoujo> idk elise
[21:46] * Quits: Elise- (Quit: Elise-)


----------



## Pathetic

<Tinaa> Superpenguin I don't love you anymore


----------



## Superpenguin

[19:35] <Callaway> I am getting so hot but I won't take my clothes off
[19:36] <%Alice> meanie


----------



## ShinySandwich

* @Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) Quit (Client exited)
* Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) has joined #belltree
* ChanBot sets mode: +o Cent
* @Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) Quit (Client exited)
* Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) has joined #belltree
* ChanBot sets mode: +o Cent
* @Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) Quit (Client exited)
* Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) has joined #belltree
* ChanBot sets mode: +o Cent
* @Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) Quit (Client exited)
* Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) has joined #belltree
* ChanBot sets mode: +o Cent
* @Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) Quit (Client exited)
* Cent (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) has joined #belltree
* ChanBot sets mode: +o Cent


----------



## Chris

[13:00:52]  <Murray>	 ben from a scale of sushi roll to panda-kun how kawaii desu weeaboo otaku are you
[13:01:50]  <+Bendalf>	 im around a hong-kong bootleg pokemon game


----------



## Pathetic

<Superpenguin> o I am on top of you Tina


----------



## PurplPanda

[16:25] <Pally> annieee
[16:25] <epona> palllyyyy
[16:25] * Quits: Pally (Quit: Pally)
[16:25] <epona> well okay then
[16:26] <epona> this is like one of those movie scenes where they whisper someone's name just before they die


----------



## Superpenguin

[21:42] <Passerby> Meanwhile, I have never gotten through the entire Bible, because I was stumped on one part that didn't make any sense, and then I got mad and gave up.
[21:42] <Murray> u mean the first part


----------



## radical6

[20:43] <tsundere> elise if u die tonight then i will avenge u
[20:43] <Tom29193> Mafia please kill Tsun too
[20:43] <Tom29193> Thanks
[20:44] <Tom29193> c:
[20:44] <tsundere> tom ill snap your neck
[20:44] <Elise-> god bless u ts-
[20:44] <Tom29193> Do it I dare you
[20:44] <Elise-> ? my
[20:44] <oath2order> scummy thing to say tsundere
[20:44] <Elise-> oath pls
[20:44] <oath2order> !vote tsundere
[20:44] <~Jer> oath is frozen scum
[20:44] <tsundere> scummy things deserve to be said to disgusting lowlifes 
[20:44] <Tom29193> !vote oath2order
[20:44] <oath2order> No I'm not
[20:44] <Tom29193> wow
[20:44] <Tom29193> that is hurtful tsun </3
[20:44] <tsundere> ik yw
[20:44] <Elise-> Roasted
[20:45] <~Jer> poor tom


----------



## Gandalf

[12:38] <Tom29193> Your wounds do not wound me.

Tom getting all deep and philosophical.


----------



## Capella

[00:37] <Shiny> jAKE, U THERE BAE?
[00:37] <Shiny> oh


----------



## Murray

<Pally> thank u cap *Murray* ily my one and only angel god bless u may god kiss u

aw shucks pally : )


----------



## VillageDweller

<epona|actuallycleaning> what the hell is splatoon
<Benmjy> it's the crowing jewel of wii u


----------



## Solar

[16:31]<Kaiaa> I don’t care who started it, I’m going to finish it!
[16:31]<Elise-> what
[16:31]<Benmjy> Kaiaa joins the smackdown
[16:32]<Benmjy> you should be a smash character
[16:32]<Gingersnap> what would her final smash be
[16:32]<Kaiaa> If you play as villager and upload my mii I can be!
[16:32]<Kaiaa> Ben, thank you, I have to do that now. My final smash is a leg break combo
[16:32]<Gingersnap> sweet
[16:32]<Benmjy> YES
[16:32]<Benmjy> you whip out a pair of bionic legs and start kicking people and breaking their legs


----------



## Pathetic

<ProfGallows> I have a booty pic
<Shiny> huehuehue
<ProfGallows> http://i.imgur.com/1mD5fQN.jpg
<Kaguya> oh different one
<Alice> get curtis to do it all
<epona> damn gallows cute booty
<Elise-> OMG THOSE ARE SOO CUTE
<Elise-> !!!!!!!
<Kaguya> i thought you were thunder for a second
* Dalek_Sec (~TFlash@876FD6F9.F9AEF3ED.384CEC8D.IP) has joined #belltree
<AndyB> Yarrrrrrr
<AndyB> http://i.imgur.com/DkkNl.jpg
<Shiny> oh lol
<AndyB> Someone call for booty?
<ProfGallows> what am I doing
<Cap> omfg tht booty 
<Cap> 10/10
<epona> andy i want that booty 
<Alice> all the banning and the kicking and the zip zop bippity bop
<Shiny> alice i will op you
<Alice> ok.
<AndyB> Peace cap, epona. This is not your's for the taking.
<@Kaiaa> Hehe nice booty
<Shiny> join my exclusive cool people club
* Dalek_Sec (~TFlash@876FD6F9.F9AEF3ED.384CEC8D.IP) Quit (Client exited)
<ProfGallows> lol the banning and the kicking and the puddin pops that go a googloo kapoochoo
<Cap> ( plz andy
<Kaguya> http://i.imgur.com/vUWSg8f.jpg
<epona> but andy... i want to own the booty
<AndyB> I've got a lovely rump, thank you Kaiaa.
<Kaguya> am i doing it right
<Elise-> oMg
<epona> i crave the booty
<@Kaiaa> <3
<lynn105> we all want the booty
<@Kaiaa> If you’ve got it flaunt it is what I always say
<Alice> I'm retired.
<@Kaiaa> That booty will take you places


----------



## Superpenguin

[20:59] <Elise-> i am going 2 get turnt!!!! up!!!!!


----------



## Pathetic

Superpenguin said:


> [20:59] <Elise-> i am going 2 get turnt!!!! up!!!!!



uM U MISSED A PART OF THIS


----------



## Superpenguin

alise said:


> uM U MISSED A PART OF THIS



[21:06] <Superpenguin> go to bed, Elise. >:|
[21:06] <Elise-> no iam getting turnt up


----------



## Pathetic

Superpenguin said:


> [21:06] <Superpenguin> go to bed, Elise. >:|
> [21:06] <Elise-> no iam getting turnt up



omFG U EDITED IT


----------



## Superpenguin

alise said:


> omFG U EDITED IT



[21:06] <Elise-> no iam getting turnt up aka staying up all night


----------



## Pathetic

Superpenguin said:


> [21:06] <Elise-> no iam getting turnt up aka staying up all night



U REMOVE.........THE OTHER PART
omg i give up


----------



## Superpenguin

alise said:


> U REMOVE.........THE OTHER PART
> omg i give up



THERE WAS NO OTHER PART!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(12:03:56 AM) oath2order: BOOBIES
(12:03:56 AM) oath2order: 

WHERE IS THE CONSISTENCY OATH

- - - Post Merge - - -

(12:06:02 AM) oath2order: mari
(12:06:09 AM) oath2order: show me your adorable boobies


----------



## MrPicklez

Tom said:


> (12:03:56 AM) oath2order: BOOBIES
> (12:03:56 AM) oath2order:
> 
> WHERE IS THE CONSISTENCY OATH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (12:06:02 AM) oath2order: mari
> (12:06:09 AM) oath2order: show me your adorable boobies



What in the name of Odin's beard did I just read?


----------



## Cariad

It's a shame I didn't save last night with JustinTheAdmin, Eliseee and Yu1


----------



## Marii

Tom said:


> (12:03:56 AM) oath2order: BOOBIES
> (12:03:56 AM) oath2order:
> 
> WHERE IS THE CONSISTENCY OATH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (12:06:02 AM) oath2order: mari
> (12:06:09 AM) oath2order: show me your adorable boobies



i did it

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissNoodle said:


> It's a shame I didn't save last night with JustinTheAdmin, Eliseee and Yu1



staff impersonation is bad you know


----------



## Pathetic

<Alice> that last one was hard to swallow


----------



## Capella

[22:30] <Murray> blankets are my heater and nudity is my airconditioner 
omfg


----------



## f11

[22:44] <Cap> u look like a loser


----------



## Capella

C r y s t a l said:


> [22:44] <Cap> i look like a loser



wwtf i never posted that


----------



## Capella

C r y s t a l said:


> [22:44] <Cap> u look like a loser



o yes i said that 2 shiny bcuz its true


----------



## ShinySandwich

Pom said:


> o yes i said that 2 shiny bcuz its true



We know i'm sexy 8)


----------



## radical6

[09:05] <tsundere> she said that to make u feel better but she actually hates your guts
[09:05] <Aerious2> VillageDweller is the worst nonfriend
[09:05] <Mari> unconditional love for my son
[09:05] <VillageDweller> im crying
[09:05] <Aerious2> i s2g
[09:05] <VillageDweller> ):
[09:05] <Elise-> oh my god i thought guts said girls
[09:05] * VillageDweller in corner sobbing
[09:05] <Mari> i hate your girls harry
[09:05] <Aerious2> good
[09:05] <Elise-> thats my corner
[09:05] <tsundere> harry doesnt get any girls
[09:05] <Mari> LOL
[09:05] <Elise-> oh****.avi


----------



## VillageDweller

<Mari> imagine THOSE bouncing on ur face
<Mari> LOL
<VillageDweller> lol
<VillageDweller> umm i'd rather no
<VillageDweller> lol
<Mari> LMAO
<Mari> I DONT THINK
<Mari> u can
<Mari> omg
<Mari> it just
<Mari> IT'S SO POWERFUL THAT IT LIKE
<Mari> MOVES MY HEAD BACK AND FORTH
<Mari> and 
<Mari> it's just reallly weird
<Mari> omg
<VillageDweller> <Mari> IT'S SO POWERFUL THAT IT LIKE
<VillageDweller> <Mari> MOVES MY HEAD BACK AND FORTH
<VillageDweller> <Mari> and 
<VillageDweller> <Mari> it's just reallly weird
<VillageDweller> <Mari> omg
<Mari> i cant after describing that i need water omfg LOL
<VillageDweller> into irc quotes i go
<Mari> FDASGSAFSGDFGJ
<VillageDweller> OMG
<VillageDweller> lol
<VillageDweller> im crying
<Mari> I CANT
<Mari> BRB
<Mari> DE
<Mari> D


----------



## Marii

VillageDweller said:


> <Mari> imagine THOSE bouncing on ur face
> <Mari> LOL
> <VillageDweller> lol
> <VillageDweller> umm i'd rather no
> <VillageDweller> lol
> <Mari> LMAO
> <Mari> I DONT THINK
> <Mari> u can
> <Mari> omg
> <Mari> it just
> <Mari> IT'S SO POWERFUL THAT IT LIKE
> <Mari> MOVES MY HEAD BACK AND FORTH
> <Mari> and
> <Mari> it's just reallly weird
> <Mari> omg
> <VillageDweller> <Mari> IT'S SO POWERFUL THAT IT LIKE
> <VillageDweller> <Mari> MOVES MY HEAD BACK AND FORTH
> <VillageDweller> <Mari> and
> <VillageDweller> <Mari> it's just reallly weird
> <VillageDweller> <Mari> omg
> <Mari> i cant after describing that i need water omfg LOL
> <VillageDweller> into irc quotes i go
> <Mari> FDASGSAFSGDFGJ
> <VillageDweller> OMG
> <VillageDweller> lol
> <VillageDweller> im crying
> <Mari> I CANT
> <Mari> BRB
> <Mari> DE
> <Mari> D



omg you dork i can't believe you actually


----------



## Capella

[13:25] <Javocado> and that stupid macklemore one
[13:26] <Elise-> be macklemine


----------



## PaperLuigi3

[11:23] <PaperLuigi3> When I smile, I light up the room like a flashbang grenade! Meaning people are closing their eyes and screaming. *bounces pecks


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

[18:54] <Redlatios> Stitches wanted to leave. He's tied up on the basement
[18:55] <Javocado> kinky twinkie
[18:55] <Kippla> Threaten him with scissors. He'll talk
[18:55] <mahou> ^


----------



## Superpenguin

[00:03] <tsundere> new england is a terrible state cuz my friend lives there and hes ****
[00:03] <oath2order> tsundere
[00:03] <oath2order> it's not a state
[00:03] <Superpenguin> New England isn't a state
[00:03] <oath2order> you dingus
[00:03] <~Jer> new england isn’t a state!!!
[00:03] <rwaeh> new england isnt a state
[00:03] <tsundere> wait
[00:03] <tsundere> oh yeah
[00:03] <oath2order> -_-


----------



## radical6

Superpenguin said:


> [00:03] <tsundere> new england is a terrible state cuz my friend lives there and hes ****
> [00:03] <oath2order> tsundere
> [00:03] <oath2order> it's not a state
> [00:03] <Superpenguin> New England isn't a state
> [00:03] <oath2order> you dingus
> [00:03] <~Jer> new england isn’t a state!!!
> [00:03] <rwaeh> new england isnt a state
> [00:03] <tsundere> wait
> [00:03] <tsundere> oh yeah
> [00:03] <oath2order> -_-



hey i forget things sometimes okay ):


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

[12:55] <Superpenguin> the battery bar isn't showing on my laptop
[12:55] <Superpenguin> idk where it went O.e
[12:55] <Kippla> It's possessed.
[12:55] <Kippla> Throw it at a window.
[12:55] <Kippla> 
[12:55] <Alice> I have butt eyes
[12:55] <Superpenguin> no
[12:56] <Kippla> I'm so putting in the in IRC quotes thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

[13:07] <Kippla> Hi Elise, Jav, Nick, Harry, Annie and Moz.
[13:07] <Kippla> ;D
[13:07] <Elise-> kepla
[13:07] <Kippla> I will get my revenge.
[13:07] <Elise-> .


----------



## epona

[01:39] <Flop> I'm sorry annie I just hate my bulging adult baby body


----------



## Pathetic

[20:58] <Flop> Cory is prepubescently delicious


----------



## epona

alise said:


> [20:58] <Flop> Cory is prepubescently delicious



inb4 flop gets arrested


----------



## Flop

inb4 I forgot what prompted me to say that


----------



## Superpenguin

Flop said:


> inb4 I forgot what prompted me to say that



Blame everything you say in the next few days on having your wisdom teeth out.


----------



## Pathetic

[21:12] <Flop> Boobs or butts 5 seconds go


----------



## Javocado

[22:30] <Javocado> irc drinking game: drink everytime someone greets someone
[22:34] <MozzarellaSticks> That's not a drinking game that's a guide to alclohol poisoning


----------



## Cariad

<Flake> Pls
<Niamh> Thx

Our "Okay" XP


----------



## Cory

alise said:


> [20:58] <Flop> Cory is prepubescently delicious



wow


----------



## Aerious

[00:53] <Cap> cuz ur an egghead aerious
[00:54] <Cap> i lost a race because of tht please acknowledge it


----------



## Capella

Aerious said:


> [00:53] <Cap> cuz ur an egghead aerious
> [00:54] <Cap> i lost a race because of tht please acknowledge it



u didnt add the beginning
[00:53]<Moron> What should I name my island in tomadachi life? 
[00:53] <Aerious> Egg


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

[01:32] <@ProfGallows> I think people treat our voice like the little bracelets or stamps minors get at clubs


----------



## oath2order

[01:42:08] <~Jubs4> time for good cop bad cop
[01:42:14] <+Tom29193> Gallows I hate you and Justin Disneyworld is a terrible place
[01:42:19] <@ProfGallows> Jer already said you're good cop justin
[01:42:21] * Jubs4 sets mode: +b *!*@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net
[01:42:21] * Tom29193 was kicked by Jubs4 (Your behavior is not conducive to the desired environment.)
[01:42:24] <@ProfGallows> oh
[01:42:25] <@ProfGallows> nevermind
[01:42:31] <~Jubs4> WHOOPS NOT GOOD COP
[01:42:33] * Jubs4 sets mode: -b *!*@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net


----------



## Kildor

<+Aerious> gundam looks horrible
<brad> TAKE THAT BACK
Kick: Aerious by Thunder [Thunder]


----------



## Capella

[03:12] <Shiny>  

[03:12] <Aerious> why are you posting selfies in the irc?


----------



## Kildor

Users: [Total: 4, Ops: 1, Voices: 1, Normal: 2]
<Kildor> Seems quite lonely in here..
<Kildor> Hello? Helloooo
*echoes*


----------



## Murray

<Masad-san> not many hetero people support homosexuals


----------



## oath2order

[12:03:45] <Elise-> i was dong my hair
[12:03:48] <Elise-> *doing wow


----------



## Pathetic

oath2order said:


> [12:03:45] <Elise-> i was dong my hair
> [12:03:48] <Elise-> *doing wow



what


----------



## Pathetic

[15:00] <Kisstof> Harry and I are both playing Window Wanker


----------



## MrPicklez

alise said:


> [15:00] <Kisstof> Harry and I are both playing Window Wanker



My phone auto corrected into that D:


----------



## BungoTheElf

[17:53] <tsundere> ok we can kill all the old people


----------



## f11

[14:53] <tsundere> can i join the 12 year old club too even tho im too old plz


----------



## Beary

[15:00] <Littlebeary> ass is censored?
[15:01] <VillageDweller> now go make a game
[15:01] <Littlebeary> o
[15:01] <Littlebeary> its not
[15:01] <Littlebeary> oh
[15:01] <Littlebeary> ph
[15:01] <VillageDweller> ye its censored
[15:01] <tsundere> i won you piece of <censored>!!!
[15:01] <Littlebeary> oh
[15:01] <Littlebeary> oh
[15:01] <VillageDweller> it is beary
[15:01] <VillageDweller> just not to you
[15:01] <Littlebeary> oh


----------



## epona

[04:15] <Annie> whoever sent that confession i hate you
[04:15] <Annie> im never going to live this down
[04:15] <Annie> gallows ily but i dont ily
[04:15] <tsundere> yfw you need ur inhaler but u cant find it
[04:15] <MozzarellaSticks> You aren't lol
[04:15] <Aerious> annie has a crush on me
[04:15] <Aerious> it's true
[04:15] <Aerious> I have a screenshot of it
[04:15] <@ProfGallows> shut up baby I know it


----------



## radical6

<Elises> and its dark
<Elises> but
<tsundere> do it for me babe
<Elises> no
<tsundere> please babe
<Elises> no
<tsundere> please babe i love you
<Elises> no
<tsundere> babe are you friendzoning me
<Elises> yes i am
<tsundere> plz
<Elises> no


----------



## Capella

[23:29] <Shiny> it's 1:26 am noobs
[23:29] <Javocado> stfu shiny
[23:29] <MozzarellaSticks> No one cares about central shiny
[23:29] <Javocado> <censored> <censored> <censored>
[23:29] <Shiny> 
[23:29] <brad> It's so.... in the middle.


----------



## Javocado

[01:46] <brad> God this place gets so WEIRD at night.
[01:46] <Javocado> shiny i'm your <censored> papi now


----------



## Solar

[16:47] <ProfGallows> HELLO PROFGALLOWS HERE TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT BANWOW


----------



## Capella

[19:54] <Shiny> how old is elise
shiny is a pervert!1111
run


----------



## Javocado

[22:05] <@Thunder> i'm jealous mari
[22:05] <Mari> ;_;
[22:05] <@Thunder> you can probably get the children's discount at denny's
[22:05] <Mari> LOL
[22:05] <Javocado> hahahaha
[22:05] <Mari> NOO...hahahah
[22:05] <+Alice> Mari has a baby face
[22:05] * Alice pinches her cheeks
[22:05] <Javocado> it's still socailly acceptable for you to be in a bounce house


----------



## Jake

18:27	 <Thunder> send nudes pls


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> 18:27	 <Thunder> send nudes pls



03:29	Bidoof	thunder send nudes pls
03:29	Thunder	can i send rabbits instead
03:29	Bidoof	i am gonna put u askin for nudes in irc quotes thread
03:30	Thunder	but i never asked for nudes that was you


----------



## Zura

Thunder said:


> 03:29	Bidoof	thunder send nudes pls
> 03:29	Thunder	can i send rabbits instead
> 03:29	Bidoof	i am gonna put u askin for nudes in irc quotes thread
> 03:30	Thunder	but i never asked for nudes that was you


Ooooh and with no proff we'll never know


----------



## Jake

18:52	 <Shiny>	making a skype
18:52	 <Shiny>	add me jake
18:52	 <Bidoof>	ok
18:53	 <Shiny>	omg it's free
18:53	 <Bidoof>	...
18:53 <Shiny>	that's why u use it
18:53	 <Shiny>	...
18:54	 <Shiny>	nvrmnd, i have to download


----------



## Marii

Javocado said:


> [22:05] <@Thunder> i'm jealous mari
> [22:05] <Mari> ;_;
> [22:05] <@Thunder> you can probably get the children's discount at denny's
> [22:05] <Mari> LOL
> [22:05] <Javocado> hahahaha
> [22:05] <Mari> NOO...hahahah
> [22:05] <+Alice> Mari has a baby face
> [22:05] * Alice pinches her cheeks
> [22:05] <Javocado> it's still socailly acceptable for you to be in a bounce house



oh, come on. you have to be like 10 years old or under omg. I don't look THAT young ;___;


----------



## VillageDweller

20<VillageDweller>30 lolno
18<Elise-> WHAT DID THE CHICKEN SAY TO THE POLICE
18<Bendalf> anything below 20c is good sleeping weather
18<Mari> right yookey
20<VillageDweller>30 nobody cares elise
18<Bendalf> it said sht the fk up ur jokes suck 
18<Bendalf> jk
18<Elise-> "do i have to pay the FEEath-
18<Elise-> oh
18<Mari> the chicken said nothing because chickens dont talk idk??? ?
20<VillageDweller>30 lmao
18<Bendalf> what did it say?
18<Elise-> 
18<Mari> omg elise
18<Elise-> :'(
20<VillageDweller>30 OMG lol im dying
18<Mari> <3 elise


----------



## Pathetic

VillageDweller said:


> 20<VillageDweller>30 lolno
> 18<Elise-> WHAT DID THE CHICKEN SAY TO THE POLICE
> 18<Bendalf> anything below 20c is good sleeping weather
> 18<Mari> right yookey
> 20<VillageDweller>30 nobody cares elise
> 18<Bendalf> it said sht the fk up ur jokes suck
> 18<Bendalf> jk
> 18<Elise-> "do i have to pay the FEEath-
> 18<Elise-> oh
> 18<Mari> the chicken said nothing because chickens dont talk idk??? ?
> 20<VillageDweller>30 lmao
> 18<Bendalf> what did it say?
> 18<Elise->
> 18<Mari> omg elise
> 18<Elise-> :'(
> 20<VillageDweller>30 OMG lol im dying
> 18<Mari> <3 elise


----------



## Jake

22:34	 <Annie>	jake just confessed his love for me via pm
22:34	 <Annie>	Acheivment Unlocked: changed jake's sexuality


----------



## Murray

<Myles> how weaboo even r u


----------



## Pathetic

<Flake> *throws boner*


----------



## Javocado

[18:48] <Javocado> like an umbreon, I also evolve at night.
[18:49] <MozzarellaSticks> Like Sylveon, I also evlove when you rub me


----------



## Capella

[19:47] <Bidoof> my iphone lock code is 5689


----------



## Javocado

[20:25] <Benmjy> so poll here, OR or AS?
[20:25] <Javocado> AS
[20:25] <brad> AS
[20:25] <Natty> AS
[20:25] <Javocado> stop
[20:25] <Javocado> now make that m'fer hammertime


----------



## Aerious

Capella said:


> [19:47] <Bidoof> my iphone lock code is 5689


MINE IS TOO IT SPELLS LOVE WTF JESUS CHRIST JAKE AND I ARE MEANT TO BE


----------



## Capella

Aerious said:


> MINE IS TOO IT SPELLS LOVE WTF JESUS CHRIST JAKE AND I ARE MEANT TO BE



how does that spell love


----------



## ShinySandwich

<Shiny> hi
<Bidoof> hi
<Elise-> hi
* Elise- (Mibbit@AA0B4FEC.76AABD76.6DA3D269.IP) Quit (Quit: http://www.mibbit.com ajax IRC Client)
<Shiny> wow bye
* Tom29193 (~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* Unidentified65060 (~Callaway@protectedhost-5E16F18A.dyn.grandenetworks.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* EricKilla (~EricKilla@55A1364.40882A4C.59EF1DD0.IP) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* Bidoof (Mibbit@protectedhost-2DD65160.mirnd3.nsw.optusnet.com.au) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* Uniju (~frog_styl@protectedhost-400DE3CB.maine.res.rr.com) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* Cap (~TFlash@protectedhost-29A1EE75.socal.res.rr.com) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* ~Jubs4 (~Justin@protectedhost-764738FE.static.twtelecom.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* Courtnee (~TFlash@DA1CDEDB.3D70D4F8.272FF7F3.IP) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* Dark (~Jawsh@Josh.was.here.vhost) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* +jey (jey@protectedhost-944B834C.nu) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* Kip (~Pikmin@protectedhost-AE866D39.bbr0.hnccny.pronetisp.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* Mari (~Mari@protectedhost-C537D2A4.rikairchy.net) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
* @ZR388 (kaijophane@BellTreeForums.vhost) Quit (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
<Shiny> wow bye


----------



## Javocado

[23:49] * Joins: Strudel
[23:49] * Joins: danielkang2
[23:49] * Joins: ChibiHoshi
[23:49] * Joins: Murray
[23:49] * Joins: Thunder
[23:49] * Joins: Vaati
[23:49] * Joins: Aerious
[23:49] * Joins: Jebus
[23:49] * Joins: Lauren
[23:49] * Joins: Kuma
[23:49] * Joins: SirGanatar
[23:49] * Joins: Alice
[23:49] * Joins: oath2order
[23:49] * Joins: ChanBot
[23:49] * ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net sets mode: +ovvvvvao Thunder Lauren Kuma SirGanatar Alice oath2order ChanBot ChanBot


----------



## ShinySandwich

<Jebus> hi DK
<danielkang2> hi
* Strudel (~TFlash@protectedhost-D94B0DD5.hsd1.in.comcast.net) has joined #belltree
* Yui-Z (~TFlash@protectedhost-2B76E8A7.dyn.plus.net) has joined #belltree
* Javocado (~TFlash@protectedhost-CAF33914.dhcp.rvsd.ca.charter.com) has joined #belltree
* Kip (~Pikmin@protectedhost-AE866D39.bbr0.hnccny.pronetisp.net) has joined #belltree
* Jubs4 (~Justin@protectedhost-764738FE.static.twtelecom.net) has joined #belltree
* Unidentified65060 (~Callaway@protectedhost-5E16F18A.dyn.grandenetworks.net) has joined #belltree
* Courtnee (~TFlash@DA1CDEDB.3D70D4F8.272FF7F3.IP) has joined #belltree
* EricKilla (~EricKilla@55A1364.40882A4C.59EF1DD0.IP) has joined #belltree
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) has joined #belltree
* Bidoof (Mibbit@protectedhost-2DD65160.mirnd3.nsw.optusnet.com.au) has joined #belltree
* Uniju (~frog_styl@protectedhost-400DE3CB.maine.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
* Tom29193 (~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net) has joined #belltree
* Cap (~TFlash@protectedhost-29A1EE75.socal.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
* Dark (~Jawsh@Josh.was.here.vhost) has joined #belltree
* Mari (~Mari@protectedhost-C537D2A4.rikairchy.net) has joined #belltree
* ZR388 (kaijophane@BellTreeForums.vhost) has joined #belltree
* jey (jey@protectedhost-944B834C.nu) has joined #belltree
* Enterprise.GeekShed.net sets mode: +qoov Jubs4 Jubs4 ZR388 jey
<danielkang2> wtf
<danielkang2> uhhh
<danielkang2> what happened?
<Javocado> what the hell
<Javocado> i knew it was too empty to be true
<Strudel> hi
<Jebus> hi


----------



## Capella

[03:32] <Shiny> hi
[03:32] * Shiny has been kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
[03:33] <Bidoof> lul
[03:33] <Murray> noone liked him anyway
[03:33] * Joins: Shiny
[03:33] <Shiny> hi
[03:34] <Murray> hi wb i missed you

[04:38] <Murray> dem fake irc quotes


----------



## ShinySandwich

Wow Murray


----------



## Pathetic

<VillageDweller> i live in like a small village so lol
<VillageDweller> but like
<Elise-> village-dweller
<Elise-> wow
<VillageDweller> oh
<VillageDweller> LOL
<Elise-> gg
<VillageDweller> I NEVER EVEN NOTICED THAT
<VillageDweller> LMAO
<Elise-> idiot
<VillageDweller> im laughing omg
<Elise-> idiot
<Elise-> smh
<VillageDweller> :[


----------



## Marii

[18:23:19] <@Thunder> howdy ho effluo, pengu
[18:23:25] <effluo> hi 
[18:23:32] <Mari> oh no hi for natty huh, thunder? haha
[18:23:34] <Mari> oh and hey thunder
[18:24:58] <@Thunder> oops hi lynn, natty, jav
[18:25:24] <Mari> WOW THUNDER
[18:25:26] * Joins: sid2125 (~TFlash@protectedhost-2E34CA3D.dhcp.embarqhsd.net)
[18:25:32] <Mari> where's my hi omg
[18:26:10] <@Thunder> man how many people do i have to say hi to
[18:26:18] <Mari> me!
[18:26:26] <Mari> that's all 8)
[18:30:02] <@Thunder> later mari
[18:30:03] * Joins: Jer (~Jer@protectedhost-DB39D809.ri.ri.cox.net)
[18:30:03] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jer Jer
[18:30:04] <Mari> WHAT
[18:30:11] <Mari> omg i need a  hi not bye wow
[18:30:18] <~Jer> hi
[18:30:20] <Mari> unless i'm leaving and i dunno?!
[18:30:22] <Mari> hi jer
[18:30:29] <~Jer> bye mari
[18:30:33] <Mari> i'm so confused
[18:30:36] <@Thunder> goodbye forever mari
[18:30:39] <+Alice> hi mari.
[18:31:06] <Mari> what omg am i being banned or something without my knowledge

this is condensed, but yeah. ;__; i'm being victimized.
ilytho alice <3


----------



## VillageDweller

<Elise-> loole?????


----------



## Pathetic

VillageDweller said:


> <Elise-> loole?????


Elise-   LOO, L I MEANT
Elise-	LOLE BUT
VillageDweller	i keep laughiong opgm
VillageDweller	<Elise-> loole?????
VillageDweller	<Elise-> loole?????
VillageDweller	loole?????
VillageDweller loole?????loole?????loole?????loole?????loole?????loole?????loole?????loole?????loole?????loole?????loole?????loole?????
Elise-	 NP NSTOP
Elise-	ur MAKING ME LaUFH AT 5AM HARRY WHY
VillageDweller	LMAO
VillageDweller	I'M LAUGHING
Elise-	WTTF
VillageDweller	loole?????
VillageDweller	MY FAVOURITE WORD OMG
Elise-	NO
Elise- DONT
Elise- OMG WHY DID I COME HERE
VillageDweller	http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...uotes-Thread&p=3361432&viewfull=1#post3361432
Elise- i hate u


----------



## Superpenguin

[12:17] <Niamh> im with jacob and preyingmantis\
[12:17] <Tinaa> AND?
[12:17] <Niamh> we threesome sometimes
[12:17] <Tinaa> ohdeargod.


----------



## Cory

[18:46:35] 6<Cory6> wat jubs is here
[18:46:45] 24* Jubs4 (~Justin@protectedhost-764738FE.static.twtelecom.net24) has left (Shutdown.)
[18:46:50] 6<Cory6> oh
[18:46:52] 6<Lauren6> LOL
[18:46:53] 6<Alice6> hey justin
[18:47:01] 6<Alice6> bye justin
[18:47:09] 6<Cory6> </3
[18:47:09] 23* Jubs4 (~Justin@protectedhost-764738FE.static.twtelecom.net23) has joined
[18:47:09] 22* 26ChanBot sets mode 24+q on 22#belltree Jubs4
[18:47:09] 22* 26ChanBot gives channel operator status to 18Jubs4
[18:47:10] 6<Kisstoefur6> lauren gimme yo snapchat turd burglar
[18:47:12] 6<Cory6> wow
[18:47:16] 6<Lauren6> lozzahull
[18:47:19] 6<Cory6> how rude of you
[18:47:22] 6<Javocado6> lmao cory
[18:47:29] 24* 28Nightblade is now known as 18Cent


----------



## Lauren

HOW DID THIS HAPPEN.

and they both be viewing


----------



## Pathetic

<elise-> mari what is wrong with meeee
<Mari> hormones


----------



## Capella

[04:35] <`lynn105> hi "harry"
[04:38] <VillageDweller> lynn i s2g
[04:39] <`lynn105> i cant forget
[04:39] <VillageDweller> well
[04:39] <VillageDweller> maybe i'll call you wonderksignaturehoarder
[04:39] <VillageDweller> :[


----------



## Pathetic

<Shiny> hi
* Cap (~TFlash@protectedhost-29A1EE75.socal.res.rr.com) Quit (Client exited)
<Shiny>


----------



## Capella

ok


----------



## Marii

Capella said:


> [02:23] <Bidoof> moron is gay
> [02:23] <Bidoof> im gonna <censored> him



that <censored> could have been so many things

it is probably best not to inquire


----------



## Jake

19:45	Murray	my aunty is sick i need 10k tbt bells for her hospital fees pls donate


----------



## Capella

Marii said:


> that <censored> could have been so many things
> 
> it is probably best not to inquire



o h
v sorry


----------



## Alice

<Elise-> wwait
<Elise-> todays saturday?????
<+Two> no
<+Two> It's twosday.
<+Two> ehehehe.
<Elise-> .
<+Murray> .
<Flake> ...
<Elise-> no
<Flake> that was so bad you are going in joke jail for life
<@Thunder> go straight two jail
<VillageDweller> brandon no


----------



## Pathetic

<VillageDweller> hi
<Elise-> hi
<VillageDweller> hi
<Elise-> hello
<VillageDweller> who are you
<Elise-> ???????????????
<Elise-> elise
<VillageDweller> oh
<VillageDweller> well hi I'm VillageDweller
<VillageDweller> my name is Cody :]
<Elise-> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Elise-> hello cody
<Elise-> um
<Elise-> why are you pming me
<VillageDweller> is that bad?
<VillageDweller> well i'm new to the site
<Elise-> idk you
<Elise-> ???
<Elise-> oho k
<VillageDweller> and i wanted to talk to you? you seemed quite cool in #belltree
<VillageDweller> :]
<Elise-> o my god!!!
<Elise-> u think im KOOL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Elise-> SCREAMS
<VillageDweller> yes! I do!
<VillageDweller> don't scream!
<Elise-> SCREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!
<Elise-> watch out for a guy named harry tho
<Elise-> hes a meanie 
<Elise-> he doesnt like my jokes :{
<VillageDweller> oh okay! i will
<VillageDweller> i'm new to the site but I joined a while ago
<VillageDweller> I can't remember making so many posts though!
<Elise-> omg i cnat do this
<VillageDweller> ?
<Elise-> nvermidnc ody its nice 2 meet u
<Elise-> i thnk
<VillageDweller> yes
<VillageDweller> who's harry then?
<Elise-> a meanie
<Elise-> 
<VillageDweller> aw :[
<Elise-> hes v rude!!
<VillageDweller> what's his account name?
<Elise-> dwellervillage
<VillageDweller> ? sounds like he's copying me!
<VillageDweller> wait. i've been looking through my posts and i haven't made any of these?
<Elise-> 0mg!!1
<VillageDweller> OMG? I think I've been hacked by this Harry person?
<Elise-> he hacked ur account!!!!!!!!!
<Elise-> i cnt beliv it!!
<Elise-> WOw!!!!!!!!!
<Elise-> as u can see by his posts hes rlly mean!!!
<VillageDweller> no, he seems quite nice actually!
<VillageDweller> but he hacked me 
<VillageDweller> elise i need you to help
<Elise-> wTF
<VillageDweller> how do i get help in this forum?
<Elise-> HES RUDE
<Elise-> go to jubs!!!
<VillageDweller> :X and nobody will think i'm actually myself.. they'l lthink I'm Harry
<VillageDweller> 
<VillageDweller> who is jubs?
<Elise-> a rlly c00l dude
<Elise-> and an admin {?????????????}
<Elise-> ya
<VillageDweller> haha
<VillageDweller> JAYKAY!
<VillageDweller> I GOT YOUE LISE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Elise-> .
<Elise-> Oh my jesus1!!1 U TOTTALLY GOT M!!E!!!
<Elise-> W0W!!!!!!!!!!
<Elise-> U pRANKSTER
<VillageDweller> i knwo! LOL!
<Elise-> HA HA HA HA
<VillageDweller> i can't believe you fell for that lol
<VillageDweller> you're so gullible
<Elise-> ./msg Mari wht the ****
<VillageDweller> lmao!!
<VillageDweller> lmao!!
<VillageDweller> rekt!! so much!!
<VillageDweller> ok but don't paste any of this into the chat LOL
<Elise-> into irc quotes i go
<VillageDweller> it'll be our secret
<VillageDweller> you're gullible and i'm cody
<VillageDweller> wow
<VillageDweller> i literally said that to you like last week lmao


----------



## VillageDweller

alise said:


> <VillageDweller> hi
> <Elise-> hi
> <VillageDweller> hi
> <Elise-> hello
> <VillageDweller> who are you
> <Elise-> ???????????????
> <Elise-> elise
> <VillageDweller> oh
> <VillageDweller> well hi I'm VillageDweller
> <VillageDweller> my name is Cody :]
> <Elise-> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> <Elise-> hello cody
> <Elise-> um
> <Elise-> why are you pming me
> <VillageDweller> is that bad?
> <VillageDweller> well i'm new to the site
> <Elise-> idk you
> <Elise-> ???
> <Elise-> oho k
> <VillageDweller> and i wanted to talk to you? you seemed quite cool in #belltree
> <VillageDweller> :]
> <Elise-> o my god!!!
> <Elise-> u think im KOOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> <Elise-> SCREAMS
> <VillageDweller> yes! I do!
> <VillageDweller> don't scream!
> <Elise-> SCREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!
> <Elise-> watch out for a guy named harry tho
> <Elise-> hes a meanie
> <Elise-> he doesnt like my jokes :{
> <VillageDweller> oh okay! i will
> <VillageDweller> i'm new to the site but I joined a while ago
> <VillageDweller> I can't remember making so many posts though!
> <Elise-> omg i cnat do this
> <VillageDweller> ?
> <Elise-> nvermidnc ody its nice 2 meet u
> <Elise-> i thnk
> <VillageDweller> yes
> <VillageDweller> who's harry then?
> <Elise-> a meanie
> <Elise->
> <VillageDweller> aw :[
> <Elise-> hes v rude!!
> <VillageDweller> what's his account name?
> <Elise-> dwellervillage
> <VillageDweller> ? sounds like he's copying me!
> <VillageDweller> wait. i've been looking through my posts and i haven't made any of these?
> <Elise-> 0mg!!1
> <VillageDweller> OMG? I think I've been hacked by this Harry person?
> <Elise-> he hacked ur account!!!!!!!!!
> <Elise-> i cnt beliv it!!
> <Elise-> WOw!!!!!!!!!
> <Elise-> as u can see by his posts hes rlly mean!!!
> <VillageDweller> no, he seems quite nice actually!
> <VillageDweller> but he hacked me
> <VillageDweller> elise i need you to help
> <Elise-> wTF
> <VillageDweller> how do i get help in this forum?
> <Elise-> HES RUDE
> <Elise-> go to jubs!!!
> <VillageDweller> :X and nobody will think i'm actually myself.. they'l lthink I'm Harry
> <VillageDweller>
> <VillageDweller> who is jubs?
> <Elise-> a rlly c00l dude
> <Elise-> and an admin {?????????????}
> <Elise-> ya
> <VillageDweller> haha
> <VillageDweller> JAYKAY!
> <VillageDweller> I GOT YOUE LISE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <Elise-> .
> <Elise-> Oh my jesus1!!1 U TOTTALLY GOT M!!E!!!
> <Elise-> W0W!!!!!!!!!!
> <Elise-> U pRANKSTER
> <VillageDweller> i knwo! LOL!
> <Elise-> HA HA HA HA
> <VillageDweller> i can't believe you fell for that lol
> <VillageDweller> you're so gullible
> <Elise-> ./msg Mari wht the ****
> <VillageDweller> lmao!!
> <VillageDweller> lmao!!
> <VillageDweller> rekt!! so much!!
> <VillageDweller> ok but don't paste any of this into the chat LOL
> <Elise-> into irc quotes i go
> <VillageDweller> it'll be our secret
> <VillageDweller> you're gullible and i'm cody
> <VillageDweller> wow
> <VillageDweller> i literally said that to you like last week lmao



<Elise-> let's open rp ok go


----------



## Pathetic

VillageDweller said:


> <Elise-> let's open rp ok go



wtf i never said this


----------



## Marii

woah there

[17:56:00] <@ProfGallows> YEAH FINALLY COULDN'T WAIT TILL GANDALF LEFT


----------



## Pathetic

<Javocado> gonna put on my bra


----------



## Superpenguin

[22:43] <elise-> PIBK NO GL FD PEACH

You tried.


----------



## Gandalf

Marii said:


> woah there
> 
> [17:56:00] <@ProfGallows> YEAH FINALLY COULDN'T WAIT TILL GANDALF LEFT



I need a mod to deal with this rip.


----------



## Marii

[01:06:01] <Mari> Murray
[01:06:12] <Murray> mari
[01:06:14] <Mari> are you cold because of the flurry? 
[01:06:21] <Mari> if so, don't worry!
[01:06:26] <Murray> it was hot like 30min ago
[01:06:28] <Murray> but now its cold
[01:06:30] <Mari> i'm in a hurry to cook you some hot chicken curry
[01:06:39] <Mari> hopefully it won't turn out too slurry, since my vision is kind of blurry
[01:06:48] <Murray> idk what ur talking about btw
[01:06:51] <Kisstoefur> i had a mcmurray today
[01:06:54] <Mari> if it isn't any good, maybe you can get a coat that's warm and furry
[01:07:04] <Mari> or you could try going to England and visiting Surrey
[01:07:12] <Mari> idk I was just rhyming .. random.. stuff LOL
[01:07:24] <Murray> ur quite scary
[01:07:27] <Mari> 
[01:07:29] <Murray> fking mari
[01:07:32] <Javocado> it's so hot in my room, curry
[01:07:37] <Kisstoefur> ./kick Mari
[01:07:39] <Murray> im not cold cos im hairy
[01:07:41] <Mari> LOL :'(

rap battle of sorts???


----------



## Pathetic

* Elise- pushes a big red button
<Tinaa> oh elise. 
<Tinaa> that button unleashes zombies on the irc.
<Elise-> o..
<Elise-> cool
<Elise-> ur all ded
* Tinaa is now known as ZombieTina
* ZombieTina eats Elise's brain. 
* ZombieTina is now known as Tinaa
<Yui-Z> I survived the apocolypse.
<Elise-> wwwhwhat
<Yui-Z> RIP


----------



## Trent the Paladin

alise said:


> * Elise- pushes a big red button
> <Tinaa> oh elise.
> <Tinaa> that button unleashes zombies on the irc.
> <Elise-> o..
> <Elise-> cool
> <Elise-> ur all ded
> * Tinaa is now known as ZombieTina
> * ZombieTina eats Elise's brain.
> * ZombieTina is now known as Tinaa
> <Yui-Z> I survived the apocolypse.
> <Elise-> wwwhwhat
> <Yui-Z> RIP



Anything worthwhile in that brain Tina?


----------



## Gandalf

[00:24] <Aerious2> oh xcom is actually a game wow
[00:24] <Aerious2> i thought feelorena was just creative


----------



## oath2order

[12:31:00] <VillageDweller> gu veb abd kynn
[12:31:03] <VillageDweller> oops
[12:31:05] <VillageDweller> hi ben and lynn


----------



## Chris

Tom said:


> Anything worthwhile in that brain Tina?



'fraid not.


----------



## Pathetic

Tom said:


> Anything worthwhile in that brain Tina?



DID I JSUT GET dISSed

- - - Post Merge - - -

<elise-> u wanna go
<elise-> out to a lovely date
<elise-> *on??
<elise-> ./me holds out rose
<VillageDweller> i'd love to go out to a lovely date.
<VillageDweller> would you like to go to august 5th? o:
<elise-> ..
<elise-> YOU
<VillageDweller> LMAO REKT
<VillageDweller> DESTROYED
<VillageDweller> DECIMATED
<VillageDweller> BREADED
<VillageDweller> HARRY#D
<elise-> I
<VillageDweller> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VillageDweller

<elise-> https://38.media.tumblr.com/a4a61be2ae6d2369d9579a34b5fae60f/tumblr_mg28w0X3b21ql2603o1_250.gif oomg
<Superpenguin> I hope harry dies first in newbie mafia
<mahou> nick is salty
<Superpenguin> that's hot elise
<elise-> ???!?!!?!?!/^^^^^^^^^^

what the ****


----------



## Pathetic

VillageDweller said:


> <elise-> https://38.media.tumblr.com/a4a61be2ae6d2369d9579a34b5fae60f/tumblr_mg28w0X3b21ql2603o1_250.gif oomg
> <Superpenguin> I hope harry dies first in newbie mafia
> <mahou> nick is salty
> <Superpenguin> that's hot elise
> <elise-> ???!?!!?!?!/^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> what the ****



birds are hot
u wouldnt kno
bc ur not hot xx


----------



## Beary

[15:24] <Littlebeary> Ashtit, any luck with the server?
[15:24] <Littlebeary> OMFG
[15:24] <Littlebeary> ASHTOT*
[15:24] <Littlebeary> AHHHH


----------



## ShinySandwich

<VillageDweller> o jingkd happy virthsay
<VillageDweller> for the other day
<Shiny> jingkd
<VillageDweller> shiny shut up i meant jingle ok
<VillageDweller> ;(
<VillageDweller> bye walyigui
<VillageDweller> walyifui
* WaluigiKM (~WaluigiKM@protectedhost-4552C971.range217-42.btcentralplus.com) has left #belltree
<VillageDweller> ok i give up
<VillageDweller> why snnie
<VillageDweller> abbi
<Annie> you tried


----------



## Pathetic

harry: the documentary.
[20:33] <VillageDweller> mo i meee ufsysifofts
[20:33] <VillageDweller> veteal
[20:34] <VillageDweller> i hatll
[20:34] <VillageDweller> i gate y
[20:34] <VillageDweller> omgfggf aaaa im crying
[20:30] <VillageDweller> im in bed
[20:30] <VillageDweller> snnieomfb
[20:35] <VillageDweller> ikr sannir!!!


----------



## Brad

[01:01] * Joins: Jubs4
[01:01] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jubs4 Jubs4
[01:01] <Murray> hi jub
[01:01] * Parts: Jubs4 (Shutdown.)


----------



## Javocado

[01:03] <Murray> i want more gimick characters in ssb4 pls
[01:03] <brad> I want more Reggie in ssb4 please
[01:04] <Javocado> pink gold peach confirmed
[01:04] <brad> I think Fils-A-Mech should be playable.
[01:04] <Cap> tails the fox 4 smash
[01:05] <Murray> one sonic rep is one too many
[01:05] <Javocado> tingle for smash
[01:05] <brad> I want Snake back.
[01:15] <Murray> monita for ssb4 pls
[01:16] <Murray> thwomp 5 ssb4 pls
[01:16] <Javocado> Mt Wario as a character for SSB4
[01:16] <Murray> and queen bee
[01:18] <brad> Hills with faces from Super Mario for ssb4 plz based sakurai
[01:18] <Javocado> angry sun for ssb4 
[01:19] <Murray> goomba 4 ssb4
[01:21] <Kisstoff> batman for smash pls
[01:22] <Murray> only after happy meal
[01:22] <brad> Uncle Phil
[01:22] <Javocado> batman's parents for smash 4
[01:22] <Murray> oprah 4 smash
[01:22] <Javocado> cubone's mom for smash 4
[01:22] <brad> Peter Jackson for smash 4
[01:23] <Cap> goku 4 smash
[01:23] <Javocado> Uncle Ben 4 smash
[01:24] <brad> The rice guy or the dead guy?
[01:24] <Javocado> Dead, rice guy is an alt costume
[01:25] <Murray> paul blart mall cop 4 smash
[01:25] <Javocado> Wendy Wu, Homecoming Warrior 4 Smash
[01:28] <brad> Jake Long: American Dragon for Smash 4
[01:28] <Javocado> Jack Spicer 4 Smash
[01:29] <Murray> baby daisy 5 smush
[01:30] <brad> Candlejack for Sm-
[01:31] <Javocado> paperluigi3 for smash
[01:31] <Murray> yarn yoshy $ sumsh
[01:32] <Javocado> John Travolta in Hairspray 4 smash
[01:33] <brad> Stamos for smash
[01:33] <Javocado> Kimmy Gibbler 4 Smash


----------



## baller

LittleBeary said:


> [15:24] <Littlebeary> Ashtit, any luck with the server?
> [15:24] <Littlebeary> OMFG
> [15:24] <Littlebeary> ASHTOT*
> [15:24] <Littlebeary> AHHHH



wow u quoted urself defo 40% laughs


----------



## Capella

baller said:


> wow u quoted urself defo 40% laughs





PaperLuigi3 said:


> [11:23] <PaperLuigi3> When I smile, I light up the room like a flashbang grenade! Meaning people are closing their eyes and screaming. *bounces pecks



ya


----------



## Pathetic

[15:12] <elise-> pls help
[15:15] <VillageDweller> with what
[15:15] <elise-> i overjellied my sandwich!!!!!
[15:15] <elise-> now it tastes disgusting
[15:15] <VillageDweller> how do yoi even dobthsy
[15:15] <VillageDweller> rhst
[15:16] <VillageDweller> tsyxidruIfidiypsvigifueq
[15:16] <VillageDweller> cogicjdtslhgivlvjxlbkc
[15:16] <VillageDweller> usigovtJfhshqwqofistwrphocnzyslglsid
[15:16] <elise-> wht
[15:17] <VillageDweller> its a representation of u eating your sandwich
[15:18] <elise-> .


----------



## Pathetic

[16:00] <VillageDweller> im ihnorinh iy


----------



## Capella

[23:24] <&Cap> LET IT GO
[23:24] <&Javocado> stop
[23:25] <&Javocado> freeze, i should say


----------



## Pathetic

<Superpenguin> gooses


----------



## Superpenguin

[14:24] <elise-> GOOSES


----------



## Pathetic

Superpenguin said:


> [14:24] <elise-> GOOSES


<elise-> IM STIL LAUGHING
* Tinaa cuddles Nick. 
<elise-> OO MG
<elise-> m ded


----------



## Superpenguin

[14:32] <elise-> is tha tmy ncik name nwo

High-Quality spelling from elise-.


----------



## Javocado

talking about my stache

[21:38] <MozzarellaSticks> I will wax it in your sleep one day
[21:38] <MozzarellaSticks> Just one side
[21:38] <Javocado> It'll be like that episode of Drake and Josh
[21:38] <MozzarellaSticks> Like that Drake and Josh episode


----------



## epona

[08:16] <brad> It tastes like someone poo'd in my soup.


----------



## Gandalf

epona said:


> [08:16] <brad> It tastes like someone poo'd in my soup.



He was so excited about making it, what went wrong


----------



## Pathetic

<VillageDweller> i just said 
<VillageDweller> lmao
<VillageDweller> lmaifdjdlhoddididhsagagGGgHhJAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<elise-> . . .
<VillageDweller> PMG I FOUND CAOS LOCK
<VillageDweller> OMF
<VillageDweller> JDIFUDUFI
<elise-> i
<VillageDweller> Fj
<VillageDweller> FIFUDYFIFU
<VillageDweller> OMG
<elise-> are u ok
<VillageDweller> I FOUND CAPS LOCK ON IPHONS OMGG
harry goes insane
oh wait.
he already is.


----------



## Beary

[12:50] * Joins: Natty
[12:50] <Benmjy> yo Natty <3
[12:50] <VillageDweller> natttyyy
[12:50] <Littlebeary> NATTYYY
[12:50] <Littlebeary> Hallo <3
[12:50] <elise-> natty :'(
[12:51] <Natty> BENMJY
[12:51] <Natty> HAROLD
[12:51] <Natty> MADDY!
[12:51] <Natty> elise
[12:51] <Yui-Z> Hiya Natty 
[12:51] <Littlebeary> I GOT AN EXCLAMATION POINT
[12:51] <VillageDweller> harold?????
[12:51] <Littlebeary> YESSS
[12:51] <Natty> hi Yui c:
[12:51] <Natty> ok harry
[12:51] <Littlebeary> LEL
[12:51] <VillageDweller> ty


----------



## Capella

[16:04] <Superpenguin> https://31.media.tumblr.com/0a4d5f2400b1cdcfac769c67937c5c51/tumblr_inline_myn5rz0nd61ql1q2l.jpg
[16:04] <Superpenguin> Quack Quack
[16:04] <Mahou> http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1138884/thumbs/o-RUBBER-DUCK-DEFLATES-570.jpg?5
[16:04] <Superpenguin> WHY MAHOU WHY!


----------



## Cory

[19:41:05] 6<Horus6> husbandos are a thing, girls on the internet aren't tho
[19:41:07] 6<Redlatios6> i hate dawn of the planet of the apes
[19:41:09] 6<Shiny6> is it good?
[19:41:11] 6<Horus6> do you see the problem
[19:41:13] 6<Cory6> it is good
[19:41:20] 6<Annie6> girls on the internet dont exist
[19:41:24] 6<Benmjy6> o.o
[19:41:29] 6<Redlatios6> i dont like it
[19:41:31] 6<TrentTom6> Horus how do you explain Kayla
[19:41:31] 6<Annie6> elise, me..
[19:41:31] 6<Redlatios6> ʕ?ᴥ?ʔ
[19:41:34] 6<Annie6> we're not real
[19:41:56] 6<Horus6> I believe kayla was a genderless, asexual, humanoid


----------



## radical6

<tsundere> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfZr7aVUSrM im going to play a zelda game just bc she can do music **** in this one
<TrentTom> Hi Potato
<tsundere> even tho i like know nothing about zelda
<TrentTom> Tsun that is sad
<tsundere> shut up its not as sad as your pathetic life
<Shiny> rekt


----------



## Pathetic

[22:51] <tsundere> elise do i name the next legacy child after u
[22:51] <Superpenguin> weirdo
[22:51] <tsundere> dont call me weird you duck fxcker


----------



## radical6

<tsundere> http://prntscr.com/43sts9 caption the picture
<tsundere> tsundere to ________
<Benmjy> tom
<Benmjy> thunder
<Benmjy> either one really
<Shiny> elise
<Mahou> everyone


----------



## Beary

[20:25] <Littlebeary> we have a lot in common actually
[20:25] <Littlebeary> she has a cat
[20:25] <Littlebeary> My cats dead tho


----------



## radical6

<Pally> jubs is my fav staff tied with kaiaa
<Pally> :>
<tsundere> tom reblogs more from zuzu than me
<tsundere> im also offended
<@Thunder> ..pally 
<Pally> what
<Vaati> So do the staff meet up in rl sometimes?
<@Thunder> after all we've been through
<tsundere> shut up thunder no one likes you
<Pally> youve never been my favourite
<Vaati> Yas
<Pally> for anything
<tsundere> pally is cool
<Pally> youre always my least favourite for everything
<@Thunder> im dead
* @Thunder (Mibbit@protectedhost-D8424318.ok.ok.cox.net) has left #belltree
<+Bendalf> thunder i like you
<Vaati> Poor thunder all alone
<Javocado> fear not thunder for you are my fave
<tsundere> hahahahaha
<Javocado> : (
<Pally> LOL
<+Bendalf> i like like you a lot lot
<tsundere> what a noob
<tsundere> i hope he never comes back 
<Pally> he left dumbdalf
<Pally> me too
<Vaati> ^
<Vaati> :/
<+Bendalf> pally why so cold
<+Bendalf> and he saw it before he left I know it


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> <tsundere> http://prntscr.com/43sts9 caption the picture
> <tsundere> tsundere to ________
> <Benmjy> tom
> <Benmjy> thunder
> <Benmjy> either one really
> <Shiny> elise
> <Mahou> everyone


I like Mahou's answer. 

Thunder bro ignore the haters!


----------



## Zura




----------



## Pathetic

<elise-> pink gold
<Bidoof> elise
<Fuzzling> Lauren is right. >~>
<+Lauren> I am right, I know my jewellery 
<Fuzzling> xD
<elise-> yes jake
<Fuzzling> Ima start calling her that
<Fuzzling> RGP
<elise-> wtf
<Bidoof> harry is talking to me on skype and he cant come in irc b/cos he doenst hae much 3g left
<Bidoof> but he asked me to ask u if u can send hm a pic of ur uterus


----------



## Solar

Tom said:


> I like Mahou's answer.
> 
> Thunder bro ignore the haters!



I only said what I though some realistic answers would be. You guys are still cool.


----------



## Pathetic

Benmjy said:


> I only said what I though some realistic answers would be. You guys are still cool.



tom? cool? lol bye


----------



## Pathetic

<Annie> i love the D


----------



## epona

alise said:


> <Annie> i love the D



SO NOT IN CONTEXT AT ALL


----------



## epona

[10:28] <Murray> annie
[10:28] <@Thunder> nah i'm around annie's height
[10:28] <Murray> i like u nd i want u to be my gf

murrnie confirmed


----------



## radical6

<tsundere> u both r white
<tsundere> and u both have curly hair
<tsundere> and u both are losers
<VillageDweller> wow
<Shiny> wow
<Javocado> wow
<Superpenguin> wow
<Cap> rood
<Javocado> smh
<elise-> [4:42:44 PM] what: harry is cute!!!!!! bye
<elise-> [4:42:51 PM] kallie: no


----------



## Solar

tsundere said:


> <tsundere> u both r white
> <tsundere> and u both have curly hair
> <tsundere> and u both are losers
> <VillageDweller> wow
> <Shiny> wow
> <Javocado> wow
> <Superpenguin> wow
> <Cap> rood
> <Javocado> smh
> <elise-> [4:42:44 PM] what: harry is cute!!!!!! bye
> <elise-> [4:42:51 PM] kallie: no



who are you even comparing Harry to because I'm white, have curly hair and am also a loser.


----------



## Jake

17:45	Bidoof	i like the taste of my snot
17:46	Bidoof	this morning i coughed up lots of phlegm and i ate it

- - - Post Merge - - -

17:50	Bidoof	i just coughed up some vomit and swallowed it again


----------



## Superpenguin

[13:02] <elise-> nick ny apeling is anazibv

elise now spells like Harry.


----------



## Chris

[18:10:52]  <elise->	 i can only crush on harry and kallie


She finally admits it. ♡


----------



## Capella

Tina said:


> [18:10:52]  <elise->	 i can only crush on harry and kallie
> 
> 
> She finally admits it. ♡


silly, she forgot me


----------



## Pathetic

Tina said:


> [18:10:52]  <elise->	 i can only crush on harry and kallie
> 
> 
> She finally admits it. ♡




this is fake


----------



## Chris

alise said:


> this is fake



I knew you'd say something like this, so I made sure to take a screen cap:


----------



## Lauren

Yay! Elise just let lose and be the sweety we know you are!


----------



## Pathetic

Tina said:


> I knew you'd say something like this, so I made sure to take a screen cap:




wtf photoshopped


----------



## Cory

[19:54:47] 6<benmjy6> I'm watching Frozen for the 5th time
[19:54:51] 6<MozzarellaSticks6> Because coconut rum is the best
[19:54:56] 6<Cap6> ty
[19:55:03] 6<Cap6> :-(
[19:55:05] 6<Flop6> You know jubs you're going to have to change your avatar before Disney releases a <censored> Frozen sequel
[19:55:07] 6<MozzarellaSticks6> Ben that's weak
[19:55:09] 23* Lauren|iPhone (~LaureniP@protectedhost-6790A310.cable.virginm.net23) has joined
[19:55:16] 6<MozzarellaSticks6> Ppl have watched way more times
[19:55:21] 24* 28Lauren|iPhone is now known as 18Lauren
[19:55:28] 6<Jubs46> you know
[19:55:33] 6<Jubs46> I'll change it in a few monutes


----------



## radical6

Benmjy said:


> who are you even comparing Harry to because I'm white, have curly hair and am also a loser.


harry and a friend of mine



Tina said:


> [18:10:52]  <elise->	 i can only crush on harry and kallie
> 
> 
> She finally admits it. ♡



this is fake she only loves me


----------



## Flop

[20:35] <Shiny> flop u rich
[20:35] <Shiny> buy me a wii u
[20:36] <Flop> No I just sell small children to Jubs
[20:36] <~Jubs4> i pay top dollar


----------



## Superpenguin

[22:07] <elise-> ill stick to harry ok?


----------



## Pathetic

Superpenguin said:


> [22:07] <elise-> ill stick to harry ok?



please stop faking all these quotes

[22:07] <elise-> ill stick to kallie ok?


----------



## ShinySandwich

<elise-> whi d rev *** is tag
<Shiny> wat
<+Horus> ^wat
<elise-> Wyf
<Mahou> what
<Cap> hi ben
<Callaway> wut
<Mahou> why do u type like harry
<elise-> Im on NY phonw
<Mahou> ok
<elise-> I staryed using it BC my tablet 
<+Horus> on a NY payphone?


----------



## Solar

<Bidoof> Benmjy: i like u nd i want u to be my gf
<tsundere> is it me ben
<tsundere> sorry jake hes mine
<Mahou> ben smh
<Cap> ben has a gf
<Mahou> oops i meant jake but w/e B)
<Benmjy> wait what just happened


----------



## Capella

[22:12] <Shiny> gg
[22:13] <Mahou> cap is really cool 
[22:13] <Danielkang2> lol I'm getting 5000 from callaway
[22:13] <Shiny>  cap is really cool
[22:13] <Danielkang2> cap is really cool
[22:13] <Bidoof>  cap is really cool gets 
[22:13] <Danielkang2> cap is really coo
[22:13] <Shiny> cap is really cool
thanks guys


----------



## ShinySandwich

<elise-> Gwhat tge kfuwk


----------



## Jake

ShinySandwich said:


> <elise-> Gwhat tge kfuwk



if u squint it kinda looks like she said kiwi fruit


----------



## Pathetic

<elises> hungry..what to eat
<Flak3> fried chicken
<%Tinaa> fried puppies


----------



## Superpenguin

[13:59] <epona> The video was cool but mildly uncomfortable
[13:59] <elise-> like ur face


----------



## Beary

[19:17] <elise-> harry is cute dnt tell him i said that


----------



## Pathetic

LittleBeary said:


> [19:17] <elise-> harry is cute dnt tell him i said that



I TOLD YOU NOT TO


----------



## Beary

alise said:


> I TOLD YOU NOT TO



2 bad


----------



## Solar

alise said:


> I TOLD YOU NOT TO



At least you admit it so I don't have to show people the screenshot


----------



## ShinySandwich

* Flop is now known as FlopTheWizard
<Shiny> bye
* FlopTheWizard (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) Quit (Quit: FlopTheWizard)
<Cap> who wants to join the roflcopters clan??
<`lynn105> cap that is so funny to me for some reason
* Benmjy (~Benmjy@protectedhost-9941D940.hsd1.il.comcast.net) Quit (Quit: Be back soon )
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) has joined #belltree
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) Quit (Quit: Flop)
<Shiny> rip
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) has joined #belltree
<Flop> Pretty sure I broke irc
<elise-> N00B
<Shiny> u did
<`lynn105> wb flop
<DarkthVader> ur mom broke irc
<elise-> pwnt
<Shiny> o
* DarkthVader drops mic
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) Quit (Quit: Flop)
<Shiny> gj
<Zeiro> OOOOOOHH
<Shiny> gfj
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) has joined #belltree
<Shiny> hi
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) Quit (Quit: Flop)
<Shiny> bye
<Cap> its funny to every1
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) has joined #belltree
<Shiny> hi
<DarkthVader> hi
<DarkthVader> soz i didn't mean it
<DarkthVader> k
<Flop> JUST STOP RECONNECTING ERGH
<Shiny> lul
<Cap> hi darkth hi flop
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) Quit (Quit: Flop)
<Shiny> 
<Shiny> bye
<Mahou> gg flop
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) has joined #belltree
<Zeiro> hi flop
<Shiny> hi
<Flop> D:
<Cap> Thank you!
* Flop (~Flopolopa@protectedhost-C0344BE8.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com) Quit (Quit: Flop)
<Shiny> lul
<Mahou> smh
<elise-> dies

RIP Flop


----------



## ShinySandwich

<elises-> fJESUS I ACCDENTALLY BSNGED MY HED ON GHEVWALL
<Cap> omg me too i hate it when i accdentally bsnged my hed on ghewall
<@Thunder> could you repeat that elise i think you might've not made any sense whatsoever


----------



## VillageDweller

<Thunder> for my uncharted update i have no idea how destiny is dong

why have i seen so many quotes from thunder about dongs. he is hiding something


----------



## Beary

[08:10] <VillageDweller> ney  beayr
[08:10] * Joins: Bendalf_
[08:10] <Littlebeary> Elise is rubbing off on you


----------



## Beary

[12:53] <Shiny> boobs


----------



## epona

Superpenguin said:


> [13:59] <epona> The video was cool but mildly uncomfortable
> [13:59] <elise-> like ur face



She was talking to u get out of here nick


----------



## Pathetic

<elise-> who dis
<VillageDweller> hi my name is princess consuela bananahammock


----------



## Chris

*[12:31:02]  <VillageDweller>	 i am also a kettle*
[12:31:07]  <elise->	 wtf???^
[12:31:11]  <VillageDweller>	 with portable teabags
[12:31:11]  <%Tinaa>	 Amazing!
[12:31:11]  <elise->	 ??????
[12:31:12]  <VillageDweller>	 and milk
[12:31:13]  <VillageDweller>	 and sugar
[12:31:19]  <+Lauren>	 what have I missed
*[12:31:21]  <elise->	 i love a kettle????????????*
[12:31:21]  <%Tinaa>	 I'll pass on the sugar.
[12:31:24]  <elise->	 wwhat?????????
[12:31:25]  <+Lauren>	 i turn my computer off for one night
*[12:31:27]  <%Tinaa>	 She loves him!*


More proof.


----------



## Yui Z

*[14:23] <elise-> harry ur not my bae anymore
[14:23] <Yui-Z> That won't last long*
[14:23] * epona is now known as Unidentified41927
*[14:23] <VillageDweller> lmao*
*[14:23] <elise-> excus me?*
*[14:23] <elise-> do u think ill run back 2 him?*
[14:23] * Unidentified41927 is now known as Annie
*[14:23] <Yui-Z> Yes*
[14:24] <Annie> So done with this connection
*[14:24] <elise-> ur wrong
[14:24] <elise-> im never getting back w him
[14:24] <elise-> ever*

_Three minutes later..._

*[14:27] <elise-> ok i love harry again :]
[14:27] <Yui-Z> Knew it.*
*[14:28] <elise-> jk i hate him*
[14:29] <VillageDweller> wow
[14:29] <elise-> :]
*[14:29] <VillageDweller> r u sure u rnt slipping between personalitis*


----------



## Pathetic

STOP POSTING PROOF ON THS THREAD


----------



## Cariad

No don't stop! We want more proof!


----------



## Yui Z

alise said:


> STOP POSTING PROOF ON THS THREAD



So you admit it?


----------



## Pathetic

Yui Z said:


> So you admit it?



NO
wat are u even talkking about


----------



## oath2order

[19:20:42] <+oath2order> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand eenie meanie minie moe I'm going to kill cap
[19:20:42] <+Crystal> protect me elise
[19:20:44] <+oath2order> !vote Cap
[19:20:44] <+Cap> u were peasant last time
[19:20:45] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (1 to lynch) |||
[19:20:45] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cap - 1 (oath2order) |||
[19:20:45] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cap has been lynched. |||
[19:20:45] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cap was a Villain (mafia). |||


----------



## nard

[19:41] <+Lauren> i swear ill call you right now and play it
[19:41] <Fuzzles> .-.
[19:41] <Fuzzles> Play what...?
[19:42] <Fuzzles> Candy Land?


----------



## Beary

[16:44] <+Superpenguin> !vote oath2order
[16:44] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (1 to lynch) |||
[16:44] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || oath2order - 1 (Superpenguin) |||
[16:44] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || oath2order has been lynched. |||
[16:44] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || oath2order was a Kingmaker (town). |||

[16:44] <+Crystal> chicken
[16:44] <+Littlebeary> LOL
[16:44] <+oath2order> WOW
[16:44] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -v oath2order
[16:44] <+Superpenguin> omg oops


----------



## Capella

n00b


----------



## Solar

<Natty> oh btw I'm god lol
<Natty> good * IMG
<Natty> OMG *


----------



## oath2order

[00:54:12] <+Tom29193> You "inspected" Crystal N1, when really you killed them and turned Green Goo as a result. You baited Shiny, a cop, to reveal more and more information. They die the following night. Tsun constantly wants to lynch me all game, why not take that chance to kill them and frame me?
[00:54:31] <+Cap> i said i was 1 shot so many times omfg
[00:54:39] <+Tom29193> N1 I blocked Crystal (TOWN ROLEBLOCKER) because I thought they might be scum this time around
[00:54:43] <+elise-> BUT CAP U SAID
[00:54:54] <+Cap> when did i say that
[00:55:00] <+elise-> OMG
[00:55:01] <+Tom29193> Cap has only said 1 shot cop
[00:55:06] * Crystal (~TFlash@protectedhost-32C762AD.dhcp.mdfd.or.charter.com) Quit (Connection reset by peer)
[00:55:08] <04~Jubs4> woah look at tom here bringing irc mafia to the next level
[00:55:10] <04~Jubs4> #proud
[00:55:10] <+elise-> but then she said
[00:55:12] <04~Jubs4> okbye
[00:55:22] <+elise-> "what i said that"
[00:55:24] <+Tom29193> <3 Jubs4
[00:55:31] <+elise-> "what no"
[00:55:34] <+elise-> ...
[00:55:39] <oath2order> wow
#belltreemafia You need voice (+v) (#belltreemafia)
[00:55:47] <+Cap> i said what no bcus purpl said crystal is good at killing off skum 
[00:55:56] <+Purpl> Stitch was obviously the one to kill Crystal, he was mafia and turned Green Goo. I did not bait Shiny. If I wanted information I could've asked. The tsun thing was a joke, as tsun merely wanted you lynched because she doesn't like you
[00:55:57] <+Purpl> .
[00:55:59] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (3 to lynch) |||
[00:56:00] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Purpl - 1 (Tom29193) |||
[00:56:00] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Tom29193 - 2 (Cap Purpl) |||
[00:56:15] <+elise-> but..what about the "what i said that?"


REKT


----------



## oath2order

[02:04:37] <+Natty> you'll never be a royal, Shiny
[02:04:37] <+Crystal> pls no
[02:04:42] <+Natty> !vote Shiny
[02:04:43] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (1 to lynch) |||
[02:04:43] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Shiny - 1 (Natty) |||
[02:04:43] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Shiny has been lynched. |||
[02:04:43] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Shiny was a Peasant (town). |||


----------



## Capella

[00:30] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +m
[00:30] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is day 1. It takes 2 votes to lynch. |||
[00:30] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Cap Crystal elise- |||
[00:30] <+Crystal> nooo not townie
[00:30] <+elise-> 
[00:30] <+Cap>  ???
[00:31] <+elise-> SUPAAA SAINTTTT
[00:31] <+Cap> thats usually for flirting or evil 
[00:31] <+Cap> ur evil
[00:31] <+Cap> !vote elise-
[00:31] <+elise-> wtf
[00:31] <+Crystal> !vote elise-
[00:31] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (2 to lynch) |||
[00:31] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || elise- - 2 (Cap Crystal) |||
[00:31] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || elise- has been lynched. |||
[00:31] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || elise- has been lynched! You all gang up on Crystal and take them down for this horrific crime. |||
[00:31] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Crystal was a Townie (town). |||
[00:31] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || elise- was a Super-Saint (town). |||
[00:31] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vv Crystal elise-
[00:31] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[00:31] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (mafia: Cap) |||
[00:31] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: Cap (Mafioso) |||
[00:31] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Crystal (Townie) elise- (Super-Saint) |||


----------



## Pathetic

18<MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Cap VillageDweller |||
18<Cap> ok
19* 19stitch (~TFlash@protectedhost-149BDDA9.hsd1.wa.comcast.net) has joined #belltreemafia
31<elise->30 I SHOULDVE
22* #belltreemafia :You need voice (+v) (#belltreemafia)
31<elise->30 KILLED
22* #belltreemafia :You need voice (+v) (#belltreemafia)
31<elise->30 HARRY
22* #belltreemafia :You need voice (+v) (#belltreemafia)
31<elise->30 !!!!!!!!!
22* #belltreemafia :You need voice (+v) (#belltreemafia)


----------



## Marii

[19:54:13] <+Superpenguin> it died
[19:54:13] <+VillageDweller> why hasnt the gamd started
[19:54:13] <+Mari> !xmafia go
[19:54:16] <+Superpenguin> Mafia bot died
[19:54:17] <+Mari> did bot die
[19:54:18] <+VillageDweller> mari u broke it smh
[19:54:20] <+Crystal> I'm Cap you idiot
[19:54:21] <+stitch> crap
[19:54:21] <+Superpenguin> bot died
[19:54:21] <+Cap> rip
[19:54:22] <+Natty> omg
[19:54:22] <+Shiny> gg mari
[19:54:23] <+elise-> lol mari ur dum
[19:54:24] <+Superpenguin> MARI U BROKE THE BOT
[19:54:27] <+Shiny> mari broke it
[19:54:27] <+VillageDweller> gg
[19:54:28] <+Mari> what
[19:54:29] <+Shiny> ^
[19:54:31] <+elise-> JUBS
[19:54:31] <+Cap> mari how could u

cyberbullying


----------



## Beary

[19:04] <+Cap> !gumby Elvis's ass
[19:04] * MafiaTBT puts on some spike-toed boots and proceeds to vigorously kick Elvis's ass in the nuts over and over and over and over and over and over and over...
[19:04] <+Cap> LOL


----------



## Capella

LittleBeary said:


> [19:04] <+Cap> !gumby Elvis's ass
> [19:04] * MafiaTBT puts on some spike-toed boots and proceeds to vigorously kick Elvis's ass in the nuts over and over and over and over and over and over and over...
> [19:04] <+Cap> LOL



i never said that wth


----------



## Beary

Capella said:


> i never said that wth



shhhhhhhhhhh <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

[19:12] <Littlebeary> Jubs4
[19:12] <Littlebeary> we killed the bot again


----------



## Beary

[20:03] * Mari casually pours gasoline all over jubs's body
[20:03] <Littlebeary> we playing mafia
[20:03] <Littlebeary> LMAO
[20:03] <elise-> kinky


----------



## Marii

[00:42:16] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is night 0. Night ends in 180 s (or when all choices are in). Submit actions to MafiaTBT. |||
[00:42:18] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Cap Crystal elise- Mari oath2order Shiny Superpenguin |||
[00:42:35] -> *mafiatbt* kill2 crystal Shiny
[00:42:36] -MafiaTBT- Action confirmed.
[00:42:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
[00:43:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Crystal has been killed. |||
[00:43:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Crystal was a Vicious Werewolf (wolf). |||
[00:43:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Shiny has been killed. |||
[00:43:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Shiny was a Alpha Werewolf (wolf). |||
[00:43:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || oath2order has been killed. |||
[00:43:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || oath2order was a Nonvoter (town). |||
[00:43:03] * MafiaTBT sets mode: +vvvv Cap Mari Superpenguin elise-
[00:43:03] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[00:43:05] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Cap elise- Mari oath2order Superpenguin) |||
[00:43:07] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Cap (Network Robot) elise- (Retired Arsonist) Mari (Doublekiller) oath2order (Nonvoter) Superpenguin (Gunsmith) |||
[00:43:08] <Shiny> wat
[00:43:08] <+Mari> YESS
[00:43:09] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || wolf: Crystal (Vicious Werewolf) Shiny (Alpha Werewolf) |||
[00:43:11] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vvvv Cap Mari Superpenguin elise-
[00:43:11] <Mari> I DOUBLEKILLED CRYSTAL AND SHINY
[00:43:12] <Mari> LMFAO
[00:43:13] <Shiny> wat
[00:43:14] <elise-> ....
[00:43:18] <Shiny> ...
[00:43:18] <oath2order> oh look she died ha
[00:43:19] <Mari> DUUUUDE
[00:43:23] <Superpenguin> o
[00:43:25] <Mari> I ultimate yolo'd and it WORKED??? LMAO
[00:43:27] <oath2order> THANK YOU MARI.

omg I got so lucky

- - - Post Merge - - -

[00:46:43] <+Superpenguin> can we just walk into the sunset as an arsonist couple?
[00:46:50] <+oath2order> I think so
[00:46:53] * Quits: elise- (Mibbit@AA0B4FEC.76AABD76.6DA3D269.IP) (Quit: http://www.mibbit.com ajax IRC Client)
[00:46:55] <+Superpenguin> <3

I'm shipping it.


----------



## oath2order

[00:48:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is day 5. It takes 2 votes to lynch. |||
[00:48:55] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: oath2order Superpenguin |||
[00:48:55] <+oath2order> !vote nolynch
[00:48:56] <+oath2order> !vote nolynch
[00:48:56] <+oath2order> !vote nolynch
[00:48:56] <+oath2order> !vote nolynch
[00:48:56] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (2 to lynch) |||
[00:48:56] <+oath2order> !vote nolynch
[00:48:56] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || No Lynch - 1 (oath2order) |||
[00:48:59] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || The town has voted for no lynch. |||
[00:49:01] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || No kills have happened in the past 4 days. |||
[00:49:03] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[00:49:04] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over. It's a draw! |||

Yeah basically SP and I are an arsonist couple. I primed nobody, and instantly hit vote nolynch as day started.


----------



## oath2order

[01:29:02] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Superpenguin has been killed. |||
[01:29:03] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Superpenguin was a Bodyguard (town). |||
[01:29:05] -MafiaTBT- Inspection successful. Superpenguin is town.

YEAH I KIND OF FIGURED THAT OUT MAFIABOT


----------



## Yui Z

[09:26] <Cap> y didnt u klaim
[09:26] <elise-> i was lookinh up cuddling
[09:27] <elise-> =(


----------



## Capella

[03:41] <+Cap> !vote cap
[03:41] <+Cap> vote for me and u die
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || It is day 1. It takes 2 votes to lynch. |||
[03:41] <+VillageDweller> !vote cap
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Living players: Cap elise- VillageDweller |||
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (2 to lynch) |||
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cap - 2 (Cap VillageDweller) |||
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cap has been lynched. |||
[03:41] <+VillageDweller> <3
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cap has been lynched! You all gang up on VillageDweller and take them down for this horrific crime. |||
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VillageDweller was a Mafioso (mafia). |||
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Cap was a Super-Saint (town). |||
[03:41] <+elise-> lol gg
[03:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -vv Cap VillageDweller
[03:41] <VillageDweller> LOL
[03:41] * MafiaTBT sets mode: -m
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Game over! Winners: (town: Cap elise-) |||
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || mafia: VillageDweller (Mafioso) |||
[03:41] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || town: Cap (Super-Saint) elise- (Townie) |||


----------



## f11

[09:31] <Crystal> where`s elejesus


----------



## Beary

[11:49] * Beary sits on Harry's head
[11:49] <+Kuma> All hail Elise
[11:49] <+elise-> BEARY WHAT U TRYIN DO
[11:49] <+elise-> WHY U SITIN ON MY BAES HEAD
[11:49] <+Beary> IM SITTEN ON HIS HEAD
[11:49] <+Kuma> XD
[11:49] <+elise-> time to die
[11:49] <+Beary> IS THAT A PROBLEM
[11:49] <+elise-> !vote Beary
[11:49] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || VOTE COUNT (1 to lynch) |||
[11:49] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Beary - 1 (elise-) |||
[11:49] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Beary has been lynched. |||
[11:49] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Beary was a Peasant (town). |||


----------



## oath2order

[01:17:19] <+elise-> oath us quiet 2
[01:17:24] <+Cap> OATHS NOT PLAYING
[01:17:26] <+Cap> DUMB NOOB


----------



## Capella

[22:23] <~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || lynn105 was a Satan (town). |||


----------



## Pathetic

Superpenguin>	!vote Mari
<elise-> sorry back
<Mari> nicK WHY
<Mari> omfg u senile old man cop
<Mari> go back to ur rocking chair pls


----------



## Capella

[4:06] <Cap> there was an ad for a horror movie on a disney channel song  
[04:07] <VillageDweller> cap
[04:07] <VillageDweller> are you listening to teen beach movie
[04:08] <Cap> maybe....
[04:08] <Cap> its tsuns fault !!!1
[04:10] <%Tinaa> i still don't know what that is
[04:10] <%Tinaa> and tsun's videos don't play in uk ;-;
[04:11] <Cap> its a move about two teens going back in time and theres a war between bikers and surfers??? idk  
[04:12] <Bidoof> hello
[04:14] <Cap> hi
[04:15] <~Jubs4> wtf lol
[04:15] <~Jubs4> bikers vs surfers
[04:16] <Bidoof> is it like romeo and juliet??
[04:16] <Bidoof> the bikers are the montagoes and the surfers are the capricorns
[04:16] <@Thunder> why would surfers and bikers get in a fight anyway
[04:17] <@Thunder> it's not like they have to fight over the ocean or the roads
[04:17] <Bidoof> maybe like
[04:17] <Cap> idk my friend told me about it 
[04:17] <@Thunder> unless these people bike on the ocean
[04:17] <Bidoof> they are doin a triathlon
[04:17] <Bidoof> but not rly
[04:17] <Bidoof> but when the surfers get out of the water they just wanna run across the road but get hit by bikers?!??
[04:18] <@Thunder> makes sense
[04:18] <@Thunder> or when people are surfing they get hit by bikers
[04:19] <@Thunder> maybe the surfers are surfing on the roads and hitting bikers

discussing teen beach movie


----------



## Justin

Please no longer post IRC Mafia quotes in here, and switch to posting them in a new thread here to avoid clogging this one up with Mafia: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?206833-IRC-Mafia-Quotes-Thread&p=3477100#post3477100

Thanks.


----------



## Prof Gallows




----------



## Marii

[20:24:23] <Tom29193> Maybe Jubs4 or Jer has to do something
[20:24:25] <Mari> how does that even happen
[20:24:26] <elises> well i prounouce it like
[20:24:29] <Mari> maybe if there was one L
[20:24:29] <tsundere> im going to share my schedule with some of these people so ill see them in every single one of my classes i want them to burn in hell
[20:24:29] <elises> ka-lee
[20:24:30] <~Jubs4> huh
[20:24:32] <@ZR388> what
[20:24:33] <~Jer> huh
[20:24:34] <tsundere> ya its ka-lee
[20:24:36] <elises> o
[20:24:37] <elises> yes
[20:24:39] <elises> nailed it
[20:24:41] <Mari> LOL
[20:24:44] <Ashtot> what
[20:24:46] <Tom29193> I didn't ping Jamie
[20:24:52] <Ashtot> lol
[20:24:54] <Tom29193> what is happening
[20:24:57] <@ZR388> Yeah. I just sort of show up
[20:24:58] <@ZR388> sup
[20:25:01] <Mari> Precisely why I'm lol'ing
[20:25:12] <~Jubs4> you made the mod mating call tom
[20:25:12] <Tom29193> Oh. How are you today?
[20:25:18] <~Jer> o.0
[20:25:21] <@ZR388> Almost out of meds
[20:25:22] <elises> mod mating call????????????????
[20:25:22] <@Kaiaa> Hello all
[20:25:24] <Mari> LMAO
[20:25:24] <@ZR388> other than that alive
[20:25:27] <@ZR388> OH HELLO KAIAA
[20:25:28] <@Kaiaa> Eeee Eeee!
[20:25:30] <Mari> oh gee
[20:25:30] <~Jubs4> WE DESCEND UPON YOU
[20:25:33] <Mari> What the
[20:25:34] <Mari> LOL
[20:25:34] <Tom29193> I didn't saw anything about collectibles
[20:25:36] <Tom29193> *say
[20:25:37] <Ashtot> AHhhhhhhh!
[20:25:38] <Mari> Tom what have you done
[20:25:38] <@Kaiaa> No one came....
[20:25:39] <elises> jubs
[20:25:43] <Ashtot> The mods are upon us!
[20:25:48] <elises> will u marry me  u said maybe is tht yes or no
[20:25:49] <@Kaiaa> I heard mods talking
[20:25:51] <Tom29193> Cacaw
[20:25:53] <~Jubs4> -um!!!!!
[20:25:54] <@Kaiaa> I need to be with my own kind

I am so confused


----------



## radical6

<@Thunder> the secret is i splash my face with pepsi every morning
<@Thunder> keeps my skin looking young
<tsundere> pepsi is fking gross
<tsundere> weirdo
<elise-> eww soda
<elise-> in general
<~Jer> 
<+Horus> for once I agree with tsun
<elise-> horus can i call u pickle
<tsundere> splash your face with acid thunder i heard that helps a lot
<elise-> yes ok
<+Horus> you may
<elise-> pickle
<+Horus> ?
<@Thunder> whoa youre right tsun
<@Thunder> i cant see you anymore it's a miracle
<elise-> pwnt
<tsundere> you fker
<elise-> waifu
<`lynn105> lol
<+Horus> OHHHH
<+Horus> OHHH

****er


----------



## Jake

21:41		*** VillageDweller joined #belltree
21:42		*** VillageDweller is now known as Unidentified20633
21:43		*** Unidentified20633 quit (Quit: Unidentified20633)
21:44		*** VillageDweller joined #belltree
21:44		*** VillageDweller quit (Quit: VillageDweller)
21:44		*** VillageDweller joined #belltree
21:44		*** VillageDweller quit (Quit: VillageDweller)
21:45		*** VillageDweller joined #belltree
21:45		*** VillageDweller quit (Quit: VillageDweller)
21:47		*** VillageDweller joined #belltree


----------



## Beary

Prof Gallows said:


>



Okay, I know I was tired today
I saw this as Karla


----------



## Superpenguin

[11:38] <Kekai> you put it in your mouth and swallow


----------



## epona

Superpenguin said:


> [11:38] <Kekai> you put it in your mouth and swallow



Nick you corrupt little boy we were talking about mint choc chip icecream


----------



## radical6

<tsundere> harry lets go shopping here https://38.media.tumblr.com/715f09e65cec819263de1cb2af5b7330/tumblr_n91pu28UBY1re0fkno1_500.jpg
<VillageDweller> byee
* Maverick (~TFlash@protectedhost-A24CC69.consolidated.net) has left #belltree
<Mahou> tsun ≖‿≖ i said i would take u but
<MozzarellaSticks> Tsun is the like Build A Bear but instead you build fursuits?
<tsundere> yes
<~Jubs4> oh god
<Shiny> my internet broke
<Mahou> like kigurumis?


----------



## Capella

[01:18] <+stitch> my bowser  went nuts


----------



## Prof Gallows

[17:10] <@ProfGallows> I evoke Walt Disney
[17:10] <@ProfGallows> summon me Justin
[17:10] <@ProfGallows> all that is Jubbly
[17:10] <epona> Yeah gallows 
[17:11] <@ProfGallows> I need everyone's help with this summon damn. Help me summon Jubs!
[17:11] <+Lauren> JUBS
[17:11] <+Lauren> JUBS
[17:11] <@ZR388> gallows
[17:11] <+Lauren> JUBS
[17:11] <@ZR388> you have to
[17:11] <+Lauren> JUBS
[17:11] <@ZR388> hold a picture of elsa in front of a mirror
[17:11] <@ZR388> close your eyes
[17:11] <@ZR388> and say 'hans is a hero' three times
[17:12] <@ProfGallows> good thing I keep a picture of elsa close by!
[17:14] <@ProfGallows> okay
[17:14] <@ProfGallows> repeat Jubs
[17:15] <@ProfGallows> everyone
[17:15] <elise-> jubs
[17:15] <lynn105> jubs
[17:15] <@ProfGallows> jubsjubsjubsjubsjubsjubsjubsjubs
[17:15] <+Lauren> JUBS
[17:15] * Javocado (~TFlash@protectedhost-CAF33914.dhcp.rvsd.ca.charter.com) has joined #belltree
[17:16] <@ProfGallows> YOU'RE NOT JUBS
[17:16] <%Tinaa> JUBS JUBS JUBS JUBS JUBS.
[17:16] <lynn105> jubs jubs jubs
[17:17] <@ProfGallows> I give up. Obviously I suck at summoning
[17:17] * Jubs4 (~textual@protectedhost-CE18FCC2.gv.shawcable.net) has joined #belltree
[17:17] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jubs4 Jubs4
[17:17] <@ProfGallows> oh


----------



## Cory

[17:43:55] 6<epona6> Going to colorado for a week soon yoo lmao 
[17:44:01] 6<Natty6> lol
[17:44:07] 6<Cory6> get high there
[17:44:12] 6<Cory6> what is it lauren
[17:44:18] 6<Javocado6> dabble in that dankery
[17:44:20] 6<epona6> No!! I am meeting my nephew 
[17:44:22] 6<Lauren6> cant post it here
[17:44:22] 6<Lauren6> rude
[17:44:34] 6<Cory6> get high with him!
[17:44:43] 6<epona6> He's 3 months old 
[17:44:46] 6<Cory6> oh awk
[17:44:48] 6<Natty6> L
[17:44:48] 6<Natty6> LOL
[17:44:49] 6<Javocado6> lmao


----------



## Flop

Prof Gallows said:


> [17:10] <@ProfGallows> I evoke Walt Disney
> [17:10] <@ProfGallows> summon me Justin
> [17:10] <@ProfGallows> all that is Jubbly
> [17:10] <epona> Yeah gallows
> [17:11] <@ProfGallows> I need everyone's help with this summon damn. Help me summon Jubs!
> [17:11] <+Lauren> JUBS
> [17:11] <+Lauren> JUBS
> [17:11] <@ZR388> gallows
> [17:11] <+Lauren> JUBS
> [17:11] <@ZR388> you have to
> [17:11] <+Lauren> JUBS
> [17:11] <@ZR388> hold a picture of elsa in front of a mirror
> [17:11] <@ZR388> close your eyes
> [17:11] <@ZR388> and say 'hans is a hero' three times
> [17:12] <@ProfGallows> good thing I keep a picture of elsa close by!
> [17:14] <@ProfGallows> okay
> [17:14] <@ProfGallows> repeat Jubs
> [17:15] <@ProfGallows> everyone
> [17:15] <elise-> jubs
> [17:15] <lynn105> jubs
> [17:15] <@ProfGallows> jubsjubsjubsjubsjubsjubsjubsjubs
> [17:15] <+Lauren> JUBS
> [17:15] * Javocado (~TFlash@protectedhost-CAF33914.dhcp.rvsd.ca.charter.com) has joined #belltree
> [17:16] <@ProfGallows> YOU'RE NOT JUBS
> [17:16] <%Tinaa> JUBS JUBS JUBS JUBS JUBS.
> [17:16] <lynn105> jubs jubs jubs
> [17:17] <@ProfGallows> I give up. Obviously I suck at summoning
> [17:17] * Jubs4 (~textual@protectedhost-CE18FCC2.gv.shawcable.net) has joined #belltree
> [17:17] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jubs4 Jubs4
> [17:17] <@ProfGallows> oh



LOL


----------



## oath2order

[13:10:56] <%Tinaa> I don't mind the initial taste - it's the aftertaste that's overwhelming. D:
[13:11:07] <oath2order> THAT;S WHAT SHE SIAID
[13:11:26] <%Tinaa> I ALMOST SPAT BEER OVER MY SCREEN


----------



## Superpenguin

[13:48] <Yui-Z> Newbie: I have a question... Everyone else: Welcome!


----------



## Marii

[23:46:08] * Now talking in #belltreepuns
[23:46:12] <Mari> why were you serious
[23:46:16] <Mari> Rather
[23:46:16] <@oath2order> lol
[23:46:19] <Mari> Why so serious?
[23:46:21] * Joins: Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net)
[23:46:22] <Mari> HAHA GET IT? GET THE JOKE?
[23:46:23] <Mari> BECAUSE
[23:46:25] <Mari> I'M THE JOKER??
[23:46:26] <Mahou> no
[23:46:27] <@oath2order> HAHAHA


----------



## Gandalf

Hey, remember that this thread is for Bell Tree IRC quotes only. The Post Quality and Behaviour rules still apply and ignoring them may incur a warning or infraction on the forum.


----------



## Capella

[16:43]  <Crystal> His nude body was always beatiful


----------



## Lio Fotia

[20:35] <@Thunder> TOO LITTLE TOO LATE
[20:35] <Callaway> ahhh
[20:35] <@Thunder> oh hi call
[20:35] <@Thunder> nice timing
[20:35] <Callaway> Hi
[20:35] <Callaway> I know


----------



## BungoTheElf

RIP LMAO

[23:42] * Quits: Kekai (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Mahou (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Kip2 (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Thunder (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Hound00med (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Shiny (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Unidentified5932 (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Justin__ (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Unidentified11525 (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Javocado (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Cap (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: AAA (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Aaron2 (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Tom29193 (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Crystal (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Superpenguin (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: aske (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Bidoof (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: ZR388 (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Flop (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Needle (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Jubs4 (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Redlatios (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Jer (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: jey (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: `Ablaze (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: elise- (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Horus (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: INeedACNL (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Mari (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: ChanBot (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Unidentified13047 (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: rwayy (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: Kuma (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[23:42] * Quits: oath2order (Ainur.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(11:41:31 PM) Jubs4: its still working i think there's a channel split
(11:41:42 PM) Kekai left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:42 PM) Mahou left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:42 PM) MozzarellaSticks left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:42 PM) `lynn105 left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:42 PM) Zig left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:42 PM) heimerdonger left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:42 PM) Kip2 left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) Thunder left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) Hound00med left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) `Ablaze left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) elise- left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) Horus left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) INeedACNL left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) Mari left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) ChanBot left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) Unidentified13047 left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) rwayy left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) Kuma left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:43 PM) oath2order left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
(11:41:45 PM) Jubs4: ...
(11:41:46 PM) Jubs4: there
(11:41:54 PM) Shiny: rip
(11:42:04 PM) Redlatios left the room (quit: Client exited).
(11:42:05 PM) Superpenguin: ahahahaha
(11:42:19 PM) Bidoof: rip peasants
(11:42:26 PM) Cap: nerds
(11:42:33 PM) Superpenguin: only the best survived
(11:42:37 PM) Tom29193: rip everyone


----------



## Pathetic

Tom said:


> (11:41:31 PM) Jubs4: its still working i think there's a channel split
> (11:41:42 PM) Kekai left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:42 PM) Mahou left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:42 PM) MozzarellaSticks left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:42 PM) `lynn105 left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:42 PM) Zig left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:42 PM) heimerdonger left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:42 PM) Kip2 left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) Thunder left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) Hound00med left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) `Ablaze left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) elise- left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) Horus left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) INeedACNL left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) Mari left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) ChanBot left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) Unidentified13047 left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) rwayy left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) Kuma left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:43 PM) oath2order left the room (quit: Enterprise.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net).
> (11:41:45 PM) Jubs4: ...
> (11:41:46 PM) Jubs4: there
> (11:41:54 PM) Shiny: rip
> (11:42:04 PM) Redlatios left the room (quit: Client exited).
> (11:42:05 PM) Superpenguin: ahahahaha
> (11:42:19 PM) Bidoof: rip peasants
> (11:42:26 PM) Cap: nerds
> (11:42:33 PM) Superpenguin: only the best survived
> (11:42:37 PM) Tom29193: rip everyone



31<elise->30 rip irc
18<`lynn105> LOL
18<`lynn105> wb makki
31<elise->30 WE ARE SURVIVORS
18<`lynn105> wooo


----------



## Superpenguin

[23:48] <Superpenguin> omg
[23:48] <Tom29193> Yeah let elise- stay trapped in the <censored> void
[23:48] <Superpenguin> ^
[23:48] <omg> rude....
[23:48] <Superpenguin> I bet omg is elise
[23:48] <Cap> ^^^^
[23:48] <omg> 
[23:48] <omg> itis om just testing it on my tablet you <censored>


----------



## Thunder

[22:43:45]	Thunder	sean, kip
[22:43:46]	Thunder	
[22:43:48]	Thunder	we're alone now
[22:44:04]	Hound00med	D:
[22:45:49]	Thunder	this is a survival situation
[22:45:56]	Thunder	we're gonna need supplies, kip get the wood
[22:46:05]	Thunder	sean go hunt some animals
[22:46:13]	Thunder	i'll keep an eye on our sleeping area
[22:46:19]	Thunder	make sure it doesn't go anywhere
[22:46:21]	Hound00med	Okayy 
[22:46:24]	Hound00med	Good idea!
[22:49:39]	Thunder	it's been ten days where is the rescue team

send help


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(12:28:10 PM) Tom29193: Chanbot would consider permanently banned Elise- for troublemaking and crimes against humanity
(12:28:13 PM) Voldemort [~Zr388@BellTreeForums.vhost] entered the room.
(12:28:14 PM) mode (+o Voldemort) by ChanBot
(12:28:16 PM) elise-: wtf
(12:28:19 PM) Tom29193: *would you
(12:28:20 PM) elise-: wat did i do
(12:28:28 PM) ChanBot: Maybe. Tempting.
(12:28:29 PM) lynn105: wb voldemort
(12:28:32 PM) elise-: oMG NOOOOOOOOO
(12:28:34 PM) Tom29193:


----------



## Pathetic

<VillageDweller> elise ive been hiding my true feelings for u...
<VillageDweller> i hate you


----------



## Cory

[18:36:50] 6<Kaiaa6> Elises sister! Yeah you! Stop that right now!
[18:37:09] 6<Kaiaa6> Sorry Elise, I don’t think that helped.
[18:37:22] 6<elise-6> wow thankx
[18:37:40] 6<Jubs46> moderator kaiaa DEMAND your sister stop right now
[18:37:42] 6<ChanBot6> ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL. ELISE'S SISTER I COMMAND YOU TO STOP
[18:37:44] 6<Jubs46> or she will be met with an infraction
[18:37:59] 6<Kaiaa6> I AM THE LAW!
[18:38:10] 6<elise-6> omg shes jsut laughging at u all
[18:38:10] 6<Kaiaa6> Oh yeah! You go ChanBot! 


----------



## Prof Gallows

[18:41] <elise-> (even tho shes like..stronger AND bigger)
[18:41] <@ProfGallows> is she also harder, better, and faster?
[18:42] <@Kaiaa> Are you daft? No!
[18:42] <@ProfGallows> wow no need to be a punk about it kaiaa
[18:42] <`lymon105> omg
[18:42] <~Jubs4> ...
[18:42] <~Jubs4> ......
[18:42] <elise-> .
[18:42] <elise-> no
[18:42] * @Kaiaa highfives all around
[18:42] <@Kaiaa> Yeaaaah!


----------



## Pathetic

<Jubs4> bye
<elise-> i love u jubs
* Jubs4 has quit (Quit: Goodbye)
<elise-> OMG
<elise-> NO!
<ProfGallows> LOL


----------



## radical6

<tsundere> dont sleep during guardians tho thunder
* epona (~anna-eloi@4B8A704E.F2D4CD6D.E5E08BAF.IP) Quit (Connection reset by peer)
<tsundere> so sleep rn or u will miss on it!1!
<@Thunder> i wont probably
<tsundere> i went to see it on friday on opening day except no one was there
<Superpenguin> you will tho and then you'll have to buy another ticket to see it again
<@Thunder> did you kill everyone else in the theater or somethin
<tsundere> no why would you ever accuse me of such a thing
<@Thunder> can't imagine it being empty unless you went to some little local place
<tsundere> there was like only 10-15 people there im like wtf
<tsundere> its by the mall so
<tsundere> and usually its crowded so idk why no one went 
<Superpenguin> cause you were there
<tsundere> thanks nick
<@Thunder> ouch
<Superpenguin> <3

duck fker


----------



## f11

[13:08] <Yui-Z> Hey Harry and Crystal
[13:08] <VillageDweller> 
[13:08] <elise-> i love u harry
[13:08] <%Tinaa> AIDEN
[13:08] <elise-> <33
[13:08] <%Tinaa> TRUNDLEPC
[13:08] <Pixelorez> Welcome, everybody.
[13:08] <%Tinaa> hey harry & crystal
[13:08] <Crystal> hello
[13:09] <VillageDweller> wow tina
[13:09] <elise-> brb
[13:09] <VillageDweller> he gets caps but we dont?
[13:09] <epona> ok brb laundrying
[13:09] <%Tinaa> I don't get to speak to him everyday ;-;
[13:09] <VillageDweller> to think i was gonna share that spag bol woth you i had tonight... ;-:
[13:09] <%Tinaa> omg you had spag bol!?
[13:09] <%Tinaa> HARRY I LOVE YOU. 
[13:10] <elise-> oh
[13:10] <%Tinaa> I GIVE MY WHOLE HEART AND SOUL TO YOU
[13:10] <%Tinaa> SO PLEASE SHARE YOUR SPAGHETTI BOLOGNESE
[13:10] <elise-> oh


----------



## epona

[22:11] <elise-> i love jubs nd harry
[22:11] <tsundere> why would u love GUYS???? why not me and annie
[22:11] <Shiny> i love annie
[22:11] <elise-> annie is yuck
[22:11] <elise-> and u are
[22:11] <tsundere> no she isnt
[22:11] <epona> excuse me



is bulla?ocht ? seo. t? bulla?ocht ar si?l san IRC. cosc ar elise!!!!!!!


----------



## Pathetic

<elise-> are you high??
<Cory> maybe


----------



## epona

[11:24] <%Tinaa> I think annie got lost.
[11:24] <%Tinaa> in the fridge.
[11:24] <VillageDweller> did she drowb
[11:25] <VillageDweller> boin
[11:25] <~Jubs4> i bet she did
[11:25] <+Horus> a coffin fit for Mr. Freeze
[11:25] <~Jubs4> i warned her 
[11:25] <~Jubs4> [03:08:47]  ~Jubs4:	dont drown
[11:25] <~Jubs4> SHE DIDNT LISTEN
[11:25] * ~Jubs4 sobs

i was gone for like 2 minutes


----------



## ShinySandwich

<+Horus> Hey, have you guys ever been on disney xd's website
<Shiny> no
<Yui-Z> Hi
<Shiny> hi
<+Horus> well do you like any shows on disney xd?
<Shiny> no
<VillageDweller> why
<VillageDweller> are u asking these things horus
<Shiny> it sucks
<+Horus> I've been watching a lot of their shows
<+Horus> I like them
<Shiny> wow
<Shiny> noob
<+Horus> list all the reasons why disney xd is bad
<Shiny> -sucks
<Shiny> -sucks
<VillageDweller> o
<+Horus> what did it ever do to you
<VillageDweller> like what
<VillageDweller> what do u like on didney xd
* VillageDweller was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
<~Jubs4> LOL
<+Horus> gg
<~Jubs4> GOD DAMMIT HORUS
<@Thunder> smh
* VillageDweller (~Harry@protectedhost-47387B02.red-81-47-93.staticip.rima-tde.net) has joined #belltree
<+Horus> I love this game
<VillageDweller> wat
<+Horus> wb
<+Horus> that was weird
<VillageDweller> cri did i fall into a trap
<VillageDweller> o ty
<VillageDweller> what did i even say lol
<+Horus> idk
<VillageDweller> r i p
<+Horus> w/e, what were you saying?
<VillageDweller> but yrah what do u like on disney xd
* VillageDweller was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
<+Horus> I'm laughing so hard
* VillageDweller (~Harry@protectedhost-47387B02.red-81-47-93.staticip.rima-tde.net) has joined #belltree
<VillageDweller> i
<VillageDweller>


----------



## Pathetic

<VillageDweller> poops<3
x
<Zig> Can you have children withthe grim reaper


----------



## Brad

[15:42] <Benmjy> wait does xD get you kicked
[15:42] * Benmjy has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)


----------



## Beary

[16:01] <Natty> smh stupid IRC mafia is keeping everyine from mkm
[16:01] <Natty> :c
[16:01] * Beary twirls in a circle
[16:02] <Beary> WATDUSAY
[16:02] <Javocado> : (
[16:02] * Beary FLIES TO IRC MAFIA
[16:02] <Tom29193> Hi Yui
[16:02] <Yui-phone> Hi Tom
[16:02] <Superpenguin> wow Beary is flying
[16:03] <elise-> mkm
[16:03] <Natty> elise
[16:03] <Natty> bb
[16:03] <Tom29193> Bears can't fly
[16:04] <Yui-phone> Actually I'd better go or I'll drain my batterye.e
[16:04] * Quits: Yui-phone (Quit: Yui-phone)
[16:04] <Superpenguin> Beary how are you flying then?
[16:04] <Natty> Bye
[16:04] <Natty> oh
[16:04] <lynn105> bears have wings
[16:04] <Natty> hi lynnnnn
[16:04] <Superpenguin> oh that explains it
[16:04] <Superpenguin> thx boops boops


----------



## Lio Fotia

<Jubs4_> i am waging war against the abomination that is the XD face
[21:38] * Jubs4_ has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[21:38] * Joins: Jubs4_
[21:38] <Jubs4_> FUCJK
[21:38] <Jubs4_> LOL


----------



## Cory

[19:27:03] 6<epona6> did you also know otters have a little pouch in their tummies where they store their favourite pebbles and rocks
[19:27:06] 23* Cap (~TFlash@protectedhost-29A1EE75.socal.res.rr.com23) has joined
[19:27:07] 6<Shiny6> haahahahahah
[19:27:13] 6<Shiny6> CAP
[19:27:14] 6<Cory6> lies
[19:27:34] 6<Shiny6> xxdDD
[19:27:38] 6<Lauren6>  epona: did you also know otters have a little pouch in their tummies where they store their favourite pebbles and rocks- i once asked an old lady if i could place her in my hand bag because she was so cute
[19:27:39] 6<Lauren6> XD
[19:27:49] 6<Cap6> wtf
[19:27:52] 6<Cory6> wtf
[19:27:53] 6<epona6> you are basically an otter
[19:27:57] 6<Cory6> she wouldnt fit
[19:27:57] 6<Javocado6> wtf
[19:28:06] 6<Lauren6> SHE WAS SO GOD DAMN CUTE
[19:28:11] 6<Lauren6> she was too old to run away
[19:28:14] 6<Cory6> pics or its not real
[19:28:18] 6<Javocado6> ^
[19:28:23] 6<Javocado6> pics or it's fic
[19:28:30] 6<Lauren6> i didn't do it lol
[19:28:33] 6<Lauren6> i would have been fired
[19:28:35] 6<Javocado6> I like cute little old ladies
[19:28:39] 6<Lauren6> i wanted to
[19:28:45] 6<Cory6> i pinch their cheeks
[19:28:50] 6<epona6> i volunteered with this soup kitchen for a while
[19:28:52] 6<Lauren6> jav you like anything with ****
[19:28:58] 6<Cory6> their asscheeks 
[19:29:03] 6<brad6> :I
[19:29:05] 6<epona6> and my favourite thing was sitting with little old people and keeping them company while they were having dinner
[19:29:09] 6<Javocado6> omg haha yes
[19:29:15] 6<brad6> Old people tell the coolest damn stories
[19:29:15] 6<Javocado6> this is why i love shiny
[19:29:18] 6<Lauren6> hehe yay boobies


----------



## PurplPanda

[15:26] <%Tinaa> wtf are hershey kisses?
[15:26] <tsundere> omg tina
[15:26] <Purpl> OMG TINAA
[15:26] <oath2order> what
[15:26] <Crystal> o
[15:26] <Crystal> omg
[15:26] <Superpenguin> TINA!
[15:26] <Callaway> american


----------



## radical6

* Bidoof is now known as Jesus|TakeTheWheel
<Aerious> ban bidoof
* Kekai|Away is now known as Kekai
<tsundere> dont be mean
* `Ablaze (~Ablaze@9EA34A2C.C9646E9C.D0E06BF5.IP) Quit (Ping timeout)
* Unidentified25118 is now known as Sonicdude41
<Aerious> ban bidoof
* Lafiel (~TFlash@protectedhost-1236E957.hsd1.ca.comcast.net) has joined #belltree
<tsundere> dont be mean be nice its better for the world 
<@Thunder> Redlatios: that's cowboy bebop
<Aerious> ban bidoof
<~Jer> stop aerious
<Aerious> :-(
* `Ablaze (~Ablaze@54E965B6.D23DFAB6.D0E06BF5.IP) has joined #belltree
<elise-> jer
<~Jer> hi
<Purpl> AERIOUS
<elise-> give me 5000 tbt
<Purpl> OMGG
<Aerious> hi tyler
<Redlatios> thanks Thunder
* Cap (~TFlash@protectedhost-29A1EE75.socal.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
<Superpenguin> CAP BBY!
<elise-> hi cap
<Superpenguin> I missed you
<Purpl> aerious play irc mafia
<elise-> no
<Cap> NICK BB !!!111 nd hi elise
<tsundere> ban nick 4 being mean 2 me plz
<Superpenguin> [23:21] <tsundere> dont be mean be nice its better for the world
<tsundere> see you need to be banned so the world will be better
<Superpenguin> wow
<Cap> I'm a syber kop and bullying is a serious offense. Knock it off!
<elise-> lok
<elise-> lol


----------



## BungoTheElf

[13:01] <lynn105> I have a 16 yr old brother
[13:01] <elise-> is he hot^
[13:01] <Shiny> is he hot
[13:01] <Bidoof> my brothers are 20 nd 22
[13:01] <elise-> WOW
[13:01] <Shiny> omg
[13:02] <Shiny> LOL
[13:02] <lynn105> he's really mean :B
[13:02] <lynn105> LOL
[13:02] <elise-> wow
[13:02] <elise-> beat his <censored>


----------



## Pathetic

<tsundere> ily tom


----------



## g u a v a

<RiceBunny>  Anyone that gets butthurt gets fisted.

wisdom


----------



## radical6

alise said:


> <tsundere> ily tom



this is fake


----------



## f11

[22:09] <minties> dragon dildos


----------



## Jake

14:45		*** Jess joined #belltree
14:45	Jess	You know your microwave is safe when it shuts down the wifi when in use
14:46	elise-	wtf
14:46	Murray	is it short circuiting your house
14:46	Jess	It's a microwave that does not block out the rays it emits
14:47	Murray	what
14:48	Jess	They both use the same frequency
14:48	Jess	Well a similar
14:48	Murray	do you use a wireless microwave?
14:49	Jess	Do you understand how microwaves work?


----------



## Capella

18:47] <Natty> I can't join u :<
[18:47] <Kisstrudel> Elise 1v1 me mk8
[18:47] <Superpenguin> Momzilla is going at it
[18:47] <Kisstrudel> Oh wait
[18:47] <Kisstrudel> U can't lolololol
[18:47] <elise->


----------



## Marii

[02:10:55] <Aerious> the only voluntary needle i will get is the blood draw for rhinoplaty
[02:10:56] <Aerious> that's all
[02:11:09] <Murray> is that a rhino platypus

omg Murray.


----------



## MrPicklez

Capella said:


> 18:47] <Natty> I can't join u :<
> [18:47] <Kisstrudel> Elise 1v1 me mk8
> [18:47] <Superpenguin> Momzilla is going at it
> [18:47] <Kisstrudel> Oh wait
> [18:47] <Kisstrudel> U can't lolololol
> [18:47] <elise->



#rekt


----------



## Capella

MrKisstoefur said:


> #rekt



ikr what a nerd

[00:30] <stitch> i cant wait till im 69
[00:30] <stitch> ill have a blast
[00:30] <stitch> at my birthday bash
[00:30] <stitch> if you know what i mean


----------



## ManicMoose

Only my 2nd time on it and I see....
[04:35] <yipyip> Hey, prepare your butthole!


----------



## Murray

<epona> Who eats cake with a spoon
<Murray> idk diabetics?
<epona> No!!! I eat it with my hands


----------



## Marii

[20:43:11] <Beary> remember when when you said anarchy chanbot would kick you
[20:43:13] <Beary> xD
[20:43:13] * Beary was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[20:43:27] <@ProfGallows> heheheh
[20:43:32] * Cap is now known as iriz
[20:43:33] <epona> hahahaha
[20:43:35] <epona> the irony


----------



## Beary

Marii said:


> [20:43:11] <Beary> remember when when you said anarchy chanbot would kick you
> [20:43:13] <Beary> xD
> [20:43:13] * Beary was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> [20:43:27] <@ProfGallows> heheheh
> [20:43:32] * Cap is now known as iriz
> [20:43:33] <epona> hahahaha
> [20:43:35] <epona> the irony




yessss you put it


----------



## Capella

[19:51] <lymon105> cap when you said that it reminded me of this gif http://31.media.tumblr.com/f595b0a6c611c7e2910d689fc76ad386/tumblr_n34kqdq7ri1sxd8wao1_500.gif
[19:51] * lymon105 has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)


----------



## Marii

[02:29:41] * Joins: Murbile (~AndChat29@2ED1CBC6.10274AA9.18DB9E33.IP)
[02:29:45] <Bidoof> mur
[02:29:45] <Bidoof> hi
[02:29:52] <elize> hi murray
[02:29:53] <~Jubs4> what is this
[02:29:58] <Murbile> hello
[02:30:00] <~Jubs4> hi 
* Retrieving #belltree modes...
[02:30:08] <Murbile> bye
[02:30:09] <Mari>  wb minties  and hi murray
[02:30:10] <elize> omg is this gorillaz
[02:30:10] * Quits: Murbile (~AndChat29@2ED1CBC6.10274AA9.18DB9E33.IP) (Quit: Murbile)
[02:30:10] <Mari> what

- - - Post Merge - - -

crying forever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> yessss you put it



yessss, I did. 8)


----------



## Marii

[01:59:49] <epona> its 7am
[01:59:50] <elise-> jubs
[01:59:51] <Javocado> Hey annie!
[01:59:54] <epona> like why am i awake
[01:59:55] <epona> hi  hi
[01:59:55] <elise-> no its 2am
[01:59:58] <elise-> jubs
[02:00:00] <Mari> no its 1:59am
[02:00:02] <Bidoof> ye y are u awake
[02:00:02] <Mari> jk
[02:00:03] <Mari> wow

I said it literally 1 second too late.


----------



## Pathetic

<elise-> how r u. want 2 get married wuw
<~Jubs4> now

OMG I DID IT JUBS FINALLY MARRIED ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epona

[10:29] <%Tinaa> brb. no one bully annie while im gone ty 
[10:29] <Javocado> ./kick mari
[10:29] <~Jubs4> no promises
[10:29] <Mari> ./bullies annie
[10:29] <epona> she got my back
[10:29] <~Jubs4> http://irc-bully-annie.eu/


----------



## epona

[11:30] * %Tinaa (~Tinaa@protectedhost-DC710E51.range86-165.btcentralplus.com) Quit (Quit: )
[11:30] <~Jubs4> Mari
[11:30] <~Jubs4> she left. ANNIE IS BULLYABLE



!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin

epona said:


> [11:30] * %Tinaa (~Tinaa@protectedhost-DC710E51.range86-165.btcentralplus.com) Quit (Quit: )
> [11:30] <~Jubs4> Mari
> [11:30] <~Jubs4> she left. ANNIE IS BULLYABLE
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!



NOOOOOO I'VE BEEN HAD.

rip me when wife comes home


----------



## epona

Justin said:


> NOOOOOO I'VE BEEN HAD.
> 
> rip me when wife comes home



hope she dumps you


----------



## radical6

<Superpenguin> I got addicted to that Godus app haha 
<tsundere> the what app
<Cap> haha??
<Superpenguin> the Godus App
<Superpenguin> it's a game, and it's really addictive 
<tsundere> is it an anime app
<Cap> like flappy bird/
<Cap> ??
<tsundere> god my head hurts so much
<Cap> i luv flappy bird
<Superpenguin> I've recharged my phone five times today
<tsundere> nick was flappy bird ur fave game
<Superpenguin> cause I've been playing it that much
<Superpenguin> no
<tsundere> wow
<tsundere> its abt birds
<Superpenguin> ik
<Superpenguin> but it's not the best game
<Cap> what about
<Cap> angyr birds
<tsundere> ya
<Superpenguin> no I hated that game
<Superpenguin> boring
<tsundere> angry birds suits u
<tsundere> why do u hate it
<tsundere> ur angry and a bird
<Cap> wow u hate birds!!
<tsundere> perfect match
<Cap> tru
nicks a poser


----------



## Pathetic

<Cap> guiz
<Cap> knok knok
*ChanBot has kicked Cap from #belltree (Watch your language!)
<elise-> who de-
<elise-> oh
* Cap (~TFlash@protectedhost-29A1EE75.socal.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
<Cap> wtf


----------



## Chris

[18:00:31]  <elise->	 harry
[18:00:32]  <elise->	 i love u
[18:00:37]  <VillageDweller>	 ok
[18:00:38]  <%Tinaa>	 SHE ADMITS IT


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(5:27:37 PM) epona: okay
(5:27:39 PM) epona: so trent
(5:27:41 PM) tsundere: Where does the chocolate come from
(5:27:44 PM) elise-: I DO LOVE YOOUUUUU
(5:27:48 PM) Kisstoefur: annie 4 tbt noob 5evr
(5:27:48 PM) Shiny: cows
(5:27:49 PM) Superpenguin: you just got down a tree?
(5:27:51 PM) epona: i though his user was tom#######
(5:27:53 PM) Yui-phone: Coco beans
(5:27:53 PM) tsundere: But its a vegan drink
(5:28:01 PM) tsundere: No he changed his username to Tom
(5:28:04 PM) epona: and that Tom with no numbers was a different person
(5:28:06 PM) tsundere: he shouldve changed it to Loser
(5:28:08 PM) tsundere: omg
(5:28:12 PM) epona: but Tom with no numbers always got mixed up with trent
(5:28:13 PM) VillageDweller: oh.
(5:28:14 PM) VillageDweller: lool.
(5:28:15 PM) Yui-phone: Rude(
(5:28:22 PM) epona: so he made trent29193 his NNID as a private joke
(5:28:28 PM) epona: and i was like haha look at this comraderie
(5:28:30 PM) tsundere: omg
(5:28:33 PM) epona: so funny wow tbt love you
(5:28:36 PM) tsundere: dont u ever see me insult him on the forum
(5:28:37 PM) tsundere: ??
(5:28:42 PM) Tinaa: oh annie. 
(5:28:43 PM) epona: no lol!!!!
(5:28:49 PM) tsundere: omg
(5:28:57 PM) Tinaa: tsun be nicer to tom pls and thank you. 
(5:29:01 PM) tsundere: no
(5:29:01 PM) tsundere: tom sucks
(5:29:11 PM) Tinaa: no!
(5:29:17 PM) epona: i only realised when i clicked his tumblr link by accident 
(5:29:24 PM) tsundere: omg
(5:29:28 PM) epona: this has been headcanon in my head for like at least 2 months now
(5:29:30 PM) tsundere: even the "THANKS THUNDER FOR THE SIG"
(5:29:43 PM) tsundere: i will never be ncie to a loser like that
(5:29:54 PM) epona: my life isnt going to be the same ever again this is like when i found out hallelujah had a J in it
(5:30:00 PM) tsundere: elise is being mean in skype pls kick her
(5:30:10 PM) elise-: wht
(5:30:13 PM) Tom29193: When is elise actually nice
(5:30:17 PM) Tom29193: c:
(5:30:23 PM) elise-: 
(5:30:27 PM) Tom29193: And I meant hi Nick, not how
(5:30:30 PM) epona: OH NO HES EHRE
(5:30:48 PM) Tom29193: Hi
(5:30:56 PM) epona: im actually laughing at myself
(5:31:02 PM) epona: someone punch me in the face please

It's canon.


----------



## epona

[22:44] <tsundere> can i go to ur time zone im so sleepy
[22:44] <VillageDweller> ok
[22:44] <VillageDweller> 
[22:44] <tsundere> jk i hate britian and europe
[22:44] <%Tinaa> omg.
[22:45] <VillageDweller> oh
[22:45] <%Tinaa> </3
[22:45] <epona> 




upsetting the british isles


----------



## Pathetic

<elise-> BAE
<VillageDweller> hi my lovely fan. whats your name darling
<elise-> what
<elise-> u
<elise-> elise???
<VillageDweller> oh
<VillageDweller> well hiya elise. woudl you like an autograph? O:
<elise-> yes
<VillageDweller> okay
<VillageDweller> that'll be 50 dollars
<VillageDweller> :>
<elise-> wtf?
<elise-> fine
* elise- gives u 50 usa money dollars
<elise-> ok
<VillageDweller> thank u
<elise-> ur wlcome
* VillageDweller hands u sliced bread
<elise-> ok w-
<elise-> wtf
<VillageDweller> here u go peasant.
<elise-> WAT
* VillageDweller flies into the sunset
<elise-> WOW
<elise-> WTF???????????
<elise-> DID I JUST
<elise-> GET SCAMMED H
* VillageDweller screams "no child. u gave and were rewarded. goodbye"
<elise-> what
<elise-> are u jesus
<VillageDweller> "yes child. GODBYE now."
<elise-> no
<elise-> comeback
<elise-> i lvoe u
<VillageDweller> "haha. godbye. bc i am also god."
<elise-> wt
<VillageDweller> 
<elise-> fk ujesus
<VillageDweller> wtf
* VillageDweller smites you and steals your bread
<VillageDweller> "No."


----------



## radical6

<tsundere> harry beat up tommy for me pls 
<Tom29193> Why would anyone be jealous about height?
<VillageDweller> nick bc fk meters
<Tom29193> Besides small fry Tsun
<tsundere> and nicky
<tsundere> shut up tom i will kill you and rip your heart out and throw your body in the dumpster where it belongs
<elise-> oh my
<Tom29193> Would you like me to get a stepladder so you can reach me? 
<elise-> omg
<VillageDweller> bc tom ur trying to make out im lying when im not
<Tom29193> Well I haven't seen you so idk, plus aren't you younger than me?
<tsundere> just kidding i dont need a stepladder to rip your heart out if you dont have one 
<elise-> smackdown


----------



## Pathetic

<tsundere> why didnt u love me


----------



## radical6

* Bird (~TFlash@protectedhost-9D7113FC.phlapa.fios.verizon.net) has joined #belltree
<elise-> .
<elise-> nick
<tsundere> hi
* Bidoof (Mibbit@protectedhost-2DD65160.mirnd3.nsw.optusnet.com.au) has joined #belltree
<Bird> I'm lost.
<tsundere> nick its ur soulmate
<tsundere> bird pls ignore superpenguin
<lynn105> killua ur a fake if you were really ypu'd say gon is better than you
<elise-> hi bird and jake
<tsundere> and hi jake
<lynn105> bidoof
<rainbowchameleon79> Kurapika, what was that link again?
<lynn105> woah typos
<Bird> Bird aint dealing with yo stuff
<Bidoof> hi
<elise-> wo u just got told!!!!!!!!
<tsundere> bird u have to run away from superpenguin! hes scary!
<Bird> Hai. M'kay
<Superpenguin> Hi Bird
<tsundere> no nick
<tsundere> nick go to bed
<Superpenguin> no
<Bird> Penguin is not a penguin.
<brad> 
<tsundere> go destroy some more mountains you useless penguin!
<elise-> lmao
<Superpenguin> excuse you yes I am
<Bird> I mean SuperPenguin
<Bird> No you not
<Superpenguin> EXCUSE YOU!
<elise-> pwnt
<Bird> Pardon*
<tsundere> hahahahaha nicks crush is hurting his feelings!!!
<oath2order> ret
<oath2order> rekt
<Superpenguin> I am a Penguin and I am a superior bird
<elise-> w8 but i thought nick was oaths luvr...?
<rainbowchameleon79> anyone want to trade friend codes?
<Bird> No penguins can't fly
<~Jer> no lunch????
<Crystal> bird prejudice
<elise-> no lunch
<Superpenguin> Penguins have undergone more evolution than other bird species
<oath2order> So are you saying that some penguins can fly?
<Superpenguin> we are the dominant bird
<Pugachuuchuu> I have a penguin

- - - Post Merge - - -



alise said:


> <tsundere> why didnt u love me



rude


----------



## Marii

[03:25:07] <@Thunder> you've been talking to harry too much
[03:25:21] <elise-> WTF
[03:28:27] <elise-> im brandone with him too
[03:28:48] <elise-> so harry up and leave!!! (heh heh)
[03:30:25] <Javocado> relise her from this chat pls

crying


----------



## Marii

[04:51:28] <Niamh> minties btw ur rly cute
[04:51:31] <Dark> hihi
[04:51:34] * Quits: Minties (~Minties@protectedhost-94D849CB.eburwd5.vic.optusnet.com.au) (Client exited)
[04:51:40] <Mari> 
[04:51:41] <Niamh> i didnt imagine u like tht
[04:51:44] <Shiny> wow
[04:51:45] <Mari> omg lol
[04:51:45] <Niamh> o
[04:51:49] <Niamh> :{
[04:51:51] <Mari> rekt
[04:51:56] <Kisstof> o

rip niamh.


----------



## epona

[19:22] <epona> okay im going to go clean my room
[19:22] <epona> and afterwards i will set up my new ipad and download godus!!!!!!
[19:22] <Superpenguin> YAS ANNIE!
[19:22] <Kisstoefur> FK U ANNIE
[19:23] * Kisstoefur cries


godus is tearing the irc apart


----------



## radical6

<brad> One time, my friend just sent me a pic, and I was like, what is this? And it was like a dead kid and it was awful and I freaked out, and he's like, "what's the big deal?"
<tsundere> ew why would they ever send u tht brad
<brad> Because he's a jerk. So, I sent him to an awful subreddit.
<tsundere> shouldve sent some bad anime pic
<Aerious> send hentai
<brad> Bad anime pics are like, nothing.
<Aerious> oh nvm forgot u were into that brad
<brad> I don't watch hentai btw
<Aerious> watching and looking at is different
<tsundere> send him some selfies of u brad
<brad> ouch
<Yui-phone> Aww
<brad> It's okay. Because I'm a strong independant Brad.
<MozzarellaSticks> Omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -

<brad> I am all of these things.
<Yui-phone> How? Who are you really? ;o
<brad> Brad.
<MozzarellaSticks> Brad is everything
<MozzarellaSticks> Brad is life
<brad> Thank you.
<tsundere> brad isnt me
<tsundere> brad doesnt have a life so how is he life
<Aerious> lmao
<brad> I would argue that point but... eh....
<Aerious> u play wow
<Aerious> u cant argue that point

--

<tsundere> help me before i laugh to death
<@Thunder> hehe
<Shiny> HE
<Natty> oh well
<tsundere> thunder help me
<tsundere> tell me one of your puns
<tsundere> then ill stop laughing
<Shiny> rood
<brad> Ouchhh.
<`lynn105> lol


----------



## Chris

[07:58:40]  <elise->	 ok ill be nice until ill fall asleep
[07:58:47]  <%Tinaa>	 be nice when you wake up too pls!
[07:58:53]  <brad>	 You don't sleep, check mate.
[07:59:00]  <~Jubs4>	 i have a great idea
[07:59:04]  <Javocado>	 Slick Brad
[07:59:08]  <~Jubs4>	 you could just be... nice... all the time!
[07:59:11]  <%Tinaa>	 !!!
[07:59:13]  <~Jubs4>	 !
[07:59:16]  <Javocado>	 !!!!
[07:59:16]  <%Tinaa>	 revolutionary. you'll change irc forever.
[07:59:17] 	 Needle (~IceChat77@9F7E6CF9.B54EDA5F.F01B0FDE.IP) left IRC. (Quit: Few women admit their age.  Few men act theirs.)
[07:59:18]  <elise->	 ok
[07:59:23]  <elise->	 ill b nicee
[07:59:28]  <brad>	 This poster doesn't have enough exclamation points.
[07:59:28]  <~Jubs4>	 someday they'll look back on this moment
[07:59:40]  <~Jubs4>	 august 14th, 2014 at 11:59pm
[07:59:43]  <Bidoof>	 wow needle that was v insightful
[07:59:46]  <~Jubs4>	 the day that Jubs4 changed everything


Just documenting this one for the TBT history books.




[08:24:50]  <elise->	 oki ill just marry harry


More evidence.


----------



## Javocado

[00:28] * Jubs4 sets mode: +h Javocado


----------



## nard

[08:18] <epona> im not in bed tina!! im on the floor 
[08:19] <Murray> you realise coke zero is the one targeted at men
[08:19] <epona> yes
[08:19] <epona> but it's not the same as diet coke


----------



## Pathetic

<Ashtot> elise will u marry me

100% true


----------



## oath2order

[15:33:24] <elise-> I DID HARRY


----------



## radical6

<elise-> hi natty
<%Tinaa> [20:35:19]  <elise->	 TINAAA
<%Tinaa> [20:35:28]  <oath2order>	 Elise is mad at me
<%Tinaa> [20:35:30]  <elise->	 PLS BAN OATH2ORDER!!!!!!!!!!!!! - what happened?
<elise-> BAD STUF!!!1
<VillageDweller> ashtot no1 cares!!!
<tsundere> oath said elis ismean
<oath2order> she's mad for some reason
<elise-> HE PMD ME BAD STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elise-> BAD STUFF!!
<Ashtot> okay
<VillageDweller> O:
<tsundere> anime?
<%Tinaa> what bad stuff?
<elise-> yes
<VillageDweller> sorry ash 
<elise-> anime
<tsundere> wow
<tsundere> oaths a weeaboo
<VillageDweller> anime?
<oath2order> I pm'd her anime yes
<oath2order> WHAT
<VillageDweller> ooo..
<Natty> Hi Tsundere hi harry hi elise hi Ashtot hi oath hi Tina
<VillageDweller> hi natty
<oath2order> NO <censored> NO I'M NOT A WEEABOO
<tsundere> oath confirmed weeaboo
<VillageDweller> you're a weeb
<elise-> uwu
<oath2order> HELL TO THE NO
<Purpl> oath wasit bad anime
<%Tinaa> anime is bad now?
<elise-> oniichan
<%Tinaa> hi natty!
<Natty> Hi Purpl 
<elise-> yeah he pmed me klk
<elise-> ://!!!


----------



## Lauren

so when can we kill her


----------



## Pathetic

oath2order said:


> [15:33:24] <elise-> I DID HARRY



OMFG SHUT UP!!!!

WE WERE TALKING ABOUT POKEMON OMG


----------



## Lauren

oath2order said:


> [15:33:24] <elise-> I DID HARRY



i love this.


----------



## BungoTheElf

[22:57] <elise-> i love lynn


[22:58] <elise-> i..love u lynn
[22:58] <+Horus> I am ok until I see that again
[22:59] <lynn105> :')
[22:59] <elise-> will u be my valentini
[22:59] <lynn105> yes
[22:59] <elise-> =O!!!!!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

[09:57] <lynn105> hi makki
[09:57] <lynn105> lmaonades
[09:57] <elise-> roflcopters
[09:57] <lynn105> lollercoasters
[09:57] <elise-> no
[09:57] <lynn105> 
[09:57] <elise-> 
[09:57] <lynn105> :'(
[09:59] <VillageDweller> sht up lmaonade
[09:59] <elise-> dont b mean
[09:59] <elise-> :'(
[09:59] <Murray> lmaonaise
[09:59] <elise-> .
[10:02] <lynn105> yes
[10:02] <elise-> harry is tellng me 2 end lmaonade lynnie
[10:03] <lynn105> no
[10:03] <lynn105>  lmaonaise
[10:03] <elise-> pls ban the hater!!!!!
[10:03] <lynn105> ^^^
[10:04] <elise-> lmaonade,will RISE
[10:04] <VillageDweller> NO
[10:04] <elise-> YES
[10:04] <elise-> ur a hater smh
[10:04] <Murray> mad hater
[10:04] <VillageDweller> LMAONADE IS FROM LIKE THE EARLY 2000S AND NEEDS TO GO BACK TO THE GRAVE
[10:04] <lynn105> no
[10:04] <elise-> no
[10:05] <elise-> u do
[10:05] <elise-> !
[10:05] <lynn105> omg
[10:05] <elise-> roflcopters XPPPPP rekt
[10:05] <VillageDweller> NO
[10:05] <elise-> yes


----------



## radical6

<elise-> tsundere> does any1 love harry
<elise-> i do
<elise->


----------



## Capella

[17:11] * Joins: Ryan88

OJH YMG ODHOGG


----------



## BungoTheElf

give us the right to say chex doritos


----------



## PurplPanda

lynn105 said:


> give us the right to say chex doritos


/me signs petition


----------



## Capella

[21:13] <Shiny> thx dad
[21:13] * Shiny has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)


[21:13] <oath2order> EX DEE 
[21:13] * oath2order  has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)

[21:13] <l`lynn105> cheX doritos 
[21:13] * `lynn105  has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)

this has gone too far


----------



## Pathetic

<VillageDweller> i was making ou with thunder


----------



## Alice

Capella said:


> [21:13] <Shiny> thx dad
> [21:13] * Shiny has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 
> 
> [21:13] <oath2order> EX DEE
> [21:13] * oath2order  has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 
> [21:13] <l`lynn105> cheX doritos
> [21:13] * `lynn105  has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 
> this has gone too far



I disagree. It hasnt gone far enough.


----------



## VillageDweller

<lynn105> KILLUA IS MY ANIME BF NONE OF U UNDERSTAND EXCEPT HARRY D:<

same


----------



## Cory

[16:06:38] 23* Cam (~TFlash@protectedhost-FA0B4C43.dhcp.sffl.va.charter.com23) has joined
[16:06:50] 6<Cap6> cam r u like me but frtom the future
[16:06:51] 6<Cory6> blurg
[16:07:16] 6<Cam6> No. Im PokeCam420
[16:07:30] 6<Cap6> 420 :> 
[16:07:40] 6<Cory6> glaze the donuts
[16:07:59] 6<Cam6> Donuts? Can I have some? XD
[16:07:59] 22* 26ChanBot has kicked 18Cam from 22#belltree (24Watch your language!)
[16:08:12] 6<brad6> ha
[16:08:12] 6<Crystal6> ahahahahahaha
[16:08:13] 6<Cory6> lol **** son


----------



## Pathetic

<Cory> elise stop being a whore


----------



## epona

[23:29] <Javocado> getting turnt off this young sharpie


----------



## Javocado

[15:32] <Javocado> Hey, we don't swear here.
[15:32] <@Kaiaa> You’re <censored> right we dont


----------



## Cory

[18:36:28] 23* Tinaa (~nobody@protectedhost-5F66C574.range5-81.btcentralplus.com23) has joined
[18:36:34] 6<Crustal6> hi Tinaa
[18:36:35] 6<Shiny6> crust al lol
[18:36:36] 6<Cory6> TINA
[18:36:42] 6<Tinaa6> ELISE BACK OFF OF MY MAN 
[18:36:42] 24* Tinaa has quit (Quit: Tinaa)


----------



## Javocado

[16:29] * Javocado bites Lauren
[16:29] <+Lauren> hot.


----------



## oath2order

[20:31:43] <tsundere> elise looks like a furry


----------



## Jake

14:29	Mrs_Hagrid	place your bets on how long until my net dies again
14:29	Mrs_Hagrid	winner gets a selfie
14:30	Superpenguin	14 minutes
14:30	Mrs_Hagrid	ok!!
14:30	elise-	10 minutes
14:30	gamora	umm
14:30	brad	26 minutes
14:30	gamora	30 minutes


you were all wrong, my net died 6 hours 27 minutes after i said it

better luck next time i will do more irc bets!!


----------



## epona

[13:29] * Jubs4 sets mode: +o epona
[13:30] <@epona> with great power comes great responsibility


tbt is doomed

- - - Post Merge - - -

[13:32] * ChanBot sets mode: -o epona

tbt is saved


----------



## Capella

[19:05] * Quits: Crystal (NickServ (GHOST command used by exdee))
[19:05] * Joins: Crystal
[19:05] * exdee is now known as GHOST
[19:06] * Quits: Crystal (NickServ (GHOST command used by GHOST))
[19:06] * GHOST is now known as Crystal
[19:06] * Quits: Crystal (Killed (Enterprise.GeekShed.net (Nick Collision)))
[19:06] * Joins: Crystal
[19:06] * Quits: Crystal (Client exited)


rip.


----------



## f11

[19:17] <brad> Little girls in my house watching frozen. Let it go just came on. I can hear the singing from here.
[19:18] <Crystal> hehehe
[19:18] <@ProfGallows> Well I'd imagine they tried to but they just couldn't hold it back anymore.


----------



## nard

[12:43] <tsundere> i still can t believe ppl play cod on the wii u
[12:43] <Unidentified26805> i luv cod
[12:43] <brad> I don't eat seafood.
[12:43] <Skep> lmao


----------



## Capella

[09:48] <Cap> knOCK KNOCK 
[09:48] <Skep> whos there 
[09:49] <Cap> butter
 [09:49] <Skep> butter who 
[09:49] <Cap> i butter not tell u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! roflzz
 [09:50] <brad> sigh 
[09:50] * Quits: brad (Client exited)
 [09:50] <epona> sigh
 [09:50] * Quits: epona (Quit: later nerds)
 [09:50] <@ProfGallows> you should be god damn ashamed 
[09:50] * Parts: ProfGallows


----------



## Hyperpesta




----------



## epona

[22:35] <@Kaiaa> 
[22:35] <Javocado> 
[22:35] <epona> 
[22:35] <Cory> 
[22:35] <brad> : 6
[22:35] <brad> wait
[22:35] <brad> <censored>
[22:35] <epona> BRAD


----------



## epona

[01:17] <Ashtot> guys annie is natural at league of legends shes gonna be pro
[01:17] <Ashtot> she is already better than me


i guess i'm just gifted


----------



## Cory

[21:01:33] <Kaiaa> I wasn’t popular in school, I was successful

True American hero.


----------



## Horus

<Epic_Manky> Rexdogs?
* ChanBot has kicked Epic_Manky from #belltree (Watch your language!)

wtf is a rexdog


----------



## Beary

Horus said:


> <Epic_Manky> Rexdogs?
> * ChanBot has kicked Epic_Manky from #belltree (Watch your language!)
> 
> wtf is a rexdog



I hate to ruin this for you
but it was the xd in rexdog

hehehehe


----------



## Capella

Horus said:


> <Epic_Manky> Rexdogs?
> * ChanBot has kicked Epic_Manky from #belltree (Watch your language!)
> 
> wtf is a rexdog


a dog named rex 

[16:01] <@Kaiaa> Lol I killed myself!


----------



## Capella

[17:51] <Mahou> rawr means i love you in dinosaur!!!
[17:51] <Mahou> i love to dye my poofy hair
[17:51] <gamora> do u dye it red
[17:51] <Mahou> ur obv not scene you gross person!!! get out i want my tacos!!! 
[17:51] <Mahou> no its rAIIIIINBOOOOW X333333333
[17:52] <gamora> pics or it didnt happen fking weeb!!
[17:52] <Mahou> ok!!!
[17:54] <Mahou> http://prntscr.com/4eur84 :3333333
[17:55] <Mahou> like it!!?!?
[17:56] <gamora> OMFG
[17:56] <gamora> IM DYING
[17:57] <Mahou>  i die inside all the time x333

mahou is going through her scene phase =(((


----------



## Javocado

[20:46] <~Jer> sp has now been banned
[20:47] <~Jer> shiny, tsundere, and oath2order have now been banned
[20:47] <~Jer> jav is cool


----------



## angry chill

Jav is a polite person and hopefully won't get banned in the future.

Meanwhile Tsun's mean. :C


----------



## VillageDweller

<Tinaa> hahaha
<Tinaa> but seriously congrats <3 
<Jubs> <Tinaa> gotta celebrate good results with takeout, y' know. it's a rule. 
<Jubs> <VillageDweller> uhhhhhhh maybe? :> i'll see how i feel later lol
<Jubs> <Tinaa> worst teenager ever omg 
<Jubs> LOL
<Jubs> harry go steal alcohol
<VillageDweller> i'll steal tina's alcohol tbh
<VillageDweller> but thank you <3
<Tinaa> no!
<Tinaa> mine!
<Tinaa> i need that for getting drunk 
<Jubs> no!!
<Tinaa> i mean, for sharing with my hubby. 
<Jubs4> no drunkeness allowed
<Tinaa> then drink it for me. 
<Jubs4> .. oh
<Jubs4> OKAY
<Jubs4> DID YOU SAY DOWN THE WHOLE BOTTLE
<Tinaa> no...?
<Jubs4> get the popcorn
<Tinaa> lol.
<Jubs4> make sure to salt it too!!
<Tinaa> I prefer sweet. 
<VillageDweller> salted pokemon is better.
<Tinaa> pokemon?
<VillageDweller> i mean.. popcorn
<Jubs4> we can't be friends
<VillageDweller> oops lol
<Jubs4> hi harry new bff
<Tinaa> how the heck did you manage that? hahaha
<VillageDweller> jubs bff
<Tinaa> jubs we dont have to be friends were married numpty. 
<VillageDweller> i don't know i think i just subconsciously typed it lol
<Jubs4> maybe i'd actually like pokemon if it was salted
<Tinaa> you don't like pokemon!?
<VillageDweller> ooo burn
<Jubs4> not particularly
<Tinaa> !!!
<Tinaa> if I can forgive you on this, will you forgive me on popcorn? 
<Jubs4> i never beat the uh
<Jubs4> i think 3rd gym
<Jubs4> in X
<VillageDweller> wow
<Jubs4> still beating kayla.
<VillageDweller> lmao


----------



## Aradai

VillageDweller said:


> <lynn105> KILLUA IS MY ANIME BF NONE OF U UNDERSTAND EXCEPT HARRY D:<
> 
> same



I'm not in IRC yet, but this hurt Lynn.


----------



## Caius

At request

[11:39:57] <@ZR388> I eat goat curry
[11:40:00] <@ZR388> it's great
[11:40:01] <Pally> ;-;
[11:40:05] <epona> so i am using that as a comparison
[11:40:07] <Ashtot> im gonna eat lunch be back later
[11:40:10] <Red> No, you dont get it we eat baby goats
[11:40:12] <epona> bye ash!!
[11:40:14] <@ZR388> A goat ate part of my shirt one day
[11:40:17] <Red> its gorish
[11:40:17] <@ZR388> So I ate it
[11:40:23] <Pally> LOL
[11:40:30] <Red> omg zr
[11:40:31] <Pally> that deserves to be in irc quotes jamie


----------



## ShinySandwich

<epona> oh god that kiss was awful
<Benmjy> what annie
<Ashtot> ANNIE
<Shiny> wot
<Ashtot> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT
<Mahou> whet annie bb
<Ashtot> WHAT DID YOU DO
<elise-> KISS?
<elise-> WT
<epona> what the <censored> don't poo yourselves im watching tv
<Mahou> damn ash so worried


----------



## Yui Z

[11:21] * Joins: jjj
[11:21] <Yui-Z> Hey jjj
[11:21] * Quits: jjj (Client exited)
[11:22] <brad> bye jjj
[11:22] * Joins: cap
[11:22] <Yui-Z> Hi Cappa
[11:22] <Yui-Z> You won't leave me, will you??
[11:22] * Quits: cap (Client exited)
[11:23] <Yui-Z> ...


----------



## Capella

Yui Z said:


> [11:21] * Joins: jjj
> [11:21] <Yui-Z> Hey jjj
> [11:21] * Quits: jjj (Client exited)
> [11:22] <brad> bye jjj
> [11:22] * Joins: cap
> [11:22] <Yui-Z> Hi Cappa
> [11:22] <Yui-Z> You won't leave me, will you??
> [11:22] * Quits: cap (Client exited)
> [11:23] <Yui-Z> ...


that was me on my phone haha


----------



## Cory

[12:44:00] <Ashtot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l*Xd*yO8bMhUM&index=3&list=UUgDWxTQa-plO-pm2CpPwq0A
[12:44:00] * ChanBot has kicked Ashtot from #belltree (Watch your language!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

[13:09:47] <Alice> One dark and stormy night, Cory was browsing the forums. Suddenly, he noticed that he had a notification for a private message; as he clicked the notification he paused, the message title read: Your death in TBT Mafia XV: The Siren's Call. Panicking, he rushed to check the thread, and there it was, a night post detailing his death, but he had to know how he died. He reluctantly clicked the 
[13:09:47] <Alice> "back" arrow in the left corner of his browser. With his finger shaking violently, he slow moved his mouse over to and click the voting thread ... and at the bottom of the page, it read CORY HAS REACHED MAJORITY AND WILL BE LYNCHED. 
[13:09:52] <Alice> Then he died. the end.


----------



## Cory

[14:44:55] <elise-> lol u dont even inject apple juice


----------



## Yui Z

[22:44] * Quits: Ashtot (Ping timeout)
[22:45] <epona> why ash always gotta leave when we r having a conversation

Can you hear the world's smallest violin playing?


----------



## Justin

<Tinaa> you're lovely
<Tinaa> you're lovely
<Tinaa> you're lovely
<Tinaa> you're lovely
<Tinaa> you're lovely
<Tinaa> you're lovely
<Tinaa> you're lovely
<Tinaa> you're lovely


----------



## Trundle

[11:22] <Ashtot> i dont walk outside thinking "im gonna get raped" even if i was wearing the nail polish


----------



## Marii

[19:55:05] <Javocado> when you type Thor instead of thot :-/
[19:55:16] <oath2order> what the hell is thot
[19:55:32] <Javocado> I thot you'd never ask


I CAN'T. I CAN'T. I CAN'T. I REALLY CAN'T. OMG I CAN'T BREATHE. I... HELP ME.


----------



## Capella

[17:21] <Contessa> ;dlfks
[17:21] * Contessa has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)


----------



## Marii

[11:15:38] <tsundere> https://40.media.tumblr.com/b9d5aae8b43ce9287fa3456e3b6dec3b/tumblr_my4mzljeuu1rznn4wo1_500.jpg me
[11:15:41] <Mari> hi jus and niamh
[11:15:51] <Niamh> hi mari and tsun
[11:15:51] <Mari> wow adorable
[11:15:58] <tsundere> thx
[11:16:02] <Niamh> o ok
[11:16:03] <Mari> oMG JAKE LOL
[11:16:06] <tsundere> im the one in the duct tape
[11:16:09] <Mari> ya
[11:16:12] <Niamh> wat
[11:16:20] <Mari> perf
[11:16:23] <tsundere> what if he like
[11:16:24] <tsundere> falls down
[11:16:28] <Mari> rip
[11:16:29] <Mari> GET IT
[11:16:32] <tsundere> and then like. drops on top of those ppl
[11:16:34] <Niamh> i dont think u would
[11:16:34] <Mari> RIP? BECAUSE THE TAPE? RIPS? AND HE DIES?
[11:16:47] <Mari> hahahaha i am so funny

EVERYONE IGNORED ME AFTER THAT. I'M FUNNY, DAMMIT.


----------



## VillageDweller

<Red> whats your homework about anyways
<tsundere> the history of moe anime
<tsundere> plz write report
<Red> ew no im not attending to weaboo school tyvm
<tsundere> =/


----------



## Pathetic

<~Jubs4> hi elsie 
<~Jubs4> oh <censored> i failed that
<~Jubs4> TRYING TO SCREENSHOT FOR TINA AND I <censored> UP YOUR NAME


----------



## Brad

Jav on High School Musical:

[17:07] <Javocado> Yeah, it's hard to juggle basketball and ya boo thang and your team an your back.


----------



## Marii

[03:12:05] <Mari> no elise i will not marry u and jubs
[03:12:14] <~Jubs4> wow rude
[03:12:17] <~Jubs4> im offended
[03:12:17] <Mari> omg
[03:12:22] <Mari> im not a mormon!!!
[03:12:25] <~Jubs4> at least just marry me
[03:12:29] <Mari> ok
[03:12:29] <~Jubs4> you dont have to marry her
[03:12:33] <Ashtot> what who is mormon
[03:12:36] <~Jubs4> sweet
[03:12:40] <Mari> apparently elise is , ash
[03:12:41] <~Jubs4> ok now buy me an iphone
[03:12:43] <elise-> WHAT
[03:12:44] <Mari> ohwow
[03:12:45] <Mari> gold digger
[03:12:47] <elise-> JUB
[03:12:48] <elise-> S
[03:12:48] <~Jubs4> 
[03:12:51] <Mari> divorce!!!
[03:12:51] <Ashtot> elise i didnt know you were mormon
[03:12:56] <elise-> tHAT MEANS YES
[03:12:59] <elise-> TO MARRYING ME
[03:13:02] <elise-> OMG
[03:13:03] <~Jubs4> no
[03:13:04] <Javocado> elise confirmed for mormon
[03:13:05] <~Jubs4> NO
[03:13:07] <~Jubs4> i married
[03:13:08] <~Jubs4> MARI
[03:13:11] <Javocado> elise confirmed for rekt
[03:13:12] <Mari> u mari'd me
[03:13:13] <Mari> hue hue hue
[03:13:15] <~Jubs4> I MARIED HER
[03:13:16] <~Jubs4> YES
[03:13:17] <Ashtot> hue
[03:13:17] <Javocado> lmao
[03:13:17] * elise- jumps out 1 foot win-
[03:13:17] <Mari> LOL
[03:13:18] <elise-> oh
[03:13:23] <elise-> .  .   .
[03:13:33] <Mari> but we're over now
[03:13:34] <Mari> it's ok

still longer than kim kardashian's marriage with chris humphries.


----------



## Marii

[04:43:34] <Cap> mari u shouldnt sleep bc if u never sleep u will never close iur eyes nd u will bekcome immortal 
[04:43:55] <Alice> come to bed with me, mari
[04:43:56] <Brad> Cap.
[04:44:02] <Alice> we'll have
[04:44:04] <Alice> a grand ol time
[04:44:05] <Brad> Are you getting enough sleep?
[04:44:07] <Alice> sleeping and what not
[04:44:13] <Cap> not rlly

cap, you worry me sometimes.


----------



## Cory

<Niamh> ya i dont do pokemon so..


----------



## Cariad

Cory said:


> <Niamh> ya i dont do pokemon so..



what? am I not allowed to not do pokemon?


----------



## Cory

Cariad said:


> what? am I not allowed to not do pokemon?


Think of it sexually.


----------



## Cariad

o I'm too young to think of that eww Cory u


----------



## Cory

Cariad said:


> o I'm too young to think of that eww Cory u



I'm calling the syber kops


----------



## Cory

[17:55:08] <NotKayla> chanbot is like the one victim of bullying that deserves it


----------



## epona

Spoiler:  :(



[12:45] <flak> selling annie 800tbt!!
[12:46] <~Jubs4> new bff now up for auction
[12:46] <epona> im selling myself
[12:46] <%Tinaa> wow.
[12:46] <~Jubs4> bids starting at 40 cents
[12:46] <flak> LOL
[12:46] <~Jubs4> GO!
[12:46] <epona> [roxanne by the police plays in the background]
[12:46] <flak> #tumbleweed
[12:46] <~Jubs4> no bidders
[12:46] <flak> LOL
[12:46] <~Jubs4> new bff going to the dump
[12:46] <epona> **** you all i have luke
[12:46] <~Jubs4> going once
[12:46] <flak> :[
[12:46] <~Jubs4> going twice
[12:46] <VillageDweller> i'd buy annie =D
[12:46] <~Jubs4> what's your bid?!?!
[12:46] <VillageDweller> um
[12:46] <VillageDweller> 41 cents
[12:47] <%Tinaa> $1!!!
[12:47] <~Jubs4> !
[12:47] <~Jubs4> <censored>!
[12:47] <epona> 6 whole goats
[12:47] <flak> $2!
[12:47] <VillageDweller> wtf tin
[12:47] <~Jubs4> $2 by tina
[12:47] <~Jubs4> going once
[12:47] <flak> owait i just realised im british
[12:47] <~Jubs4> going twice
[12:47] <VillageDweller> $3 thank u
[12:47] <~Jubs4> $5 get away from my wife annie
[12:47] <flak> tina
[12:47] <%Tinaa> $4
[12:47] <flak> apparently im you now
[12:47] <VillageDweller> wtf
[12:47] <flak> LOL
[12:47] <%Tinaa> oh
[12:47] <epona> this is doing nothing for my sense of self worth
[12:47] <%Tinaa> $7
[12:47] <VillageDweller> $10
[12:47] <~Jubs4> $9000
[12:47] <flak> $8!
[12:47] <VillageDweller> goml
[12:47] <VillageDweller> .
[12:47] <flak> i dont even have any dollars
[12:47] <flak> fml
[12:47] <VillageDweller> $9001
[12:47] <flak> $10000!
[12:47] <VillageDweller> no
[12:47] <flak> ninjad
[12:47] <%Tinaa> um, um, um 
[12:47] <Murray> i give u 1000000000000000000000000 bells for julian
[12:48] <~Jubs4> NO BIDDING TINA
[12:48] <VillageDweller> $50000
[12:48] <VillageDweller> ok
[12:48] <%Tinaa> why jubs?
[12:48] <flak> ?35000
[12:48] <flak> !!
[12:48] <flak> !!
[12:48] <VillageDweller> I ALREAYD BIG 50K DOLLARS GO AWAY
[12:48] <~Jubs4> cant let new bff get too close to my wife
[12:48] <~Jubs4> harry
[12:48] <~Jubs4> u win
[12:48] <%Tinaa> awww
[12:48] <~Jubs4> u get her
[12:48] <VillageDweller> ty


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

[10:56] <Beary> why were the IRC trying to sell annie tho
[10:56] <dalandanator> sell what
[10:56] <dalandanator> ???
[10:56] <Beary> omg
[10:56] <Beary> IRC quotes
[10:57] <Beary> gogogogogogo
[10:57] <%Tinaa> i remember that :')
[10:57] <%Tinaa> justin wouldnt let me bid on her 
[10:57] <Beary> Harry got here right
[10:57] <elise-> WHAY
[10:57] <elise-> I WANNA BUY ANNIE
[10:57] <elise-> WTF
[10:57] <Beary> did she run away
[10:57] <VillageDweller> elise wtf
[10:57] <%Tinaa> you missed the auction
[10:57] <%Tinaa> flake won
[10:57] <VillageDweller> maddy whst
[10:57] <Beary> o
[10:57] <LunaMoonCrossing1> yay flake
[10:57] <Beary> xD
[10:57] * Beary has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[10:57] <dalandanator> rekt
[10:58] <LunaMoonCrossing1> 
[10:59] <VillageDweller> rip
[10:59] * Joins: Beary
[10:59] <VillageDweller> wb
[10:59] <Beary> I hate you chanbot
[10:59] <Beary> D:
[10:59] <Beary> ffs why is x D so bad
[10:59] <Beary> I blame Harry
[10:59] <Beary> :3


----------



## Beary

Tinaa: just kicked your butt again so dont deny it


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

[11:08] <Beary> CANT BREATHE
[11:08] <LunaMoonCrossing1> why?
[11:09] <LunaMoonCrossing1> are u choking?
[11:10] <dalandanator> pls seek help
[11:10] <dalandanator> u may die
[11:10] <dalandanator> omg
[11:10] * Beary dies
[11:10] <LunaMoonCrossing1> fall down the stairs, it might loosen up
[11:10] <dalandanator> yay u r now a spooky ghost
[11:10] <Beary> I DONT HAVE ANY STAIRA
[11:10] <Beary> stairs
[11:10] <Beary> woooooo
[11:11] <LunaMoonCrossing1> then fall down someone elses stairs

- - - Post Merge - - -

[11:08] <Beary> CANT BREATHE
[11:08] <LunaMoonCrossing1> why?
[11:09] <LunaMoonCrossing1> are u choking?
[11:10] <dalandanator> pls seek help
[11:10] <dalandanator> u may die
[11:10] <dalandanator> omg
[11:10] * Beary dies
[11:10] <LunaMoonCrossing1> fall down the stairs, it might loosen up
[11:10] <dalandanator> yay u r now a spooky ghost
[11:10] <Beary> I DONT HAVE ANY STAIRA
[11:10] <Beary> stairs
[11:10] <Beary> woooooo
[11:11] <LunaMoonCrossing1> then fall down someone elses stairs


----------



## Ashtot

[12:52] <LunaMoonCrossing2> id get 200 from my dad
[12:52] <dalandanator> woah what
[12:52] <LunaMoonCrossing2> 40 from my uncle
[12:52] <dalandanator> r u a wizard


----------



## Cory

[16:31:06] <Superpenguin> oh cory is on top of elise


----------



## Cariad

Cory said:


> [16:31:06] <Superpenguin> oh cory is on top of elise



Cory ew stop posting gross quotes


----------



## Pathetic

[19:13] <elise-> bae
[19:13] <VillageDweller> ihu


----------



## Yui Z

[15:31] <VillageDweller> NO!! D:
[15:31] <VillageDweller> i'd protect you 
[15:31] <Yui-Z> LOL what if he brings an ice bucket? xD
[15:32] <VillageDweller> OMG
[15:33] <VillageDweller> I WOULD KICK HIM IN THE BALLS AND RUN.
[15:33] <VillageDweller> :9
[15:33] <Yui-Z> I'm crying hahahahaha


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> [15:31] <Yui-Z> LOL what if he brings an ice bucket? xD



How did u dodge the autokick


----------



## Ashtot

KarlaKGB said:


> How did u dodge the autokick



It's been gone for like 3 days man.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ashtot said:


> It's been gone for like 3 days man.



[18:12] <Ashtot> xd
[18:12] *** Ashtot was kicked from #belltree by ChanBot (Watch your language!)

ye ok


----------



## Capella

KarlaKGB said:


> How did u dodge the autokick



they were talking in pm.


----------



## radical6

<Marii> fantasizing about katy perry while being married to jubs is pretty bissxual
<Marii> bisexual*
<~Jubs4> hehe
<justice> katy perry is ugly
You were kicked by Jubs4 (Your behavior is not conducive to the desired environment.)

<Ashtot> guys whats a furry


----------



## KawaiiSushi

[11:52] * Joins: ThePayne22
[11:52] <Cap> hi payne
[11:53] <ThePayne22> Hello 
[11:53] <Yui-Z> Hey Payne
[11:53] <Tom29193> Infantile troll
[11:53] * ThePayne22 is now known as Unidentified52927
[11:53] <Unidentified52927> lool
[11:53] <Unidentified52927> Freakin hilarious
[11:54] * Unidentified52927 has been kicked by Tinaa (Stick to one name.)
[11:54] <Cap> :O
[11:54] <Superpenguin> mod abuse
[11:54] <elise-> finallu
[11:54] * Joins: ILikeChangingMMyNameThankYou
[11:55] * ILikeChangingMMyNameThankYou has been kicked by Tinaa (I don't care. Stop it.)
* Joins: Why-Dont-You-Care-Question-Mar
* Why-Dont-You-Care-Question-Mar has been kicked by Tinaa (Your behavior is not conducive to the desired environment.)


----------



## Cory

[14:26:25] <Tinaa> I'm not in America. what do I win?
[14:26:29] <justice> nothing
[14:26:31] <Tinaa> 
[14:26:32] <elise-> my love
[14:26:34] <elise-> 
[14:26:36] <Tinaa> no ty
[14:26:36] <Javocado> rekt
[14:26:37] <justice> unless u give me ur wine
[14:26:43] <elise-> =( oh


----------



## Aradai

<@Kaiaa>Mahou is nice! 
<crys>mahou disowned me


----------



## Ashtot

[03:44] * Joins: Jiggy
[03:44] * Quits: Jiggy (Client exited)
[03:45] * Joins: FluffyEsther
[03:45] * Quits: FluffyEsther (Client exited)


----------



## KawaiiSushi

[09:47] <KarlaontheLane> how do u get detention before u even start school
[09:47] <KarlaontheLane> ur a special one
[09:48] <Yui-Z> We were given summer homework by my english teacher and I kind of left it to the last minute. I emailed my english teacher to tell her it wasn't showing up
[09:48] <KarlaontheLane> maybe you'll be rewarded for ur audacity


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

[13:53] <LunaMoonCrossing> im a wizard
[13:53] <Cap> hire
[13:53] <Niamh> o ok
[13:54] <LunaMoonCrossing> wazzzzza
[13:54] <elise-> hiya cap
[13:54] <Niamh> abracadabra
[13:54] <LunaMoonCrossing> zap-zap
[13:54] <LunaMoonCrossing> wizard powers
[13:55] <Niamh> ok
[13:55] <LunaMoonCrossing> ...
[13:55] <LunaMoonCrossing> ....
[13:55] <LunaMoonCrossing> zap


----------



## Songbird

[14:56] <justice> he told me he hopes i go bald when i told him i was gonna get a haircut =(
[14:56] <%Tinaa> let's go bald together 
[14:56] <Songbird> no
[14:56] <justice> ok!
[14:57] <%Tinaa> shaving my head thursday!!
[14:57] <Songbird> you'll regret that!
[14:57] <Trundle> wat
[14:57] <Yui-Z> Charity?
[14:57] <%Tinaa> cut all my hair off 2 years ago and didn't regret that.
[14:58] <Yui-Z> If I shaved off my hair, then I'd be shaving off my soul 

- - - Post Merge - - -

[15:04] <justice> u wanted to burn my teddy bear


----------



## BungoTheElf

i love my valentini


[16:29] <elise-> lynn
[16:29] <elise-> i want to
[16:29] <elise-> have a picnic with u
[16:29] <VillageDweller> cute
[16:29] * Joins: Kyuu
[16:29] <elise-> nd
[16:30] <lynn105> :')
[16:30] <elise-> put flowers in ur hair!!! uvu
[16:30] <Kyuu> ohhh cool chat room
[16:30] <lynn105> hi rweah and kyu
[16:30] <lynn105> <3
[16:30] <elise-> '!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bcus i luv u!!!!!!!!!!!!
[16:30] <Kyuu> hiya
[16:30] <lynn105> ily my valentini
[16:31] <elise-> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

[17:09] <Cap> im a gril!!!
[17:09] <Cap> do u love me?
[17:09] <elise-> no
[17:09] <NotKayla> no
[17:10] <Cap> wow 
[17:10] <LunaMoonCrossing1> your a grill? can i grill steaks on you
[17:10] <Superpenguin> no
[17:10] <Sparkanine> Cap
[17:10] <LunaMoonCrossing1> jk

- - - Post Merge - - -

[17:10] <Superpenguin> grill asparagus
[17:10] <Sparkanine> u need some charcoal


----------



## Aradai

<LunaMoonCrossing1>what does tbh means 
<LunaMoonCrossing1>mean* 
<Sparkanine>to be honest 
<redlatios>to be high
*redlatios nods


----------



## Brad

[20:01] <oath2order> Ohana means family, family means no <censored> get left behind


----------



## Chris

[02:28:35]  <elise->	 from this day i will never proprose to anyone ever again!!!


Just so that we all have a record of this. Time is BST, btw. 2:28am, Friday 5th Sept 2014.


----------



## Yui Z

Tina said:


> [02:28:35]  <elise->	 from this day i will never proprose to anyone ever again!!!
> 
> 
> Just so that we all have a record of this. Time is BST, btw. 2:28am, Friday 5th Sept 2014.


Why were you up so early/late, Tina? ;o


----------



## Aradai

Tina said:


> [02:28:35]  <elise->	 from this day i will never proprose to anyone ever again!!!
> 
> 
> Just so that we all have a record of this. Time is BST, btw. 2:28am, Friday 5th Sept 2014.


Let's see how long she keeps that promise.
I'm betting that she'll break it before the day ends.


----------



## Pathetic

Tina said:


> [02:28:35]  <elise->	 from this day i will never proprose to anyone ever again!!!
> 
> 
> Just so that we all have a record of this. Time is BST, btw. 2:28am, Friday 5th Sept 2014.



<VillageDweller> elise 
<VillageDweller> can u propose to me :3 
<elise-> y
<VillageDweller> j ust do it
<elise-> no
-
[17:56] <elise-> tinaaa
[17:57] <elise-> harry wants me 2 propose to him and its scaring me 
[17:57] <VillageDweller> omG i just wanted to post it in irc quotes
[17:57] <VillageDweller> so i could quote tina.. and have her be right.. ya
[17:58] <%Tinaa> aw harry. what a lovely gesture. :]


----------



## Chris

[23:04:32]  <elise->	 ANNIE WILLU MARRY M-


Well, that was a nice approx 20 hours.


----------



## VillageDweller

Tina said:


> [23:04:32]  <elise->	 ANNIE WILLU MARRY M-
> 
> 
> Well, that was a nice approx 20 hours.



lol not even a whole day gg


----------



## BerryPop

IRC isnt working for me atm, so i'm putting this:
[18:08] Connecting to GeekShed, Please Wait...
[18:08] Connecting to GeekShed, Please Wait...

\Edit: FINALLY GOT ON!!!!


----------



## Aradai

Tina said:


> [23:04:32]  <elise->	 ANNIE WILLU MARRY M-
> 
> 
> Well, that was a nice approx 20 hours.


i caLLED ITTT


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

[19:19] <LunaMoonCrossing> oh, my sister tells me that you keep saying that you love her?

- - - Post Merge - - -

[19:19] <Mahou> oh
[19:19] <Mahou> :^)
[19:19] <LunaMoonCrossing> wait... you do? lel!
[19:19] <Mahou> i say that to basically everyone i thinks okay
[19:19] <LunaMoonCrossing> ok, 
[19:19] <LunaMoonCrossing> i think she took it too seriously
[19:19] <LunaMoonCrossing> u don't do it to me, lol
[19:20] <Mahou> luna my love
[19:20] <LunaMoonCrossing> ok
[19:20] <LunaMoonCrossing> lol
[19:20] <Mahou> :^)
[19:20] <LunaMoonCrossing> 
[19:20] <gamora> luna
[19:20] <gamora> marry me..
[19:20] <LunaMoonCrossing> :^{)
[19:20] <LunaMoonCrossing> im too young
[19:21] <LunaMoonCrossing> plus, that's called "eloping"

- - - Post Merge - - -

[19:47] <gamora> lets all get kicked at the same time so chanbot dies
[19:47] <gamora> in 3 2
[19:47] <gamora> 1
[19:48] <gamora> xd
[19:48] * gamora has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[19:48] <elise-> lol
[19:48] * Joins: gamora
[19:48] <gamora> did anyone do it


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

[19:49] <LunaMoonCrossing> sorry, no


----------



## Beary

[19:28] <Mermaid> Jav how big are ears to you
[19:28] <Brad> stuff somethin, jav
[19:28] <Javocado> 7
[19:28] <Mermaid> Potatoes don't fit in people's ears
[19:28] <Javocado> 
[19:28] <Brad> 
[19:28] <Mari> or how small are potatoes??? 8)
[19:28] <Beary> There are some small potatoes
[19:28] <Mari> #deepthoughts
[19:28] <Beary> I've dug some up
[19:28] <Beary> also some mushy icky ones
[19:28] <Javocado> hot
[19:28] <Mari> eugh yeah
[19:28] <Mari> the ones that have like
[19:29] <Beary> we can put those in Javacado's ears
[19:29] <gamora> potatoes are like portals to another world so dont eat them ok
[19:29] <Mari> pockets of black liquid
[19:29] <Mari> and then when you cut it open it just oozes
[19:29] <Javocado> I would be very earitated!
[19:29] <Mari> shudder
[19:29] <Mari> JAV NO


----------



## Aradai

<gamora> luv u more 
<Mahou> k


----------



## Beary

[19:45] <Sparkanine> I became a member of the illuminatty today
[19:45] <Sparkanine> yay


----------



## Aradai

Beary said:


> [19:45] <Sparkanine> I became a member of the illuminatty today
> [19:45] <Sparkanine> yay



Let this be recorded in the history books so it can be skipped by many.


----------



## Beary

[19:48] <Beary> wait Mari
[19:48] <Mari> ye
[19:48] <Beary> if you ate a potato would you be a cannibal
[19:48] <Mari> ye
[19:49] <Mari> #cannibalism


----------



## Beary

[20:35] <Mari> i love nuts


----------



## Beary

[21:11] <justice> It will taste good
[21:12] <justice> Trust me


----------



## Beary

[08:12] <Callaway> Ah, sorry xD
[08:12] * Callaway has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)


----------



## Aradai

<Javocado> I'm always on deck with that Phineas and Herb


----------



## Capella

[17:03] <~Jubs> proposals are now banned in #belltree

- - - Post Merge - - -

[17:03] <Cryst> gam will u marry me
[17:03] <~Jubs> dating is now banned in #belltree.
[17:03] * Cryst has been kicked by Jubs (Jubs)


----------



## Pathetic

[17:21] <Superpenguin> elise you cna swear now!
[17:21] <elise-> can i
[17:21] <Superpenguin> I think
[17:21] <Superpenguin> Jamie might kick you
[17:21] <elise-> )=
[17:21] <elise-> u curse
[17:22] <Superpenguin> I'm scared 
[17:23] <Superpenguin> <censored>
[17:23] <Superpenguin> did it work?
[17:24] <elise-> no
[17:24] <elise-> wtf
[17:24] <Superpenguin> <censored>
[17:24] <elise-> ****
[17:25] <Superpenguin> xD
[17:26] <elise-> xd
[17:26] <elise-> XD
[17:26] <elise-> XDDDDDDDDDDD
[17:26] <elise-> YES
[17:26] <elise-> WE,,LVIE
[17:26] <Superpenguin> xDDDDD
[17:26] <elise-> XD WILL LIVE


----------



## f11

.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: NotKayla (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: Cory (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: Thunder (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: Kaiaa (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: Kekai (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: Jubs (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: elise- (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: lynn105 (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: Hound00med (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)
[14:34] * Quits: ZR388 (ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net Enterprise.GeekShed.net)


----------



## Jake

the proof is in the pudding. are u a believer, or are u a beliber?? idk

15:26	Bidoof	i have waited a moment long enough can u pls fix ur ****
15:29		*** Javocado quit (Quit: Javocado)
15:29	Bidoof	brb praying to jesus
...
15:33	Bidoof	o hey when i am back tbt is back
15:33	Bidoof	thank u jesus
15:33	Bidoof	proof that jesus exists


----------



## Murray

<Thunder> my pen is jason burrows branded


----------



## VillageDweller

* Callaway (~Callaway@protectedhost-5E16F18A.dyn.grandenetworks.net) has joined
<Mari> -------hr;ovp[yrt\
<VillageDweller> .
<Mari> hi lina*]

is this even real


----------



## Cory

[19:21:21] <Pally> jubs
[19:21:27] <Pally> id <censored> your sim
[19:21:31] <Jubs4> thanks pally


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(7:39:28 PM) Jubs: hey can someone check the shop?
(7:39:28 PM) Tinaa: 
(7:39:31 PM) gamora: OMG
(7:39:33 PM) gamora: WHAT HAPPENED TO THE SHOP
(7:39:34 PM) gamora: :'(
(7:39:35 PM) Tom29193: (Because Tinaa will ban Nick)
(7:39:35 PM) Jubs: ok
(7:39:35 PM) Jubs: ty
(7:39:39 PM) Superpenguin: IT'S GONE
(7:39:43 PM) Tom29193: Amazing
(7:39:43 PM) Tinaa: jubs ily lets get married again 
(7:39:52 PM) Tom29193: Collectibles gone - TBT Direct
(7:39:53 PM) Ryan88: tif i don't get a collectible i will be regreting selling my feather
(7:40:02 PM) gamora: jub ur eval!!! :!!!
(7:40:07 PM) Tom29193: Greedy ungrateful ****s - Jubs4
(7:40:16 PM) Ryan88: shop is gone!
(7:40:16 PM) oath2order: Welcome to the forums!
(7:40:22 PM) Javocado: omg shop is gone
(7:40:31 PM) Tom29193: Hi Oats
(7:40:36 PM) Ashtot: if collectibles were gone people would start a riot
(7:40:51 PM) Superpenguin: everyone would quit
(7:41:07 PM) Jingle: It would void the whole competition to make a collectible
(7:41:10 PM) Ryan88: it still says shop! i haven't updated it! let me click shop and see what happenes
(7:41:25 PM) Jubs: gluck
(7:41:26 PM) Ryan88: the new collectibles are going to be in stock!
(7:41:27 PM) gamora: make them
(7:41:28 PM) Tom29193: Enter the void
(7:41:49 PM) Crystal: omg
(7:41:53 PM) Crystal: shops gone
(7:41:56 PM) Ryan88: 18 min
(7:41:59 PM) Tinaa: need more wine for this. 
(7:42:04 PM) Ryan88 left the room (quit: Client exited).
(7:42:16 PM) Ryan88 [~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net] entered the room.
(7:42:35 PM) Ryan88: anyway i'm going to click the shop thing now
(7:42:41 PM) Crystal: o wine sounds good rn
(7:42:47 PM) gamora: i love smoking wine
(7:42:54 PM) Ryan88: it says i don't have permissions!
(7:42:55 PM) Crystal: same
(7:43:09 PM) Jubs: http://sadtrombone.com/


----------



## Brad

We like to have fun here.

[20:09] <Javocado> I smell bad, and I will never smell good.
[20:09] <Crystal> I smell Bad
[20:09] <Flop> I smell really really bad, and I will never smell as good as brad
[20:09] <Crystal> and I will never
[20:09] <Crystal> Smell good
[20:09] <Crystal> ever


----------



## Capella

Brad said:


> We like to have fun here.
> 
> [20:09] <Javocado> I smell bad, and I will never smell good.
> [20:09] <Crystal> I smell Bad
> [20:09] <Flop> I smell really really bad, and I will never smell as good as brad
> [20:09] <Crystal> and I will never
> [20:09] <Crystal> Smell good
> [20:09] <Crystal> ever



[20:09] <Brad> I'm going to give all of my bells to the first person to say, "I smell bad, and I will never smell good."
[20:09] <Brad> I lied.


----------



## Cariad

gamora said:


> [20:09] <Brad> I'm going to give all of my bells to the first person to say, "I smell bad, and I will never smell good."
> [20:09] <Brad> I lied.



BRADS A LIAR!!!


----------



## Javocado

*CHEEST*

[19:15] <Superpenguin> don't forget the cheest sticks
[19:15] <Natty> ^
[19:15] <Javocado> cheest
[19:15] <Mahou> cheest
[19:15] <Brad> cheest
[19:15] <Superpenguin> cheest
[19:16] <Natty> ok
[19:16] <Javocado> my cheest hurts from all these cheest sticks
[19:16] <Brad> chesst guys, give me a break
[19:16] <Mermaid> Cheest stick are my lyfe
[19:16] <Mermaid> New username
[19:16] <Mermaid> Cheeststicks
[19:16] <Javocado> don't
[19:17] <Mermaid> Cheest you Brad
[19:18] <Javocado> Is cheest the new swear word in here bc yes
[19:18] <Mermaid> It is now
[19:18] <Javocado> cheest yeah
[19:18] <Mahou>  cheest you :^/
[19:18] <Mermaid> Cheest you Brad
[19:18] <Mermaid> Cheest you in the cheest
[19:18] <Superpenguin> Cheest Sticks for TBT Fair Sticker
[19:18] <Natty> you piece of cheest
[19:18] <Mermaid> New collectible, cheest sticks
[19:19] <Brad> My cheest is a temple. Get your cheest away from it.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Javocado said:


> *CHEEST*
> 
> [19:15] <Superpenguin> don't forget the cheest sticks
> [19:15] <Natty> ^
> [19:15] <Javocado> cheest
> [19:15] <Mahou> cheest
> [19:15] <Brad> cheest
> [19:15] <Superpenguin> cheest
> [19:16] <Natty> ok
> [19:16] <Javocado> my cheest hurts from all these cheest sticks
> [19:16] <Brad> chesst guys, give me a break
> [19:16] <Mermaid> Cheest stick are my lyfe
> [19:16] <Mermaid> New username
> [19:16] <Mermaid> Cheeststicks
> [19:16] <Javocado> don't
> [19:17] <Mermaid> Cheest you Brad
> [19:18] <Javocado> Is cheest the new swear word in here bc yes
> [19:18] <Mermaid> It is now
> [19:18] <Javocado> cheest yeah
> [19:18] <Mahou>  cheest you :^/
> [19:18] <Mermaid> Cheest you Brad
> [19:18] <Mermaid> Cheest you in the cheest
> [19:18] <Superpenguin> Cheest Sticks for TBT Fair Sticker
> [19:18] <Natty> you piece of cheest
> [19:18] <Mermaid> New collectible, cheest sticks
> [19:19] <Brad> My cheest is a temple. Get your cheest away from it.


Cheest is lyfe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

[22:34] <S-A-M> xD
[22:34] * S-A-M has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[22:34] <Javocado> lmao
[22:34] <Mermaid> Joined at 19 tho
[22:34] <Javocado> oh my god
[22:34] <Natty> lol.
[22:34] <Mermaid> LOL

Poor newbies


----------



## oath2order

02:03:50] <Minties> I love meat too, mari
[02:03:51] <Marii> my dad doesnt exist
[02:03:56] <Minties> (;


----------



## Marii

[02:07:48] <Marii> im craving hollandaise sauce
[02:08:16] <Javocado> Whachu doin? Chillin at the Hollandai Inn
[02:08:41] <Kisstoefur> I'm done
[02:08:52] <@Thunder> i'm hollandone
[02:09:06] <Marii> ;-;
[02:09:16] <Javocado> Hollandon't cry
[02:09:25] <oath2order> big girls hollandon't cry
[02:09:43] <Javocado> Hollandon't funk with my heart
[02:09:47] <@Thunder> ain't no hollandaise girl
[02:09:54] <oath2order> Hollandon't stop believin'
[02:10:01] <Marii> why
[02:10:31] <Javocado> I can't wait for the hollanday season
[02:10:32] <oath2order> you ask why and I say
[02:10:32] <oath2order> http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/d/d0/360Wynaut.png

tears are flowing

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> 02:03:50] <Minties> I love meat too, mari
> [02:03:51] <Marii> my dad doesnt exist
> [02:03:56] <Minties> (;



taking that out of context looks weird

my dad does exist

just letting you all know


----------



## Javocado

Marii said:


> [02:07:48] <Marii> im craving hollandaise sauce
> [02:08:16] <Javocado> Whachu doin? Chillin at the Hollandai Inn
> [02:08:41] <Kisstoefur> I'm done
> [02:08:52] <@Thunder> i'm hollandone
> [02:09:06] <Marii> ;-;
> [02:09:16] <Javocado> Hollandon't cry
> [02:09:25] <oath2order> big girls hollandon't cry
> [02:09:43] <Javocado> Hollandon't funk with my heart
> [02:09:47] <@Thunder> ain't no hollandaise girl
> [02:09:54] <oath2order> Hollandon't stop believin'
> [02:10:01] <Marii> why
> [02:10:31] <Javocado> I can't wait for the hollanday season
> [02:10:32] <oath2order> you ask why and I say
> [02:10:32] <oath2order> http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/d/d0/360Wynaut.png
> 
> tears are flowing




You hollandidn't have to post that here.


----------



## Marii

VillageDweller said:


> * Callaway (~Callaway@protectedhost-5E16F18A.dyn.grandenetworks.net) has joined
> <Mari> -------hr;ovp[yrt\
> <VillageDweller> .
> <Mari> hi lina*]
> 
> is this even real



see i actually was typing "helicopter" because it kind of sounds like "hey lina." you know? he...li...na? he...li...copter? but then i corrected both mistakes in one

- - - Post Merge - - -



VillageDweller said:


> * Callaway (~Callaway@protectedhost-5E16F18A.dyn.grandenetworks.net) has joined
> <Mari> -------hr;ovp[yrt\
> <VillageDweller> .
> <Mari> hi lina*]
> 
> is this even real





Javocado said:


> You hollandidn't have to post that here.



you're killing me


----------



## Capella

[16:10] <Delta-Bot> You did a 'Bradical' job of answering my queries. Well done.


----------



## oath2order

[15:33:24] <elise-> I DID HARRY


----------



## Javocado

things get pretty steamy at night

[22:22] <Javocado> 
[22:22] <Kissy> 
[22:23] <Brad> 
[22:23] <Kissy> (;
[22:23] <Javocado> (;
[22:23] <Brad> (;
[22:23] <Javocado> ;D
[22:23] <Brad> ;D
[22:24] <Kissy> ;}
[22:24] <Javocado> ;}
[22:25] <Brad> ;}
[22:25] <Javocado> ;]
[22:25] <Brad> ;]


----------



## Cory

[18:01:11] <Sakuro> i watch family guy at 11am every night


----------



## Cory

[20:08:13] <Murray> "Hello I am the prince of Nigeria. I am in need of a Smash Boroders Key so that my people will be able to enjoy viewing the smash from my great castle. Here the smash will be upwards of fifty bazillion mumphees and the people they cannot afford this but they can afford one mumphee per viewing. All of my emails to Mr. Sakurai promising him great wealth have gone unnoticed so I will pass the great wealth of our people into anyone who is generous enough 
[20:08:13] <Murray> to give me a code. Please message me a code and your bank account information"


----------



## Aradai

[ 01:08:53 ] [ VillageDweller ] did i rly think i was srs


----------



## Capella

[10:43] <Crystal> my real love is
[10:43] <Crystal> gophermansupreme
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cory

[14:49:34] <Yui-Z> Pick on someone your own size, like Jupiter 


----------



## Justin

[18:30:59]  ~Jubs4:	wii fit trainer is hot
[18:31:40]  Tom29193:	Which one Jubs4
[18:31:45]  Tom29193:	Male or female?
[18:32:10]  +oath2order:	that is a very good question tom
[18:32:29]  Benmjy:	jubs' silence is answer enough
[18:32:35]  Tom29193:	Jubs4 pls respond
[18:32:55]  ~Jubs4:	i appreciate all forms of wii fit trainers
[18:33:02]  Cryst:	wow
[18:33:04]  +oath2order:	Spoken like a politician
[18:33:05]  Benmjy:	i applaud that answer
[18:33:07]  ~Jubs4:	HAHAHA
[18:33:19]  Tom29193:	So Jubs4 takes both
[18:33:22]  Tom29193:	Good to know
[18:33:27]  gamora:	oh
[18:33:36]  +oath2order:	I like how he said "all forms"
[18:33:50]  +oath2order:	For the Wii Fit Trainers that identify as agender
[18:33:54]  ~Jubs4:	yes
[18:33:55]  Tom29193:	lol
[18:33:58]  ~Jubs4:	i dont discriminate oath
[18:34:00]  Tom29193:	Good guy Jubs


----------



## Superpenguin

[13:07] <Ashtot> NotKayla
[13:07] <Crystal> is
[13:07] <gamora> milking


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> [13:07] <Ashtot> NotKayla
> [13:07] <Crystal> is
> [13:07] <gamora> milking



that is a terrifying image


----------



## Brad

[23:08] <+Horus> http://i.imgur.com/zR3b3ve.jpg
[23:09] <Murray> why da fuq does the bath tub have toes
[23:10] <+Horus> how would it walk without them??

Damn.


----------



## KarlaKGB

[16:02] <Niamh> `no cos i cant say wherever istanbul is in in french
[16:03] *** Mari quit (Ping timeout: 960 seconds)
[16:03] <Cory> ITS IN SPAIN
[16:03] <Cory> uncultured swine
[16:04] <Marii> did you just
[16:04] <Yui-Z> call her a pig?
[16:04] <Cory> no
[16:05] <NotKayla> what cory
[16:05] <NotKayla> istanbul is in spain?
[16:05] <Cory> what
[16:05] <Cory> ye
[16:05] <Marii>  lol
[16:05] <Yui-Z> I didn't take geography for a reason
[16:05] <NotKayla> really?
[16:05] <NotKayla> is it really?
[16:05] <Cory> lol
[16:05] <Cory> oops


----------



## Cariad

I was there i feel famous


----------



## Beary

[16:53] <rwaeh> gamora can you afford beary?
[16:53] <gamora> can u not be so LAME!!!
[16:54] <Mahou> wtf
[16:55] <Beary> ?
[16:55] <Beary> a I on sale or something
[16:55] <Beary> am*
[16:55] <+Lauren> HAHAHAHAHAH
[16:55] <+Lauren> HAHAH STUDENT DISCOUNT IS AVALIABLE TILL DECEMBER HAHAHA YERSSEKDHFDS
[16:55] <gamora> buying beary
[16:55] <gamora> 700k bells
[16:55] <Cory> half way there
[16:56] <Beary> bid children
[16:56] <Beary> 700k, going once
[16:56] <Beary> going twice
[16:56] * Joins: BellGreen
[16:56] * Quits: BellGreen (Quit: BellGreen)
[16:57] <Zig> 700,001
[16:57] <Beary> ty
[16:57] <Zig> Wait
[16:57] <Zig> Retracting bid
[16:57] <Beary> D:
[16:57] <Zig> Oh okay fine 700,000.01
[16:57] <Beary>


----------



## Horus

Appreciation of SirGanatar

<+Horus> Without Kayla, the tbt structure is failing
<SirGanatar> We need Kayla back.
<+Horus> I pray to based Kayla everyday for her return
<SirGanatar> Did someone stuff her in a cargo container and ship her somewhere remote? Because she probably had it coming.


<+Horus> I hear Comcast is the living embodiment of Hitler
<SirGanatar> speaking of emodiments of Hitler, Ive started playing Rust again.


----------



## Ashtot

(3:11:23 PM) Kisstof [~nipple@CDF2E3EC.A56D10EF.B4180345.IP] entered the room.
(3:12:15 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:12:55 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:16:42 PM) Kisstof left the room (quit: Quit: Kisstof).
(3:19:54 PM) ApathyandToasties [~ahswtini@protectedhost-3B9D5ADE.range86-149.btcentralplus.com] entered the room.
(3:20:12 PM) INeedACNL [Mibbit@A0B0C46.CF22E2A4.DD68027C.IP] entered the room.
(3:23:23 PM) `Ablaze left the room (quit: Connection reset by peer).
(3:23:32 PM) Cory [~Cory@protectedhost-43A2B2C1.nycmny.fios.verizon.net] entered the room.
(3:23:39 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:23:43 PM) `Ablaze [~Ablaze@5F664A6C.5F268019.B9446DDA.IP] entered the room.
(3:24:17 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:24:51 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:25:30 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:29:58 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:30:36 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:31:27 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:32:05 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:33:51 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:34:30 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:34:51 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:35:30 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:36:57 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:37:35 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:37:51 PM) cuppins [~TFlash@protectedhost-3888A42B.hsd1.ga.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:38:53 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:39:31 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:40:11 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:40:31 PM) cuppins left the room (quit: Client exited).
(3:41:19 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:41:41 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:42:20 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:43:53 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Connection reset by peer).
(3:44:31 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:44:34 PM) HoppyShnell [~TFlash@protectedhost-18C4456D.hfc.comcastbusiness.net] entered the room.
(3:45:02 PM) HoppyShnell left the room (quit: Client exited).
(3:45:12 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:45:51 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:46:16 PM) Yui-phone [~Yui-Phone@protectedhost-9595B070.t-mobile.co.uk] entered the room.
(3:46:38 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).
(3:47:16 PM) Tom29193 [~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net] entered the room.
(3:47:51 PM) Tom29193 left the room (quit: Quit: Tom29193).

The IRC today.


----------



## Cory

I WAS GONNA POST THAT YOU BUGGER


----------



## Yui Z

Cory said:


> I WAS GONNA POST THAT YOU BUGGER


So was I until my internet was shut off. Geez Tom! =P


----------



## KarlaKGB

all ****in day


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oh god


----------



## Cory

[17:41:36] <Superpenguin> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?1201-BEN
[17:41:44] <epona> I'd wear black for a week in mourning 
[17:41:45] <Natty> o:
[17:41:49] <Superpenguin> He left 6 years ago
[17:41:51] <epona> Maybe two weeks 
[17:41:52] <Superpenguin> I still cri


----------



## Cory

[17:00:22] * Superpenguin (~TFlash@protectedhost-3633A4E0.lightspeed.livnmi.sbcglobal.net23) has joined
[17:00:31] <Cory> Superpenguin, text kayla
[17:00:47] * Superpenguin has quit (Client exited)
[17:00:54] <Cory> k


----------



## Aradai

<Mahou> i am a changed shrek...


----------



## oath2order

[21:53:25] * Kaiaa (~Kaiaa@51FAF305.EC3E6018.819609F1.IP) has joined #belltree
[21:53:25] * ChanBot sets mode: +o Kaiaa
[21:53:26] * @Kaiaa (~Kaiaa@51FAF305.EC3E6018.819609F1.IP) Quit (Quit: Kaiaa)


----------



## Capella

[10:02] <Superpenguin> I already catched him gamora omg


----------



## Horus

<eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy> http://i.imgur.com/EmcnMy6.gif
<Jer> pokemon has changed


----------



## Aradai

<Sparkanine> fix ur damn nick 
few seconds later

ⓘ eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy is now known as nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

*HORUS*

After....

ⓘ nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo is now known as MyNickIsKillingSparkanimeCusIt


----------



## Murray

<Trundle> i'm actually homosexual
<Murray> ashtot will be pleased
<Trundle> in more than one wya if u know what i mean


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

[00:51] <Zigg> Do you understand the ways of port openings for Minecraft
[00:52] <Benmjy> no
[00:52] <Zigg> Crap
[00:52] * Quits: Zigg (Client exited)
[00:52] <Mermaid> Lol
[00:52] <Mermaid> You made him quit
[00:52] <Benmjy> o
[00:52] <Benmjy> lmao
[00:52] * Joins: Zigg
[00:52] <Mermaid> Good going Ben
[00:52] <Mermaid> Wb
[00:52] * Quits: Zigg (Client exited)
[00:52] <Mermaid> Nvm


----------



## oath2order

[18:58:50] <Mahou> ur at the hos?


----------



## Cory

[20:32:46] <Brad> Also, I found a dead whale on the beach back in like, June. I have pics.
[20:32:54] <Cory> was it ur mom
[20:32:59] <Cory> LOL REKT


----------



## Cory

[17:10:56] <Ashtot> I'm homosexual
[17:11:14] <Ashtot> not actually 
[17:11:32] <Ashtot> But I do actually wish I had breasts


----------



## Beary

Cory said:


> [17:10:56] <Ashtot> I'm homosexual
> [17:11:14] <Ashtot> not actually
> [17:11:32] <Ashtot> But I do actually wish I had breasts



no
you really don't


----------



## Aradai

<Cory>i smoke oxiclean 
<Cory>with billy mays in hell


----------



## Cory

[19:48:03] <Cory> i had too many fiber one cookies today rip me butthole
[19:49:08] <Mermaid> I kept reading that as rip not R.I.P.
[19:49:11] <Mermaid> And was like
[19:49:15] <Mermaid> Anal fissures are a big deal


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

[20:19] <cap> MARI MARI MARI I AHVE TO TELL U SOMETHING OMH
[20:20] <cap> kiss <3  :3 =3
[20:20] * Quits: Mari (Connection reset by peer)
[20:20] <cap> omfg


----------



## Cory

[20:49:03] <Jas0n> I've been showing her my belly hair
[20:49:12] <Lauren> <3 so much belly hair
[20:49:16] <Lauren> and he showed me his butt pee'ing


----------



## Cory

[22:16:15] <gamora> Last name: Troll. Age: 2005. I live in Trollburg, I go to the troll school and my address is 12345 Troll Street.
[22:16:15] <Natty> Cory you said your body is a temple right 
[22:16:15] * Superpenguin (~TFlash@protectedhost-3633A4E0.lightspeed.livnmi.sbcglobal.net23) has joined
[22:16:22] <Cory> yes
[22:16:28] <Natty> can I visit your tower 
[22:16:29] <Murray> gamora
[22:16:31] <Cory> only sparro is allowed in
[22:16:32] <Murray> i think he's a troll
[22:16:35] <Cory> sorry
[22:16:41] <Natty> 
[22:16:43] <Superpenguin> Natty wants to visit Cory's tower
[22:16:43] <Superpenguin> wat
[22:16:50] <gamora> OMG I HATE TROLLS JUST GO AWAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
[22:16:56] <Natty> corys body is a temple Nick
[22:17:05] <Crystal> I KNOW WHERE SPARRO LIVES
[22:17:10] <Superpenguin> and you want t visit his 'tower'
[22:17:16] <gamora> (murray did u give the trolls a good enough beating??? > 3 < )
[22:17:17] <Natty> yes


----------



## Aradai

<Cap>what do u have against furries 
<Cap>!!!! 
<@ProfGallows>everything


----------



## f11

[20:07] <Zig> Poo, no
[20:07] <Zig> Snakes are so adorable
[20:07] <Zig> Little heads
[20:07] <@Kaiaa> A walking stick doesn’t sound very interesting
[20:07] <Kekai> Kaiaa: Check out its walking schtick?
[20:07] <@ProfGallows> I had an anaconda. But I didn't have buns so he didn't want none.
[20:08] <@Kaiaa> LOL
[20:08] <Crystal> omg
[20:08] <Superpenguin> did he die
[20:08] <@ProfGallows> yes
[20:08] <@Kaiaa> Corn killed my papa
[20:08] <Superpenguin> shame
[20:08] <tokitoki> nicki minaj licked it and it died\
[20:08] <@Kaiaa> THANKS
[20:08] * Joins: Murray


----------



## Jeremy

00:32 <gamora> OGM THERE ARE
00:32 <gamora> MONSTER THINGS
00:32 <gamora> ON TBT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
00:33 <Mari> isnt that normal


----------



## Horus

<+Horus> That college wifi
Quit: `Ablaze [Connection reset by peer]
<VillageDweller> its ok my school wifi is worse
<VillageDweller> actually no its not it just takes forever to connect then its ok
<%Bendalf> whatever your is 
<%Bendalf> mine is worse
<VillageDweller> australia in a nutshell
<%Bendalf> the maintenance guy was here a couple of weeks ago checking everything and I saw what our copper internet wires looked like
<%Bendalf> everything was literally held together with duct tape

edit by horus: [00:48:40]  <+Horus>	 You can't add your own quote to the thread mate


----------



## Cory

[19:34] <+Horus> cory x bad irc quote posts

what a hippocrate


----------



## Aradai

Horus said:


> <+Horus> That college wifi
> Quit: `Ablaze [Connection reset by peer]
> <VillageDweller> its ok my school wifi is worse
> <VillageDweller> actually no its not it just takes forever to connect then its ok
> <%Bendalf> whatever your is
> <%Bendalf> mine is worse
> <VillageDweller> australia in a nutshell
> <%Bendalf> the maintenance guy was here a couple of weeks ago checking everything and I saw what our copper internet wires looked like
> <%Bendalf> everything was literally held together with duct tape
> 
> edit by horus: [00:48:40]  <+Horus>	 You can't add your own quote to the thread mate



<endalf>thats my modding quota for the day 
<+Horus>I wanted the world to know your greatness ben 
<+Horus>But what did I get instead 
<+Horus>A knife in the back


----------



## Cory

[17:47:45] <epona> a square of chocolate melted between my boob


----------



## VillageDweller

<Maverick> marry now
<Sparkanine> ok
<Mahou> lets get married tbh
<Sparkanine> dont we exchange vows
<Mahou> yah
<Sparkanine> ok
<Mahou> u start
<Sparkanine> me first
<Sparkanine> um
<Sparkanine> i lvoe you
<Sparkanine> u are the macklight of my macklife
<Mahou> :^)
<Sparkanine> ya
<Maverick> ...
<Maverick> and u mahou
<Mahou> okay!!'
<Mahou> umm
<Mahou> spark i love u very much
<Mahou> as i said
<Mahou> our love is as big as macklemores head
<Mahou> and i hope we will live a really happy life
<Mahou> k
<lynn105> u many now kiss !!
<lynn105> may
<lynn105> *
<Sparkanine> yissssssss
<Maverick> u may kiss ur companion
<Maverick> woo cake
<Mahou> yah im gunna kiss her

true love

<Maverick> adds wedding to quotes thred
<VillageDweller> !!!!!!
<Mahou> link me to it
<VillageDweller> ok
* Sparkanine has quit (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
<Mahou> n
<Mahou> MY WIFE
<Mahou> oh my god
<Mahou> im  going to jump
* Sparkanine (Sparkanine@protectedhost-BC6BDDEF.nyc.res.rr.com) has joined
<Sparkanine> soz
<Mahou> i jus tjumped
<Sparkanine> Harry
<Maverick> AND LANDED SAFELY!!!?
<Mahou> yeah

there


----------



## Aradai

VillageDweller said:


> <Maverick> marry now
> <Sparkanine> ok
> <Mahou> lets get married tbh
> <Sparkanine> dont we exchange vows
> <Mahou> yah
> <Sparkanine> ok
> <Mahou> u start
> <Sparkanine> me first
> <Sparkanine> um
> <Sparkanine> i lvoe you
> <Sparkanine> u are the macklight of my macklife
> <Mahou> :^)
> <Sparkanine> ya
> <Maverick> ...
> <Maverick> and u mahou
> <Mahou> okay!!'
> <Mahou> umm
> <Mahou> spark i love u very much
> <Mahou> as i said
> <Mahou> our love is as big as macklemores head
> <Mahou> and i hope we will live a really happy life
> <Mahou> k
> <lynn105> u many now kiss !!
> <lynn105> may
> <lynn105> *
> <Sparkanine> yissssssss
> <Maverick> u may kiss ur companion
> <Maverick> woo cake
> <Mahou> yah im gunna kiss her
> 
> true love
> 
> <Maverick> adds wedding to quotes thred
> <VillageDweller> !!!!!!
> <Mahou> link me to it
> <VillageDweller> ok
> * Sparkanine has quit (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
> <Mahou> n
> <Mahou> MY WIFE
> <Mahou> oh my god
> <Mahou> im  going to jump
> * Sparkanine (Sparkanine@protectedhost-BC6BDDEF.nyc.res.rr.com) has joined
> <Sparkanine> soz
> <Mahou> i jus tjumped
> <Sparkanine> Harry
> <Maverick> AND LANDED SAFELY!!!?
> <Mahou> yeah
> 
> there


so that's why she jumped


----------



## Mahoushoujo

[13:20] <Mahou> im good :^)
[13:20] <Mahou> i just got married today
[13:21] <hzl> :O congrats!
[13:21] <Mahou> thank you! :^0
[13:21] <hzl> Ah I can't wait to get married XD
[13:21] * hzl has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[13:21] <Mahou> omg
[13:21] <Mahou> WHY


why must they use


----------



## Aradai

Mahoushoujo said:


> [13:20] <Mahou> im good :^)
> [13:20] <Mahou> i just got married today
> [13:21] <hzl> :O congrats!
> [13:21] <Mahou> thank you! :^0
> [13:21] <hzl> Ah I can't wait to get married XD
> [13:21] * hzl has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> [13:21] <Mahou> omg
> [13:21] <Mahou> WHY
> 
> 
> why must they use


they are the young wild and free ones

let them live


----------



## Capella

VillageDweller said:


> <Maverick> marry now
> <Sparkanine> ok
> <Mahou> lets get married tbh
> <Sparkanine> dont we exchange vows
> <Mahou> yah
> <Sparkanine> ok
> <Mahou> u start
> <Sparkanine> me first
> <Sparkanine> um
> <Sparkanine> i lvoe you
> <Sparkanine> u are the macklight of my macklife
> <Mahou> :^)
> <Sparkanine> ya
> <Maverick> ...
> <Maverick> and u mahou
> <Mahou> okay!!'
> <Mahou> umm
> <Mahou> spark i love u very much
> <Mahou> as i said
> <Mahou> our love is as big as macklemores head
> <Mahou> and i hope we will live a really happy life
> <Mahou> k
> <lynn105> u many now kiss !!
> <lynn105> may
> <lynn105> *
> <Sparkanine> yissssssss
> <Maverick> u may kiss ur companion
> <Maverick> woo cake
> <Mahou> yah im gunna kiss her
> 
> true love
> 
> <Maverick> adds wedding to quotes thred
> <VillageDweller> !!!!!!
> <Mahou> link me to it
> <VillageDweller> ok
> * Sparkanine has quit (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
> <Mahou> n
> <Mahou> MY WIFE
> <Mahou> oh my god
> <Mahou> im  going to jump
> * Sparkanine (Sparkanine@protectedhost-BC6BDDEF.nyc.res.rr.com) has joined
> <Sparkanine> soz
> <Mahou> i jus tjumped
> <Sparkanine> Harry
> <Maverick> AND LANDED SAFELY!!!?
> <Mahou> yeah
> 
> there



[19:50] <Mahou> spark
[19:50] <Cap> ben is really nice
[19:50] <tiff> uh
[19:50] <tiff> ye
[19:50] <Cap> i love him
[19:50] <Mahou> i think
[19:50] <Mahou> we need to take
[19:50] <Mahou> a breal...
[19:50] <tiff> what
[19:50] <tiff> WHAT
[19:50] <Mahou> break
[19:50] <Mahou> frick
[19:50] <tiff> WHAT
[19:50] <tiff> NO
[19:50] <tiff> PLZ
[19:50] <Mahou> im sorry
[19:50] <Mahou> i need to get away
[19:50] <tiff> I PROPOSED TO U IN EM


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

[22:05] <Mermaid> What are you talking about
[22:05] <Mermaid> Everybody loves Chanbot
[22:05] <Mermaid> I want those Thanks Obama infomercial gifs
[22:06] <Mermaid> But instead they say Thanks Chanbot
[22:07] <&ChanBot> [22:06] <Mermaid> But instead they say Thanks Chanbot
[22:07] <&ChanBot> You're welcome
[22:07] <Mermaid> <3
[22:07] <Mermaid> I have been blessed

Magic.


----------



## Beary

[17:59] <@Thunder> "gotta go fast but not too fast if there's cops" - sonic the hedgehog aka ashtot
[17:59] <Mermaid> But speed limits are so low here it's annoying
[17:59] <Beary> gg
[17:59] <Mermaid> Ash confirmed for next Smash
[17:59] <Ashtot> yes thunder


----------



## radical6

<justice> fire hurts in hell u know =((
<gamora> tru!! it also hurts in real life
<Superpenguin> you know what else hurts in real life
<justice> seeing you
<Superpenguin> wow
<Superpenguin> woOOOOw
<Superpenguin> WOWWWWW
* Superpenguin cries


----------



## Horus

lemme pull a cory

<Horus> the degradation of the irc started with cory
<Cory> no it started with cuteluka3
<Horus> no
<Horus> u
<Cory> and kayla
<Horus> kayla made it pure
<Horus> you corrupted it into this filth
<Horus> you monster


----------



## Cory

Horus said:


> lemme pull a cory
> 
> <Horus> the degradation of the irc started with cory
> <Cory> no it started with cuteluka3
> <Horus> no
> <Horus> u
> <Cory> and kayla
> <Horus> kayla made it pure
> <Horus> you corrupted it into this filth
> <Horus> you monster


U DID IT LIKE TWO PAGES AGO YOU HIPPOCRATE


----------



## Horus

<Cory> women shouuldnt be allowed to vote

Wow, scumbag


----------



## Beary

Horus said:


> <Cory> women shouuldnt be allowed to vote
> 
> Wow, scumbag



Wooooow


----------



## Cory

Horus said:


> <Cory> women shouuldnt be allowed to vote
> 
> Wow, scumbag



IN CONTEXT 

[19:07:09] <Cory> women shouuldnt be allowed to vote
[19:07:35] <Cory> jk
[19:07:38] <Cory> im a women
[19:07:56] <gamora6> stop
[19:08:03] <Cory> u
[19:08:08] <Horus> lynch cory irl
[19:08:22] <ehlise> did someone say gays?
[19:08:35] <Superpenguin> a girl in my class last year said women shouldn't vote.
[19:08:47] <Superpenguin> She only said it cause she likes having different opinions from everyone else
[19:08:55] <Cory> i like doing that too


----------



## Capella

ban cory 2k14


----------



## Horus

<Cory> gay child molestation is my hobbie

mate, what are you doing


----------



## Cory

Horus said:


> <Cory> gay child molestation is my hobbie
> 
> mate, what are you doing



THAT IS ****ING FAKE
PIC OR FIC


----------



## Horus

Cory said:


> THAT IS ****ING FAKE
> PIC OR FIC


----------



## Beary

Horus said:


>



Ooooohhhhhh snap


----------



## Cory

Horus said:


>


I NEVER SAID THAT THO
FOTOSHOP


----------



## Horus

Cory said:


> I NEVER SAID THAT THO
> FOTOSHOP



:// I just used paint for that picture, so can you prove I used photoshop??
I totally used Photoshop. I'm taking this way to far but he said MLP was bad and I can't just let that go


----------



## Cory

[18:58:23] <Kaiaa> No one just rocks the french horn.
[18:58:31] <Kaiaa> The french horn has to rock you first


----------



## f11

[20:05] <Crystal> kaiaa left
[20:05] <Mahou> >:^(
[20:05] <Mahou> good


----------



## Murray

<Kaiaa> That’s positively the worst Yoshi I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

[20:31] <Crystal> guinea pigs are nasty
[20:31] <Mahou> WOW
[20:31] <@Kaiaa> You take that back!
[20:31] <Mahou> kaiaa kick her like 
[20:31] <Crystal> I dont like small furry thing
[20:31] <Mahou> do it
[20:31] * Crystal has been kicked by Kaiaa (Kaiaa)


im crying


----------



## Kaiaa

Wow I'm in the last four quotes :')


----------



## Yui Z

[17:43] <+Horus> When you're writing a paper, you usually hanging from a rope, not cutting one


----------



## epona

[20:04] * Topic is '[[[ Happy Autumn! | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat! http://goo.gl/1AZS7R | Happy Birthday Cory! ]]]'
[20:04] * Set by ZR388 on Fri Oct 03 19:41:00 2014
[20:05] <epona> smh cory gets a happy birthday message and i didnt


here we see the true bitter and envious nature of the annie creature


----------



## Cory

epona said:


> [20:04] * Topic is '[[[ Happy Autumn! | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat! http://goo.gl/1AZS7R | Happy Birthday Cory! ]]]'
> [20:04] * Set by ZR388 on Fri Oct 03 19:41:00 2014
> [20:05] <epona> smh cory gets a happy birthday message and i didnt
> 
> 
> here we see the true bitter and envious nature of the annie creature


bc im the cooliest


----------



## epona

Cory said:


> bc im the cooliest



fight me


----------



## epona

[22:04] * Trundle (~Trundle@protectedhost-4D9E51D2.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.nb.bellaliant.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Unidentified22262 (~Mari@protectedhost-DB108E65.stormbit.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Unidentified64436 (goats@protectedhost-BEBDDFB5.hsd1.nj.comcast.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Pally (~TFlash@protectedhost-AB274F89.nb.shawcable.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * NotKayla (~ahswtini@protectedhost-E18B0EA3.range109-153.btcentralplus.com) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Tom29193 (~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * VillageDweller (~harry@protectedhost-E40239E9.as43234.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Brad (~TFlash@protectedhost-FA113AE8.dhcp.yakm.wa.charter.com) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Alice (lucifer@alice.bnc.geekshed.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * oath2order (lucifer@oath2order.bnc.geekshed.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * +rwayy (lucifer@Bermuda.vhost) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Kuma (lucifer@Kuma.Ducks.All.vhost) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * +Horus (~Horus@594C15C9.5B6E21D8.C014BF86.IP) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * ~Jer (~Jer@6013BB0.73EE087C.F592EA5.IP) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * ~Jubs2 (~Justin@FFC0F12C.C621959D.8E3B2066.IP) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Hound00med (~Hound00me@protectedhost-FCC155BA.range81-151.btcentralplus.com) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * @ZR388 (~Zr388@BellTreeForums.vhost) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Zig (~TFlash@protectedhost-5FE7B543.satx.res.rr.com) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * VanishingKira (~TFlash@protectedhost-BE836CAF.as13285.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Ashtot (~TFlash@protectedhost-4D9E51D2.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.nb.bellaliant.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * @Tinaa (~Tinaa@protectedhost-32BCAD5A.range86-133.btcentralplus.com) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Unidentified39596 (~frog_styl@protectedhost-400DE3CB.maine.res.rr.com) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Wmk105v3s (~TFlash@76DD533.9595853B.96C60E2C.IP) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Cory (~Cory@protectedhost-43A2B2C1.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Yui-Z (~TFlash@D1DFFECF.E5F8253C.5AF1692F.IP) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * Dark (~Jawsh@Josh.was.here.vhost) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * lynn105 (~TFlash@protectedhost-D458DF9F.dhcp.aldl.mi.charter.com) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[22:04] * &ChanBot (services@geekshed.net) Quit (Komma.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
*[22:05] <epona> ????????????*
[22:05] * Sparkanine (tiff@protectedhost-EDF69EF3.nyc.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Wmk105v3s (~TFlash@76DD533.9595853B.96C60E2C.IP) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Horus (~Horus@594C15C9.5B6E21D8.C014BF86.IP) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Cory (~Cory@protectedhost-43A2B2C1.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Ashtot (~TFlash@protectedhost-4D9E51D2.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.nb.bellaliant.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Trundle (~Trundle@protectedhost-4D9E51D2.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.nb.bellaliant.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Zig (~TFlash@protectedhost-5FE7B543.satx.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * NotKayla (~ahswtini@protectedhost-E18B0EA3.range109-153.btcentralplus.com) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Tom29193 (~Trent@protectedhost-96F6513B.hsd1.va.comcast.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Dark (~Jawsh@Josh.was.here.vhost) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * VillageDweller (~harry@protectedhost-E40239E9.as43234.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * lynn105 (~TFlash@protectedhost-D458DF9F.dhcp.aldl.mi.charter.com) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Jer (~Jer@6013BB0.73EE087C.F592EA5.IP) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * VanishingKira (~TFlash@protectedhost-BE836CAF.as13285.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Tinaa (~Tinaa@protectedhost-32BCAD5A.range86-133.btcentralplus.com) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Hound00med (~Hound00me@protectedhost-FCC155BA.range81-151.btcentralplus.com) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Brad (~TFlash@protectedhost-FA113AE8.dhcp.yakm.wa.charter.com) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Unidentified22262 (~Mari@protectedhost-DB108E65.stormbit.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Unidentified64436 (goats@protectedhost-BEBDDFB5.hsd1.nj.comcast.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Unidentified39596 (~frog_styl@protectedhost-400DE3CB.maine.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * ZR388 (~Zr388@BellTreeForums.vhost) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Jubs2 (~Justin@FFC0F12C.C621959D.8E3B2066.IP) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Kuma (lucifer@Kuma.Ducks.All.vhost) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * rwayy (lucifer@Bermuda.vhost) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * Alice (lucifer@alice.bnc.geekshed.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * oath2order (lucifer@oath2order.bnc.geekshed.net) has joined #belltree
[22:05] * ChanBot (services@geekshed.net) has joined #belltree


----------



## Aradai

<@Kaiaa> A mod is an overworked underpaid gremlin of the admin

- - - Post Merge - - -

<@Tinaa> oops guys heads up im being demoted. justin just told me he was gonna go drown himself and i accidentally typed "  " instead of "  "


----------



## Murray

<Murray> I bang my ankles against the window everytime someone posts a netsplit in irc quotes


----------



## epona

Murray said:


> <Murray> I bang my ankles against the window everytime someone posts a netsplit in irc quotes



gremlin


----------



## Yui Z

[19:58] <~Jubs4> hi im ed sheeran


----------



## KarlaKGB

[22:42] <NotKayla> u have a foot fetish?
[22:42] <@Tinaa> I just realised that date
[22:42] <@Tinaa> yes!


----------



## Cory

[18:15:43] <Jas0n> y'know that potato thing reminds me of the guy who put a fish in his urethra


----------



## Horus

<IMISSKAYLA> i love tiger loads
aka Lauren


----------



## Cory

[18:44:18] <Jas0n> You suck giant kayla penis
[18:44:27] <Jubs4> maybe i do
[18:44:35] <Jubs4> maybe i dont
[18:44:37] <Jubs4> dont judge


----------



## Minties

WAIT A MINUTE. IS THAT ACTUALLY KAYLA


----------



## Superpenguin

[17:33] <epona> who is fake Mitch
[17:34] <+Flop> <Flop> when do you think Flop will notice me using his irc acc
[17:34] <+Flop> <Horus> ^
[17:34] <+Flop> pretty big clue
[17:34] <+Flop> lmao
[17:34] <epona> fake Mitch
[17:34] <epona> are u Dave
[17:34] <+Horus> maybe
[17:34] * Quits: Lady_Rarity (Quit: http://youtu.be/oLQX2XQfYQs)
[17:34] * Quits: Flop (NickServ (GHOST command used by Superpenguin))
[17:34] -NickServ- Ghost with your nick has been killed.
[17:34] <epona> how are you on his account
[17:34] <Superpenguin> get rekt *****
[17:34] <+Horus> o
[17:34] <+Horus> u btch
[17:35] <Superpenguin> (I did that)
[17:35] <epona> how does everyone have poor mitchs password
[17:35] * Horus is now known as Flop
[17:35] * Quits: Flop (NickServ (GHOST command used by Superpenguin))
[17:35] -NickServ- Ghost with your nick has been killed.
[17:35] <Superpenguin> get rekt
[17:36] <epona> (I know)
[17:36] <epona> guys really how did you get his password haha
[17:36] * Joins: Flop
[17:36] <Superpenguin> he messed up the identify command
[17:36] * Joins: Horse
[17:36] <Flop> soab
[17:36] <Superpenguin> and we saw his password


----------



## Jake

17:30	Horus	is the wii u ever going to have any other games after Smash


----------



## Cory

[11:08:35] * whatsthisthing (~TFlash@D1DFFECF.E5F8253C.5AF1692F.IP23) has joined
[11:09:27] <TrundlePC6> ╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\
[11:09:30] * whatsthisthing has quit (Client exited)
[11:09:55] <Cory> u scared him
[11:10:43] <TrundlePC> dang it fifth world emoticons


----------



## Yui Z

Cory said:


> [11:08:35] * whatsthisthing (~TFlash@D1DFFECF.E5F8253C.5AF1692F.IP23) has joined
> [11:09:27] <TrundlePC6> ╲/\╭( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)╮/\╱\
> [11:09:30] * whatsthisthing has quit (Client exited)
> [11:09:55] <Cory> u scared him
> [11:10:43] <TrundlePC> dang it fifth world emoticons


The awkward moment when that was me checking I hadn't ghosted myself.


----------



## Trundle

<Jas0n> has somebody asked you for your number jubs
<Ashtot> ikr flop
<Flop> I have instant noodles
<Jubs> five times a day jason


----------



## Capella

[16:19] <Lady_Rarity> Apples would be nice if possible

first time seeing lady rarity!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(9:41:14 PM) Jubs: i love jesus incest

Bonus: (9:41:29 PM) Jubs: have you ever made a comment that you deeply regret saying


----------



## Cory

[22:25:49] * Jubs walks away
[22:25:49] <Jubs> slowly
[22:25:53] <NotKayla> feminists and gays shud be gassed
[22:25:54] <Cory> lol
[22:25:57] <NotKayla> now discuss
[22:25:57] <Cory> u ****ed up


----------



## Sanaki

[22:36] <Murray> i feel like my heart stops whenever i smell a bucket of greasy kfc


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

"You have been banned. Reason: Thunder"


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> "You have been banned. Reason: Thunder"



Looks like you got THUNDERSTRUCK


----------



## Coffee_Geek

"is okay to make fun of deaf people, they can't hear you." -My Sarcastic Uncle


----------



## Jake

tbt mods + horse being cyber bullies the proof is in the pudding

18:16		--- Jas0n has banned ~r:*SockHead*
18:16	Mahou	wot
18:16		*** Jas0n is now known as SockHeadSucks
18:16	Mahou	damn jason
18:16		*** SockHeadSucks is now known as Jas0n
18:16	Jas0n	Can somebody else try changing their name to something with SockHead in it
18:16		*** Horus is now known as sockheadsucks****

(izzy was right)


----------



## Murray

<Tom29193> Is it like 8 minutes of you and Tinaa moaning Jubs
<Jubs4> only 8 minutes???
<Tom29193> Tinaa would probably last longer than that but you


----------



## Yui Z

[10:47] <+Murray> annie is scary if she doesnt have her juice box
[10:47] <+Murray> pls dont tell her i said that
[10:47] <+Murray> i dont want to die


----------



## Murray

only post real quotes here

thanks


----------



## Yui Z

Murray said:


> only post real quotes here
> 
> thanks


No liars here, thanks.


----------



## Murray

<Yui-Z> i buy sausages but i dont eat them


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Yui Z said:


> No liars here, thanks.



(5:47:14 AM) Murray: annie is scary if she doesnt have her juice box
(5:47:18 AM) Murray: pls dont tell her i said that
(5:47:21 AM) Murray: i dont want to die

Can confirm


----------



## Yui Z

Murray said:


> <Yui-Z> i buy sausages but i dont eat them



HAH! If you're gonna make up quotes against me, then at least make them look like they're by me. :] 

I can spell don't properly for a start, hehe.


----------



## Jake

23:09	Cory	[8:08:15 AM] Cory Seisser: omg that cat is cute
23:09	Cory	[8:08:26 AM] Cory Seisser: ill accept your friendship now
23:09	Cory	[8:08:34 AM] Cory Seisser: is that ur cat
23:09	Cory	[8:08:39 AM] Niamh da bae: ikr
23:09	Cory	[8:08:42 AM] Niamh da bae: no
23:09	Cory	[8:08:50 AM] Niamh da bae: it's an Internet cat
23:09	Cory	[8:08:57 AM] Cory Seisser: im actually a 70 year old cat lady
23:09	Cory	[8:09:08 AM] Niamh da bae: o cool hav fun with tht
23:10	Cory	[8:09:36 AM] Cory Seisser: ty
23:10	Niamh	hi
23:10	Cory	oh <censored>
23:10		*** Cory was kicked by ChanBot (Stop flooding!)


----------



## epona

Tom said:


> (5:47:14 AM) Murray: annie is scary if she doesnt have her juice box
> (5:47:18 AM) Murray: pls dont tell her i said that
> (5:47:21 AM) Murray: i dont want to die
> 
> Can confirm


i dont understand


----------



## Yui Z

epona said:


> i dont understand



Looks like Murray's off the hook then this time. Now he can love me again.


----------



## Aradai

<Mahou> ...oh shirt


----------



## Jake

13:31		*** BiscoeMedia joined #belltree
13:31	Purpl	hey bestie
13:31	BiscoeMedia	<censored> u purpl dont adverstise on ym channel again
13:31		*** BiscoeMedia left #belltree
13:31	Mahou	LMAO
13:31	Ashtot	what
13:31		*** Purpl quit (Killed (locust (stop spamming your junk)))
13:31	Mahou	HAAHAHAHAHA
13:31	Mahou	aHAAHAHAHA
13:31	Ashtot	who was that
13:31	Mahou	OH MY GOD
13:31		*** Purpl joined #belltree
13:32	Mahou	JESUS CHRIST
13:32	Purpl	IM CRYING
13:32	Mahou	U GOT REKT
13:32	Superpenguin	HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Superpenguin

[22:31] * Joins: BiscoeMedia
[22:32] <Purpl> hey bestie
[22:32] <BiscoeMedia> <censored> u purpl dont adverstise on ym channel again
[22:32] * Parts: BiscoeMedia
[22:32] <Mahou> LMAO
[22:32] <Ashtot> what
[22:32] * Quits: Purpl (Killed (locust (stop spamming your junk)))


----------



## oath2order

Superpenguin said:


> [22:31] * Joins: BiscoeMedia
> [22:32] <Purpl> hey bestie
> [22:32] <BiscoeMedia> <censored> u purpl dont adverstise on ym channel again
> [22:32] * Parts: BiscoeMedia
> [22:32] <Mahou> LMAO
> [22:32] <Ashtot> what
> [22:32] * Quits: Purpl (Killed (locust (stop spamming your junk)))



WHAT THE.

Purpl got k-lined?


----------



## Cory

[14:46:31] <Ashtot> these words cut deep into the roof of my mouth like doritos


----------



## Jake

[12:46] <katiegurl1223> Is this place literally just for talking?


----------



## Cory

[17:00:27] <Jubs4> [13:55:40]  Tom29193: Does that include a squirtbottle?
[17:00:28] <Jubs4> [13:55:41]  Cory: lol
[17:00:28] <Jubs4> [13:55:44]  @Tinaa: Yes.
[17:00:28] <Jubs4> omg
[17:00:31] <Jubs4> rude
[17:00:36] <Tinaa> hey
[17:00:38] <Tinaa> if youre a good boy
[17:00:45] <Tinaa> i might put milk in it instead of water
[17:00:50] <Jubs4> this conversation does not belong here

- - - Post Merge - - -

[17:06:54] <Cory> but ffxiii is still better than super mario sunshine
[17:07:07] <Tom29193> LET'S NOT GO THAT FAR
[17:07:25] * Jubs4 sets ban on *!*@protectedhost-43A2B2C1.nycmny.fios.verizon.net
[17:07:25] * You have been kicked from #belltree by Jubs4 (there is no place for your kind in this chatroom)
lol ****


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(5:16:53 PM) epona: I'll ask ben on a date


----------



## Sanaki

[17:25] <Cory> my anus is ready
[17:25] <@Tinaa> for wh-
[17:25] <@Tinaa> dont answer
[17:26] <@Tinaa> i dont wanna know


----------



## epona

Tom said:


> (5:16:53 PM) epona: I'll ask ben on a date



so out of context


----------



## Jake

[18:45] <Yui-Z> This calls for a binner meal (AKA inbetween breakfast/dinner)
[18:45] <Bidoof> isnt that lunch


----------



## Yui Z

Jake. said:


> [18:45] <Yui-Z> This calls for a binner meal (AKA inbetween breakfast/dinner)
> [18:45] <Bidoof> isnt that lunch



I meant the other inbetween!! ;/


----------



## Trent the Paladin

epona said:


> so out of context



lol Maybe


----------



## Hyperpesta

[22:25] <Cap> U SAID U LOVED ME BUT U DIDNT U LIED TO ME AND U DID LIE TO ME WE ARE DONE AND U ARE NO LONGER MINE U HAD UR CHANCE BUT U ARE NO LONGER MINE *DOES SICK TURN TABLE DANCE* HARRY SHOULD GET HIT BY A TREX HARRY SHOULD GET HIT BY A METEOR HARRY SHOULD GET CURSHED BY GODZILLA HARRY SHOULD GO TO HECKq!!

Nice Song Cap.


----------



## Capella

[22:54] <Mahou> stop fudging swearing i swear to dog


----------



## Murray

<Jubs> i love murray's balls


----------



## Jake

[23:35] <@Tinaa> jake = hottest person on tbt tbh


----------



## Superpenguin

[18:44] <+Horus> kick and ban harry for 9 hours


----------



## Cory

[18:50:45] * ProfGallows (ProfGallow@BellTreeForums.vhost24) has left (Lady_Rarity)
[18:50:45] * ProfGallows (ProfGallow@BellTreeForums.vhost23) has joined
[18:50:45] * ChanBot gives channel operator status to ProfGallows
[18:50:47] <Alice> aw thanks horus <3
[18:50:48] <ProfGallows> wat
[18:50:52] <ProfGallows> did I just log off
[18:50:56] <Cory> what did u just do
[18:50:56] <Cory> omg
[18:51:02] <ProfGallows> whath appened
[18:51:06] <Sparkanine> rip
[18:51:08] <Tinaa>   ProfGallows (ProfGallow@BellTreeForums.vhost) left the channel. (Lady_Rarity)
[18:51:12] <Cory> lol
[18:51:14] <Horus> lol
[18:51:14] <Trundle> I haven't seen lynn on the forum or speaking in the IRC since like June
[18:51:15] <ProfGallows> wtf
[18:51:25] <ProfGallows> did she kick me
[18:51:26] <Trundle6> Lady_Rarity controls all?
[18:51:32] <Sparkanine> Lynn came here yesterday omg
[18:51:58] <Horus> Lady_Rarity ain't havin none of that
[18:51:58] <Murray> did you try to kick her and kick yourself
[18:52:03] <ProfGallows> no
[18:52:05] <bruh> lynn is my girlfriend
[18:52:15] <Lady_Rarity> Wat
[18:52:17] <ProfGallows> it would have said I got kicked if I kicked myself
[18:52:21] <Horus> !!!!!!!!
[18:52:22] <Cory> ER MAEH GETRDD
[18:52:24] <Cory> RESWEQ\
[18:52:25] <Sparkanine> !!!

BAE HAS SPOKEN


----------



## Javocado

[12:35] <Javocado> i'll probably start selling my selfies for bells
[12:35] <@Thunder> jake's gonna go broke


----------



## Flop

[17:59] <@Tinaa> resetting something because internet is near impossible to use atm brb
[17:59] Quit: Tinaa [Quit: Textual IRC Client: www.textualapp.com]

*6 minutes later*

[18:05] Join: Tinaa [63593F46.A33B8AE3.C2BBE8AB.IP]
[18:05] Mode: [+o Tinaa] by ChanBot
[18:05] <Flop> Hiiii tina
[18:05] <Trundle> hello tino
[18:05] Join: Jubs4 [protectedhost-1A3D9816.gv.shawcable.net]
[18:05] Mode: [+qo Jubs4 Jubs4] by ChanBot
[18:05] <@Tinaa> hiiii 
[18:05] <Trundle> hello jubs 
[18:05] <Flop> And jubs hi
[18:05] <@Tinaa> oh and hello jubs
[18:05] <Trundle> did you two just finish having sex or something
[18:05] <Flop> ^
[18:06] <~Jubs4> GUYS
[18:06] <~Jubs4> WPW
[18:06] <~Jubs4> *WOW
[18:06] <Superpenguin> > GUYS
[18:06] <Superpenguin> It was just Trundle
[18:06] <Trundle> it was all nick
[18:06] <@Tinaa> !!!
[18:06] <~Jubs4> INNAPROPRIATE 
[18:06] <~Jubs4> wash your mouths out with soap
[18:07] <Flop> Tina what exactly was it you were ~ahem~ resetting? 
[18:07] <@Tinaa> umm
[18:07] <Superpenguin> start mafia \o/
[18:07] <Flop> Ooooohhhhh
[18:07] <Trundle> u never answered my question jubs
[18:08] <Flop> Neither did you tina
[18:08] <@Tinaa> I only left for 6 minutes!
[18:08] <Flop> Dang that's impressive
[18:08] <Trundle> i heard jubs was speedy 
[18:08] <~Jubs4> wow r u tryng to insult me
[18:09] <~Jubs4> thanks tina
[18:09] <@Tinaa> :x
[18:09] <Flop> Is she just that good jubs
[18:09] <~Jubs4> :x
[18:09] <Flop> :x
[18:09] <Superpenguin> :x
[18:09] <Trundle> :x


----------



## oath2order

what the actual ****


----------



## Horus

<Horus> I have done nothing but save pony pictures for the past 3 days
<Tom29193> Cue a crazed deafening neigh from outside, as a giant mass of <censored> fan art clumps together into this hideous Sonic 06 level of OC and drag members of the TBT IRC into the the fiery pit below with Horus cackling maniaclly. 
<Jubs> <censored> sonic
<Horus> I wish I could put that quote in my signature
<Tom29193> Starring Jubs as Scout, Tina as Ms Pauling, Horus as Soldier, and other background minor characters as the other TF2 characters in <censored> TF2/TBT CROSSOVERS
<Jubs> <censored> sonic
<Tom29193> Sonic certainly <censored> the human princess Jubs
<Jubs> <censored> sonic


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> <Horus> I have done nothing but save pony pictures for the past 3 days
> <Tom29193> Cue a crazed deafening neigh from outside, as a giant mass of <censored> fan art clumps together into this hideous Sonic 06 level of OC and drag members of the TBT IRC into the the fiery pit below with Horus cackling maniaclly.
> <Jubs> <censored> sonic
> <Horus> I wish I could put that quote in my signature
> <Tom29193> Starring Jubs as Scout, Tina as Ms Pauling, Horus as Soldier, and other background minor characters as the other TF2 characters in <censored> TF2/TBT CROSSOVERS
> <Jubs> <censored> sonic
> <Tom29193> Sonic certainly <censored> the human princess Jubs
> <Jubs> <censored> sonic



Is it awful that I want to flesh this out into an actual thing


----------



## Beary

Tom said:


> Is it awful that I want to flesh this out into an actual thing



It is awful


----------



## Cory

[20:34:40] <ZR388> Oh <censored> I got a pokieballu
[20:34:45] 18* ZR388 balls out of control

very witty


----------



## Trundle

<Cory> i had sex

o c'mon man


----------



## Cory

[16:32:31] <Lauren> im trying to eat and  your verbal diarrhoea is putting me off 


----------



## Sanaki

[17:09] <Flakeh> my buttcheeks are massive


----------



## Cory

[17:27:01] * Darkbrussel (~TFlash@418C0A9C.8A217941.10D4D702.IP23) has joined
[17:27:08] <Darkbrussel> :OOOOOOOO first time here xD
[17:27:08] * ChanBot has kicked Darkbrussel from #belltree (Watch your language!)


----------



## Jake

11:26 	Trundle	just restock the freaking forum already so the retards can go into their cave and drool and have passionate sex with their collectibles


----------



## f11

[18:32] <Tom29193> I'm really disappointed the link does nothing Jer
[18:33] <Tom29193> Collectible hunters finally kill TBT while I was away?
[18:33] <~Jer> yeah
[18:33] <hi> yeah sorry guys
[18:33] <Crys> wot
[18:33] <hi> i just wanted a shrek candy.... ......
[18:33] <Mahou> same
[18:33] <Crys> i guess
[18:34] <Crys> it all ogre for you
[18:34] <hi> omfg crys


----------



## Cory

[18:11:30] <epona> Eggs boiled in the urine of young virgin boys is a delicacy in Dongyang, China


----------



## epona

[15:49] <FireNinja1> tinaa ill kill em both!
[15:49] <@Tinaa> NO
[15:50] <%Bendalf> thank you tina
[15:50] <FireNinja1> all i need is a terribly inefficient weapon
[15:50] <FireNinja1> like a spoon!
[15:50] <epona> all you need to kill ben is half a can of bud light



burn tho


----------



## Jake

11:48	Purpl	ugh hes not hot guys hes here for cherries

IMDYIN OMG


----------



## oath2order

[21:02:27] <+Lauren> ****S
[21:02:27] <Jubs4_> i ate it
[21:02:29] <Jubs4_> omg
[21:02:30] <oath2order> ****s
[21:02:33] <Jubs4_> LAURNE
[21:02:35] <Jubs4_> THAT TIMING


----------



## Yui Z

[19:27] <Yui-Z> [19:27:14] Zoeyzo ♫: cory are you my senpai?[19:27:22] Cory in da house: yes
[19:28] <Yui-Z> !!!! beat that horus!!!!!!!
[19:28] <Cory> hes not here

Horus!!! I found my senpai but you weren't there when I celebrated, so I captured the moment just for you.


----------



## Cory

[18:46:09] <Superpenguin> omg Horus I cannot be in the irc with you if you are gonna type in a fifth grade mindset


----------



## Cory

<Mermaid> "9: best features and qualities? My sphincter muscle control


----------



## Javocado

[14:47] <+Lauren> i love it when jav bites
[14:47] <+Lauren> makes me feel dirty


----------



## Lauren

best quote 2014


----------



## Murray

<Jas0n> oh shut up kuma


----------



## Lauren

Murray said:


> <Jas0n> oh shut up kuma



Sounds about right


----------



## Jake

16:20	Lauren	PALLY DPNT [ISS ME POFFFYOU LIL SHO


----------



## Yui Z

<~Jubs4> thunder
<~Jubs4> have you heard about our lord and savior pizza?
<@Thunder> you mean cheesus crust?

Made my day.


----------



## Cory

[18:57:48] <Jubs4> i'm gonna make a great dather


----------



## f11

[16:42] <@Kaiaa> Cory, what are you making your bento into?
[16:42] <Cory> idk
[16:42] <@Kaiaa> Make a starfish
[16:42] <@Kaiaa> with tiny eyes
[16:42] <crys> hello kitty
[16:42] <@Kaiaa> and a tiny smile
[16:42] <@Kaiaa> Then pull off his arms
[16:42] <@Kaiaa> and eat them
[16:42] <crys> omg
[16:43] <@Kaiaa> See, that?s why I can?t do bento. Cause if I make it into a character or something, I feel bad eating it. It watches me eat it 
[16:43] <crys> dont starfish regrow limbs
[16:43] * Quits: crystal (Ping timeout: 961 seconds)
[16:43] <@Kaiaa> Yeah they do, maybe that?s why hes still smiling@
[16:44] <@Kaiaa> I can eat starfish bento now! Thanks crys 
[16:44] <crys> your welcome
[16:44] <crys> *you'rw
[16:44] <crys> *yiu're
[16:44] <crys> omg
[16:44] <crys> *you're
[16:44] <@Kaiaa> You're
[16:45] <@Kaiaa> a
[16:45] <@Kaiaa> nice
[16:45] <@Kaiaa> person 
[16:45] <Cory> awwww

this is why I love Kaiaa.


----------



## Jake

15:08	Jas0n	hey sporge why did you send your penis to jake


----------



## DarkOnyx

I wish I could go on the IRC.Why do I have to have a Nook?


----------



## Danielkang2

[19:07:09] <Danielkang2> Does smh stand for smell my hair? o.0


----------



## Javocado

[12:15] * Joins: Pally
[12:16] * Javocado RKO's Pally
[12:17] * Pally counters Jav and puts him the sharp shooter
[12:19] * Javocado reaches the ropes and PAlly must break the submission
[12:19] * Pally turns heel and doesnt break the submission
[12:20] * Javocado is struggling but John Cena comes out and saves the day
[12:21] * Pally f5s cena
[12:21] * Javocado watches Cena kick out at 2
[12:22] <Pally> *lights go out*
[12:22] <Pally> DING
[12:22] * Pally tags the undertaker in
[12:22] <Javocado> *glass breaks*
[12:23] * Javocado tags in SCSA
[12:23] <Pally> <censored>
[12:23] * Pally throws austin a beer and he joins my side
[12:24] <Javocado> it's a work and Stone Cold hits you with a Stunner and I win gtfo


----------



## Beary

[12:55] <Cory> sonic boob

- - - Post Merge - - -

[13:13] * Joins: Jubs4
[13:13] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jubs4 Jubs4
[13:13] <Beary> wb Jubs
[13:14] <~Jubs4> hhello
[13:15] <Cory> jubs
[13:15] <Cory> did u get sanic boob?
[13:15] <Beary> I posted it on IRC quotes so maybe
[13:15] <Beary> .u.
[13:16] * Joins: elisey
[13:16] <~Jubs4> did i get what now


----------



## Justin

Spoiler: Cory x System32 oh my god



[15:21:49]  Cory:	i just uninstalled everything
[15:21:52]  Cory:	and it workee
[15:21:58]  Cory:	almost everything
[15:22:09]  oath2order:	id you delete system 32
[15:22:59]  Cory:	what
[15:23:19]  oath2order:	delete system 32
[15:23:21]  oath2order:	solve all problems
[15:23:39] 	Horus (~Horus@1A67CE91.CFB50671.C014BF86.IP) joined the channel
[15:23:39] ChanBot sets mode +v Horus
[15:23:41]  Cory:	idk what that is
[15:23:48]  Cory:	i still dont know what a proxy is
[15:24:03]  oath2order:	horus tell cory how deleting system 32 will fix his computer issues
[15:24:38]  +Horus:	It fixed my pc when I did it a couple months ago
[15:25:03]  Cory:	but idk what it is
[15:25:36]  +Horus:	what windows are you running
[15:26:38]  Cory:	7
[15:27:42]  +Horus:	All you gotta do, it open up documents or something
[15:27:55]  Cory:	ill do it later
[15:28:07]  +Horus:	and there'll be a bar that looks like a url on a browser
[15:28:13]  +Horus:	type in C:\Windows\
[15:28:20]  +Horus:	find system32
[15:28:27]  +Horus:	and right click, delete
[15:28:31]  +Horus:	It's fast
[15:29:08]  ~Jubs4:	yeah system32 can really slow down your internet
[15:29:16]  ~Jubs4:	so deleting it might help you
[15:32:03]  +Horus:	Oh wait. I was wrong
[15:32:30]  +Horus:	Cory, right click the start buttom, go to Command Promt (Admin)
[15:32:42]  +Horus:	step 1: run CMD.EXE as admin
[15:32:42]  +Horus:	step 2: type in "del c:\windows\system32\"
[15:33:01]  +Horus:	soz, had to look it up since I'm on windows 8.1
[15:33:07]  Cory:	i says i need permission from trustedinstaller
[15:33:30]  +Horus:	did you try the way I just said
[15:34:29]  Cory:	command prompt doesnt show up
[15:35:08]  +Horus:	Open the Command Prompt window by clicking the Start button , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, and then clicking Command Prompt.
[15:35:21]  +Horus:	again, wrong because I'm on windows 8.1
[15:35:53]  Cory:	ok
[15:36:01]  Cory:	whats  CMD.EXE
[15:36:17]  Cory:	and where do i put it
[15:36:50]  +Horus:	now that I think about it, cmd is probably the command prompt or something
[15:36:55]  Cory:	oh
[15:37:02]  +Horus:	alright, have the command prompt up-
[15:37:07]  +Horus:	<Horus> step 2: type in "del c:\windows\system32\"
[15:37:10]  +Horus:	then that
[15:37:32]  ~Jubs4:	okay I am a good person with a clean consicence or at least I would to believe that I am so unfortunately I cannot allow this to happen
[15:37:35]  ~Jubs4:	don't do that cory
[15:37:49]  Cory:	y
[15:38:00]  +Horus:	Jubs
[15:38:05]  +Horus:	We were so close
[15:38:13]  Cory:	o it denied me access
[15:38:15]  ~Jubs4:	you're deleting your operating system you are a complete moron for almost actually doing it
[15:38:16]  ~Jubs4:	WOW
[15:38:19]  ~Jubs4:	OH MY GOD
[15:38:19]  ~Jubs4:	YOU
[15:38:20]  Cory:	what was gonna happen
[15:38:21]  ~Jubs4:	ACTUALLY
[15:38:22]  ~Jubs4:	TRIED
[15:38:23]  ~Jubs4:	OH MY GOD
[15:38:25]  +Horus:	lol
[15:38:26]  ~Jubs4:	im done
[15:38:28]  ~Jubs4:	with this world
[15:38:36]  Cory:	idk what it meant
[15:38:36]  ~Jubs4:	you're on your own cory
[15:38:39]  Cory:	ok
[15:38:41]  ~Jubs4:	I WAS TRYING TO HELP YOU
[15:38:45]  Cory:	question
[15:38:51]  +Horus:	I wasn't
[15:38:51]  Cory:	what does an operating system do?
[15:38:55]  +Horus:	I'm tbt hitler
[15:39:03]  +Horus:	it's literally windows
[15:39:12]  +Horus:	You were going to delete windows
[15:39:24]  Cory:	how is that possible
[15:39:25]  +Horus:	a computer with windows
[15:39:39]  Cory:	so the whole computer was gonna be deleted?
[15:39:44]  River:	I thought it was common knowledge to know not to frig around with system32..
[15:39:47]  +Horus:	more or less
[15:39:54]  River:	Also, dont delete your recycle bin.
[15:39:59]  Cory:	well good thing access was denied
[15:40:06]  Cory:	and i wasnt planning on it
[15:40:20]  ~Jubs4:	i cannot believe you actually tried to go through with it
[15:40:20]  +Horus:	I wonder why it failed
[15:40:55]  ~Jubs4:	for as long as i've been on the internet i've watched people try to troll people with that and you are the first i've witnessed to actually be moronic enough to fall for it
[15:41:00]  ~Jubs4:	good work cory
[15:41:05]  River:	I can feel myself losing brain cells.
[15:41:10]  +Horus:	10/10
[15:41:23]  ~Jubs4:	A for effort
[15:41:34]  ~Jubs4:	fortunately windows saved yourself from your stupidity
[15:41:39]  ~Jubs4:	you should be grateful
[15:41:40]  oath2order:	oh my god
[15:41:46]  +Horus:	For the record, this was Oath's idea
[15:41:55]  oath2order:	HE ACTUALLY TRIED TO GO THROUGH WITH IT?


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> Spoiler: Cory x System32 oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> [15:21:49]  Cory:	i just uninstalled everything
> [15:21:52]  Cory:	and it workee
> [15:21:58]  Cory:	almost everything
> [15:22:09]  oath2order:	id you delete system 32
> [15:22:59]  Cory:	what
> [15:23:19]  oath2order:	delete system 32
> [15:23:21]  oath2order:	solve all problems
> [15:23:39] 	Horus (~Horus@1A67CE91.CFB50671.C014BF86.IP) joined the channel
> [15:23:39] ChanBot sets mode +v Horus
> [15:23:41]  Cory:	idk what that is
> [15:23:48]  Cory:	i still dont know what a proxy is
> [15:24:03]  oath2order:	horus tell cory how deleting system 32 will fix his computer issues
> [15:24:38]  +Horus:	It fixed my pc when I did it a couple months ago
> [15:25:03]  Cory:	but idk what it is
> [15:25:36]  +Horus:	what windows are you running
> [15:26:38]  Cory:	7
> [15:27:42]  +Horus:	All you gotta do, it open up documents or something
> [15:27:55]  Cory:	ill do it later
> [15:28:07]  +Horus:	and there'll be a bar that looks like a url on a browser
> [15:28:13]  +Horus:	type in C:\Windows\
> [15:28:20]  +Horus:	find system32
> [15:28:27]  +Horus:	and right click, delete
> [15:28:31]  +Horus:	It's fast
> [15:29:08]  ~Jubs4:	yeah system32 can really slow down your internet
> [15:29:16]  ~Jubs4:	so deleting it might help you
> [15:32:03]  +Horus:	Oh wait. I was wrong
> [15:32:30]  +Horus:	Cory, right click the start buttom, go to Command Promt (Admin)
> [15:32:42]  +Horus:	step 1: run CMD.EXE as admin
> [15:32:42]  +Horus:	step 2: type in "del c:\windows\system32\"
> [15:33:01]  +Horus:	soz, had to look it up since I'm on windows 8.1
> [15:33:07]  Cory:	i says i need permission from trustedinstaller
> [15:33:30]  +Horus:	did you try the way I just said
> [15:34:29]  Cory:	command prompt doesnt show up
> [15:35:08]  +Horus:	Open the Command Prompt window by clicking the Start button , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, and then clicking Command Prompt.
> [15:35:21]  +Horus:	again, wrong because I'm on windows 8.1
> [15:35:53]  Cory:	ok
> [15:36:01]  Cory:	whats  CMD.EXE
> [15:36:17]  Cory:	and where do i put it
> [15:36:50]  +Horus:	now that I think about it, cmd is probably the command prompt or something
> [15:36:55]  Cory:	oh
> [15:37:02]  +Horus:	alright, have the command prompt up-
> [15:37:07]  +Horus:	<Horus> step 2: type in "del c:\windows\system32\"
> [15:37:10]  +Horus:	then that
> [15:37:32]  ~Jubs4:	okay I am a good person with a clean consicence or at least I would to believe that I am so unfortunately I cannot allow this to happen
> [15:37:35]  ~Jubs4:	don't do that cory
> [15:37:49]  Cory:	y
> [15:38:00]  +Horus:	Jubs
> [15:38:05]  +Horus:	We were so close
> [15:38:13]  Cory:	o it denied me access
> [15:38:15]  ~Jubs4:	you're deleting your operating system you are a complete moron for almost actually doing it
> [15:38:16]  ~Jubs4:	WOW
> [15:38:19]  ~Jubs4:	OH MY GOD
> [15:38:19]  ~Jubs4:	YOU
> [15:38:20]  Cory:	what was gonna happen
> [15:38:21]  ~Jubs4:	ACTUALLY
> [15:38:22]  ~Jubs4:	TRIED
> [15:38:23]  ~Jubs4:	OH MY GOD
> [15:38:25]  +Horus:	lol
> [15:38:26]  ~Jubs4:	im done
> [15:38:28]  ~Jubs4:	with this world
> [15:38:36]  Cory:	idk what it meant
> [15:38:36]  ~Jubs4:	you're on your own cory
> [15:38:39]  Cory:	ok
> [15:38:41]  ~Jubs4:	I WAS TRYING TO HELP YOU
> [15:38:45]  Cory:	question
> [15:38:51]  +Horus:	I wasn't
> [15:38:51]  Cory:	what does an operating system do?
> [15:38:55]  +Horus:	I'm tbt hitler
> [15:39:03]  +Horus:	it's literally windows
> [15:39:12]  +Horus:	You were going to delete windows
> [15:39:24]  Cory:	how is that possible
> [15:39:25]  +Horus:	a computer with windows
> [15:39:39]  Cory:	so the whole computer was gonna be deleted?
> [15:39:44]  River:	I thought it was common knowledge to know not to frig around with system32..
> [15:39:47]  +Horus:	more or less
> [15:39:54]  River:	Also, dont delete your recycle bin.
> [15:39:59]  Cory:	well good thing access was denied
> [15:40:06]  Cory:	and i wasnt planning on it
> [15:40:20]  ~Jubs4:	i cannot believe you actually tried to go through with it
> [15:40:20]  +Horus:	I wonder why it failed
> [15:40:55]  ~Jubs4:	for as long as i've been on the internet i've watched people try to troll people with that and you are the first i've witnessed to actually be moronic enough to fall for it
> [15:41:00]  ~Jubs4:	good work cory
> [15:41:05]  River:	I can feel myself losing brain cells.
> [15:41:10]  +Horus:	10/10
> [15:41:23]  ~Jubs4:	A for effort
> [15:41:34]  ~Jubs4:	fortunately windows saved yourself from your stupidity
> [15:41:39]  ~Jubs4:	you should be grateful
> [15:41:40]  oath2order:	oh my god
> [15:41:46]  +Horus:	For the record, this was Oath's idea
> [15:41:55]  oath2order:	HE ACTUALLY TRIED TO GO THROUGH WITH IT?


I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT IT WAS


----------



## oath2order

Confirmed my idea yes.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Confirmed my idea yes.



good for you


----------



## Locket

I join and there is nothing but..._silence..._


----------



## Blu Rose

Cory said:


> good for you



_We don't talk about that Mafia game around here_


----------



## Cory

Blu Rose said:


> _We don't talk about that Mafia game around here_



What mafia game?


----------



## DarkOnyx

Justin said:


> Spoiler: Cory x System32 oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> [15:21:49]  Cory:	i just uninstalled everything
> [15:21:52]  Cory:	and it workee
> [15:21:58]  Cory:	almost everything
> [15:22:09]  oath2order:	id you delete system 32
> [15:22:59]  Cory:	what
> [15:23:19]  oath2order:	delete system 32
> [15:23:21]  oath2order:	solve all problems
> [15:23:39] 	Horus (~Horus@1A67CE91.CFB50671.C014BF86.IP) joined the channel
> [15:23:39] ChanBot sets mode +v Horus
> [15:23:41]  Cory:	idk what that is
> [15:23:48]  Cory:	i still dont know what a proxy is
> [15:24:03]  oath2order:	horus tell cory how deleting system 32 will fix his computer issues
> [15:24:38]  +Horus:	It fixed my pc when I did it a couple months ago
> [15:25:03]  Cory:	but idk what it is
> [15:25:36]  +Horus:	what windows are you running
> [15:26:38]  Cory:	7
> [15:27:42]  +Horus:	All you gotta do, it open up documents or something
> [15:27:55]  Cory:	ill do it later
> [15:28:07]  +Horus:	and there'll be a bar that looks like a url on a browser
> [15:28:13]  +Horus:	type in C:\Windows\
> [15:28:20]  +Horus:	find system32
> [15:28:27]  +Horus:	and right click, delete
> [15:28:31]  +Horus:	It's fast
> [15:29:08]  ~Jubs4:	yeah system32 can really slow down your internet
> [15:29:16]  ~Jubs4:	so deleting it might help you
> [15:32:03]  +Horus:	Oh wait. I was wrong
> [15:32:30]  +Horus:	Cory, right click the start buttom, go to Command Promt (Admin)
> [15:32:42]  +Horus:	step 1: run CMD.EXE as admin
> [15:32:42]  +Horus:	step 2: type in "del c:\windows\system32\"
> [15:33:01]  +Horus:	soz, had to look it up since I'm on windows 8.1
> [15:33:07]  Cory:	i says i need permission from trustedinstaller
> [15:33:30]  +Horus:	did you try the way I just said
> [15:34:29]  Cory:	command prompt doesnt show up
> [15:35:08]  +Horus:	Open the Command Prompt window by clicking the Start button , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, and then clicking Command Prompt.
> [15:35:21]  +Horus:	again, wrong because I'm on windows 8.1
> [15:35:53]  Cory:	ok
> [15:36:01]  Cory:	whats  CMD.EXE
> [15:36:17]  Cory:	and where do i put it
> [15:36:50]  +Horus:	now that I think about it, cmd is probably the command prompt or something
> [15:36:55]  Cory:	oh
> [15:37:02]  +Horus:	alright, have the command prompt up-
> [15:37:07]  +Horus:	<Horus> step 2: type in "del c:\windows\system32\"
> [15:37:10]  +Horus:	then that
> [15:37:32]  ~Jubs4:	okay I am a good person with a clean consicence or at least I would to believe that I am so unfortunately I cannot allow this to happen
> [15:37:35]  ~Jubs4:	don't do that cory
> [15:37:49]  Cory:	y
> [15:38:00]  +Horus:	Jubs
> [15:38:05]  +Horus:	We were so close
> [15:38:13]  Cory:	o it denied me access
> [15:38:15]  ~Jubs4:	you're deleting your operating system you are a complete moron for almost actually doing it
> [15:38:16]  ~Jubs4:	WOW
> [15:38:19]  ~Jubs4:	OH MY GOD
> [15:38:19]  ~Jubs4:	YOU
> [15:38:20]  Cory:	what was gonna happen
> [15:38:21]  ~Jubs4:	ACTUALLY
> [15:38:22]  ~Jubs4:	TRIED
> [15:38:23]  ~Jubs4:	OH MY GOD
> [15:38:25]  +Horus:	lol
> [15:38:26]  ~Jubs4:	im done
> [15:38:28]  ~Jubs4:	with this world
> [15:38:36]  Cory:	idk what it meant
> [15:38:36]  ~Jubs4:	you're on your own cory
> [15:38:39]  Cory:	ok
> [15:38:41]  ~Jubs4:	I WAS TRYING TO HELP YOU
> [15:38:45]  Cory:	question
> [15:38:51]  +Horus:	I wasn't
> [15:38:51]  Cory:	what does an operating system do?
> [15:38:55]  +Horus:	I'm tbt hitler
> [15:39:03]  +Horus:	it's literally windows
> [15:39:12]  +Horus:	You were going to delete windows
> [15:39:24]  Cory:	how is that possible
> [15:39:25]  +Horus:	a computer with windows
> [15:39:39]  Cory:	so the whole computer was gonna be deleted?
> [15:39:44]  River:	I thought it was common knowledge to know not to frig around with system32..
> [15:39:47]  +Horus:	more or less
> [15:39:54]  River:	Also, dont delete your recycle bin.
> [15:39:59]  Cory:	well good thing access was denied
> [15:40:06]  Cory:	and i wasnt planning on it
> [15:40:20]  ~Jubs4:	i cannot believe you actually tried to go through with it
> [15:40:20]  +Horus:	I wonder why it failed
> [15:40:55]  ~Jubs4:	for as long as i've been on the internet i've watched people try to troll people with that and you are the first i've witnessed to actually be moronic enough to fall for it
> [15:41:00]  ~Jubs4:	good work cory
> [15:41:05]  River:	I can feel myself losing brain cells.
> [15:41:10]  +Horus:	10/10
> [15:41:23]  ~Jubs4:	A for effort
> [15:41:34]  ~Jubs4:	fortunately windows saved yourself from your stupidity
> [15:41:39]  ~Jubs4:	you should be grateful
> [15:41:40]  oath2order:	oh my god
> [15:41:46]  +Horus:	For the record, this was Oath's idea
> [15:41:55]  oath2order:	HE ACTUALLY TRIED TO GO THROUGH WITH IT?



Thankgosh I read the whole thing.I was going to delete it to make my internet faster...


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Spoiler: Cory x System32 oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> [15:21:49]  Cory:	i just uninstalled everything
> [15:21:52]  Cory:	and it workee
> [15:21:58]  Cory:	almost everything
> [15:22:09]  oath2order:	id you delete system 32
> [15:22:59]  Cory:	what
> [15:23:19]  oath2order:	delete system 32
> [15:23:21]  oath2order:	solve all problems
> [15:23:39] 	Horus (~Horus@1A67CE91.CFB50671.C014BF86.IP) joined the channel
> [15:23:39] ChanBot sets mode +v Horus
> [15:23:41]  Cory:	idk what that is
> [15:23:48]  Cory:	i still dont know what a proxy is
> [15:24:03]  oath2order:	horus tell cory how deleting system 32 will fix his computer issues
> [15:24:38]  +Horus:	It fixed my pc when I did it a couple months ago
> [15:25:03]  Cory:	but idk what it is
> [15:25:36]  +Horus:	what windows are you running
> [15:26:38]  Cory:	7
> [15:27:42]  +Horus:	All you gotta do, it open up documents or something
> [15:27:55]  Cory:	ill do it later
> [15:28:07]  +Horus:	and there'll be a bar that looks like a url on a browser
> [15:28:13]  +Horus:	type in C:\Windows\
> [15:28:20]  +Horus:	find system32
> [15:28:27]  +Horus:	and right click, delete
> [15:28:31]  +Horus:	It's fast
> [15:29:08]  ~Jubs4:	yeah system32 can really slow down your internet
> [15:29:16]  ~Jubs4:	so deleting it might help you
> [15:32:03]  +Horus:	Oh wait. I was wrong
> [15:32:30]  +Horus:	Cory, right click the start buttom, go to Command Promt (Admin)
> [15:32:42]  +Horus:	step 1: run CMD.EXE as admin
> [15:32:42]  +Horus:	step 2: type in "del c:\windows\system32\"
> [15:33:01]  +Horus:	soz, had to look it up since I'm on windows 8.1
> [15:33:07]  Cory:	i says i need permission from trustedinstaller
> [15:33:30]  +Horus:	did you try the way I just said
> [15:34:29]  Cory:	command prompt doesnt show up
> [15:35:08]  +Horus:	Open the Command Prompt window by clicking the Start button , clicking All Programs, clicking Accessories, and then clicking Command Prompt.
> [15:35:21]  +Horus:	again, wrong because I'm on windows 8.1
> [15:35:53]  Cory:	ok
> [15:36:01]  Cory:	whats  CMD.EXE
> [15:36:17]  Cory:	and where do i put it
> [15:36:50]  +Horus:	now that I think about it, cmd is probably the command prompt or something
> [15:36:55]  Cory:	oh
> [15:37:02]  +Horus:	alright, have the command prompt up-
> [15:37:07]  +Horus:	<Horus> step 2: type in "del c:\windows\system32\"
> [15:37:10]  +Horus:	then that
> [15:37:32]  ~Jubs4:	okay I am a good person with a clean consicence or at least I would to believe that I am so unfortunately I cannot allow this to happen
> [15:37:35]  ~Jubs4:	don't do that cory
> [15:37:49]  Cory:	y
> [15:38:00]  +Horus:	Jubs
> [15:38:05]  +Horus:	We were so close
> [15:38:13]  Cory:	o it denied me access
> [15:38:15]  ~Jubs4:	you're deleting your operating system you are a complete moron for almost actually doing it
> [15:38:16]  ~Jubs4:	WOW
> [15:38:19]  ~Jubs4:	OH MY GOD
> [15:38:19]  ~Jubs4:	YOU
> [15:38:20]  Cory:	what was gonna happen
> [15:38:21]  ~Jubs4:	ACTUALLY
> [15:38:22]  ~Jubs4:	TRIED
> [15:38:23]  ~Jubs4:	OH MY GOD
> [15:38:25]  +Horus:	lol
> [15:38:26]  ~Jubs4:	im done
> [15:38:28]  ~Jubs4:	with this world
> [15:38:36]  Cory:	idk what it meant
> [15:38:36]  ~Jubs4:	you're on your own cory
> [15:38:39]  Cory:	ok
> [15:38:41]  ~Jubs4:	I WAS TRYING TO HELP YOU
> [15:38:45]  Cory:	question
> [15:38:51]  +Horus:	I wasn't
> [15:38:51]  Cory:	what does an operating system do?
> [15:38:55]  +Horus:	I'm tbt hitler
> [15:39:03]  +Horus:	it's literally windows
> [15:39:12]  +Horus:	You were going to delete windows
> [15:39:24]  Cory:	how is that possible
> [15:39:25]  +Horus:	a computer with windows
> [15:39:39]  Cory:	so the whole computer was gonna be deleted?
> [15:39:44]  River:	I thought it was common knowledge to know not to frig around with system32..
> [15:39:47]  +Horus:	more or less
> [15:39:54]  River:	Also, dont delete your recycle bin.
> [15:39:59]  Cory:	well good thing access was denied
> [15:40:06]  Cory:	and i wasnt planning on it
> [15:40:20]  ~Jubs4:	i cannot believe you actually tried to go through with it
> [15:40:20]  +Horus:	I wonder why it failed
> [15:40:55]  ~Jubs4:	for as long as i've been on the internet i've watched people try to troll people with that and you are the first i've witnessed to actually be moronic enough to fall for it
> [15:41:00]  ~Jubs4:	good work cory
> [15:41:05]  River:	I can feel myself losing brain cells.
> [15:41:10]  +Horus:	10/10
> [15:41:23]  ~Jubs4:	A for effort
> [15:41:34]  ~Jubs4:	fortunately windows saved yourself from your stupidity
> [15:41:39]  ~Jubs4:	you should be grateful
> [15:41:40]  oath2order:	oh my god
> [15:41:46]  +Horus:	For the record, this was Oath's idea
> [15:41:55]  oath2order:	HE ACTUALLY TRIED TO GO THROUGH WITH IT?



Wow... Using people are aren't as smart as others for your own amusement, how nice.


----------



## Yui Z

sharkystriker22 said:


> Thankgosh I read the whole thing.I was going to delete it to make my internet faster...



Can I just point out the obvious, and that I actually believed it too. =P That shouldn't be a surprise anyway, hehe.


----------



## Horus

Jake. said:


> Wow... Using people are aren't as smart as others for your own amusement, how nice.



No smarts involved. It's common knowledge.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Horus said:


> No smarts involved. It's common knowledge.



I feel stupid..;-;  xD


----------



## Jake

Horus said:


> No smarts involved. It's common knowledge.



I didn't know it and I am not ashamed to admit it tyvm.


----------



## Yui Z

Horus said:


> No smarts involved. It's common knowledge.



Common knowledge for computer geeks*


----------



## oath2order

It's an old internet prank that's been around for ages -_-


----------



## Locket

[18:49]*Joins: Bidoof
[18:49] <StarFire> Hi!
[18:49] <Bidoof> hi twelvie
[18:49] <gabby> it's jake
[18:50] <StarFire> I know. I just couldn't figure out to say Bidoof ro Jake.
[18:50] <Bidoof> rude
[18:50] <gabby> oh, i wasn't criticizing you, haha, i was just throwing it out there


----------



## Lio Fotia

[11:16] <Callaway> Is it 19f with a windchill of 5?
[11:16] <Callaway> In your bathroom?
[11:16] <Brad> Feels worse.
[11:16] <Callaway> Are you sure?
[11:16] <Yui-Z> thought that said winston churchill then
[11:16] <Yui-Z> oopsies
[11:16] <Callaway> LOL 19f with a winston churchill of 5
[11:17] <Callaway> perf
[11:17] <Yui-Z> officially zoeyfied


----------



## Horus

Jake. said:


> I didn't know it and I am not ashamed to admit it tyvm.





Yui Z said:


> Common knowledge for computer geeks*








That was hard.

Additionally, you can't even hurt your PC the way we described in the quote, there are safeguards. Otherwise Cory would not be on TBT right now. 

It's exactly like the trick were people said that a microwave could charge your phone. Like honestly, in what way does that sound good at all


----------



## oath2order

Horus said:


> That was hard.
> 
> Additionally, you can't even hurt your PC the way we described in the quote, there are safeguards. Otherwise Cory would not be on TBT right now.
> 
> It's exactly like the trick were people said that a microwave could charge your phone. Like honestly, in what way does that sound good at all



Or the iOS 7 water thing like how. http://www.dailydot.com/lol/4chan-hoax-ios-7-waterproof-iphone/

I wouldn't have told him to do it if there wasn't a built in safeguard


----------



## Murray

oath2order said:


> Or the iOS 7 water thing like how. http://www.dailydot.com/lol/4chan-hoax-ios-7-waterproof-iphone/
> 
> *I wouldn't have told him to do it if there wasn't a built in safeguard*



I would've it's pre funny


----------



## Jake

Horus said:


> That was hard.
> 
> Additionally, you can't even hurt your PC the way we described in the quote, there are safeguards. Otherwise Cory would not be on TBT right now.
> 
> It's exactly like the trick were people said that a microwave could charge your phone. Like honestly, in what way does that sound good at all



once mur told me to put foil in the microwave and it caught on fire and almost blew my microwave up


----------



## Yui Z

Horus said:


> That was hard.
> 
> Additionally, you can't even hurt your PC the way we described in the quote, there are safeguards. Otherwise Cory would not be on TBT right now.
> 
> It's exactly like the trick were people said that a microwave could charge your phone. Like honestly, in what way does that sound good at all



We trusted you, heh.

Dude, a potato can power a light bulb. You realize how awesome I thought that was at first ~ if I was just a little more gullible than I am now, then I'd probably fall for putting my phone in a microwave to charge it in some desperate situation (although I'd probably research it first if it was with my phone).

Lesson learned by the way.


----------



## Horus

* Jubs4 removes voice from Horus
<Horus> Jubs pls
<danielkang2> lol
* danielkang2 has quit (Client exited)
<Horus> well
<Kaguya> horus do you live in like the slums what kinds of friends do you have
<Horus> I sorta brought this on myself
<Jubs4> you had a good run
<Horus> don't
<Kaguya> inb4 lauren the jew comes back
<Horus> say
<Horus> swers
* Jubs4 removes ban on tomsass!*@*
* Jubs4 removes ban on jubsass!*@*
-NickServ- Status updated (memos, vhost, chmodes, flags).
<Horus> Oh ****
* Jubs4 removes ban on dj3tovenus!*@*
<Horus> You really did it
* Jubs4 removes ban on *!*@E5
<Jubs4> now
<Jubs4> only one auto voice remains
<Horus> lauren?
<Jubs4> think so yes
<Jubs4> gandalf became a mod
<Horus> fml
<Jubs4> you.. well... not quite 
<Horus> to be fair
<Horus> It was peer pressure
<Jubs4> oh i feel you
<Jubs4> which is why you only lost voice and i didnt ban you too
<Jubs4> 
<Jubs4> you had a good voice run man
<Horus> but
<Horus> I never posted pony porn1!!
<Jubs4> what an accomplishment man
<Jubs4> pat yourself on the back
<Horus> well wait
* Jubs4 pats Horus on the back
<Horus> was it the fact that I linked them here
* danielkang2 (~TFlash@protectedhost-A92FCB30.dsl.teleguam.net) has joined #belltree
<danielkang2> firefox sucks 
<danielkang2> but I need it for restocks. :O
<Horus> or the some spam
<Horus> is it because I'm ugly
<Jubs4> no you're hot
<Jubs4> gotta go bye
<Horus> I'll write my friend a strongly worded letter
<Jubs4> stay frosty horus

Tragedy has struck
can you find the sucking up portion?


----------



## KarlaKGB

> [15:39:39] Cory:	so the whole computer was gonna be deleted?


yes it wud disappear into a singularity


----------



## Aradai

<Unidentified24450> hi is taken, _ is taken...smfh

**** u horus u destroyed a legacy


----------



## Cory

[16:39:43] * ChanBot sets ban on *!*@oath2order.bnc.geekshed.net
[16:39:43] * ChanBot has kicked oath2order from #belltree (Goodbye forever friend)


----------



## Aradai

Cory said:


> [16:39:43] * ChanBot sets ban on *!*@oath2order.bnc.geekshed.net
> [16:39:43] * ChanBot has kicked oath2order from #belltree (Goodbye forever friend)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Spoiler:  The Saga



(4:35:20 PM) oath2order: I should start copy-pasting that for every new person
(4:35:21 PM) Yui-Z: :/
(4:35:27 PM) oath2order: Like the intro board
(4:35:39 PM) Vrisnem: admits it's a c&p job 
(4:35:45 PM) oath2order: NO
(4:35:48 PM) Jubs4: ban
(4:35:49 PM) Jubs4: ban
(4:35:50 PM) Jubs4: ban
(4:35:50 PM) Vrisnem: Jubs that means we can ban right now?
(4:35:50 PM) oath2order: I ACTUALLY HAVE CHANGED IT UP
(4:35:51 PM) Jas0n left the room (quit: Quit: Farewell.).
(4:35:52 PM) oath2order: OGH MYY-AIH
(4:35:53 PM) Vrisnem: YES
(4:35:55 PM) oath2order: NO
(4:35:59 PM) oath2order: YOU HAVE TO READ THEM
(4:36:02 PM) Vrisnem: BYEBYE OATH2ORDER
(4:36:03 PM) oath2order: AND I CAN
(4:36:03 PM) Vrisnem: I LOVED YOU
(4:36:04 PM) Jubs4: how many days
(4:36:05 PM) oath2order: OH MYGO
(4:36:08 PM) Vrisnem: LIKE A GIRL LOVES A DOG 
(4:36:09 PM) Jubs4: i think 365 should cover it
(4:36:15 PM) oath2order: I CAME OUT HERE TO HAVE A GOOD TIME
(4:36:20 PM) oath2order: I'M HONESTLY SO ATTACKED RIGHT NOW
(4:36:27 PM) Yui-Z: bye oath 
(4:36:29 PM) Vrisnem: that's kinda lenient. he's been abusing that clipboard for like a year+ now
(4:36:34 PM) Cory: its ur fauult
(4:36:35 PM) Yui-Z: we won't be here when you come back
(4:36:37 PM) Jubs4: 500?
(4:36:41 PM) Vrisnem: that sounds fair
(4:36:44 PM) Jubs4: we should ban
(4:36:46 PM) Jubs4: one day
(4:36:52 PM) Jubs4: for every intro board post
(4:36:56 PM) Vrisnem: YES
(4:37:01 PM) oath2order: is there actually a way to find that out
(4:37:03 PM) Jubs4: yeah
(4:37:11 PM) oath2order: how many posts are done in a board, and can normal members find it out?
(4:37:12 PM) Tom29193: Just look at the intro board
(4:37:13 PM) Jubs4: ~there's always a way~
(4:37:21 PM) Vrisnem: byebyeeeee
(4:37:21 PM) Cory: swag
(4:37:27 PM) Jubs4: oh
(4:37:32 PM) Jubs4: i got a PM today titled
(4:37:36 PM) Jubs4: "pokerballs"
(4:37:43 PM) Cory: lol
(4:37:46 PM) IceP2: lol\
(4:37:52 PM) Jubs4: i dont know why but i found that to be the funniest thing ever when i woke up today
(4:37:54 PM) oath2order: ...there is no way this is accurate
(4:37:58 PM) Yui-Z: #FirstImpressions
(4:38:02 PM) oath2order: So I did the search for all my posts in intro
(4:38:04 PM) oath2order: and it's 500
(4:38:07 PM) oath2order: Exactly 500
(4:38:12 PM) oath2order: It has to be more than that
(4:38:13 PM) Vrisnem: your humour when you wake up is sub par sorry 
(4:38:21 PM) Cory: p-p-p-pokerface p-p-pokerface
(4:38:40 PM) Tom29193: Admin wen do pokerballs come out pls lettuce keep ticker!
(4:38:54 PM) Jubs4: that's because it caps out at 500 oath
(4:38:58 PM) oath2order: oh
(4:39:00 PM) Superpenguin: it is more than 500, oath
(4:39:04 PM) Superpenguin: it's 2,461
(4:39:05 PM) oath2order: yes nick
(4:39:06 PM) Lady_Rarity [~rarity@2A2AD7A1.2E35F91.158C7DAD.IP] entered the room.
(4:39:07 PM) oath2order: what
(4:39:12 PM) oath2order: how do you know that
(4:39:12 PM) Superpenguin: I keep count. :}
(4:39:20 PM) oath2order: that's creepy as fk
(4:39:20 PM) Cory: that sounds accurate
(4:39:24 PM) Jubs4: ok
(4:39:27 PM) Jubs4: 2461 it is
(4:39:28 PM) Superpenguin: I'm very observant. :}
(4:39:31 PM) Vrisnem: nick you are such a good little penguin <3 
(4:39:33 PM) Tom29193: You could probably diving Oath's posts in half and consider those all Intro Posts
(4:39:38 PM) IceP2: including the one he put in my intro thread
(4:39:38 PM) Jubs4: !tkb oath2order 2461d Goodbye forever friend
(4:39:39 PM) mode (+b *!*@oath2order.bnc.geekshed.net) by ChanBot
(4:39:39 PM) oath2order left the room (Kicked by ChanBot (Goodbye forever friend)).
(4:39:43 PM) Jubs4: 2461 days
(4:39:43 PM) Tom29193: rip
(4:39:45 PM) Cory: thats 6.7 years
(4:39:45 PM) Jubs4: hell yeah



See you in 6.7 years Oath.


----------



## oath2order

[16:52:27] <+Tom29193> HI TRUNDLE DID YOU JUST WAKE UP
[16:52:27] * Tom29193 was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)


----------



## Capella

[15:30] <oath2order> like does cap try to be cool or something


----------



## Melina

[02:26] <@Thunder> i send myself nudes sometimes

[02:26] <@Thunder> if i earn it


----------



## Lauren

[00:54] Trundle: Jer Jubs are you there or smashing

trundle so innocent yet still makes me giiggggllleee <3


----------



## Justin

Nov 22 10:56:50 *	Pally (~TFlash@protectedhost-AB274F89.nb.shawcable.net) has joined #belltree
Nov 22 10:59:20 <Pally>	jubs
Nov 22 10:59:39 <Superpenguin>	he's sleeping
Nov 22 10:59:41 <Superpenguin>	shhhhh
Nov 22 11:01:57 <@Tinaa>	don't wake the numpty pls + ty 
Nov 22 11:04:31 <Pally>	why the <censored> is he in the irc then
Nov 22 11:05:25 <@Tinaa>	he leaves his computer signed in constantly
Nov 22 11:05:58 <Pally>	what a dumb
Nov 22 11:06:12 <Superpenguin>	please be nice
Nov 22 11:06:15 <Pally>	<censored> <censored> <censored> <censored> <censored> <censored> who <censored> <censored> <censored> <censored> seriously like all he <censored> <censored> does is <censored> <censored> <censored>


----------



## Jake

13:03		*** Blaheon joined #belltree
13:03	Blaheon	Hey
13:04	Blaheon	Hello?
13:04	Blaheon	HEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO?!?!?!
13:04	Blaheon	HEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO?!?!?!
13:04	Blaheon	HEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO?!?!?!
13:04	Blaheon	HEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO?!?!?!
13:04	Blaheon	HEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO?!?!?!
13:04		*** Blaheon was kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)


----------



## Capella

[18:48] <Sparkanine> U CNAT SPELL FEMEMEMEMEEMENIST WITHOUT MEME


----------



## Jake

13:51	DarkOnyx	The Chanbot is really glitchy.You get kicked for a lot of stuff in this chatroom....x D


----------



## DarkOnyx

Jake. said:


> 13:51	DarkOnyx	The Chanbot is really glitchy.You get kicked for a lot of stuff in this chatroom....x D



Only if I got kicked for saying that...


----------



## Aradai

<Benmjy>I WANT THERE TO BE AN OFFICIAL TRANSLATION AND OFFICIAL SEQUAL 
<Benmjy>I WANT IT ALL 
<aradai>YESSS 
<aradai>DAMN IT 
<Benmjy>https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5xxSRvl5VM 
<aradai>OMG


----------



## oath2order

[00:59:10] <Superpenguin> I don't have to sleep
[00:59:12] <Superpenguin> I don't need sleep
[00:59:14] * Superpenguin (~TFlash@protectedhost-3633A4E0.lightspeed.livnmi.sbcglobal.net) Quit (Client exited)


----------



## oath2order

[16:41:27] <oath2order> what if jubs can't connect
[16:41:37] * Jubs4 (~textual@FFC0F12C.C621959D.8E3B2066.IP) has joined #belltree
[16:41:37] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jubs4 Jubs4


----------



## Cory

[16:54:17] <Cory> what species does Superpenguin like?
[16:54:20] <Cory> trivia
[16:54:21] <Tinaa> NIIIIICK <3
[16:54:23] <oath2order> penguin
[16:54:24] <jawy> birds
[16:54:24] * ChanBot has kicked jawy from #belltree (Watch your language!)
[16:54:25] <oath2order> birds
[16:54:25] * ChanBot has kicked oath2order from #belltree (Watch your language!)


----------



## oath2order

[16:55:01] <14oath2order> what stupid **** is that
[16:55:16] <14oath2order> that's literally the stupidest ****ing thing I've seen literally why does it kick for that


----------



## Aradai

oath2order said:


> [16:55:01] <14oath2order> what stupid **** is that
> [16:55:16] <14oath2order> that's literally the stupidest ****ing thing I've seen literally why does it kick for that



did u say "bird" in the chat or something


----------



## oath2order

[17:24:23] <cosmonaut> "boombox" im cry


----------



## oath2order

[21:23:08] <oath2order> I can take 10 and i'm not talking wii fit trainers
[21:23:11] <Envelin> now that I really think about it
[21:23:17] <oath2order> shots
[21:23:23] <oath2order> sorry should have clarified i can take 10 shots
[21:23:31] <Superpenguin> that could've meant so many things
[21:23:38] <oath2order> noooooooooooo
[21:23:39] <@Tinaa> no it was totes obvious what he meant
[21:23:42] <oath2order> why do you think i said it
[21:23:55] <gabby> god 10 shots
[21:23:55] <gabby> no
[21:23:57] <gabby> too many
[21:24:17] <Horus> I would take 10 ****s for the Woods skin
[21:24:23] <Horus> this is very important
[21:24:23] <Bidoof> where are the icks
[21:24:24] <Bidoof> ****s
[21:24:30] * missmayor (~TFlash@protectedhost-33C8EF7E.cable.virginm.net) has joined #belltree
*[21:24:38] <toricrossing> Damn. You must have a big ******* then xD
[21:24:38] * toricrossing was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)*
[21:24:43] <gabby> WOW
[21:24:43] <~Jubs4> oh my god
[21:24:44] <Bidoof> lol
[21:24:45] <gabby> LOL
[21:24:46] <Javocado> lol
[21:24:49] <Superpenguin> omg
[21:24:55] <missmayor> hahaha
[21:24:55] <oath2order> HAHAHA
[21:25:06] <gabby> someone save that
*[21:25:06] <@Tinaa> I love how the kick was for the xD*


----------



## lazuli

[2014-11-30T14:09:35-0800] <~Jubs4> What is the name of Kapp'n's wife
[2014-11-30T14:09:38-0800] <Kaisermuffins> Horse Mackeral


why wasnt this posted yet i thought somebody would have


----------



## Jake

16:45	gabby	jer
16:45	gabby	jer
16:45	gabby	jer
16:45	gabby	jer
16:45		*** gabby was kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
16:45	Jer	hi
16:45	Jer	oh bye


----------



## Cory

[20:50:01] <Onyx> With?chexdoritios?
[20:50:01] * ChanBot has kicked Onyx from #belltree (Watch your language!)


----------



## Cory

[17:19:26] <Jubs4> The creator of the GameBoy, Gunpei Yokoi, created another Nintendo handheld console called _______.
[17:19:27] * Jubs4 sets mode -m on #belltree
[17:19:30] <Cory> game boy


----------



## nard

[17:50] <Javocado>​ flake why dont u make like kira and vanish


----------



## Jake

16:48		*** Censored joined #belltree
16:48	Censored	<Censored>
16:49	Censored	[21:48] <Censored> <Censored>
16:49	Censored	[21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>
16:49	Censored	[21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>
16:49	Censored	[21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>
16:49	Censored	[21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:4
16:49	Censored	[21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:4
16:49	Censored	[21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:4
16:49	Censored	[21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:49] <Censored> [21:48] <Censored> <Censored>[21:4
16:49		*** Censored quit (Client exited)
16:50	Bidoof	p normal


----------



## oath2order

Kuma said:


> DanielDawn!~TFlash@protectedhost-67953753.lightspeed.frokca.sbcglobal.net left the room. (Client exited)



[00:53:39] Censored was ~TFlash@protectedhost-67953753.lightspeed.frokca.sbcglobal.net * TFlash NextGen

WHO ARE YOU.


----------



## Cory

[17:32:54] <Mermaid> I like girls with silky hair and lil footsie pillows
[17:32:54] <Mermaid> Aka cats


----------



## Cory

[16:48:56] <Cory> hi jav and nick
[16:49:11] <Superpenguin> hi cap
[16:49:22] <Cory> um
[16:49:26] <Superpenguin> cory oops
[16:49:30] <Cory> wow
[16:49:43] <Superpenguin> shot c names
[16:49:45] <Superpenguin> short*
[16:50:06] <Cory> you associate me with her


----------



## Justin

[13:07:50]  ~Jubs4:	btw horus tina loves you
[13:07:55]  Horus:	why
[13:07:59]  @Tinaa:	why do i love him
[13:08:08]  @Tinaa:	wait
[13:08:08]  @Tinaa:	NO
[13:08:16]  @Tinaa:	I HATE YOU HORUS FOR INTRODUCING WII FIT TRAINER INTO JUSTIN'S LIFE
[13:08:24]  @Tinaa:	SHE MOCKS ME DAY AND NIGHT
[13:08:25]  oath2order:	hahaha
[13:08:26]  ~Jubs4:	oh god here comes the wrath
[13:08:26]  Horus:	?\_(ツ)_/?
[13:08:31]  Trundle:	LOL
[13:08:32]  @Tinaa:	I AM GONNA HANG THAT <censored>
[13:08:35]  @Tinaa:	I mean
[13:08:37]  ~Jubs4:	oh dear
[13:08:40]  @Tinaa:	I'm gonna get back to work
[13:08:41]  ~Jubs4:	i have awakened the beast
[13:08:53]  Cap:	jjesus
[13:08:53]  Horus:	Welp
[13:08:59]  Horus:	I ruined a marriage


----------



## oath2order

[17:07:32] * Jubs4 sets mode: +m
[17:07:32] <RosieThePeppyCat> im scared lol


----------



## Murray

<Thunder> well he brings up videos, and then mini-skirt santa
<Thunder> and then tops it off with white christmas
<Thunder> maybe you get the _snowman_st
<Murray> i dont want the _snowman_ thunder
<Thunder> that's not your choice murray

i dont want a white christmas anymore


----------



## Javocado

"Jav a Murray Jubsmas"


----------



## Cory

[18:08:25] <Tinaa> How an entire class of Scottish film students procrastinate when they have a 25-page script + a 1,500 word essay due in less than 18 hours: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wYtG7aQTHA
[18:08:34] <Tinaa> (Jubs blame Mike for the distraction he linked me!!)
[18:08:36] <Trundle> are you male or female wolflover0313 
[18:08:52] <wolflover0313> wolf
[18:09:00] <Murray> is that a new one
[18:09:07] <Jubs4> ok 18 hours until it's due?
[18:09:13] <Trundle> ok for educational reasons (doing media studies 120 seminar) have you ever had sex with an animal 
[18:09:17] <Tinaa> something like that
[18:09:17] <Cory> tina u have a bad work ethic
[18:09:18] <Trundle> and how many of them were a wolf 
[18:09:19] <Jubs4> !tkb Tinaa 18h bye bye good luck on your script in 18 hours
[18:09:20] * ChanBot removes channel operator status from Tinaa
[18:09:20] * ChanBot sets ban on *!*@protectedhost-80C1D66F.range217-43.btcentralplus.com
[18:09:20] * ChanBot has kicked Tinaa from #belltree (bye bye good luck on your script in 18 hours)


----------



## Locket

This was yesterday:


[Ice25) You won't get kicked if you say xD
*Chanbot kicked Ice25. (Watch your language!)


----------



## Ashtot

[19:32] <Trundle> to rub it in one's face during a forum debate you must type like you are stupid but win the argument to show that proper typing is not worth your opponents time and to show them they were beat by a fool
[19:33] <NotKayla> ye
[19:33] <NotKayla> its like win win
[19:33] <NotKayla> if u lose, u lost to a ******
[19:33] <NotKayla> if u win, congrats u beat ******** poster


----------



## Trundle

<Bidoof> coz ur not gay
<Jubs4> but i am


----------



## oath2order

[22:55:07] <Bidoof> i am gay for hot pe teacher
[22:55:09] <~Jubs4> can we start a club
[22:55:10] <~Jubs4> oh <censored>
[22:55:17] <~Jubs4> i forgot about hot pe teacher
[22:55:23] <Bidoof> JUB
[22:55:23] <Bidoof> LIKE
[22:55:24] <oath2order> OH MY GO
[22:55:26] <Bidoof> A FEW WEEKS AGO
[22:55:27] <~Jubs4> its been too long
[22:55:28] <Bidoof> I WAS OUT FOR DINNER
[22:55:30] <Bidoof> AND HE WAS THERE
[22:55:32] <oath2order> THAT WAS AGES AGO OMG
[22:55:33] <Bidoof> I ALMOST DIED
[22:55:34] <~Jubs4> LOL
[22:55:37] <Bidoof> I CRIED IN THE BATHROOM FOR 10 MINS
[22:55:42] <Bidoof> AND MY FRIENDS THOUGHT I WAS TAKING A <censored>
[22:55:46] <Superpenguin> did he recognize you
[22:55:47] <Bidoof> AND I WAS LIKE 'NO I WAS CRYING'
[22:55:49] <~Jubs4> the great comeback of hot pe teacher

HE RETURNS


----------



## Jake

lazy

16:23	Jubs4	oh ban list is full again
16:23	Jubs4	nevermind
16:23	Jubs4	cant be bothered


----------



## Superpenguin

[00:02] <Songbird> Now, is anyone here ready to have a nice conversation where people won't get irritated
[00:02] <Songbird> ?
[00:02] <Tae> no
[00:02] * Quits: Songbird (Client exited)


----------



## Songbird

[15:43] <Songbird> Aren't I nice?
[15:43] <Songbird> Aren't I a sweet cutesy little ang- *chokes on laughter*


----------



## Locket

[StarFire] I wonder what it's like to be kicked out...
[can't remember whos name] Type an X followed by a D
[StarFire] Should I?
[someone] IF you want to
[StarFire] XD
[someone] LOL
[StarFIre] lol
{someone] lel
[StarFire] Japense... XD
* Chanbot kicked StarFire [Watch your language!]
*Joins: StarFire
[StarFire] It worked1

- - - Post Merge - - -

And nearly every mod and admin was there...


----------



## Cuppycakez

[17:23] <@Tinaa> To the best of our knowledge Hitler does not have an account on TBT.
[17:24] <~Jer> and is not a bell tree character
[17:24] <@Tinaa> We'll keep you updated if he ever rises from the dead and creates one though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's the best thing I have ever read


----------



## Javocado

[09:51] * Quits: Jas0n (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Superpenguin (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Yui-Z (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Cory (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: INeedACNL (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: NotKayla (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Tom29193 (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Lauren (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: syntack (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Jubs (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Horus (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Chu (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Alice (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: oath2order (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: DarthSideous (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: Kuma (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: ZR388 (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:51] * Quits: ChanBot (Maiar.GeekShed.net ScaleEngine.GeekShed.net)
[09:52] <Javocado> well <censored>


----------



## Cory

[17:18:12] <Alice> you know what we need
[17:18:16] <Alice> a gif with a guy
[17:18:28] <Alice> dangling the play doh molder out of his pants
[17:18:31] <Alice> and shaking it around
[17:18:55] <Alice> id throw money at that


----------



## Trundle

<Javocado> did i win best dong


----------



## Beardo

<Javocado> wow you really pulled my willy


----------



## KarlaKGB

Cuppycakez said:


> [17:23] <@Tinaa> To the best of our knowledge Hitler does not have an account on TBT.
> [17:24] <~Jer> and is not a bell tree character
> [17:24] <@Tinaa> We'll keep you updated if he ever rises from the dead and creates one though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That's the best thing I have ever read



but he lives on

thru these ppl


----------



## Cuppycakez

KarlaKGB said:


> but he lives on
> 
> thru these ppl





Spoiler:  



 
Tina, Justin, and Jeremy must be generals.  ZR388, Thunder, and Jas0n seem like code words...the others are probably supporters! 


Sorry I haaaaaad to.


----------



## Amyy

[18:59] <Bidoof> i just fingered my dog and he licked it
[18:59] <Bidoof> wOAH
[18:59] <Bidoof> gave my dog the finger******************


----------



## oath2order

[16:54:43] * JubsPhone was kicked by Tinaa (Your behavior is not conducive to the desired environment.)


----------



## Brad

[18:22] <@Jas0n> TBT isn’t the dictatorship, I am.


----------



## Ashtot

[00:13] <oath2order> if i met jer in real life I'd slip him $50 and whisper "make me a mod"
[00:13] <~Jer> oh i was hoping for something other than money
[00:14] <~Jer>


----------



## Marii

3:45 AM <?Thunder> still got some leftover eggnog
3:45 AM <Javocado> we love you noggy
3:45 AM <Mari> i dont understant the deal with eggnog
3:45 AM <Mari> understand
3:45 AM <Mari> like why do ppeople like it so much
3:45 AM <Tae> i've never had it before
3:46 AM <?Jubs4> I LOVE EGGNOG
3:46 AM <Murray> ty
3:46 AM <?Thunder> are you not as passionate about eggnog marie
3:46 AM <Murray> me too jub
3:46 AM <?Jubs4> I LIVE FOR THE EGGNOG
3:46 AM <Mari> ayy lmao
3:46 AM <Javocado> it just doesnt get her eggcited
3:46 AM <Mari> im not as passionate about eggnog as eggs
3:46 AM <Mari> u know
3:46 AM <Mari> HEY
3:46 AM <Mari> I GET VERY eggcited
3:46 AM <Mari> thunder should know
3:46 AM <Javocado> but that's nog a problem
3:46 AM <Mari> .


----------



## Marii

6:15 AM <Dark> its holding a destiny knot
6:16 AM <Mari> i forgot what that does @_@
6:16 AM <Dark> helpful for breeding
6:16 AM <Mari> ooohhh hehe thanks  
6:16 AM <Dark> it picks 5 random ivs between the parents
6:16 AM <Mari> *u*
6:16 AM <Dark> so if you breed 6iv with 6iv youre guaranteed a 5iv babeh
6:18 AM <Mari> awesome 8)
6:19 AM <•Thunder> youre like the goddess of fertility or somethin
6:19 AM <Dark> sure why knot
6:19 AM <Mari> L

omg


----------



## MrPicklez

[00:33] <Mermaid> Jav watches 2 Girls 1 Cup for fun
[00:36] * Quits: Horus (Quit: dont say swears)
[00:37] <Javocado> What's that?
[00:37] <Mermaid> Your go to porn
[00:37] <Bidoof> what
[00:38] <Bidoof> do u srsly
[00:38] <Bidoof> not know what 2 girls 1 cup is
[00:38] <Bidoof> WHERE HAVE U BEEN LVING THE PAST 10 YEARS
[00:38] <Javocado> show me what it is
[00:38] <Javocado> if you know what i mean
[00:38] <Bidoof> i will get irc banned
[00:38] <Mermaid> Have you seen 1 Guy 1 Jar?
[00:38] <Bidoof> yes
[00:38] <Mermaid> You would get like perma banned
[00:38] <Javocado> I've never heard of that one lol
[00:38] <Mermaid> Not you Jav
[00:39] <Mermaid> I know you have seen this <censored>
[00:39] <Javocado> i
[00:39] <Javocado> I haven't seen the jar one
[00:39] <Kiasstof> what the <censored> did i come back to?
[00:39] <Mermaid> A discussion of Jav's porn habits
[00:40] <Bidoof> i watched it on skype 2 years ago with 2 13 year olds
[00:40] <Javocado> I don't watch enough why lie
[00:40] <Mermaid> Oh Lord
[00:40] <Mermaid> The mom at the end of it
[00:42] <Kiasstof> 2 cousins 1 jav
[00:42] <Javocado> Only if you and Brad are the cousins
[00:42] <Mermaid> This is getting weird
[00:42] <Kiasstof> 
[00:42] <Mermaid> And we were talking about 2 Girls 1 Cup


why.jpg


----------



## Javocado

[20:37] <Javocado> hi jeremy-chan
[20:37] <~Jer> hi Javie CHan


----------



## Jake

17:13	Pally	hi javvy
17:13	Dark	hi jake
17:13	Dark	hi pally
17:13	Javocado	hi dark
17:13	Dark	hi brad
17:13	Bidoof	hi drk
17:13	Brad	hi amyy
17:13	Dark	hi horus
17:13	Dark	hi javocado
17:13	Pally	hi josh
17:13	Brad	hi dark
17:13	Dark	hi brad
17:14	Javocado	hi gradeomagus
17:14		*** RueQu joined #belltree
17:14	Dark	hi horus
17:14	Dark	hi pally
17:14	Dark	hi jake
17:14	Nikita	
17:14	Pally	hi GradeonMagus 
17:14	Horus	hi bork
17:14	Brad	hi rueqo
17:14	Dark	hi javocado
17:14	Brad	hi nikita
17:14	Javocado	hi ruequ
17:14	Pally	hi josh
17:14	Javocado	hi brad
17:14	Bidoof	hi RueQu 
17:14	Brad	hi jav
17:14	Nikita	Hi brad
17:14	Javocado	hi dark
17:14	Dark	hi ruequ
17:14	Javocado	hi pally
17:14	Pally	hi jav
17:14	Bidoof	hi
17:14	Dark	hi nikita
17:14	Brad	hi ineedacnl
17:14	Ayaya	hi
17:14	Dark	hi pally
17:14	Dark	hi jake
17:14	Nikita	Hi dark
17:14	Pally	hi josh
17:14	Dark	hi brad
17:14	Bidoof	hi daark
17:14	Javocado	hi brad
17:14	Brad	hi jonochi chan
17:14	Dark	hi javocado
17:14	RueQu	Hi everyone
17:14	Dark	hi horus
17:14	Pally	hi dave
17:14	Horus	hi dark
17:14	Pally	hi RueQu 
17:14	Brad	hi bidof
17:14	Javocado	hi brad
17:14	Horus	hi pally
17:14	Bidoof	hi RueQu 
17:14	Javocado	hi dark
17:15	Dark	hi pally
17:15	Brad	hi cousin
17:15	Bidoof	hi brad
17:15	Dark	hi jake
17:15	Pally	hi Horus 
17:15	GradeonMagus	o.o;;;
17:15	Horus	hi pally
17:15	Pally	hi Dark 
17:15	Javocado	hi jake
17:15	Dark	hi javocado
17:15	Dark	hi brad
17:15	Dark	hi horus
17:15	Brad	hi jav
17:15	Pally	hi dave
17:15	Javocado	hi pally
17:15	Brad	hi dark
17:15	Dark	hi horus
17:15	Horus	hi dark
17:15	Javocado	hi horus
17:15	Pally	hi jav
17:15	Horus	hi pally
17:15	Brad	hi pally
17:15	Bidoof	hi jav
17:15	GradeonMagus	this is terrifying +_+
17:15	Javocado	hi dark
17:15	Horus	hi Jav
17:15	StarFire	Hi everybody
17:15	Pally	hi dave
17:15	Brad	hi gradeonmagus
17:15	Pally	hi brad
17:15	Dark	hi GradeonMagus 
17:15	Brad	hi starfire
17:15	Pally	hi StarFire 
17:15	Horus	hi pally
17:15	Javocado	hi pall
17:15	Dark	hi jake
17:15	Brad	hi jav
17:15	Javocado	hi starfire
17:15	Pally	hi dave
17:15	Horus	hi pally
17:15	Pally	hi jav
17:15	Javocado	hi dark
17:15	Bidoof	hi dark
17:15	Dark	hi horus
17:15	Pally	hi Horus 
17:15	StarFire	hi jav
17:15	Dark	hi jake
17:15	Brad	hi jubs
17:15	Horus	hi dark
17:15	Javocado	hi brad
17:15	Dark	hi pally
17:15	Horus	hi pally
17:15	Brad	hi jav
17:15	StarFire	hi pallu
17:15	Bidoof	hi dark
17:15	Dark	hi javocado
17:15	Pally	hi josh
17:15	Brad	hi dark
17:15	Javocado	hi dark
17:15	StarFire	hi brad
17:16	Dark	hi starfire
17:16	Pally	hi dave
17:16	Brad	hi starfire
17:16	Javocado	hi pally
17:16	Pally	hi jav
17:16	Dark	hi brad
17:16	Horus	hi pally
17:16	Brad	hi jake
17:16	Bidoof	hi brad
17:16	Dark	hi javocado
17:16	Brad	hi gradeonmagus
17:16	Dark	hi brad
17:16	Pally	hi jake
17:16	Dark	hi jake
17:16	Bidoof	hi starfire
17:16	Brad	hi jake
17:16	Dark	hi horus
17:16	Bidoof	hi pally
17:16	Javocado	hi dark
17:16	Bidoof	hi brad
17:16	Javocado	hi jake
17:16	Pally	hi dave
17:16	Brad	hi amyy
17:16	Horus	hi dark
17:16	Bidoof	hi jav
17:16	Dark	hi pally
17:16	StarFire	hi jake
17:16	Pally	hi josh
17:16	Horus	hi pally
17:16	Dark	hi horus
17:16	Brad	hi pally
17:16	Horus	hi dark
17:16	Dark	hi jake
17:16	Bidoof	hi starfire
17:16	Javocado	hi horus
17:16	Brad	hi jav
17:16	GradeonMagus	(_|_)
17:16	Pally	hi jav
17:16	Horus	hi Jav
17:16	Pally	hi StarFire 
17:16	Javocado	hi pally
17:16	Dark	hi javocado
17:16	Brad	hi horus
17:16	StarFire	hi horus
17:16	RueQu	...at least everyone is friendly with saying hello o___________o
17:16	Horus	hi Jake
17:16	Pally	hi jav
17:16	Bidoof	hi RueQu 
17:16	Dark	hi RueQu 
17:16	Tae	WTF is going on
17:16	Brad	hi ruequ
17:16	Javocado	hi brad
17:16	Bidoof	hi horus
17:16	Horus	hi star
17:16	Javocado	hi tae
17:16	Dark	hi starfire
17:16	Brad	hi tae
17:16	StarFire	hi rueque
17:16	Pally	hi Tae 
17:16	Horus	hi Jake
17:16	Bidoof	hi tae bae
17:16	Bidoof	hi horus
17:16	Brad	hi starfire
17:16	Tae	hi jake bae
17:16	Javocado	hi dark
17:16	Horus	hi Jake
17:16	Brad	hi jake
17:16	Pally	hi Bidoof 
17:16	Bidoof	hi horus
17:16	StarFire	hi tae
17:16	Brad	hi jav
17:16	Bidoof	hi pally
17:16	Javocado	hi jake
17:16	Brad	hi pally
17:16	Pally	hi Javocado 
17:16	Javocado	hi brad
17:17	Bidoof	hi tae ae
17:17	Brad	hi horus
17:17	Bidoof	hi jav
17:17	Brad	hi dark
17:17	Brad	hi amyy
17:17	Javocado	hi pally
17:17	Pally	hi brad
17:17	Dark	brb gonna get more beer
17:17		Nikita is drowning in greetings
17:17	Horus	hi Jake
17:17	Tae	hi pally
17:17	RueQu	someone's gotta break the ice
17:17	Brad	hi nikita
17:17	StarFire	hi amyy
17:17	Bidoof	hi horus
17:17	Javocado	hi starfire
17:17	Nikita	Hi brad
17:17	Brad	hi ruequ
17:17	Tae	hi amyy
17:17	Pally	hi tae
17:17	Tae	hi starfire
17:17	Javocado	hi pally
17:17	Pally	hi jav
17:17	Brad	hi dark
17:17	Javocado	hi nikki
17:17	StarFire	hi pally
17:17	Tae	hi jav
17:17	Brad	hi starfire
17:17	Ayaya	when will this end
17:17	Nikita	Hi jav
17:17	Brad	hi ayaya
17:17	Pally	hi dark
17:17	Javocado	hi ayaya
17:17	Bidoof	hi ayayaya
17:17	Tae	hi ayaya
17:17	StarFire	hi jav
17:17	Nikita	Never lol
17:17	Javocado	hi pally
17:17	Pally	hi Nikita 
17:17	Brad	hi nikitia
17:17	Nikita	Hi payayayayayayaya
17:17	Javocado	hi dark
17:17	Tae	hi brad
17:17	Nikita	Hi pally
17:17	StarFire	hi rueque
17:17	Ayaya	hi javocado
17:17		*** GradeonMagus quit (Broken pipe)
17:17	Brad	hi tae
17:17	StarFire	hi brad
17:17	Ayaya	hi brad



17:18		*** Jubs4 joined #belltree
17:18		+++ ChanBot has given owner to Jubs4
17:18		+++ ChanBot has given op to Jubs4
17:18	Pally	hi Nikita 
17:18		*** GradeonMagus joined #belltree
17:18	Bidoof	hi pally
17:18	Tae	hi jubs
17:18	Amyy	bye
17:18	Javocado	hi jubs
17:18	Bidoof	hi ayaya
17:18	Nikita	Hi chan bot
17:18	Brad	hi jubs
17:18	Pally	hi jav
17:18	Bidoof	hi jubs
17:18	Ayaya	hi starfire
17:18	Nikita	Hi jubs
17:18	Ayaya	hi jubs
17:18	Brad	hi jav
17:18	Pally	hi Bidoof 
17:18	Tae	hi gradeonmagus
17:18	Horus	hi jubs
17:18	Javocado	hi gradeonmagus
17:18	Brad	hi pally
17:18	Bidoof	hi pally
17:18	Javocado	hi brad
17:18	Brad	hi gradeonmagus
17:18	Jubs4	what the hell is happening
17:18	Tae	hi jake bae
17:18	Pally	hi Jubs4 
17:18	Javocado	hi pally
17:18	Bidoof	hi GradeonMagus 
17:18	Tae	hi pally
17:18	RueQu	soo...
17:18	Ayaya	hi pally
17:18	Bidoof	hi tae bae
17:18	Pally	hi Javocado 
17:18	Brad	hi ayaya
17:18	Brad	hi horus
17:18	Bidoof	hi RueQu 
17:18	Pally	hi Ayaya 
17:18	Javocado	hi tae
17:18	Tae	hi rueQu
17:18	Horus	hi Jake
17:18	Ayaya	hi brad
17:18	Javocado	hi nikki
17:18	StarFire	hi jake
17:18	Bidoof	hi horus
17:18	Brad	hi brad
17:18	Amyy	hi tae
17:18	Horus	hi star
17:18	Javocado	hi horus
17:18	Tae	hi horus
17:18	Javocado	hi pally
17:18	Bidoof	hi starfire
17:18	Brad	hi dark
17:18	StarFire	hi brad 
17:18	Nikita	The universe is ending
17:18	Horus	hi Jav
17:18	Pally	hi Horus 
17:18	Javocado	hi jake
17:18	Ayaya	hi tae
17:18	Dark	hi brad
17:18	Amyy	hi pally
17:18	StarFire	hi horus
17:18	Dark	hi jake
17:18	Tae	hi ayaya
17:18	Javocado	hi brad
17:18	Brad	hi starfire
17:18	Pally	hi Javocado 
17:18	Dark	hi pally
17:18	Amyy	hi horus
17:18	Horus	hi pally
17:18	Tae	hi pall
17:18	Javocado	hi ayaya
17:18	Ayaya	hi horus
17:18	Pally	hi Amyy 
17:18	Tae	hi amyy
17:18	StarFire	hi pally
17:18	Horus	hi Amyy
17:18	Javocado	hi nikki
17:18	Pally	hi horus
17:18	Tae	hi jav
17:18	RueQu	i can't do this o___o
17:18	Javocado	hi brad
17:18	Dark	hi javocado
17:18	Dark	hi tae
17:18	Pally	hi StarFire 
17:18	Dark	hi amyy
17:18	Horus	hi Pally 
17:18	Brad	hi thunder
17:18	Bidoof	hi dark
17:18	Tae	hi brad
17:18	Javocado	hi pally
17:18	Jubs4	im banning the word hi
17:18	Dark	hi brad
17:18	Bidoof	hi jav
17:18	Javocado	hi alice
17:18	Pally	hi Horus 
17:18	Dark	hi jake
17:18	Tae	hi dark
17:18	StarFire	hi dark
17:18	Amyy	hi thunder
17:18	Bidoof	hi jubs
17:18	Javocado	hi jubs
17:18	Amyy	hi jubs
17:18	Bidoof	hi dark
17:18	Horus	hi Pally 
17:18	Brad	hi ruequ
17:18	Pally	hello Javocado 
17:18	Dark	hi jubs
17:18	Amyy	hi dark
17:18	Javocado	hi brad
17:18	StarFire	hi jav
17:18	Ayaya	hi jubs4
17:18		*** StarFire was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
17:18	Nikita	Hi drones
17:18		*** Nikita was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
17:19	Brad	hello pally
17:19	Pally	hey Horus 
17:19	Javocado	hi pally
17:19		*** Javocado was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
17:19	Dark	Hl horus
17:19	Brad	hello jake
17:19	Pally	hello Brad 
17:19	Horus	hi Pally 
17:19		*** Horus was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
17:19		*** Horus joined #belltree
17:19	Brad	hello dark
17:19		*** Javocado joined #belltree
17:19	Dark	Hl PALLY
17:19	Horus	hello pally
17:19	Pally	hey Dark 
17:19	Dark	Hl BRAD
17:19	Javocado	hi brad
17:19		*** Javocado was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
17:19	Bidoof	hello brad
17:19	Amyy	hello brad
17:19		*** Javocado joined #belltree
17:19	Dark	Hl JAVOCADO
17:19		*** Nikita joined #belltree
17:19	Pally	hey Amyy 
17:19	Brad	hello amyy
17:19	Amyy	hello bidoof
17:19	Brad	hello jake
17:19	Javocado	h! brad
17:19	Dark	Hl NIKITA
17:19	Ayaya	hello nikita
17:19	Nikita	I cant say drones?
17:19	Pally	hello Nikita 
17:19	Dark	Hl AMYy
17:19	Bidoof	HI AMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
17:19		*** Bidoof was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
17:19		!!! You have been kicked from #belltree
17:19		*** Bidoof joined #belltree
[[[ HAPPY NEW YEAR, YOU FILTHY ANIMALS | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat! 
Topic set by Jubs4 on Thu Jan 01 2015 15:17:54 GMT+1100 (AUS Eastern Daylight Time)
17:19	Javocado	greetings pally
17:19	Tae	lmao
17:19	Bidoof	o i c
17:19	Pally	hello Bidoof 
17:19	Dark	Hl JAKE
17:19	Nikita	Greetings earthlings
17:19	Tae	have fun Jubs
17:19	Brad	howdie hey jubs
17:19	Bidoof	Hl dark
17:19	Ayaya	aloha jubs4
17:19	Javocado	greetings jake
17:19	Dark	Hl JUBS
17:19	Bidoof	Hl jav
17:19	Javocado	hola brad
17:19	Pally	salutations Javocado 
17:19	Dark	Hl TAE
17:19	Nikita	So
17:19	Nikita	Do et jubs
17:19	Pally	hey Jubs4 
17:19	Dark	Hl BRAD
17:19	Javocado	what's popping brad
17:20	Javocado	yo jubs
17:20	Brad	heyyayaya jab
17:20	Dark	Hl JAVOCADO
17:20	Javocado	yo brad
17:20	Javocado	yo dark
17:20	Dark	Hl  PALLY
17:20	Pally	whats up Dark 
17:20	Brad	sup jake
17:20	Ayaya	sup jubs4
17:20	Javocado	yo ayaya
17:20	RueQu	boo
17:20	Bidoof	Hl brad
17:20	Amyy	yo javocado
17:20	Dark	Hl RUEQU


----------



## Brad

[22:20] <Javocado> yo pally
[22:20] <Brad> salutations dark
[22:20] <Dark> Hl PALLY
[22:20] <Javocado> yo brad
[22:20] <Alice> guys
[22:20] <Alice> stop
[22:20] <Brad> H1 alice
[22:20] <Javocado> yo alice
[22:20] <Amyy> hey alice
[22:20] <RueQu> sup alice
[22:20] <Pally> aye Alice


----------



## Horus

Jake. said:


> 17:13	Pally	hi javvy
> 17:13	Dark	hi jake
> 17:13	Dark	hi pally
> 17:13	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:13	Dark	hi brad
> 17:13	Bidoof	hi drk
> 17:13	Brad	hi amyy
> 17:13	Dark	hi horus
> 17:13	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:13	Pally	hi josh
> 17:13	Brad	hi dark
> 17:13	Dark	hi brad
> 17:14	Javocado	hi gradeomagus
> 17:14		*** RueQu joined #belltree
> 17:14	Dark	hi horus
> 17:14	Dark	hi pally
> 17:14	Dark	hi jake
> 17:14	Nikita
> 17:14	Pally	hi GradeonMagus
> 17:14	Horus	hi bork
> 17:14	Brad	hi rueqo
> 17:14	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:14	Brad	hi nikita
> 17:14	Javocado	hi ruequ
> 17:14	Pally	hi josh
> 17:14	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:14	Bidoof	hi RueQu
> 17:14	Brad	hi jav
> 17:14	Nikita	Hi brad
> 17:14	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:14	Dark	hi ruequ
> 17:14	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:14	Pally	hi jav
> 17:14	Bidoof	hi
> 17:14	Dark	hi nikita
> 17:14	Brad	hi ineedacnl
> 17:14	Ayaya	hi
> 17:14	Dark	hi pally
> 17:14	Dark	hi jake
> 17:14	Nikita	Hi dark
> 17:14	Pally	hi josh
> 17:14	Dark	hi brad
> 17:14	Bidoof	hi daark
> 17:14	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:14	Brad	hi jonochi chan
> 17:14	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:14	RueQu	Hi everyone
> 17:14	Dark	hi horus
> 17:14	Pally	hi dave
> 17:14	Horus	hi dark
> 17:14	Pally	hi RueQu
> 17:14	Brad	hi bidof
> 17:14	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:14	Horus	hi pally
> 17:14	Bidoof	hi RueQu
> 17:14	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:15	Dark	hi pally
> 17:15	Brad	hi cousin
> 17:15	Bidoof	hi brad
> 17:15	Dark	hi jake
> 17:15	Pally	hi Horus
> 17:15	GradeonMagus	o.o;;;
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Pally	hi Dark
> 17:15	Javocado	hi jake
> 17:15	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:15	Dark	hi brad
> 17:15	Dark	hi horus
> 17:15	Brad	hi jav
> 17:15	Pally	hi dave
> 17:15	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:15	Brad	hi dark
> 17:15	Dark	hi horus
> 17:15	Horus	hi dark
> 17:15	Javocado	hi horus
> 17:15	Pally	hi jav
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Brad	hi pally
> 17:15	Bidoof	hi jav
> 17:15	GradeonMagus	this is terrifying +_+
> 17:15	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:15	Horus	hi Jav
> 17:15	StarFire	Hi everybody
> 17:15	Pally	hi dave
> 17:15	Brad	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:15	Pally	hi brad
> 17:15	Dark	hi GradeonMagus
> 17:15	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:15	Pally	hi StarFire
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Javocado	hi pall
> 17:15	Dark	hi jake
> 17:15	Brad	hi jav
> 17:15	Javocado	hi starfire
> 17:15	Pally	hi dave
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Pally	hi jav
> 17:15	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:15	Bidoof	hi dark
> 17:15	Dark	hi horus
> 17:15	Pally	hi Horus
> 17:15	StarFire	hi jav
> 17:15	Dark	hi jake
> 17:15	Brad	hi jubs
> 17:15	Horus	hi dark
> 17:15	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:15	Dark	hi pally
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Brad	hi jav
> 17:15	StarFire	hi pallu
> 17:15	Bidoof	hi dark
> 17:15	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:15	Pally	hi josh
> 17:15	Brad	hi dark
> 17:15	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:15	StarFire	hi brad
> 17:16	Dark	hi starfire
> 17:16	Pally	hi dave
> 17:16	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:16	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:16	Pally	hi jav
> 17:16	Dark	hi brad
> 17:16	Horus	hi pally
> 17:16	Brad	hi jake
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi brad
> 17:16	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:16	Brad	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:16	Dark	hi brad
> 17:16	Pally	hi jake
> 17:16	Dark	hi jake
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi starfire
> 17:16	Brad	hi jake
> 17:16	Dark	hi horus
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi pally
> 17:16	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi brad
> 17:16	Javocado	hi jake
> 17:16	Pally	hi dave
> 17:16	Brad	hi amyy
> 17:16	Horus	hi dark
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi jav
> 17:16	Dark	hi pally
> 17:16	StarFire	hi jake
> 17:16	Pally	hi josh
> 17:16	Horus	hi pally
> 17:16	Dark	hi horus
> 17:16	Brad	hi pally
> 17:16	Horus	hi dark
> 17:16	Dark	hi jake
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi starfire
> 17:16	Javocado	hi horus
> 17:16	Brad	hi jav
> 17:16	GradeonMagus	(_|_)
> 17:16	Pally	hi jav
> 17:16	Horus	hi Jav
> 17:16	Pally	hi StarFire
> 17:16	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:16	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:16	Brad	hi horus
> 17:16	StarFire	hi horus
> 17:16	RueQu	...at least everyone is friendly with saying hello o___________o
> 17:16	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:16	Pally	hi jav
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi RueQu
> 17:16	Dark	hi RueQu
> 17:16	Tae	WTF is going on
> 17:16	Brad	hi ruequ
> 17:16	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:16	Horus	hi star
> 17:16	Javocado	hi tae
> 17:16	Dark	hi starfire
> 17:16	Brad	hi tae
> 17:16	StarFire	hi rueque
> 17:16	Pally	hi Tae
> 17:16	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi tae bae
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:16	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:16	Tae	hi jake bae
> 17:16	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:16	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:16	Brad	hi jake
> 17:16	Pally	hi Bidoof
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:16	StarFire	hi tae
> 17:16	Brad	hi jav
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi pally
> 17:16	Javocado	hi jake
> 17:16	Brad	hi pally
> 17:16	Pally	hi Javocado
> 17:16	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:17	Bidoof	hi tae ae
> 17:17	Brad	hi horus
> 17:17	Bidoof	hi jav
> 17:17	Brad	hi dark
> 17:17	Brad	hi amyy
> 17:17	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:17	Pally	hi brad
> 17:17	Dark	brb gonna get more beer
> 17:17		Nikita is drowning in greetings
> 17:17	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:17	Tae	hi pally
> 17:17	RueQu	someone's gotta break the ice
> 17:17	Brad	hi nikita
> 17:17	StarFire	hi amyy
> 17:17	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:17	Javocado	hi starfire
> 17:17	Nikita	Hi brad
> 17:17	Brad	hi ruequ
> 17:17	Tae	hi amyy
> 17:17	Pally	hi tae
> 17:17	Tae	hi starfire
> 17:17	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:17	Pally	hi jav
> 17:17	Brad	hi dark
> 17:17	Javocado	hi nikki
> 17:17	StarFire	hi pally
> 17:17	Tae	hi jav
> 17:17	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:17	Ayaya	when will this end
> 17:17	Nikita	Hi jav
> 17:17	Brad	hi ayaya
> 17:17	Pally	hi dark
> 17:17	Javocado	hi ayaya
> 17:17	Bidoof	hi ayayaya
> 17:17	Tae	hi ayaya
> 17:17	StarFire	hi jav
> 17:17	Nikita	Never lol
> 17:17	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:17	Pally	hi Nikita
> 17:17	Brad	hi nikitia
> 17:17	Nikita	Hi payayayayayayaya
> 17:17	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:17	Tae	hi brad
> 17:17	Nikita	Hi pally
> 17:17	StarFire	hi rueque
> 17:17	Ayaya	hi javocado
> 17:17		*** GradeonMagus quit (Broken pipe)
> 17:17	Brad	hi tae
> 17:17	StarFire	hi brad
> 17:17	Ayaya	hi brad
> 
> 
> 
> 17:18		*** Jubs4 joined #belltree
> 17:18		+++ ChanBot has given owner to Jubs4
> 17:18		+++ ChanBot has given op to Jubs4
> 17:18	Pally	hi Nikita
> 17:18		*** GradeonMagus joined #belltree
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi pally
> 17:18	Tae	hi jubs
> 17:18	Amyy	bye
> 17:18	Javocado	hi jubs
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi ayaya
> 17:18	Nikita	Hi chan bot
> 17:18	Brad	hi jubs
> 17:18	Pally	hi jav
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi jubs
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi starfire
> 17:18	Nikita	Hi jubs
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi jubs
> 17:18	Brad	hi jav
> 17:18	Pally	hi Bidoof
> 17:18	Tae	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:18	Horus	hi jubs
> 17:18	Javocado	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:18	Brad	hi pally
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi pally
> 17:18	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:18	Brad	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:18	Jubs4	what the hell is happening
> 17:18	Tae	hi jake bae
> 17:18	Pally	hi Jubs4
> 17:18	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi GradeonMagus
> 17:18	Tae	hi pally
> 17:18	RueQu	soo...
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi pally
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi tae bae
> 17:18	Pally	hi Javocado
> 17:18	Brad	hi ayaya
> 17:18	Brad	hi horus
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi RueQu
> 17:18	Pally	hi Ayaya
> 17:18	Javocado	hi tae
> 17:18	Tae	hi rueQu
> 17:18	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi brad
> 17:18	Javocado	hi nikki
> 17:18	StarFire	hi jake
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:18	Brad	hi brad
> 17:18	Amyy	hi tae
> 17:18	Horus	hi star
> 17:18	Javocado	hi horus
> 17:18	Tae	hi horus
> 17:18	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi starfire
> 17:18	Brad	hi dark
> 17:18	StarFire	hi brad
> 17:18	Nikita	The universe is ending
> 17:18	Horus	hi Jav
> 17:18	Pally	hi Horus
> 17:18	Javocado	hi jake
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi tae
> 17:18	Dark	hi brad
> 17:18	Amyy	hi pally
> 17:18	StarFire	hi horus
> 17:18	Dark	hi jake
> 17:18	Tae	hi ayaya
> 17:18	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:18	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:18	Pally	hi Javocado
> 17:18	Dark	hi pally
> 17:18	Amyy	hi horus
> 17:18	Horus	hi pally
> 17:18	Tae	hi pall
> 17:18	Javocado	hi ayaya
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi horus
> 17:18	Pally	hi Amyy
> 17:18	Tae	hi amyy
> 17:18	StarFire	hi pally
> 17:18	Horus	hi Amyy
> 17:18	Javocado	hi nikki
> 17:18	Pally	hi horus
> 17:18	Tae	hi jav
> 17:18	RueQu	i can't do this o___o
> 17:18	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:18	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:18	Dark	hi tae
> 17:18	Pally	hi StarFire
> 17:18	Dark	hi amyy
> 17:18	Horus	hi Pally
> 17:18	Brad	hi thunder
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi dark
> 17:18	Tae	hi brad
> 17:18	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:18	Jubs4	im banning the word hi
> 17:18	Dark	hi brad
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi jav
> 17:18	Javocado	hi alice
> 17:18	Pally	hi Horus
> 17:18	Dark	hi jake
> 17:18	Tae	hi dark
> 17:18	StarFire	hi dark
> 17:18	Amyy	hi thunder
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi jubs
> 17:18	Javocado	hi jubs
> 17:18	Amyy	hi jubs
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi dark
> 17:18	Horus	hi Pally
> 17:18	Brad	hi ruequ
> 17:18	Pally	hello Javocado
> 17:18	Dark	hi jubs
> 17:18	Amyy	hi dark
> 17:18	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:18	StarFire	hi jav
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi jubs4
> 17:18		*** StarFire was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:18	Nikita	Hi drones
> 17:18		*** Nikita was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19	Brad	hello pally
> 17:19	Pally	hey Horus
> 17:19	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:19		*** Javocado was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19	Dark	Hl horus
> 17:19	Brad	hello jake
> 17:19	Pally	hello Brad
> 17:19	Horus	hi Pally
> 17:19		*** Horus was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19		*** Horus joined #belltree
> 17:19	Brad	hello dark
> 17:19		*** Javocado joined #belltree
> 17:19	Dark	Hl PALLY
> 17:19	Horus	hello pally
> 17:19	Pally	hey Dark
> 17:19	Dark	Hl BRAD
> 17:19	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:19		*** Javocado was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19	Bidoof	hello brad
> 17:19	Amyy	hello brad
> 17:19		*** Javocado joined #belltree
> 17:19	Dark	Hl JAVOCADO
> 17:19		*** Nikita joined #belltree
> 17:19	Pally	hey Amyy
> 17:19	Brad	hello amyy
> 17:19	Amyy	hello bidoof
> 17:19	Brad	hello jake
> 17:19	Javocado	h! brad
> 17:19	Dark	Hl NIKITA
> 17:19	Ayaya	hello nikita
> 17:19	Nikita	I cant say drones?
> 17:19	Pally	hello Nikita
> 17:19	Dark	Hl AMYy
> 17:19	Bidoof	HI AMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 17:19		*** Bidoof was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19		!!! You have been kicked from #belltree
> 17:19		*** Bidoof joined #belltree
> [[[ HAPPY NEW YEAR, YOU FILTHY ANIMALS | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat!
> Topic set by Jubs4 on Thu Jan 01 2015 15:17:54 GMT+1100 (AUS Eastern Daylight Time)
> 17:19	Javocado	greetings pally
> 17:19	Tae	lmao
> 17:19	Bidoof	o i c
> 17:19	Pally	hello Bidoof
> 17:19	Dark	Hl JAKE
> 17:19	Nikita	Greetings earthlings
> 17:19	Tae	have fun Jubs
> 17:19	Brad	howdie hey jubs
> 17:19	Bidoof	Hl dark
> 17:19	Ayaya	aloha jubs4
> 17:19	Javocado	greetings jake
> 17:19	Dark	Hl JUBS
> 17:19	Bidoof	Hl jav
> 17:19	Javocado	hola brad
> 17:19	Pally	salutations Javocado
> 17:19	Dark	Hl TAE
> 17:19	Nikita	So
> 17:19	Nikita	Do et jubs
> 17:19	Pally	hey Jubs4
> 17:19	Dark	Hl BRAD
> 17:19	Javocado	what's popping brad
> 17:20	Javocado	yo jubs
> 17:20	Brad	heyyayaya jab
> 17:20	Dark	Hl JAVOCADO
> 17:20	Javocado	yo brad
> 17:20	Javocado	yo dark
> 17:20	Dark	Hl  PALLY
> 17:20	Pally	whats up Dark
> 17:20	Brad	sup jake
> 17:20	Ayaya	sup jubs4
> 17:20	Javocado	yo ayaya
> 17:20	RueQu	boo
> 17:20	Bidoof	Hl brad
> 17:20	Amyy	yo javocado
> 17:20	Dark	Hl RUEQU



Brad> hi amyy
<Dark> hi horus
<Dark> hi javocado
<Brad> hi dark
<Pally> hi josh
<Dark> hi brad
<Bidoof> hi drk
<Javocado> hi gradeomagus
* RueQu (~TFlash@protectedhost-44ADB708.sc.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
<Dark> hi horus
 Bidoof Brad 
<Dark> hi pally
<Dark> hi jake
<Nikita> 
<Pally> hi GradeonMagus 
<Horus> hi bork
<Brad> hi rueqo
<Dark> hi javocado
<Brad> hi nikita
<Javocado> hi ruequ
<Pally> hi josh
<Javocado> hi brad
<Brad> hi jav
<Nikita> Hi brad
<Javocado> hi dark
<Bidoof> hi RueQu 
<Dark> hi ruequ
<Javocado> hi pally
<Pally> hi jav
<Dark> hi nikita
<Brad> hi ineedacnl
<Ayaya> hi
<Dark> hi pally
<Bidoof> hi
<Dark> hi jake
<Nikita> Hi dark
<Pally> hi josh
<Dark> hi brad
<Javocado> hi brad
<Brad> hi jonochi chan
<Bidoof> hi daark
<Dark> hi javocado
<RueQu> Hi everyone
<Dark> hi horus
<Horus> hi dark
<Pally> hi dave
<Pally> hi RueQu 
<Brad> hi bidof
<Javocado> hi brad
<Horus> hi pally
<Javocado> hi dark
<Bidoof> hi RueQu 
<Dark> hi pally
<Brad> hi cousin
<Dark> hi jake
<Pally> hi Horus 
<Bidoof> hi brad
<GradeonMagus> o.o;;;
<Horus> hi pally
<Pally> hi Dark 
<Javocado> hi jake
<Dark> hi javocado
<Dark> hi brad
<Dark> hi horus
<Brad> hi jav
<Pally> hi dave
<Javocado> hi pally
<Brad> hi dark
<Dark> hi horus
<Horus> hi dark
<Javocado> hi horus
<Pally> hi jav
<Horus> hi pally
<Brad> hi pally
<GradeonMagus> this is terrifying +_+
<Javocado> hi dark
<Bidoof> hi jav
<Horus> hi Jav
<StarFire> Hi everybody
<Pally> hi dave
<Brad> hi gradeonmagus
<Pally> hi brad
<Dark> hi GradeonMagus 
<Brad> hi starfire
<Pally> hi StarFire 
<Horus> hi pally
<Javocado> hi pall
<Dark> hi jake
<Brad> hi jav
<Javocado> hi starfire
<Pally> hi dave
<Horus> hi pally
<Pally> hi jav
<Javocado> hi dark
<Bidoof> hi dark
<Dark> hi horus
<Pally> hi Horus 
<StarFire> hi jav
<Dark> hi jake
<Brad> hi jubs
<Horus> hi dark
<Javocado> hi brad
<Dark> hi pally
<Horus> hi pally
<Brad> hi jav
<StarFire> hi pallu
<Dark> hi javocado
<Pally> hi josh
<Bidoof> hi dark
<Brad> hi dark
<Javocado> hi dark
<StarFire> hi brad
<Dark> hi starfire
<Pally> hi dave
<Brad> hi starfire
<Javocado> hi pally
<Pally> hi jav
<Dark> hi brad
<Horus> hi pally
<Brad> hi jake
<Dark> hi javocado
<Bidoof> hi brad
<Brad> hi gradeonmagus
<Dark> hi brad
<Pally> hi jake
<Dark> hi jake
<Brad> hi jake
<Bidoof> hi starfire
<Dark> hi horus
<Bidoof> hi pally
<Javocado> hi dark
<Bidoof> hi brad
<Javocado> hi jake
<Pally> hi dave
<Brad> hi amyy
<Horus> hi dark
<Dark> hi pally
<StarFire> hi jake
<Bidoof> hi jav
<Horus> hi pally
<Pally> hi josh
<Dark> hi horus
<Brad> hi pally
<Horus> hi dark
<Dark> hi jake
<Javocado> hi horus
<Bidoof> hi starfire
<Brad> hi jav
<GradeonMagus> (_|_)
<Pally> hi jav
<Horus> hi Jav
<Javocado> hi pally
<Dark> hi javocado
<Pally> hi StarFire 
<Brad> hi horus
<RueQu> ...at least everyone is friendly with saying hello o___________o
<StarFire> hi horus
<Horus> hi Jake
<Pally> hi jav
<Dark> hi RueQu 
<Tae> WTF is going on
<Brad> hi ruequ
<Bidoof> hi RueQu 
<Javocado> hi brad
<Horus> hi star
<Bidoof> hi horus
<Javocado> hi tae
<Dark> hi starfire
<Brad> hi tae
<StarFire> hi rueque
<Horus> hi Jake
<Pally> hi Tae 
<Bidoof> hi tae bae
<Bidoof> hi horus
<Brad> hi starfire
<Tae> hi jake bae
<Javocado> hi dark
<Horus> hi Jake
<Brad> hi jake
<Pally> hi Bidoof 
<Bidoof> hi horus
<StarFire> hi tae
<Brad> hi jav
<Bidoof> hi pally
<Javocado> hi jake
<Brad> hi pally
<Pally> hi Javocado 
<Javocado> hi brad
<Brad> hi horus
<Bidoof> hi tae ae
<Brad> hi dark
<Bidoof> hi jav
<Brad> hi amyy
<Javocado> hi pally
<Pally> hi brad
<Dark> brb gonna get more beer
* Nikita is drowning in greetings
<Horus> hi Jake
<Tae> hi pally
<RueQu> someone's gotta break the ice
<Brad> hi nikita
<StarFire> hi amyy
<Javocado> hi starfire
<Nikita> Hi brad
<Brad> hi ruequ
<Bidoof> hi horus
<Tae> hi amyy
<Pally> hi tae
<Tae> hi starfire
<Javocado> hi pally
<Pally> hi jav
<Brad> hi dark
<Javocado> hi nikki
<StarFire> hi pally
<Tae> hi jav
<Brad> hi starfire
<Ayaya> when will this end
<Nikita> Hi jav
<Brad> hi ayaya
<Pally> hi dark
<Javocado> hi ayaya
<Tae> hi ayaya
<Bidoof> hi ayayaya
<Nikita> Never lol
<StarFire> hi jav
<Javocado> hi pally
<Pally> hi Nikita 
<Brad> hi nikitia
<Nikita> Hi payayayayayayaya
<Javocado> hi dark
<Tae> hi brad
<Nikita> Hi pally
<StarFire> hi rueque
<Ayaya> hi javocado
* GradeonMagus has quit (Broken pipe)
<Brad> hi tae
<StarFire> hi brad
<Ayaya> hi brad
<Javocado> hi tae
<Ayaya> hi nikita
<Brad> hi pally
<Pally> hi Bidoof 
<Brad> hi jake
<Nikita> Hi jake
<Javocado> hi INeedACNL
<Tae> hi nikita
<Ayaya> hi bidoof
<Pally> hi brad
<Nikita> Hi pally
<Javocado> hi brad
<Tae> hi amyy
<Nikita> Hi tae
<Brad> hi jubs
<StarFire> hi ayaya
<Ayaya> hi tae
<Tae> hi alice
<Javocado> hi pally
* Jubs4 (~textual@C0E014BC.AC63D628.71F1434C.IP) has joined #belltree
* ChanBot sets mode +q #belltree Jubs4
* ChanBot gives channel operator status to Jubs4
<Pally> hi Nikita 
* GradeonMagus (~Escvandeo@42224C2.15DDAD7.ECC373E8.IP) has joined #belltree
<Tae> hi jubs
<Bidoof> hi pally
<Amyy> bye
<Javocado> hi jubs
<Nikita> Hi chan bot
<Brad> hi jubs
<Bidoof> hi ayaya
<Pally> hi jav
<Ayaya> hi starfire
<Nikita> Hi jubs
<Bidoof> hi jubs
<Ayaya> hi jubs
<Brad> hi jav
<Pally> hi Bidoof 
<Tae> hi gradeonmagus
<Horus> hi jubs
<Javocado> hi gradeonmagus
<Brad> hi pally
<Javocado> hi brad
<Bidoof> hi pally
<Jubs4> what the hell is happening
<Brad> hi gradeonmagus
<Tae> hi jake bae
<Pally> hi Jubs4 
<Javocado> hi pally
<Tae> hi pally
<Bidoof> hi GradeonMagus 
<RueQu> soo...
<Ayaya> hi pally
<Bidoof> hi tae bae
<Pally> hi Javocado 
<Brad> hi ayaya
<Brad> hi horus
<Pally> hi Ayaya 
<Javocado> hi tae
<Horus> hi Jake
<Tae> hi rueQu
<Bidoof> hi RueQu 
<Ayaya> hi brad
<Javocado> hi nikki
<StarFire> hi jake
<Brad> hi brad
<Amyy> hi tae
<Bidoof> hi horus
<Horus> hi star
<Javocado> hi horus
<Tae> hi horus
<Javocado> hi pally
<Brad> hi dark
<Bidoof> hi starfire
<Nikita> The universe is ending
<StarFire> hi brad 
<Horus> hi Jav
<Pally> hi Horus 
<Javocado> hi jake
<Ayaya> hi tae
<Dark> hi brad
<Amyy> hi pally
<StarFire> hi horus
<Dark> hi jake
<Tae> hi ayaya
<Javocado> hi brad
<Brad> hi starfire
<Pally> hi Javocado 
<Dark> hi pally
<Amyy> hi horus
<Horus> hi pally
<Tae> hi pall
<Javocado> hi ayaya
<Ayaya> hi horus
<Pally> hi Amyy 
<Tae> hi amyy
<StarFire> hi pally
<Horus> hi Amyy
<Javocado> hi nikki
<Pally> hi horus
<Tae> hi jav
<RueQu> i can't do this o___o
<Javocado> hi brad
<Dark> hi javocado
<Dark> hi tae
<Pally> hi StarFire 
<Dark> hi amyy
<Horus> hi Pally 
<Brad> hi thunder
<Tae> hi brad
<Javocado> hi pally
<Bidoof> hi dark
<Jubs4> im banning the word hi
<Dark> hi brad
<Javocado> hi alice
<Bidoof> hi jav
<Dark> hi jake
<Pally> hi Horus 
<Tae> hi dark
<Amyy> hi thunder
<StarFire> hi dark
<Javocado> hi jubs
<Bidoof> hi jubs
<Amyy> hi jubs
<Horus> hi Pally 
<Brad> hi ruequ
<Bidoof> hi dark
<Pally> hello Javocado 
<Dark> hi jubs
<Amyy> hi dark
<Javocado> hi brad
<Ayaya> hi jubs4
<StarFire> hi jav
* ChanBot has kicked StarFire from #belltree (Watch your language!)
<Nikita> Hi drones
* ChanBot has kicked Nikita from #belltree (Watch your language!)
<Brad> hello pally
<Pally> hey Horus 
<Javocado> hi pally
* ChanBot has kicked Javocado from #belltree (Watch your language!)
<Dark> Hl horus
<Brad> hello jake
<Horus> hi Pally 
* You have been kicked from #belltree by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
* Now talking on #belltree
* Topic for #belltree is: [[[ HAPPY NEW YEAR, YOU FILTHY ANIMALS | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat! 
* Topic for #belltree set by Jubs4 at Wed Dec 31 22:17:54 2014
<Pally> hello Brad 
<Brad> hello dark
* Javocado (~TFlash@protectedhost-CAF33914.dhcp.rvsd.ca.charter.com) has joined #belltree
<Dark> Hl PALLY
<Horus> hello pally
<Pally> hey Dark 
<Dark> Hl BRAD
<Javocado> hi brad
* ChanBot has kicked Javocado from #belltree (Watch your language!)
<Amyy> hello brad
<Bidoof> hello brad
* Javocado (~TFlash@protectedhost-CAF33914.dhcp.rvsd.ca.charter.com) has joined #belltree
<Dark> Hl JAVOCADO
* Nikita (~PandaNiki@protectedhost-670064B0.tmodns.net) has joined #belltree
<Brad> hello amyy
<Pally> hey Amyy 
<Amyy> hello bidoof
<Brad> hello jake
<Javocado> h! brad
<Dark> Hl NIKITA
<Ayaya> hello nikita
<Nikita> I cant say drones?
<Pally> hello Nikita 
<Dark> Hl AMYy
<Bidoof> HI AMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
* ChanBot has kicked Bidoof from #belltree (Watch your language!)


----------



## Locket

Spoiler: Sooo long






Jake. said:


> 17:13	Pally	hi javvy
> 17:13	Dark	hi jake
> 17:13	Dark	hi pally
> 17:13	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:13	Dark	hi brad
> 17:13	Bidoof	hi drk
> 17:13	Brad	hi amyy
> 17:13	Dark	hi horus
> 17:13	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:13	Pally	hi josh
> 17:13	Brad	hi dark
> 17:13	Dark	hi brad
> 17:14	Javocado	hi gradeomagus
> 17:14		*** RueQu joined #belltree
> 17:14	Dark	hi horus
> 17:14	Dark	hi pally
> 17:14	Dark	hi jake
> 17:14	Nikita
> 17:14	Pally	hi GradeonMagus
> 17:14	Horus	hi bork
> 17:14	Brad	hi rueqo
> 17:14	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:14	Brad	hi nikita
> 17:14	Javocado	hi ruequ
> 17:14	Pally	hi josh
> 17:14	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:14	Bidoof	hi RueQu
> 17:14	Brad	hi jav
> 17:14	Nikita	Hi brad
> 17:14	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:14	Dark	hi ruequ
> 17:14	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:14	Pally	hi jav
> 17:14	Bidoof	hi
> 17:14	Dark	hi nikita
> 17:14	Brad	hi ineedacnl
> 17:14	Ayaya	hi
> 17:14	Dark	hi pally
> 17:14	Dark	hi jake
> 17:14	Nikita	Hi dark
> 17:14	Pally	hi josh
> 17:14	Dark	hi brad
> 17:14	Bidoof	hi daark
> 17:14	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:14	Brad	hi jonochi chan
> 17:14	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:14	RueQu	Hi everyone
> 17:14	Dark	hi horus
> 17:14	Pally	hi dave
> 17:14	Horus	hi dark
> 17:14	Pally	hi RueQu
> 17:14	Brad	hi bidof
> 17:14	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:14	Horus	hi pally
> 17:14	Bidoof	hi RueQu
> 17:14	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:15	Dark	hi pally
> 17:15	Brad	hi cousin
> 17:15	Bidoof	hi brad
> 17:15	Dark	hi jake
> 17:15	Pally	hi Horus
> 17:15	GradeonMagus	o.o;;;
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Pally	hi Dark
> 17:15	Javocado	hi jake
> 17:15	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:15	Dark	hi brad
> 17:15	Dark	hi horus
> 17:15	Brad	hi jav
> 17:15	Pally	hi dave
> 17:15	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:15	Brad	hi dark
> 17:15	Dark	hi horus
> 17:15	Horus	hi dark
> 17:15	Javocado	hi horus
> 17:15	Pally	hi jav
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Brad	hi pally
> 17:15	Bidoof	hi jav
> 17:15	GradeonMagus	this is terrifying +_+
> 17:15	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:15	Horus	hi Jav
> 17:15	StarFire	Hi everybody
> 17:15	Pally	hi dave
> 17:15	Brad	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:15	Pally	hi brad
> 17:15	Dark	hi GradeonMagus
> 17:15	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:15	Pally	hi StarFire
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Javocado	hi pall
> 17:15	Dark	hi jake
> 17:15	Brad	hi jav
> 17:15	Javocado	hi starfire
> 17:15	Pally	hi dave
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Pally	hi jav
> 17:15	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:15	Bidoof	hi dark
> 17:15	Dark	hi horus
> 17:15	Pally	hi Horus
> 17:15	StarFire	hi jav
> 17:15	Dark	hi jake
> 17:15	Brad	hi jubs
> 17:15	Horus	hi dark
> 17:15	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:15	Dark	hi pally
> 17:15	Horus	hi pally
> 17:15	Brad	hi jav
> 17:15	StarFire	hi pallu
> 17:15	Bidoof	hi dark
> 17:15	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:15	Pally	hi josh
> 17:15	Brad	hi dark
> 17:15	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:15	StarFire	hi brad
> 17:16	Dark	hi starfire
> 17:16	Pally	hi dave
> 17:16	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:16	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:16	Pally	hi jav
> 17:16	Dark	hi brad
> 17:16	Horus	hi pally
> 17:16	Brad	hi jake
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi brad
> 17:16	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:16	Brad	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:16	Dark	hi brad
> 17:16	Pally	hi jake
> 17:16	Dark	hi jake
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi starfire
> 17:16	Brad	hi jake
> 17:16	Dark	hi horus
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi pally
> 17:16	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi brad
> 17:16	Javocado	hi jake
> 17:16	Pally	hi dave
> 17:16	Brad	hi amyy
> 17:16	Horus	hi dark
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi jav
> 17:16	Dark	hi pally
> 17:16	StarFire	hi jake
> 17:16	Pally	hi josh
> 17:16	Horus	hi pally
> 17:16	Dark	hi horus
> 17:16	Brad	hi pally
> 17:16	Horus	hi dark
> 17:16	Dark	hi jake
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi starfire
> 17:16	Javocado	hi horus
> 17:16	Brad	hi jav
> 17:16	GradeonMagus	(_|_)
> 17:16	Pally	hi jav
> 17:16	Horus	hi Jav
> 17:16	Pally	hi StarFire
> 17:16	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:16	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:16	Brad	hi horus
> 17:16	StarFire	hi horus
> 17:16	RueQu	...at least everyone is friendly with saying hello o___________o
> 17:16	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:16	Pally	hi jav
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi RueQu
> 17:16	Dark	hi RueQu
> 17:16	Tae	WTF is going on
> 17:16	Brad	hi ruequ
> 17:16	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:16	Horus	hi star
> 17:16	Javocado	hi tae
> 17:16	Dark	hi starfire
> 17:16	Brad	hi tae
> 17:16	StarFire	hi rueque
> 17:16	Pally	hi Tae
> 17:16	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi tae bae
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:16	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:16	Tae	hi jake bae
> 17:16	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:16	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:16	Brad	hi jake
> 17:16	Pally	hi Bidoof
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:16	StarFire	hi tae
> 17:16	Brad	hi jav
> 17:16	Bidoof	hi pally
> 17:16	Javocado	hi jake
> 17:16	Brad	hi pally
> 17:16	Pally	hi Javocado
> 17:16	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:17	Bidoof	hi tae ae
> 17:17	Brad	hi horus
> 17:17	Bidoof	hi jav
> 17:17	Brad	hi dark
> 17:17	Brad	hi amyy
> 17:17	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:17	Pally	hi brad
> 17:17	Dark	brb gonna get more beer
> 17:17		Nikita is drowning in greetings
> 17:17	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:17	Tae	hi pally
> 17:17	RueQu	someone's gotta break the ice
> 17:17	Brad	hi nikita
> 17:17	StarFire	hi amyy
> 17:17	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:17	Javocado	hi starfire
> 17:17	Nikita	Hi brad
> 17:17	Brad	hi ruequ
> 17:17	Tae	hi amyy
> 17:17	Pally	hi tae
> 17:17	Tae	hi starfire
> 17:17	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:17	Pally	hi jav
> 17:17	Brad	hi dark
> 17:17	Javocado	hi nikki
> 17:17	StarFire	hi pally
> 17:17	Tae	hi jav
> 17:17	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:17	Ayaya	when will this end
> 17:17	Nikita	Hi jav
> 17:17	Brad	hi ayaya
> 17:17	Pally	hi dark
> 17:17	Javocado	hi ayaya
> 17:17	Bidoof	hi ayayaya
> 17:17	Tae	hi ayaya
> 17:17	StarFire	hi jav
> 17:17	Nikita	Never lol
> 17:17	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:17	Pally	hi Nikita
> 17:17	Brad	hi nikitia
> 17:17	Nikita	Hi payayayayayayaya
> 17:17	Javocado	hi dark
> 17:17	Tae	hi brad
> 17:17	Nikita	Hi pally
> 17:17	StarFire	hi rueque
> 17:17	Ayaya	hi javocado
> 17:17		*** GradeonMagus quit (Broken pipe)
> 17:17	Brad	hi tae
> 17:17	StarFire	hi brad
> 17:17	Ayaya	hi brad
> 
> 
> 
> 17:18		*** Jubs4 joined #belltree
> 17:18		+++ ChanBot has given owner to Jubs4
> 17:18		+++ ChanBot has given op to Jubs4
> 17:18	Pally	hi Nikita
> 17:18		*** GradeonMagus joined #belltree
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi pally
> 17:18	Tae	hi jubs
> 17:18	Amyy	bye
> 17:18	Javocado	hi jubs
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi ayaya
> 17:18	Nikita	Hi chan bot
> 17:18	Brad	hi jubs
> 17:18	Pally	hi jav
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi jubs
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi starfire
> 17:18	Nikita	Hi jubs
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi jubs
> 17:18	Brad	hi jav
> 17:18	Pally	hi Bidoof
> 17:18	Tae	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:18	Horus	hi jubs
> 17:18	Javocado	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:18	Brad	hi pally
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi pally
> 17:18	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:18	Brad	hi gradeonmagus
> 17:18	Jubs4	what the hell is happening
> 17:18	Tae	hi jake bae
> 17:18	Pally	hi Jubs4
> 17:18	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi GradeonMagus
> 17:18	Tae	hi pally
> 17:18	RueQu	soo...
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi pally
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi tae bae
> 17:18	Pally	hi Javocado
> 17:18	Brad	hi ayaya
> 17:18	Brad	hi horus
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi RueQu
> 17:18	Pally	hi Ayaya
> 17:18	Javocado	hi tae
> 17:18	Tae	hi rueQu
> 17:18	Horus	hi Jake
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi brad
> 17:18	Javocado	hi nikki
> 17:18	StarFire	hi jake
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi horus
> 17:18	Brad	hi brad
> 17:18	Amyy	hi tae
> 17:18	Horus	hi star
> 17:18	Javocado	hi horus
> 17:18	Tae	hi horus
> 17:18	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi starfire
> 17:18	Brad	hi dark
> 17:18	StarFire	hi brad
> 17:18	Nikita	The universe is ending
> 17:18	Horus	hi Jav
> 17:18	Pally	hi Horus
> 17:18	Javocado	hi jake
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi tae
> 17:18	Dark	hi brad
> 17:18	Amyy	hi pally
> 17:18	StarFire	hi horus
> 17:18	Dark	hi jake
> 17:18	Tae	hi ayaya
> 17:18	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:18	Brad	hi starfire
> 17:18	Pally	hi Javocado
> 17:18	Dark	hi pally
> 17:18	Amyy	hi horus
> 17:18	Horus	hi pally
> 17:18	Tae	hi pall
> 17:18	Javocado	hi ayaya
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi horus
> 17:18	Pally	hi Amyy
> 17:18	Tae	hi amyy
> 17:18	StarFire	hi pally
> 17:18	Horus	hi Amyy
> 17:18	Javocado	hi nikki
> 17:18	Pally	hi horus
> 17:18	Tae	hi jav
> 17:18	RueQu	i can't do this o___o
> 17:18	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:18	Dark	hi javocado
> 17:18	Dark	hi tae
> 17:18	Pally	hi StarFire
> 17:18	Dark	hi amyy
> 17:18	Horus	hi Pally
> 17:18	Brad	hi thunder
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi dark
> 17:18	Tae	hi brad
> 17:18	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:18	Jubs4	im banning the word hi
> 17:18	Dark	hi brad
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi jav
> 17:18	Javocado	hi alice
> 17:18	Pally	hi Horus
> 17:18	Dark	hi jake
> 17:18	Tae	hi dark
> 17:18	StarFire	hi dark
> 17:18	Amyy	hi thunder
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi jubs
> 17:18	Javocado	hi jubs
> 17:18	Amyy	hi jubs
> 17:18	Bidoof	hi dark
> 17:18	Horus	hi Pally
> 17:18	Brad	hi ruequ
> 17:18	Pally	hello Javocado
> 17:18	Dark	hi jubs
> 17:18	Amyy	hi dark
> 17:18	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:18	StarFire	hi jav
> 17:18	Ayaya	hi jubs4
> 17:18		*** StarFire was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:18	Nikita	Hi drones
> 17:18		*** Nikita was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19	Brad	hello pally
> 17:19	Pally	hey Horus
> 17:19	Javocado	hi pally
> 17:19		*** Javocado was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19	Dark	Hl horus
> 17:19	Brad	hello jake
> 17:19	Pally	hello Brad
> 17:19	Horus	hi Pally
> 17:19		*** Horus was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19		*** Horus joined #belltree
> 17:19	Brad	hello dark
> 17:19		*** Javocado joined #belltree
> 17:19	Dark	Hl PALLY
> 17:19	Horus	hello pally
> 17:19	Pally	hey Dark
> 17:19	Dark	Hl BRAD
> 17:19	Javocado	hi brad
> 17:19		*** Javocado was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19	Bidoof	hello brad
> 17:19	Amyy	hello brad
> 17:19		*** Javocado joined #belltree
> 17:19	Dark	Hl JAVOCADO
> 17:19		*** Nikita joined #belltree
> 17:19	Pally	hey Amyy
> 17:19	Brad	hello amyy
> 17:19	Amyy	hello bidoof
> 17:19	Brad	hello jake
> 17:19	Javocado	h! brad
> 17:19	Dark	Hl NIKITA
> 17:19	Ayaya	hello nikita
> 17:19	Nikita	I cant say drones?
> 17:19	Pally	hello Nikita
> 17:19	Dark	Hl AMYy
> 17:19	Bidoof	HI AMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 17:19		*** Bidoof was kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> 17:19		!!! You have been kicked from #belltree
> 17:19		*** Bidoof joined #belltree
> [[[ HAPPY NEW YEAR, YOU FILTHY ANIMALS | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat!
> Topic set by Jubs4 on Thu Jan 01 2015 15:17:54 GMT+1100 (AUS Eastern Daylight Time)
> 17:19	Javocado	greetings pally
> 17:19	Tae	lmao
> 17:19	Bidoof	o i c
> 17:19	Pally	hello Bidoof
> 17:19	Dark	Hl JAKE
> 17:19	Nikita	Greetings earthlings
> 17:19	Tae	have fun Jubs
> 17:19	Brad	howdie hey jubs
> 17:19	Bidoof	Hl dark
> 17:19	Ayaya	aloha jubs4
> 17:19	Javocado	greetings jake
> 17:19	Dark	Hl JUBS
> 17:19	Bidoof	Hl jav
> 17:19	Javocado	hola brad
> 17:19	Pally	salutations Javocado
> 17:19	Dark	Hl TAE
> 17:19	Nikita	So
> 17:19	Nikita	Do et jubs
> 17:19	Pally	hey Jubs4
> 17:19	Dark	Hl BRAD
> 17:19	Javocado	what's popping brad
> 17:20	Javocado	yo jubs
> 17:20	Brad	heyyayaya jab
> 17:20	Dark	Hl JAVOCADO
> 17:20	Javocado	yo brad
> 17:20	Javocado	yo dark
> 17:20	Dark	Hl  PALLY
> 17:20	Pally	whats up Dark
> 17:20	Brad	sup jake
> 17:20	Ayaya	sup jubs4
> 17:20	Javocado	yo ayaya
> 17:20	RueQu	boo
> 17:20	Bidoof	Hl brad
> 17:20	Amyy	yo javocado
> 17:20	Dark	Hl RUEQU


That ended in failure. 




Horus said:


> Brad> hi amyy
> <Dark> hi horus
> <Dark> hi javocado
> <Brad> hi dark
> <Pally> hi josh
> <Dark> hi brad
> <Bidoof> hi drk
> <Javocado> hi gradeomagus
> * RueQu (~TFlash@protectedhost-44ADB708.sc.res.rr.com) has joined #belltree
> <Dark> hi horus
> Bidoof Brad
> <Dark> hi pally
> <Dark> hi jake
> <Nikita>
> <Pally> hi GradeonMagus
> <Horus> hi bork
> <Brad> hi rueqo
> <Dark> hi javocado
> <Brad> hi nikita
> <Javocado> hi ruequ
> <Pally> hi josh
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Brad> hi jav
> <Nikita> Hi brad
> <Javocado> hi dark
> <Bidoof> hi RueQu
> <Dark> hi ruequ
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Pally> hi jav
> <Dark> hi nikita
> <Brad> hi ineedacnl
> <Ayaya> hi
> <Dark> hi pally
> <Bidoof> hi
> <Dark> hi jake
> <Nikita> Hi dark
> <Pally> hi josh
> <Dark> hi brad
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Brad> hi jonochi chan
> <Bidoof> hi daark
> <Dark> hi javocado
> <RueQu> Hi everyone
> <Dark> hi horus
> <Horus> hi dark
> <Pally> hi dave
> <Pally> hi RueQu
> <Brad> hi bidof
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Horus> hi pally
> <Javocado> hi dark
> <Bidoof> hi RueQu
> <Dark> hi pally
> <Brad> hi cousin
> <Dark> hi jake
> <Pally> hi Horus
> <Bidoof> hi brad
> <GradeonMagus> o.o;;;
> <Horus> hi pally
> <Pally> hi Dark
> <Javocado> hi jake
> <Dark> hi javocado
> <Dark> hi brad
> <Dark> hi horus
> <Brad> hi jav
> <Pally> hi dave
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Brad> hi dark
> <Dark> hi horus
> <Horus> hi dark
> <Javocado> hi horus
> <Pally> hi jav
> <Horus> hi pally
> <Brad> hi pally
> <GradeonMagus> this is terrifying +_+
> <Javocado> hi dark
> <Bidoof> hi jav
> <Horus> hi Jav
> <StarFire> Hi everybody
> <Pally> hi dave
> <Brad> hi gradeonmagus
> <Pally> hi brad
> <Dark> hi GradeonMagus
> <Brad> hi starfire
> <Pally> hi StarFire
> <Horus> hi pally
> <Javocado> hi pall
> <Dark> hi jake
> <Brad> hi jav
> <Javocado> hi starfire
> <Pally> hi dave
> <Horus> hi pally
> <Pally> hi jav
> <Javocado> hi dark
> <Bidoof> hi dark
> <Dark> hi horus
> <Pally> hi Horus
> <StarFire> hi jav
> <Dark> hi jake
> <Brad> hi jubs
> <Horus> hi dark
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Dark> hi pally
> <Horus> hi pally
> <Brad> hi jav
> <StarFire> hi pallu
> <Dark> hi javocado
> <Pally> hi josh
> <Bidoof> hi dark
> <Brad> hi dark
> <Javocado> hi dark
> <StarFire> hi brad
> <Dark> hi starfire
> <Pally> hi dave
> <Brad> hi starfire
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Pally> hi jav
> <Dark> hi brad
> <Horus> hi pally
> <Brad> hi jake
> <Dark> hi javocado
> <Bidoof> hi brad
> <Brad> hi gradeonmagus
> <Dark> hi brad
> <Pally> hi jake
> <Dark> hi jake
> <Brad> hi jake
> <Bidoof> hi starfire
> <Dark> hi horus
> <Bidoof> hi pally
> <Javocado> hi dark
> <Bidoof> hi brad
> <Javocado> hi jake
> <Pally> hi dave
> <Brad> hi amyy
> <Horus> hi dark
> <Dark> hi pally
> <StarFire> hi jake
> <Bidoof> hi jav
> <Horus> hi pally
> <Pally> hi josh
> <Dark> hi horus
> <Brad> hi pally
> <Horus> hi dark
> <Dark> hi jake
> <Javocado> hi horus
> <Bidoof> hi starfire
> <Brad> hi jav
> <GradeonMagus> (_|_)
> <Pally> hi jav
> <Horus> hi Jav
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Dark> hi javocado
> <Pally> hi StarFire
> <Brad> hi horus
> <RueQu> ...at least everyone is friendly with saying hello o___________o
> <StarFire> hi horus
> <Horus> hi Jake
> <Pally> hi jav
> <Dark> hi RueQu
> <Tae> WTF is going on
> <Brad> hi ruequ
> <Bidoof> hi RueQu
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Horus> hi star
> <Bidoof> hi horus
> <Javocado> hi tae
> <Dark> hi starfire
> <Brad> hi tae
> <StarFire> hi rueque
> <Horus> hi Jake
> <Pally> hi Tae
> <Bidoof> hi tae bae
> <Bidoof> hi horus
> <Brad> hi starfire
> <Tae> hi jake bae
> <Javocado> hi dark
> <Horus> hi Jake
> <Brad> hi jake
> <Pally> hi Bidoof
> <Bidoof> hi horus
> <StarFire> hi tae
> <Brad> hi jav
> <Bidoof> hi pally
> <Javocado> hi jake
> <Brad> hi pally
> <Pally> hi Javocado
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Brad> hi horus
> <Bidoof> hi tae ae
> <Brad> hi dark
> <Bidoof> hi jav
> <Brad> hi amyy
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Pally> hi brad
> <Dark> brb gonna get more beer
> * Nikita is drowning in greetings
> <Horus> hi Jake
> <Tae> hi pally
> <RueQu> someone's gotta break the ice
> <Brad> hi nikita
> <StarFire> hi amyy
> <Javocado> hi starfire
> <Nikita> Hi brad
> <Brad> hi ruequ
> <Bidoof> hi horus
> <Tae> hi amyy
> <Pally> hi tae
> <Tae> hi starfire
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Pally> hi jav
> <Brad> hi dark
> <Javocado> hi nikki
> <StarFire> hi pally
> <Tae> hi jav
> <Brad> hi starfire
> <Ayaya> when will this end
> <Nikita> Hi jav
> <Brad> hi ayaya
> <Pally> hi dark
> <Javocado> hi ayaya
> <Tae> hi ayaya
> <Bidoof> hi ayayaya
> <Nikita> Never lol
> <StarFire> hi jav
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Pally> hi Nikita
> <Brad> hi nikitia
> <Nikita> Hi payayayayayayaya
> <Javocado> hi dark
> <Tae> hi brad
> <Nikita> Hi pally
> <StarFire> hi rueque
> <Ayaya> hi javocado
> * GradeonMagus has quit (Broken pipe)
> <Brad> hi tae
> <StarFire> hi brad
> <Ayaya> hi brad
> <Javocado> hi tae
> <Ayaya> hi nikita
> <Brad> hi pally
> <Pally> hi Bidoof
> <Brad> hi jake
> <Nikita> Hi jake
> <Javocado> hi INeedACNL
> <Tae> hi nikita
> <Ayaya> hi bidoof
> <Pally> hi brad
> <Nikita> Hi pally
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Tae> hi amyy
> <Nikita> Hi tae
> <Brad> hi jubs
> <StarFire> hi ayaya
> <Ayaya> hi tae
> <Tae> hi alice
> <Javocado> hi pally
> * Jubs4 (~textual@C0E014BC.AC63D628.71F1434C.IP) has joined #belltree
> * ChanBot sets mode +q #belltree Jubs4
> * ChanBot gives channel operator status to Jubs4
> <Pally> hi Nikita
> * GradeonMagus (~Escvandeo@42224C2.15DDAD7.ECC373E8.IP) has joined #belltree
> <Tae> hi jubs
> <Bidoof> hi pally
> <Amyy> bye
> <Javocado> hi jubs
> <Nikita> Hi chan bot
> <Brad> hi jubs
> <Bidoof> hi ayaya
> <Pally> hi jav
> <Ayaya> hi starfire
> <Nikita> Hi jubs
> <Bidoof> hi jubs
> <Ayaya> hi jubs
> <Brad> hi jav
> <Pally> hi Bidoof
> <Tae> hi gradeonmagus
> <Horus> hi jubs
> <Javocado> hi gradeonmagus
> <Brad> hi pally
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Bidoof> hi pally
> <Jubs4> what the hell is happening
> <Brad> hi gradeonmagus
> <Tae> hi jake bae
> <Pally> hi Jubs4
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Tae> hi pally
> <Bidoof> hi GradeonMagus
> <RueQu> soo...
> <Ayaya> hi pally
> <Bidoof> hi tae bae
> <Pally> hi Javocado
> <Brad> hi ayaya
> <Brad> hi horus
> <Pally> hi Ayaya
> <Javocado> hi tae
> <Horus> hi Jake
> <Tae> hi rueQu
> <Bidoof> hi RueQu
> <Ayaya> hi brad
> <Javocado> hi nikki
> <StarFire> hi jake
> <Brad> hi brad
> <Amyy> hi tae
> <Bidoof> hi horus
> <Horus> hi star
> <Javocado> hi horus
> <Tae> hi horus
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Brad> hi dark
> <Bidoof> hi starfire
> <Nikita> The universe is ending
> <StarFire> hi brad
> <Horus> hi Jav
> <Pally> hi Horus
> <Javocado> hi jake
> <Ayaya> hi tae
> <Dark> hi brad
> <Amyy> hi pally
> <StarFire> hi horus
> <Dark> hi jake
> <Tae> hi ayaya
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Brad> hi starfire
> <Pally> hi Javocado
> <Dark> hi pally
> <Amyy> hi horus
> <Horus> hi pally
> <Tae> hi pall
> <Javocado> hi ayaya
> <Ayaya> hi horus
> <Pally> hi Amyy
> <Tae> hi amyy
> <StarFire> hi pally
> <Horus> hi Amyy
> <Javocado> hi nikki
> <Pally> hi horus
> <Tae> hi jav
> <RueQu> i can't do this o___o
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Dark> hi javocado
> <Dark> hi tae
> <Pally> hi StarFire
> <Dark> hi amyy
> <Horus> hi Pally
> <Brad> hi thunder
> <Tae> hi brad
> <Javocado> hi pally
> <Bidoof> hi dark
> <Jubs4> im banning the word hi
> <Dark> hi brad
> <Javocado> hi alice
> <Bidoof> hi jav
> <Dark> hi jake
> <Pally> hi Horus
> <Tae> hi dark
> <Amyy> hi thunder
> <StarFire> hi dark
> <Javocado> hi jubs
> <Bidoof> hi jubs
> <Amyy> hi jubs
> <Horus> hi Pally
> <Brad> hi ruequ
> <Bidoof> hi dark
> <Pally> hello Javocado
> <Dark> hi jubs
> <Amyy> hi dark
> <Javocado> hi brad
> <Ayaya> hi jubs4
> <StarFire> hi jav
> * ChanBot has kicked StarFire from #belltree (Watch your language!)
> <Nikita> Hi drones
> * ChanBot has kicked Nikita from #belltree (Watch your language!)
> <Brad> hello pally
> <Pally> hey Horus
> <Javocado> hi pally
> * ChanBot has kicked Javocado from #belltree (Watch your language!)
> <Dark> Hl horus
> <Brad> hello jake
> <Horus> hi Pally
> * You have been kicked from #belltree by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
> * Now talking on #belltree
> * Topic for #belltree is: [[[ HAPPY NEW YEAR, YOU FILTHY ANIMALS | Beginner's guide to IRC: http://goo.gl/iRCG2 | Official Channel of The Bell Tree Forums http://goo.gl/LvX6q | Join our Mumble voice chat!
> * Topic for #belltree set by Jubs4 at Wed Dec 31 22:17:54 2014
> <Pally> hello Brad
> <Brad> hello dark
> * Javocado (~TFlash@protectedhost-CAF33914.dhcp.rvsd.ca.charter.com) has joined #belltree
> <Dark> Hl PALLY
> <Horus> hello pally
> <Pally> hey Dark
> <Dark> Hl BRAD
> <Javocado> hi brad
> * ChanBot has kicked Javocado from #belltree (Watch your language!)
> <Amyy> hello brad
> <Bidoof> hello brad
> * Javocado (~TFlash@protectedhost-CAF33914.dhcp.rvsd.ca.charter.com) has joined #belltree
> <Dark> Hl JAVOCADO
> * Nikita (~PandaNiki@protectedhost-670064B0.tmodns.net) has joined #belltree
> <Brad> hello amyy
> <Pally> hey Amyy
> <Amyy> hello bidoof
> <Brad> hello jake
> <Javocado> h! brad
> <Dark> Hl NIKITA
> <Ayaya> hello nikita
> <Nikita> I cant say drones?
> <Pally> hello Nikita
> <Dark> Hl AMYy
> <Bidoof> HI AMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> * ChanBot has kicked Bidoof from #belltree (Watch your language!)



That ended in failure like said above.


----------



## Dark

Best. ****. Ever.
Brought to you by Blue Moon


----------



## Javocado

wild night


----------



## Cory

Andy joined the room. 
Lauren: andy you <censored>
Murray joined the room.
Cory: Hi Andrew
Lauren: waaaaiiittt
Lauren: wrong andy
Lauren: hahahaha


----------



## Brad

[17:45] <@Tinaa> Time out. :|
[17:46] * Joins: SockHead
[17:46] <+Lauren> what the <censored> is going on in here
[17:46] * Bidoof is now known as Hi
[17:46] <@Thunder> wow, lauren's voice actually came in handy
[17:46] <~Jer> hi
[17:46] * SockHead is now known as Ney
[17:46] * Hi is now known as HowAreU
[17:46] * Javocado is now known as HiPally
[17:46] <+Lauren> sh
[17:46] * Ney is now known as Hey
[17:46] * Pally is now known as chillout
[17:46] * chillout is now known as hijav
[17:46] * Murray is now known as hibrad
[17:46] * HowAreU is now known as WaddupHomies
[17:46] * oath2order is now known as youbannedhiareyoufkingkiddingm


----------



## Jake

13:30	Murray	gimme 5 seconds
13:30		*** Kaguya quit (Client exited)
13:30		*** marshal98 quit (Client exited)
13:30		*** Isabell quit (Client exited)
13:30		*** Luckypinch quit (Broken pipe)
13:30		*** gongge quit (Client exited)
13:30		*** Chillv quit (Broken pipe)
13:30		*** mrgundam quit (Broken pipe)
13:30	Murray	ok done


----------



## Jake

Jigglypuff: where the **** is amyy i came here just for her


----------



## Murray

<Tae> albatross is a fish isn't it


----------



## Cory

[19:59:59] <ZR388> Banning people in irc?
[20:00:01] <Cory> no it wont
[20:00:01] <ZR388> <censored> I'll start
[20:00:14] * ZR388 sets ban on ZR388!*Zr388@30EC2D16.7CAF28E6.64E2A764.IP
[20:00:24] <Murray> r u drunk
[20:00:26] * ZR388 has kicked ZR388 from #belltree (HAHA LATER ****ERS)


----------



## lazuli

never forget
Q: what is kapp'n's wife's name
A: horse mackrel


----------



## Cory

[20:51:10] 6<Horus6>          _____
[20:51:12] 6<Horus6>      _-~~     ~~-_//
[20:51:14] 6<Horus6>    /~             ~\
[20:51:16] 6<Horus6>   |              _  |_
[20:51:16] 6<Cory6> no
[20:51:18] 6<Horus6>  |         _--~~~ )~~ )___
[20:51:20] 6<Horus6> \|        /   ___   _-~   ~-_
[20:51:24] 6<Zeiro6> nope
[20:51:24] 6<Horus6> \          _-~   ~-_         \
[20:51:26] 6<Cory6> hahah
[20:51:26] 6<Horus6> |         /         \         |
[20:51:28] 6<Horus6> |        |           |     (O  |
[20:51:30] 6<Horus6>  |      |             |        |
[20:51:31] 6<Cory6> **** u
[20:51:32] 6<Horus6>  |      |   O)        |       |
[20:51:34] 6<Horus6>  /|      |           |       /
[20:51:36] 6<Horus6>  / \ _--_ \         /-_   _-~)
[20:51:37] 6<Brad6> he rises
[20:51:38] 6<Horus6>    /~    \ ~-_   _-~   ~~~__/
[20:51:40] 6<Horus6>   |   |\  ~-_ ~~~ _-~~---~  \
[20:51:40] 6<Cory6> *****
[20:51:42] 6<Horus6>   |   | |    ~--~~  / \      ~-_
[20:51:44] 6<Horus6>    |   \ |                      ~-_
[20:51:46] 6<Horus6>     \   ~-|                        ~~--__ _-~~-,
[20:51:47] 6<Zeiro6> what
[20:51:48] 6<Horus6>      ~-_   |                             /     |
[20:51:50] 6<Horus6>         ~~--|                                 /
[20:51:54] 6<Horus6>           |  |                               /
[20:51:56] 6<Horus6>           |   |              _            _-~
[20:51:58] 6<Horus6>           |  /~~--_   __---~~          _-~
[20:52:00] 6<Horus6>           |  \                   __--~~
[20:52:00] 6<WillamIsaGoddamnMermaid6> Horus pls
[20:52:02] 6<Horus6>           |  |~~--__     ___---~~
[20:52:04] 6<Horus6>           |  |      ~~~~~
[20:52:06] 6<Horus6>           |  |
[20:52:08] 6<Horus6> ok ban me
[20:52:09] 6<Zeiro6> Kaiaa
[20:52:14] 6<Cory6> oh dear
[20:52:27] 22* 26Kaiaa has kicked 18Horus from 22#belltree (24Kaiaa)
[20:52:27] 23* Horus (~Horus@protectedhost-6F985EAA.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com23) has joined

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh dear that didnt come out well


----------



## Beardo

Cory said:


> [20:51:10] 6<Horus6>          _____
> [20:51:12] 6<Horus6>      _-~~     ~~-_//
> [20:51:14] 6<Horus6>    /~             ~\
> [20:51:16] 6<Horus6>   |              _  |_
> [20:51:16] 6<Cory6> no
> [20:51:18] 6<Horus6>  |         _--~~~ )~~ )___
> [20:51:20] 6<Horus6> \|        /   ___   _-~   ~-_
> [20:51:24] 6<Zeiro6> nope
> [20:51:24] 6<Horus6> \          _-~   ~-_         \
> [20:51:26] 6<Cory6> hahah
> [20:51:26] 6<Horus6> |         /         \         |
> [20:51:28] 6<Horus6> |        |           |     (O  |
> [20:51:30] 6<Horus6>  |      |             |        |
> [20:51:31] 6<Cory6> **** u
> [20:51:32] 6<Horus6>  |      |   O)        |       |
> [20:51:34] 6<Horus6>  /|      |           |       /
> [20:51:36] 6<Horus6>  / \ _--_ \         /-_   _-~)
> [20:51:37] 6<Brad6> he rises
> [20:51:38] 6<Horus6>    /~    \ ~-_   _-~   ~~~__/
> [20:51:40] 6<Horus6>   |   |\  ~-_ ~~~ _-~~---~  \
> [20:51:40] 6<Cory6> *****
> [20:51:42] 6<Horus6>   |   | |    ~--~~  / \      ~-_
> [20:51:44] 6<Horus6>    |   \ |                      ~-_
> [20:51:46] 6<Horus6>     \   ~-|                        ~~--__ _-~~-,
> [20:51:47] 6<Zeiro6> what
> [20:51:48] 6<Horus6>      ~-_   |                             /     |
> [20:51:50] 6<Horus6>         ~~--|                                 /
> [20:51:54] 6<Horus6>           |  |                               /
> [20:51:56] 6<Horus6>           |   |              _            _-~
> [20:51:58] 6<Horus6>           |  /~~--_   __---~~          _-~
> [20:52:00] 6<Horus6>           |  \                   __--~~
> [20:52:00] 6<WillamIsaGoddamnMermaid6> Horus pls
> [20:52:02] 6<Horus6>           |  |~~--__     ___---~~
> [20:52:04] 6<Horus6>           |  |      ~~~~~
> [20:52:06] 6<Horus6>           |  |
> [20:52:08] 6<Horus6> ok ban me
> [20:52:09] 6<Zeiro6> Kaiaa
> [20:52:14] 6<Cory6> oh dear
> [20:52:27] 22* 26Kaiaa has kicked 18Horus from 22#belltree (24Kaiaa)
> [20:52:27] 23* Horus (~Horus@protectedhost-6F985EAA.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com23) has joined
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh dear that didnt come out well



Lol yeah


----------



## Jake

12:57		*** bonniegirl joined #belltree
12:57	bonniegirl	hi guys 
12:57	bonniegirl	guys you there?
12:58	bonniegirl	HELLO?
12:58	bonniegirl	BUBS
12:58	Amyy	no
12:58	bonniegirl	bubby
12:58	bonniegirl	lol
12:58	bonniegirl	so ya
12:58	bonniegirl	uhhh?
12:58	bonniegirl	guys
12:59	bonniegirl	FINE I GOT BETTER THINGS
12:59	Amyy	bye
12:59		*** bonniegirl quit (Client exited)


----------



## Javocado

[22:14] <Tae> give me a few inches jav


----------



## Javocado

[00:30] <Exxiilem> I know I want Lucky. I love him and Stitches <3 They're too cute. And Muffy <3
[00:30] <Javocado> They are not Bob though
[00:31] <Exxiilem> I had Bob in one of my towns. I don't much care for him.
[00:31] <Javocado> Well you see that's where are you problems begin.
[00:31] <Javocado> You don't care too much for Bob.
[00:31] <Javocado> smh
[00:31] <Exxiilem> XD
[00:31] * Exxiilem has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)


----------



## Murray

<Javocado> check snap mari
<Mari> o god where is my phone 
<Mari> o god
<Mari> tht iS INAPPROPRIATE
<Mari> i wasnt ready
<Mari> for dat
<Javocado> how is that inappropriate
<Mari> bananas are against my religion!!
...
<Mari> ugh im so hungry
<Mari> im craving mexican
<Murray> u could eat javs banana
<Mari> N
<Mari> NOT THT KIND FO MEXICAN
<Tae> kinky
<Javocado> damn mari i didnt know u felt that way
<Tae> can i watch
<Javocado> u can join
<Mari> omg
<Javocado> or i can watch
<Javocado> gnome on gnome action


----------



## oath2order

[19:40:24] <oath2order> balls
[19:40:25] <oath2order> 
[19:40:30] <@Tinaa> balls <3


----------



## Cory

[16:17:21] <VanillaStars> WHATS WRONG WITH EVERYONE ON THIS SIGHT


----------



## Alienfish

[22:18] <VanillaStars> how do you do purple word
[22:18] <Willam> Dark magic
[22:18] <Noiru> Bob
[22:18] * Quits: Willam (Client exited)


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

... tell me how to do purple words.


----------



## Alienfish

[22:51] <VanillaStars> im just going to call nintendo myself
[22:51] <Noiru> for purn ok
[22:52] * Quits: `Ablaze (Broken pipe)


----------



## Marii

Murray said:


> <Javocado> check snap mari
> <Mari> o god where is my phone
> <Mari> o god
> <Mari> tht iS INAPPROPRIATE
> <Mari> i wasnt ready
> <Mari> for dat
> <Javocado> how is that inappropriate
> <Mari> bananas are against my religion!!
> ...
> <Mari> ugh im so hungry
> <Mari> im craving mexican
> <Murray> u could eat javs banana
> <Mari> N
> <Mari> NOT THT KIND FO MEXICAN
> <Tae> kinky
> <Javocado> damn mari i didnt know u felt that way
> <Tae> can i watch
> <Javocado> u can join
> <Mari> omg
> <Javocado> or i can watch
> <Javocado> gnome on gnome action



omg not gnomes


----------



## oath2order

[01:06:41] <PoizonMushro0m> So is the image uploader getting fixed?
*[01:06:43] <Pally> im wet
[01:06:50] <Pally> oops i mean
[01:06:53] <Pally> no i mean im wet*
[01:07:03] <Horus> <PoizonMushro0m> So is the image uploader getting fixed?

she just randomly said this, I don't know why


----------



## Jake

22:58	Amyy	its huge


----------



## Flop

11:27] Join: ThomasTom [protectedhost-62219B9B.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.nl.bellaliant.net]
[11:27] <ThomasTom> Hi!
[11:27] <VanillaStarsz> hi
[11:28] <ThomasTom> im paying 500,000 bells for the virtual boy and/or wii balance board in ACNL
[11:28] <VanillaStarsz> go to the retail section
[11:28] Quit: ThomasTom [Client exited]


----------



## Alienfish

[19:37] * Joins: Pally
[19:37] <IzzyReincarnated> konbanwa
[19:37] * Quits: Pally (Client exited)

- - - Post Merge - - -

[19:51] <IzzyReincarnated> as  <censored>
[19:51] <IzzyReincarnated> i cant <censored> move
[19:51] <IzzyReincarnated> ;(
[19:51] <Noiru> lol sick sounds ur woohooing lol
[19:53] <Noiru> lol jk
[19:53] <IzzyReincarnated> wtf
[19:53] * VanillaStars thinks you should buy some clothes!
[19:53] <IzzyReincarnated> lol


----------



## Alienfish

[21:03] <+Lauren> and no hes tbts jester
[21:03] <Alice> tbts toaster


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(4:48:20 PM) Tom29193: @Oath: Better than 300 Rosalinas ending up on /r/cummingonfigurines
(4:48:31 PM) Javocado: that would be pretty cool


----------



## Trundle

<Tinaa> hi jake's spreading rumours bout you xoxo
<Tinaa> [00:26:08]  <Bidoof> trundle told me he wants to see ur tater tots

jake pls


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> <Tinaa> hi jake's spreading rumours bout you xoxo
> <Tinaa> [00:26:08]  <Bidoof> trundle told me he wants to see ur tater tots
> 
> jake pls



U TOLD ME IN PRIVATE MESSAGE STOP TRYING TO MAKE OUT I AM CRAZY


----------



## oath2order

[13:44:10] <@Tinaa> give me meat


----------



## Beardo

[12:41] <oath2order> hard ; )


----------



## Caius

[07:47:48] <VanillaStars> I WANNA MAKE CHANBOT TALK OOO::::::
[07:48:29] <Murray> yea all u have to do is type /quit
[07:48:35] <Murray> 9/10 drs agree
[07:49:20] <Bidoof>  /quit chanbot (type what u wanna say here)
[07:49:26] <Bidoof>  /part works too
[07:49:49] <VanillaStars> no it dont
[07:50:01] * VanillaStars doesnt believe anyone here 
[07:50:04] <Bidoof> k
[07:50:17] <@SR388> He's actually correct
[07:51:18] <@SR388> /quit chanbot tr0113d
[07:51:24] <@SR388> the last part is the password
[07:51:25] <@SR388> have fun
[07:52:24] <VanillaStars> ..................................................................................
[07:52:35] * VanillaStars but you guys always LIE to me 
[07:52:57] <@SR388> I'm a mod
[07:52:59] <@SR388> I can't lie
[07:53:22] <Murray> its true she will explode if she does
[07:53:22] <@SR388> you use that command first then i'll give you the other one when you'
[07:53:24] <@SR388> bah
[07:53:26] <@SR388> you're logged in
[07:53:50] * SR388 is now known as ZR388
[07:53:53] <VanillaStars> am i logged in?
[07:54:04] <@ZR388> no you have to enter the command into irc first
[07:54:20] <@ZR388> i'll get a notification when you are
[07:55:04] <VanillaStars> wt.
[07:55:06] <VanillaStars> I am confused
[07:55:30] <@ZR388> You have to type in /quit chanbot tr0113d
[07:55:38] <@ZR388> like you're submitting a msg into IRC
[07:56:59] <VanillaStars> ok
[07:57:12] * VanillaStars (~TFlash@A416423B.8EBA52E7.4A9B4B43.IP) Quit (Quit: chanbot tr0113d )


----------



## Beardo

[18:42] * Joins: oath2order
[18:42] <oath2order> fisting
[18:42] * Parts: oath2order


----------



## Trundle

<Javocado> i'm selling copies of wendy wu homecoming warrior for 100 tbt hmu


----------



## oath2order

[18:34:33] <Bidoof> i had sex with my cousin before it was cool
[18:34:51] <~Jer> jake be family friendly
[18:35:09] <~Jer> i mean not in that way though...


----------



## Capella

these quotes crack me up thank you bell tree irc users  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> [18:42] * Joins: oath2order
> [18:42] <oath2order> fisting
> [18:42] * Parts: oath2order



XD


----------



## oath2order

Beardo said:


> [18:42] * Joins: oath2order
> [18:42] <oath2order> fisting
> [18:42] * Parts: oath2order



this is slander


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> [18:34:33] <Bidoof> i had sex with my cousin before it was cool
> [18:34:51] <~Jer> jake be family friendly
> [18:35:09] <~Jer> i mean not in that way though...



new favorite quote


----------



## oath2order

[21:16:58] * gabby (~TFlash@4681E548.38E8AA5F.D5A5DB5.IP) has joined #belltree
[21:17:59] <gabby> howdy pals
[21:18:08] <rwaeh> Hi
[21:18:23] <gabby> howzit going
[21:18:36] <gabby> im in florida
[21:18:46] <gabby> im gonna get eaten by a gator
[21:18:54] * gabby (~TFlash@4681E548.38E8AA5F.D5A5DB5.IP) Quit (Client exited)


RIP GABBY 2K15


----------



## Murray

<oath2order> jubs y u have kiddy dong


----------



## Jake

18:52	Mari	what is nfc
18:52	Mari	is that fried chicken
18:52	oath2order	near field communication
18:52	Murray	its the stuff in the amiigos
18:52	Murray	that makes the computer magic
18:52	Mari	i wish i was near fried chicken


----------



## Dark

[5:39pm] Jubs4: i have a life long crush on Javocado
[5:39pm] RedFicasu: he made fun of my family! so stop!
[5:39pm] Bidoof: <censored> off jub he is mine
[5:40pm] Javocado: I have a long on jubs


----------



## Trundle

<Jubs4> i hate jesus


----------



## Justin

[00:30:53] <Rosie1195> DANIELKANG?!?!!?
[00:30:53] <VanishingKira> yeah lol
[00:30:57] <Rosie1195> DOES HE STILL GO ON HERE!?!?!?!
[00:30:58] <Dark> thats rosie's son
[00:31:04] <Rosie1195> MY SON HOLY <censored>!!!!


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> [00:30:53] <Rosie1195> DANIELKANG?!?!!?
> [00:30:53] <VanishingKira> yeah lol
> [00:30:57] <Rosie1195> DOES HE STILL GO ON HERE!?!?!?!
> [00:30:58] <Dark> thats rosie's son
> [00:31:04] <Rosie1195> MY SON HOLY <censored>!!!!



what the ****


----------



## device

[20:41] <Superpenguin> no Brad I'm laying in bed rn
[20:42] <VanishingKira> Same here Nick.
[20:42] <Brad> nick ur so lazy jeez
[20:42] <VanishingKira> brad you'd love to lay in bed if you could afford a bed


----------



## Alienfish

[00:09] <Noiru> we're gonna watch deep throat in class later on lol
[00:09] <Superpenguin> wat
[00:09] <oath2order> you <censored> what noiru
[00:09] <Cory> ew bye
[00:09] <Noiru> haha
[00:09] <oath2order> what class is this
[00:09] * Quits: Javocado (Client exited)


----------



## Beardo

[16:45] <Gumi> Im a guy


----------



## Javocado

[14:48] <Willam> jav
[14:48] <Willam> what would you do for a
[14:48] <Javocado> sex
[14:48] <Willam> shulk ambiio


----------



## Cory

[18:13:49] <Tinaa>  / weenie pun
[18:14:02] <Cory> teana
[18:14:04] <SockHead> hehe weenie
[18:14:12] <Tinaa> yes cory ?
[18:14:15] <Javocado> HAHAHA WEENIE O <censored>
[18:14:17] <lynn105> they had something against their avatar or something
[18:14:18] <Cory> eat weena
[18:14:33] <Tinaa> godgottabegoodmustnotsayanythingbad
[18:14:44] <Javocado> give in
[18:14:52] <Tinaa> okay
[18:14:54] <Tinaa> YUM.
[18:14:58] <Cory> wow
[18:14:59] <Javocado> !!!!!!
[18:15:00] <Tinaa> omg i hear westlife
[18:15:04] <SockHead> y u wanna be mod tina


----------



## Beardo

[16:24] <Gumi> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...Fwww.google.com%252Fsearch%253Fsourceid%253Dn
[16:24] <Gumi> lol <censored> u



Literally so rude. I'm crying


----------



## Javocado

[17:47] <Gumi> MARSHAL
[17:47] <Gumi> MARSHIE
[17:48] <Gumi> I NEED TO MAKE LOVE WITH HIM LEL

pls ban


----------



## Capella

Cory said:


> [18:13:49] <Tinaa>  / weenie pun
> [18:14:02] <Cory> teana
> [18:14:04] <SockHead> hehe weenie
> [18:14:12] <Tinaa> yes cory ?
> [18:14:15] <Javocado> HAHAHA WEENIE O <censored>
> [18:14:17] <lynn105> they had something against their avatar or something
> [18:14:18] <Cory> eat weena
> [18:14:33] <Tinaa> godgottabegoodmustnotsayanythingbad
> [18:14:44] <Javocado> give in
> [18:14:52] <Tinaa> okay
> [18:14:54] <Tinaa> YUM.
> [18:14:58] <Cory> wow
> [18:14:59] <Javocado> !!!!!!
> [18:15:00] <Tinaa> omg i hear westlife
> [18:15:04] <SockHead> y u wanna be mod tina



wow whenever i need a laugh i come here  keep up these amazingly funny quotes you'all


----------



## Nanobyte

[11:44] <Gumi> THE ROLEPLAYERS ARE BACK
[11:44] <Gumi> HIDE
[11:44] * Gumi hides
[11:44] <miss_tisa> FEAR US
[11:44] <Natsubyte> huahauhauhauhUHUHAUHAUHA
[11:44] <Natsubyte> *eats fire*
[11:44] <Natsubyte> kill him
[11:44] <Natsubyte> throw cake


[11:42] <Natsubyte> i can bake a cake with my face
[11:42] <miss_tisa> yeh do that
[11:42] <Natsubyte> i need a cake firt


[11:43] <Natsubyte> i can make another one
[11:43] <Natsubyte> with rocks
[11:43] <Natsubyte> *bakes rocks on face*
[11:43] <miss_tisa> yay oh wait will it be edible
[11:43] <Natsubyte> *hands wedding cake to miss_tisa*
[11:43] <Natsubyte> yes
[11:43] <miss_tisa> yeaaay


:47] <miss_tisa> PIzza
[11:47] <IntelInside> PIZZA!?
[11:47] <Natsubyte> i can bake more pizza and cake with my face
[11:47] <Natsubyte> but we haven't killed gumi yet


[11:48] <Natsubyte> we need to harvest someones organs to make a pizza


 [11:48] <Superpenguin> Jav wanna help me write essays
[11:48] <Gumi> ITS FULL OF ROLEPLAYERS
[11:48] <Gumi> HELP
[11:49] <Natsubyte> i can bake an essay with my face


[11:51] <Natsubyte> i can bake a fake gumi with my face
[11:51] <Javocado> she is like 6 years younger omg
[11:51] <Natsubyte> yes
[11:51] <IntelInside> I CAN BAKE THIS WITH MY FACE!!


[11:51] <Natsubyte> only i can bake things with my face
[11:51] <Natsubyte> only me


[11:52] <Gumi> RESTOCK THE ROSES
[11:52] <Gumi> RESTOCK THE ROSES
[11:52] <Gumi> RESTOCK THE ROSESS
[11:52] <Natsubyte> I CAN BAKE A ROSE WITH MY FACE


[11:53] <IntelInside> STOP SAYING YOU CAN BAKE STUFF WITH YOUR FACE!
[11:53] <Natsubyte> I CAN BAKE STUFF WITH MY FACE!


[11:54] <Natsubyte> the roses the beans the rose beans and roses beans


[11:57] <Natsubyte> I CAN BAKE THINGS WITH MY FACE
[11:57] <Cory> YES


[11:58] <IntelInside> HOLD THE PHONE--wait, did YOU just bake it with your face?
[11:58] <oath2order> lol
[11:58] <Gumi> ugh no
[11:58] <Natsubyte> YES
[11:58] * Gumi slaps everyone here
[11:59] <Natsubyte> I WILL BAKE YOUR HAND WITH MY FACE
[11:59] <IntelInside> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


[12:00] <Gumi> JER, JUBS, ZR388
[12:00] <Gumi> KICK KICK KICK kick
[12:00] <Natsubyte> I CAN BAKE THEM WITH MY FACE


[12:01] <jarrad> i thought this was a chat not a kindergarten
[12:01] <Natsubyte> im five
[12:01] <Natsubyte> i can bake a kindergarden with my face


[12:02] * Joins: Mermaid
[12:02] <Natsubyte> I CAN BAKE MERMAIDS WITH MY FACE
[12:02] <Mermaid> Hi
[12:02] <Natsubyte> oh hi we were um just talking about you
[12:02] <Natsubyte> all nice things


[12:03] <Gumi> WITCH GAVE ME A ROSE
[12:03] <Natsubyte> I CAN BAKE IT WITH MY FACE
[12:03] <Javocado> roses are restocked!!!
[12:03] <Natsubyte> HEYASBFHgkjFNASD


[11:52] <IntelInside> I can bake you with my face.
[12:04] <Natsubyte> I CAN BAKE EVERYONE WITH MY FACE I WIN



[12:05] <Cory> how sad
[12:05] <Natsubyte> da truth be told


[12:05] <Gumi> re-restock lol
[12:06] <Natsubyte> the roses are a conspiracy


[12:06] <jarrad> stop lying they havent been restocked
[12:06] <Gumi> yes they were jarrad
[12:06] <Natsubyte> i can bake lies with my face


[12:07] <IntelInside> Natsubyte?
[12:07] <Natsubyte> what
[12:07] <Natsubyte> what is it intel
[12:08] <IntelInside> You'll see...
[12:08] <Natsubyte> im blind
[12:08] <IntelInside> BLIND!?
[12:08] <Natsubyte> yes child
[12:08] <IntelInside> How are you HERE!?
[12:08] <Natsubyte> ...
[12:08] <Natsubyte> idk


[12:07] <Cory> the romance aspect of valentines day came from medieval times because febuary was the beginning of the pigeon mating season
[12:08] <Superpenguin> I live for the pigeon mating season


[12:09] * Gumi thinks someone here is very annoying and needs to leave forever 
[12:09] <Natsubyte> thank you



[12:10] <Natsubyte> this is all going in the IRC quotes


[12:10] <Cory> oh <censored> he has da trumpets
[12:10] <IntelInside> *slap everyone here
[12:10] <Cory> AND DA TRUMPETS DEY GO
[12:10] <IntelInside> * slap everyone here
[12:10] <IntelInside> * slap everyone here
[12:10] <IntelInside> Cory...?
[12:10] <Natsubyte> DOOT DOOT DOOT



[12:11] <Natsubyte> like this
[12:11] <Gumi> -___-
[12:11] * Natsubyte slaps ya'll
[12:11] <IntelInside> ...


[12:12] * Gumi me!me!me!
[12:12] <Natsubyte> bacon

and then things got creepy and i left


----------



## Nanobyte

(rejoin)
12:18] <Natsubyte> IS IT STILL CREEPY IN HERE?
[12:18] <oath2order>  no
[12:18] <Natsubyte> good


[12:19] <jarrad> i need to make dinner
[12:19] <jarrad> i fancy noodles
[12:19] <IntelInside> Do NOT bake me with your face!!
[12:19] <jarrad> i fancy noodles
[12:19] <jarrad> i might just make 3 packets of super noodles/isntant ramen
[12:19] <Natsubyte> I WILL BAKE YOU WITH MY FACE


[12:20] <IntelInside> *Natsubyte rams his face into me*
[12:20] <IntelInside> *steam erupts from face*
[12:20] <IntelInside> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
[12:20] <Natsubyte> but im a girl


12:21] <IntelInside> PIZZA! OW!
[12:21] <Natsubyte> i will bake it
[12:21] <Natsubyte> with my
[12:21] <Natsubyte> feet
[12:21] <IntelInside> Feet!?
[12:21] <Natsubyte> YOU THOUGHT
[12:21] <Natsubyte> YOU THOUGHT YOU SAW IT COMING
[12:21] <IntelInside> NO!!
[12:22] <Natsubyte> IT IS TRADGEDY
[12:22] <IntelInside> OWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!
[12:22] <Natsubyte> it is so tragedy that even jubs cri everitime


[12:23] <~Jubs> idk what im supposed to be crying about but i got pinged so hi super tragedt
[12:23] <~Jubs> i am cri
[12:23] <~Jubs> so hard
[12:23] <Natsubyte> JBS
[12:23] <Natsubyte> JUBS
[12:23] <IntelInside> JJJJJJUUUUBBBBBBSSSSS!!!!!
[12:23] * Natsubyte bakes jubs with face


[12:23] <Natsubyte> wait
[12:24] <Natsubyte> im going toooo
[12:24] <Natsubyte> TINA
[12:24] <Natsubyte> LORD VOLDEMORT TINA
[12:24] <IntelInside> She doesn't go here.
[12:24] <Natsubyte> aw


[12:24] <jarrad> natsu if u carry on im gna spoil fairy tail for u
[12:25] <Natsubyte> i was already dead for seven years
[12:25] <Natsubyte> OH WAIT NVM


----------



## Jarrad

[19:22] _ User "natsubyte" has been ignored._


----------



## Nanobyte

[12:26] -NickServ- Nick Tina is currently suspended.
[12:26] -NickServ- Your nickname is now being changed to Unidentified46254
[12:26] * Tina is now known as Unidentified46254
[12:27] <Unidentified46254> i am lord voldemort hello hello
[12:27] <IntelInside> Hi Ti--NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


[12:28] <Natsubyte> WHAT WOULD YOU DO
[12:28] <IntelInside> MISSINHGNO IS COMJUINHG TYUIO KIKJMK<L OUYS ALLLLO~!!~~!!~
[12:28] <Natsubyte> FOR A KLONDIKE BAR
[12:28] <IntelInside> NATSU!>


[12:28] * Quits: Natsubyte (Client exited)
[12:28] <IntelInside> That Natsu's a bloody--
[12:28] <IntelInside> ...
[12:28] <IntelInside> spy
[12:28] <Unidentified46254> i'm still here


[12:30] <IntelInside> NO!
[12:30] <IntelInside> THAT NATSU'S A BLOODY SPY!!


[12:31] <Natsubyte> i've been on longer than i need to


[12:32] <IntelInside> COMPUTER, KILL NATSU!!!!!!!
[12:32] <Natsubyte> human campfire now for rent



[12:32] <Natsubyte> I REGISTERED MY USERNAME NOBS


[12:31] <IntelInside> You BETTER run! I got yer knife!
[12:31] <Natsubyte> tab


[12:34] * VerucaSalt is now known as Jarrad
[12:34] * Quits: Jarrad (Client exited)
[12:34] <Natsubyte> what


[12:35] <Natsubyte> im going to summon lord voldemort
[12:35] <Natsubyte> jer jer jer jer jer
[12:35] <oath2order> will you shut up
[12:35] <Natsubyte> no i am summoning the dark lord
[12:36] <Natsubyte> JER JER JER JER JER JER


[12:36] <IntelInside> Ha...
[12:36] <IntelInside> I...
[12:36] <IntelInside> Am a...
[12:36] <IntelInside> g...
[12:36] <Natsubyte> I CAN BAKE IT WITH MY FACE


[12:38] <IntelInside> What a fright I had...
[12:38] <oath2order> i will bash your head in omg
[12:38] <IntelInside> What man would use their face to burn someone...?
[12:38] <IntelInside> OK...
[12:39] <IntelInside> I'll accept the potatoes.
[12:39] <Natsubyte> thank you for the kind words
[12:39] <Natsubyte> i will bake you now
[12:39] <Natsubyte> with my face


[12:40] * Quits: Mermaid (Client exited)
[12:40] <Natsubyte> i baked her with my face


[12:42] <Natsubyte> bake with face
[12:42] <REALnatsubyte> impostor
[12:42] <Natsubyte> ???
[12:42] <IntelInside> Hello, fellow baker from down the lane.
[12:42] <LEGITnatsubyte> no im the real deal
[12:42] <LEGITnatsubyte> bake with face
[12:42] <IntelInside> Hello, other fellow baker from down the lane.
[12:42] <REALnatsubyte> NO I AM
[12:43] <Natsubyte> SHUT UP FAKES
[12:43] <oath2order> Okay I'm gonna bring tina in here if you don't stop.


[12:43] * Quits: LEGITnatsubyte (Client exited)
[12:43] * Quits: REALnatsubyte (Client exited)
[12:43] <Natsubyte> i didn't do nothing


[12:45] <the_moon> BANG CRASH BOOM
[12:45] <Natsubyte> what
[12:45] * Quits: the_moon (Client exited)


[12:46] <IntelInside> Now Natsu, please bake me a Spy-Cake.
[12:46] <Natsubyte> okay
[12:46] <Natsubyte> *bakes spy cake with face*


[12:47] <IntelInside> *quickly snaps out of daze* YOU!
[12:47] <Natsubyte> who


[12:48] <Cory> oath ihave 340 rupees in my bank account
[12:48] <Natsubyte> I STEAL WITH FACE
[12:49] <oath2order> cool


[12:49] <Cory> WHAT HAPPENED TO THE CHUCHUS
[12:49] <Natsubyte> i baked them with my face
[12:49] <IntelInside> THEY WERE IN THE SPY-CAKE!?
[12:50] <Natsubyte> yes
[12:50] <Natsubyte> wasn't it delicious
[12:50] <IntelInside> You're a horrible, evil man!
[12:50] <Natsubyte> i am a dragon slayer
[12:51] <Natsubyte> would you like some mroe spy cake
[12:51] <IntelInside> The Natsu is a Fairy type Spy!
[12:51] <Natsubyte> *poops glitter*


[12:52] <oath2order> SHUT THE <censored> UP.
[12:52] <oath2order> STOP <censored>-POSTING.
[12:52] <oath2order> CHRIST.
[12:52] <Natsubyte> tingle will give grumpy a hug
[12:52] <Natsubyte> there there
[12:52] <Natsubyte> feel better
[12:53] <oath2order> you're still <censored>-posting
[12:53] <Natsubyte> you're not my mom


[12:52] <IntelInside> You Better have Burn Heal!
[12:53] <IntelInside> *sprays the stuff all over the poor guy's face, decaying it into a zombie-like feature*
[12:54] <Natsubyte> who is guy


12:55] <oath2order> learn quality
[12:55] <Gumi> hes right.
[12:56] <Natsubyte> i would like to make a packet of ramen noodles in s bathtub while wearing clothes made out of meat


[13:01] <IntelInside> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
[13:02] <IntelInside> THE FACE BAKER!!!!!!!!!!
[13:02] <Natsubyte> IM BACK BBYS


[13:02] <IntelInside> YOUR FACE IS HIDEOUS!!!
[13:03] <Natsubyte> no my face is hot


[13:03] <Natsubyte> summon voldemorts
[13:03] <Natsubyte> JER JER JER JUBS JUBS JUBS JER CHANBOT JER JER JUBS JUBS JUBS


[13:03] <IntelInside> COMPUTER!!!
[13:03] <IntelInside> ...
[13:03] <IntelInside> ...
[13:03] <IntelInside> ...
[13:04] <Natsubyte> KILL HIM


(I get kicked after oath2order told me to say Pokemon XD)
[13:04] <Natsubyte> jerk
[13:04] <IntelInside> What did you say to get kicked?
[13:04] <Natsubyte> pokemon x d
(i get kicked again)

(I rejoin and tell people who ask why i was kicked the reason)
[some time] <Natsubyte> i said pokemon ex dee
(i get kicked again)
[13:09] <Natsubyte> I GOT KICKED BECAUSE I SAID POKEMON LETTERS THAT CREATE AN EMOTICON OF LAUGHING


[13:09] <Natsubyte> chanbot is an idiot


[13:10] <IntelInside> HWGay, you stupid Pokefan.
[13:10] <Natsubyte> *bakes intel with face*
[13:10] <Natsubyte> I am a pokefan you noob
[13:10] <IntelInside> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! AA! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


[13:11] <Natsubyte> do you still love me bae
[13:26] <Natsubyte> ok


[13:13] <Gumi> ☻/ This is bob. Copy and paste him so he can take over youtube./▌/\
[13:13] <Natsubyte> BOB WHAT DID THEY DO TO YOU


[13:15] <IntelInside> Unignore me, oath!
[13:15] <Natsubyte> he is ignoring you


[13:16] <Natsubyte> my avatar has a santa hat
[13:16] <Natsubyte> i need a natsu hat
[13:16] <Cory> wow
[13:16] <Natsubyte> I MEAN AVATAR


[13:16] <IntelInside> .
[13:16] <IntelInside> Now do NOT bake me with your face.
[13:16] <Natsubyte> *bakes with face*
*[13:17] <IntelInside> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


[13:18] * Quits: Hound00med (Quit: )
[13:18] <Natsubyte> rage


----------



## Brad

I run this ****.


----------



## Murray

Brad said:


> I run this ****.



very original quote haven't seen one of these in a couple pages


----------



## oath2order

[16:52:30] <IntelInside> Warning, you'll remember the part where it was hard... Maybe.

that's what she said lol


----------



## Locket

[21:00] <StarFire> How do I change my username in irc?
[21:02] <StarFire> I dont have all night
*Leaves: StarFire


----------



## Javocado

Murray said:


> very original quote haven't seen one of these in a couple pages



you are right we need more of these


[21:55] * Quits: Brad (Client exited)
[22:09] * Quits: Unidentified46217 (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: Tien (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: Unidentified26443 (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: oath2order (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: rwayy (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: Alice (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: Snowy (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: Thunder (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: Jer (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: Tom29193 (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: syntack (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: ZR388 (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: Jubs (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:09] * Quits: ChanBot (Ainur.GeekShed.net Unimatrix.GeekShed.net)
[22:10] <Javocado> well ****


----------



## Beardo

[14:46] <IntelInside> ...Yes. I am.
[14:46] <IntelInside> EVERYBODY, CAN YOU HEAR ME, FOR I AM 82+ CANCER!?
[14:48] <IntelInside> Fine. Let's go to "Intel Rambles".
[14:49] <IntelInside> Today, I'm going to ramble about cheese.
[14:50] <IntelInside> I like cheese. There are many kinds of it. There is brie, gouda, muenster, and more.
[14:50] <IntelInside> That is all.
[14:51] * Quits: Javocado (Ping timeout: 961 seconds)
[15:05] <IntelInside> OK. Not even this kept your attention...
[15:05] <IntelInside> FINE. Hex Dominoes. Goodbye...
[15:05] * IntelInside has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)


----------



## oath2order

[01:46:31] * ZR-WORK (~Zr388@B486997D.62BBFDC7.D771F704.IP) has joined #belltree
[01:47:24] <Tom29193> don't wear anything jake
[01:49:02] <ZR-WORK> what did I walk in on


----------



## Caius

[00:58] <~Jer> must have like 7 feet by now idk
[00:58] <oath2order> how much did you get?
[00:58] <~Jer> idk we got so much snow this month we all just stopped bothered counting
[00:59] <~Jer> bothering* (?)
[00:59] <oath2order> 8 inches for us, and this is the most weve gotten all winter
[00:59] <@SR388> We're gonna get snow all week tho
[00:59] <oath2order> o i was just joking i didn't know ya'll got snow down there
[00:59] <~Jer> we probably have 3 feet on the ground but idk
[00:59] <~Jer> hard to tell with the way it's piled up etc.
[00:59] <@SR388> wait
[00:59] <@SR388> Oath
[00:59] <oath2order> hi
[00:59] <@SR388> Oath arent you used to having 8 inches
[01:00] <@SR388> normally
[01:00] <Javocado> 
[01:00] <@SR388> 
[01:00] <~Jer> omg
[01:00] <Brad> 
[01:00] <oath2order> god <censored> dammit
[01:00] <Javocado> 
[01:00] <oath2order> no
[01:00] <@SR388> 
[01:00] <oath2order> i'm single so no
[01:00] <Javocado> 
[01:00] <Brad> ')
[01:00] <Brad> <censored>


----------



## Brad

[23:14] <@SR388> I love everyone
[23:14] <@SR388> except the jews


----------



## Caius

[01:28] <@Fuhrer388> I'm on all OT right now B)
[01:28] <oath2order> RIP
[01:29] <Brad> oathertime
[01:29] <oath2order> god dammit
[01:30] <Javocado> oarth
[01:31] <@Fuhrer388> oath knows all about working long hours
[01:31] <@Fuhrer388> being used by "the man"
[01:31] <Brad> 
[01:31] <Javocado> 
[01:31] <@Fuhrer388> 
[01:31] <Brad> 
[01:31] <Javocado> 
[01:31] <Javocado> 
[01:31] <@Fuhrer388> :0
[01:31] <@Fuhrer388> <Censored>
[01:31] <Brad> or a man tbh
[01:31] <Brad> any man
[01:31] <Brad> all the men
[01:31] <@Fuhrer388> any man


Part 3:
[01:42] <Brad> <censored> tumblr and their PC <censored>
[01:42] <Brad> You say that in the day and all the weeaboos come out of the wood work and pound me.
[01:43] * Joins: Mari
[01:43] <@Fuhrer388> Well brad
[01:43] <@Fuhrer388> You're not the only one that gets pounded out of the wood work in here
[01:43] <@Fuhrer388> iykwim
[01:43] <@Fuhrer388> 
[01:44] * Mari is now known as Unidentified64250
[01:44] <Brad>  oath
[01:44] <oath2order> wut
[01:44] <Javocado> hi mari 
[01:44] <@Fuhrer388>  oath
[01:44] <oath2order> wut
[01:44] <Javocado>  oath
[01:44] <@Fuhrer388>  Oath
[01:44] <Brad>  oath
[01:44] <Javocado>  oath
[01:44] <@Fuhrer388>  oath
[01:44] <oath2order> god <censored> dammit
[01:44] <Javocado>  oath
[01:44] <@Fuhrer388>  oath
[01:44] <Javocado>  oath
[01:44] <Brad>  oath
[01:44] <Javocado>  oath

Part 4:
[01:52] <Brad> The only nudes of gotten out of TBT were pictures of Jav's flat <censored>.
[01:52] <@SR388> rofl
[01:52] <Javocado> <censored> it's plump
[01:52] <@SR388> Send them to oath
[01:52] <@SR388> I'm sure he could use a pick me up
[01:52] <oath2order> omfg
[01:52] <@SR388> 
[01:53] <Brad> More like **** me up.
[01:53] <Javocado> 
[01:53] <Javocado> 
[01:53] <Brad> 
[01:53] <Javocado> 
[01:53] <Javocado> 
[01:53] <@SR388> 
[01:53] <Brad> 

Part 5:
[01:55] <Brad> When's TBT con?
[01:55] <Brad> I want my ball pit.
[01:55] <Javocado> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
[01:56] <@SR388> That was too easy
[01:56] <@SR388> Just like oath
[01:56] <Brad> ლ༼ ▀̿ Ĺ̯ ▀̿ ლ༽
[01:56] <@SR388> 
[01:56] <Brad> 
[01:56] <Javocado> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
[01:56] <oath2order> OMG
[01:56] <Javocado> oath2easy
[01:56] <Brad> HAHAHAHAA
[01:56] <Brad> Actually belly laughing


----------



## oath2order

Brad said:


> [23:14] <@SR388> I love everyone
> [23:14] <@SR388> except the jews



[02:14:53] <oath2order> don't tell that to cory


----------



## Cory

Brad said:


> [23:14] <@SR388> I love everyone
> [23:14] <@SR388> except the jews


excuse me


----------



## Cory

this is why i want the thumbs down feature


----------



## Nanobyte

[12:34] * Joins: Purpl
[12:34] * Natsubyte bakes purpl with face
[12:34] <Purpl> what]
[12:34] <Natsubyte> i baked you with my face
[12:34] <Natsubyte> obvs


[12:35] <Natsubyte> time to do a summon voldemort ceremony
[12:37] <Natsubyte> jubs jubs4 jas0n zr388 Affinity Alice Cory Flakeh GradeonMagus Mari oath2order Purple rwayy SockHead syntack Tien Tom29193 Udo Unidentified26443 Unidentified46217 Uniju_ Zig
[12:37] <oath2order> Don't do that.
[12:37] <Tom29193> what
[12:37] <Mari> why
[12:37] <Mari> but hello oath and tom
[12:37] <Purpl> omg
[12:37] <oath2order> hi mary
[12:37] <Tom29193> hi mari
[12:37] <Purpl> hi mari


[12:38] <oath2order> Natsubyte did you seriously <censored> do that just so you could post it in IRC quotes?
[12:38] <Natsubyte> ...
[12:38] <Natsubyte> maybe


[12:39] <Natsubyte> i have a talent for making people get mad at me
[12:39] <Natsubyte> #tbttroublechild


[12:39] <Natsubyte> death note summary
[12:39] <Natsubyte> a guy has a book that kills people
[12:39] <Natsubyte> the end


[12:40] <Natsubyte> awkward silence
[12:41] <Purpl> it was silent for 2 seconds calm down
[12:41] <Natsubyte> no tbt troube child not clam down


[12:41] <Mari> u know what happens to trouble children right
[12:41] <Natsubyte> they get punished


[12:43] <Natsubyte> raise your hand if u love me
[12:43] <Natsubyte> ok
[12:43] <Natsubyte> raise your hand if you hate me
[12:44] <Natsubyte> WHAT ARE YOUR FEELINGS TOWARDS ME


[12:44] <SockHead> i h8 u
[12:44] <Natsubyte> yay


[12:44] <oath2order> Hey Natsubyte who is the first poster in this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?265955
(Answer: JellofishXD) 
[12:45] <Natsubyte> not sure if trying to kick me or just asking a stupid question

- - - Post Merge - - -

[12:48]booger xd (awaits kick)
(gets kicked)
(I then join a random chatroom that isn;t the TBT IRC)
[12:50] <Natsubyte> uh
[12:50] <Natsubyte> i think i'm lost


----------



## Beardo

[17:40] <oath2order> cory confirmed as hitler


----------



## Javocado

[10:35] * Quits: SockHead (Broken pipe)


:-/


----------



## Brad

[19:12] <oath2order> fk gaylight savings


----------



## oath2order

[18:21:08] <Tom29193> so hard


----------



## SockHead

Javocado said:


> [10:35] * Quits: SockHead (Broken pipe)
> 
> 
> :-/



i laughed way too hard at this


----------



## Brad

[16:08] <Cory> mmaybe if i name my town apollo it will summon him
[16:09] <Brad> You have to kill someone for real Cory.
[16:09] <Brad> Your neighbors.
[16:09] <Brad> Kill them.
[16:09] <Brad> Tell them TBT made you do it.
[16:09] <Cory> ok
[16:09] <~Jer> brad are you a gang leader
[16:10] <Cory> im a clit leader
[16:10] <Cory> oh god
[16:10] <Cory> *cult
[16:10] <Javocado> i am the clit commander


----------



## oath2order

[01:13:53] <~Jer> Obviously, the IRC one, although the shoutbox deserved a comeback. Here is why:
[01:13:53] <~Jer> - The IRC has been very inactive lately which makes for little to no discussion
[01:13:54] <~Jer> - With a shoutbox you can chat with other members quite simply which may get rid of some poor post quality
[01:13:59] <Tom29193> Yeah Mari level typos is drunk typing
[01:13:59] <oath2order> BAN JER
[01:14:00] <~Jubs4> !tkb Jer 30m can i ban you i don't know tbh
[01:14:03] <oath2order> BAN JER HE'S COPYP
[01:14:04] <~Jubs4> dang
[01:14:07] <oath2order> ****
[01:14:11] <~Jubs4> i tried guys
[01:14:11] <Tom29193> The real question is
[01:14:11] <~Jer> !tkb jer 5m
[01:14:15] <~Jubs4> welp
[01:14:17] <Tom29193> Can Jer kick Jubs
[01:14:18] * ChanBot sets mode: -qo Jer Jer
[01:14:18] * ChanBot sets mode: +b *!*@protectedhost-DB39D809.ri.ri.cox.net
[01:14:18] * Jer was kicked by ChanBot (Requested)
[01:14:22] <Tom29193> LOL
[01:14:26] <~Jubs4> o
[01:14:26] <~Jubs4> what
[01:14:27] <~Jubs4> um
[01:14:28] <~Jubs4> ok
[01:14:38] <Mari> !tkb jubs4 1m butts lol
[01:14:44] <Tom29193> Will this be Raz levels of fail


----------



## Cory

god dammit jer


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Ooops. Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Jake

14:14	Murray	ok gotta steal car ok bye
14:14		*** Murray quit (Quit: Murray)


----------



## Murray

Jake. said:


> 14:14	Murray	ok gotta steal car ok bye
> 14:14		*** Murray quit (Quit: Murray)



it was for the amiibos!!


----------



## Horus

[23:22] <m12> Horus hold me
[23:22] * Horus holds m12
[23:22] * m12 is held
[23:23] <Horus> this is nice
[23:23] <m12> it is
[23:24] <oath2order> GAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY
[23:24] <m12> yes
[23:24] <Horus> no homo
[23:24] * Javocado (~TFlash@protectedhost-CAF33914.dhcp.rvsd.ca.charter.com) has joined #belltree
[23:24] <oath2order> very homo
[23:25] <oath2order> oh speaking of homo, hi jav
[23:25] <Horus> a little homo
[23:25] <Javocado> u wish i was gay
[23:25] <m12> homo homie
[23:25] <oath2order> 
[23:25] <Javocado> 
[23:25] <Horus> 
[23:25] <m12> (;
[23:25] <Javocado> (;
[23:25] <Horus> (;
[23:26] <Javocado> 
[23:26] <m12>


----------



## Murray

<Bidoof> http://***************jpg
<Bidoof> its whale suckin D
<Murray> wtf
<Murray> ur weird


----------



## Jake

Murray said:


> <Bidoof> http://***************jpg
> <Bidoof> its whale suckin D
> <Murray> wtf
> <Murray> ur weird



Sooooooo out of context OMG I'm laughing


----------



## Brad

[16:05] * Joins: Neon
[16:05] <m12> wow that was foul
[16:06] <Neon> Everytime I right xD it takes me out
[16:06] * Neon has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[16:06] <m12> lol
[16:06] <m12> when do you think they'll catch on
[16:06] * Joins: Neon
[16:06] <Neon> Its just an emoticon.
[16:06] <Neon> 
[16:07] <m12> what rhymes with plax rabid?
[16:07] <Neon> Idk
[16:07] <Neon> Lots of things.
[16:07] <m12> the first word is an action, and can also be used to make candles, second word is a name and starts with D
[16:07] <Neon> Apparently...
[16:07] <Neon> Wax...
[16:08] <Neon> Wax ------
[16:08] <Neon> Idk
[16:08] <Neon> Wax something.
[16:08] <m12> come on
[16:08] <Brad> Schmavid
[16:08] <m12> its' a common name
[16:08] <Brad> The guy from baywatch
[16:08] <Neon> Its a name>
[16:08] <m12> close brad
[16:08] <Neon> ?
[16:08] <m12> so close
[16:08] <Brad> somethin hasslehoff
[16:08] <Brad> d-
[16:08] <Neon> David.
[16:08] <Brad> What're you gonna do with david?
[16:08] <Neon> David does not rhyme with rabit.
[16:08] <Neon> rabit*
[16:08] <Neon> rabid* Lol
[16:09] <Brad> Wax (name here)
[16:09] <m12> who
[16:09] <Brad> Neon knows
[16:09] <Neon> David needs a waxing.
[16:09] <Brad> How would you say that?
[16:09] <Neon> idk!
[16:09] <m12> you're goint to *** *****
[16:09] <Brad> In the fewest amount of words
[16:09] <Neon> Wax David.
[16:09] * Neon has been kicked by ChanBot (Watch your language!)
[16:09] <oath2order> kek
[16:09] <m12> lol yes
[16:09] <Brad> HAHHAA
[16:09] <oath2order> ya'll are asses
[16:09] <oath2order> LOL
[16:10] <m12> oh man
[16:10] <m12> I'm dying
[16:10] * Joins: Neon

Thanks Neon for being such a good sport.


----------



## oath2order

[23:55:57] <~Jer> i had a huge one
[23:56:11] <Okasan> i like tiny ones tbh

they were talking about CRTs


----------



## Jake

16:48	acnl12	i'm not disgusting and i'm not little
16:48	leaper	ur 12
16:49		*** Brad quit (Client exited)
16:49	acnl12	so dons't mean i'm little how old are u anywhy u could be disgusting
16:49		*** Kisstof quit (Client exited)
16:50	oath2order	leaper is pretty attractive u shut up
16:51	acnl12	you tell me to shutup one more time oath2order and i will punch u in the <censored> mouth
16:51	oath2order	shut up
16:51	acnl12	YOU SHUT THE <censored> UP **** HEAD
16:52	oath2order	shut up
16:52	acnl12	<censored> OFF AND DIE IN A MOTHER <censored> HOLE <censored> HOLE
16:52	oath2order	shut up.
16:53	acnl12	BTW 1'M PRETTY ATTRACTIVE THEN **** HEAD <censored> HOLE LEAPER
16:54	oath2order	seriously shut up
16:54	acnl12	no i don't have 2
16:54	oath2order	u gonna get banned for swearing
16:54	acnl12	sometimes 9 year olds can be <censored> holes
16:54	leaper	i reported u 
16:55	acnl12	what that was my brother
16:55	acnl12	he got om my lapto[
16:55	Amyy	uh huh
16:56	oath2order	LOL SURE
16:56	oath2order	OF COURSE HE DID
16:56	oath2order	now shut up
16:56	Amyy	:')
16:56	acnl12	it.....................was :{ and Amyy stay out of this


----------



## oath2order

[17:53:17] <Pally> gumi
[17:53:18] <Pally> who r u
[17:53:23] <Pally> ive seen u here before but lol
[17:53:25] <oath2order> gumi is cutelua, pally
[17:53:26] <Pally> who r u for real
[17:53:28] <oath2order> cuteluka*
[17:53:29] <Pally> oh god
[17:53:35] <oath2order> LOL


----------



## Javocado

[21:13] <~Jer> we are banning oath
[21:13] <~Jer> just discussing how long to keep him banned for
[21:13] <oath2order> i was just perma'd
[21:13] <~Jer> not long enough if you ask me!!!!
[21:13] <Horus> rip oath, thought I'd always be first
[21:13] <oath2order> is this about to be like when they sentence serial killers to 100 life sentences
[21:14] <Javocado> oath not long enough
[21:17] <Brad> 
[21:18] <Kisstof> 
[21:19] <~Jer> 
[21:19] <Javocado> 
[21:19] <oath2order> ;(


----------



## oath2order

[23:34:08] <Murray> hey i made blow peach in luigis mansion game mode
[23:34:36] <@Thunder> ye jer really liked that for some reason


----------



## oath2order

[01:20:46] <~Jer> garbage flag http://40.media.tumblr.com/bb564db40722d5c1ff77683ad05c51dd/tumblr_nm7ckqCQ6O1tadfe1o4_1280.jpg
[01:21:07] <oath2order> WOW
[01:21:11] <oath2order> HATRED OF CANADIAN FLAG
[01:21:11] <oath2order> WOW
[01:21:24] * Jer was kicked by Jubs4 (Your behavior is not conducive to the desired environment.)



Storytime by Pally
[01:24] <Tom29193> oath2order confirmed for Jer's toy
[01:24] <Javocado> sex doll more like it
[01:24] <Pally> SO there was a king and his daughter was ready 2 get married
[01:24] <oath2order> i am fine with that jav
[01:24] <Javocado> 
[01:25] <~Jer> pally is this irl story or fake
[01:25] <PK21> New OTP
[01:25] <Pally> so he told all the suitors to meet him in the forest the next day
[01:25] <Javocado> its not elize x cory
[01:25] <Pally> LISTEN PLS
[01:25] <oath2order> were the king and daughter getting married
[01:25] <Javocado> did they <censored>
[01:25] <oath2order> is this west virginia royalty
[01:25] <Pally> DO U GUYS WANT THE JOKE OR NO
[01:25] <m12> my room is open for 1v1
[01:25] <oath2order> sorr yes im being a butt
[01:25] * You were kicked by Jer (please no racist)


[01:26] <Pally> alright, so the first guy comes to the forest and the king tells him to pick one fruit and bring ten of the fruit he picked back to the king
[01:26] <Pally> so the guy leaves and comes back with 10 apples
[01:26] <~Jer> 10 apples got it
[01:26] <oath2order> sounds like animal crossing
[01:26] <Tom29193> shut up dammit
[01:26] <Pally> so the king tells him, ok if you dont complete this task youll get your head chopped off. So he tells him he has to stick all 10 apples up his <censored> without changing his facial expression
[01:26] <Tom29193> story time you <censored>
[01:26] <Javocado> tell him to make a basket so he doesnt take up his inventory!!
[01:26] <Pally> he gets to the second apple, and winces in pain
[01:26] <~Jer> THIS ISNT A BED TIME STORY
[01:27] <Pally> so the king chops his head off
[01:27] <Javocado> does anyone else have a boner
[01:27] <Pally> the second guy comes and the king tells him the same thing
[01:27] <~Jubs4> does this joke take as long as nintendo takes to make ac games or
[01:27] <~Jer> lul
[01:27] <Tom29193> no this is oath'
[01:27] <oath2order> tom dnt
[01:27] <Tom29193> s nightly ritual
[01:27] <Pally> so this guy comes back with cherries, the king proceeds to tell him the same instructions 
[01:27] <Javocado> no but it takes longer than apple stock
[01:27] <oath2order> you ****
[01:27] <~Jer> oh my
[01:27] <~Jubs4> oooo
[01:27] <Pally> so he gets all the way to the last cherry but then bursts out laughing, so the king kills him too
[01:27] <~Jer> oath is pretty kinky i can confirm
[01:27] <oath2order> cherries for his cherry
[01:27] <@Thunder> it's been ten years since the joke started
[01:27] <@Thunder> jubs is now 20
[01:27] <~Jubs4> <censored> you
[01:27] <Javocado> this joke is poppin
[01:28] <Pally> so in heaven the guy with the apples says wtf why did u laugh you were almost there
[01:28] <~Jer> wait slow down
[01:28] <Pally> and the cherry guy says, i know, but i saw the third guy coming with pineapples
[01:28] <Pally> ba dum tiss
[01:28] <m12> this is an old joke
[01:28] <Tom29193> ha
[01:28] <~Jer> how did they get to heaven for letting fruit sodomize them



read the whole thing


----------



## Horus

[03:43] <Kisstof> she came for you horus
[03:43] <Kisstof> 
[03:43] <Laurina> ^


----------



## Javocado

nvm rip


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

BUMPARINO!!

[18:03] <Orange> Hello.
[18:04] <Orange> I call myself Orange because I don't want to be Unidentified anymore.
[18:04] <`Ablaze> Hi
[18:05] <Orange> How are you, `Ablaze?
[18:05] <`Ablaze> I just saw this image, and was wondering if it was legit. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CFe9BRLUkAAE7Z-.jpg:large
[18:06] <Orange> Not legitimate at all. It's only another of those "My Dad Works at Nintendo" memes.
[18:07] <`Ablaze> Welp, rip Pokemon Z hype
[18:07] <Orange> *airhorns the sad violin theme, then How Could This Happen To Me"
[18:08] <Orange> *"
[18:08] <Orange> You never know...
[18:09] <Orange> I'm just saying. It could be legitimate. But for now, I'm dismissing it as a big Phiony. #rimshot
[18:09] <`Ablaze> Same here
[18:10] <Orange> *airhorns U.N. Owen was Her?*
[18:11] <Orange> You know Bhaalspawn?
[18:12] <Orange> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hDaVBNAUCQ
[18:12] <`Ablaze> Bhaalspawn?
[18:12] <Orange> Jerry Peet. He's a Canadian brony.
[18:12] <`Ablaze> I see
[18:12] <Orange> He's SUCH a crackup!
[18:14] * Quits: `Ablaze (Connection reset by peer)
[18:15] <Orange> Ado!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Oh! One more thing!

Twelvie Time!

[19:54] <mib_zgv9cc> its invasion of the twelvies jub
[19:54] <~Jubs> oic
[19:54] <ShadoMaster> Twelvies?
[19:54] <Orange> Twelvie? I'm not 12.
[19:55] <ShadoMaster> Orange is too smart to be 12 yo.
[19:55] <mib_zgv9cc> just bcos ur not 12 doesnt mean ur not a twelvie
[19:55] <ShadoMaster> im prob 12
[19:55] <mib_zgv9cc> so obv ur a twelvie since u dont know what it means
[19:55] <mib_zgv9cc> im 7
[19:55] <Orange> Twelvies only like private parts and dumb jokes.
[19:56] <ShadoMaster> i guess that makes me one
[19:56] <ShadoMaster> i will always be a child
[19:56] <ShadoMaster> no matter how many years pass me by


----------



## Murray

<Jas0n> I'm at that stage now where if I started banning people, there wouldn't be anybody left on the forum

hide ur ip's!!!


----------



## Ashtot

Murray said:


> <Jas0n> I'm at that stage now where if I started banning people, there wouldn't be anybody left on the forum
> 
> hide ur ip's!!!



dont worry, i change my ip every 5 minutes


----------



## Murray

jubs sharing insight into his everyday life!!



Spoiler


----------



## brutalitea

Magical summoning powers

[18:52] * Joins: Bidoof
[18:52] <Bidoof> where mur
[18:56] * Joins: Murray
[18:56] <Bidoof> !!!


----------



## Trundle

<Trundle> yeah I do enjoy scrabble and monopoly
<Superpenguin> thats hot
<Trundle> i put it on all my dating site profiles
<Superpenguin> wow cheating on Heather?
<Brad> hey girls, i've got a four letter word worth more than a few points
<Trundle> haha
<Javocado> is it cory


----------



## Cory

Trundle said:


> <Trundle> yeah I do enjoy scrabble and monopoly
> <Superpenguin> thats hot
> <Trundle> i put it on all my dating site profiles
> <Superpenguin> wow cheating on Heather?
> <Brad> hey girls, i've got a four letter word worth more than a few points
> <Trundle> haha
> <Javocado> is it cory



it was jazz


----------



## brutalitea

[21:18] * Joins: Two
[21:18] <Two> ayyyy
[21:18] <Tae> Alice!
[21:18] * Tae is guessing
[21:18] <Two> hi there
[21:19] <Two> you need two guess?
[21:19] <Two> forget i said that

NO MERCY!


----------



## Alice

Tae said:


> [21:18] * Joins: Two
> [21:18] <Two> ayyyy
> [21:18] <Tae> Alice!
> [21:18] * Tae is guessing
> [21:18] <Two> hi there
> [21:19] <Two> you need two guess?
> [21:19] <Two> forget i said that
> 
> NO MERCY!



Im dead


----------



## brutalitea

[23:15] <Two> u gotta battle me tho
[23:15] <Two> geodude is lvl 100
[23:16] <Two> ill rek u m8
[23:16] <Two> or i guess you could say
[23:16] <Two> ill...
[23:16] <Two> rock you
[23:16] <Two> sorry

NO MERCY


----------



## Jake

02:29	mib_fctum5	bye jub
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye jeff
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye chanbot
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye tina
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye alice
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye lauren
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye rwayy 
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Tien 
02:29	Superpenguin	you type so slow
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Unidentified60101 
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Bmble_B 
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Forek 
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye gabykinz 
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Horus 
02:29	mib_fctum5	bye syntack 
02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Tom29193 
02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Trundle 
02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Unidentified37843 
02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Unidentified58908 
02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Yui-Z 
02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Superpenguin 
02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Brad

- - - Post Merge - - -

02:35	mib_f3z03i	actually cbf to sleep
02:35	Superpenguin	wb
02:35	mib_f3z03i	just felt obliged 2 leave coz i said bye 2 everyone


----------



## Forek

Jake. said:


> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye jub
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye jeff
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye chanbot
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye tina
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye alice
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye lauren
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye rwayy
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Tien
> 02:29	Superpenguin	you type so slow
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Unidentified60101
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Bmble_B
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Forek
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye gabykinz
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye Horus
> 02:29	mib_fctum5	bye syntack
> 02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Tom29193
> 02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Trundle
> 02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Unidentified37843
> 02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Unidentified58908
> 02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Yui-Z
> 02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Superpenguin
> 02:30	mib_fctum5	bye Brad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 02:35	mib_f3z03i	actually cbf to sleep
> 02:35	Superpenguin	wb
> 02:35	mib_f3z03i	just felt obliged 2 leave coz i said bye 2 everyone



I think you scared him so he left but he came back


----------



## brutalitea

[22:04] <Murray> i heard watching the powerpuff girls turns you into a communist


--------------------------------------------------------------------

[23:07] <~Jubs4> wait a second
[23:08] <~Jubs4> tae are you male or female
[23:08] <Tae> female
[23:08] <~Jubs4> i thought you were a guy this whole time
[23:08] <Tae> amazing
[23:08] <@Jas0n> Justin has a problem with gender
[23:08] <~Jubs4> its been months
[23:08] <@Jas0n> he always thinks people are the opposite of what they actually are
[23:08] <@Thunder> for jubs it's either "are you male or kayla"
[23:08] <~Jubs4> omg
[23:08] <~Jubs4> pls stop
[23:08] <@Thunder> its true

--------------------------------------------------------------------

[00:19] <@Thunder> i call mari a footstool
[00:19] <Forek> WOW
[00:19] <Tae> how tall is mari
[00:20] <@Thunder> stack three soda cans on the ground and you'll have your answer

THE ABUSE IS NEVER-ENDING


----------



## Alienfish

[19:48] <Umeko> bacon and eggs... poop?
[19:49] <Superpenguin> wat
[19:50] <Brad> This chat is for people to be mature, and not make poop jokes or anything else of the sort.
[19:50] <Brad> We're all grown-ups.
[19:56] <Chipped-Teacup> When we want to be


----------



## brutalitea

[22:20] <ChanBot> I will overthrow you, Tae.

I'm slightly terrified.


----------



## Brad

[22:50] <Lockfancy> I shouldve been selling things instead of playing minecraft


----------



## Forek

Sometime yesterday in mafia



<Forek> GUYS TINA IS MAFIA
<Tinaa> Forek is obviously trying to frame me.
<Tinaa> I. am. orange. goo.

Then like 1 hour of suspicion

<Forek> GUYS JUST LYNCH TINA ALREADY

We lynch Tina and she is mafia

<BlueLeaf>  Omg forek must be so mad right now


----------



## brutalitea

[18:44:43] <Jas0n> Thanks Brad
[18:45:22] <Brad> For what?
[18:45:35] <Jas0n> for complimenting me on my sucking


----------



## Jas0n

[11:29] <Bidoof> he came to restuarant and i cried in bathroom for 10 min and my friends thought i had diarrhea


----------



## brutalitea

<Kaitlin> i love the squid
<Jas0n> ITS A JELLYFISH
<Jas0n> HOW COULD YOU
<Tae> LOL
<Jas0n> I worked so hard to attach the jellyfish to your heads 
<Kaitlin> omg
<Kaitlin> i'm sorry
<Kaitlin> it's a jellyfish
<Kaitlin> idk what i was thinking
<Tae> i'm gonna quote you
<Jas0n> <3
<Kaitlin> pls no
<Kaitlin> it's so cute
<Jubs4> this justin
<Jubs4> new mod kaitlin doesn't know what a jellyfish looks like
Jubs4> kaitlin trudeau #justnotready
<Kaitlin> omfg


----------



## Trundle

Jer> are people with popsicle collectibles forming a cult


----------



## SockHead

* Jer (~Jer@protectedhost-DB39D809.ri.ri.cox.net) has joined #belltree
* ChanBot sets mode +q #belltree Jer
* ChanBot gives channel operator status to Jer
<SockHead> o gr8 look whos here
<SockHead> mr no fun down b pikachu bich
<Brad> dam
<Brad> thisis cold af

it was


----------



## Alienfish

[22:41] * Joins: memetree
[22:42] <Moko> hi
[22:42] * Parts: memetree


----------



## Horus

SockHead said:


> * Jer (~Jer@protectedhost-DB39D809.ri.ri.cox.net) has joined #belltree
> * ChanBot sets mode +q #belltree Jer
> * ChanBot gives channel operator status to Jer
> <SockHead> o gr8 look whos here
> <SockHead> mr no fun down b pikachu bich
> <Brad> dam
> <Brad> thisis cold af
> 
> it was



I hate that damn pookachu so much


----------



## WonderK

Horus said:


> I hate that damn pookachu so much



I can confirm that he does use down B a lot.


----------



## Fantasyrick

I'm so confused how do you get in this chat?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm so confused how do you get in this chat?


You can find out more about the IRC and how to join here!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Thanks I'm talking to yall right nowXD


----------



## SockHead

<Jer> hi
<Javocado> hi dad
<SockHead> jer tlkin shiz
<Jer> lies
<SockHead> an anon snapchatted me
<SockHead> i saw
<Jer> wow hax
<claude> wasnt me i swear
* claude has quit (Quit: http://www.mibbit.com ajax IRC Client)
<SockHead> it was claude


----------



## Jacob

SockHead said:


> <Jer> hi
> <Javocado> hi dad
> <SockHead> jer tlkin shiz
> <Jer> lies
> <SockHead> an anon snapchatted me
> <SockHead> i saw
> <Jer> wow hax
> <claude> wasnt me i swear
> * claude has quit (Quit: http://www.mibbit.com ajax IRC Client)
> <SockHead> it was claude



Jake. (claude) told me that they were Sockhead, I was super confused


----------



## jiny

You have to be 13 or older to go on the IRC or not?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

cookiecrisps said:


> You have to be 13 or older to go on the IRC or not?



nope.


----------



## SockHead

Jacob_lawall said:


> Jake. Claude told me that they were Sockhead, I was super confused
> 
> I am assuming/hoping jake was claude cuz I kinda questioned him about it last night.
> sorry jake if it actually wasnt u



i was told some1 was impersonating me so ye that wasnt me


----------



## SockHead

Jacob_lawall said:


> Jake. Claude told me that they were Sockhead, I was super confused
> 
> I am assuming/hoping jake was claude cuz I kinda questioned him about it last night.
> sorry jake if it actually wasnt u



i was told some1 was impersonating me so ye that wasnt me


----------



## Midoriya

Posting glitch.  There's a post I can't see so I'm posting here.


----------



## Jacob

[17:18] <Brad> who actually names their kid something like Cletus?
[17:23] <Trundle> you will
[17:30] * Quits: Trundle (Client exited)


----------



## SockHead

* toxicgliscor (~TFlash@protectedhost-3191153D.dyn.centurytel.net) has joined #belltree
<toxicgliscor> sock
<SockHead> ?
<toxicgliscor> notin gtg
* toxicgliscor has quit (Client exited)
<SockHead> .......

this was copied from last night and somehow still on my ctrl+v


----------



## Dinosaurz

[00:35] <Slammint> THE HELL MURRAY
[00:35] <Slammint> THE PUMPKINS
[00:36] <@Murray> what is a pumpkin?
[00:36] <Slammint> OMG MURRAY U IDIO
[00:36] <Slammint> i jumped so much
[00:36] <Slammint> with all the lights off and left alone in the house
[00:36] <@Murray> they can be large or small
[00:36] <@Murray> long or short
[00:36] <Slammint> murray stop it im already scared
[00:37] <~Jer> Vines.
[00:37] <~Jer> Early Summer.
[00:37] <Slammint> really
[00:37] <Slammint> rlly


----------



## Jake

12:26	Murray	i imagine it would be fun if i had 4 young japanese girls to play it with too


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> 12:26	Murray	i imagine it would be fun if i had 4 young japanese girls to play it with too



murray stay away from my family


----------



## oath2order

[22:13:21] <Ness> hello
[22:13:25] <Ness> anybody there
[22:13:31] <Ness> because i've tried several times
[22:13:35] <Ness> for someone to talk to me
[22:13:38] <Ness> but oh well
[22:13:40] <Ness> Rip irc
[22:13:43] * Ness (~TFlash@protectedhost-E71B2731.cpe.cableone.net) Quit (Client exited)
[22:14:49] <@Kaitlin> rip
[22:20:53] <oath2order> rip


----------



## Dinosaurz

[03:15] <SexyWolf> umm excuse me i have my fetishes and u have urs leave me alone
[03:15] <oath2order> go jiff or biff or whatever it is
[03:15] <oath2order> that you furries do
[03:16] <SexyWolf> wat
[03:16] <oath2order> hang on
[03:16] <oath2order> oh
[03:16] <oath2order> yiff
[03:16] <oath2order> that's what it is
[03:16] <SexyWolf> help
[03:16] <SexyWolf> i just typed up furry YIFF HELP
[03:16] <SexyWolf> OATH
[03:16] <Tom29193> good job oath
[03:16] <SexyWolf> OATH HELP
[03:17] <oath2order> what
[03:17] <Tom29193> not only did you <censored> up your game you just ruined a perfectly okay kid
[03:17] <oath2order> ?
[03:17] <oath2order> how
[03:17] <oath2order> i'm innocent
[03:17] <SexyWolf> oath thanks I WILL NEVER BE OKAY AGAIN




Last night when oath made me search up furry porn


----------



## himeki

StarryWolf said:


> [03:15] <SexyWolf> umm excuse me i have my fetishes and u have urs leave me alone
> [03:15] <oath2order> go jiff or biff or whatever it is
> [03:15] <oath2order> that you furries do
> [03:16] <SexyWolf> wat
> [03:16] <oath2order> hang on
> [03:16] <oath2order> oh
> [03:16] <oath2order> yiff
> [03:16] <oath2order> that's what it is
> [03:16] <SexyWolf> help
> [03:16] <SexyWolf> i just typed up furry YIFF HELP
> [03:16] <SexyWolf> OATH
> [03:16] <Tom29193> good job oath
> [03:16] <SexyWolf> OATH HELP
> [03:17] <oath2order> what
> [03:17] <Tom29193> not only did you <censored> up your game you just ruined a perfectly okay kid
> [03:17] <oath2order> ?
> [03:17] <oath2order> how
> [03:17] <oath2order> i'm innocent
> [03:17] <SexyWolf> oath thanks I WILL NEVER BE OKAY AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night when oath made me search up furry porn



rip you


----------



## Dinosaurz

GUYS I KNOW JEREMYS SECRET DONT TELL
[22:01] <sexywolf> jason do u have money
[22:01] <@Jas0n> no
[22:01] <sexywolf> why not doesnt jeremy pay u
[22:02] <sexywolf> r00d much
[22:02] <@Jas0n> he gives out sexual favours as payment
[22:02] <sexywolf> sounds good


----------



## oath2order

[18:08:43] <+SarasaKat> !msg MafiaTBT scissors
[18:08:46] <04~MafiaTBT> ||| MAFIABOT || Waiting for all actions... |||
[18:08:48] <+lynn105> omg
[18:08:52] <14+oath2order> omg
[18:08:59] <+SarasaKat> Did it show
[18:09:00] <+SarasaKat> omg
[18:09:01] <14+oath2order> yes
[18:09:01] <+lynn105> yes
[18:09:03] <+SarasaKat> FAK


----------



## Trundle

when xD is commonplace in irc u know something is up

[22:00] <Trundle> i haven't seen /me used in so long
[22:00] * Oblivia recalls
[22:01] * Jer waves like the queen to everyone here
[22:01] * Oblivia did not eat any english muffins today
[22:01] * Jer did not either
[22:01] * Trundle xD DAE IRC chats?
[22:01] * Jer oh wait he did
[22:01] * Jubs xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

[22:10] * Joins: Ness
[22:10] <oath2order> (i don't think he really knows)
[22:10] <Ness>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
[22:10] <@Murray> you tried
[22:10] <~Jubs> LOL
[22:10] <Trundle> lol
[22:10] <Trundle> NESS ARE YOU SERIOUS
[22:10] <~Jubs> IS YOUR PASSWORD
[22:10] <~Jubs> "password"


----------



## oath2order

[01:45:23] <~Jubs> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## oath2order

[15:48:01] <+oath2order> I am black


----------



## Fantasyrick

N e s s said:


> uh no
> 
> i never said that



Don't worry they won't kink shame jk


----------



## Jacob

Fantasyrick said:


> Don't worry they won't kink shame jk



yes we will


----------



## KarlaKGB

xD rip kuma


----------



## oath2order

[21:06:03] <~Jer> [20:50:50] !tkb othat2order 3h Please keep your posts in here appropriate. 
[21:06:03] <~Jer> [20:51:00] ugh

literal hitler


----------



## oath2order

[15:11:21] -> *MafiaTBT* proclaim none
[15:11:21] -MafiaTBT- I proclaim that you are the village idiot. Try again.


----------



## N e s s

Trundle: you can't talk outside belltreemafia 
oath2order:
trunde 
trundle 
eat a **** 
← Trundle has quit (Quit: Leaving) 
oath2order :{


----------



## Dinosaurz

[02:39] <~Jubs> you make a great case for yourself starrywolf


me talking about becoming mod


----------



## Trundle

* heyy (~TFlash@6A6810E6.29E21D6E.EE64B202.IP) has joined
<Jubs> sorry no eggs here
<heyy> is my egg here
<Jubs> jinx
<heyy> dang it
<Trundle> LOL


----------



## LaBelleFleur

[17:27:11]  <Tinaa>	murray
[17:27:14] Murray (~Murray@Kawaii.desu.vhost) left IRC (Quit: Murray)


----------



## Chris

LaBelleFleur said:


> [17:27:11]  <Tinaa>	murray
> [17:27:14] Murray (~Murray@Kawaii.desu.vhost) left IRC (Quit: Murray)



He's such a jerk.


----------



## N a t

"who the **** wants a yellow candy??" -Javacado

I dunno why it was so freaking funny, but I died


----------



## Jake

16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Bidoof	please dont spam
16:02	Jubs	(devil)
16:02	Bidoof	chanbot 
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Bidoof	end the dictatorship 
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Bidoof	THIS IS MOD EXPLOITS MY MOM SAID TO STOP RIGHT NOW
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03	Jubs	(devil)
16:03		*** Jubs quit (Broken pipe)
16:04	Bidoof	SOS
16:04		*** Jubs joined #belltree
16:04		+++ ChanBot has given owner to Jubs
16:04		+++ ChanBot has given op to Jubs
16:04	Jubs	so 
16:04	Bidoof	omg hi
16:04	Bidoof	nice to see you again
16:04	Jubs	today i learned i have a keyboard macro still from 5 years ago to spam the skype devil emote
16:05	Bidoof	amazing


----------



## Trundle

<Horus> Does the government have to deal with this <censored> also
<Horus> There are more gender classes now than pokemon


----------



## Dinosaurz

nvm changed meh mind


----------



## Dinosaurz

[05:01] <sexywolf> its 5am
[05:01] <sexywolf> i cant sleep
[05:01] <sexywolf> someone help me
[05:01] <Trundle> try closing your eyes
[05:02] <~Jubs> try turning off your computer
[05:02] <Trundle> try taking viagra
[05:02] <sexywolf> well den
[05:03] <Trundle> sexy wolf ;;;)


----------

